# Weight Loss Group



## SkylarV217 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey Ladies , The Lovely RBella started a thread about her weight  struggles and most of us cam out and said hey... I'm going through the SAME thing. So I thought we might Start a place to hold each other accountable for our habits =).

I will say this ... If you wanna join up I'm gonna try to stay on top of you and I hope other will too ... I would like regular check ins  such as 

" I had a Great day today ", or "Didn't do So hot today " 

That way we can help each other out and if someone doesn't Chime in for a while... I'll try to hunt you down and see how you are doing =)


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'll go first ;

I'm 21  5'2 and currently at the shocking 144 lbs. a couple of months ago I was at 156 but have lost 12 pounds so far. I'm hoping to make it back to my pre College pre Baby days at 115 Lbs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

School is about to start back and my semester is looking pretty packed. So i'm afraid my eating will get out of control. So i'm hoping I can find some good ladies to help me out =).

My plan is to count my calorie intake and begin working out. I had a real eye opener when we went Biking today .... and I about died after 2 miles lol . So I guess I've done well today , I just counterbalanced it by coming home and having my addiction meet with a Cherry Coke lol .... I'm gonna have to watch those.


----------



## rbella (Aug 21, 2008)

Ok, well I sure as hell am not posting my stats.  Sorry, but I will tell you my goals and what not.

I am hoping to get back to a healthy weight and to increase my activity level.  I'd like to lose about 50 lbs and gain lean muscle mass.

My first goal is to get through today without drinking a Dr. Pepper and without binging late tonight.  

Ultimately, I would like to start scheduling my workouts into my life, but I don't think I'm ready to do that quite yet.  I feel if I can get over the DP hurdle and binging hurdle, I will have made a MAJOR accomplishment.  

So far, no DP's today.  I have a gigantic headache, but I'm poppin Advil.  We will see how later tonight goes.  

Good luck Sky.  I know we can do this!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 21, 2008)

You may buy some of the 100 calorie cans of Dr.Pepper and if you do really well you can treat yourself to one ;-) ... Its good to have treats!


----------



## rbella (Aug 21, 2008)

That would be a great idea, but they come in a 6 pack and I drink all 6 at once.  I really am pretty pathetic.  I do agree that I should have treats every once in awhile.   

I'm thinking that I might go out to eat with Mr. Rbella every once in a blue moon, and when we do that, I'll have a DP.  What do you think?


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 21, 2008)

This sounds cool and a great way to keep ourselves honest...here i go

I weighed myself a couple weeks ago and found out that I'm carrying 150 lbs on my 4'11" frame, 31 yr old frame.  Not happy.  I also wear a 40F bra size (I've always had a little Dolly Parton goin on) so I'm having all kinds of issues on my little body.  I haven't weighed myself again yet...but I have drastically changed my eating habits.  Water all day, no sugar, no cheese, trying to plan ahead for my meals...stuff like that.  I signed onto Sparkspeople.com so I'm using that to help me out, along with my bff and bf.  I don't really eat alot...just bad habits.  I have 3 kids, all which are elite atheletes...so mama's trying to catch up.  I will admit, I had kind of a rough day and week...so I had a Snicker bar (don't throw things).  I need help...and Id love to help anyone else.  Let's get this weight off!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   So far, no DP's today.  I have a gigantic headache, but I'm poppin Advil.  We will see how later tonight goes.  
 
Awww be careful girl!  I've gone cold turkey on my sodas before & it was a nightmare!!!  If you can't take it, just cut down the amount of sodas per day (until you get down to no sodas).  The good news is if you outlast the headache, it should be gone by tomorrow.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Good luck girls!


----------



## rbella (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretebrowneyes* 

 
_This sounds cool and a great way to keep ourselves honest...here i go

I weighed myself a couple weeks ago and found out that I'm carrying 150 lbs on my 4'11" frame, 31 yr old frame.  Not happy.  I also wear a 40F bra size (I've always had a little Dolly Parton goin on) so I'm having all kinds of issues on my little body.  I haven't weighed myself again yet...but I have drastically changed my eating habits.  Water all day, no sugar, no cheese, trying to plan ahead for my meals...stuff like that.  I signed onto Sparkspeople.com so I'm using that to help me out, along with my bff and bf.  I don't really eat alot...just bad habits.  I have 3 kids, all which are elite atheletes...so mama's trying to catch up.  I will admit, I had kind of a rough day and week...so I had a Snicker bar (don't throw things).  I need help...and Id love to help anyone else.  *Let's get this weight off!!!*_

 





  Woo Hoo!!!  We will!!  Don't kill yourself over the snickers.  I should think if you just had the one and finished the rest of the day with healthy eating, you'll be fine.  What the hell do I know?  But, it sounds like a good idea.  Anyway, what I mean is it sounds like you are making great changes, don't beat yourself up over one mistake....I'm going to take a look at that website.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Awww be careful girl!  I've gone cold turkey on my sodas before & it was a nightmare!!!  If you can't take it, just cut down the amount of sodas per day (until you get down to no sodas).  The good news is if you outlast the headache, it should be gone by tomorrow.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Good luck girls!_

 

Thanks, MAC!!  If you don't see me tomorrow by the evening, it is b/c I've admitted myself to a looney bin or b/c I'm too embarrassed to admit that I caved and drank 20 DP's tonight!!!!!!!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Awww be careful girl! I've gone cold turkey on my sodas before & it was a nightmare!!! If you can't take it, just cut down the amount of sodas per day (until you get down to no sodas). The good news is if you outlast the headache, it should be gone by tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck girls!_

 
^^^This is good advice.  Also, do you like Diet DP?  I've really tried to cut back on my sodas...and it's helping me that if I do have the craving for one....I make it a diet.  ANd Diet DP tastes just about the same.  HTH


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 21, 2008)

@Rbella..I did have a pretty good day today.  Breakfast was a 90 calorie cereal bar with coffee (sugar added, this will be a hard one); lunch was a side salad with light balsamic vinegarette with apple slices (Mickey D's style)....dinner is baked chicken.  Thanks for the encouragement not to beat myself up


----------



## rbella (Aug 21, 2008)

Heck yea, you've done great!!  I can't do diet drinks.  They rip apart my digestive tract.  

I will say that coffee is helping a bit.  I am trying to follow the WW points system while eating fairly healthy.  I had a piece of double fiber bread for breakfast with coffee and for lunch I had to pop in one of my WW frozen meals, oh and I had a peach.


----------



## Cinci (Aug 21, 2008)

looks like im not the only one who craves dr. pepper..  i've recently switched to diet dr. pepper.. small step..   

i'm 5'10 and my goal is to get "close" to my high school days - back when I was 140lbs.  I used to do weight training and was realy toned..   I miss that...  My one fear though - back when I was 140 lbs, I was a 34b 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  haha 

so my first goal - no more sweets at work - i ate a whole chocolate bar today....

One other thing I was thinking..  maybe we could ask a mod to make this thread private?  that you have to have a membership to this thread to read the contents?


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinci* 

 
_  My one fear though - back when I was 140 lbs, I was a 34b 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  haha _

 
ME too.... When I was 115 i was an A cup ... and I've gotten really happy with my C's lol .... I asked the mr... So if I loose my boobs but get skinny will you buy me some new ones ? lol He agreed so I guess i'm good there lol


----------



## Cinci (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_ME too.... When I was 115 i was an A cup ... and I've gotten really happy with my C's lol .... I asked the mr... So if I loose my boobs but get skinny will you buy me some new ones ? lol He agreed so I guess i'm good there lol_

 
hahahahaha me and tbe BF have the exact same deal!!!  i'm just worried that he'll change his mind!


----------



## rbella (Aug 21, 2008)

Glad to see you here, Cinci!  It's so sad, I have DD's and I already have major boob droop.  Can you imagine after I lose weight?  It will look like something straight out of National Geographic.

So, since you had a chocolate bar today, how 'bout we try for the rest of the day with no sweets?  I'll check with you tomorrow and hopefully I'll have had no DP's and you'll have nixed the sweets for the day.  Deal?


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 21, 2008)

I got watched that " I can make you thin" and Thats really how i lost 12 pounds

there were 4 "rules 

1.) When you are hungry Eat 
2.)Eat what you want, not what you think you should.
3.)Eat CONSCIOUSLY and enjoy every mouthful
4.When you think you are full, STOP eating

It sounds too good to be tru but it REALLY works ( for me at least ;-) and it's so far away from a "diet"

Paul McKenna Rule no 1


----------



## Cinci (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Glad to see you here, Cinci! It's so sad, I have DD's and I already have major boob droop. Can you imagine after I lose weight? It will look like something straight out of National Geographic.

So, since you had a chocolate bar today, how 'bout we try for the rest of the day with no sweets? I'll check with you tomorrow and hopefully I'll have had no DP's and you'll have nixed the sweets for the day. Deal?_

 

 Deal!  I'll pick up some healthy snacks at the grocery store tonight..  maybe somefresh peas while they are still in season


----------



## rbella (Aug 21, 2008)

I have such an issue with numbers 3 & 4 b/c they go hand in hand.  I just don't pay attention when I eat.  If it is in front of me, I eat it.  The whole thing.  It's almost like I can't fathom just eating a portion of a meal.  I really need to work on chewing and paying attention to my hunger signals.

Good advice, thanks!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 21, 2008)

Its hard to start out with , but once you get used to it you end up cutting out a ton of unnecessary calories


----------



## LittleDevil (Aug 21, 2008)

Ok, Im going to join in on this little group here....I am 5'7" and I'd love to lose about 120lbs. I'm sure that's more than some people think I should lose but oh well, I want to be skinny AGAIN!! I have already lost 14lbs since July 2nd and havent even made an effort in doing so. I have been eating completely vegan since that date after reading a book that TOTALLY grossed me out and I quit eating any kind of animal product. To me it just shows me that losing 14lbs without any effort means that meat and cheese and all that stuff I used to eat before must not be that good for you. I am getting a gym membership next week and I have a treadmill in one of my spare bedrooms. I think once I start incorporating excercise with my new way of eating the weight will REALLY start falling off. I want to be to my goal weight by the time I turn 25 which is November of '09.....Good luck ladies, we can all do this.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 21, 2008)

I'll join in.  I'm working on getting back to my college weight, so that's about 25 pounds for me to lose (give or take...I'm pretty bloated ATM).

I just started working again, so I'm really trying to get back into that routine before adding in the gym.  Plus, my office is moving in a couple of weeks and we'll be much closer to my gym, then.

I also really need to start brown-bagging it to work.  I work in an office full of men, who eat like NFL linebackers - and none of them look it (of course).  Therefore, in order to avoid the inevitable daily take-out, I'll just need to bring my rabbit food and pretend it's a tasty cheeseburger.

Finally, I need to get back to the gym.  I miss it.  I'm going to on Saturday for the first time in a couple of weeks and I'm hoping that will help me kick-start going back.

I look forward to checking in with you all and noting my accomplishments whilst cheering you all on, as well!


----------



## hr44 (Aug 21, 2008)

ALRIGHT!!! 
So I'm most definitely joining this group. I think it's a great idea!
At first I thought... ehh I don't know if I want to post my stats but THEN I realized it's a good way for me to also keep on track.. and if we support each other it's a good way to do things!

I started the gym a few weeks ago and I have a friend also who now checks my body fat crap. 
It's pretty bad for my health but I did drop 2.7% in body fat and increased in 3 lbs because of muscle weight. It's okay... but I'm ready to lose the weight because this isn't a genetic thing with me. 

As for the deadly stats... here goes. 
24 yrs old
5'8
... 218 lbs. 

CLEARLY I have quite some weight to lose but I am proud to say that I have lost 2 inches off the waist... but these hips... are going to be a pain! 

But my bad habit is food intake...it's not that I eat alot.. it's that I don't do small meals.. I'll be horrible and have like only 2 meals a day. I have to get on top of that.


----------



## rbella (Aug 21, 2008)

yay!!!  I'm so excited for this group!!  Let's all check in with each other tomorrow and see how we are doing!!  Yay for us!!!!!!  Thanks for this, Skylar.


----------



## revinn (Aug 21, 2008)

I'd like to jump on this bandwagon if no one minds! I've been losing weight this summer, but I'm moving into residence when I start university in 10 days, and I'm scared that I won't be able to keep it up. I'm 18, 5'5 and I weigh about 140 lbs, down 7 since I started in July. I'd like to get to about 120. My plan is to cut back even more on carbs, stay away from greasy, tempting cafeteria food (and vending machines..oh lordy), anddd to go to the gym about 5-6 days a week. I'm excited to see everyone's progress!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Aug 21, 2008)

Me too! Me too, I get shy to post a lot in the makeup sections of the board because i'm clueless, but weight issues, that I know far too much about. I'm super overwieght but I want to try eating healthier for starters.  I seem to have such issues with making healthy choices. I am going to try, just doing that , thinking about what I eat before I eat it.  Conciously eating is so hard for me... but I want to try and remember to do that. And just generally be a little more present in my life (I'm such a dreamer)


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 21, 2008)

*raises her hand*

I am so in.

I can identify with those who are "all or nothing" - there are many foods I simply cannot have in the house.  Yet I find myself still buying them sometimes.  This needs to stop.

I will look forward to having my butt kicked by y'all as needed.  

Yes!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 21, 2008)

I Vote Everyone tries to do at least 10  mins of Physical activity weather it be walking outside or going to the gym tomorrow =)


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_I Vote Everyone tries to do at least 10 mins of Physical activity weather it be walking outside or going to the gym tomorrow =)_

 
I can do that - and will.  I'm posting it, so I gotta. ;-)


----------



## chameleonmary (Aug 21, 2008)

Great idea, I started a weight loss motivation thread but nobody took much interest in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but glad to see this one is working!

I have set myself 2 small goals: the first is to get back to my original pre-weight gain (so I will need to lose 9 or 10kg) and then to my ultimate weight, which is 60kg.

I hope this thread can keep us healthy, happy and motivated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*After not weighing myself for 3 weeks, I was delighted to find that I lost 3kg. I was previously discouraged with my weight loss because for about 3 weeks, I hadnt lost anything so I just refused to look at the scales.*

So the best advise I can give at the moment is not to be too discouraged but at the same time do not expect instant results!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chameleonmary* 

 
_ 
So the best advise I can give at the moment is not to be too discouraged but at the same time do not expect instant results!!!_

 
That is so true.  It's all about consistency over time.  And having the accountability factor of a group like this is a huge source of support.

Here's to us!


----------



## bellaconnie80 (Aug 21, 2008)

OOO this is EXACTLY what I needed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so 2 weeks ago I started 'doing something' about losing weight.. not giving my stats
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I got a treadmill and I'm walking 2miles a day... I would love to run but I'm too out of shape to jog more than 3-5mins... so pathetic, I know
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. anyways its a start... so I'm watching what I eat.. my downfall is Jack... oh how I love my Jack and coke lol Anyways ladies, its a fight and I'm ready!!! I'm so glad we can do it together!!!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_I Vote Everyone tries to do at least 10  mins of Physical activity weather it be walking outside or going to the gym tomorrow =)_

 
Ok, I'm with this....GAME ON


----------



## rbella (Aug 22, 2008)

I wish I could read all these and reply, but I'm stuck on my darned mobile.  I'll be back in full effect in about an hour.  No DP's yet!!!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Aug 22, 2008)

Count me in on the excercise front.  10 minutes I can do, even tomorrow which is yucky day for me workwise.  Yes its a friday but the actual day is stressful until i'm finally free at 5pm.


----------



## rbella (Aug 22, 2008)

Ok, so 10 minutes?  I can do that.  Right now is my hardest time of the day.  Trying not to binge on sweets.  Don't have any in the house, but they aren't too far.  Only a car ride away....Cannot give up.  I have had no DP's at all.  I must keep going....


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Ok, so 10 minutes?  I can do that.  Right now is my hardest time of the day.  Trying not to binge on sweets.  Don't have any in the house, but they aren't too far.  Only a car ride away....Cannot give up.  I have had no DP's at all.  I must keep going...._

 
Just don't allow yourself to leave at night ... it will help with your weight and your wallet the way gas is priced now lol ...


----------



## chameleonmary (Aug 22, 2008)

I will join in on the 10 minute challenge... and I bet everyone who does will find that after 10 min they will probably go on and do another 10!


----------



## rbella (Aug 22, 2008)

Alrightly ladies!!  Check in today!!  Did we make our goals?

I did not have ONE SINGLE Dr. Pepper yesterday and I didn't binge before I went to bed.  I was dying around 12:30 am so I just had about 10 almonds.  

Today I will do my 10 minutes if it kills me!!

Cinci!!!  How'd it go?????


----------



## Cinci (Aug 22, 2008)

well I denied my boyfriend's request to go out for dinner last night and made chicken and salad instead..   and so far this morning.. I'm ignoring the giant chocolate bar in my desk.. i tried to offer it to someone else..  but no takers lol.  I'll bring it home and give it to the BF tonight..  and my stassh of cherry candies.. I put at the front of the desk so office visitors can snatch them up for me...


----------



## MACLovin (Aug 22, 2008)

Woo! Count my monkey ass in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I could use a little motivation. I won't post my weight because I don't even know what it is, honestly. I don't own a scale. I think that's better for me because I'd probably become obsessed with the number aspect and you can't always go by that with all the variables (time of day, how long ago you ate, fat vs. muscle) so I don't even bother. I just go by how I feel/look and how my clothes fit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I have been doing pretty good the past day or so. Only had a *small* and I mean tiny bowl of chocolate almond ice cream last night for dessert but c'mon, i'm PMSing.. I have an excuse.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today though, so far I've had a latte (w/ 2% milk! sorry can't do skim, yuck) and for lunch I'll be doing something light because tonight i'm going out to dinner with the fam, so hopefully I won't sabotage myself. 

Anyway, looking forward to losing weight with all of you lovelies!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 22, 2008)

Still early here (just after 8 AM) and I am in the process of putting my shoes on and getting ready to head out for a nice brisk walk. 

I need to go grocery shopping today and stay away from my trigger foods.

Easy does it, one step at a time.


----------



## MACLovin (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Alrightly ladies!! Check in today!! Did we make our goals?

I did not have ONE SINGLE Dr. Pepper yesterday and I didn't binge before I went to bed. I was dying around 12:30 am so I just had about 10 almonds. _

 
That's freaking AWESOME, rbella! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Congrats on the DP resistance!


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_I Vote Everyone tries to do at least 10  mins of Physical activity weather it be walking outside or going to the gym tomorrow =)_

 
Does sex count? lol I skip out on exercising sometimes because I think this takes care of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I'll join, I only want to lose 10 lbs but I've been trying and I still can;t do it. I told my boyfriend to not let me eat large portions and he's been supportive so far. I also only drink water and rarely have sweets but I haven't lost any weight yet.


----------



## feenin4makeup (Aug 22, 2008)

Ok, I'm in too ladies!  I have been on Weight Watchers for a couple of months now and so far I've lost 12lbs.  I'm not comfortable posting my exact stats but I have 44lbs to go to get to my ultimate goal weight.  I've lost weight before so I know what to do but it's just doing it that's the problem! LOL  I think this board will help keep me honest!  I'm IN and ready!!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 22, 2008)

I got my ten mins out today running around campus trying to get everythingin order b/4 school starts Monday =) ..... YAY me ....


Lets say sex doesn't count as your activity .... But its a welcome addition b/c if you do it right you burn a ton of calories lol....

I'm proud of you girls for removing and resisting temptations .... I unfortunately promised my 2 year old last night we could to to Big O Donuts thins morning =/ .... But , I've not snacked on anything .... I'm gonna have a good lunch and then wait until dinner ....


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 22, 2008)

Got in 30 minutes of brisk walking today.

Now it's time to get clean with the food!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 22, 2008)

im so glad theres a thread like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've made a couple of threads in the fitness/weightloss section and i just never go back to them because i forget.

anyways im about 5'3" - 5'4" and weigh about 140lbs which is pretty bad for my height.  I want to be around 120lbs

so thats my goal 120lbs and i want to look better in skinny jeans

i wouldn't say im 'fat' but theres deffinately room for improvement, i put weight on pretty easily so i have to exercise ALOT 

i find it hard to eat healthy all the time, sometimes i'll eat healthy for a full day or two then the dat after it will be junk junk JUNK!

My other goal is to start working out everyday, i have a few workout dvds and i would LOVE to do them everyday but sometimes i can't be bothered or i just dont have the energy

i will also start eating breakfast alot more, i get up wayyy too late so i skip it and have lunch... that's made me put on abit of weight

so my main goals are

- lose about 20lbs
- workout everyday
- eat breakfast

oh and stop eating late at night!

i'm not gonna eat after 8pm


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 22, 2008)

Glambabe, the night eating gets me too.  I have to break this habit.

No eating after 8:00PM for me either.


----------



## sloan (Aug 22, 2008)

Okay...I'll join too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've struggled with my weight my entire life, and am currently on Susanne Somers weight-loss plan because I've had success with it in the past. LOL @ Susanne Somers! Maybe I should pick up one of her thighmasters??
I started her plan again about 5 weeks ago and have lost 19 pounds. Might sound like a lot, but I have a LOT to lose.

My major fallbacks are THE WHITES: sugar, flour, & starch, baby! 
I love white bread, white pasta, white rice...you name it. And fast food!

OH, and my #1 love? Just look at my profile pic - PEPSI SLUSH!! 
I put these in their own food group. That is how much I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 them, so I can TOTALLY relate to the pop/DP addiction!!

My goals are:
1.) Stick to Suze's plan faithfully
2.) Get my ass to the gym 3+ times a week
3.) Always accept other's offers to exercise with them (like going hiking with my hubby, etc.)
4.) Drink more WATER!
5.) Get 8 hours of sleep a night.

*whew*
GOOD LUCK EVERYONE! We can help eachother reach our goals!!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 22, 2008)

ok...checking in

Had a yogurt cereal bar for breakfast; chicken sammich for lunch with sweet tea (water for the rest of the day) and i'm still planning dinner.  I'm gonna walk my puppy today and do some jumping jacks in front of the boob tube when I get home for my 10 minutes.  I need more snacks for the during the day.  I'm guilty of not eating enough...and when I do eat it's all bad wrong.  So I really need to get the healthy snacking going.  Hope you ladies are having a gorgegous day....


----------



## Brittni (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Alrightly ladies!! Check in today!! Did we make our goals?

I did not have ONE SINGLE Dr. Pepper yesterday and I didn't binge before I went to bed. I was dying around 12:30 am so I just had about 10 almonds. 

Today I will do my 10 minutes if it kills me!!

Cinci!!! How'd it go?????_

 
Right now your body is used to sugar, so the cravings aren't going to go away for a while. If you are strong willed enough, then you will avoid them and within a few days you won't miss them at all. I quit drinking soda in 8th grade and haven't had a sip since. I'm sure you can do it! Ween off it if you musn't go cold turkey as in switch to sweetened water or whatever... but in general even artificial sugar can be bad for you... stalls weight loss big time in some people... YMMV though! Mmm, almonds are so yummy! I'm missing them right now, especially these healthy ones that are coated in roasted cocoa -- taste just like the delicious chocolate covered almonds which are muchhhh worse for you, lol.

Hi guys. I'm checking in to support my girl Skylar!

As for me...I started Atkins on August 5th. So far I have lost 7lbs which I am very grateful for because prior to this I've been working with a personal fitness trainer 2x a week and working out on my own very dedicated 1hr+/day with absolutely NO results in the lbs, and very few in inches. I use another forum on the internet to help me support and log my food each day. I say Atkins, not Atkins diet, b/c it's a way of lifestyle that I am changing into -- low carb. I was 119lbs all throughout high school until I found comfort in bread and animal crackers. That's what started it all. LOL. I am keeping my body in ketosis now by not eating anything with sugar and following Atkins. Missing my fruit and some veggies very, very much but it's a small sacrifice to pay for long-term results and lifestyle. My goal is to be back in my size 4/5's but of course I will be happy in 7's and fitting more loosely in my 9's. Inches off my love handles are where I need it to disappear the most.

Goodluck to everyone involved!! I probably won't post much because I already know I'd be the mega-b!tch of the thread as I'm very strict and tough loving when it comes to excersize, excuses, eating, etc.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Right now your body is used to sugar, so the cravings aren't going to go away for a while. If you are strong willed enough, then you will avoid them and within a few days you won't miss them at all. I quit drinking soda in 8th grade and haven't had a sip since._

 
this is soo true, years ago i used to drink coca cola all the time and other fizzy drinks, and since the age of 14 i dont even touch them (apart from with alcohol e.g vodka and coke) which is very rare anyway as i dont drink much.
i just feel sick drinking them now, i stick to water and fruit juices

seriously, once you give up you won't wanna bother drinking fizzy stuff no more.


----------



## Brittni (Aug 22, 2008)

I know! I couldn't imagine drinking soda anymore... it seems like it'd be sooooooo overly sweet, lol. I just drink my alcohol straight, gets me some props. heehee.

and a healthy hint as for flavoring items for baking, daquari drinks, etc. DaVinci's Sugar Free Syrups, available at places like Wal-Mart, Pick N'Save, etc. are life savers! They have over 30 flavors and taste so yummy... if I crave something sweet I just dip my finger in the vanilla syrup... mmm... but still, lots of artificial sweeteners so be careful not to have too much. =)


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 22, 2008)

Someone Brought Cake To Work....heeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllpppppppp


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretebrowneyes* 

 
_Someone Brought Cake To Work....heeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllpppppppp_

 
It's not worth it babe......just keep that cake out of your sight.

You can do it!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 22, 2008)

^^^thx MzzRach

whew, ok...she left.  I heard people having the birthday talk all over...but i figured I'd just stay at my desk, then I got the phone call offering me some.  I need to get some skinny cow ice cream or something tonight, my sweet tooth is gonna kill me


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 22, 2008)

better the skinny cow than the cake, right?

XO


----------



## rbella (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow!  This thread is doing awesome.  Thanks so much Skylar, for starting it.  So far no DP's yet, but Brittni, you're right it is killing me!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I just keep telling myself it will go away. 

I had coffee this morning to help with the migraines and I've downed about 60 oz of water.  I decided to grab a diet coke b/c my head was killing me and I had to go to an inspection.

I've eaten really well today.  Double Fiber bread for breakfast (1 slice) and fruit cup plus chicken salad for lunch.  Days are fine.  We'll see what tonight holds.  I've done my 10 minutes.  Yay for me!!!!!

You all are doing so good and keeping me motivated.  Let's keep it up and try for another 10 minutes tomorrow.  I think it might be good if we all figured out what our shortest term goal is as well.  That way the long term goal doesn't seem so far away.

Mine is to up the 10 minutes to 20 minutes by next week and to continue to stay off the DP's along with no nighttime binges.  What do ya'll think?  Can I do it????????


----------



## melliquor (Aug 22, 2008)

I want to join... I have been trying to lose weight for so long but i am really crap at it.  I eat so much junk food because I go out so much.  I tend to do really good for a few days and bring my lunch to work but after a couple of days... i forget my lunch and then i do so bad.  Eat lots of crap for breakfast and lunch and just continue that cycle for a few days.

I need somebody to kick my ass... LOL>


----------



## Lizzie (Aug 22, 2008)

rbella, I'm going to the GYM! hahaha.
We'll see how long that lasts...

You ladies are inspiring


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 22, 2008)

well today i've had some cereal, a salad and now im snacking on strawberries

i better keep this up!


----------



## rbella (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_I want to join... I have been trying to lose weight for so long but i am really crap at it.  I eat so much junk food because I go out so much.  I tend to do really good for a few days and bring my lunch to work but after a couple of days... i forget my lunch and then i do so bad.  Eat lots of crap for breakfast and lunch and just continue that cycle for a few days.

I did somebody to kick my ass... LOL>_

 
Well, I don't know how to kick an ass, but I can help motivate you!!  You can do this!  I'm a junk food-a-holic and if I can change, anybody can!!!  Even if you go to a fast food place you can make a better decision, like a salad or grilled chicken sandwich or chili (Wendy's).  You can do it!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_rbella, I'm going to the GYM! hahaha.
We'll see how long that lasts...

You ladies are inspiring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I'm so proud of you!  Let me know how it goes.  I'm still unsure about the gym, but we'll see....

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_well today i've had some cereal, a salad and now im snacking on strawberries

i better keep this up!_

 
You're doing great and you look fantastic in your FOTD!!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 22, 2008)

Sorry fogot to post my stats...

5.2
200lbs + 

I have lost about 50lbs altogether over the last couple years or so.  I am hoping this time... i won't get lazy and quit.

Today, I didn't do so well... i had a bacon roll for brekkie and a went out with some friends for lunch.  I did alright for dinner.  

Tomorrow... i am hoping to do alot better and stay within a reasonable diet.  I have been following Weight Watchers for the last few weeks and have lost 5lbs so far.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Aug 22, 2008)

doing okay eating wise I still need to grab some after dinner excercise, i did good, i 'binged' on brown rice and veggies for super rather than the potato chips chocolate and alcohol that I originally wanted... may still cave on the alcohol issue depending on if I can get ahold of people... 

Yeah for all of you who are avoiding your kryptonites!


----------



## Brittni (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_well today i've had some cereal, a salad and now im snacking on strawberries

i better keep this up!_

 
Make sure you are getting ENOUGH calories. You can't just be eating minimal amounts like that AND super healthy stuff to make you lose weight.

Well, for once, almost all cereals are evil. Carbs, and sugar... which are more carbs. 

Not eating enough will slow your metabolism, so when you start eating like you SHOULD be, it'll make you gain a lot more.

Rbella, you can DOOO it. *pelvic thrust* lol. It's great to have short-term goals like that! My short-term goal is to lose another 5 to 7 healthy, noticeable lbs by Sept. 5th... that'd make for a total of 7+7=14. Quite a difference I'd imagine!

The more you guys get used to saying "No" automatically and not thinking about it afterwards, the easier it WILL get. I hate hearing people blame their work for their weight. My new job could probably feed Tahiti! LOL kidding, but there is almost never a day where someone doesn't bring in cake, we have a themed party w/food as the center attraction, etc. Just this week alone... Monday was baby shower/wedding shower, lotssss of good - sheet cake, etc, and then this Friday was a pool party at one of the lawyer's house and catered food... I've not once in the 3+ months I've worked there ever said yes to ANY of the sweets and yes, I occasionally get teased about it, but they're learning to just not ask me. Even when I tell them I'm on Atkins, they say "Oh come on, one piece won't hurt," and I say -- but it will. The good thing about me is I'm strong willed... and I think that's a huge quality you need for permanent weight loss.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 22, 2008)

Erm, yeah...today is out - which is fine for me, since I planned on starting on Sunday anyway (I prefer starting things on Sunday since it's the beginning of the week, at least that's they way it is in my silly head).

I still plan on going to the gym tomorrow, though.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Erm, yeah...today is out - which is fine for me, since I planned on starting on Sunday anyway (I prefer starting things on Sunday since it's the beginning of the week, at least that's they way it is in my silly head).

I still plan on going to the gym tomorrow, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
this is one of my old downfalls .... its really just a procrastination method for me ..... at least b/c then I don't get to on sunday and I have to wait a whole another week.... and it turns into 2 weeks and then 3 and then 4 months .... blah blah blah lol .... So i'm really trying to get myself out of that start on X day and just doing a little bit EVERY day =) ..... Thats just me though ! I'm gonna keep on you about TOMORROW


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 22, 2008)

You got it!  DH and I are also going to the Farmers' Market in the morning.


----------



## rbella (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Rbella, you can DOOO it. *pelvic thrust* lol. It's great to have short-term goals like that! My short-term goal is to lose another 5 to 7 healthy, noticeable lbs by Sept. 5th... that'd make for a total of 7+7=14. Quite a difference I'd imagine!_

 





  I got a pelvic thrust!! Woo Hoo!!!  I bet you'll make your goal.  I'm so excited for you!!!!!!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_this is one of my old downfalls .... its really just a procrastination method for me ..... at least b/c then I don't get to on sunday and I have to wait a whole another week.... and it turns into 2 weeks and then 3 and then 4 months .... blah blah blah lol .... So i'm really trying to get myself out of that start on X day and just doing a little bit EVERY day =) ..... Thats just me though ! I'm gonna keep on you about TOMORROW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This is so my problem.  Except, I don't even try and say Sunday.  It's always tomorrow, then I binge and say I'll start tomorrow.  It is truly a vicious cycle with me.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 22, 2008)

This is so my problem. Except, I don't even try and say Sunday. It's always tomorrow, then I binge and say I'll start tomorrow. It is truly a vicious cycle with me.[/quote]

Cycles can be broken.  Even the ones we have been in for years.

Keep on believing.  OK, how cheesy is that, but I really mean it.

XO


----------



## snowflakelashes (Aug 23, 2008)

I just played 45 minutes of wii sports not all that exercisish except for the boxing, some reason I really get into that and am jumping around, I broke a sweat and my arms are achy hehe... good start anyhow. I did indulge and have a light hot cocoa, with some fake coconut flavor added... not too bad, must play again tomorrow, more of the boxing though. I must have secret agression to release that I'm unaware of :-D


----------



## rbella (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm having a really tough time right now because it is getting late and I want to eat!!!!!

Also, I was emptying Mr. Rbella's cooler that he takes to work and inside of it was a can of Dr. Pepper.  Full.  Just sitting there.  Staring at me.  It was ice cold with a bit of sweat running down the side.  I thought "Oh My God!  That would be so good right now."  The feel of the cold carbonation burning my throat, the sweet elixir running through me.....Ahhhhhh!!  Pure Heaven.  

But, alas, instead of drinking it, I stood there frozen in time staring at it for about 5 minutes before my husband came in and said.  "Oh no! Oh no!  You weren't supposed to see that.  I meant to throw it away!!"  I said "You need not worry, my dear."  Then, I opened it and dumped it down the sink.  Not even one single sip!

Yay for me!!  Now I'm sad and I miss it so....

For some reason my body is aching all over.  I know it isn't from my 10 minute excursion, b/c it wasn't all that hard.  I really feel like I am going through withdrawal....


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_...

For some reason my body is aching all over.  I know it isn't from my 10 minute excursion, b/c it wasn't all that hard.  I really feel like I am going through withdrawal.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You are .... your body is addicted to caffein, and you are detoxing from it. Whatever you do... don't take excedrin lol its 25% caffein... DH was sitting here eating his bag of Dr. Pepper Jelly Bellys that I gifted him with and i thought about you =). It will get better ! If you must eat something tonight, pop some popcorn


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 23, 2008)

OK ladies: The Challenge for the week Is to spend 10 mins a day getting some exercise and pick one vice to give up ..... I'm gonna try for Cola's .... ALL WEEK gals =)


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 23, 2008)

The exercise shouldn't be much of a problem for me.  I'll give up take-out this week, for the sake of my waistline _and_ pocketbook.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Aug 23, 2008)

rbella withdrawls suck, whenever I'm sick enough to stay home from work I notice I feel WORSE in the afternoons b/c if I'm sick enough to stay home from work I'm too sick to make coffee. Withdrawls suck, but if you make it through the first few days you're good to go. 

Skylar:  I have to think on this, my worst vice probably I should say potato chips. all kinds, including nachos, the sald and yummy fatty carbs just suck me in .  No chips for a week! one week at a time! Roar. 

We can do it we can do it we can do it! (junk food withdrawls make me wacky!!)


----------



## rbella (Aug 23, 2008)

I think you guys are right.  I mean I really feel horrible.  My head is killing me, my joints hurt and I feel achy all over.  It sucks ass.  But I keep telling myself that if I've made it 2 days, there is no damn way I'm gonna turn back and have to go through this again....

10 minutes a day, no problemo.  Already giving up biggest vice-DP.  

Don't forget the check-ins tomorrow.  Skylar, are you keeping a list or anything of everyone who has replied so we can do a quick check in?  That might be a good idea?

Thanks for all the help and motivation ladies.  It really means a lot to me to have you guys helping and going through this with me.


----------



## MACLovin (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I'm having a really tough time right now because it is getting late and I want to eat!!!!!

Also, I was emptying Mr. Rbella's cooler that he takes to work and inside of it was a can of Dr. Pepper.  Full.  Just sitting there.  Staring at me.  It was ice cold with a bit of sweat running down the side.  I thought "Oh My God!  That would be so good right now."  The feel of the cold carbonation burning my throat, the sweet elixir running through me.....Ahhhhhh!!  Pure Heaven.  

But, alas, instead of drinking it, I stood there frozen in time staring at it for about 5 minutes before my husband came in and said.  "Oh no! Oh no!  You weren't supposed to see that.  I meant to throw it away!!"  I said "You need not worry, my dear."  Then, I opened it and dumped it down the sink.  Not even one single sip!

Yay for me!!  Now I'm sad and I miss it so....

For some reason my body is aching all over.  I know it isn't from my 10 minute excursion, b/c it wasn't all that hard.  I really feel like I am going through withdrawal...._

 


Stay strong, rbella.. you're doing extremely well! I believe you are having caffeine withdrawals. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 These are the symptoms, which this article (link below) says can appear within 12 hours of stopping your intake:

 Quote:

 *Withdrawal Symptoms*
Caffeine withdrawal symptoms can begin as soon 12 hours after stopping your intake. They are at their worst after 24-48 hours, and can last for up to a week.

Irritable 
Restless 
Muscle stiffness 
Difficulty concentrating 
Headaches, moderate to severe 
Chills and/or hot spells 
 
 
and also.. I don't know how many you were actually drinking in a day, but this is what can be caused by...

 Quote:

 *
Excess Caffeine*

Jitteriness 
Difficulty sleeping 
Headaches 
Anxiety 
Flushed face 
Nausea 
Accelerated heartbeat 
 
 
Caffeine Symptoms


But maybe you shouldn't just go cold turkey, and at least have one a day or something until you can eventually let it go? I don't know, I'm not trying to tell you what to do because only you know what you can handle of course, but it is definitely easier on your body to transition with baby steps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used to be a major diet coke drinker until I realized just what it was doing to my insides. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it's not only diet drinks that are horrible for you, all of them are. Ugh, why do they have to taste so good?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But when I actually started researching the ill effects it has, the taste didn't really appeal to me so much anymore. 

_"Soft drinks have long been suspected of leading to lower calcium levels and higher phosphate levels in the blood. When phosphate levels are high and calcium levels are low, calcium is pulled out of the bones."_

and to add to that lovely tidbit..

_"High in phosphorous and phosphoric acid, [soft drinks] *infiltrate bodily fluids and corrode stomach linings, upset the alkaline-acid balance of the kidneys, and eat away at your liver,*" said Barnet Meltzer, M.D., author of "Food Swings."_

^ UMMMMM... 'nuff said.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I mean I can't say I NEVER drink them, because I will have the occasional sprite or diet coke, but it's probably about once or twice a week for me now, if that. The rest of the time I'm mostly drinking either water or iced/green tea, so that's cool with me. 

Ok enough rambling for the evening.. everyone keep up the good work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I hope some of this info will at least help someone think twice about that next soda they drink. I know it made it easier for me to resist, that's for sho'.






*the rest of the article on bad sodas: Soft Drinks Reportedly Linked to Health Problems


----------



## rbella (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow!  That was really awesome.  You are great to me, thanks so much!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_OK ladies: The Challenge for the week Is to spend 10 mins a day getting some exercise and pick one vice to give up ..... I'm gonna try for Cola's .... ALL WEEK gals =)_

 
I really suck at doing exercise.  I always find an excuse... so a real challenge for but I am going to do it.  

My vice to give up is... Diet Pepsi.  I am like everybody on here... addicted to caffeine.  I have been trying to give it up for a few weeks now and doing alright but then there are days that I will drink a few cans.  I don't know why I do it because it makes me feel so ill and bloated but I love the taste.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Erm, yeah...today is out - which is fine for me, since I planned on starting on Sunday anyway (I prefer starting things on Sunday since it's the beginning of the week, at least that's they way it is in my silly head)._

 
I am so like this... i always procrastinate and then never end up starting for a few mos later.  Good Luck!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_For some reason my body is aching all over.  I know it isn't from my 10 minute excursion, b/c it wasn't all that hard.  I really feel like I am going through withdrawal.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It sucks doesn't it... you are addicted to the caffeine.  If it gets really bad, then have a quarter or half of a can.  I don't know if cold turkey is the best.  I have been trying to give up and it is hard to get off of caffeine when you have been drinking it for along time.  I used to drink about 4-6 cans of diet pepsi a day.  I don't drink coffee and that was always my excuse whey i drank so much.  I see people at working drinking like 10 cups of coffee throughout the day.


----------



## melliquor (Aug 23, 2008)

Today is a new day... I am going to be good from now on and no more excuses to cheat or eat anymore crap.  

I am going on a picnic today and will definately get tons of exercise from walking... just need to make sure that I pack a healthy picnic for the family.  If i don't pack junk food, then i can't eat it.

Does anybody usually do really bad on the weekends?  I find that is the hardest time for me to really stick to my diet because we usually go out somewhere... or you are with your kids and lets stop in mcdonalds or kfc.

Good luck to everybody today.  I will check in when i get home tonite.


----------



## miss_dre (Aug 23, 2008)

This thread is a great idea!!! I'm in!
I'm not overweight, but it wouldn't hurt at all to lose a few pounds!!
I was sooo hesitant about posting my stats, but i figured it wouldn't be fair to all the others who reluctantly posted theirs, so here goes. I'm 18, about 5'6 and 150lbs. Not too bad, but then again not too good, which is why I'm posting!
I live with my grandparents, so although I eat good meals, it's so hard to be super healthy about it, because my grandma's cooking is extremely fatty. Very good, but very bad for me. Im sure in moderation it wouldn't be as bad, but it's hard because I don't do the groceries, and dont want to turn down any of her meals because she does work hard. 

Also, in february 08, I signed up for a year's gym membership. I pay $22/bi-weekly.... and stupid me has only gone once 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's so bad, I know... Plus! Both of my jobs are in the mall, where the gym i belong to is conveniently located downstairs... 

Anyways, enough rambling. I will do my 10 minutes of excercise when the sun comes up; I will go for a walk/jog around the block. And as for my food intake, I will post that later tonight at the end of the day! I too, have a slight problem with binging at night. Although I've been doing better lately, I still need improvement!


----------



## rbella (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Today is a new day... I am going to be good from now on and no more excuses to cheat or eat anymore crap.  

I am going on a picnic today and will definately get tons of exercise from walking... just need to make sure that I pack a healthy picnic for the family.  If i don't pack junk food, then i can't eat it.

Does anybody usually do really bad on the weekends?  I find that is the hardest time for me to really stick to my diet because we usually go out somewhere... or you are with your kids and lets stop in mcdonalds or kfc.

Good luck to everybody today.  I will check in when i get home tonite._

 
Melliquor,
I have a HORRIBLE time on the weekends.  I feel lazy and even though I am working, I have it in my head that, hey, it's the weekend, I"m _supposed_ to splurge. 

I did pretty decent yesterday.  Except that around midnight I couldn't handle it anymore from the caffeine and sugar withdrawals so I had a peanut butter and jelly sandwich.  Probably couldn't have picked a worse item to eat, but I didn't have anything else and I refused to go to the store and binge. 

So, still no DP's.  However, I literally feel like I might be dying.  I think I might need to eat some extra fruit today b/c I've been trying to quit sugar as well and I think stopping caffeine and sugar at once cold turkey was not such a great idea. 

Anyway, going to have some coffee again.  Hope it helps.

Good luck at your picnic.  I know you'll do great.  I'm getting my 10 minutes in at my open house today.  I spend about an hour running around putting out signs in 100 degrees weather and then I have to open up about 10 units that have 3 flights of stairs each.  I think that should do it for me....

Let me know how you do and just remember we are all in this together.  We can do it!!!


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Aug 23, 2008)

I had beer yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there goes all my excercise


----------



## rbella (Aug 23, 2008)

Awww, don't kill yourself over it.  Just make sure to do your 10 minutes again today and decide what your goals for today are.  Also, did you eat well the rest of the day?  

Today-no DP's again for me, no damned late night eating and 10 minutes of exercise...


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey people how is everyone?  rbella you are my hero you are so strong!!

My food has been horrible the last couple of days, I have gotten the exercise in but I can't seem to stop eating.....WTF?

Sometimes I truly wish that eating was not pleasurable at all.  *sigh*

*slaps herself in the face* OK - get it together!  I will do better from now on.

XO to all


----------



## miss_dre (Aug 23, 2008)

MzzRach, when you get hungry, and you kinda know you shouldnt eat beacuse you already ate, try drinking some water. You might just be thirsty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My day is going well-ish so far... So I didn't get to go on that walk/jog when the sun came up this morning like I had planned, but my grandfather was hospitalized last night so my mind was elsewhere... But!! I had a coffee and a banana muffin this morning, and a glass of orange juice, and I think I will go make myself half of an everything bagel with just a bit of light cream cheese before I go off to work.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




rbella, you are an inspiration to me! You are doing so well with your DP situation, and I really do believe that in a matter of days, you wont even be tempted by it! Maybe it's kind of like quitting smoking, there's a three day hump where it's terribly hard, and you go through withdrawal, but after those three or so days, your body adjusts! I wish you all the best!!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 23, 2008)

ok so today was going well until i had a pizza!!!!!!! dam haha

never mind  i'll make sure i something healthy later on


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 23, 2008)

uh hi....


Not so good last night or this morning.  Last night I got home and discovered that my children had LIED to me about the deep cleaning they had done.  Then had the nerve to have attitude!!!  Soooooooooo, I had a chicken and swiss sammich (all good).... andthensentmyboyfriendforsomeicecream...(yeah I was trying to rush that out).  Then this morning, woke up late, forgot about my cereal bar and had Jack in the Crack for breakfast.  This is my cycle almost every time I try to get healthy...get all hyped up, something makes me mad and i eat badly, then I feel like I've messed up and all is lost so why not have some cookies (sorry for that run on).  SO.  Now, I'm about to go walk my puppy Herbie and take a bottle of water with me.  ALso, no 10 min for me yesterday because I was too busy stewing over the kiddos.  Today is a new day and all is not lost.  I hope all of you ladies are having wonderful days and if anyone fell...let's all get back up again and do this!!!! Goin to walk the dog...will check back later


----------



## rbella (Aug 23, 2008)

Mzzz Rach-thank you so much!  Maybe you can't stop eating b/c you are exercising?  Why don't you try eating when you are hungry, not limiting yourself to certain amounts, but instead only eat healthy foods?  Maybe that will help?  But, I understand.  I wish food didn't taste so damned good.  After my PB&J error last night, I realize that it is just filling a void (boredom at the time).  

I've noticed that 9 times out of 10 when I really want to eat, what I end up eating is not even something that I love or "have to have".  I'm just eating to eat.  I'm trying to do that intuitive thinking where I actually stop myself before I eat and ask myself "Are you really hungry?" "Do you really have to have that?" and midway through eating I stop and check to see if I'm full.  It's hard to get used to, but it's kinda helping.

Dre-I'm so sorry about your grandfather.  Honestly, exercising would be the last thing on my mind.  You just need to take care of you.  Thanks for calling me an inspiration, I don't feel like one!  Let us know how your grandfather and you are doing.

Glam-You can do this!!  So you had pizza?  Screw it!  It doesn't mean the rest of the day is ruined!  You can pick yourself up and still do it!

Pete-I'm a total emotional eater so I know how you feel.  Maybe next time instead of just immediately gravitating for food, you can stop and really think about how it will make you feel.  Maybe good for a minute, but how will you feel an hour later?  Or the next day?  If it was me it would just make me more pissed that the situation I was in encouraged me to eat.  You can do this too, you're doing great!!  Get your 10 minutes in so Skylar doesn't come after us with a whip!!!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 23, 2008)

Allright babes - no beating ourselves up about pizza, ice cream, jack in the crack, whatever!

My thought is this - when it's time to eat next, it's another new opportunity to eat right.  

My eating has been sh*te the last 48 hours, but you know what?  I'm going to look through my weight watchers cookbook this afternoon and then do some smart shopping.  And none of my trigger foods are coming into this flat.

And then I'll take a walk. Yes, that is the plan.

Hang in people!

XO


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 23, 2008)

hey ladies...

ok, back from walking the furbaby and i feel pretty good.  The bf is watching a movie so I'll go do some moving in there to keep the heart moving.  Thanks so much rbella and mzzrach....this group is really helping me keep honest and also is so motivating to keep going..

Another tip I got is to start and keep a journal.  Not just about food but emotions and life....I think that will keep me from emotionally eating.  Instead of taking that ice cream bite, go sit and write about how i feel. And if I do eat badly, I'll just write about how I'm feeling so that when those feelings come back again, I can go to my journal for help.  So, my new challenge is to also write in my journal at least once a day...anyone want to join me?

As far as giving up vices..I only have 2 that are daily...cigs and caffeine (coffee and diet sodas).  I don't know which to give up...let me think and write for a few and I'll let ya'll know what I decide


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_So, still no DP's.  However, I literally feel like I might be dying.  I think I might need to eat some extra fruit today b/c I've been trying to quit sugar as well and I think stopping caffeine and sugar at once cold turkey was not such a great idea. 

Anyway, going to have some coffee again.  Hope it helps.
_

 
Okay I have a few problems....

1.) Don't give up too much at once .... you are giving up Caffeine. Don't give up sugar at the same time.... at least not ALL sugar. Natural sugar is fine and good for you. If you want to give up something give up unnatural sugar.

2.) Your coffee BETTER be decafe or you are only prolonging your withdrawal symptoms, or are undoing all the work you have put in thus far.

That being said Keep up the good work... Weekends aren't lazy days they are days that allow you to do more. See if you and the hubby can get out and do something different.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 23, 2008)

MAYBE we shouldn't just give up all the things we love .... Maybe we should just moderate how much of those good things we eat.... 

If you take out all the things you love, you are setting yourself up got failure.

Allow yourself "treats". That way you are less likely to "mess up"


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Aug 23, 2008)

I thought I would post what I have been doing to achieve my weightloss. I have been on weight watchers for two days doing the points system. Haha yeah two days but I usually only last one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I was working today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and in the canteen they have vending machines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I couldnt resist and had crisps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but its nearly 9.00pm here and I have kept within my points and still have two points left
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_I thought I would post what I have been doing to achieve my weightloss. I have been on weight watchers for two days doing the points system. Haha yeah two days but I usually only last one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I was working today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and in the canteen they have vending machines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I couldnt resist and had crisps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but its nearly 9.00pm here and I have kept within my points and still have two points left
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
i really want to join weight watchers!  how are you liking it so far?


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i really want to join weight watchers! how are you liking it so far?_

 

Iam not going to the meetings, I have no way to get there so Iam doing it on my own. Its actually really good Iam not hungry at all which is rare. I dont feel as if Iam on a diet because I still get to eat what I want but I cant go over my points.

I was looking at the book and a whole tube of pringles is 20 points :O:O:O That is my daily allowance. I could eat that in about 30 mins haha.

You can buy the points book off ebay and just do it yourself, most people get between 20-25 points but I could be wrong.


----------



## rbella (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm doing WW and it is really helping me.  I don't know if I could quit the DP's without it.

Sky-in the am I make decaf. The smell helps me wake up.  If migraines get unbearable, I have a ttle caffeine...


----------



## melliquor (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i really want to join weight watchers!  how are you liking it so far?_

 
I am doing WW as well... it is really good.  Like Dolly said, you can eat what you want as long as you don't go over.  It makes you think that you can either have a whole meal for about 7 points or a chocolate bar.  WW helps you to think differently about food and how to eat properly.  

I wish I could just stick to it.  I did so bad today... ate so much crap but like somebody said... tomorrow is another day and will stick to it then.  I did about 2 hours walking... so did do lots of exercise.


----------



## Brittni (Aug 23, 2008)

Pretebrowneyes -- Eating like that when something triggers you to ultimately only makes you feel WORSE, so why do you keep doing it to yourself? As mentioned, I'm on Atkins and right now I'm in a very *serious* and stressful roommate situation (just ask Skylar! LOL) to the point of coming home every night. A specific company here, Dough Works, makes the best brownies I've EVER had...and my mom bought a pan and had them in the freezer for a while now. One night after coming home, I opened the freezer on accident and saw them... But I knew I wouldn't let somebody ELSE ruin MY pursuit to weight loss...and I knew it would only make me feel bad about myself and potentially really get off track.

The sooner you can truly recognize things like that and be your own motivation in your head as well, the sooner you will succeed.

As for me. I'm a lazy a$$! I haven't been to the gym since Tuesday. I'm going to go get dressed and go tonight before they freakin' close! 

EXCERSIZE IS NON-NEGOTIABLE.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_I am doing WW as well... it is really good. Like Dolly said, you can eat what you want as long as you don't go over. It makes you think that you can either have a whole meal for about 7 points or a chocolate bar. WW helps you to think differently about food and how to eat properly. 

I wish I could just stick to it. I did so bad today... ate so much crap but like somebody said... tomorrow is another day and will stick to it then. *I did about 2 hours walking... so did do lots of exercise*._

 

just imagine all those calories you would of burnt off! even if you did have a 'bad day'


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 23, 2008)

I have the WW kit too... I may have to start it again =) .... I had issues eating all of my points =/


----------



## Lizzie (Aug 23, 2008)

So, I went to the gym yesterday and can I just say that I never really thought I had boobs until I was on the treadmill lol

My friend's apartment complex has a gym so I can go for free and I make her go with me... I just hope I can keep it up.  We also went swimming yesterday.  Exercising is no problem but dieting is super hard for me.  I'm looking to you guys for inspiration on the dieting front!  

Last year I gave up white bread and white pasta (the whole grain stuff with the omega 3 is awesome!), but I'm thinking about trying to give up white rice again.  It's really hard because we eat steamed rice with EVERYTHING. It's hard to have a meal without it.  &I hate brown rice!  Maybe I'll just cut down? Ugh.  

My plan for today (one day at a time haha):
No rice, clean the house (it's so hot that's got to mean some extra calories!), and go to the gym.  Oh, and no eating past 7pm!

Good luck ladies!


----------



## rbella (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow!  Everyone is doing so well, I'm really impressed.  I am still off the DP.  I saw one at the grocery store and I actually think that my mouth started to water, but I'm not sure.

Anyway, I've done well on my food; had my stupid slice of double fiber bread for breakfast, a WW meal for lunch, a handful of almonds and an apple so far.  I plan on having a meal I buy pre-made from this fitness lady here in Houston for dinner (they are low carb/high protein/low fat) and tonight to feed my inner evil self, I purchased watermelon.  It is sweet and mostly water and will hopefully suffice my late evening cravings.....

I've done my 10 minutes and I'm in a pretty shitty mood.  But, I know it is just because this is my 3rd day without a DP in about 4 years and I want one so bad.  It is pretty much just mental at this point.  Yeah, I feel a bit crappy, but the emotional side of me is what wants the damn drink.  

Hope everyone is doing well!!  Looking forward to seeing everyone's success stories!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 23, 2008)

Hang tight rbella - you are doing so well!  Good luck with the rice Lizzie - maybe just reduce your portion instead of trying to cut it out entirely?  Then you will not feel deprived of it.

I've gotten my 10 minutes in today but it does not feel like enough considering how badly my food has been the last couple of days.  May head out for more this evening.

Been drinking loads of water today.


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 23, 2008)

I WANT IN, I WANT IN!!!!

Can I please join in on the weight loss group support too?!

Seriously, my big ass needs some motivation to get back into my size 10 jeans. I don't feel like posting all of my stats, but I'll post what I feel comfortable posting cause I hate talking about my weight!

-5'5" and a size 12

Most of my weight is in my thighs/hips. I wouldn't say I have a huge gut sticking out, but I have a roll, if that makes sense. I'm curvy, but too many slices of Domino's pizza and cheesticks have made my curves get less noticeable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think my biggest downfall is my sugar/fat intake each day. I drink 3 cans of Coke a day (I know, crazy right?!) and I can't stop because it's seriously a caffeine addiction for me. I just need to learn to give up my sodas (I just can't drink diet) altogether and to not eat so late at night. I usually work late on the weekends at my 2nd job and the fiance works part time on the weekends at Domino's and is always bringing food home with him. Hell, I'll eat food until the wee hours of the morning if I can!

Does anyone still want to help me?


----------



## rbella (Aug 23, 2008)

^^^i'm so in the same boat.  Late nights are the WORST!!!  Trust me though, If I can go 3 days now without a Dr. Pepper, you can quit to.  I used to drink more than you did!!  I won't say how much b/c it's just embarrassing....

What are your short term goals?


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Does anyone still want to help me?_

 
It's all about helping each other, babe.  In other words - YES.


----------



## Brittni (Aug 23, 2008)

Wonderful job rbella. It's all about pre-planning. If you don't plan to succeed you are planning to fail. Having premade meals and whatnot will help you all not resort to old habits of going to the burger joint at 2am, you know.

Happy I worked out today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and will again tommorow.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 23, 2008)

Sooo eating was bad and I won't go into the disgusting details, but DH and I did go to the Farmers' Market this morning and walked around for about a 1/2 hour.  Plus we got green peppers to make Stuffed Green Peppers (with ultra lean Ground Beef and Brown Rice, of course).  DH and I also went on a nice bike ride this evening.

Tomorrow - hitting the gym, then to MAC, and then to the store (with a meal list in hand so I don't buy all the non-essentials).

Watermelon sounds like a great snack idea, rbella.  I just might have to get that too, along with all the other regular fruits.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Aug 24, 2008)

_I am here! My internets been out all day, its so unreliable.  Ah well. I did okay today except for a granola bar binge, but I figure I cleaned and thats excercies and went for a shorttt walk by myself to the coffee shop (just had coffee, black, no sugar etc in it)  and then a short walk with my friends. (Which really helped me NOT binge because i got the social contact I've been craving, and now they are all trying to be healthy too so instead of gaining weight together and enabling each other to have unhealthy lifestyles we're all trying to be more sensible and its good.  Plus I was feeling super lonely so that really helps). 

But girls, I have a babyshower tomorrow and I know there will be chips there .  I forgot to go to the store and get celery, because honestly the only thing that diverts me is to have something ELSE crunchy in my mouth.  


Nickys wife, its tought but you can do it.  The headaches are a pain but I've given up caffiene before.  Trust me if you make it through the hard part and drop the pop in favor of drinking water you will feel so much better.  I need to do that at some point but this week my hurdle is potato chips.  Not dropping diet soda (its so bad for you but I so love it... maybe I'm wierd diet pepsi tastes better to me than regular... lol)  

We can do it though its taking it one day at a time, I find groups like this help, people to talk to.  AND if you can get support in your real life even better.  When I told people in my office I was trying to give up junkfood I had a friend there that would help me avoid the junk .  I also had a friend that encouraged me when I said I was going to start walking to work.  I just think support online and in your offline life is important.  Obviously we are the only ones who can actually make the changes but the little push here and there can be what helps us get over a rough spot or pick ourselves right up.  You can do this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




rbella - How are you feeling on day 4 is it now? or no Dr. Pepper? 

Lizzie - Amen to that treadmills/running are where you need the industrial strength sports bras (its even worse if you have huge ones like me... ick i hate it...lol but such are the breaks in life) , congrats on getting that run in anyways   

melliquor - 2 hours of walking... amazing! :-D 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okay so even if I dissapear for a while I'm thinking of ya'll and your successes, I just can't count on my internet these days... LOL 


_


----------



## rbella (Aug 24, 2008)

Snowflake-So just divvy up a tiny portion of chips onto a plate and make it last through the shower.  That way, you satisfy your craving, but you don't overdo it.  You can do it!

Brittni-Thank you so much!! I remember reading a quote that said "If you fail to plan then you plan to fail" and that is what I'm trying to remember!

On my 4th day today and still no DP's!!  The physical withdrawals are getting better, I'm just really bitchy and mentally it is difficult.  Yesterday I ate pretty well, only had to use about 3 of my "extra" weekly points from WW.  But, that's b/c I miscalculated one of my food items.

Today-goals are no DP's and no late night binging.  There is no way I'll get my 10 minutes today b/c I'm booked straight through until around 7pm and then I have an hour drive home, have to do more work at home and then go take care of mother.  Will have to make this off day for activity.  Although, the work I'm doing will be quite a bit of physical exertion.  

I've had a banana and a slice of double fiber bread.  Will have chicken salad for lunch, pre-made fit meal for dinner with some cauliflower, brought some baby carrots with me and will end the night with a bit of watermelon if I start to crave again.

Hope everyone is doing good!!!  I'm going back to my WW meeting on Thursday.  Yay!!!


----------



## Growing Wings (Aug 24, 2008)

Right, I've decided I'm going to post in here while I'm feeling a little motivated.

First off, congrats to all of you who are doing so well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I only hope I can do the same!

I've just measured myself and found out I've put on 2inches to my waist in the last 6 months.  I am not a happy bunny about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So first off, the foods I'm going to cut out.  I'm intolerant to wheat and dairy, and wheat in particular makes me put on weight like nobodies business.  So there will be no more of that.  The moment I finish the post I'm heading downstairs to get rid of the rest of the loaf of bread sat in my fridge.  And no more milk chocolate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have 6 dairy free, wheat free choc chip cookies and, if I stick to my plan I am going to allow myself one every other day until they are all gone.  I'm also going to cut out fizzy drinks.  This one shouldn't be too hard for me, as I don't drink them that often.

Hopefully cutting out these foods will help stop my bad snacking.  I also need to cut out the midnight snacks.  Recently I've been waking a lot during the night and raiding the kitchen.  If I get hungry tonight, I'll have a glass of rice milk instead of a piece of cake.

I have ME, so my activity is very limited.  Due to only being able to be active (both physically and mentally) for short periods of time before needing to rest, I think most of it is boredom eating.  I'm not sure what I can do about this, when staying occupied makes me ill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I do need to start back on my exercise plan.  Last time I saw my doctor I was meant to be doing a 4min walk each day.  I've been kind of slacking with that, so I need to get back to doing it.  Hopefully by the time I go back to uni at the end of September I'll have increased this to a 5min walk.  A little exercise has gotta be better than none, right?

So now I've got all my rules sussed.  All I need to do is stick to them.  And I'm hungry already


----------



## rbella (Aug 24, 2008)

Yay!!! You're here!! You can do this.  It all sounds like a great plan.  Just keep yourself motivated.  The hardest part, if you are like me, is at night.  So, when you get that craving just remind yourself that you are an adult and food doesn't control you!  You control what you put into your body!!!

Good luck to you!  I know you'll do well!!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 24, 2008)

Just a quick post to give everyone some love!  Have a great day and hang on in.  My goal today is to not overeat - yes, a tall order for me but I am determined.

XO


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Awww, don't kill yourself over it.  Just make sure to do your 10 minutes again today and decide what your goals for today are.  Also, did you eat well the rest of the day?  _

 
Yea I've been eating healthy, it's just the partying that's the problem. I'm letting loose until the new semester starts (on Wednesday) and then I probably won't have time to eat at all haha


----------



## melliquor (Aug 24, 2008)

Congrats Rbella on another day without a DP... so proud of you.  I hope everybody is doing well today and is sticking to their plans.

I did really good today and still have a few points left... might save them for tomorrow.  I didn't think I could do it because I have been slacking for a few days but each day is a new day.  

Tomorrow is weigh in and will let you know how I did.  Good luck everybody w/ their midnight cravings and trying not to give in.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 24, 2008)

iv had a pretty good day today, ate smaller portions when eating my meals and i worked out soo hard because i was in on my own so i put the music channels on really loud and just did tonnes of exercise lol


----------



## Brittni (Aug 24, 2008)

I didn't go to the gym today so I'm going to ask my mom to go for a walk with me after dindin. (edit: Nevermind that, she works third shift.) Plus do the stability ball and some excersize around the house. I know a lot more to do now that I have a trainer... it's exciting.

Hint: Buy a jump rope. GREAT excersize. 10 minutes is equal to like 8 minute mile or something. =)

I ate 2 scrambeled eggs w/cheese for breakfast. Remember, I'm on Atkins LOL. Nananbooboo. j/k.

But I haven't ate anything else... been up since like 1 p.m. I have horrible eating times on weekends, very inconsistent. That's a goal I need to work on fixing, but during the week I'm good since I can eat like 10, 12, 3, 5 at work and have stuff packed.

Rotisserie flavored chicken breast (baked) for dinner with boiled snow peas... MMMM =) And I'll have leftover chicken tommorow shreeded ontop of romaine lettuce and homemade honey mustard dressing... delicious.... 

We have frozen brownies in the freezer, tho. LOL. i wish!!!!! yeah right. but Sept. 5th I'm hoping another 5lbs to be goneeee byebye. but Sept. 5th my friend comes to visit so I'm treating myself (it's good on Atkins to have a day where you eat anything you want for the whole day then jump right back on the bandwagon... plus I already know I'll feel bad if I binge on bad food so I won't be) Bacardi alcohol has 0 carbs my trainer told me LOL.

I'm going crazy without my ketostix though. I haven't been able to use them and I like that physical, chemical proof that my body is in ketosis and burning fat for fuel. I keep forgetting the ketostix at my college house w/the dreaded roomie (see Chatter post if interested lol) so boo. I might just go buy some anyways, only $10.00 for a bottle full.


----------



## Lizzie (Aug 24, 2008)

You guys are all doing so well!
I made it not eating rice yesterday!  My bf had rice with dinner, and I was super jealous.  He eats anything and everything and has a 34 inch waist.  Bastard.

My "gym buddy" isn't feeling well so I walked to the market instead.  It's like 95 degrees out and I was carrying heavy stuff, so I guess that's _something._  In addition to this whole diet/gym thing I'm also not buying clothes or makeup.  I didn't even get any CoC things.  I'm feeling a bit deprived.  

Also, it's hard to buy healthy food when you're broke!  Why is fruit so damn expensive?!


----------



## Brittni (Aug 24, 2008)

Good job Lizzie!

Very true... isnt it ironic how you can get a nutritionally deprived cheeseburger on the .99 cent menu, but it costs a lot more for fruit? In the end, it WILL be worth it though...

Try frozen veggies as they are usually cheaper for the amount I would guess???


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 24, 2008)

GOD, I am going to post my stats....Plz don't let anyone I know personally see this, ever!

I am 5'3 140lbs 

Weakness: Coke and A&W Root Beer ( I drink at least 3-4 cans a day sometiimes more)
I don't eat sweets, chocolate or much bread....But I can't seem to give up the soda and I hate diet sodas so much!

Just started working out today! My ideal weight is 125-130..I am not a fan of too thin nor is my husband.
The part that is so sad and depressing for me...When I was 9 mths pregnant with my son Christian(6 yrs ago) I went into the labor room weighing 139lbs.
Can someone tell me why I weigh more than I did at 9 mths pregnant NOW!!! And this is not from the baby because just 2 yrs ago I was at 128 ...Over the past two years I have just blown up!!!!
If my DH would tell me I looked bad it may help but since he always makes me feel beautiful I have not been motivated to loose it. 

But I am determined to have lost 15 lbs it by my birthday Nov 30!!!

P.S. I have every piece equiptment known to mankind at home...Treadmill, weights, exercise bike etc... But they are now holding up my clothes and other things!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 24, 2008)

My short term goals are to lose 10 pounds from now and take it from there. All in all, I'd like to lose about 20-30 pounds.

I went to lunch with my mom at Friendly's restaurant (it sucked BTW) but I had the Buffalo Chicken strips sandwich and half an order of french fries. I ended up not eating the bread and just the chicken and ate the fries. I didn't eat breakfast and I'm going to eat some roasted chicken for dinner and call it a night.
Only 1 Coke today, you guys would be proud!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Aug 24, 2008)

The shower was okay I ate too much it was like lunch and dinner combined and the cake was sinful, but I had some.  I was the only non-family person to show up so ya know.  But I adore that friend so much, and her kids are gorgeous, I think they thought I was wierd but I held and sang to the baby a lot.  Awww cutie pie really.   I just need to get my excercise in now... hrm... walking, maybe?  We're suppose to move the treadmill into the guest room my dad moved some stuff around for me.  That way I don't feel wierd about interupting him or waking him up if I decide to do my walking early in the AM. That'll be good esp since its tstarting to get to be winter out there, and sono I definately won't want to workout outside.  Also volleyball will be starting up soon I am HORRID at it but it doubles as a social connector more than anything, basically it will be time with people I like to hang out with that doesn't involve eating I'm going to try really ahrd to be a regular  this winter.


----------



## Brittni (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_GOD, I am going to post my stats....Plz don't let anyone I know personally see this, ever!

I am 5'3 140lbs 

Weakness: Coke and A&W Root Beer ( I drink at least 3-4 cans a day sometiimes more)
I don't eat sweets, chocolate or much bread....But I can't seem to give up the soda and I hate diet sodas so much!

Just started working out today! My ideal weight is 125-130..I am not a fan of too thin nor is my husband.
The part that is so sad and depressing for me...When I was 9 mths pregnant with my son Christian(6 yrs ago) I went into the labor room weighing 139lbs.
Can someone tell me why I weigh more than I did at 9 mths pregnant NOW!!! And this is not from the baby because just 2 yrs ago I was at 128 ...Over the past two years I have just blown up!!!!
If my DH would tell me I looked bad it may help but since he always makes me feel beautiful I have not been motivated to loose it. 

But I am determined to have lost 15 lbs it by my birthday Nov 30!!!

P.S. I have every piece equiptment known to mankind at home...Treadmill, weights, exercise bike etc... But they are now holding up my clothes and other things!!_

 
I'll take you up on that 15lbs challenge by the end of November! My birthday is the 29th. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NicksWifey, gooood job girlie! I'm glad you tossed that horrible bun and are having a good supper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And not much soda, pretty soon it'll be none maybe??


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_I'll take you up on that 15lbs challenge by the end of November! My birthday is the 29th. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NicksWifey, gooood job girlie! I'm glad you tossed that horrible bun and are having a good supper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And not much soda, pretty soon it'll be none maybe?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


Let's do it!! Nothing motivates me like a challenge!!! November will see a much thinner US!!!


----------



## hr44 (Aug 25, 2008)

Okay sooo I'm so IN on the Nov challenge, especially since I'll be 25 that month...

but I'm in a bit of a trouble spot...

I have 3 younger brothers... all fit to the T and well food is always in supply...

Temptation is just BAM right there... to say the least... 

I'm doing fine with the gym. I do my cardio for 30mins (even though I HATE it over strength training)... I try for 3-5 times.. of course... I only do 3. 
(This week, my thighs and triceps took a beating and I was sore for 2 days.)

It's just the intake of food... I don't pig out... but I'll have like these random moments of just picking up a small this and that...and it's NEVER the good stuff...and I'll get CRAZY urges... and at times I'm like... so what? 

what do you guys tell yourself to NOT do that?


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 25, 2008)

)= I got on the scale tonight and it came up 131.... i was soo excited ... then thinking i went from 144 - 131 in one week was not right.... So i checked the scale in it was partly on a rug ... =( . I'm hoing to make it to 130 soon =) ... Going bike riding tomorrow and have to walk around campus.


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hr44* 

 
_It's just the intake of food... I don't pig out... but I'll have like these random moments of just picking up a small this and that...and it's NEVER the good stuff...and I'll get CRAZY urges... and at times I'm like... so what? 

what do you guys tell yourself to NOT do that?_

 
OMG I totally know what you mean! I get like this all the time. I call it my snacking period but my mom calls it my grazing period, LOL.

Shit if I knew how to stop it, believe me, I would share the secret but I'm lost on this one


----------



## rbella (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm so impressed with how everyone is doing.  Everyone is making changes everyday!  It's fantastic!  

Mell-you're doing awesome!  WW really does help with the points, doesn't it?  You really become aware of how damaging some foods are.

Brittni-Man, you are doing stellar!  I hope to be doing as great as you!!

Today I did well.  No DP's and no late night eating.  Only issue was after my open house I was starving and had no food with me b/c it lasted a lot longer than expected.  I grabbed a snack wrap at KFC thinking it would be a "better bad decision", but it was 15 friggin' points.  So, I had to work the rest of my day around it.  I ate one of my premade fit meals for dinner and an apple.  Drank loads of water and had 2 sips of Diet Coke (for migraine).

Got tons of physical exertion in, b/c putting out signs for open houses sucks, especially when it is 100 degrees and you are having to use a sledge hammer to put them into the hardened ground.  I had to put out 12 of them and it took me 1.5 hours.

Tomorrow, no DP's, no sugar (except natural) and trying to wean off the PB&J's which have become my new crutch.  I've been having at least one a day on double fiber bread, but the peanut butter and jelly is horrible for me.  I'm going to try and increase my protein as well as my veggies.

Hope everyone is doing well!  Looking forward to hearing from you guys!!


----------



## babiid0llox (Aug 25, 2008)

Well I'm certainly a person who need to lose weight. I have not checked my weight in ages, but the last time I did it was still around the 60-70kg mark. I'm not sure how many lbs that is. But for reference I'm 16 years old and am around 163cm? Hehe, I think. 

I'm not so much focused on losing kilograms as such, as I have been 60-70kg before...in year 6 (primary school)! I'll be focusing on dropping dress sizes and getting back to a size 6-8 in AUS standards. I think that's around a 2 or 4 in US clothing sizes.

Well I'm starting officially tomorrow morning. I plan on going on a half an hour jog in the local park so woohoo to that lol. Over the last week or so I've slowly been incorporating fruit into my diet. I really need to eat more vegetables but..

This thread is a great idea by the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Eeew.. I feel so ick inside.


----------



## rbella (Aug 25, 2008)

^^^That's the best way to start, to have a game plan.  You will do great!!


----------



## babiid0llox (Aug 25, 2008)

Aaaw thanks hun. Hehe I'm extremely determined though, formal is coming up in 3 months!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Need to able to actually fit in a dress...and look good in it too.


----------



## mocha_queen (Aug 25, 2008)

This is a great idea!

After I travelled to the States last year for college, my diet went for a six and I hardly got any exercise.
I put on close to 16 pounds and I brushed it off/ ignored it.
When I came back home for vacation in May, everyone was just so shocked to see what I had done to myself as I was already over weight and the extra 16 pounds wasnt helping.

I was so depressed, not being able to fit into clothes from just a year ago and what not.
I met up with a dietician who put me on an extremely healthy diet - vegetables, fruits, oats, whole wheat, chicken and fish and what not.
We cut out eveything that had alot of calories and fat.
But my problem was not over eating or eating unhealthy food, it was quite the opposite, I would eat only one meal a day - dinner.

After fixing the diet, I took up yoga - an hour everyday.
I lost 8 pounds in a month and decided to keep going on with it.
I took up running, cause I love running and have good stamina.

In total, till now I have lost 24 pounds with diet, yoga and cardio exercises in 2  1/2 months and I plan on continuing this.

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Growing Wings (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, I'm so impressed with how well everyone is doing!  Especially those of you who are doing all that exercise.  You guys seem to be getting better at this every day.  And to those of you who have cut things out of you diet (fizzy drinks in particular), stay strong.  Things like that can make such a difference.

How did you guys do with the midnight snacking?  I'm pleased to say that I didn't get up in the night once (although that may have been due to the half a bottle of red wine I drank in the evening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  So far this morning all I've had is a bowl of cereal.  Today I'm already facing my first hurdle.  My friend is taking me to the cinema and then for a pub lunch.  So the plan is, to walk to the shops and get a small bottle of water to take to the cinema so I don't buy fizzy drinks (and that's my 4min walk done too), and then to try and be sensible when I get to the pub. 

I weighed myself today and was horrified at how much I've put on.  I'm 9 stone 8, (134 pounds I think).  I've never been that heavy before.  Last summer before getting really ill my goal was to get down to 8 stone - losing about 7 pounds.  Seeing how much I've put on has made me so frustrated with being ill.  I used to walk a couple of miles a day, and now I'm battling to stay out of a wheel chair.  Just gotta try and stay positive I spose.

Mocha Queen, congrats on all the weight you've lost already.  How strenuous was the yoga you did?  I'm trying to find some form of exercise I can do which won't make my ME worse, and something like yoga or pilates may just work.


----------



## chameleonmary (Aug 25, 2008)

I got my Saturday challenge done - I did an hour on Sat and an hour on Sun! It felt great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have found a 'cute' for my night bingeing (since I study til the wee hours of the morning I tend to snack a lot after dinner):

- eat a snack around 5pm
- have a very light dinner (usually salad/tuna or steamed vegies/tuna - ie. carb-free dinner) around 8pm
- have a skim milk hot chocolate (its around 100 cal!) around 9pm
- have sugarfree skim milk tea around 10pm

I find that if I space little treats apart by around an hour after dinner, I feel less guilty. I might even try eating 3/4 of my dinner at the 8pm mark, then the other 1/4 at 9pm if I am having a real late one.

My other new motivation? Youtube videos! Check out these channels:

YouTube - sparkpeople's Channel

YouTube - diethealth's Channel

YouTube - smallbitesnutrition's Channel

YouTube - AdamWatersRTP's Channel

Adam Waters in incredible - check out his profile video!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Aug 25, 2008)

Its been 4 days and Iam still on ww and I have lost 2 pound :O Woooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I have not been hungry at all and my bf ordered a chinese last night and I didnt have any, first for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Iam so glad everyone is doing so well and well done rbella for not drinking dp thats amazing.

Good luck everyone !!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 25, 2008)

School starts today and I decided I'm going to go ahead and park far away rather than spending all the time looking for a parking spot ....  So i'll have about a mile b/w walking to class and then walking back to my car after classes are over =) ..... I like to think little things like that help. I'm doing well with No Fizzy drinks and I have moved to poweraid .... not water but its better that cola's... after I get into the swing of classes I'm going to use my free hour on campus to go to the fitness center ( FREE GYM + FREE TIME) with motivation from you guy should be awesome =). Hope everyone is doing well so far . 

(I'm gonna go through tonight and write down everyone that has joined up to make sure we are all checking in) =)


----------



## MACLovin (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok so the weekend was pretty uneventful, although when I went to Outbacks instead of having a loaded baked potato I had a sweet potato! That is definitely a change for me. I only had half of my steak, and steamed veggies, and a salad. 

The rest of the w/e was pretty good, though I had a couple chocolate chip cookies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it's cool, that was my one little indulgence and now the work week is here so it's back to business! 

I'm going to get my exercise in tonight at the mall because I have to hit up the CCO, so that will be a good 20-30 mins of walking, and then I just discovered the joys of "On-Demand" FitnessTV!!! Oh mah gawd.. they have ALL kinds of stuff, I'm totally doing some pilates because they make me feel great. They also have the "Booty Boot-camp" hahah.. definitely need that one!

Ok, so great job so far everyone, don't beat yourselves up if you slipped and had a treat or something, just do that much better the next day.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_ I'm totally doing some pilates because they make me feel great. They also have the "Booty Boot-camp" hahah.. definitely need that one!_

 
Pilates is awesome and it def burns cals and works your core like crazy .... I;m about to start some tooo =). I would love to have some killer abs .... i guess i got to get rid of the belly FLAB first ....


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hr44* 

 
_Okay sooo I'm so IN on the Nov challenge, especially since I'll be 25 that month...

but I'm in a bit of a trouble spot...

I have 3 younger brothers... all fit to the T and well food is always in supply...

Temptation is just BAM right there... to say the least... 

I'm doing fine with the gym. I do my cardio for 30mins (even though I HATE it over strength training)... I try for 3-5 times.. of course... I only do 3. 
(This week, my thighs and triceps took a beating and I was sore for 2 days.)

It's just the intake of food... I don't pig out... but I'll have like these random moments of just picking up a small this and that...and it's NEVER the good stuff...and I'll get CRAZY urges... and at times I'm like... so what? 

what do you guys tell yourself to NOT do that?_

 

Girl....I am right there with you! No snacks in the house but I munch here and there..... I tell myself... " A moment on the Lips...A Lifetime on the HIPS!" Does that work...HELL NO!!! But I keep saying it....I also have a thin picture of me on the frig and on the bathroom mirror.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_)= I got on the scale tonight and it came up 131.... i was soo excited ... then thinking i went from 144 - 131 in one week was not right.... So i checked the scale in it was partly on a rug ... =( . I'm hoing to make it to 130 soon =) ... Going bike riding tomorrow and have to walk around campus._

 

I think I will put mine halfway on the rug....maybe it will make me feel better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Did you guys take before pictures? I did and man I never thought I was this big until I saw me on the screen...Thunder Thighs!!!


----------



## mocha_queen (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Growing Wings* 

 
_Wow, I'm so impressed with how well everyone is doing! Especially those of you who are doing all that exercise. You guys seem to be getting better at this every day. And to those of you who have cut things out of you diet (fizzy drinks in particular), stay strong. Things like that can make such a difference.

How did you guys do with the midnight snacking? I'm pleased to say that I didn't get up in the night once (although that may have been due to the half a bottle of red wine I drank in the evening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). So far this morning all I've had is a bowl of cereal. Today I'm already facing my first hurdle. My friend is taking me to the cinema and then for a pub lunch. So the plan is, to walk to the shops and get a small bottle of water to take to the cinema so I don't buy fizzy drinks (and that's my 4min walk done too), and then to try and be sensible when I get to the pub. 

I weighed myself today and was horrified at how much I've put on. I'm 9 stone 8, (134 pounds I think). I've never been that heavy before. Last summer before getting really ill my goal was to get down to 8 stone - losing about 7 pounds. Seeing how much I've put on has made me so frustrated with being ill. I used to walk a couple of miles a day, and now I'm battling to stay out of a wheel chair. Just gotta try and stay positive I spose.

Mocha Queen, congrats on all the weight you've lost already. How strenuous was the yoga you did? I'm trying to find some form of exercise I can do which won't make my ME worse, and something like yoga or pilates may just work._

 
Hey! Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You should try light stretching exercises the first two weeks and then try going onto more complex poses.
I started with an hour a day and still continue with that
http://psyfraggle.files.wordpress.co...yanamaskar.jpg
This is a great exercise for losing some weight.
Those twelve steps count as 1, try starting with 4 or 5 a day 
Good luck! and Im sure you'll do well


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Aug 25, 2008)

Okay so I'm done with partying for now, I'm concentrating on my health. I've been feeling a lot better but the weight still isn't coming off. I was sore for the last couple of days from exercising, today I'll try to do it more.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 25, 2008)

when I get home this afternoon, I'm going to get the measuring tape out and measure all my parts ..... I hope that will give me some more motivation... I'm not sure if i wanna post or not.... but if i do you lady's will know what sort of progress or lack thereof i may be making...


----------



## rbella (Aug 25, 2008)

I am truly losing it over here.  I am on day 5 of my plan and this is where things get "sticky".  I'm fine during the day, but around 8pm until I go to sleep, all I want to do is snack.  Finally, last night I ate two pieces of white bread (I know) because I couldn't take it anymore.  I felt so bad afterwards.  I wasn't even hungry.  And to top it off, it was 2am!!!!!!!!!!!  That is ridiculous.  

I have to start going to sleep earlier and I have to stop eating after 8 or 9 at night.  That is non-negotiable at this point.  The only positive is that it wasn't my typical late-night run to the store for candy or ice cream.  

Still no DP's.  Still doing good on plan for Weight Watchers.  Bloated b/c it is almost that time of the month.  Afraid to weigh myself.  Not motivated to exercise.

Working on motivation and late night eating.  I think I'm getting to the point where I'm cool without the DP's.


----------



## melliquor (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey everybody... how is everybody doing today?

Rbella - Congrats on another day w/out dp... so proud of you.  Why don't you get some WW sweets or cakes... they are only about 1 pt and not too bad to snack on... you won't feel so guilty for eating it.  

I had a busy day again today... went to the westend to go shopping and did tons of walking around.  I did have a big fryup for breakfast but didn't have any lunch yet and will just have vegetable soup and salad and none of that is any points... i shouldn't go over today.  I haven't checked my points yet but i am sure that i earned lots for all the walking that i did... we were gone for about 6 hours and I had to do a few hours of walking... i hardly sat down except for breakfast.  

I had my weigh in today and lost 1 lb... very pleased with that because I wasn't expecting nothing... i have lost 6 lbs so far.  I don't have a goal yet... i have so much to lose.


----------



## rbella (Aug 25, 2008)

Good job Mel!!!

I have trouble keeping those things in my house b/c I'll eat the entire box at one sitting.  I mean, I have a serious issue.  I can't keep anything tempting around me.

You are doing so good it is amazing.  I weigh in on Thursday.  Not looking forward to it at all....


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm so hungry you guys!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So far, all I've had was one of those small bags of Lays Sour Cream & Onion chips and a 20 oz. bottle of Dr. Pepper. I honestly cannot find anything good around here at work to eat. 
Tonight is another story, what to make for dinner? I think I will just have some soup or Ramen noodles


----------



## rbella (Aug 25, 2008)

^^^Omg.  I would love a Dr. Pepper.  Lucky.


----------



## MACLovin (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_I'm so hungry you guys!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So far, all I've had was one of those small bags of Lays Sour Cream & Onion chips and a 20 oz. bottle of Dr. Pepper. I honestly cannot find anything good around here at work to eat. 
Tonight is another story, what to make for dinner? I think I will just have some soup or Ramen noodles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I feel you.. i hate being hungry during the day at work, I need to bring my own healthy snacks to keep in the fridge. It sucks because mid-afternoon I'll start wanting something, and usually what's lying around is all the JUNK FOOD the different vendors bring us. They always drop off cookies or candy, it's like -- can't you guys bring fruit or something?


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_^^^Omg. I would love a Dr. Pepper. Lucky. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know, it's bad! Don't worry I will take a swig for you sister


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Aug 25, 2008)

Okay Ladies...you have helped to inspire me further!!! I so IN on the November challenge (since I too celebrate a bday that month). Also, I'm starting this Boot Camp program next week and after the work out I had on friday I know it's going to help. The instructor sent me a two day menu  to give me some ideas. It's mostly lean proteins and greens but still includes the good fats and stuff. I'm soooo excited!!! I can't wait to get in shape and I'm glad to have others that I trust to share my goals with!


----------



## Brittni (Aug 25, 2008)

Woo hoo Novemeber challengers!!! Maybe Skylar can edit the original post and we can post our original weight and goal weight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Remember girls, if it's not in lbs it'll be in the inches!

Boot Camp sounds so fun Moni. I'm sure it'll be a fat blast.

Growing Wings - As for as "midnight snacking," it's ALL about habit breaking. Trust me, both my mom and I used to have large habits to open up the fridge in the middle of the night and eat a brownie, pick at this, pick at that, blah blah. But, now we just eliminate those items so it's easier to open the fridge and see stuff like hamburgers, cheese, lettuce, blah blah, stuff looking way less appetizing in the middle of the night. Also, keep water bottles (or whatever your drink of choice is-) on the closest shelf to read.

Rbella - GOOD job. It's almost been a week, can you believe it? Tell yourself "I did it once week, I can do it another" same when excersizing "I did 15 minutes, I can do another!" POSITIVE ENERGY! And also this is another tip for everyone...

Please remember when you are in a "snacking mood" it's often because you are dehydrated. And if you MUST, eat a bananna and drink a whole glass of water instead, it will FILL YOU UP!

XXXXXX Goodluck everyone and I'll talk with Sky about getting a 3-month November challenge up and going~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for my "check in" of the day... Eating hours have been horrible. Bacon and scrambled eggs w/cheese (As permitted on my Atkins, haha!) for breakfast but  then didn't eat anything but a string cheese thus far due to being at the court house and napping. I HATE not having scheduled eating hours, but tommorow it's back to work so it will be managable. Phew. MAKING sure to get in my veggies... my biggest struggle but where all my carbs need to come from... and going to try hard to get my a$$ to the gym around 7 tonight! 

Biggest temptation thus far. Mom is on Atkins with me, but she worked 3rd shift last night AND stayed up/went to the courthouse with me regarding the TRO. Therefore, she was loopy and exaughsted and HUNGRY. Her fave fave fave is Culver's...so she stopped there and decided today would be her one day off the diet (We plan for 1 day off a month, just because it keeps you sane and not deprived and as you go you'll have less urges to binge on an all-things-permitted day) but yeah I didn't eat any of it/really think about it too much/want it. That made me happy.

I really want to work out today, though. I just feel so down. My weight is coming off SO slowly, like it finally showed a difference since Atkin's but I'm just worried it might not this week Tuesday for weigh-in and inches wise. I know I have lost tons of inches, especially off my thighs and upper arms, but not the damn belly. I just keep telling myself eventually and that all these small things are adding up, but damnit, I want in my size 9's...definitely before Sept. 5th... but that's two more weeks, soooo fingers MAJORLY crossed!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey all - I am so stoked on this thread. Go girls!!!!!!

I have had a pretty good day - healthy breakfast and lunch. I did have a handful of peanut M&Ms this afternoon during the mid-afternoon slump period - but you know what? That was a treat and I will have a healthy light dinner and will call it a day.

Brittni - you are inspiring, and even more so with all you have been coping with. Be kind to yourself.

rbella - I know you can make it one more day without the DP! You have made it this far - keep going, I know you can.

Everyone hang in - we all have different plans that suit our lives, but we all share the same goal of being more fit and healthy.

Stealing L'oreal's tagline "Because we're worth it!"


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 25, 2008)

i haven't done TOO bad today, i had quite big portions of food
for breakfast it was basically a full english breakfast (sausage, fried egg, toast, beans, mushrooms) but i was at my boyfriend and his mam made us it so i couldnt really turn it down

then i came home worked out for about half an hour or so
then abit later i had a salad with 2 chicken breasts

and i had a jelly pot (10 cals!) and im absolutly stuffed


----------



## melliquor (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_for breakfast it was basically a full english breakfast (sausage, fried egg, toast, beans, mushrooms) but i was at my boyfriend and his mam made us it so i couldnt really turn it down_

 
I had the same thing today... a full english (sausage, bacon, chips, bean, and egg)... went to a cafe though.  I felt so sick afterwards... just too much food and rarely have it now.You still up???  

It is so late here.  Just finished watching Dexter... I love that show.


----------



## Lizzie (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_ But I keep saying it....I also have a thin picture of me on the frig and on the bathroom mirror._

 
I'm the opposite, have a "five million chins" picture of me up on the fridge!  It's of me sleeping on a plane taken by a friend who was sitting right next to me lol  Can you say "step away from the fridge"? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You ladies are doing sooooo well!  I start school tomorrow which will be hard for me.  There are no inexpensive healthy foods that are portable on campus.  I'll have to make time to prepare healthy snacks to take with me.  That's my goal for this week.  (Along with studying  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  

Good luck all!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry I didn't check in yesterday...I did work out - 35 min on the elliptical trainer (my fav machine!) and 10 min on the rowing machine, but then I didn't drink near enough water so I had the dreaded dehydrated headache the rest of the day.

Eating-wise wasn't horrible.  DH made breakfast (pancakes, eggs, and sausage), so I had a bit of eggs and one pancake (and they were thin ones) with a little syrup.  I had a banana after my workout and then I snacked off and on trying to get rid of my headache.

Today went pretty well.  I didn't workout, but I'm getting some walking in (when I go to court with an attorney in my office, we walk pretty far from the parking garage).  I had a banana and Luna Sunrise Bar with Diet DP for breakfast.  Lunch was a spring mix salad w/ blueberries and red wine vinagrette spray, cottage cheese, cantaloupe, and a 100 Calorie Pack of Hostess Cupcakes (these are seriously soooo delicious!!).  I got hungry toward the end of the day so I had a plain bagel with nothing on it.  Dinner was tilapia w/ scalloped potatoes - not great, but it was leftovers.

I hope to do better tomorrow.  Planning ahead will definitely help.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_I had the same thing today... a full english (sausage, bacon, chips, bean, and egg)... went to a cafe though. I felt so sick afterwards... just too much food and rarely have it now.You still up??? 

It is so late here. Just finished watching Dexter... I love that show._

 
yeh im still up and i just ate like 3 ginger biscuits, urgh i hate eating so late! i just couldn't help myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'll try and make up for it tomorrow lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Moni-Luv** 

 
_Okay Ladies...you have helped to inspire me further!!! I so IN on the November challenge (since I too celebrate a bday that month). Also, I'm starting this Boot Camp program next week and after the work out I had on friday I know it's going to help. The instructor sent me a two day menu to give me some ideas. It's mostly lean proteins and greens but still includes the good fats and stuff. I'm soooo excited!!! I can't wait to get in shape and I'm glad to have others that I trust to share my goals with!_

 

Yeah a bunch of soon to be thin November chicks!!!


----------



## feenin4makeup (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I am truly losing it over here. I am on day 5 of my plan and this is where things get "sticky". I'm fine during the day, but around 8pm until I go to sleep, all I want to do is snack. Finally, last night I ate two pieces of white bread (I know) because I couldn't take it anymore. I felt so bad afterwards. I wasn't even hungry. And to top it off, it was 2am!!!!!!!!!!! That is ridiculous. 

I have to start going to sleep earlier and I have to stop eating after 8 or 9 at night. That is non-negotiable at this point. The only positive is that it wasn't my typical late-night run to the store for candy or ice cream. 

Still no DP's. Still doing good on plan for Weight Watchers. Bloated b/c it is almost that time of the month. Afraid to weigh myself. Not motivated to exercise.

Working on motivation and late night eating. I think I'm getting to the point where I'm cool without the DP's._

 
Have you ever tried Fiber One bars?  This is what I snack on at night when I get hungry like that.  They taste almost like a candy bar or something.  I'm doing WW too and these are only 2 points!  Also, if you get Nature's Own White Wheat Bread, it is only 1 point for 2 pieces!!  I think it's about the closest you can get to actually tasting like white bread but not all the points.  Try not to beat yourself up over that because you could've made a lot worse choices besides plain bread.  Keep up your good work with it all and no DP's!  We can do it!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh those Fiber One chocolate chip ones are delicious!!  I eat one for breakfast most mornings with fruit.


----------



## feenin4makeup (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Good job Mel!!!

I have trouble keeping those things in my house b/c I'll eat the entire box at one sitting. I mean, I have a serious issue. I can't keep anything tempting around me.

You are doing so good it is amazing. I weigh in on Thursday. Not looking forward to it at all...._

 
I'm in Houston and my weigh in days are on Thursday night too.  What WW location to you go to??


----------



## feenin4makeup (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Oh those Fiber One chocolate chip ones are delicious!! I eat one for breakfast most mornings with fruit._

 
Oh I know!  Those are my favorite.  Have you tried the other flavors?  They are pretty good too.  After awhile I needed a little variety.  I've tried the strawberry and caramel and liked them both.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 25, 2008)

The strawberry one is OK.  The caramel and PB ones are yummy, but I can get a bigger box of the chocolate chip ones (and hence, they're cheaper), so those are the ones I get.


----------



## rbella (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *feenin4makeup* 

 
_What WW location to you go to??_

 
I'm re-starting this Thurs, but I've been following. I go with my mom to the one on Fountainview @ 6pm.


----------



## feenin4makeup (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I'm re-starting this Thurs, but I've been following. I go with my mom to the one on Fountainview @ 6pm._

 
That's so funny!  I go with my mom to that same meeting!!  If you are there this Thurs, we are the 2 blondes that sit kinda at the front to the left of the room.  I'm Jenny- Say hi if you want to! It would be great to meet ya!


----------



## rbella (Aug 25, 2008)

How long have you been going? I haven't been for 3 mos.  Are the two old ladies that sit in the back still there? I love that instructor!


----------



## feenin4makeup (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_How long have you been going? I haven't been for 3 mos. Are the two old ladies that sit in the back still there? I love that instructor!_

 
We've been going to that location for about 6 weeks or so.  Yes, the two old ladies are there and they both got their 10%.  The one with the cane cracks me up!  And Josh is still going and is still losing a ton!  He's training for a triathalon now!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love the instructor too.  She is so sweet and down to earth.  I've been in and out of WW for most of my adult life and this is probably one of the best meeting groups I've been to.  Very funny and inspiring people!


----------



## rbella (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm so happy for them! I love the cane lady, too.  Josh is so inspirational!  I can't wait to meet you!  I'll introduce myself to you on Thursday.  I'm so excited!


----------



## Brittni (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_I'm the opposite, have a "five million chins" picture of me up on the fridge! It's of me sleeping on a plane taken by a friend who was sitting right next to me lol Can you say "step away from the fridge"? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You ladies are doing sooooo well! I start school tomorrow which will be hard for me. There are no inexpensive healthy foods that are portable on campus. I'll have to make time to prepare healthy snacks to take with me. That's my goal for this week. (Along with studying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

Good luck all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Apples, oranges, and bananna's aren't expensive. You can get a single banana for like .15 cents. Apple chips...string cheese...

AND OMFG FIBER ONES BARS ARE LIKE MY LOVE. I can't eat them now that I'm on Atkins, but I friggin love them. I will say if I eat more than 2 in a day then I get a little digestive kick in the booty hehe...

Also, Fiber One Bran Cereal is great crushed up and put on chicken for a fake deep-fried chicken...
*
HUNGRY-GIRL.COM I believe is the site...I suggest you ALL check it out for low fat options as that's what most of you seem to be doing. The site is amazing. And the chocolate milkshake recipe...MMM... lol. Milkshakes and brownies are my weaknesses.*


----------



## feenin4makeup (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I'm so happy for them! I love the cane lady, too. Josh is so inspirational! I can't wait to meet you! I'll introduce myself to you on Thursday. I'm so excited!_

 
I can't wait to meet you too!  I think this is the best way to lose weight.  With all the support you can get!!


----------



## rbella (Aug 25, 2008)

Yay!!  Don't be disgusted when you see me.  It ain't so great in real life!!


----------



## feenin4makeup (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Yay!! Don't be disgusted when you see me. It ain't so great in real life!!_

 
Whatever girl!!  LOL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The same goes for me!!  See you Thursday!


----------



## rbella (Aug 26, 2008)

^^^Is it stupid that I'm really excited? This will be my first time to meet a fellow spectrolite!


----------



## Brittni (Aug 26, 2008)

No it's awesome and I'm tOooTaLLyyy jealous. ehe


----------



## Growing Wings (Aug 26, 2008)

Dollymix and melliquor, congrats on the weight loss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mocha_queen* 

 
_Hey! Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You should try light stretching exercises the first two weeks and then try going onto more complex poses.
I started with an hour a day and still continue with that
http://psyfraggle.files.wordpress.co...yanamaskar.jpg
This is a great exercise for losing some weight.
Those twelve steps count as 1, try starting with 4 or 5 a day 
Good luck! and Im sure you'll do well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you!  I'm actually really looking forwards to doing that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had an ok day yesterday.  Didn't have any wheat, dairy or fizzy drinks.  And I managed to do my 4 min walk, plus walk across a big car park to get to the cinema, despite my legs feeling like a steam roller had been parked on them all night.  Due to all that I had to spend the evening resting, but instead of sitting in the house on my own and getting bored (which usually leads to eating) I had my best mate over.  And I let him eat one of my choc chip cookies!  So that's one less for me to eat.  I did only let him have the one though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess the only bad thing I had was half a packet of Starburst (chewy sweets) as I needed the sugar to keep me going while I was out.  The other half of the packet is on the desk in front of me, and I haven't touched them.  I'm even thinking about giving them to my brother as I'm not going out so won't need the sugar boost today.

After having another night without the midnight snack I'm feeling rather positive about everything!


----------



## feenin4makeup (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_^^^Is it stupid that I'm really excited? This will be my first time to meet a fellow spectrolite!_

 

No, it's not.  I'm excited too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't wait!  Oh, and it's my first time too!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 26, 2008)

Oble kaybee ladies...I haven't checked in since Saturday and I'm at work so I'll have to go back and read the posts throughout the day....but just wanted to give my progress...

So....I quit smoking.  I know it ws metioned to give up a food related vice....but I'm not ready to give up my coffee (if ever) so smoking it is.  I feel like that's going to give me more energy and empty time...time to move around more, lol.  

Saturday, after walking my Herbie....my and my bf helped feenin4makeup move so we had the usual mover's delight...pizza and wine, lol.  Ate badly...but walked earlier in the day with my dog and did some working out helping with the move.

I ate pretty well on Sunday...breakfast was Special K chocolate delight, skipped lunch while school shopping, and dinner was a homemade hamburger on wheat bread and pretzels...we ate really early since we're getting back into the school groove with the kiddos.  I basically only have been drinking coffee, water, vitamin water...yesterday I had a kolache for breakfast, no cereal(SOMEONE STOLE MY DAMN MILK FROM THE WORK FRIDGE!!!), lunch was a turkey sandwich with pretzels, dinner was chicken wings with mixed veggies.  So, I'm doing pretty ok with my eating.  I seriously need to increase my fruits and veggies...and my exercise.  Nick'swifey, I'm seriously considering the jumprope idea...anything is better than what I'm doing now..NADA.  I'm seriously considering getting my Turbo Jam workout dvd out tonight and doin it big, lol.  I've been keeping up with my journal...hopefully that will be helpful in my weight loss, eating habits, and kicking the cancer sticks to the curb.  Hope all of you ladies are having beautifully fit days today


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretebrowneyes* 

 
_So....I quit smoking.  I know it ws metioned to give up a food related vice....but I'm not ready to give up my coffee (if ever) so smoking it is.  I feel like that's going to give me more energy and empty time...time to move around more, lol.  
_

 
Hey , I think we'd much rather you give up smoking .... its far worse for you than any food could ever be =) . I hope you are doing well... Keep up the good work !


----------



## feenin4makeup (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretebrowneyes* 

 
_So....I quit smoking.  I know it ws metioned to give up a food related vice....but I'm not ready to give up my coffee (if ever) so smoking it is.  I feel like that's going to give me more energy and empty time...time to move around more, lol.  

Saturday, after walking my Herbie....my and my bf helped feenin4makeup move so we had the usual mover's delight...pizza and wine, lol.  Ate badly...but walked earlier in the day with my dog and did some working out helping with the move.
_

 
First off, YAY FOR THE NEW NON-SMOKER!!  Very proud of my friend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Second, this moving crap has really been making a difference in my weight loss progress.  Since starting all this moving preparation, I've been going up and down the stairs with boxes and I can really tell that it gets easier and easier.  I haven't had time to go to the gym because of the move but I think I'm working out just as hard, if not more.  It's amazing how much easier it is for me to go up and down the stairs without being winded and sometimes I even half run to get my heart going a little.  Every little bit counts!!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you thank you.....it's kinda rough but this support really helps, lol

now, what's this november challenge...or what post is it?  I want in...


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 26, 2008)

i've decided im gonna try and lose 14lbs (a stone) before christmas

today i woke up so late! (like 2pm) lol and i've had a jelly pot (10 cals)
because my mums making me a huge sunday roast dinner.. even though it's not sunday but i can't wait for it!
then later i'm stayin at my boyfriends.. probs end up having something junk wise there but im gonna start doing my workout dvd tomorrow, usually for workouts i do sit ups, lunges etc. i need to start working harder


----------



## feenin4makeup (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i've decided im gonna try and lose 14lbs (a stone) before christmas

today i woke up so late! (like 2pm) lol and i've had a jelly pot (10 cals)
because my mums making me a huge sunday roast dinner.. even though it's not sunday but i can't wait for it!
then later i'm stayin at my boyfriends.. probs end up having something junk wise there but im gonna start doing my workout dvd tomorrow, usually for workouts i do sit ups, lunges etc. i need to start working harder_

 

A good way to plan for this roast dinner is to not have any bread or potatoes.  That way, you could eat the roast and not feel as guilty! That sounds so yummy!


----------



## Growing Wings (Aug 26, 2008)

Good luck with the not smoking pretebrowneyes!

feenin4makeup, stairs are excellent exercise.  I was at my lightest weight when I lived on the third floor in uni accommodation.  People used to comment on how great I looked every time I went home, and I'm sure it was going up and down those stairs so often that did it!

glam8babe, I'm with you on the roast dinner.  I think that's one thing I could not give up.  The way I see it, is it's still a lot of veg, right?


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 26, 2008)

yeh i love them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think the best thing to do though is eat all the veg first, then once you are full you won't end up eating as much of the other stuff such as potato etc.


----------



## Amiepots (Aug 26, 2008)

^ that makes me feel so guilty! I just went to the Toby Carvery for lunch and had the biggest plate full of food ever for a fiver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway im joining this
Im 20 and 5'6"
3 weeks ago I was 12 stone // 168 lb
now im 11 stone 6 // 160 lb

Things Ive done:
- brought my own food to work
- wii fit!
- started morning jogging
- avoided eating LOADS of chocolate (I eat it, but limit it instead of guzzling)

Goal Weight = 9 stone / 126 lb


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 26, 2008)

Ok Ladies, I resisted the urge to to stop at the campus coffee shop and passed it for the little store, instead of a big sugary coffee drink I opted for a power-aid .... I think in the end it was a better choice. A hard one but a little bit better. I walked about 1/2 a mile in the rain lol.... and its still raining so no biking today. I'm fixing a pot roast for dinner, I think that is pretty low fat and healthy please correct me if I am wrong ....

glambabe- sorry for sounding ignorant but what is a jellypot


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 26, 2008)

omg i LOVE the Toby Carvery, i wish i went there more often lol
dont feel guilty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




do you think the wii fit has helped? im not sure if i should get one because i've heard mixed reviews


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_....

glambabe- sorry for sounding ignorant but what is a jellypot_

 

i think it's what you guys call 'Jell-o'

basically just jello and it's 10 calories in a lil pot you can get lots of flavours


----------



## feenin4makeup (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i think it's what you guys call 'Jell-o'

basically just jello and it's 10 calories in a lil pot you can get lots of flavours_

 

I was thinking the same thing!  That's cute; Imma start calling Jell-O a jelly pot.


----------



## feenin4makeup (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Amiepots* 

 
_^ that makes me feel so guilty! I just went to the Toby Carvery for lunch and had the biggest plate full of food ever for a fiver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway im joining this
Im 20 and 5'6"
3 weeks ago I was 12 stone // 168 lb
now im 11 stone 6 // 160 lb

Things Ive done:
- brought my own food to work
- wii fit!
- started morning jogging
- avoided eating LOADS of chocolate (I eat it, but limit it instead of guzzling)

Goal Weight = 9 stone / 126 lb_

 

I really want to get a Wii so I can try the Wii fit.  Do you really like it?  How is it?  I'm dying to try it out.


----------



## sloan (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi everyone!
Just checking in...went to the lake last weekend and ate A LOT OF FOOD. Not all bad, but I did chow down on salt & vinegar chips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The good part was that we went on a 13K hike (6.5K in, mostly uphill, and 6.5K out, mostly downhill...my favourite) one day, and went walking/exploring around the other day, and kayaking. It was so nice to get out of town!

Do any of you struggle with getting back ON your eating plan once you cheat? I mean, instead of thinking, "Wow...I just ate something bad. I'm gonna get right back to eating healthy," my brain goes, "Wow...I just ate something bad. Guess the diet's off for today! What else can I eat??" LOL. And then that one bad day turns into two, etc. and before I know it, I'm not eating healthy at ALL anymore. Grrrrrr...

Hope everyone's having a great week so far! I'm starting my gym program on Thursday


----------



## sloan (Aug 26, 2008)

rbella said:


> I am still off the DP. I saw one at the grocery store and I actually think that my mouth started to water, but I'm not sure.
> ...
> I've done my 10 minutes and I'm in a pretty shitty mood. But, I know it is just because this is my 3rd day without a DP in about 4 years and I want one so bad. It is pretty much just mental at this point. Yeah, I feel a bit crappy, but the emotional side of me is what wants the damn drink.
> quote]
> ...


----------



## LaPrincessa (Aug 26, 2008)

Oooh i wanna join this.. 
Im 20, 5ft n weigh 9 st 5lbs n wanna lose about a stone
I always start healthy eating n keep a diary but then i always give up so maybe doing it with other people will help.. Today I had

Breakfast: 
Banana and a coffee because I slept in n was late for work

Lunch
Jacket Potato with prawns and salad,, but it was probs quite fattening bcoz the prawns had sauce on

Dinner
Quorn Casserole with brown rice

Snacks: Grapes 

I went to the gym and did 10 mins on rower, 20 on the cross trainer and 10 on bike 

I think im gonna start takin my own lunches to work because its easier to be healthy n might save money too

PS.. does anyone know how to get rid of that fat near your armpit? Im wearing a strapless dress for my friends bday party soon n i wana get rid of it!


----------



## Brittni (Aug 26, 2008)

LaPrincessa... too many carbs (grapes and potatoes and rice) ... try to balance better!!

Hi everyone! Just checking in. Ugh, the bottom 1/2 of my belly (the "pooch" area LOL) feels sooo bloated today. I hate that feeling. Tonight is weight-in and measuring for me as it's my LAST session with my PT as she's getting maried and going to Europe for a vacation! I'm excited to see if there's any different, though I highly doubt it in my belly area. *MAJOR SIGH* I am hopeful I have at least lost 1lb though. That'd bring me to 8lbs total lost. Also I have *TEN* days until my friend comes to visit me so my GOAL is going to be to excersize EVERY day and make sure I stick to my Atkins by getting enough of my veggies!!! I really want my damn ketostix!!! Grrr! Can't wait til the TRO gets the horrible roomie out so I can get my stuff from that house! Ohh goshhhhh, to be in a size 9 by next week Friday would just be like too good to be true LOL. (I can squeeze into some of my 9's... but I don't wear sh!t that gives muffin tops! ick!)

As for excersize wise...I really, really wanna make sure I *RUN* every day. I know that's a quick fat-blasting thing and I used to run a mile in 7:36 when I was skinny. lol. Now I run at 6.5 mph...lame


----------



## Willa (Aug 26, 2008)

Can I join too?





It would help me a lot to talk about it with all of you in the group. 
I've been struggeling with hyperphagia trouble (excess eating) all my life but only discovered about it 3 months ago. My bf helps me a lot with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but reading and chatting with you will help much more. 

My goals are to stop eating my emotions
I have about 100 pounds to lose, but I wanna do it slowly so I can deal with it better. I already lost 6 pounds since last week but I think it was lots of water retention. 

Another goal that I fixed myself : eat less salt
I eat waaaaayyyyyyy too much salt... it's crazy!
I started buying spices and ''no salt'' like Mr Dash stuff to eat less salty. It's working, and taste better!

I don't want to be on a diet or a program, I prefer eating better, more veggies and fruits, less candies, chocolate and greasy stuff. Also, I want to reduce my portions. Again, my man helps me a lot on that. 

I walk 30 minutes a day, no choice, I walk to go to work
It's not enought but it's a good start.

So, here it is


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LaPrincessa* 

 
_PS.. does anyone know how to get rid of that fat near your armpit? Im wearing a strapless dress for my friends bday party soon n i wana get rid of it!_

 

i would LOVE to know this too


----------



## feenin4makeup (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i would LOVE to know this too_

 

Unfortunately, spot reduction (losing weight in one particular spot) is not possible.  You will lose weight in the order you put it on, i.e. if the last place you put on weight is your belly, that's the first place it will come off and so on...  You can exercise and lift weights and that will help you look more tone and muscle helps you burn fat of course but if you don't lose the fat, the muscle just sits underneath the fat.  So, the short answer is, there is not much you can do about fat in a particular place except to maybe exercise to help it look better.  Sucks, I know...


----------



## rbella (Aug 26, 2008)

Can't remember if I checked in today.  Did great yesterday.  No DP's and just a slice of cheese around 8:30pm.  Went to bed at 11:30 instead of 2am.  Oh, wait, I forgot I had a glass of red wine.  However, I was still within my points on WW.  But, I didn't snack late at night!!!!!!

I am doing really bad on excercise.  However, today I'm taking care of my 14month old nephew and that has to count for something.

Goal today-no dp's and no late night binges and to stay within WW points.

Everyone is doing so great!!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 26, 2008)

Rbella Great job with your ww points =+)


----------



## Brittni (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *feenin4makeup* 

 
_Unfortunately, spot reduction (losing weight in one particular spot) is not possible. You will lose weight in the order you put it on, i.e. if the last place you put on weight is your belly, that's the first place it will come off and so on... You can exercise and lift weights and that will help you look more tone and muscle helps you burn fat of course but if you don't lose the fat, the muscle just sits underneath the fat. So, the short answer is, there is not much you can do about fat in a particular place except to maybe exercise to help it look better. Sucks, I know..._

 
That's not true. "Not much you can do about fat in a particular place except to maybe excercise to help it LOOK better"... If you are excersizing and losing weight, then it will eventually come off. Yeah, you can't particularly pick and choose where it comes off but once you start blastin' that fat away trust me it WILL come off... so that answer is not really true and kind of discouraging to some who might not understand that.

I also personally 100% disagree with the philosophy of "if the last place you put on weight is your belly, that's the first place it will come off" -- it depends on every single person's body and how their metabolic rate is when it comes to shedding off the lbs, both where and when. I have lost inches everywhere (tummy, arms, thighs, calves, etc) yet none of it is completely gone, so how can that theory be correct? If it was, then say that my arms were the last place I put weight on...then my arms would suddenly be back to normal now. No, not how it works.

Greatjob, Rbella! 1 glass of wine is apparently good for you so!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 26, 2008)

Turbo Jam tonite!
Turbo Jam tonite!
Turbo Jam tonite!

and dinner tonight is pork chops and veggies....some water to quench with...YAY!


----------



## Brittni (Aug 26, 2008)

eeeYOU GOT TURBO JAM?? BURN ME A COPY


----------



## feenin4makeup (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_That's not true. "Not much you can do about fat in a particular place except to maybe excercise to help it LOOK better"... If you are excersizing and losing weight, then it will eventually come off. Yeah, you can't particularly pick and choose where it comes off but once you start blastin' that fat away trust me it WILL come off... so that answer is not really true and kind of discouraging to some who might not understand that.

I also personally 100% disagree with the philosophy of "if the last place you put on weight is your belly, that's the first place it will come off" -- it depends on every single person's body and how their metabolic rate is when it comes to shedding off the lbs, both where and when._

 
What I'm trying to say is for example, if you do 1000 sit ups everyday, you might definitely get muscles in your abdomen but if you have a lot of fat in that area, it's not going to burn the fat there specifically.  You could possibly be more tone there sure.  Overall, yes, you will burn more fat because fat burns muscle but you cannot spot reduce.  This is not my opinion.  It's just the way it works scientifically.  Unfortunately, I've been on this weight loss journey for quite a long time and after much research and talking to physical trainers and whatnot, that is the consistent answer.  Also, I didn't make up the you lose in the last place you gain theory.  I got this information the same way, not to mention I've lost quite a few pounds at different times in my life.  Trust me, I don't want to be right about this but if you research a little, you'll see the bad news is true. 

Check out these links for a start if you'd like:

Fat Loss & Weight Training Myths
Spot Reduction is a Myth
The Spot Reduction Myth
Spot Reduction: Myth or Truth | Spot Reduction

I'm not trying to be negative or discouraging in any way, I just wanted to share the knowledge I know.  Weight loss and getting in shape is super hard work and I know it!  I wish it was easy because if it was, I'd be the first in line for that pill!  We can do it ladies!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_eeeYOU GOT TURBO JAM?? BURN ME A COPY_

 

will do, now..my copy is about a year old so if there's some new fangled workout she made up for you kids i ain't got it, lol...pm me your address and i'll send it


----------



## rbella (Aug 26, 2008)

^^^What is Turbo Jam?


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 26, 2008)

OMG!  It's the first and only workout DVD that I actually get excited about.  My mom and I saw it on tv and had to have it.  It's one of those "it's like you're dancing...not workin out" DVDs.  And there's this awesome fine chick on it that lost 60 lbs (i think) while only doing the modified version of the workout...NEVER LIFTING HER FEET OFF THE GROUND.  I have fun every time I do this....I've just been putting it off.  But I'm really looking forward to this tonight...here's a link...

Turbo Jam® Maximum Results - Fitness, Nutrition, Diet, Weight Loss Official Website


----------



## Brittni (Aug 26, 2008)

Yesss, Skylar and I have lusted after Turbo Jam FOREVAH!!! It's sooo fun looking Rbella. I want the hand weights that go with it too. Denise Austin is who I do all my videos too and this seems so similar/more upbeat, fun, intense!

Thank you prete!! I PM'ed ya!!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 26, 2008)

are the gloves supposed to make a big diff?  I wanna try them too...I just noticed that...checking pm NOW


----------



## Brittni (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes, of course they WILL make a difference... any kind of extra weight your body carries (weights in your hand, tied onto you, weighted vests, etc) tricks your body into thinking it weighs more so that you burn more calories!!!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 26, 2008)

^^^ oh i'm gonna have to get me some of them suckas


----------



## feenin4makeup (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretebrowneyes* 

 
_^^^ oh i'm gonna have to get me some of them suckas_

 
Shoot, you could use anything that would add weight... big 'ol cans of soup, hand weights, one of the kids.... LMAO


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 26, 2008)

^^^yeah, I'll lift Noah over my head and work it out!  LMAO....I usually do canned veggies...but my fingers are small so I have a hard time gripping.  I have some hand weights in the meantime...but I want them gloves man, lol.  And there's so much going on in the vd...it's hard to try and hold onto something....it would be better if it was just attached weight...like gloves, lol


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i think it's what you guys call 'Jell-o'

basically just jello and it's 10 calories in a lil pot you can get lots of flavours_

 
Ha!  I was just going to ask this question!!  I had some strange concepts of what this might be.............LOL  ;-)  In the US we have sugar-free Jello cups that are 10 calories each - similar to your jelly pots. ;-)

I'm doing fair this week.  Fair. Got a bit of walking in today but to be honest I should be putting in more than 10 minutes a day.  Going to start getting up really early and doing 30-45 minutes before work - I always feel better when I do this, I just need to get back in the habit.

Work is a pressure cooker right now so I'm not able to check in/keep up with this thread as much as I would like, but will touch base with you all as much as I can.

Bravo to you all - everyone is doing well!  Keep the momentum going! I am truly inspired by you guys. 

XOXO


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow, this is a really inspirational thread! I know that a lot of us struggle with our body images and weight, but to have a bunch of us in one thread sharing their goals, struggles, accomplishments and failures is really helpful.

I'd like to join in too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm 5'2 and am currently 160lbs..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Five years ago I was 115lbs, and I really feel guilty for letting myself have such poor eating/exercise habits that have caused me to gain so much weight. My biggest problem is eating garbage food at the cafeteria at work and pigging out before bed.

The last few weeks I started a personal fitness journal and have been trying to overhaul my eating habits. I've even lost a few inches, but no weight drop.. I know, I know, weight means nothing but that stupid number on the scale can be so discouraging when you feel like you've been working so hard. So I've stopped weighing myself!

Sorry this is so long, but I'm excited to be a part of this thread!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome VexedPink!  We're all in it together. ;-)


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_Ok Ladies, I resisted the urge to to stop at the campus coffee shop and passed it for the little store, instead of a big sugary coffee drink I opted for a power-aid .... I think in the end it was a better choice. A hard one but a little bit better. I walked about 1/2 a mile in the rain lol.... and its still raining so no biking today. I'm fixing a pot roast for dinner, I think that is pretty low fat and healthy please correct me if I am wrong ....

glambabe- sorry for sounding ignorant but what is a jellypot_

 
Pot Roasts are generally leaner cuts of meat.  Plus, you can trim the fat off it, too.  In order to make sure the roast stays nice and juicy I sear it and I sometimes put a rub on it, too.  The Food Network has such fantastic recipes and I just modify them so that they're healthy.

Today wasn't bad at all.  I didn't get to the gym, but I walked quite a bit around the court today and I also went shopping after work.  Breakfast was a Fiber One bar and a banana.  I had string cheese for a snack.  Lunch was 1/2 turkey sandwich with dijon mustard and double fiber bread, cottage cheese, and a strawberry/blueberry spring mix salad w/ red wine vinaigrette.  Dinner was a serving of Spinach and Cheese Tortelloni w/ Marinara sauce and a spring mix salad.

Tomorrow I am making it my goal to go to the gym after dinner.  DH is away on business, so there's no reason for me to hang around home by myself (except to chat with you lovely ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Willa (Aug 26, 2008)

We went for a walk tonight, about 20 minutes
It's better than the usual staying at home after supper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You know when your exercising (walking as an example), as little as it can be for me, because I don't usually do exercise, when I sit after, I feel my legs are moving. 

I don't know how to explain, but I feels like the nerves are jumping inside my legs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thats when I can know that I made a good effort!!!
Yeah baby yeah!


----------



## chameleonmary (Aug 26, 2008)

I slipped a little last night and feel horrible!

I had a 'cheat meal' which they say is good for 'tricking' the metabolism into working faster once a week... and just kept going.

I figured if I have the cheat meal at night I will be less inclined to keep cheating... Biscuits, chips and chocolates after that. D'oh!

I will need to be super good this week and plan my future cheat meals better I think


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chameleonmary* 

 
_I slipped a little last night and feel horrible!

I had a 'cheat meal' which they say is good for 'tricking' the metabolism into working faster once a week... and just kept going.

I figured if I have the cheat meal at night I will be less inclined to keep cheating... Biscuits, chips and chocolates after that. D'oh!

I will need to be super good this week and plan my future cheat meals better I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Please don't beat yourself up - we all have slips.  Mine are frequent!!!

It's all about consistency over time.  Next time you will do better.

XO


----------



## feenin4makeup (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chameleonmary* 

 
_I slipped a little last night and feel horrible!

I had a 'cheat meal' which they say is good for 'tricking' the metabolism into working faster once a week... and just kept going.

I figured if I have the cheat meal at night I will be less inclined to keep cheating... Biscuits, chips and chocolates after that. D'oh!

I will need to be super good this week and plan my future cheat meals better I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Just curious, what do you mean by cheat meals?

I agree, don't beat yourself up over slipping.  It's going to happen but you just have to get right back up on that horse and keep riding!  I think we all need to remember to have a lifestyle change and not "diet".  I believe that is the only way we'll be able to keep it off.  I've lost in excess of 60 lbs before but because I was always "dieting", I gained it back once I went off my diet.  This time I believe if I focus on being realistic and doing what I know I can keep up, maybe I'll be able to keep it off.  Try not to get discouraged.  You're doing great by just trying.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Can't remember if I checked in today. Did great yesterday. No DP's and just a slice of cheese around 8:30pm. Went to bed at 11:30 instead of 2am. Oh, wait, I forgot I had a glass of red wine. However, I was still within my points on WW. But, I didn't snack late at night!!!!!!

I am doing really bad on excercise. However, today I'm taking care of my 14month old nephew and that has to count for something.

Goal today-no dp's and no late night binges and to stay within WW points.

Everyone is doing so great!!_

 
A 14 mth old counts for a lot in my book especially if he is walking and getting into everything at his eye level and under ...the chasing alone is a workout...


----------



## snowflakelashes (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_^^^Is it stupid that I'm really excited? This will be my first time to meet a fellow spectrolite!_

 
Not at all! Meeting friends you've made online CAN be fun. I've had nothing but positive experiences but I've never met anyone who lived in the same city since i'm from a small town. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Growing Wings* 

 
_
After having another night without the midnight snack I'm feeling rather positive about everything!_

 
You are doing so well :-D 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretebrowneyes* 

 
_ 
So....I quit smoking.  I know it ws metioned to give up a food related vice....but I'm not ready to give up my coffee (if ever) so smoking it is.  I feel like that's going to give me more energy and empty time...time to move around more, lol.  _

 
Giving up smoking is hard! Congrats on taking that step towards health. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *feenin4makeup* 

 
_Second, this moving crap has really been making a difference in my weight loss progress.  Since starting all this moving preparation, I've been going up and down the stairs with boxes and I can really tell that it gets easier and easier.  I haven't had time to go to the gym because of the move but I think I'm working out just as hard, if not more.  It's amazing how much easier it is for me to go up and down the stairs without being winded and sometimes I even half run to get my heart going a little.  Every little bit counts!!_

 
Maybe I need to save up for a second story addition! :-D That's great that stairs have gotten easier.  


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_Ok Ladies, I resisted the urge to to stop at the campus coffee shop and passed it for the little store, instead of a big sugary coffee drink I opted for a power-aid .... I think in the end it was a better choice. A hard one but a little bit better. I walked about 1/2 a mile in the rain lol.... and its still raining so no biking today. I'm fixing a pot roast for dinner, I think that is pretty low fat and healthy please correct me if I am wrong ...._

 
Resisting Coffee Shops is definately an accomplishment.  Especially when in University. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sloan* 

 
_Hi everyone!
Just checking in...went to the lake last weekend and ate A LOT OF FOOD. Not all bad, but I did chow down on salt & vinegar chips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The good part was that we went on a 13K hike (6.5K in, mostly uphill, and 6.5K out, mostly downhill...my favourite) one day, and went walking/exploring around the other day, and kayaking. It was so nice to get out of town!

Do any of you struggle with getting back ON your eating plan once you cheat? I mean, instead of thinking, "Wow...I just ate something bad. I'm gonna get right back to eating healthy," my brain goes, "Wow...I just ate something bad. Guess the diet's off for today! What else can I eat??" LOL. And then that one bad day turns into two, etc. and before I know it, I'm not eating healthy at ALL anymore. Grrrrrr...

Hope everyone's having a great week so far! I'm starting my gym program on Thursday
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

13K hike is AMAZING!!! And definately, once I break my rules I just backslide into behaviour that I have when i 'don't care' what happens to my waistline or health.  I really try not to give into that logic but its hard! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Can I join too?





It would help me a lot to talk about it with all of you in the group. 
I've been struggeling with hyperphagia trouble (excess eating) all my life but only discovered about it 3 months ago. My bf helps me a lot with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but reading and chatting with you will help much more. 

My goals are to stop eating my emotions
I have about 100 pounds to lose, but I wanna do it slowly so I can deal with it better. I already lost 6 pounds since last week but I think it was lots of water retention. 

Another goal that I fixed myself : eat less salt
I eat waaaaayyyyyyy too much salt... it's crazy!
I started buying spices and ''no salt'' like Mr Dash stuff to eat less salty. It's working, and taste better!

I don't want to be on a diet or a program, I prefer eating better, more veggies and fruits, less candies, chocolate and greasy stuff. Also, I want to reduce my portions. Again, my man helps me a lot on that. 

I walk 30 minutes a day, no choice, I walk to go to work
It's not enought but it's a good start.

So, here it is



_

 
Welcome Willa, I find talking and sharing helps too.  My new Spektra friends and my friends that I see in the real world are all trying to get healthier its good to be surrounded by that. 




That said, can I just hide here, in this thread and not come out? Ever? lol... it was one of those days... I had pizza, but it was whole wheat with about 1/2 or even maybe 1/3 of the cheese I normally would ahve put, and it had bell pepers, fresh mushrooms and brocolli for the toppings so an indulgence but slightly healthified..... I needed that comfort food.... yup.


----------



## rbella (Aug 26, 2008)

^^^My God you are correct!!  I swear it is a major workout!  Thanks for the props, Tish.  That makes me feel better.  That kid is a firecracker!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rbella (Aug 26, 2008)

Pete-I've been meaning to tell you that I'm so proud of you for giving up smoking.  I did that 10 years ago and man, was that tough!!  I think that for your health, choosing that as the first thing to quit is the best for you.  If you ever need support, feel free to pm me.  I know how hard it can be!


----------



## Brittni (Aug 26, 2008)

Wonderful job Rach and Willa! And everyone else!

As for me, last session with PT was tonight. PT = Personal Trainer 
*tear* She's getting married and will be gone a month, but I'm determined to have lost a bunch more by the time she gets back! And, my short-term goal (to be under like example the 40's, 50's, 60's, whatever... that's how I do it) is coming so close. Only 2 1/2 lbs and I'm under!!! WOOOOOOOT!!! Inches are  coming off as well, more slowly, and the bicept is up but that's muscle... So estatic... always a good pick me up especially cause I wanted to have my cheat day today but now I can save it for Sept. 5th when my friend comes to visit. YAAAAY!!!

Keep up the good work everyone!!! As for the Nov challenge, I'm working on it and creating special graphic awards =)


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VeXedPiNk* 

 
_
I'd like to join in too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm 5'2 and am currently 160lbs..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Five years ago I was 115lbs, and I really feel guilty for letting myself have such poor eating/exercise habits that have caused me to gain so much weight._

 
We are soo close Gal.... i'm 5'2 i was always 115.... then i gained up to 156 .... then i lost down to 144 so far..... I'm still losing so its very possible I hope to at least get to 120 , but really want 115


----------



## rbella (Aug 26, 2008)

I can't remember what the november challenge is?


----------



## chameleonmary (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *feenin4makeup* 

 
_Just curious, what do you mean by cheat meals?_

 
(Copied from the web): The cheat meal also boosts your metabolism, the comparatively large meal you are eating throws a curve ball at your body. It's used to getting a certain amount of calories a day and your body finds balance--with the cheat meal it's forced to kick it up a notch to burn up those calories.

It sounds too good to be true but I have been told it works!!!


----------



## deesigner (Aug 27, 2008)

Hello RBella it's your nephew's Mommy here to support you! I just wanted to shout out and say I'm so proud of you and I know what you're doing is difficult, especially with your demanding job(s) and self-described habits. Doctor Pepper is where diets and nutrition go to die, no lie. So good for you for getting rid of that nasty chemical cocktail from your life. My most recent obsession is rosemary and olive oil Triscuits. They have MSG in them and that's why I love them. Funyuns have MSG in them and I love them, too. I want to open up a jar of MSG and spoon feed it to myself. But I digress.

I have a workout video recommendation. It's 3 workouts, each 10 minutes long, and you can do one, two or all 3 at a time. It's not the hardest thing in the world, but it delivers a shot of adrenaline when all you have is 10-30 minutes. It's called Prevention Fitness: Shortcuts to Big Weight Loss. It's worth a look.

Love you!
-D.


----------



## hr44 (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I can't remember what the november challenge is?_

 
The idea is to lose 15 pounds by the end of November. =) I can't remember what post it is but I remember the challenge because I'm determined to get there since I turn 25 that month.


----------



## Willa (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm in a dilemma right now
I usually eat breakfast at work because I'm not hungry when I wake up. So I planned to eat a baggel with some homemade meat spread (called cretons here) but it's still frozen.

I'm wondering if I should go to the cafeteria to get something to eat because I'm very hungry... I ate a granola bar but it's not enough. 

I had in mind not to eat at the cafeteria again for the next months but you know... a girl needs to eat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At least for lunch I have brown rice with oven grilled veggies


----------



## feenin4makeup (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowflakelashes* 

 
_That said, can I just hide here, in this thread and not come out? Ever? lol... it was one of those days... I had pizza, but it was whole wheat with about 1/2 or even maybe 1/3 of the cheese I normally would ahve put, and it had bell pepers, fresh mushrooms and brocolli for the toppings so an indulgence but slightly healthified..... I needed that comfort food.... yup._

 

@snowflakelashes- I think that pizza that you had was a great choice!  That is the way you modify junk food into appropriate comfort food.  Please don't beat yourself up because I think you did a great job. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm feeling really good today.  I'm wearing something that has always fit but it is noticeably looser!  Yay!  I love it when I feel thinner.  I've been doing well on my WW points even with my move going on so I'm pretty proud of myself.  It's hard for me to eat right when I'm stressed so it's a big step for me.  One thing I haven't been doing is keeping close track of my points and keeping them in my points tracker like I was.  I def need to get back into doing that.  Also, one thing I need to do once this whole moving fiasco is over is to start a regular exercise plan.  I would really like to start running but I need a plan.  In the past when I've ran, it was really difficult for me.  Does anyone have any pointers for a beginner?  I don't want to get burned out quickly and I don't want to get hurt.  What do ya'll think??


----------



## Willa (Aug 27, 2008)

They give really good advices on that website 
Fitness - Information and Articles


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 27, 2008)

Willa - if you are hungry - eat!  Just try to make the best choice possible, even if you are at the cafeteria.


----------



## rbella (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deesigner* 

 
_Hello RBella it's your nephew's Mommy here to support you! I just wanted to shout out and say I'm so proud of you and I know what you're doing is difficult, especially with your demanding job(s) and self-described habits. Doctor Pepper is where diets and nutrition go to die, no lie. So good for you for getting rid of that nasty chemical cocktail from your life. My most recent obsession is rosemary and olive oil Triscuits. They have MSG in them and that's why I love them. Funyuns have MSG in them and I love them, too. I want to open up a jar of MSG and spoon feed it to myself. But I digress.

I have a workout video recommendation. It's 3 workouts, each 10 minutes long, and you can do one, two or all 3 at a time. It's not the hardest thing in the world, but it delivers a shot of adrenaline when all you have is 10-30 minutes. It's called Prevention Fitness: Shortcuts to Big Weight Loss. It's worth a look.

Love you!
-D._

 
OMG!!  I'm so excited I could pee.  It's my sister on here!!!!!!  And the person whom I also call "best friend"!!  (Not the one I wrote the letter to)  Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Perfect username since she is an interior decorator!

Thanks for the rec and I love you so much!  It is so cool to see you on this site.  I hope you post more often!!!!


----------



## rbella (Aug 27, 2008)

Checking in-Even more motivated since sis posted!  I understand about MSG!!  Loves it!!!!  BTW, she is the one who introduced me to the "Flight of the Concords"  Hilarious!  Youtube it if you haven't seen them.

But I digress-this morning I had a planned "cheat".  It was a small caramel macchiato (sp?) with a dry bagel.  Whenever I diet, for some reason I really crave this.  So, I had it for breakfast and feel mo betta.  I didn't choose a DP for my cheat b/c that would have sent me in to a frenzy of DP drinking.  

Anyway, I had enough points left as "extras" for the week so I used them for my breakfast.  Plan on following the rest of the day and going for a walk.

I've eaten those triscuits my sis is talking about.  Lordy, lord they are good!!


----------



## Brittni (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I'm in a dilemma right now
I usually eat breakfast at work because I'm not hungry when I wake up. So I planned to eat a baggel with some homemade meat spread (called cretons here) but it's still frozen.

I'm wondering if I should go to the cafeteria to get something to eat because I'm very hungry... I ate a granola bar but it's not enough. 

I had in mind not to eat at the cafeteria again for the next months but you know... a girl needs to eat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At least for lunch I have brown rice with oven grilled veggies_

 
Yes. Genuine hunger should be fed, and the best time to eat more is in the morning so your body has time to burn it off all day.

:waving: Good morning all!

Skylar! It's crazy to imagine how much of a bad body view I had of myself in high school. You're 5'2" and were 115lbs. I was 5'5" and 119lbs. And I honestly looked at myself and saw what I see today in the mirror. I'd wear baggy sweatshirts, etc. Now I'm like DAMN why didn't I wear cute lil tight dresses LOL. 

2.5 lbs to go until I make my first mini goal....EEEK!!! I did NOT get enough veggies yesterday though and won't today until after work (didn't pack any! never have time in the mornings -- why planning is essential the night before for me) but I'll make sure to get in lots of salad, cucumber, green beans, and peas (the ones I'm permitted)


----------



## Brittni (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok and I made an oopsie...double post...so also a BIG WELCOME TO RBELLA'S SISTER!

feenin, congrats on the looser clothing!! That is SOOOOO exciting!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 27, 2008)

so....last night was a bummer.  The dvd player (ps2) was not working for me to Turbo Jam, so not happy about that.  But dinner was still good and I feel good about that.  This morning I had a skinny white mocha from Crackbucks and a nutrigrain bar.  Lunch is in the air...probably Wendy's chili since I didn't bring mine....

Eating is not really my problem, I just need to add more fruits and veggies.  The exercise is what I'm having an issue with.  It was like when I saw the dvd player not working...instead of finding an alternative, I just threw my hands up and forgot about my workout plan.  But anyhooo.....hope all of you wonderful ladies are having a fabulous, healthy day....good luck!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Pete-I've been meaning to tell you that I'm so proud of you for giving up smoking. I did that 10 years ago and man, was that tough!! I think that for your health, choosing that as the first thing to quit is the best for you. If you ever need support, feel free to pm me. I know how hard it can be!_

 

thanks so much for this...I def will be hitting you up for support


----------



## Brittni (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretebrowneyes* 

 
_so....last night was a bummer. The dvd player (ps2) was not working for me to Turbo Jam, so not happy about that. But dinner was still good and I feel good about that. This morning I had a skinny white mocha from Crackbucks and a nutrigrain bar. Lunch is in the air...probably Wendy's chili since I didn't bring mine....

Eating is not really my problem, I just need to add more fruits and veggies. The exercise is what I'm having an issue with. It was like when I saw the dvd player not working...instead of finding an alternative, I just threw my hands up and forgot about my workout plan. But anyhooo.....hope all of you wonderful ladies are having a fabulous, healthy day....good luck!_

 
Aww sweetie, just don't give up! Even a 10 minute walk would have sufficed to get you into the habit. Do you have anyone who can go with you? Maybe take the kids with, throw the ball around or something? That way it doesn't even feel like excersize!!

THAT STINKIN' PS2 BETTER LET US HAVE TURBO JAM, WE NEEEED IT! kidding!


----------



## feenin4makeup (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Checking in-Even more motivated since sis posted!  I understand about MSG!!  Loves it!!!!  BTW, she is the one who introduced me to the "Flight of the Concords"  Hilarious!  Youtube it if you haven't seen them.

But I digress-this morning I had a planned "cheat".  It was a small caramel macchiato (sp?) with a dry bagel.  Whenever I diet, for some reason I really crave this.  So, I had it for breakfast and feel mo betta.  I didn't choose a DP for my cheat b/c that would have sent me in to a frenzy of DP drinking.  

Anyway, I had enough points left as "extras" for the week so I used them for my breakfast.  Plan on following the rest of the day and going for a walk.

I've eaten those triscuits my sis is talking about.  Lordy, lord they are good!!_

 
Not such a big cheat- I LOVE caramel macchiatos!  I always get it with skim milk and splenda.  I think its about 2 points that way.  No biggie! But even still, if you have the points for it, why not?  Instead of dry bagel, have you ever or do you ever use spray butter?  I hate dry anything (HUGE condiments fan!) so that might be a tastier option.  I also want to commend you on your DP ban!  Good for you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  We WW girls need to stick together!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks Brittni....you're absolutely right.  I'll rally the troops to walk with me.  I also told the bf that he WILL be walking the dog with me from now on, lol.  We're both trying to get the weight off....he even ordered his green tea frappuccino with no whip...that was a big step for him, lol


----------



## Brittni (Aug 27, 2008)

LOL I can just picture you all marching down the sidewalk with a carrot in hand or something.

But no really, that's great! Bike rides... walks... throwing the frisbee... kickball... even SWINGING (my fave) at the park is good excersize!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 27, 2008)

im so proud of myself! last night i watched a movie with my bf, we ate 2 nutri-grain bars
they aint too bad but later on i worked out and i was absolutly shattered!  i was sweating my ass off lol but im glad i got myself to do it, usually i only workout at home

and today i've had a fruit mixture thing, chicken salad and another 2 nutri-grain bars
i'll be having another meal when i go home later
and i'm gonna do my workout dvd which will take about an hour


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok I think I've done OK today.
Breakfast, I had some animal crackers that were really good, I had about 12. They are pretty small so I don't feel like I bombed out on them.

Just now for lunch, I made a turkey & provolone sandwich and brought that from home, whatever the serving size was for Doritos and I had a 100 calorie Quaker Chewy peanut butter & chocolate chip granola bar. 

ONLY 1 COKE TODAY TOO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For dinner, I'm spoiling myself and making chicken alfredo. I'm hoooonnngggry, ok?


----------



## Amiepots (Aug 27, 2008)

Personally im 3 weeks into using the wii fit and im finding it amazing, except for today (went for another massive meal for a '6 months' present from my boyfriend XD) ive gone on it everyday.
Its perfect for me as im very very self conscious and have appalling image issues. I was bullied in gym and pe at school, especially in the changing rooms for the last 2 years of school I became very depressed and refused to do any exercise. I ballooned and it knocked me so bad. I didnt want to go to a gym as I dont want to be judged, so wii fit works very well.
Its not a serious 'you will loose weight now' type of game. Its very soft and almost fluffy. However its so good for tracking what you do, it tracks your weight and you can create an activity log of things you have done outside the wii fit. Its a very good stepping stone prior to going to a gym, it gets you thinking more and makes you feel guilty - in a good way.
If i go up a pound I go jogging the next day - which I have never considered before.
Basically its an alright game
but a brilliant motivator!


----------



## LaPrincessa (Aug 27, 2008)

i love the wii fit!! havent bee on for a while tho

Today I had

Breakfast: Sultana Bran & Skimmed Milk
Lunch: Salad with cottage cheese
Snack: Mullerlight yoghurt
Dinner: Veg& Quorn stirfry with egg noodles & soy bean and garlic sauce.. didnt eat much though didnt feel too well today

I also had a choc urge so I ate a little piece of galaxy chocolate.. and my cousin was earin chinese n i pinched a prawn cracker


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 27, 2008)

RBELLA - I was soo happy when I read your sis's post =) ..... It made me all fuzzy inside. =) It makes me so happy to know that you have such supportive people in your life .... You are a lucky lady =) 

PS good Job on you no D.P. the weird thing is that when you break the habit and you have one .... you will think it tastes awful 




I'm doing ok today ... I got about 45 mins of walking with about 35 lbs on my back lol.... I did great at lunch if you just count the salad i ate ..... =P


----------



## gennissa (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah I have put on some pounds since  high school...well more like 20! but ive been hitting the gym! I have a really good friend who is a personal trainer and only charges $25 a session!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. . . (in the azusa, CA area) so I'm going to take advantage if that! . . . for anyone who wasnts to start eating healthy i recomend the master cleanse! its great! i recently did it and i feel great...but im still on my mission to lose weight! im 5'5" and 160lbs! lol Not good


----------



## rbella (Aug 27, 2008)

Awww, shucks. Thanks, Sky!  I hope you know that I consider _you_ to be one of those supportive people as well.  Big Hugs!!

I agree that if I ever have one again it will probably taste gross.  I had to quit the Mountain Dews 10 years ago when I quit smoking b/c I had one with every cigarette.  Now, if I even look at a Mountain Dew, I get ill....

You are doing so dang good.  I need to exercise.  It is ridiculous that I don't.


----------



## Lizzie (Aug 27, 2008)

I didn't post yesterday because I fell off the wagon.  I woke up late(r than planned) on the first day of school and didn't eat all day.  Then when my bf picked me up he "made dinner" aka went and got burgers and fried zucchini.  I finished eating at about 9 and went to sleep at 11.

Bleh.  Today's a new day.  Small bowl of cereal and a banana for breakfast and salad with chicken breast for lunch.

...back to the books (maybe one more "new posts" click before I go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 27, 2008)

Lots more walking around court today - yay!  Breakfast was the usual, and lunch was a chicken philly with grilled onions and green peppers (I also wanted red peppers, but they were out).  Not a great lunch, and I know I wasn't supposed to eat out this week, but I was helping in a trial today, and I didn't know how long it would be.  Tonight will be a replay of last night's dinner + I'll be hitting the gym.

I'm so glad to hear how well everyone one is doing - keep up the good work!  And count me in for the November Challenge.  That will put me just a few pounds short of my goal.  I just may meet my goal by Christmas!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_We are soo close Gal.... i'm 5'2 i was always 115.... then i gained up to 156 .... then i lost down to 144 so far..... I'm still losing so its very possible I hope to at least get to 120 , but really want 115_

 
Wow, we are really close!! Great job on getting down to 144... that's quite an accomplishment! I'd love to get back to 115 but doubt that will ever happen... I just don't have the same body shape as I did back then (hellooo hips and boobs!). I'd be happy to get to 120-125ish.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Skylar! It's crazy to imagine how much of a bad body view I had of myself in high school. You're 5'2" and were 115lbs. I was 5'5" and 119lbs. And I honestly looked at myself and saw what I see today in the mirror. I'd wear baggy sweatshirts, etc. Now I'm like DAMN why didn't I wear cute lil tight dresses LOL._

 
I COMPLETELY agree! I was so unhappy with the way I looked back in high school.. now I look at pictures from back then and think "holy crap was I ever skinny... I'd kill to look like that again!".  But at least I'll really appreciate how great I look when I lose this weight!

Anywho, today was... okay? I skipped out on breakfast (bad!) and then munched on some banana chips until lunch (semi-good?). Today was "hot taco salad day" at the cafeteria and I caved in and got that. But I had whole wheat taco chips at least. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ugh. Gonna have to make a super-healthy supper for myself tonight!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 27, 2008)

*stops in quickly to cheer everyone on*

*blows kisses*


----------



## rbella (Aug 27, 2008)

I've lost 5 lbs since last Thursday!!!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I finally stepped on my scale today and it was 5 lbs lighter than last week.  I checked 3 times to be sure!!  I know that won't happen weekly and that most of it is water weight, but I'm still so happy.

Too bad it won't reflect at my WW meeting tomorrow since this just brings me right back to where I was when I started the first time.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 27, 2008)

congrats rbella!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

kick that DP to the curb, girl.

XO


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 27, 2008)

Congrats rbella - see giving up those DPs is paying off!!  It's always great to have that kind of loss to keep you motivated.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah!! I have lost 2.5 lbs since Sunday....
Doing the reverse diet....Not sure how long this will last though....


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 27, 2008)

Go Tish!!!!  That is fantastic.

XO


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 27, 2008)

congrats rbella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 5lbs is amazing!

i havent been snacking tonight, i've been on lots of websites like perezhilton etc. (you know, the usual celeb gossip crap) well looking at all those skinny celebs just makes me not wanna snack lol so im happy!
i did my workout and a lil bit of my weights earlier 

im starving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but its like 3am here so i might just have a big breakfast tomorrow


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 27, 2008)

You have been doing brilliantly glam8babe!! ;-)  Great going on the workouts.

I had a jelly pot last night and thought of you, LOL!

;-)


----------



## rbella (Aug 27, 2008)

^^^You worked out and that is awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chameleonmary (Aug 27, 2008)

I want to throw my elliptical machine in the garbage, the thought of a workout this afternoon is making me ill! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/me is lacking in motivation the last few days


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 28, 2008)

^^Don't get discouraged.  It happens to the best of us.  Sometimes you just need a day or two off.  Then you hop back on the horse and you're on your way to meeting your goal(s).


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chameleonmary* 

 
_I want to throw my elliptical machine in the garbage, the thought of a workout this afternoon is making me ill! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/me is lacking in motivation the last few days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Don't throw it out...You can do it! Just  Keep saying "The Elliptical Machine is my friend" 
Of course, I say this as I sit just typing and reading Specktra Posts...Not having done 1 oz of exercise today...Ok do an extra 15 mins for me too


----------



## rbella (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chameleonmary* 

 
_me is lacking in motivation the last few days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Please don't get down. I hate working out also. My elliptical currently serves as a coat rack. I'll make u a deal, we both HAVE to do 10 minutes on it tomorrow. Deal?


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 28, 2008)

Congrats Danelle! I'm very proud of you!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can someone help me? It's 12:17am and I'm about to start raiding the fridge for a midnight snack, DAMNIT.


----------



## rbella (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you!!! Don't do it! Have a glass of warm tea!  Eat some carrots!  You don't have to eat!  Are you really even hungry, or just bored? Think about it before you do it & regret it!


----------



## sitasati (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok I wanna post my stats! I'm almost 26, 5'4 and I weighed 235 last year now I'm down to 197. I've never posted my stats before. I guess this will help me continue to lose weight. I was working out like 4 to 5 times a week for about an hour each time. Last two weeks I havent worked out but I'm planning to soon.


----------



## rbella (Aug 28, 2008)

Glad to have you here!  Your weight loss is a motivation!  Thanks for posting! How do you motivate yourself to workout?


----------



## Willa (Aug 28, 2008)

Congrats rbella for the weight loss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today, for lunch, I'm having leftovers from last night
We had whole weat pastas with ricotta and old cheddar cheese, sun dried tomatoes, green onions, tuna... It was very good. My man dosed my plate so I didnt eat too much. 

We've been living together since june, but I'm telling you ladies, if he wasnt here I would have eaten double of what I had last night. I eat soo much when I'm bored 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, we took a walk to the park. So, I can add to my 30 min a day of walk, about 25 minutes for last night.

A tip I can share with you :
When I feel like I want to eat everything... during the day at work, I eat mints and I drink water. It's frustrating but it works.


----------



## florabundance (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_
Today, for lunch, I'm having leftovers from last night
We had whole weat pastas with ricotta and old cheddar cheese, sun dried tomatoes, green onions, tuna... It was very good._

 
that sounds delicious. can you explain how it was prepared??? i wanna try it


----------



## Growing Wings (Aug 28, 2008)

Congrats on the weight loss rbella and Tish! (Tish, what's the reverse diet?).

Sounds like your workouts are going well glam8babe.  I'm sure the pounds will be dropping off in no time!

A quick update from me.  Diet is still going well.  I did a 10min walk instead of my usual 4 yesterday.  Wasn't such a good idea as it made me really ill last night.  I'm feeling a little better today.  Luckily last night was one of the nights I was allowed a cookie, so that cheered me up a little!  I think for the time being I need to stick to 4mins instead of pushing myself (it can take weeks for me to recover if I overdo it too much).  I've started calorie counting too.  Seeing how many calories I'm consuming whilst on this diet has made me horrified at the amount I must have been having with what I ate before!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Aug 28, 2008)

I have been really bad in the last 2 days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on wednesday I went for a chinese with my bf and then today I scoffed on crisps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh well tommorow is another day.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 28, 2008)

Way to go growing wings!

DollyMix - don't feel badly.  And you are right - tomorrow is another day. *hugs*


----------



## Brittni (Aug 28, 2008)

WOOHOO RBELLA!!! YOU GO GIRLFRIEND!!!!!

AND TISH, KEEP IT UP!! Is the reverse diet the one where you eat dinner for breakfast, etc?? I've seen it on TV before. 

Just checking in. Not much to report here. Feeling fat today (I hate days where I just feel fat, even if my body hasn't gained/lost weight) Really contemplating having an off day from my strict diet, just because my mom's friend who is doing Atkins lost 18lbs first month (she has a lot more to lose than me) and was at a plateau for a few weeks. Then she accidently took a sip of coca cola that her husband poored in a glass which was her ice tea before, and now she's lost 4 more lbs. Wondering if going off the diet for a day would make my metabolism get a nice kick.

What do you girls think? Wait until Sept. 5th, or go off today or tommorow? I don't want to binge on sweets or anything, but some sugar and whatnot might be good. Nervous though as it takes a few days to get back into ketosis and I want to make sure I'm below my mark for Sept. 5th. (2.5 lbs to lose to get there! 9 days to go!)


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 28, 2008)

i've had quite a good day so far
crunchy nut cereal for breakfast with semi-skimmed milk

chicken soup for lunch (210 cals!)

and im gonna have another meal later obviously, and some jelly pots


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 28, 2008)

dollymix - dont worry! sometimes i have chinese's here and there  or pizzas! but it's ok to have a cheat day once in a while

and which crisps did you have? most of them don't have as many cals as you think


----------



## Willa (Aug 28, 2008)

@ florabundance : I don't know if it's ok to post the recipe here but here it goes :

You cook the pastas you like, we usually do it with stuffing pastas such as big shells or canellonis. But last night we had whole weat macaronis, unstuffed. Just all mixed together.

During that time, you mix the ingredients you like in a bowl.
(I follow recipes, but I usually eyeball my ingredients)

We had :
About 1 ½ cup of Ricotta
¼ cup of chopped green onions
A handfull of chopped fresh parsley
2 tbs of chives
¼ cup chopped sun dried tomatoes without the oil
A can of tuna, you could also do it with a can of salmon
1 cup of chopped green and yellow beans uncooked (it's crispyer (sp?). But you can also put in cooked brocoli in small pieces.
Salt, pepper, garlic powder
1 cup or old cheddar cheese to gratinate

Place it in a pyrex (covered), in the oven at 375 for about 25 minutes, and at the end remove the lid, and broil it until colored. 

I don't know what you think girls, but is it a good idea to create a thread with healthy recipes? With or without pictures, or links...


----------



## feenin4makeup (Aug 28, 2008)

@rbella- YAY!  Way to go!  5 lbs is fantastic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Keep it up girl!!!

@brittni- I know what you mean about that "feeling" fat even when you aren't or haven't gained any weight.  Maybe try to drink more water today cuz you might just be a little bloated.  I hate that... hang in there!

@dollymix- Chinese restaurants can be tricky.  Since I love Chinese food so much, I probably eat it about once a week.  When I go, I usually just get beef and broccoli, no egg roll or rice.  I know it's still not the greatest choice you can make but it lightens it up a little.... just wanted to share my little trick!

Today is weigh in day for me at WW, so I'm a little nervous.  I've done really well this week but since I haven't been keeping close track, it makes me nervous.  I will post tomorrow about how I did.


----------



## rbella (Aug 28, 2008)

^^^Please don't hate me feenin, but I can't go until next week b/c I punctured my friggin' ear drum and I have to take ear drops that make me dizzy.  I was excited to meet you.  I hope you will be there next week?


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 28, 2008)

i had a salad with jacket potatoes for my dinner
but that was about 2 hours ago and im still stuffed!

probably have a 10 cal jelly pot later and more water


----------



## feenin4makeup (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_^^^Please don't hate me feenin, but I can't go until next week b/c I punctured my friggin' ear drum and I have to take ear drops that make me dizzy.  I was excited to meet you.  I hope you will be there next week?_

 
Oh, darn!  I was really looking forward to meeting you too but after I read your eardrum post, I wondered if you'd be able to make it.  Yes, I will be there next week so we'll just meet then.  Take care of yourself and your poor ears!


----------



## Brittni (Aug 28, 2008)

Unthaw the brownies, I'm ready for a BINGE!!!!!!






 I'm kidding!! Just felt like saying that...


----------



## rbella (Aug 28, 2008)

^^^I kinda feel like I should pop some popcorn and read the flaming going on in the other thread.  Betta than a soap opera!!


----------



## feenin4makeup (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_^^^I kinda feel like I should pop some popcorn and read the flaming going on in the other thread.  Betta than a soap opera!!_

 
oooh, which one??  I love a good soap! lol


----------



## Brittni (Aug 28, 2008)

LOL, I tried to read it but got way too confused!!

Just make sure you are poppin' that 100-calorie pack popcorn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...Where's Skylar? Oh Skylarrr...come out come out wherever you are... put down the ice cream and get off the couch!! LOL kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think she's still at school or busy with the lil Mr. Kaden


----------



## rbella (Aug 28, 2008)

In Chatter:Are things really this horrible....Lots of drama for your mama!!


----------



## feenin4makeup (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_In Chatter:Are things really this horrible....Lots of drama for your mama!!_

 
Oh, yeah.  I've been all in that too.  I think I missed something but all in all, drama is fun if it's not mine! LOL  Keep up the funnies... you crack me up!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can't wait to meet you.  Are you really that funny in person?


----------



## rbella (Aug 28, 2008)

^^^Thanks, sweetcheeks.  I'm probably not funny in person.  Probably annoying!!!


----------



## feenin4makeup (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_^^^Thanks, sweetcheeks.  I'm probably not funny in person.  Probably annoying!!!_

 

I doubt you'll annoy me but we shall see!! 







  <----- Here's us reading that thread! *BTW, that's Smart Pop*


----------



## Willa (Aug 28, 2008)

You're funny to read girls
Right now I'm very stressed out
We're having a plumbing problem, water leaking in your ceiling
We've been waiting for the plumber since last saturday and now he's here. Did not find yet what is the problem but it's stressing me soooo much.

It's our first house...

Anyway, all this to tell that when I'm nervous, I tend to eat more. And you're funny to read, so it's helping a lot


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 28, 2008)

Hang in there Willa!

OK - I am now at the point in the afternoon where the siren call of the crap-tastic vending machine is haunting me.

So I am posting here instead of inhaling peanut m&ms or other such wickedness.

Food has been good so far today, but no exercise (yet). It's supposed to hit 100 today where I am, so there goes a walk while the sun is in the sky. May just wait until early tomorrow morning and do it then.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## LaPrincessa (Aug 28, 2008)

Done okaaay today but for some reason im really hungry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For breakfast had porridge and half a banana.. 
Lunch had veg soup and then an orange
Dinner had quorn southern style burger in a pitta bread and salad with 3 salad potatoes

and just had a philadelhia light snack pack..

need to get back to doing excercise not been doing that good this week getting bored of the gym feel like i need to vary it


----------



## rbella (Aug 28, 2008)

Willa-Is your water heater in the attic?  If so, go up there and see if it is overflowing the drain pan.  How long have you owned the home?  Do you have a warranty?  Did you get an inspection?  Let me know, I might be of help.

Ok my peeps, if I can still follow with a jacked up eardrum, so can you!!  Don't let midday cravings, stress or anything else get you down.  How you feel about yourself is more important!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_ 
Ok my peeps, if I can still follow with a jacked up eardrum, so can you!! Don't let midday cravings, stress or anything else get you down. How you feel about yourself is more important!!!_

 

WORD.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 28, 2008)

i just done my girls next door workout dvd, god that gets you super sweaty!


----------



## chameleonmary (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Please don't get down. I hate working out also. My elliptical currently serves as a coat rack. I'll make u a deal, we both HAVE to do 10 minutes on it tomorrow. Deal?_

 
You are fabulous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 DEAL!

I think I just need to mix up my routine... I have been doing the walk/elliptical training for the last 6 weeks and I am going crazy!

Looking to start a pilates class next week to give some variety to my schedule... does anyone here do exercise classes or have any recommendations?


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chameleonmary* 

 
_Looking to start a pilates class next week to give some variety to my schedule... does anyone here do exercise classes or have any recommendations?_

 
i once went to a step class with my boyfriends sister, i sweated buckets!!! and i mean ALOT
i couldn't feel my legs for the next 3-4 days

the instructor was incredibly fit with gorgeous legs,  just wish i had the willpower to put myself through that pain again lol


----------



## Willa (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Willa-Is your water heater in the attic?  If so, go up there and see if it is overflowing the drain pan.  How long have you owned the home?  Do you have a warranty?  Did you get an inspection?  Let me know, I might be of help.

Ok my peeps, if I can still follow with a jacked up eardrum, so can you!!  Don't let midday cravings, stress or anything else get you down.  How you feel about yourself is more important!!!_

 
I said house but in reality it's a condo, we're on the ground floor. It ended up that it's the girl on the second floor who's shower is making all this trouble. The plumber had to leave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because after 6 o clock it would become double charge and the condo manager said that he wasnt sure he wanted to pay double charge... SO all this to say that he's supposed to come back tomorrow or next tuesday... At least we know where it comes from. 

I didnt eat too much!
I had a shish taouk plate with rice, some seasonned potatoes, salad and a falafel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are you involved in house inspecting rbella?


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello (in my eyore voice)...

I've been a bad girl the past couple of days man...stress is a hater of all things skinny and smoke free.  School just started, the brat of all brats is acting like...well a brat, and I'm trying to lose weight over here.  Had whataburger last night and had a Taco Bell Fruitista with my healthy soft chicekn taco.  I know, not terrible, but still.  And my only exercise has been school shopping at the mall.  I'm trying not to do my "diet starts Monday" gig and pig out for now.  I need ot get movin...damn u PS2!!!  Congrats to everyone for their progress, hopefully Ill be joining you soon in that.  Ahh....I'm gonna go try to shake this depression off and have a good night.  Get some jumping jacks in or something.  Luv ya ladies!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 28, 2008)

That's the spirit pretebrowneyes - just move forward and you will be fine.  I honestly don't think you did too badly.  We are human, after all!  Keep on keeping on, babe.


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks....I really needed to hear....Or "read" that lol


----------



## rbella (Aug 28, 2008)

Willa-my husband is an inspector and I'm a Realtor.  I should think if anything, you would both need to share the expense of fixing the leak since it is a co-owned wall (ceiling/floor) and it is her plumbing that is leaking.  You might want to look into your condo association's guidelines.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Growing Wings* 

 
_Congrats on the weight loss rbella and Tish! (Tish, what's the reverse diet?).

Sounds like your workouts are going well glam8babe. I'm sure the pounds will be dropping off in no time!

A quick update from me. Diet is still going well. I did a 10min walk instead of my usual 4 yesterday. Wasn't such a good idea as it made me really ill last night. I'm feeling a little better today. Luckily last night was one of the nights I was allowed a cookie, so that cheered me up a little! I think for the time being I need to stick to 4mins instead of pushing myself (it can take weeks for me to recover if I overdo it too much). I've started calorie counting too. Seeing how many calories I'm consuming whilst on this diet has made me horrified at the amount I must have been having with what I ate before!_

 
Thanks!! The Reverse Diet by Tricia Cunningham is when you eat your meals in reverse...
Dinner for breakfast and Breakfast for dinner...One of my friends did it and lost over 60 lbs in about 6 months (Not that I will last that long
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
You eat your heaviest carb meals early so your body has time to burn off all the carbs during the day prior to 4pm...and your breakfast type low carb meal in the evening..Bacon, eggs, etc... I can't do the straight No Carbs Diet it messes with my system terribly.

Below is a lil info on it 

Want to diet? Eat breakfast for dinner - Family and health - MSNBC.com


----------



## Growing Wings (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Thanks!! The Reverse Diet by Tricia Cunningham is when you eat your meals in reverse...
Dinner for breakfast and Breakfast for dinner...One_

 
I'm not sure I could do that, as I usually have pasta or something for dinner.  I don't think I could stomach pasta first thing in the morning!  Good luck with it though.

I think today is going to be one of my hardest days.  Not only is my ME going crazy, but I think I'm going down with some sort of virus too.  Which means all I wanna do is curl up in bed and eat junk food.  But on the bright side, the more time I spend in bed sleeping, the less time I'm likely to spend eating!


----------



## feenin4makeup (Aug 29, 2008)

Well, I lost 1.4 lbs at the weigh-in last night.  Not too bad, but I'm such an impatient person and I want bigger numbers! lol  My moving fiasco is finally coming to an end this coming up week so then I'll be able to focus more on the exercise part of my weight loss journey which I'm sure will speed up the process a bit.  At least, that's what I hope. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My eating has been pretty decent, staying in my WW points but I do need to focus more on eating more fruits and veggies.  I know when I did that before, my weight loss progressed too.  Can't wait to get my life back in order!  This moving is killing me!!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 29, 2008)

Feenin - that is awesome!  Glad the moving stuff is settling down for you soon.

I think you are doing really well.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 29, 2008)

congrats feenin


----------



## Willa (Aug 29, 2008)

Congrats feenin!
I'm an impatient person too for the weight loss and what I can tell you about it is that it's better to lose 1lb than gaining 2

When I moved in, I lost about 10 pounds just because I was stressed out, but gained it all back as soon as we were installed... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I prefer to laugh about it


----------



## Brittni (Aug 29, 2008)

^ ITA! I agree that I am sooo impatient about weight loss, but I just keep trying to tell myself if I do it slowly it's for surely going to come off and maybe one day I'll just wake up and be like hey im skinny again. haha. Also I try to keep that same positive attitude of "At least I didn't gain"

So today's going to be a BAD day. Nothing packed for lunch. Only grabbed two string cheeses... eeek. :X 

I *NEED* to get my fat ass to the gym tonight. There just has been SO much going on that I haven't gotten home until late, and then tonight I thought I'd finally get back to the gym but we had errands to run. Tonight though... I just have to...for my sanity. lol. 8 days until my friend visits so I need to stay strong for a week -- I can do it!


----------



## rbella (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Brit,
I just have to give you props for continuing to be so determined and structured while your going through all this crap with your roommate.  You've been motivation for me, definitely.

Feenin-That is awesome!!

Checking in-Hubby bought a Mr. Pibb and brought it home yesterday (almost the same as DP) and some Jack in the Box b/c he was so exhausted from work.  I did not flinch nor did I have a single sip/bite!   Yay for me!!

Instead, I made some fat free chocolate pudding and ate some of that to satisfy my sugar craving while he was eating.

Still within my points, daily.  I've increased my fiber intake and my fruit and veggie intake.  Today my goal is to drink a bit more water.  I think I've been a little dehydrated.

Can't exercise b/c I'm really dizzy b/c of my ear.  But, I'll still eat well.

Good luck everyone!  You are all doing awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_ 
Checking in-Hubby bought a Mr. Pibb and brought it home yesterday (almost the same as DP) and some Jack in the Box b/c he was so exhausted from work. I did not flinch nor did I have a single sip/bite! Yay for me!!

Instead, I made some fat free chocolate pudding and ate some of that to satisfy my sugar craving while he was eating._


----------



## Brittni (Aug 29, 2008)

Aw, thanks Rbella! It's such a nice support system having this thread and it keeps me being consistent. 

Great job on the pudding choice, puddin LOL! It's all about finding and making healthy alternatives... and there are SOOO many out there. Have you checked out that Hungry Girl website? There's a really yummy WW strawberry pie (or any flavored of the jello since you dont actually make it, just use the powder for flavoring I think) with fat-free whip cream and stuff that my mom used to make... I'll ask her for the recipe. It was like 1pt per slice and they were gooood servings.


----------



## Willa (Aug 29, 2008)

I didnt have a lunch either, so I had to go to the cafeteria.
Not too bad! 
I had spaghetti with meat and veggies tomato sauce
Green salad with thai vinaigrette
And a small bread

Right now, I would eat SOOOOOOO BAD a chocolate bar
It seems I havent ate chocolate for weeks
But instead, I'm having mints, water and I think about the fact that I ate LOADS or chocolate and candies before. So it can wait for the moment...









 (I love this icon soo much hahaha)


----------



## Growing Wings (Aug 29, 2008)

My diet has gone to pot today.  I tried to do the healthy thing this morning, but by lunch time I just needed comfort food. Gonna get an early night tonight so I'll feel better tomorrow and get back on track.


----------



## Brittni (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I didnt have a lunch either, so I had to go to the cafeteria.
Not too bad! 
I had spaghetti with meat and veggies tomato sauce
Green salad with thai vinaigrette
And a small bread

Right now, I would eat SOOOOOOO BAD a chocolate bar
It seems I havent ate chocolate for weeks
But instead, I'm having mints, water and I think about the fact that I ate LOADS or chocolate and candies before. So it can wait for the moment...










 (I love this icon soo much hahaha)_

 
I get sweet tooths a lot. Especially since I can't have anything with sugar on Atkins. We make induction-friendly doughnuts though with a chocolate glaze (using SF vanilla DaVinci syrup, cocoa, butter, splenda) and they are so yum. But not so calorie friendy for maybe your type of diet. Back to the point... what I try to tell myself and think you should do the same...

Everything you are craving (chocolate bars) you've had before. So even though it might taste good, is it really worth it? It's nothing THAT new and exciting, and you can have your chocolate in small doses. Maybe 3 or 4 kisses a day or something if you're a big chocoaholic.

As for me, I just got back from my lunch hour. Went to the post office to mail off some packages and then stopped by Big Lots. I love Big Lots LOL. Wish we had CostCo's in Wisconsin since they are starting to get MAC...ugh! NO fair! They already have Halloween (my FAVE!!!!!!!!) items out! But yeah, I saw Atkins bars when I was looking around. They didn't have the shakes though...bummer... and I can't have the bars yet and wouldn't anyways. So here I sit eating my 1 string cheese to tide me over for the rest of the day. Shame on me, I know. LOL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





....AND FOR A LIL BIT OF MOTIVATION FOR HEALTHY SNACKING FOR YOU ALL...




Staring at that image somehow makes me visualize a work out class dressed in banana suits LOL I should go into marketing ahah


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *feenin4makeup* 

 
_Well, I lost 1.4 lbs at the weigh-in last night. Not too bad, but I'm such an impatient person and I want bigger numbers! lol My moving fiasco is finally coming to an end this coming up week so then I'll be able to focus more on the exercise part of my weight loss journey which I'm sure will speed up the process a bit. At least, that's what I hope. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My eating has been pretty decent, staying in my WW points but I do need to focus more on eating more fruits and veggies. I know when I did that before, my weight loss progressed too. Can't wait to get my life back in order! This moving is killing me!!_

 

That is so great!!
I have always been told by my dietician that loosing the consistent smaller numbers is better because you are actually loosing fat versus just water weight. Which comes right back after you drink a few glasses! Not sure how true it is but I know when I loose a lot at once I have always gained it back..My mom was doing WW and lost about 2 lbs a week and has kept it off for over 3 years and she is really not that strict since she lost the 50 lbs she wanted to several years ago.
I think you are doing well!!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_dollymix - dont worry! sometimes i have chinese's here and there  or pizzas! but it's ok to have a cheat day once in a while

and which crisps did you have? most of them don't have as many cals as you think_

 
Thanks x I had 3 packets of walkers which are around 3-4 points I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today has been okay, for breakfast my bf made me a bacon sandwich my downfall lol. 

I love hearing how everyone is getting on !! Keep up the good work everyone x


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Growing Wings* 

 
_My diet has gone to pot today. I tried to do the healthy thing this morning, but by lunch time I just needed comfort food. Gonna get an early night tonight so I'll feel better tomorrow and get back on track._

 
My diet has Sucked too!! I didn't eat breakfast or lunch but I had cheez-its and a coke just because it was at my desk...I am so mad at myself that I haven't eaten anything since...Starvation won't work but I am so mad I have no appetite!


----------



## Willa (Aug 29, 2008)

MAC at Costco???
Wow... since when? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There's a lot of these stores here, I guess I should go back to check out, I just ended my stock of energy drinks (0 cal). 

Do they sell cheaper (MAC)?

Thanks for the tip Brittni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As I am not on any diet, and because I want to eat better, a donut would not be a good idea, but I get your point. Mints are really my best friend right now. If I REALLY wanted to eat something sweet, I'd eat a bowl of coconut and banana yogourt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tomorrow will be a difficult day for me, we're going for a little trip to my uncle's cabin. My mother, her sisters, are big eaters... So you can all guess that Miss Willa will be tempted to try stuff here and there... So tonight it's going to be ''Find good stuff'' planning. 

(I think I talk too much... o_0 )


----------



## Brittni (Aug 29, 2008)

MAC at Cost Co since recently, I guess! About 30% off of retail? Or 20%... There is a thread around here somewhere, LOL. But yeah, def. check it out if you get a chance! 

Hahaha my "doughnuts" aren't doughnuts at all, just called that... all mind tricks I suppose. I HATE real doughnuts, they are SOOO overly sweet, ew.

Mmm... my favorite sweet treat used to be Honey Bunches of Oats cereal with COLD (i love putting 'em in the fridge) banana slices on Silk Vanilla Soy Milk!!!


----------



## rbella (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_My diet has Sucked too!! I didn't eat breakfast or lunch but *I had cheez-its and a coke* just because it was at my desk...I am so mad at myself that I haven't eaten anything since...Starvation won't work but I am so mad I have no appetite! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Seriously, you just named Mr. Rbella's dream meal.  He loves Cheeze-its with Coke.  He likes to call them "Tidbits" b/c he always forgets their name.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 29, 2008)

How's everyone doing?


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 29, 2008)

Good job, Feenin!  A loss is a loss.  Me, I'm not doing so well.  I fell off the horse.  I was doing so well, and then everything just fell apart.  It just seems that if it's not one thing, it's another.  I cannot get my appetite under control.  I want to eat everything in sight - not good at all.  I won't be able to work out tomorrow because I'm getting my hairs did, and I hate getting all sweaty but not washing the grime out.  Grrr...I feel like a big, fat slob.


----------



## Willa (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_How's everyone doing?_

 
Not so good
We went to the restaurant, I had some pastas and I think my body didnt want it. It was homemade tortellinis with fresh carbonara sauce, bacon in it, cream and other greasy stuf.

I feel like I want to p*ke (sorry) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I'm going to take some Perrier water to help my digestion.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 29, 2008)

i;ve done just ok today
didnt workout (i feel really bloated!)
drank tonnes of water thougg
but i had pasta for dinner and it was too filling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think i over ate it
and i had 3 crumpet type things for breakfast with butter all over them
and for lunch i cant even remember lol


----------



## rbella (Aug 29, 2008)

It is the weekend ladies!!  This doesn't mean that it is an excuse to eat!!!!  Remember how you feel when you try on an outfit that doesn't fit?  How bout when you get winded going up a flight of stairs?  How about when you are standing next to a size 0 beyotch who proclaims "I'm so faaaatttt!!" while you are standing there wishing your arm was as small as her thigh?

It is not worth it!!  Don't do it!!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 29, 2008)

oh i hate it wen really skinny girls complain they are 'fat'
my old best friend was like a size 0 - she ate like a fat man!
and one time she complained her 'toes were fat' and her legs... her legs are the size of my arms!


----------



## Willa (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_  Remember how you feel when you try on an outfit that doesn't fit?_

 
Ho yeah tell me about that...
I HATE trying on clothes 
It seems anyway that my body isnt made to be fat because I don't even fit well in plus size clothes. My size is usually 18, it depends on the where it comes from.

Jeans are the worst.
But anyway, thanks for reminding that rbella


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_It is the weekend ladies!! This doesn't mean that it is an excuse to eat!!!! Remember how you feel when you try on an outfit that doesn't fit? How bout when you get winded going up a flight of stairs? How about when you are standing next to a size 0 beyotch who proclaims "I'm so faaaatttt!!" while you are standing there wishing your arm was as small as her thigh?

It is not worth it!! Don't do it!!_

 
This is so what I needed to hear right now.

XOXOXO


----------



## rbella (Aug 30, 2008)

You are all welcome.  I am just so sick and tired of how I feel physically, how I feel about myself when I go shopping, worrying about what I "think" others are "thinking" about me when they are around me, not feeling like part of the "cool" chicks b/c I can't dress the way I want.  Not to mention the fact that I have a closet full of beautiful clothes that I couldn't get my ankle into if I tried.  

I WILL NOT FAIL AT THIS AND NEITHER WILL YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 30, 2008)

I had bad food last night... I didn't feel like cooking so we walked to the restaurant to pick it up ...=) .... I made myself eat breakfast this morning , did well at lunch and treated myself with iced coffee . we baked fish and shrimp for dinner .... Pretty good day =) 10 mins of exercise =) Is everyone doing well with exercise ?


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 30, 2008)

NEW TIRCK - When you get out of the shower in the morning... Stand in front of the mirror so you see your body.... WOW that was some motivation this morning ...=/


----------



## rbella (Aug 30, 2008)

^^^No, I can't exercise b/c I can barely stand up straight.  I'm really dizzy.  When my eardrum heals I will try to start.


----------



## darkwater_soul (Aug 30, 2008)

I know you guys have already gotten started and such... can I still join in?


----------



## melliquor (Aug 30, 2008)

Sorry to have disappeared for the last few days... I went to Alton towers one day and then have been sick for the last few days.  I think I have a virus or something.

Damn... 7 pages in the last few days.  You girls have been busy.  Will read them in a few minutes.  

I have actually been doing alright.  I have been so sick... that I haven't been eating much.  Everything is making me nauseous and i feel like i am going to be sick.  

Today so far... I have had a bagel w/ cream cheese and a few bottles of water.

I only ate dinner yesterday... rigatoni w/ sausages and salad.  Only ate half of my pasta but finished the salad.  I had a few bites of my husband's pudding.

Thursday... big breakfast and then for dinner... a few bites of chicken.  

Wednesday... was at Alton Towers so had a bit of junk food... I had strawberries and grapes for brekkie... chips for lunch... and pizza for dinner.


----------



## Willa (Aug 30, 2008)

darkwater_soul you can always join us!
I think the more we are, the best it is.
We can then motivate ourself all together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Today we're going for our trip 
I can't wait 
It is so refreshing to be in the woods


----------



## melliquor (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_omg i LOVE the Toby Carvery, i wish i went there more often lol_

 
I went there last week... they have so much food!  Didn't do too bad... had ham and loads of veggies and one potato. 

I will def be going there again.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sloan* 

 
_ 
Do any of you struggle with getting back ON your eating plan once you cheat? I mean, instead of thinking, "Wow...I just ate something bad. I'm gonna get right back to eating healthy," my brain goes, "Wow...I just ate something bad. Guess the diet's off for today! What else can I eat??" LOL. And then that one bad day turns into two, etc. and before I know it, I'm not eating healthy at ALL anymore. Grrrrrr..._

 
I am the same way... if I cheat during the day, I tell myself that I should just be bad the rest of the day... i end up pigging out all day.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VeXedPiNk* 

 
_Wow, this is a really inspirational thread! I know that a lot of us struggle with our body images and weight, but to have a bunch of us in one thread sharing their goals, struggles, accomplishments and failures is really helpful.

I'd like to join in too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Welcome!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I've lost 5 lbs since last Thursday!!!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Congrats... you must be sooo happy!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sitasati* 

 
_Ok I wanna post my stats! I'm almost 26, 5'4 and I weighed 235 last year now I'm down to 197. I've never posted my stats before. I guess this will help me continue to lose weight. I was working out like 4 to 5 times a week for about an hour each time. Last two weeks I havent worked out but I'm planning to soon._

 
Welcome!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I don't know what you think girls, but is it a good idea to create a thread with healthy recipes? With or without pictures, or links..._

 
That sounds like a brilliant idea... i am always looking for new recipes.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_You are all welcome.  I am just so sick and tired of how I feel physically, how I feel about myself when I go shopping, worrying about what I "think" others are "thinking" about me when they are around me, not feeling like part of the "cool" chicks b/c I can't dress the way I want.  Not to mention the fact that I have a closet full of beautiful clothes that I couldn't get my ankle into if I tried.  

I WILL NOT FAIL AT THIS AND NEITHER WILL YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!!_

 
Thanks for the words... i need to keep that in mind when I think about eating something unhealthy.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkwater_soul* 

 
_I know you guys have already gotten started and such... can I still join in?_

 
Welcome!


You are all doing so well... congratulations on making it this far.

Rbella... is it getting easier now w/out the DPs???


----------



## abrody (Aug 30, 2008)

hi everybody! i've been lurking for a while but now i would like to join!

my stats are: 5'3 and 128 lb 
i've been going to the gym for 2 years now but this past month i have been flooded with uni work and this has made me become a tiny bit 'soft'

i do a lot of weights so i have quite a bit of muscle but i tend to lose shape easily around my waist so i am aiming to lose that extra 3 kilos. 

i do around 2 hours of exercise a day (80 minutes weights, 40 minutes cardio) 4 times a week but i would like to increase this back to 6 days as i have done so previously.

my main gripe is with my diet. i eat very healthily but during stress times i can eat a block of chocolate in one sitting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope to update everyday and good luck to everyone else!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abrody* 

 
_hi everybody! i've been lurking for a while but now i would like to join!

my stats are: 5'3 and 128 lb 
i've been going to the gym for 2 years now but this past month i have been flooded with uni work and this has made me become a tiny bit 'soft'

i do a lot of weights so i have quite a bit of muscle but i tend to lose shape easily around my waist so i am aiming to lose that extra 3 kilos. 

i do around 2 hours of exercise a day (80 minutes weights, 40 minutes cardio) 4 times a week but i would like to increase this back to 6 days as i have done so previously.

my main gripe is with my diet. i eat very healthily but during stress times i can eat a block of chocolate in one sitting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope to update everyday and good luck to everyone else! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Welcome!  Glad to have you here.

OMG 2 hours of exercise a day? That is amazing, you are an inspiration.


----------



## abrody (Aug 30, 2008)

^ thanks *mzzrach*!

i know it is hard to get into the routine at the start but the results you yield are truly worth it. sometimes i have trouble getting myself to the gym but once i'm there and knowing i'm working my way to a better and healthier body: nothing can stop me!


----------



## rbella (Aug 30, 2008)

Welcom Abrody and darkwater!!  Great to have new peeps here.

Mel-it seems a bit easier, but whenever I get stressed out it is still the first thing I want.  Also, sometimes I get so sick and tired of water I just want to say F*ck it and buy a DP.  But, I've got a big thing of sugar free Kool-Aid for those days.

Thanks for asking.  I hope you feel better.  I don't like you being sick.


----------



## melliquor (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Welcom Abrody and darkwater!!  Great to have new peeps here.

Mel-it seems a bit easier, but whenever I get stressed out it is still the first thing I want.  Also, sometimes I get so sick and tired of water I just want to say F*ck it and buy a DP.  But, I've got a big thing of sugar free Kool-Aid for those days.

Thanks for asking.  I hope you feel better.  I don't like you being sick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks... just had my dinner... steak and salad and already feel sick.  I can't keep anything down.  I should be seeing a result in the scales on Monday.

If I didn't know that I can't get pregnant... I would think i was pregnant.  

How are you feeling with your ear infection?  I got one once and it lasted forever... i felt off balance all the time.


----------



## melliquor (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abrody* 

 
_hi everybody! i've been lurking for a while but now i would like to join!

my stats are: 5'3 and 128 lb 
i've been going to the gym for 2 years now but this past month i have been flooded with uni work and this has made me become a tiny bit 'soft'

i do a lot of weights so i have quite a bit of muscle but i tend to lose shape easily around my waist so i am aiming to lose that extra 3 kilos. 

i do around 2 hours of exercise a day (80 minutes weights, 40 minutes cardio) 4 times a week but i would like to increase this back to 6 days as i have done so previously.

my main gripe is with my diet. i eat very healthily but during stress times i can eat a block of chocolate in one sitting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope to update everyday and good luck to everyone else! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Welcome.


----------



## rbella (Aug 31, 2008)

Checking in...Mel-my ear is still hurting like a bitch.  They said it could take up to 2 months for the eardrum to heal.  I hope to God I'm not in pain like this for that long...It sucks.  Thanks for asking.

Did good today.  Stayed within points, No DP's and no bad snacking.  That is about it.  Started my period and I am incredibly bloated.  Yuck!!!


----------



## shootout (Aug 31, 2008)

Can I join in too?
I'm really needing a group like this.
I just started college, and all the girls here are SKINNY!
Not to mention the fact that the food here sucks and I'm so tempted to sit around and eat junk all day!
And my roommate is a size 4, so there's not much support there!


----------



## rbella (Aug 31, 2008)

yes! Everyone is welcome!


----------



## LaPrincessa (Aug 31, 2008)

ohh nooo i had a really bad day yday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




had tomatoes and scrambled egg on weight watchers wholemeal bread for breakfast and then cos i knew i was goin to frankie & bennys (italian restaurant) with my friends for dinner i only had tomatoe soup for dinner but didnt eat it all ..bad idea cos then i was starving when i went 4 dinner n ate loads got mushroom lasagne which isnt to bad bt then i asked 4 garlic bread 4 sides but they r huuugee portions n i did no excercise cos i was workin n went str8 out after work..so annoyed at myself


and im meetin a friend i havent seen 4 about a year 4 sunday lunch today too... gonna have 2 do a huge gym workout


----------



## Growing Wings (Aug 31, 2008)

to those of you who have recently joined us, and congratulations to those of you who are doing so well.

LaPrincessa, going out to eat is always so hard when you're on a diet so don't beat yourself up about it too much.  I'm sure you'll get back on track soon.

My diet is pretty much back on track.  My brother is having a bbq later, and there's going to be so much food around that I just can't eat.  But I'm going to be strong and not have any.  Although I did have a couple of pieces of dark chocolate whilst making him a chocolate cake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But it's still no wheat or dairy which is good!


----------



## Willa (Aug 31, 2008)

Back from the cabin
Felt good to breath good air
I had trouble sleeping because last night we had a big diner, I hate good stuff but I think the souvlakis were probably uncooked or something.

I did good though.


----------



## chameleonmary (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Checking in...Mel-my ear is still hurting like a bitch. They said it could take up to 2 months for the eardrum to heal. I hope to God I'm not in pain like this for that long...It sucks. Thanks for asking.

Did good today. Stayed within points, No DP's and no bad snacking. That is about it. Started my period and I am incredibly bloated. Yuck!!!_

 
Is there anything you can take for the pain? Or is it something that just needs time?

Congrats on your 5 pounds weightloss though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can gain 2 or 3kg during my period so afterwards you will feel even better! I find a nice long walk as opposed to strenuous cardio helps me feel better when I have my period.

My newest addition to my diet has been green tea (but I hate it so much!) to speed up the metabolism, but does anyone know how effective it is and when I should be drinking it, like after meals etc?


----------



## Brittni (Sep 1, 2008)

STILL NO DP'S?!?1 I AM SO PROUD OF YOU RBELLA!!!!!!

I haven't worked out STILL. I feel like every day I don't work out I'm ballooning bigger...even if not the case. LOL. Tommorow it *will* happen even with the gym closed. I'll suck it up, move the furniture, and whip out Denise Austin! ehehe


----------



## rbella (Sep 1, 2008)

I've been taking advil and they gave me some prescription ear drops, but, unfortunately it just needs to heal over time.  

I like green tea, but I don't know how it affects weight loss?  Let me know if you find anything out!!

I hope all is going well for you!!  Good to see you!

I did good today, but once again I will make this short b/c I feel like shit... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit-just posted at the same time as you, brittni!  No Dp's!! Yay!!!  I'm proud of you too, it has to be rough to still be doing so good with all that you are going through.  {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Brittni (Sep 1, 2008)

Green tea supposedly helps the metabolism so therefore burning more calories and losing more weight kind of thing I believe...


----------



## Growing Wings (Sep 1, 2008)

So after a week of being on this diet, I've lost 2lbs.  I know it's good that I'm losing weight and not putting it on, but I can't help thinking about how much I could have lost if I was able to exercise.  I think this is gonna be a very long journey for me...


----------



## melliquor (Sep 1, 2008)

Did really good yesterday... had fries and steak wrap for lunch... didn't finish the steak wrap.  Dinner... small piece of steak from day before and salad for dinner.  

I am still feeling a bit sick but so much better than other days... today is my weigh in day... will let you know how i get on later when i come back.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 1, 2008)

I've been doing really sh*tty - no other way to put it.  I don't know what is wrong with me, I've just been really, really low.

Went for a 3 mile walk this morning and feel much better.  I have to hold on to that feeling and remember if I do that everyday, everything else tends to fall into place.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Growing Wings* 

 
_So after a week of being on this diet, I've lost 2lbs.  I know it's good that I'm losing weight and not putting it on, but I can't help thinking about how much I could have lost if I was able to exercise.  I think this is gonna be a very long journey for me..._

 
1-2 pounds a week is considered to be a healthy, lasting way to take weight off.  I think you should be really proud of yourself.  I think it's brilliant.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 1, 2008)

I have lost 2lbs this week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








... that is a total of 7 in the last 3 weeks.  I am so thrilled.  I am on my way to losing 15 lbs by the end of Nov.  I only need 12 more lbs, I am not counting the 3 from before last week.  

I really want to start exercising tomorrow... i am going to walk part way to work for 20 min 3x a week and then doing an exercise video 2 times a week.  I would also like to go swimming once a week for an hour but I am not sure because of female problems if I can swim.

What is everybody else doing for their exercise and how much?  I never know how much to do.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Growing Wings* 

 
_So after a week of being on this diet, I've lost 2lbs.  I know it's good that I'm losing weight and not putting it on, but I can't help thinking about how much I could have lost if I was able to exercise.  I think this is gonna be a very long journey for me..._

 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!  You should think that at least you didn't put anything on.  2lbs is normal for the week.


----------



## LaPrincessa (Sep 1, 2008)

well done melliquor thats fab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! 



Im back on track today!! Had a banana for breakfast i didnt have time to make anything.. Tomato soup 4 lunch only had afew mouthfuls tho cos i was goin 2 b late for work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and then for dinner i had sweet potato with beans and a small sprinkling of cheese on top 

Went to the gym and did 15 mins on bike 10 mins on arm cycler 10 mins on stepper and 10 mins on cross trainer.. did a little bit of resistance training too

xxx


----------



## Brittni (Sep 1, 2008)

CONGRATS GROWING!!! So proud of you!!

I know how it sucks to only lose 2lbs, but it's very realistic. It might be a long journey but it's not like the weight got their overnight eithr you know. Be patient and steady. It's already lookin' good for you. Just keep telling yourself "that's 2 more lbs I'll never weigh again"...etc
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am equally as frustrated as you because I don't have as much to lose (about 30lbs) and so it's coming off really slow...


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 1, 2008)

well the past few days have been pretty f*cked up for me
im sure some of you have read my post about the boyfriend drama etc. so it hasnt even been on my mind to eat, ive ate a meal here and there, and snacks but today i just had a pastie (i started a new job and ive just got home) ive tried to eat some shortbread biscuits and i feel stuffed

i'll have to have a big breakfast in the morning

i havent even done my workout for like 2 days


----------



## missy29 (Sep 2, 2008)

I'd like to join this.. 
I have been on a "diet" for 6 weeks and I started off ok.. I lost 2kg, but now I have nearly put it all back on even though I havent been eating badly. I'm at my wits end! 

Last week I was sooo good and I put on 400g. Not happy. I wanted to lose 10kg by end of September but its not going to happen. 

So Im hoping for a bit of support here so I can at least motivate myself to try to lose a bit more. only issue is my medication makes it very difficult for me to lose weight. Grrrrr.


----------



## rbella (Sep 2, 2008)

Yay Mel and Growing!!!!!!!!!!!  That is so awesome!!  That is such a great, healthy rate to lose weight at.  In no time, you'll be right where you want to be!!!

I forgot to check in yesterday.  I'm still on plan, still no DP's, still in my points, but I still can't workout b/c of my ear.  I think I will still use weight this week, if not, at least I've changed some habits!!

Take care and I hope you are all doing well!!!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 2, 2008)

Becky - Don't worry about doing rubbish for a few days... i had that last week and still lost.  Just try to make up for it in the next few days.

Rbella - Congrats on another day of no DPs...that is brilliant.

Missy29 - Welcome to the group.

I have done really good today and i feel good.  I am not eating lots of crap like I have been.  I had a bacon butty for brekkie but had one that was low in points, 4 pts... and lunch... had leftover pizza, 1 slice, and a salad... and for a snack quavers and ww yogurt.  I have only had 11 pts today and still have alot left for dinner.

I hope everybody is doing well.


----------



## Willa (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm doing good
But yesterday it wasnt that good.
We're having troubles at home with the water pipe leak
So it's still very stressfull and I wanted to eat the whole planet last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm having a pasta salad for lunch, with Melba crackers, and some carrots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a nice day everyone


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 2, 2008)

I am trying to get back on track today...I'm having my monthly visit from Horrible Aunt Flow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it makes me want to eat everything that doesn't eat me first!!! UGGGHHH I am bloated and miserable....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great Job for all you ladies that have been doing so well!! Hopefully I will be back in the swing of things by today or tomorrow at least!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 2, 2008)

Did anybody ever do a list of the members that wanted to join and keep track of the losses.  I think Skylar was going to do it but it was never mentioned.  I don't mind keeping track. 

Rbella - did you want to keep track of everybody?  

Did my exercise today... 30 min video and 15 min of walking... so bloody tired now.  Will be having for dinner... pasta w/ broccoli and chicken.


----------



## rbella (Sep 2, 2008)

Mel-If you can, that would be great.  I haven't done it yet, either and honestly, I feel too crappy to do it right now.  I know that is a shitty excuse, but I can only come on here for little bits of time.  If you can't, don't worry about it and I'll try to do so when my ear gets better.

You're so sweet.  Sounds like a lot of us are letting stress get the better of us.  Please remember that stress does not = needing to eat.  It is just a kneejerk reaction we have that we think will make us feel better, but does it really?  Or, does it just add more stress to you because now you feel worse about yourself?  Let's all try to think about whether or not we are really hungry before we eat and focus on what our body is telling us, not our minds.

We can do this!!  Good luck ladies!!


----------



## Willa (Sep 2, 2008)

rbella, just like you said, stress can be a pain in the *** 
For me, it is.
Last night I really wanted to eat everything we have back home, but my man helped me, and also I had a though (sp?) for this group, and it helped too. 

Stress is not a reason to eat, but is a big trigger to me


----------



## rbella (Sep 2, 2008)

Me, too.  Sometimes I'll want to eat and I'll think, "Oh, crap.  I don't want to admit it in the thread".  Isn't that funny.  At least it helps!


----------



## Willa (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I don't want to admit it in the thread"._

 
Hahaha
I do that too!
Last time I was like : Am I the biggest geek in the history to think that my friends online will not be happy to know that I wanna eat the whole sugar pie?

The good thing is : I didnt eat it, and I don't care if people think I'm a geek


----------



## rbella (Sep 2, 2008)

Me, too!  My husband always says "If you eat that you'll have to report it to your friends on Specktra and if you don't I'll log in for you and write it myself!!"  That is his way of keeping me on track.  I asked for his support and BOY did I get it!!!

I don't care if people think I'm a geek, either.  If it works, it works.  PM me if you need to talk about the plumbing issues.  I'm so sorry that is still happening to you. {{{Hugs}}}


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Me, too! My husband always says "If you eat that you'll have to report it to your friends on Specktra and if you don't I'll log in for you and write it myself!!" That is his way of keeping me on track. I asked for his support and BOY did I get it!!!

I don't care if people think I'm a geek, either. If it works, it works. PM me if you need to talk about the plumbing issues. I'm so sorry that is still happening to you. {{{Hugs}}}_

 

Can you send your hubby to my house so I can get some help!! Tell him I have Cheez-Its and Coke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My husband just gives me whatever I ask for...He always says start again tomorrow...Okay it has been two years of start again tomorrows, DAMNIT!!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Okay it has been two years of start again tomorrows, DAMNIT!!!!_

 
Lol, ain't that the truth.

I've been doing OK.  Not tons of exercise, but I spent all weekend being outside doing activities with friends, so that must count for something, right?  Today was takeout lunch at work.  I had lasagne, which isn't very good for me (it was very yummy, btw), but my office bought me lunch because I found out I passed the Bar Exam, so I figured I'm allowed to celebrate a little.


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 2, 2008)

I've been cutting back on the soda lately, but my friend came to visit this past weekend and it seemed like all we did was drink Diet Wild Cherry Pepsi and Bacardi.  
...which, I guess isn't too bad in itself, but after swimming we walked to the store and got a bunch of chips and stuff [in swimming gear and towels, apparently.  I'm surprised they didn't kick us out lol].


----------



## SkylarV217 (Sep 2, 2008)

I've done wonderfully with no sodas if you don't count last night .... I've been MIA b/c the first week of school has been MURDER .... I'm hoping i get settled and then things will get better =) 

Everyone exercising some ? Thats key  in loosing weight !


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Lol, ain't that the truth.

I've been doing OK. Not tons of exercise, but I spent all weekend being outside doing activities with friends, so that must count for something, right? Today was takeout lunch at work. I had lasagne, which isn't very good for me (it was very yummy, btw), but my office bought me lunch because I found out I passed the Bar Exam, so I figured I'm allowed to celebrate a little._

 






 Congrats!!! You deserved Lasagna and anything else you desired for passing the Bar Exam!! That is so great!!!! What an accomplishment within itself!! Great JOB!!!!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 3, 2008)

Purrtykitty - Congrats on passing the bar exam... you deserve a treat.  

Lizzie - At least you were drinking diet... it could have been much worse.

Skylar - Was wondering where you have been.

My husband is sooo bad... he always encourages me to eat whatever i want... i never says stuff about that i shouldn't be eating this or that... rbella... i need your husband to kick me in the ass.  LOL.

This group has really been helping me... i don't want to come online and tell you that i had a bad day or ate this or that.  If i can eat healthy and change my eating habits... anybody can.

I am finally exercising... thanks Skylar for pushing me.

I am going to make a list of all the members and how much they want to lose... can everybody either pm me with details or put it in the thread.  You don't have to give your weight if you don't want to... just LMK how much you want to lose and how much you have lost so far... and your weigh in day.  Also... if you want to take part in the Nov challenge of losing 15lbs by the end of Nov or the 10 min exercise a day.

I hope everybody has a good day... stay motivated and don't forget about doing a bit of exercise.


----------



## abrody (Sep 3, 2008)

hi everyone! 

spring has finally arrived down here in australia so the warm weather makes me want to exercise yay! this week i have increased my resistance training so because of the increased weights, i am now doing a harder workout in a shorter time.

have cut down to 1.5 hours a day and feeling great. i won't be weighing myself though as i will be gaining muscle and it won't be an accurate record of my progress. plus, the weight could be water weight etc. instead, i'll probably be tracking any improvements through body measurements.

good luck to everyone else! you guys are doing so well!


----------



## feenin4makeup (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok, sorry I haven't posted in awhile but I've been super busy!  This weekend I finally got all my furniture moved into my new apartment but now I have all this unpacking and cleaning to do.  I swear it is never ending!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My eating has been sucking since Saturday.  I don't know what is wrong with me but for some reason I've been in that "I don't care" mood.  I'm trying to snap out of it.  Yesterday I finally went to the grocery store to get healthy stuff I can eat here at work so I'm back on track today.  I've also been reading articles (baby steps people!) about starting a running program as a beginner.  I'm really interested in doing that but I don't want to injure myself when I start.  Now I just need to put my reading/planning into action!

Congrats to everyone that has been staying on track!  Reading this got me a little more inspired and I'm really going to try harder to stay in my WW points and to get some exercise in.  This thread is a great motivational tool.  Thanks girls!


----------



## Willa (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't know if it works for you, but it does for me
When I browse on internet, I collect inspirational pictures that helps me staying motivated. 

Cameron Diaz pictures helps a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



She is so pretty, but I have to admit that I really love her style, and look up to it as a goal to reach. Being able to wear what she wears... would feel like heaven!

Ok, I doubt I'd be 105-115 pounds one day... but being thinner give you so much choice in clothing. Right now I feel like I'm being robbed everything I have to buy clothes, because plus size stores aren't very usual here in Montreal, so when I want to buy a shirt, I often have to pay more than 45$ for a simple one! And it can be around 80$ for a pair of jeans...


----------



## melliquor (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I don't know if it works for you, but it does for me
When I browse on internet, I collect inspirational pictures that helps me staying motivated. 

Cameron Diaz pictures helps a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



She is so pretty, but I have to admit that I really love her style, and look up to it as a goal to reach. Being able to wear what she wears... would feel like heaven!

Ok, I doubt I'd be 105-115 pounds one day... but being thinner give you so much choice in clothing. Right now I feel like I'm being robbed everything I have to buy clothes, because plus size stores aren't very usual here in Montreal, so when I want to buy a shirt, I often have to pay more than 45$ for a simple one! And it can be around 80$ for a pair of jeans... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I always looking at clothes and different styles that i like... i always think... when i can get into that... i am going to wear it.  Sometimes it depresses me but other times... it keeps me motivated.

I hate the price of plus size clothes... they really try to rob you.  The jeans here are £40 and you can usually buy them for around £25 and the shirts are £20 and you can buy them normally from £5.  I doubt i will ever get really thin but i would like to be in a size 12 or US 8... i can fit into most clothes then... i think i would want to dress in vintage clothes... i am always looking in vintage stores and love everything.  

I really hope i stick to it this time... with the help of you ladies... hopefully i can.


----------



## rbella (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww, Mel-I think you can!  I totally have faith in you.  You've been doing so awesome!!  

Willa-I always look at pics in US magazine.  They make me wish and long for the days when I was in shape.  Of course, comparatively speaking, I would still be a fatass in Hollywood, but it still helps!!

Feenin-do you think that maybe your success in WW has caused a small bit of sabotage?  Sometimes when I do really good I start thinking "oh I can eat this and I can eat that because I've already lost ___ lbs".  Just a thought?  You're back on track and that is all that matters!

Yesterday was my first real flub up.  I was babysitting my nephew and forgot to pack a lunch.  I ended up eating whatever he had left and nibbling here and there, so I have no clue what my points were.  I don't think I went over, I just have no clue how I did. 

Still no DP's!!!!!!!


----------



## Brittni (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey ladies! Just checkin' in...

This week has been hectic. I haven't worked out since last Tuesday and I am feenin' for it! LOL! But it's just been too much. I might try to go tonight if we don't have errands to run. My friend comes down Friday so I'm already planning my weekend binge...how pathetic? But it's not much of a binge... just like eating fruit salad and sandwiches which I can't have now on Atkins! LOL! Well... going to have a cappucino and choc. chip muffin for breakfast Friday and not feel guilty about it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And hoping it'll reboot the metabolism when I jump right back on the Atkins on Monday.

Anyways...saw this on Yahoo! and thought it was really interesting. Also explains green tea a bit more for whoever had asked.

*9 Fat-Burning Eating Tips*

Posted Tue, Aug 26, 2008, 7:51 pm PDT 
Now don't get all excited. We don't have any magic wand solutions that will take the place of exercise and eating right. But we do have a few foods that could help you on your journey to rid yourself of excess flab. Hungry Girl's here with the scoop...

*LEAN PROTEIN*
To put it simply, protein takes a lot of effort for the body to break down and digest. A lot more than, say, fat. So while your body is working hard to process that protein, you're burning calories. HG tip -- eat fish! Chances are you're not getting enough of it. Not only is fish a fabulous source of lean protein, BUT many types are full of those Omega-3 fatty acids you're always hearing about. Beans are also a wonderful source of protein. And it's no secret how we feel about our friend the soybean. (Let's have a cheer for veggie patties and soy-meats!) 

*WHOLE GRAINS*
Belly fat is not particularly cute on anyone (except maybe babies), so it's exciting news that whole grains can do a number on that stubborn flab around your midsection. One of the easiest ways to get whole grains into your diet? Oatmeal in the morning. Quaker's Simple Harvest Multigrain Hot Cereal is really good and just full of grains. Also, Kashi GoLean's Hot Cereal packs in 7 whole grains and a big 5 - 7g fiber! Mmmmm...
[URL="http://f3.yahoofs.com/ymg/hungrygirl__2/hungrygirl-392501640-1219707736_thumb.jpg?ymZdN6_C_p6255ok"]http://f3.yahoofs.com/ymg/hungrygirl...ZdN6_C_p6255ok[/URL]
*GRAPEFRUIT*
Ever since you were a kid popping Flintstones Chewables, you've known that Vitamin C is good for you -- and that certainly hasn't changed. Vitamin C is a powerful antioxidant AND has been shown in studies to help burn fat. So, if you're looking for a snack, how's about a nice, juicy grapefruit? The theory is that grapefruit helps to lower insulin levels, which keeps you from being hungry all the time! We know it smacks of classic diet food, but those Ruby Reds are MIGHTY delicious! If it's too sour for you straight, sprinkle it with some no-calorie sweetener like Splenda or stevia.

*GREEN TEA*
Green tea is EVERYWHERE. It's been classified as a "superfood" as it's been linked to reduced rates of heart disease and cancer. And now it helps us lose weight too? Green tea has been shown to raise our metabolism, which is key in our battle with the bad stuff. Researchers also suspect that substances called polyphenols combined with caffeine are responsible for its fat-burning properties. If the hot murky stuff doesn't do it for you, try HG's Green Tea Crème Swappuccino! Only 75 calories and SO GOOD!
[URL="http://f3.yahoofs.com/ymg/hungrygirl__2/hungrygirl-850421685-1219707812_thumb.jpg?ymleN6_CROQSOyEM"]http://f3.yahoofs.com/ymg/hungrygirl...leN6_CROQSOyEM[/URL]

*SPICY FOODS*
You know how when you eat spicy foods, you sometimes start to sweat a little (ew)? That's because it's given a little kick to your heart rate. These little kicks will result in a temporary increase in your metabolism, which will help you burn fat a little easier for a bit. A quick hit with cayenne, red pepper flakes, or whatever hot sauce you fancy should do the trick and get your blood pumping. And these spices are practically calorie-free. Yes!

*LIGHT DAIRY*
Hey, dairy queens! Good news! It turns out that people who eat low-fat or fat-free dairy lose MORE weight than people who don't. Sure we mentioned protein before, but it bears bringing up again since the magical combo of calcium and protein seems to work wonders. We're WAY into yogurt, so we suggest picking up some Fage Total 0% Greek Yogurt and mixing in your favorite fruits, sugar-free preserves... or whatever! Also, light string cheese is a GREAT little snack, with only around 50-60 calories and 2.5g fat a pop. Not bad for hard cheese, people.
[URL="http://f3.yahoofs.com/ymg/hungrygirl__2/hungrygirl-266837068-1219707860_thumb.jpg?ymVfN6_CFV7wxI86"]http://f3.yahoofs.com/ymg/hungrygirl...VfN6_CFV7wxI86[/URL]
*WATER*
Experts say it's important to drink lots of water if you're trying to burn fat Your body can't work effectively if it's dehydrated -- not only will you FEEL like you don't have any energy, but also your body really won't have what it needs to function and burn off fat. Keep that machine humming -- drink around 8 glasses of water a day!

*CINNAMON*
Sure this stuff tastes good -- that's why it's found in SO many things. But those chefs might not know that their sprinkling of cinnamon is helping the body process sugar more effectively and lower blood sugar levels. High blood sugar can lead to the body storing more fat, so maybe put together a little shaker of cinnamon and Splenda to sprinkle on your favorite foods! Then whip up some fat-burning cinnamon toast by using your new concoction on whole-wheat bread!
[URL="http://f3.yahoofs.com/ymg/hungrygirl__2/hungrygirl-861838305-1219707912_thumb.jpg?ymJgN6_CA661_CZY"]http://f3.yahoofs.com/ymg/hungrygirl...JgN6_CA661_CZY[/URL]
*APPLES*
An apple a day isn't going to keep the gym away, but it'll probably make your diet plan more effective. Word on the street is that the pectin contained in apples limits how much fat your cells can absorb. (SWEET!) Plus it's a naturally soluble fiber, which is always good. So next time you feel all snacky, grab whichever apple looks best to you (we love Fujis!).

Ironically enough, Hungry-Girl is the one who writes the column! Ha! And I already told you all to go to her site for recipes.


----------



## Growing Wings (Sep 3, 2008)

Just a quick update from me.  The diet has not gone well today.  In between the house work, looking after my brother, and looking after the cats (one of whom is mega ill), I've used up more energy than I should.  Which means my ME is going crazy at me (you have no idea how long it's taken me to type this!).  I haven't had enough energy to walk to the shops (that's usually my 4mins exercise too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), so I've been eating food left over from my brother's party.  There's not a lot I can do, other than wait until I'm better.  I'm gonna try and bribe my brother into going to the shop for me tomorrow so that I can at least snack on healthy food.


----------



## Brittni (Sep 3, 2008)

I hope the kitty -- and you -- are okay and feel better.


----------



## rbella (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Lol, ain't that the truth.

I've been doing OK.  Not tons of exercise, but I spent all weekend being outside doing activities with friends, so that must count for something, right?  Today was takeout lunch at work.  I had lasagne, which isn't very good for me (it was very yummy, btw), but my office bought me lunch because I found out I passed the Bar Exam, so I figured I'm allowed to celebrate a little._

 
I can't believe I missed this!  Congratulations!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so happy for you.  That is one hard test to take.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 3, 2008)

Wish I had a better update.  But what's the point of not being truthful?  To be frank, I am not doing very well.

Eating is better - but still not consistent with the exercise.  It's almost like I am sleeping TOO MUCH lately - there's a new one for me.  I am very stressed out at work and have a maniacal workload.  I am trying to plow through everything but it's just the way it is.

So I'm depressed and totally stressed out.  Hope everyone else is doing better.....


----------



## rbella (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry you are depressed.  Keep in mind that exercise will make you feel better.  But, who the hell am I to talk?  I haven't exercised!! 

Just try to keep up with eating well until you can get back on the exercise bandwagon.  We are here if you need us!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Wish I had a better update. But what's the point of not being truthful? To be frank, I am not doing very well.

Eating is better - but still not consistent with the exercise. It's almost like I am sleeping TOO MUCH lately - there's a new one for me. I am very stressed out at work and have a maniacal workload. I am trying to plow through everything but it's just the way it is.

So I'm depressed and totally stressed out. Hope everyone else is doing better....._

 

I hope you feel better soon...I have been horrible on my exercising as well..I have walked only one day this week and the rest I have been in bed shortly after getting home from work...
Just hang in there...Take one day at a time...One issue at a time and top it all off with lots of prayer...It will all work out in the end!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 3, 2008)

*hugs rbella & Tish*

Thanks ladies.


----------



## missy29 (Sep 3, 2008)

I had a bad day yesterday... I had KFC for tea - Hot & Spicy fillets x 2, chips, coleslaw, potato and gravy and mountain dew to drink. Oops. I had a crappy day and I needed comfort food. I really wish I could overcome my emotional eating. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Off to a good start today though.. protein shake for brekky, and about to tuck into an orange.


----------



## bellaconnie80 (Sep 4, 2008)

Ladies... so far I'm losing the big fight
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ugh, I gave in to Jack Daniels and ice cream!!! plus I've been in self pity so I had pizza tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not to be crude but... maybe I should get really shit faced and let my man have his way with me for an hour or too.. that should burn off cals lol... ok ok ok back to PG.. I'll have to be perfect tomorrow and work out twice, in the morning and at night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyways ladies I hope your all doing much better than me.. good luck


----------



## melliquor (Sep 4, 2008)

Good Morning everyone... i hope everybody is doing good today and sticking to their healthy eating.  I won't call it a diet because it isn't... to lose weight you need to make lifestyle changes.

Did really good yesterday... i did 40 min of walking and ate within my points... even resisted some cake from my husband.

I had a bacon butty for breakfast but was within my points... also had a diet coke.  I know i need to give them up but it is so hard... i have limited myself to one every other day... and don't drink nothing else except for water.  I am having about 4 litres of water a day.

MzzRach - don't worry about the exercise... that will come.  At least you are eating healthy.

Rbella - Congrats on no dps.

Missy & Bella - Don't get discouraged... just think tomorrow is another day and you can do good then.  Good luck.


----------



## Willa (Sep 4, 2008)

Don't get discouraged girls!
It's ok to treat ourself a little, because only privating ourself leads to cheating, and cheating... and letting go on the ''diet''.

Yesterday I was bored at my job, as usual... lol, but anyway, I wanted sooooo bad to eat a chocolate bar, but I didnt go to the machine, even if it was calling my name so bad! hahaha

For diner I had a good sandwich, with a salad and some veggie chips. Today, since I had to leave quickly from home this morning, I don't have a lunch but I'll go to the cafeteria and get something good, like an egg sandwich with a salad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm excited because I think I lost some weight again, but I don't have a scale. Maybe 1 or 2 pounds. Tonight I'm goint to the hairdresser, I desperatly need it, I haven't been there in a year! (had a bad situation, they burned my skin with some perm stuff, they used it to remove the stains...) I'll probably post a picture after that

Have a good day girls!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 4, 2008)

Today is a much better day for me!!! I weighed this morning and I have lost 6 lbs...despite my lack of consistent exercising  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... I know I really need to so I can tone up as I loose the flab...

Let's do this ladies!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A moment on the lips a lifetime on the hips...Lord knows my hips can vouch for that!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




14 lbs to gooooo


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaconnie80* 

 
_Ladies... maybe I should get really shit faced and let my man have his way with me for an hour or too.. that should burn off cals lol... ok ok ok back to PG.._

 

LOL loved that...Thought of it too...but after careful consideration...I would rather run on the treadmill...Hummm what's wrong with this picture


----------



## Brittni (Sep 4, 2008)

OMG, TISH. That's AMAZING! Congrats girl!!! *big pat on the back....send ya flyin cuz you're so light now LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*

Mell - 40 minutes and resisting temptation. I promise it will get easier! Fabulous job darling!

As for me. I'm calling into work today and hittin' the gym up!!! IIt will feel SOOOOOO good!!... cuz I had a rough afternoon at work and feel like this 18 y/o white trash reception is out to get me. She TRIED coaxing me into giving out my pay, but I didn't, and she still ran and told HR so I got yelled at. Bullshit. I want a new job.


----------



## chameleonmary (Sep 4, 2008)

Yuck, today was one of the worst I have had in a long time - not diet wise, but emotionally.

Got back an assignment and was very disappointed with my mark. As I drove home I had this immense fear I would devour everything in sight when I got into the kitchen but I was so repulsed with myself and couldn't eat. I have too much stomach acid when I am under a lot of stress so I was in too much pain to want to eat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I guess I sorta understand when some people are 'too stressed to eat'... its weird because I have always been a stressful/emotional 'eater'. 

I need a few good drinks on the weekend (calorie free vodka and soda water of course)...


... ladies what do you think of 'thinspiration'? Good idea or can it be dangerous?


----------



## chameleonmary (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_OMG, TISH. That's AMAZING! Congrats girl!!! *big pat on the back....send ya flyin cuz you're so light now LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*

Mell - 40 minutes and resisting temptation. I promise it will get easier! Fabulous job darling!

As for me. I'm calling into work today and hittin' the gym up!!! IIt will feel SOOOOOO good!!... cuz I had a rough afternoon at work and feel like this 18 y/o white trash reception is out to get me. She TRIED coaxing me into giving out my pay, but I didn't, and she still ran and told HR so I got yelled at. Bullshit. I want a new job._

 
Working out after a day like that sounds good, its great to get the frustration out. Cheer up darling hopefully the little shit walks into a door or something


----------



## Willa (Sep 4, 2008)

chameleonmary : I'm going to tell how I see it.
I prefer to get inspiration from ideas, things, pictures, that are real. I mean by it that thin models aren't very healthy, they struggle too with food, but the opposite from us. 

I look up to stuff I could achieve, buy, jobs I could get and such... when I'll have enough self confidence, all related to my weight loss. 

I guess everybody can get inspiration from what they want, but thinspiration, for me, is a big NO NO!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 4, 2008)

hello ladies, havent posted on here in a few days
but i've alredy had a pasta/tuna bake today and later on im going for a meal (i'll try and be healthy!)


----------



## melliquor (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Today is a much better day for me!!! I weighed this morning and I have lost 6 lbs...despite my lack of consistent exercising_

 
Congrats.  Losing weight is always the best incentive to stick to eating healthy.


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 4, 2008)

Ok, it's been a few days since I last checked in with everyone! I've been lazy, I KNOW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well the last few days of eating have been normal. Unfortunately, I can't cut out my Cokes quite yet. I'm still feenin' for them. Good news is, I've been drinking a lot of juices & water on the side. I'm drinking water now! I had some pumpernickel pretzels for lunch (OMG they are SOOOO GOOD!) and almost done with my 500ml bottle of water.

The bad news is...tonight is the season opener of NFL. My wonderful NY Giants are going up against the Washington Redskins and we are having a party. I'm in charge of cooking and I want to pig out. Hambugers, hot dogs, chips, dip, wings, etc. I know, BAD BRITTNEY! But honestly, I can't help it! I think I'll limit myself to one hamburger or hot dog and skip the wings. I must have chip & dip though, I love me some chips & french onion dip!

Try and motivate me you guys!! The game starts at 7pm and I'll be cooking between 4-6pm.


----------



## Willa (Sep 4, 2008)

NicksWifey : You could use no fat yogurt in your dip


----------



## rbella (Sep 4, 2008)

Wow, Mel and Tish!! That is awesome!!!

Brit-I'm so sorry that is happening.  Things are crazy for you, huh?  I hope it gets better. {{{hugs}}}

I have my weigh in today, but I think I gained a pound b/c I've been drinking a lot of sugar free Kool-Aid.  In my mind it was cool b/c, hey it's sugar free right? Yea, no.  

Otherwise, all has been well.  Eating is on plan, no dp's, but can't exercise until I'm no longer dizzy.

Good luck ladies!!  You can do it!!!!!!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Sep 4, 2008)

Congrads to the lady's that are losing weight and that are doing well. I'm not doing as well .... hoping i can get into the swing of things soon ! But thought I'd check in ... lol


----------



## Brittni (Sep 4, 2008)

Here I sit. Hair wet and down to dry. Cooled off, feeling the breeze behind my couch as it gently touches my refreshed and smooth skin. I sit with taste buds tingling in my mouth for water. I feel relaxed, refreshed, revived. I sit here happy. I worked out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yaaaahhh boy! 8 minute abs, 8 minute buns, and 1/2 a denise austin video as I was interrupted.

So, I can hug you Danelle! {{hugs}} ehe. Cuz I'm so fresh N so clean, clean.


----------



## rbella (Sep 4, 2008)

You can hug me even when you are dirty!! 

I'm so impressed with you.  You are an inspiration to me.  I need to get off my fat, dizzy ass and do something.  I just wish my ear didn't hurt so damned bad.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Sep 4, 2008)

^^^^^ have you been to the doctor about your ear ?


----------



## Brittni (Sep 4, 2008)

^ is SOOO last year

LOL J/K


----------



## melliquor (Sep 4, 2008)

Girlies... i need help.  I have a girlie night out tomorrow and plan on drinking.  What do you suggest?  We will be having cocktails... jug of cocktails for £9... i am trying to figure out the calories or points per glass of cocktail. 

I have been so good this week and really don't want to go over tomorrow.  I have been looking at my books and trying to plan my dinner but hopefully... i will get so drunk and not eat anything.  

What do you suggest?  Any ideas on the points or calories or what i should have for dinner?


----------



## melliquor (Sep 4, 2008)

Britt... sorry you are having a hard time... it sucks when shit goes wrong at work... we spend way too much time there to be stressed.  I know what you mean about working out... i have been feeling great since i have started my walking again... i feel like i have so much more energy... and just feel happier to be doing something other than sitting on my ass.

Nickswifey... back away from the chips... LOL.  Try to limit yourself with the chips... have a few but don't go nuts.  If you feel deprived... you will more than likely cheat.  Good luck for tonite.


----------



## Brittni (Sep 4, 2008)

TISH - YOUR SON IS SOOOOOOOOOO FRIGGIN CUTE!! OH MY!!! LOL!

Mell - what kind of liqour are they using in the cocktails or it's just those jug things? If you know the name brand/flavor, you can easily google it as there are tons of sites w/the calorie intake. It's amazing how many calories are in some alcohol. Realistically, two probably won't hurt.

Just know this: Alcohol is the FIRST thing your body burns. Our body has a system of burning off alcohol, then carbs, then fat (I think) etc... So it will have to work to burn off the alcohol before it can burn off anything else. Therefore it doesn't necessarily make you gain weight (unless you drink that much every day) but it will temporarily hault your weight loss because it's working to burn off that alcohol. Once it's gone you'll be back to burning normal though. Interesting, hey.

 Quote:

  There are seven calories per gram of alcohol. A single glass of white wine or an ounce and half of hard liquor provides about 90 calories; a regular beer gives you 150 (a light beer provides about 110). You can almost double the calories in hard liquor if you add a mixer such as fruit juice or tonic water. A typical martini contains 210 calories and a Pina Colada in excess of 300. When you're trying to lose weight, alcohol also works against you because the calories it supplies are "empty" - they provide you with no beneficial nutrients.

The alcohol calories you consume aren't stored. Instead, they're converted to acetate, a type of fuel that the body burns quickly. As a result, you burn off your alcohol calories before you burn the fat you are trying to eliminate by increasing your exercise and cutting back on your food intake.


Also, alcohol can actually stimulate your appetite, loosen your inhibitions and undermine your willpower, causing you to eat more than you planned.  
 
I'll also be drinking this weekend and I'm sticking with either Mikes Light or Smirnoff with 0 calories or Bacardi with 0 carbs. lol


----------



## melliquor (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Mell - what kind of liqour are they using in the cocktails or it's just those jug things? If you know the name brand/flavor, you can easily google it as there are tons of sites w/the calorie intake. It's amazing how many calories are in some alcohol. I'll also be drinking this weekend and I'm sticking with either Mikes Light or Smirnoff with 0 calories or Bacardi with 0 carbs. lol_

 
Thanks for that... i wish i had your self control when going out.  

They are ones like... Sex on the Beach, Cosmopolitan, Lynchberg Lemonade, Sea Breeze... i think they are mostly made of vodka, rum, cranberry juice, orange juice... don't know the rest of it.


----------



## Brittni (Sep 4, 2008)

OMG Sex on the beach................. *licking lips*

That was my first ever tube shot in New Orleans when I was 16. LOL

But honestly, if you are that worried about it, how about offering to bring some of your own mixed drinks? Surely it'll cost more (being healthy/skinny does... fruit more expensive than a .99 big mac, etc. lol) but then you can know exactly what's going into it and the calories/points~!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 4, 2008)

^^^ i love SONB... my favourite cocktail... LOL.

Fuzzy navel was my first... my sex has always been my fav... yummy.  I can usually drink a whole jub myself.


----------



## rbella (Sep 4, 2008)

Ummmm. Yes I have been to the doctor!!  I have a punctured eardrum.  It can take awhile to heal.  I just basically have to deal with it.  

Sorry, I thought ya'll knew that, I wrote about it a few pages back.  Anyway, I have to deal with the dizziness and pain until it heals, which can take up to two effin' months.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 4, 2008)

Rbella... i love your new avatar.


----------



## rbella (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank you.  It is a true reflection of my ass.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 4, 2008)

RB... i doubt your ass is as big as mine... LOL.  Mine has to be twice the size of your ave.


----------



## rbella (Sep 4, 2008)

Ok, seriously.  That isn't my ass.  You know that right?  I would DIE if someone actually thought that was me!!

And, my ass is actually bigger than hers as well.  Pity.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 4, 2008)

LOL... i don't think anybody could mistake you for her.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Thank you. It is a true reflection of my ass._

 












Girl!! You made me laugh completely out loud in the office!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_ 
And, my ass is actually bigger than hers as well. Pity._

 

Ok...They have now asked me to leave the building!!


----------



## feenin4makeup (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Ok...They have now asked me to leave the building!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm right there with you!!!


----------



## joygasm (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm 4'11 3/4
I'm at 114.
Maybe a little more now.
I was 128.
Obviously that didnt look very great.
I hate being short.
Even if you aren't that heavy, you look it.

I'm trying to lose 10 pounds. D':


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joygasm* 

 
_I'm 4'11 3/4
I'm at 114.
Maybe a little more now.
I was 128.
Obviously that didnt look very great.
I hate being short.
Even if you aren't that heavy, you look it.

I'm trying to lose 10 pounds. D':_

 

Welcome aboard...I am right there with you...Short that is (5'3)....Even though I wear an 8 I look like I wear a 12 or larger because of my height! Darn lil short Mommy of mine!!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm a member of the short club too! Woo hoo!!

Anyways, I haven't updated because I have been TERRIBLE! The only good thing is that I've been going for power walks almost every day after work.

BUT!! I sat down and decided to change my goals. I want to lose 25lbs by New Years... reasonable, right? I've also been collecting recipes and am in the process of planning out my meals and creating a shopping list that only includes the things in my meal plan. I'm implementing it this Sunday. Wish me luck!!!!

Congrats to everyone who is doing well... wish I was one of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



To the slackers like me.... c'mon we can do this!!!!!!!! Let's get motivated!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VeXedPiNk* 

 
_Congrats to everyone who is doing well... wish I was one of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



To the slackers like me.... c'mon we can do this!!!!!!!! Let's get motivated!!!_

 

Good Luck!!!! It sounds like you have a great plan!! And I think 25lbs by New Years is completely reasonable....Although I would like 10 by Saturday!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Why does it take a minute to gain but a lifetime it seems to loose!! So frustrating...


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 4, 2008)

Ooh, ooh, fitness, my other obsession!
I want to join you guys.  I'm 5'8" and was down to 150 the last time I checked. I'm not sure what my goal weight is, I was thinking 135? But I'm not sure if that's too low?
Well, I'd like to be a hell of a lot healthier by the time of my graduation which is May 16th.

And I thought some of you might be interested in this video, it's supposed to be the world's fastest workout - YouTube - The World's Fastest Workout Video!!!


----------



## missy29 (Sep 5, 2008)

Congrats to everyone losing weight. Well done! 

I'm not doing too well. Not eating too badly, just eating way too much. I'm still bloated from tea last night. 

MUST EXERCISE!


----------



## rbella (Sep 5, 2008)

Tish-I'm so sorry I got you evacuated!!!

Feenin-I went today!!  Where were you?????????????

I did good, weighed in.  My friggin' mom lost 6 lbs since we last went.  I am so lucky that I only gained back to my original start weight (actually more if you include the 5lbs I lost last week).  Anyway, I had pizza today b/c I was starving and pissed.  But, no dp's!!

I'm still within my points.  Going to the store tomorrow so that I have some healthy food in the house.  We've been low for awhile....

Good luck ladies!!  You are all kicking butt!!!!!!!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Ummmm. Yes I have been to the doctor!!  I have a punctured eardrum.  It can take awhile to heal.  I just basically have to deal with it.  

Sorry, I thought ya'll knew that, I wrote about it a few pages back.  Anyway, I have to deal with the dizziness and pain until it heals, which can take up to two effin' months._

 
did they not give you pain meds or pheagrin ( SP) ... when I busted my ear drum they gave me drops that helped it heal faster.... IF they didn't i would seek a second opinion


----------



## rbella (Sep 5, 2008)

They gave me drops and meclyizine (sp?).  It's just that it is slow to heal.  I also had a bad case of an inner ear infection so it was pretty crappy.


----------



## darkwater_soul (Sep 5, 2008)

I said my hellos a few days ago... here I am again! Ya'll can call me Shelly, lol!

My stats - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





5'5, and 181 lbs. I'm the heaviest I have ever been. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know though that a lot of it is muscle, I'm actually a size 10-12. It's very wierd seeing that number on the scale. 

What I have been doing is limiting the soda I drink, I take organic supplements, and little by little I am changing my diet to include more organic fruits and veggies. I have bgun to walk to work and I walk/run 4 days a week at night, about 15-30 minutes, depending on if I walked to work that day. Any suggestions? I also have been reading up on some of the texts by Dr. Andrew Weil (as I work for Origins) and so many of his thoughts have given me the push I need to change my lifestyle. Thanks for welcoming me in!


----------



## babiid0llox (Sep 5, 2008)

Ooh my midsection is strating to look and feel more toned! I'm starting to actually get ma curves back haha instead of having one blob shaped thing for a tummy lol.

Well this week I have certainly upped my fruit intake. I've lessened my portion sizes for dinner (as apparently it's supposed to be the smallest meal of the day. Hence that old phrase eat like a king at breakfast, a queen at lunch and a pauper at dinner, I think the wordings a little wrong though..but wth is a pauper).

I also started eating lunch...at lunch time
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also upped my physical activity/exerciseyness which previously was pretty much non-existent. I walked at a relatively fast pace for a total of 1hr and 20 mins across the whole week, actually did an entire Pump class
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and participated in PE.

It may not be a drastic improvement but I can feel and see the differences from doing just those simple things! I can't wait to see future results.


----------



## rbella (Sep 5, 2008)

^^^Wow!  That is awesome!! Great job!!!!!!!!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Sep 5, 2008)

Good Job ladies =) It really does help to have people to report to .... ;-)


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babiid0llox* 

 
_Ooh my midsection is strating to look and feel more toned! I'm starting to actually get ma curves back haha instead of having one blob shaped thing for a tummy lol._

 

This is so great!! Doesn't it feel wonderful to actually see results for all your hard work!! Good Job!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkwater_soul* 

 
_I said my hellos a few days ago... here I am again! Ya'll can call me Shelly, lol!

My stats - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5'5, and 181 lbs. I'm the heaviest I have ever been. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know though that a lot of it is muscle, I'm actually a size 10-12. It's very wierd seeing that number on the scale. 

What I have been doing is limiting the soda I drink, I take organic supplements, and little by little I am changing my diet to include more organic fruits and veggies. I have bgun to walk to work and I walk/run 4 days a week at night, about 15-30 minutes, depending on if I walked to work that day. Any suggestions? I also have been reading up on some of the texts by Dr. Andrew Weil (as I work for Origins) and so many of his thoughts have given me the push I need to change my lifestyle. Thanks for welcoming me in!_

 
Sounds like you are on the right track and doing everything right...Unfortunately it just takes time...and since you are mostly muscle you are going to weigh more because muscle is heavier than fat.  Good Luck..we are all right there with you..except..I am more fat than muscle


----------



## Willa (Sep 5, 2008)

Did not have a good day, on the healthy side...
I ate at too much for lunch and had fried stuff for supper.
It's ok, it could have been worst, like I did before.


----------



## rbella (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok ladies.  Here we go again....It is Friday and I can see that we are all starting to lose steam.  A weekend is not a good enough excuse to give up.  If anything, it should make us try harder to break some old habits.  What are some changes we can all try to make this weekend that might result in the breaking of an unhealthy habit?

Mine is going to be staying on plan and not going out for Mexican Food.  My hubby and I always go out for Mexican Food on weekends.  This weekend, I REFUSE!!!  And, no dp's of course!

What can you guys do?????????


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 6, 2008)

I went to the gym today (even though it was sooooo not appealing). The plan is gym Monday, Wednesday, Friday (after library). Going home from classes we don't get off at the nearest bus stop to the apartment.  We also park in the back of parking lots when we drive somewhere and always take the stairs.  I guess those little things add up, but I still need to watch my portions!

Good luck ladies


----------



## darkwater_soul (Sep 6, 2008)

Today felt pretty good, after I posted last night I put on my shoes and grabbed the BF and made him walk with me... Haha, he got winded after a mile and I wanted to keep going...lol. I feel so good now walking and running, and that's giving me the energy to push forward! Today, I brought my lunch to work... it sucked not going into the mall and getting food, but I just put on my Ipod and listened to some Coltrane, and suddenly my apple, cheese and crackers tasted like a meal at the Rotz in the 40's. It was bliss. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How was everyone's day today?


----------



## Willa (Sep 6, 2008)

Tonight, my bf's father has invited us for diner
He's planning on making a couscous, I guess it'll be served with some meat because he ALWAYS cook meat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Couscous is very good, I make it often, with dried fruits in it, cucumber, cashews... 

Anyway, the fact is that he always serves loads of alcohol, so I'll be watching myself on it. French cuisine kills me sometimes hahaha (my bf's family is from France).

For lunch I guess I'll be having leftovers because we haven't been to the grocery store yet. 

That's it for me! 
Have a nice day girls!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 6, 2008)

Welcome to the new members.

Yesterday... didn't do as bad as i thought.  Went out drinking but came home early... so didn't have as much as i thought i did.  I saved alot of points during the day and didn't have any dinner.  We only had a few nibbles.  I am going to try and make up for over the weekend.  

I thought i would feel really guilty but i am proud that i didn't do really horrible.  I probably didn't calculate my points correctly but i am going to try and live on the basic points today and tomorrow to make up for Friday.

This morning... i so wanted some junk food.  I was thinking of going to mcdonalds for brekkie but resisted.  I think i am getting better with controlling what i eat.  Lunch... i had Minestrone soup and ham & rocket sandwich.  I will be having spaghetti and meatballs for dinner.  

Exercising is going good... i have been walking everyday since Tuesday... and feel great.  I walked abit today but will be doing my exercise video tonite.  I might go swimming tomorrow... depends on how i feel.

Yesterday... i went shopping for the first time at a different store besides the plus size store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I have dropped a whole size in my clothes.  I have never been able to buy my clothes except for at one store... i am so happy and proud of myself.  It has really given me a boast to keep up with my eating healthy and doing exercise.

I hope everybody does well today.


----------



## rbella (Sep 6, 2008)

Mel-I am so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!  That is so great and you have inspired me to stick to this!  Great job!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Willa (Sep 6, 2008)

Congrats melliquor!!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 6, 2008)

I know Brittni checks this thread regularly! I hope she sees this cause her PM box is full and I want to know about the homemade honey mustard dressing recipe she had mentioned earlier on in the thread


----------



## SkylarV217 (Sep 6, 2008)

Brits pretty busy this weekend, she has a friend in from out of town =) .... That recipe sounds good though....

Today was um terrible lol we went to a kid fest in the middle of town and we walked a huge amount and pushing 35 pounds of my baby love helped out .... but then the DH bought Pizza and deep fried oreo's b/c ( he knew I would love them) ... I only ate 1 though so that was pretty good.... We'll be better at dinner time


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 6, 2008)

OMG, deep fried Oreos?! Those sound awesome!!


----------



## darkwater_soul (Sep 6, 2008)

Yeah Mel! Good for you, it's easier when you can see improvement, I think...

Today was ok. I had a small bowl of organic fiber cereal and honey, and a cup of matcha tea. At lunch, though, my boss got us pizza (and some salad for me) but I still had a slice. It was small, but dadgummit! I have had lots of H20 today though. And I am going running again tonight. Funny thing... last night when I went to walk, the DH and I saw a cucumber in the middle of the sidewalk... and a bit farther up was a leash. I think we were stumbling on a party of some sort... lol!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Why does it take a minute to gain but a lifetime it seems to loose!! So frustrating..._

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




That is so true! I guess it's our body's way of punishing us.... so not cool!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Mine is going to be staying on plan and not going out for Mexican Food.  My hubby and I always go out for Mexican Food on weekends.  This weekend, I REFUSE!!!  And, no dp's of course!

What can you guys do?????????_

 
UGH! I went to my favourite Mexican restaurant last night with a friend. We shared stuffed jalapenos, popcorn shrimp and I had two _very_ not-diet-friendly drinks. Oops. But then I did some walking around down town today and had a healthy lunch.

Tonight is going to be tough though. I'm going out with friends to watch the UFC fights. My friend is BBQ'ing some food before we go so I'm going to have to resist the bad food.... and beer. That's my biggest problem on weekends... I love my beer!!!

And congrats melliquor!!! That is so awesome and I'm super happy for you! Keep up the good work and it's good to hear you're making healthy changes that are paying off


----------



## babiid0llox (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Ok ladies. Here we go again....It is Friday and I can see that we are all starting to lose steam. A weekend is not a good enough excuse to give up. If anything, it should make us try harder to break some old habits. What are some changes we can all try to make this weekend that might result in the breaking of an unhealthy habit?

Mine is going to be staying on plan and not going out for Mexican Food. My hubby and I always go out for Mexican Food on weekends. This weekend, I REFUSE!!! And, no dp's of course!

What can you guys do?????????_

 
That sounds like a great plan *rbella*. Well the weekend has almost come to an end for me but for the last 2 months or so I've been buying a kebab combo (chips + soft drink included) every weekend! But it's much better than what I used to eat before, which was either Hungry Jack's (I think it's America's Burger King), Mickey D's, Subway (not too bad) and Pizza or any other sort of takeaway. Ick! Just thinking about that makes me sick.

Well from now on, on weekends and weeknights I will limit the amount of food I eat and the type. I'll try and eat before I leave the house, but if that's not an option I'll just grab a salad, wrap (with nutritious ingredients) or something like that.

Also another thing, I will NOT eat anything from McDonald's when my school makes a pitstop on the way to Canberra (excursion to a fitness academy thing, of all the places). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope everyone had a happy and healthy weekend!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Sep 7, 2008)

So i'm depressed... I went to Old Navy today ( huge sale by the way) to take advantage of said huge sale .... but the size i've been in was tight and that was  just devastating b/c I knew after LOSING 12 pounds I could move down a size ... NO SUCH LUCK...

So now I am committing to 3 days of pilates this week starting monday...
and I have to really watch what I'm eating NO SWEETS at all .....


----------



## darkwater_soul (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_So i'm depressed... I went to Old Navy today ( huge sale by the way) to take advantage of said huge sale .... but the size i've been in was tight and that was  just devastating b/c I knew after LOSING 12 pounds I could move down a size ... NO SUCH LUCK...

So now I am committing to 3 days of pilates this week starting monday...
and I have to really watch what I'm eating NO SWEETS at all ....._

 
That may just be Old Navy... I went there to get new pants for work... and by thier sizes now (I haven't worn anything by them) I should be a 14-16. I went to Gap and was a perfect 12. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I asked one of the ON ladies while I was there, and she just shrugged at me .


----------



## SkylarV217 (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkwater_soul* 

 
_That may just be Old Navy... I went there to get new pants for work... and by thier sizes now (I haven't worn anything by them) I should be a 14-16. I went to Gap and was a perfect 12. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I asked one of the ON ladies while I was there, and she just shrugged at me ._

 
Lord I hope so .... GEEEZZZZ why make the sizes smaller than what they need to be ??? Thats just cruel


----------



## darkwater_soul (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_Lord I hope so .... GEEEZZZZ why make the sizes smaller than what they need to be ??? Thats just cruel_

 
I sure hope they don't think it makes people buy more, lol. I personally like thinking I'm a size smaller...


----------



## snowflakelashes (Sep 7, 2008)

I've been sketchy this weekend.  I didn't do a lot of active stuff, i played wii enough to keep me from eating though if that helps I wasn't really 'active' just occupied to keep me away from the food today lol .  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now i need some sleep so I can show some decent judgement tomorrow. (er later today) lol


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm supposed to meet my friend at the gym at 9am... it's currently 2:37am.  Damn schoolwork, as if getting up to go to the gym wasn't hard enough!

and and and ....
*CONGRATS MEL!!!!* 

That's so super exciting!  I'm living through you right now and it's giving me motivation lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 7, 2008)

I have done nothing this weekend but lay around on my  F%$&  A$$...However...I have not eaten very much but my laziness was quite depressing....Well tomorrow is a new day and a new week of challenges that hopefully I will overcome and conquer!!

And...I wear a different size in every store I shop...I even wear different sizes in the same store...In the Limited I bought a size 8 and liked them so much for work that I went back very the next day and bought the SAME pair of pants, same color and everything...didn't try them on..got home and they were too little...Had to go back and get a 10...WTF..But the 8 and 10 fit exactly the same...I started to try on every damn 8 in that color until I found another pair that fit...But again it went back to my lazy weekend... And besides I just cut the 10 tag out and I will pretend it's an 8...that should make me feel better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or not


----------



## rbella (Sep 7, 2008)

OMG!!  I totally agree, Tish.  Sky, Old Navy sucks on me.  I can't even get a pair of pants to pass my fat ankles at that store.  

You ladies are doing great.  We are all at that point where we want to start cheating and grabbing a little extra here and there.  But keep focused on what your goals are.

Babii has a great plan, remember: "If you fail to plan then you plan to fail".  I have been trying to live by this statement.

Let's all get healthier this week.

I'm still of DP's.  Didn't have any mexican food this weekend and am feeling a bit less bloated.  yay!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_
Babii has a great plan, remember: "If you fail to plan then you plan to fail".  I have been trying to live by this statement.

Let's all get healthier this week_

 
Amen to this.

I am going to get my rear in gear already.  I mean, enough with my excuses.  ENOUGH.

Y'all are inspiring and I want to be able to post good news for a change.


----------



## rbella (Sep 7, 2008)

Yay!!! And you will!  Good for you!!


----------



## darkwater_soul (Sep 7, 2008)

Today was okay... I made the DH and I walk to get our food... we went to Wendy's, haha, but I had a salad with my chicken nuggets and water all day... not too bad, and then we walked home, where I am drinking yet more water... I've lost 2 lbs this week. Good stuff.


----------



## Willa (Sep 7, 2008)

Sorry girls, but me and my poor need to ask you something
What does DH means?





And DP?

By the way, I've been good today, yessss!


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 8, 2008)

I know DH stands for "darling husband" or "dear husband", I'm not sure about DP though.


----------



## rbella (Sep 8, 2008)

DP=DR. Pepper, the love of my life


----------



## SkylarV217 (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_DP=DR. Pepper, the love of my life_

 
I like how DP is the love of your life rather than DH ....=) I hope you are feeling better...



- Starting Pilates tomorrow, and checking out the Gym .....


----------



## rbella (Sep 8, 2008)

I know. It is sad skylar, but it is true.  I love me my DP's.  Even though I haven't had one if forever!!!!!!!!!!!!  Have fun at pilates!!!!!!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 8, 2008)

Darkwater - congrats on the 2 lbs.

Congratulations everybody for surviving the weekend... and hopefully nobody did too bad.

I had an alright day yesterday.  I had a big breakfast and a big dinner... no lunch... i was still within my points and even had a few left for Friday when I went over.

I have lost 1lb this week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







... i was hoping for more but i know when you start exercising... it slows down for a few weeks or you could even gain and then you start losing.

I need another 11lbs to for the November challenge and lost 8 lbs so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.  

This week... we should all try to walk for 10-15 min everyday or take the stairs... or park at the back of the store... so you can get that little bit of extra walking in.

Today... i will be having yogurt for breakfast... and probably cereal for lunch.  Not to hungry today... i will save alot of my points for dinner and have myself a little treat for losing weight this week.

Good luck for the week.


----------



## Willa (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks girls, now I'll know what DH and DP stands for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My sin isnt DP but... Red Bull 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have this bad habit of drinking one each morning (week only). I don't drink coffee, but an energy drink gives me a boost. I had one this morning but it was my last one... I usually get a box at Costco, but I think I'll cut short on these because its not good for me, even if it's 0 calories...

I had a bowl of cereals this morning, 1% milk, I don't really like 2%, and if I could I'd buy 0% but my man doesnt like it in his coffee hahaha

Today I'm having for lunch a couscous with small shrimps, sundried tomatoes and lime juice... mmmm


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 8, 2008)

So far so good today - did a 45 minute power walk (yay!) and also walked downtown to get my morning super-charged non-fat latte.

Nothing to eat yet so far - but am planning.  Gotta stick to the plan!

XO


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Thanks girls, now I'll know what DH and DP stands for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My sin isnt DP but... Red Bull 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have this bad habit of drinking one each morning (week only). I don't drink coffee, but an energy drink gives me a boost. I had one this morning but it was my last one... I usually get a box at Costco, but I think I'll cut short on these because its not good for me, even if it's 0 calories...

I had a bowl of cereals this morning, 1% milk, I don't really like 2%, and if I could I'd buy 0% but my man doesnt like it in his coffee hahaha

Today I'm having for lunch a couscous with small shrimps, sundried tomatoes and lime juice... mmmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Do you drink the Regular Red Bull or The Sugar Free?


----------



## Willa (Sep 8, 2008)

Sugar Free all the time

Update on my lunch : I dropped my couscous all over my desk at work... Damn it!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Sugar Free all the time

Update on my lunch : I dropped my couscous all over my desk at work... Damn it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh ok..I was going to try them because I need more energy...But Maybe not...I will probably be hooked too....We make the Monster Drinks here at my job...Maybe I will give them a taste because I am about to fall asleep! 

Sorry about your lunch!! Ugghhhh


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh Tish I love your new sig - so beautiful. xo


----------



## Growing Wings (Sep 8, 2008)

Haven't checked in here for a while.  Basically, my diet has gone to pot.  My ME has been going crazy at me, and I've figured out it's all down to my hormones.  My pill is making me sick, so I've been eating whatever I've been craving just so that I do actually eat.  So the diet is off until I can find a doctor who will change my pill (the last one I asked said no)


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 8, 2008)

*hugs growing wings*

Hang in there - that has to be so frustrating.  I hope you get some relief soon.  XO


----------



## Willa (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Oh ok..I was going to try them because I need more energy...But Maybe not...I will probably be hooked too....We make the Monster Drinks here at my job...Maybe I will give them a taste because I am about to fall asleep! 

Sorry about your lunch!! Ugghhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's addictive, at least to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You can try them, but just don't drink more than 500 ml per day because it contains loads of cafeine. 

I gradually stopped drinking it last week, but had one yesterday and today, and when I didnt had them, I had, each day, headaches...

My body is really addicted, and I don't like it
So I guess I'll just go back to eating breakfast before going at work


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Growing Wings* 

 
_Haven't checked in here for a while. Basically, my diet has gone to pot. My ME has been going crazy at me, and I've figured out it's all down to my hormones. My pill is making me sick, so I've been eating whatever I've been craving just so that I do actually eat. So the diet is off until I can find a doctor who will change my pill (the last one I asked said no) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
((((( Hugs )))))) I am so sorry....I know what you are going thru I never could successfully take the pill either...Not without horrid side effects...I hope you get better soon!  Thank God those days are behind me..Just wish my period would stop forever!!!!...I pray for menopause...My hubby keeps saying..Be careful what you wish for!


----------



## rbella (Sep 9, 2008)

I've been on my period for 3 weeks now which is odd b/c I'm on continuous administration of bc.  I wish it would stop b/c it is annoying the hell out of me.

Otherwise, all is well.  No DP's, no late night snacking (yay!!) and I'm on target for my points.  I didn't eat any mexican food at all this weekend so I'm very proud of myself!!

Good luck ladies, you're doing great!!!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_DP=DR. Pepper, the love of my life_

 
Totally NOT where I was going with  the whole "DP" idea.


But okay.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Totally NOT where I was going with  the whole "DP" idea.


But okay._

 
I'm a little afraid, but where were you going with the DP ?


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 9, 2008)

Heh.
Um.
The Oral/Anal thread is >>> way.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Heh.
Um.
The Oral/Anal thread is >>> way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Now I'm racking my brain trying to think of what on earth .... LOL it will  come to me tommorrow in the middle of my class and i'll end up with the giggles and then every frggin time i see DR. Pepper i'll relate it to you and the oral/ anal topic.... Boy I'm glad I don't care for D.P. - the drink lol


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_My sin isnt DP but... Red Bull 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm a fellow Red Bull addict.... I'm getting better though.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Totally NOT where I was going with  the whole "DP" idea.


But okay._

 
Ditto. But that's just the ex-adult video store clerk in me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I'm very proud of myself. I avoided the BBQ for Saturday night buuuut... still went out and drank some beers for the UFC. Hmm....

Had to postpone my diet plan until tomorrow. Went grocery shopping tonight and am eager to stick to my plan!!!!!


----------



## darkwater_soul (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_I know DH stands for "darling husband" or "dear husband", I'm not sure about DP though._

 
Hehe, sometimes with me, it means *Dumb Husband*. lol.

I just weighed again, lost another pound. I only had a 12 ounce can of Dr. Pepper today (ugh, weakness) and lots of tea, lots of water. However, I did have a burger with cheese and two pieces of bacon. Buuuut, for lunch I had peanut butter and crackers, and a large spinach salad with Horizon organic yogurt. Here's a good recipe - 

Take a tub of the Horizon original or lemon if you can find it yogurt
Grab some organic cherries, kiwi, and oranges (as sweet as possible)
Blend them together (either in whole fruit or in blender)

makes amazing smoothies /parfaits!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey all... how is everybody doing?  I hope you all did well yesterday and was good.

I pigged out a bit yesterday and didn't make the best choices but I was still within my points... very pleased about that.

I have started the Core Plan on weight watchers today... which means... no oil, bread, cheese, sugars... you really just have to cook your own food.  I have switched from points to core because i was wasting alot of my points on rubbish and wanted to get a handle on that.  Hopefully this week... i will have a big weight loss to show for it.

Does anybody else do the Core Plan on weight watchers?


----------



## melliquor (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkwater_soul* 

 
_I just weighed again, lost another pound._

 
Congrats... we have both lost this week.  Keep up all your hard work.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Hey all... how is everybody doing? I hope you all did well yesterday and was good.

I pigged out a bit yesterday and didn't make the best choices but I was still within my points... very pleased about that.

I have started the Core Plan on weight watchers today... which means... no oil, bread, cheese, sugars... you really just have to cook your own food. I have switched from points to core because i was wasting alot of my points on rubbish and wanted to get a handle on that. Hopefully this week... i will have a big weight loss to show for it.

Does anybody else do the Core Plan on weight watchers?_

 
I have not done it but my aunt has been on the core plan for a couple of weeks and she has lost 8 lbs.

I really want to try it but I just LOVEEE cheese lol.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Hey all... how is everybody doing? I hope you all did well yesterday and was good.

I pigged out a bit yesterday and didn't make the best choices but I was still within my points... very pleased about that.

I have started the Core Plan on weight watchers today... which means... no oil, bread, cheese, sugars... you really just have to cook your own food. I have switched from points to core because i was wasting alot of my points on rubbish and wanted to get a handle on that. Hopefully this week... i will have a big weight loss to show for it.

Does anybody else do the Core Plan on weight watchers?_

 
I was actually thinking about starting this - I have the WW at home kit so I have all the material I need to do it.  What do you think so far?  Or is it too early to tell?


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Heh.
Um.
The Oral/Anal thread is >>> way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 






OMG I am going to get put out of the office again!!!


----------



## rbella (Sep 9, 2008)

I love shimmer when she's nastay....

I haven't done core.  I don't think I could survive it.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 9, 2008)

I decided to start core today.  I am having such an issue with portion control and control in general.  I feel like I need a diet boot camp to get back on track.  We'll see how long I can take it.


----------



## Willa (Sep 9, 2008)

Mennnn I hate when this happens
I just don't know what to do for diner and I know that when it happens, I just eat whatever I find that's easy to cook... like pastas with cheezwiz in it. I know... disgusting, but so yummy hahaha

I guess I'll have to be creative with what we have

What do you all do when this happens?


----------



## Brittni (Sep 9, 2008)

Dont let it happen, Willa. Plan ahead of time. Have leftovers that are healthy and readily available. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Hi girls!!! Feels good to have a second to check in from all the chaos in my life. Just wanted to say I'm proud of each and every one of you for continuing to check in even during rough spots etc. We can all do this!!!


edit

IM LOVING THAT 4 MINUTE WORKOUT. I kinda want to make it a goal to do that every morning to jump start my metabolism! Anyone else with me?? Whew!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I love shimmer when she's nastay....

I haven't done core.  I don't think I could survive it._

 
Well.
It *does* burn calories.


----------



## Brittni (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_I know Brittni checks this thread regularly! I hope she sees this cause her PM box is full and I want to know about the homemade honey mustard dressing recipe she had mentioned earlier on in the thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hiiii doll!!! Here's the recipe... Remember I am on Atkins so for those of you low-fat girlies, you can opt for low fat mayo if you choose... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4 total carbs for entire recipe - Mom helped me with this one!

3/4 cup mayonnaise
½ cup mustard
¼ tsp. red cayenne pepper
¼ tsp. garlic powder
3 to 4 packets Splenda


----------



## chameleonmary (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_DP=DR. Pepper, the love of my life_

 
I am hooked on Diet Coke, Coke Zero, Pepsi light at the moment. Its so bad, yet sooooo good!


----------



## chameleonmary (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VeXedPiNk* 

 
_I'm a fellow Red Bull addict.... I'm getting better though._

 
Just ordered a case of 24 bottles of Sugarfree Red Bull to keep me company during study period I have no other choice, I need to stay awake and coffee only goes so far!


----------



## chameleonmary (Sep 9, 2008)

Ladies sorry have been out of action the last week, uni work is killing me at the moment but I am still managing to get a little exercise done... studying is the worst though because I feel seedy after too much candy and coffee.

Great to see that everyone is still going strong! I recently discovered a fantastic frozen meal that I will be stocking up on - it is basically a bag of frozen vegies and pasta in a Mediterranean sauce. 2 serves in a bag at 160 calories a serve! I cooked it up at work and it smelt like a pizza! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am sure there are other equivalents overseas, I highly recommend!


----------



## Willa (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_
IM LOVING THAT 4 MINUTE WORKOUT. I kinda want to make it a goal to do that every morning to jump start my metabolism! Anyone else with me?? Whew!_

 
I'm in!
Where can I check it out?


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I'm in!
Where can I check it out?



_

 
I posted it a few days ago, it's on page 18, I think.

I'm definitely in, I didn't even think of it, but it seems like a great way to kick-start your morning, and it sure is a workout! Hah.


----------



## Willa (Sep 10, 2008)

Hooo ok ok 
I've looked at the video from my job
I don't I will be able to do it in the morning since I wake up before my man, I guess I'll do it somewhere when I can take a shower after, I hate to sweat...


----------



## melliquor (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_I have not done it but my aunt has been on the core plan for a couple of weeks and she has lost 8 lbs.

I really want to try it but I just LOVEEE cheese lol._

 
I love bread and junk food and sausages... cheese has to be a 4th favourite of mine.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I was actually thinking about starting this - I have the WW at home kit so I have all the material I need to do it.  What do you think so far?  Or is it too early to tell?_

 
This is the second day and I am already missing bread, oil, and cheese.  I don't think I can do it for a second week... but lets see my weight loss next week.  At my meeting they said that if you want a really good weight loss... do core w/ no points.  

When they tested Core in the beginning... they did it with no points but everybody was losing so much weight on it that they needed to add points to balance it out.

One of the hardest things to get used to use not having semi-skimmed milk... i hate skimmed milk... it is disgusting but you can only have skimmed on Core.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I decided to start core today.  I am having such an issue with portion control and control in general.  I feel like I need a diet boot camp to get back on track.  We'll see how long I can take it._

 
Good luck... if you have any questions... let me know.  Make sure that you really plan your meals... it makes it alot easier.  I still need to plan my dinners but have got everything for breakfast and lunch for the week.  I will be planning my dinners for a few days and then going to the store today.


----------



## rbella (Sep 10, 2008)

You gals are doing great!  Good luck on Core!  If I don't do well tomorrow (weigh-in), I might try to do Core.  SCARY!!!!!!!!!

Keep on track, you are all doing awesome and keeping me motivated!!


----------



## darkwater_soul (Sep 10, 2008)

Oui... can we all start either another thread about really yummy recipes? I'm starting to lose steam with food.... lol.


----------



## Willa (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkwater_soul* 

 
_Oui... can we all start either another thread about really yummy recipes? I'm starting to lose steam with food.... lol._

 
I'd love to!
There's already a post on that, but I was wondering if we could start one directly in this section? (Fitness Journals).

Not that I wouldnt like people who aren't participating to the group to give their recipes, but mostly because we could relate to it much more easily...






And by doing that, at the same time write in it if it's good for this or this diet...


----------



## feenin4makeup (Sep 10, 2008)

Dear Mexican Food-

Why, oh why, do you taunt me so??  Why do you have to be so good that you manipulate me into your restaurants and stuff me with food that I don't need?  Why do you have to place those nice, hot, salty chips in front of me each and every time with the sauce that can't be resisted?  Why tease me with your delicious, calorie filled margaritas that make me just not give a shit what I order after I've drank one?  Why is everything on the menu covered in my favorite delicious cheese and mostly filled with it too??  Not to mention filled with more calories and fat than any other food choice.  WHY, MEXICAN FOOD, WHY??!!??

Just wondering,
Ms. Full but miserable

Can you tell I stuffed my face with mexican food for lunch? I get weighed at WW tomorrow.  Just kill me now...


----------



## Brittni (Sep 10, 2008)

My Life Sucks Thats All I Have To Say Right Now
And I Love Mr. Good Bar


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 10, 2008)

Just thought I'd check in real quick, haven't done so in a while!

I have to be honest with myself and everyone else, I'm doing ALRIGHT. I've resisted a lot of sweets and crappy foods lately, but I have caved several times when my own laziness and lack of better judgement have gotten the best of me. But I'm not beating myself up over anything though or dwelling on it, because it just makes things worse and makes you feel bad about yourself. So I do better the next day and move on... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I actually feel like I've lost some circumference though, haha.. my clothes are all fitting a bit looser. Even like, right out of the dryer when they are usually pretty snug at first, they seem bigger. I can't go by anything else because I don't own a scale, but that's fine by me. 

I've been cooking on my own more recently and not ordering takeout which is better on the wallet AND the waistline. So that's a plus. 



I wish you all continued success! And for those of you who have maybe slipped a little bit, don't worry, keep on going.. we're all gonna be hot skinny beeyotches soon, just wait and see!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 10, 2008)

Hang in people.  Feenin - your letter to mexican food was so cute.  ;-)  I know your pain - i love it too!  so yummy - and I could put in an IV line that gives me continuous margaritas!  oy!  LOL

I am struggling with Core, but hell.  It's progress, not perfection.  I'm actually considering not eating for the rest of the day - it sometimes just seems easier to do that then struggle with what to eat.....!

big love all around

xoxo


----------



## rbella (Sep 10, 2008)

Feenin-Do NOT Fall Prey To Chuy's!!!!!!!!  That is my biggest downfall.

I'll admit, I haven't been doing that great.  I still haven't had any DP's, but I just haven't "cared" much.  I need to get motivated again.  I've been keeping track of my points in my head.  Fairly certain that is off.....


----------



## feenin4makeup (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Feenin-Do NOT Fall Prey To Chuy's!!!!!!!! That is my biggest downfall.

I'll admit, I haven't been doing that great. I still haven't had any DP's, but I just haven't "cared" much. I need to get motivated again. I've been keeping track of my points in my head. Fairly certain that is off....._

 

Ok, rbella, how in the world did you know I went to Chuy's?!?  My aunt is the Director of HR there so we got a free lunch.  And chips and the to die for cilantro dip and... oh, my bad, I digress...  That is just so freaky!  Oh and BTW, I love your avatar.  The Princess Bride is one of my all time fave movies!  Are you going to WW tomorrow?


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 10, 2008)

BAD DAY TODAY!!!!! arghhh lol

well the past week or so i havent been eating much.. i;m seeing a new lad and ive got lots of new friends (also got my old best friend back!) and ive been getting out the house alot so ive been having like one meal a day

but tonight some of went out to the beach tonight and had fish and chips and i had a slice of someones pizza (naughty!) but we walked about abit so i burnt abit off i guess

and on sunday i think im going to pizza hut lol! damn


----------



## chameleonmary (Sep 10, 2008)

Ravioli.... ARGGGHHH! It was so bad but tasted so good!!!

If I could eat pasta breakfast, lunch and dinner I would!


----------



## Brittni (Sep 10, 2008)

becky, does that mean you dumped your other bf? gimme the scoop!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 10, 2008)

yeh i dumped him, we are still friends though.. we still talk on the phone and stuff but i feel like i have a life now! like im free, my new boyfriend is lovely.. and all of his friends are nice too and we go all over in his car so its great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ive met ALOT of new friends this past week and my old best friend is friends with me again and i just feel a whole lot better


----------



## Brittni (Sep 10, 2008)

That's great! I'm surprised your ex-bf took it so well after you guys were together so long, lol. I gotta see a pic of the new bf!!!


----------



## rbella (Sep 10, 2008)

Feenin-How could it be anything _but_ Chuy's???????  That place rocks.  I love the creamy jalapeno dip and queso.  If I think about it I will cry.  I will go tomorrow but I don't expect any weight loss b/c I did bad today.  I will get back up on the horse again tomorrow. Sorry guys, I've been in a pissy mood and I let it affect my diet...


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_That's great! I'm surprised your ex-bf took it so well after you guys were together so long, lol. I gotta see a pic of the new bf!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
he didnt at first but now hes ok, ive got pics on my blog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol (drunk ones though!)


----------



## Moxy (Sep 11, 2008)

Becky I've just seen the pics, you two are so sweet together!

I had spaghetti with garlic and tuna for lunch, i guess it could be worse! Haven't had pizza in ages, if anyone's going to Pizza Hut or any other pizza restaurant, please think of me


----------



## Growing Wings (Sep 11, 2008)

Becky, just checked out the photos of you and your new guy on your blog.  How gorgeous do you look in that dress?!  Pizza or no pizza, you still look fab.

Sorry to hear some of you guys have lost motivation.  I hope it comes back so the weight just keeps dropping off.

My diet has been non-existent over the past week or so.  On top of a dying cat, my pill making me feel really ill, and my ME playing up, my granddad is now really ill and in hospital.  So I've been living off pretty much everything I shouldn't eat; bread, chocolate, pizza, crisps.  You name it, I've probably eaten it.  On the bright side I have a docs appointment tomorrow, so hopefully I can get a couple of things sorted.  Life seems to be against me losing weight at the moment


----------



## melliquor (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Hang in people.  Feenin - your letter to mexican food was so cute.  ;-)  I know your pain - i love it too!  so yummy - and I could put in an IV line that gives me continuous margaritas!  oy!  LOL

I am struggling with Core, but hell.  It's progress, not perfection.  I'm actually considering not eating for the rest of the day - it sometimes just seems easier to do that then struggle with what to eat.....!

big love all around

xoxo_

 
Sorry to hear that you are struggling... i know Core is very hard to get used to.  You need to eat all 3 meals though.  Why don't you grill some chicken, baked potato and salad.  That is your meal done... and really easy to cook.  Also... try to plan your meals for a few days... that is what i have done.  I made my menu and then went food shopping and got everything that i needed... i won't have any excuses for not cooking.  Stick with it... know you can do it.  Good luck.

Hey everybody... 3rd day of core.

I have done really well the last few days... definately feeling the difference with eating really healthy.  I am having a homemade curry tonite with chicken and potatoes... my husband doesn't use much oil in his... i told him that i can't have much.  

I don't think i can do 2 weeks in a row of core... i miss certain foods way too much.  I love bagels w/ cream cheese and toast w/ jam in the morning.  I can do both healthy but can't have bread while on Core.

I have stepped my exercising... i swam 8 laps on Tuesday... i am so unfit and it was really difficult but a great workout.  I also have been stepping up walking and trying to walk everywhere and taking the bus alot less than i usually do.


----------



## rbella (Sep 11, 2008)

Feenin-not going to WW.  Too much traffic cuz of hurricane and my mom has to get home to get some supplies.  Hopefully I'll see you next weekend!!!!


----------



## Willa (Sep 11, 2008)

Never been somewhere where there was a hurricane, it would scare the hell out of me. I hope it's not going to make too much damage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haven't been really good for the last 2 days
I'm pms'ing way out of control... hate when this happens

My tummy aches 
Bad me
Bad bad me

No pitty, this is all my fault


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi Guys!! I hope everyone has been doing better than me...I have been sick since Monday...I finally went to the Drs today I have a pinched nerve and was having severe muscle spasms in my neck and shoulders...8 cortizone shots in the right neck & shoulder (ouch) and 4 prescriptions later I am feeling 70% better already!! I have lost weight but not by trying simply because I have been in too much pain to eat or sleep. I will be back on track hopefully by tommorrow or the weekend. I have literally sucked so physically this week to even try to stay on track.


----------



## darkwater_soul (Sep 11, 2008)

First off  - anyone dealing with Ike, or about to, I feel for you, and please think of yourselves and your loved ones, be safe.

Now, I did pretty well today. About to go walking again, walked at lunch, had a pretty healthy panini, and no candy today. Good day!


----------



## rbella (Sep 12, 2008)

Thank you^^^


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Heh.
Um.
The Oral/Anal thread is >>> way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I can't even count how many calories I must've burned laughing at this


----------



## agirlnamedfury (Sep 12, 2008)

Okay, I'm jumping on the bandwagon too.

I've been overweight for years, steadily getting heavier. I'm at least 200lbs now, although I carry it well - people never believe I weigh that much, and I only look "chubby" when in reality I'm obese according to my BMI. I've tried to lose weight a few times, but I seriously lack motivation.

I would be ecstatic if I lost 30 or 40 lbs, although I could definitely stand to lose at least 60. I recently moved back to my parents house because of an intership opportunity, so I thought it would help me because I won't be ordering food so much (I have a terrible take-out addiction when I live alone), and my mother cooks healthy, delicious meals. But she's been in the hospital all week so I have gone back to my old friend, the chinese food menu. And I binge horribly when watching tv marathons late at night! (I didn't have a tv in my old apartment.)

I'm hoping to do better once I start my job and get busier/have more of a schedule, or when my mom comes home so that we have real family meals, but I need some motivation! Hopefully this thread will help.


----------



## Willa (Sep 12, 2008)

agirlnamedfury


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 12, 2008)

I will join too, I definitely need some positive reinforcement.  Here are my stats:
age: 27
weight: 124
height 5'4"

Just a month ago I was only 113. I was also a little depressed.   I honestly don't know what happened except that I stopped eating raisin bran for breakfast every morning.  I want to get down to about 117, that seems to be a  healthy energetic weight for me. 
I also want to work on my midsection.  Since new data is coming out saying that your waist size directly determines your heart health I am determined to stay fit there at least!  I'm so bad about excercising unless its doing something fun.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 12, 2008)

Welcome to the newbies ;-)  xo

Tish - feel better sweetie.  I'm so sorry you have been sick - just focus on getting better and the other stuff will fall into place.

rbella and anyone else in the path of Ike - stay safe!  *lights a candle*  Hopefully the storm will lose some steam by the time it reaches you....

I am still struggling, but determined to stay on core.  I think it is really what I need right now.  Mel - you are a total inspiration to me!

Take care everyone

XO


----------



## melliquor (Sep 13, 2008)

Welcome agirl & pumpkin!!!

I have done absolute shite today... i have had so much junk food.  Did ok for breakfast... 1/2 bacon sandwich... went to the cinema and had a little popcorn... and then for lunch... went to Nandos and had Caesar salad... they are so bad for you with the dressing and cheese.  Also had chips with my lunch.  For dinner, had a chinese takeaway.  I wasn't planning on having dinner but my DH decided to order and i gave it and got something.

I am so pissed off at myself because I have been so good all week and working really hard and I blew it today.  I made the mistake of weighing myself this morning and saw that i only lost 1lb and was really disappointed because i wanted to lose more... it seemed like such a waste because i have been busting my gut all week for only 1lb... doesn't seem worth all the effort.  I think i sabotaged myself after that... and decided to have a bad day.

I just feel like shit right now... i hate going through this shit.  Why can't i just ever say no or just control myself.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Welcome agirl & pumpkin!!!

I have done absolute shite today... i have had so much junk food. Did ok for breakfast... 1/2 bacon sandwich... went to the cinema and had a little popcorn... and then for lunch... went to Nandos and had Caesar salad... they are so bad for you with the dressing and cheese. Also had chips with my lunch. For dinner, had a chinese takeaway. I wasn't planning on having dinner but my DH decided to order and i gave it and got something.

I am so pissed off at myself because I have been so good all week and working really hard and I blew it today. I made the mistake of weighing myself this morning and saw that i only lost 1lb and was really disappointed because i wanted to lose more... it seemed like such a waste because i have been busting my gut all week for only 1lb... doesn't seem worth all the effort. I think i sabotaged myself after that... and decided to have a bad day.

I just feel like shit right now... i hate going through this shit. Why can't i just ever say no or just control myself._

 
Beacause dieting is so hard! I know how you feel but don't be so hard on yourself..we all mess up! You may have only lost 1 lb this week and next week it may be 5lbs...It seems the weeks I try the hardest I loose the less and when I try not so hard I loose the most...Just be patient and it will all work out. I have to keep saying I didn't gain it overnight I won't loose it overnight.  Just don't give up!! We are all struggling right here with you and we can do this!!!

And...I have stopped looking at the scale...It frustrates me...Because most times we loose inches and that does not reflect on the scale..I am going by how I look and feel in my clothes. Not sure if I can fix how I feel naked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



without major Plastic Surgery!!!


----------



## darkwater_soul (Sep 14, 2008)

I feel like crap today, gals. I am not ever drinking another soda at all, I just feel so rotten and gassy today after having half a can, ugh. Sorry if that was TMI, but goodness, I'm hurting right now.


----------



## stellarrina (Sep 14, 2008)

i havent joined this weight loss group yet but i read up on it daily as im trying to lose weight myself but i've learned that looking at the scale discourages me even more!!! so for a lot of people i think thats what hurts us the most because we tend to pay too much attention to the scale rather than inches lost. keep up the good work everyone. i havent lost a pound but i feel sooo much better about myself!  anywho since im here might as well join right!?

i'm turning 23 in two weeks! yay! but i'm trying to lose at least 10 lbs by then which i highly doubt would happen. i'm 5'4" and weigh 135lbs.  its been hard for me because ive always struggled with my weight. i was 112lbs 6 months ago so i've gained quite a good amount of weight!!! ive lost weight before so im positive i can do this if not by my bday then sometime soon!!!


----------



## Brittni (Sep 15, 2008)

x LADIES, whats with the slack!!?!? *CRACKS THAT WHIP*

Anyways you know today is my move-in day at my new place so by this weekend I will be back on track. Right now I'm also experiencing my once-in-a-blue-moon period so that's consisting of being depressed about bloating AND eating things I shouldn't but normally don't so it's ok to splurge.

Personally super excited about having a new place to live and finally being able to use the University's gym!!! And get some PT Sessions going again cuz they are hella cheap there!!!! 

Tish I totally agree. Go by clothing sizes and inches. Sometimes its the lbs that come off, other times its in the inches. Personally for me I can lose a lot of weight like on Atkins last month it was 7lbs but hardly any inches like ONE around my belly. Which really sucks big time. Its all about the inches to me lol I really actually want lipo just for my love handles to take off like 6 inches b.c I know I'm supposed to be a size 4 b.c that's what I used to be all in high school and at least only a 7. So idk I get money from school now, two $2k checks, that would pay for it and it's a serious contemplation at this point because I feel I have exaughsted all other options. I'm 19 years old and I could have so many boyfriends right now and be working toward my future but I won't let anyone touch me like I'm diseased or something cuz I hate my body so badly. And I know it could be worse, but it's bad enough *for me* and everybody is different. The thing is that I don't want to waste any more of my prime years being so hung up and depressed about my weight that it inhibits what is to be the best years, the college years, so I dunno...(I know the risks, and to find a good doc, etc. It's just taking those steps when I've always felt I could do it on my own yet nothingggg seems to be working. Well Atkins did help me lose some lbs and I'm bloated right now so who knows. lol but yeah just my rambling....whew!)

Bella, still no DP's I hope? GlAM, MELL, TISH, BRIT, RACH, GROWING, EVERYONE ELSE, HOW ARE YOU ALL?????? PLEASE STAY STRONG THIS WEEK, WEEKENDS OVER. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL

pumpkin not to be rude at all but didn't you battle anorexia or something I read? and you have no weight to lose, maybe to firm up at that lbs but I think that you need better support and stuff than we can give you because I honestly don't want to contribute to you just eating raisin bran to get down to a stupid number. :shrug:

and Mell, no one is perfect. You didn't blow anything by eating badly one day. Well I'm not sure what exactly WW Core is but I'm sure it doesn't prohibit anything, it's all about moderation. So what if you ate too much of the wrong thing? It was one day. Think about all those days you did fantastic and since you ARE on WW and not something strict i won't be as hard on you. it's ok to binge once and a while anyways because that kicks your metabolism into high gear. and if you feel bad about it, go back and do that 4 minute world best excersize! Seriously. lol. but I highly doubt thats what only made you lose 1lb because you would have had to consume 3,500 calories that day JUST to gain a lb... so stay strong my dear

So has anyone done the 4 min excersize video every morning? I haven't yet, wish I could say I have. I have done it a few times and showed it to my mom. LOL... but not in the mornings like I need to. like I want to. NEVER enough time in the days I swear


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks...I am off to a good start!! Still have a lot of neck and shoulder pain...But I am going to just work thru it...Hubby took me on a shopping spree yesterday and I bought things that barely fit so I have to loose weight to wear them...Lets hope it works since I only have 30 days to return this stuff! 
Ladies!!! Lets do this!!!


----------



## Willa (Sep 15, 2008)

I've been good over the weekend, but saturday night I had some beers and drinks... But I drink so not often, like 1 time per 3 months so it doesnt matter. 

Today I'm home, we STILL have those stupide plumbing troubles, I just couldnt go to work because I was too stressed out. I also missed my recipe, a mix of small shrimps with basmati rice, avocado and some wafu vinaigrette... it was horrible so we just ate it like that, without the sea weed sheets


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 15, 2008)

Lean Cuisine Paninis were 99 cents so I STOCKED UP and have been eating them for lunch every day. They're only like 300 calories each and they YUMMY (not to mention convenient)

Tish, I hope you feel better.  Mel and Willa, don't let little set backs keep you down! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everyone else,  what's up with an update?!


----------



## rbella (Sep 15, 2008)

I have no power, no water, no transportation.  Sorry, but I won't be worrying about my diet for awhile... You ladies are doing great.  I'll get back here when I can...


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I have no power, no water, no transportation. Sorry, but I won't be worrying about my diet for awhile... You ladies are doing great. I'll get back here when I can..._

 

I know exactly what you are going through...I live in Texas so I know what is happening in Houston...As long as you have your health that is all you should be concerned about right now. You and your family are in my heart and prayers!


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I have no power, no water, no transportation.  Sorry, but I won't be worrying about my diet for awhile... You ladies are doing great.  I'll get back here when I can..._

 
I'll be praying for you and your family.  Stay safe!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I have no power, no water, no transportation. Sorry, but I won't be worrying about my diet for awhile... You ladies are doing great. I'll get back here when I can..._

 
Take it easy lady!!  You are in my thoughts. xo


----------



## darkwater_soul (Sep 16, 2008)

TODAY WAS AMAZING!!! (It deserved all caps.) I have lost a total of 8 lbs since I started a month ago. Seems small, But I have noticed especially around my arms and stomach, so much so that yesterday I went to get new bras and I'm down a cup and number size... I'm excited!

Rbella, I hope they get power and stuff to you guys soon, a friend of mine lives in Conroe and they are out too, and they aren't sure how long for.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkwater_soul* 

 
_TODAY WAS AMAZING!!! (It deserved all caps.) I have lost a total of 8 lbs since I started a month ago. Seems small, But I have noticed especially around my arms and stomach, so much so that yesterday I went to get new bras and I'm down a cup and number size... I'm excited!

Rbella, I hope they get power and stuff to you guys soon, a friend of mine lives in Conroe and they are out too, and they aren't sure how long for._

 
That is so fantastic!!! Way to Go!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am excited for you...However I just looked behind me and I think I found the 8 lbs you lost...


----------



## joygasm (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've gotten down to 109.
And I was 114 before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm happy about it :]


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joygasm* 

 
_Hey guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've gotten down to 109.
And I was 114 before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm happy about it :]_

 
Good Job!! You guys are doing so great!!!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I have no power, no water, no transportation.  Sorry, but I won't be worrying about my diet for awhile... You ladies are doing great.  I'll get back here when I can..._

 
I am so glad that you are alright.  You have been in my thoughts and prayers.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkwater_soul* 

 
_TODAY WAS AMAZING!!! (It deserved all caps.) I have lost a total of 8 lbs since I started a month ago. Seems small,_

 
Congratulations.  8lbs isn't a small amount.  You should be losing on average about 2lbs a week for a healthy weight loss and to keep it off.


Thanks everybody for your support over the last few days.  I don't know why i stress so much.  I need to learn to stop doing that and to stay off the scales because all it is doing is getting me upset.

I had WI yesterday and lost 2lbs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










.  I am so happy.  I wasn't expecting to lose anything but I did.  I have lost 10 lbs so far and only have 15% to go until i lose my 10%.  I need 9 lbs more to get to the 15 lost by November for our challenge.

Food wise, I have been doing good and not restricting myself.  I have done brilliantly the last few days and feel so much better than I did over the weekend.


----------



## Willa (Sep 16, 2008)

Can't wait to weight myself, I hope I lost some pounds...
1 or 2 would be fantastic!
I don't have a scale at home, I weight myself at my parent's place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Today I'm having for lunch some leftovers from last nights diner, pastas with brocoli, and some oven baked potatoes... I know, two starchy food. Not having too much so it's ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a nice day!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 16, 2008)

Y'all are doing wonderfully - congrats!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Y'all are doing wonderfully - congrats!!_

 
Yes "THEY" are....What the hell is my problem!! Uggghhhh


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Yes "THEY" are....What the hell is my problem!! Uggghhhh_

 
No problem at all - we are only human after all.  Keep on keeping on, my dear!


----------



## stellarrina (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joygasm* 

 
_Hey guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've gotten down to 109.
And I was 114 before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm happy about it :]_

 
thats very encouraging!!! keep up the good work!!!


----------



## chameleonmary (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I have no power, no water, no transportation. Sorry, but I won't be worrying about my diet for awhile... You ladies are doing great. I'll get back here when I can..._

 
Chin up sweetheart been thinking about how you have been going, sorry I have been in hiding this last week. It has been one of the most depressing weeks due to a law subject which I hate hate hate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Priorities come first darling. Do what you need to do to get back on your feet, everything else will figure itself out once you are established. If you need to rant/rave/swear about anything message me


----------



## Willa (Sep 19, 2008)

Giiiiiiirrrrrrrrrlllllllssssssss where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuu??????





I'm doing fine, I hope you all do!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm here.  Nothing much to report.  Still struggling.

Hope everyone is well.  I need to snap out of this funk.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I'm here. Nothing much to report. Still struggling.

Hope everyone is well. I need to snap out of this funk._

 

Right there with you....But when we are really really determined we will get it done...


----------



## melliquor (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey girlies... i have been doing shit over the last few days... not even going to try and lie.  I am going to start over tomorrow and not eat a load of crap.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 20, 2008)

Here's to a new start!!  

We can do it.  So let's do it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Here's to a new start!! 

We can do it. So let's do it._

 

So Glad you said that because I have been doing so great all day and Today is the day I decided that I am really ready to Go For IT 100%


----------



## snowflakelashes (Sep 21, 2008)

Wow I'm in a major funk for NO GOOD reason.  You know that general feeling of doom and imminent destruction that usually takes over during PMS, except I just got over that.  I'm going to try and regroup and get back in control of my life.  *listens repeatedly to "Amazing" on Jem's new album*  I really need to buy a new charger for my shuffle so I can walk with inspirational music playing.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 23, 2008)

Where is everybody?  Has everybody given up????

Today is a new day... we can do it!!!!!


----------



## Willa (Sep 23, 2008)

Still doing it!
But last w/e had loaaaddds of champagne... it was my mother in law's 50th birthday, can you imagine? hahaha

Can't wait to go at my parent's place to weight myself, still haven't doin' it since this group started.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hellooooo!! I am hear with good news and bad...I figured out why my diet was going in the wrong direction....My doctor put me on steroids for my shoulder injury and they have made me gain rapid weight over the past few weeks despite my dieting and exercising....I am now off as of today so maybe I can loose this weight.


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 23, 2008)

^ hope you're able to shed the pounds now that you're off the meds, tish! 


I am doing OK.. not horrible, but not wonderful! I'm about to kick my boyfriend though, because he keeps buying JUNK!! Last night I was doing great, only had *one *strawberry newton to fend off my sweet tooth and the guy brings home krispy kreme donuts. i could've killed him! lol ..but I did have a half because they were fresh and I could not resist dammit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but he ate the rest of them so that's good. and i told him if he brings home anymore sweets, he's sleeping on the couch for a week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Other than that, I've been eating well for lunch and dinner, I just need to work on eating breakfast more. Exercise is light to moderate but at least im doing something.. brisk walking in the evening with my dog, and some pilates videos (On-Demand)

Hope everyone keeps it up! We can doooo eeeeet!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_^ hope you're able to shed the pounds now that you're off the meds, tish! 


I am doing OK.. not horrible, but not wonderful! I'm about to kick my boyfriend though, because he keeps buying JUNK!! Last night I was doing great, only had *one *strawberry newton to fend off my sweet tooth and the guy brings home krispy kreme donuts. i could've killed him! lol ..but I did have a half because they were fresh and I could not resist dammit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but he ate the rest of them so that's good. and i told him if he brings home anymore sweets, he's sleeping on the couch for a week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Other than that, I've been eating well for lunch and dinner, I just need to work on eating breakfast more. Exercise is light to moderate but at least im doing something.. brisk walking in the evening with my dog, and some pilates videos (On-Demand)

Hope everyone keeps it up! We can doooo eeeeet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh no not Krispy Kreme....Yeah kick him hard!! That is totally hitting below the belt who can resist those


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Oh no not Krispy Kreme....Yeah kick him hard!! That is totally hitting below the belt who can resist those_

 
LOL seriously!! they are so good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but oh so bad..  I'm done though, I already told him he's in trouble if he does it again


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm here - checking in though I am still doing crap.  Can't seem to get it together.

I will, though.  I have to.

Keep on checking in all - don't give up!  I won't if you won't. ;-)


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 24, 2008)

I've been doing pretty crappy lately. I haven't been feeling well so this past week has been wasted. I'm going to get back on track tomorrow though - hopefully!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 24, 2008)

Here's to getting back on track.  We can do it people!

Why don't we each try to think of a tip we can post every day or 2 or 3(depending on our schedules) to keep each other motivated and inspired?  It can be a nutritional tip or exercise idea or just a motivational thing.

My brain is mush at the moment, so will check back tomorrow with something hopefully worthwhile to post.....

Please keep checking in, even if you are doing "badly".  We all need support.  We all have bad days.  And good ones too.

*group hug*


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh yeah and I forgot to say...I was talking to one of my most favorite clients and his wife and we had just finished up lunch and I explained that I was watching what I ate so please excuse the fact that I would not entertain dessert with them. So we got on the weight loss thing..And I told him that I had been on steroids for my shoulder injury and I had gained rapid weight from it..
He said Oh yeah you will gain tons being on that and it's not just water weight you gain so it's really almost impossible to loose it... So I had this look of despair on my face and his wife (mind you these are super rich people) said Chuck shut the hell up she will to loose the weight...She said it may have felt better if you just had kicked the crap out of her. 
 I said well Ms.M I  will never look like you..She looks like a 35 y/o Barbie and she is @ 60...She said sweetie..listen you can look like me...I said right..she said yep...$100k can do it for you too..I said huh...she just winked and said it is not always as it seems ...If it looks too good to be true most time it is. 
She said I have had help to look like this so I really admire women who have the strength and determination to do it without paying for it... She said so hang in there and you will get back to where you want to be...Then she looked back at her husband and said, Get your A$$ in the car we have heard more than enough out of you. 
It ended up funny...But I almost cried when he said that


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh Tish - do not take that comment to heart.  My heart broke for you when I just read that - people do not realize what their words can do.

You will lose it honey.  You will!  xo


----------



## Willa (Sep 24, 2008)

MzzRach I love the idea!

Here's a tip I use sometimes when it's hard :
If you work in an office, try not to keep junk food in your desk. Instead, buy crakers, pretzels and such... nuts, whatever you like that has not too much fat in it. So when you crave for something, just eat a craker. It works for me.

Also, I keep loads of mints in my purse and at work.


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 24, 2008)

Totally off the wagon.  I need to jump back on.  

My friend wants to go jogging in the mornings.  It sounded like a good idea until she said four miles... I can barely jog one mile!!  I don't wanna hold her back.

Ugh.


I hope ya'll are making more progress than I am


----------



## rbella (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh, Tish.  I am so sorry.  Screw that asshole.  You deserve better than that.  Some people are so damned ignorant it amazes me.  What the hell would possess that nimrod to say that?

You will lose the weight!  I know it!!!  

I am back, filled to the brim with fat and power.  I ate my ass off when we had no electricity b/c I was so depressed.  However, I am starting tomorrow again.  I can't putting any groceries in the fridge tonight b/c it is still warm.

Let's get this party started!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, I love krispy kremes.  Nuff said!!!!!!!!!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 25, 2008)

Welcome back Rbella... glad everything is alright now.

I have had the flu the last few days and feel horrible.  I am off sick again from work.  Whenever i get sick, I just want to eat everything and anything.  I have been doing alright... i have been going over my points but not drastically.

I hope everybody has a good day.  I will try to check in later.


----------



## Willa (Sep 25, 2008)

back Rbella!


----------



## rbella (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you, ladies! 

Mel-I don't know if I have the flu or what, but I have been so sick to my stomach and dehydrated.  Plus, I can't eat or drink without making a trip to the ladies room (sorry for the graphic).  I feel awful.  Maybe I got it from you all the way over there in London?


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 25, 2008)

Rbella...ypu have been having it rough all the way around sweetie!! I hope you feel better soon..your body probably just needs some much needed rest and relaxation.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 26, 2008)

Rbella... lol.  I probably sneezed on your from here.  LOL.  

I just wish this would go away... i feel like shit and don't feel like doing anything.  Came back to work today but feel horrible and ready to go back home and lie down.  I haven't been doing to well with dieting but i am sick... and always eat loads when i am sick.  

Hope everybody is doing better than i am.  Come on ladies... there are no excuses.  Try your best and you will succeed.

Remember this... nothing tastes as good as being thin feels.... or something like that.  LOL.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 26, 2008)

I always say that too...

Nothing Tastes as Good as Thin Feels and A Moment on the Lips a Lifetime on the Hips...

Yeah I usually say that right before I endulge in a big cheeseburger or ice cream....
GOD help me please  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You know I am much cuter when I am thin!


----------



## Willa (Sep 26, 2008)

Tish, I'm with you on that one, but last evening I lost the battle 
Ate 2 burgers and an onion ring
I s*ck this week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And today I pay the price for it, I have Irritable bowel syndrome and today it's going waaaaayyyyyyyyyy out of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They say we learn from our mistakes?
I must be very retarded, because I never learned... lolll
(sorry had to take this with some humor, don't wanna fall in tears again).


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Tish, I'm with you on that one, but last evening I lost the battle 
Ate 2 burgers and an onion ring
I s*ck this week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And today I pay the price for it, I have Irritable bowel syndrome and today it's going waaaaayyyyyyyyyy out of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They say we learn from our mistakes?
I must be very retarded, because I never learned... lolll
(sorry had to take this with some humor, don't wanna fall in tears again)._

 
I have IBS too...and guess what I am on my way to lunch and having a burger and fries damnit and guess what else...tomorrow Again is a new day!! UGGGHHHH
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Yes I am pathetic...but I am also craving a burger!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 26, 2008)

We must all be having a bad week... LOL.  Don't feel bad.

Tish... i always say that as well.  I wish it would stick in my head and I would remember that when i am tucking into something really unhealthy.

A burger sounds good now.


----------



## rbella (Sep 26, 2008)

Ugghh.  Nothing sounds good.  I guess that is good for my diet b/c as soon as it hits my lips, it goes directly to the toilet.  I'm so gross.  

Seriously, could I please just have one freaking normal day where I'm not either sweating profusely, sitting on the toilet or barfing?  I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Willa (Sep 26, 2008)

rbella : caught something???
Or is it stress?

My friend who is in India right now had this for a WHOLE MONTH! Luckyly she's coming back monday, after 1 year over there. She had enough of all this (the whole complicated situation in this country). BUT, she lost about 30 pounds!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh my goodness just a big ole group hug for y'all.

Sending good vibes out for those sick, struggling, whatever.  

xoxoxo


----------



## darkwater_soul (Sep 27, 2008)

Oui, just got back from Vegas, and I actually LOST weight there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't get me wrong, I'm happy, just I had expected to fall off. Nothing fatty or greasy sounded good, and I didn't want soda at all. I had lots of water, of course walking the strip all day, and eating lots of healthy salmon and stuff (BTW - anyone going out there, the salmon at Nuba or Noba at Hard Rcok Hotel is UHMAZING.) 

Tish - I just sent out that book to you... I hope it inspires you, girl. I know it did me.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkwater_soul* 

 
_Oui, just got back from Vegas, and I actually LOST weight there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Don't get me wrong, I'm happy, just I had expected to fall off. Nothing fatty or greasy sounded good, and I didn't want soda at all. I had lots of water, of course walking the strip all day, and eating lots of healthy salmon and stuff (BTW - anyone going out there, the salmon at Nuba or Noba at Hard Rcok Hotel is UHMAZING.) 

Tish - I just sent out that book to you... I hope it inspires you, girl. I know it did me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

GREAT!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait to get it...Something has to inspire me...Because I am feeling quite uninspirational right about now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad you had a good time...and lost weight to boot! I was in Vegas in February ..I will have to tell my dh it's time for a new trip especially since I will be skinny by my birthday on 11/30  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or NOT!!


----------



## rbella (Sep 27, 2008)

Willa-I think I just caught a bug. Yuck!! 

Tish-after you get inspired, could you please inspire me?


----------



## Willa (Sep 27, 2008)

Nooooo not a bug!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Willa-I think I just caught a bug. Yuck!! 

Tish-after you get inspired, could you please inspire me?_

 
Hell Yeah!! But it damn sure won't be today


----------



## babiid0llox (Sep 27, 2008)

Haven't posted in a while. But some of my improvements include the fixup-erization of my portion sizes and starting the Couch to 5km program (failing to complete workout 1, but still continued for about 29 mins or so).

Woo feel so good this week! Glad to see everyone else is doing well, *rbella *hope you stay healthy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Oh if anyone would like any info on the recommendations on portion sizes by the Australian Institute of Sport (AIS) I'm more than happy to give it to you. This link contains very similar information however what we were told at the AIS was slightly different. We were told the 'meat' or protein portion of your meal (this includes fish, chicken and whatever) should be the size of your fist. The carbs and veggies should be equal (and take up the rest of your plate). Oh also these recommendations are for everyday people, not for athletes if your wondering.

http://www.nestle.com.au/NR/rdonlyre...ioncontrol.pdf

Also here's the link to the Couch to 5k program:
Cool Running :: The Couch-to-5K Running Plan


----------



## melliquor (Sep 28, 2008)

I am finally starting to feel better and getting my eating a bit more under control.  I have weigh in tomorrow... hopefully i won't gain too much. 

I hope everybody has a good day.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 28, 2008)

Allright my lovelies - how is everyone? I know many of us have been struggling, myself included. However, I am determined to keep on keeping on. As helpless as I feel sometimes, I also feel like giving up just is not an option. 

Remember, it's about progress, not perfection. 

Random tip of the day - Steps to help regain control of emotional eating (courtesy of the Mayo Clinic):

Though strong emotions can trigger cravings for food, you can take steps to control those cravings. To help stop emotional eating, try these suggestions: 

*Learn to recognize true hunger.* Is your hunger physical or emotional? If you ate just a few hours ago and don't have a rumbling stomach, you're probably not really hungry. Give the craving a few minutes to pass.  
*Know your triggers.* For the next several days, write down what you eat, how much you eat, when you eat, how you're feeling when you eat and how hungry you are. Over time, you may see patterns emerge that reveal negative eating patterns and triggers to avoid.  
*Look elsewhere for comfort.* Instead of unwrapping a candy bar, take a walk, treat yourself to a movie, listen to music, read or call a friend. If you think that stress relating to a particular event is nudging you toward the refrigerator, try talking to someone about it to distract yourself. Plan enjoyable events for yourself.  
*Don't keep unhealthy foods around.* Avoid having an abundance of high-calorie comfort foods in the house. If you feel hungry or blue, postpone the shopping trip for a few hours so that these feelings don't influence your decisions at the store.  
*Snack healthy.* If you feel the urge to eat between meals, choose a low-fat, low-calorie food, such as fresh fruit, vegetables with fat-free dip or unbuttered popcorn. Or test low-fat, lower calorie versions of your favorite foods to see if they satisfy your craving.  
*Eat a balanced diet.* If you're not getting enough calories to meet your energy needs, you may be more likely to give in to emotional eating. Try to eat at fairly regular times and don't skip breakfast. Include foods from the basic groups in your meals. Emphasize whole grains, vegetables and fruits, as well as low-fat dairy products and lean protein sources. When you fill up on the basics, you're more likely to feel fuller, longer.  
*Exercise regularly and get adequate rest.* Your mood is more manageable and your body can more effectively fight stress when it's fit and well rested.  
If you give in to emotional eating, forgive yourself and start fresh the next day. Try to learn from the experience, and make a plan for how you can prevent it in the future. Focus on the positive changes you're making in your eating habits and give yourself credit for making changes that ensure better health. 

I realize the above is likely old news to most of us, but a little reminder never hurts.

Stay well all.


----------



## babiid0llox (Sep 28, 2008)

*MzzRach *thanks for those tips, a little reminder never hurts and* melliquor* good luck with the weigh in!

I just decided to post and say that this morning I weighed 65.5 kg! Less than 2 weeks ago I weighed 73kg. I haven't been checking my weight religiously as I was more going to base my weight loss on dress sizes and measurements etc. but I think I'll start including weight as well.

I'm not sure how much that is in pounds, but over here 1-2kg of weight loss per week is healthy. However I do gain and lose weight much more quickly than others and I also have a very slow metabolism. Most of this weight loss can be attributed to exercise as I have been exercising a lot more in the last week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways just wanted to share my joy and hope everyone else is having similar success


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 28, 2008)

Congrats babiid0llox!

I've been less than successful.  I went back home to attend a wedding last weekend and ummm I was a little piggie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (mom's cooking? did I ever have a chance?)


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 28, 2008)

_Great Job Babiid0llox_ ..... Keep up the good work!!!

I have exactly 2 months and 2 days B4 my birthday...I will do this!! Damnit!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 28, 2008)

Ok  Ladies.... I just had my husband take a full body photo of me in just my undies! OMG I did not even recognize myself!! So this is my incentive!! HELL no if you are thinking I am going to post this photo!! But I will when and if I loose the weight to show you a side by side! It was so horrid it looked like he had photoshopped me in a bad way!!


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 28, 2008)

Tish, you are brave!  I don't think I have the guts for such a photo.  Perhaps that's because I just had a s'more. tsk tsk on me!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_Tish, you are brave! I don't think I have the guts for such a photo. Perhaps that's because I just had a s'more. tsk tsk on me!_

 
If I had had any idea what he saw on the other side of that lens do you think I would have..I told him we may have just messed up because now that I know what he sees I am NEVER getting naked in front of him again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had never really seen myself the way those pictures actually looked. I was the girl that I look at with the too little clothes on walking down the street and I think, Why is she wearng that! I know now because she can't fit into any of her other damn clothes just like me!


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_If I had had any idea what he saw on the other side of that lens do you think I would have..I told him we may have just messed up because now that I know what he sees I am NEVER getting naked in front of him again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had never really seen myself the way those pictures actually looked. I was the girl that I look at with the too little clothes on walking down the street and I think, Why is she wearng that! I know now because she can't fit into any of her other damn clothes just like me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I don't know whether to laugh or to cry!  I totally understand how you feel.  I have so many pictures of myself in a LBD that was too damned little.  Ugh. 





I will say this:  you are your own harshest critic.  I'm sure your husband is enjoying those photos (or the thought of them) as we speak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!


----------



## Willa (Sep 29, 2008)

Guess what ladies?

Gained weight
6 pounds.
Not very happy about it. I guess I didn't cut enought


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh Willa...Maybe it's muscle...it weighs more than fat...Have you been exercising and toning perhaps? 

Well I'm off to a good start....I think I am ready now..I have had a cup of coffe and I am going to have a salad with fat-free italian dressing for lunch!! The pictures did it for me!


----------



## Willa (Sep 29, 2008)

No actually I don't exercise a lot except from the daily 30 min walk I do to go to work and come back.

I have been a bad girl lately, my periods are aslo playing a big role in my weight. It can make a 5 pounds difference. 

I'm going to start writing everything I eat in a notebook so I can take a look back at what I ate... Maybe it's the answer.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_No actually I don't exercise a lot except from the daily 30 min walk I do to go to work and come back.

I have been a bad girl lately, my periods are aslo playing a big role in my weight. It can make a 5 pounds difference. 

I'm going to start writing everything I eat in a notebook so I can take a look back at what I ate... Maybe it's the answer._

 
One's period can make weight fluctuate several pounds (or at least appear to).  Once your current cycle is done, I have a feeling your numbers will stabilize.  Don't let this get you down!


----------



## rbella (Sep 29, 2008)

I feel you, Willa. I haven't even stepped on the scale b/c I know it will be totally embarrassing.  I'm finishing up my period and cannot wait.  It makes me want to eat, eat, eat!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Willa (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks girls
I've also started a note book with inspirational thoughts (sp??)
As an over eater, I have to kick my butt everyday
It's haaaaaaard right now, I'm telling you, but it aint gonna win, hellll noooo


----------



## melliquor (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey girlies... you guys have been busy posting.  I am off in a minute but just wanted to let you know...

*I lost 4lbs this week*












... making my total up 13 lbs so far.

I am 12 lbs from my 10% goal.

I am off to my meeting now.  Have a good evening.  I will read everything once I get back.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 29, 2008)

Fabulous!!! I hope to have the same news to report next week too!! 
Great going!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 29, 2008)

Go Mel!!  Woo-freaking-hoo!  

;-)


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 29, 2008)

MEL!  You are an inspiration! Yaaaaaay!

Willa, I think periods throw everyone off.  Don't let the numbers throw you off.  I think keeping a food journal is a good idea.  I think I'd feel too ashamed to have a piece of halloween candy everytime I passed the bowl if I had to write it down! 









We can do it, ladies!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 29, 2008)

I did so great today! Breakfast was coffee no cream w/sweetner...Lunch was a salad with lots of peppers to boost the metabolism and no soda all day!! My husband just asked..whats for dinner..I said for the next two months..if you want food get it for yourself because if I'm not eating I'm not cooking!! Sucka!!!

Lizzie...Love your new profile pic...You and your man are 1 good looking couple!


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Tish!  His mom just got married and we got dolled up for the ceremony.  I'm all shiny from dancing in the pic though... (shiny is a nice word for sweaty haha)

A salad sounds sound sooo good!  I just cleaned out the fridge and threw out a bunch of romaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hate throwing away food.  

Cooking for other people is such a trap.  I just made my neighbor some red velvet cupcakes (I had a bite of one and gave the rest of it to my bf) but I feel like I "tasted" the frosting one too many times lol  

I've been trying to get him to eat healthier with me so I've been cooking with a lot of veggies but I always feel guilty because when I don't have time to cook the rest of the veggies go bad and I have to chuck them (this happens a lot with lettuce, celery, spinach....things that come in bunches)


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 29, 2008)

I am SOOOOOOOOOOO hungry ladies!!! So before I eat something I will regret ...I guess I'll just go to bed and let my husband have his way with me...something else I probably will totally regret!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just can't win tonight !!!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 30, 2008)

Congratulations babiid0llox!!!  That is fantastic.  

MzzRach - Thanks for the great tips.  I am def an emotional eater.

I track everything that i eat... even when i am having a really bad day.  At least, I can see how many points have went over.  Last week, I didn't track anything because i had the flu but i must not have been eating as much as i thought because i ended up losing.  

Today, I am having bagel for breakfast, ham & rocket sandwich, soup & carrots, dinner... don't know yet... i am thinking of getting a takeaway because i am going out shopping tonite.

Have a good day ladies.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey ladies - how is everyone?  My week is going better - I am focusing on my goals and trying not to give in to "weak" moments.......

I need to do some grocery shopping today and stock up on clean and healthy foods!


----------



## Willa (Sep 30, 2008)

Actually I'm not feeling so well
A big shot in the ''trigger'' area

Last night, we were having diner, and had planned to go and take a long walk after that, but suddenly my man felt bad and lost consciousness (sp??). I had to call the ambulance, we went to the hospital and everything.

He's very stressed right now because he's an investor, you see the whole point? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So we came back home, because there was a 10h wait, and he was feeling better. We'll go to the doctor later. It's very stressfull for me, but I'm ok, I guess... Staying at home for today, I want to make sure he's ok, and also we STILL haven't our plumbing problem fixed. Another plumber is coming today, but I'm somewhat negative about it, it seems it will never stop. 

And that is not helping me with my O/E problem


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 30, 2008)

OMG Willa I am so sorry!  Please let us know how your man is doing, that is terrible.

Hang in there lovely.  *big hugs*

xoxo


----------



## Willa (Sep 30, 2008)

We don't really know
He's a nervous person at first... so it's not a surprise that it happened because of what is happening right now. In canada the markets are not tooooo touched right now, but I just hope it's going to get better because I can see it from here, he's going to faint again...

I didnt eat too much for breakfast, that's a good news.
Thank you MzzRach for your kind words


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 30, 2008)

MzzRach...Love the new pic! How pretty you are! I think I have only seen your pretty blue eyes before now!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 30, 2008)

Willa...I hope he feels better...I know my husband must be worried as well being a small business owner...But he will never let it show...which is not always a good thing to keep it bottled up...We will keep him in our prayers!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_MzzRach...Love the new pic! How pretty you are! I think I have only seen your pretty blue eyes before now!!_

 
Tish, girl you are too kind!  *blushes*


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey everyone... hope all is well! 

I thought I would post this article I got from eDiets, I get these emails pretty much daily with different tips and exercises to try.. 

This one is the "10 Biggest Weight Loss Mistakes" so maybe it will help someone.. anyone! I know I've gotten a boost in confidence and a renewed sense of "ok I can do this" from reading it, so hopefully you will too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

 _I don't know about you, but I'd like to see your weight-loss efforts succeed. As a woman who lost 50 pounds more than 20 years ago and has been dedicated to health and fitness -- with an occasional Haagen Dazs along the way -- I want you to know the ten biggest weight-loss mistakes I've made and how you can avoid them._ 

*1. If I say I want to lose 50 pounds, I will! *I know, I know, what's the point of dieting if you don't have a specific number in mind? Well, it's important to understand that as your body matures, it responds to exercise and reduced calorie consumption in different ways. I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but the older we get, the harder our weight-loss efforts become. 
Remember when you were in your 20s and you could go a couple of days without eating and BINGO, suddenly the scale was back down where you wanted it? Well, as we lose muscle mass and go through the lovely changes of life, our body doesn't bounce back like that anymore. So set a goal of becoming more active while keeping an eye on nutrition. This is an attainable and realistic goal. 

*2. Diet is deprivation!* Generally speaking, a diet will act as a jumpstart for your weight-loss efforts. The hope is that you will find certain aspects of your selected diet and apply those to your lifestyle permanently. The problem is, many people view diets as their last chance to lose weight, and they completely exempt any "fun food" from their diet. Granted, if you are serious about losing weight, you need to rid yourself of too much sugar and junk food, but a treat is fine once in a while. 

*3. I will look like a movie star!* How often have we said to our kids, "If Johnny jumped off a bridge, would you?" OK, maybe the names have been changed, but you get the gist. Our bodies are uniquely ours and how they respond to exercise, stress, love, happiness and so on can vary greatly. We have to respect our bodies, our unique strengths and weaknesses and build upon the things we recognize as strengths. 

Your friend, family member or neighbor may have lost a bunch of weight, but her body type and yours are probably very different. Sure, you can find out what she did to attain her goal, but it's more important that _you_ find out what will help you achieve a realistic goal. 

*4. Once I'm finished with the diet, I can go back to what I did before!* All too often, people view diets with a starting and ending point. The hope is that you will use the diet to shift what you're doing now, whether it's limiting your sugar intake, reducing your daily calorie consumption, increasing your water or whatever it may be. Your attempt should be to lose the bad habits you've grown accustomed to. 

I remember a reader once wrote me, "A good friend of mine just lost 60 pounds on a diet. Does that mean he can go back to his old way of eating?" 
I wasn't sure if the reader was serious or not, but let's think about that question. If he had 60 pounds to lose because his health was poor, why in the world would he want to go back to his old way of eating (which clearly got him into trouble)? So when you begin a diet, look at the aspects that make sense to you and your current lifestyle. These are the pieces you want to apply to your lifestyle. If there are aspects of a diet that are not appealing, let them go and stick with what works for you! 

*5. I need someone to tell me what to eat! *Here's the deal, we all _know_ what we should be eating. However, because of the plethora of information available, we have become a society confused with which foods are good for us and which are not. We have become consumed with eating to lose weight versus eating to be healthy. When you eat well and are active, nine times out of 10, your weight will be where it needs to be. It might not match the weight charts, but eating well and exercising will give your body what it needs to be healthy. In other words, daily activity and mindful nutrition results in an appropriate weight! You know you should be eating more fruits and veggies and less processed foods, right? Believe in yourself enough to know that you've got what it takes to make the right changes! 

*6. If I just exercise a couple of hours a day, I can eat whatever I want!* Yeah, and if I just wish hard enough, I can sing like Barbra Streisand. The truth is that just exercising in an effort to lose weight won't cut the mustard. Your success will be short-lived and never become a regular part of your lifestyle. Exercise needs to be embraced for all of the right reasons, including the following: more energy, improved quality of life, reduced risks of cancer, cardiovascular risks and osteoporosis. Find one of the hundreds of benefits that speak to you and go for it. If you exercise simply to keep your weight in check, it will never be enough to maintain weight loss. 

*7. I don't have time to exercise, so I'll just cut out more calories!* Again, you need to focus on health. If we make decisions to alter our lifestyle simply for weight loss, "Fugheddaboudit!" -- it will never last. You must figure out incentives valuable enough to you that you'll exercise and eat well for all of the right reasons 

*8. Writing things down doesn't make a difference! *Trust me, it does. Some of my greatest client success stories come from those who were committed to keeping track of what they put in their mouth. Come on, how many times do you pop something into your mouth and then say, "It was small, so it doesn't count"? We all have, but if you're writing things down, you can clearly see where your biggest struggles lie. Additionally, if you are able to see where those struggles are, you can begin taking steps to change them, one at a time. And that, my friends, is the secret to long-term success -- baby steps! 

*9. You're bad!* No, actually, murder is bad, YOU are not bad. Making an unhealthy food choice is NOT bad. As long as we continue to view our choices as bad or good, we will always struggle with change. When making choices about exercise or food, more often than not we try to make the best choices. Sometimes stress, time constraints and lifestyle change can have a huge impact on our choices. We all have challenging weeks, sometimes even challenging months. Doing the best you can do is all you can do. I often pose this question to my clients when they tell me they've been bad: "What would you tell a friend who was struggling with good decisions?" Nine times out of 10, they end up answering that question with what they need to be telling themselves: "It will be OK, there's always tomorrow." 

*10. New Year's Resolutions!* Let's just say here and now, that never again will you look to the New Year as your time to drop weight and get active. Why? Because you're going to do it today and tomorrow and the next day and the day after and so on. Waiting until a particular time of year because you believe it will be the key to your success just doesn't work. Think about how many New Year's resolutions you have made to lose weight -- probably more than you'd like to count. Start taking baby steps toward healthy living. Start making small changes that will have a big impact on the quality of your life. Only you can make the decision to make changes in your lifestyle, and only you can decide which changes are reasonable and which are not. 

After losing 50 pounds those years ago, I still try and figure out what was the turning point for me. Was it the constant fatigue? Was it the teasing by friends and family? Was it the fact that I couldn't wear the cool clothes my friends were wearing? I'm not really sure, maybe all of the above. But I do know one thing: Changing my lifestyle and seeing the impact healthy living had on my health was very important to me. I want it to be important to you, too. Begin today by choosing a couple of things you'd like to start changing. Then, one at a time, you'll be laying the foundation for a life of healthy living. You can do it, I know you can! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
source: http://www.ediets.com/news/NewsArtic...700011#article


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks MACLovin!  Those tips are great.


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 30, 2008)

Willa, I'm sorry to hear that and I hope your husband is doing better!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 30, 2008)

How did you ladies do today??? I did good...not great but better than previously! I'm hoping everyone is doing good if not better!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 30, 2008)

I did pretty well. I am done with eating for the day - evenings are the hardest for me, I am trying to break the evening eating habit.  

Starting my early morning power walks again tomorrow.  I always feel amazing when I get those in.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I did pretty well. I am done with eating for the day - evenings are the hardest for me, I am trying to break the evening eating habit. 

Starting my early morning power walks again tomorrow. I always feel amazing when I get those in._

 
Mine too..I am trying to cut my eating off by 7pm everyday...You will do great!! The weather is wonderful here now for walking...I am a bike rider though so my dh and I are going to start back to our evening trail rides...if he can break away from the shop long enough!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 30, 2008)

Going to brush my teeth NOW so I don't eat. LOL! There's my tip of the day.


----------



## Willa (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Going to brush my teeth NOW so I don't eat. LOL! There's my tip of the day.










_

 
I do that too!!!
You should have seen me in the bathroom last night, fighting with myself, telling me : Helene, brush your teeth, NO you wont eat that muffin...

Today it's like a sh*tty day
Woke up with an headache, but it's ok now
I walked in a dog poo on my way to work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The old lady at the bus stop was so sweet, she told me good luck
I decided to go buy a lotery, could be a lucky day, as they say when you walk in poo... lollll

For lunch I'm having leftovers, pastas with basil pesto, sundried tomatoes and cauliflower.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 1, 2008)

Willa.....*big hugs* I hope your day gets better. I'm sorry about the poo!

I am VERY annoyed with myself because I did not get my fat bum out of bed this morning for my walk.

I think I need a kick in the bottom *bends over* - help me out ladies!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Oct 1, 2008)

I've lost 34lbs since April!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_I've lost 34lbs since April! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That is awesome - congrats!  What plan are you doing?  Please share with us.


----------



## Willa (Oct 1, 2008)

34 lbs?
WOW...
That's fantastic, how did you do that?





MzzRach : don't go for a walk, there's dog poo all over the place
Hehehe


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_I've lost 34lbs since April! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG....that is wonderful...Please tell us....I just need 20 lbs....


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 1, 2008)

Does anyone watch The Biggest Loser? I love that show and the Dad and daughter last night gave me so much inspiration!


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 1, 2008)

*kicks Mzz Rach*  (Only because I'm helpful haha)

Congrats Indian Barbie!!!!

I'm having coffee (black) and getting my specktra fix.  I have to go to work and I have a midterm today.  Food (for once) isn't really at the forefront of my mind.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## rbella (Oct 1, 2008)

I suck so bad.  Off topic-Tish your boobs are amazing.  I wish mine stood up like that. And, you don't look like you need to lose even 1 lb. !!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_ And, you don't look like you need to lose even 1 lb. !!!!_

 
ITA - Tish, you look perfect to me.

rbella - you DO NOT suck!  No self-negative talk, I won't have it.


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 1, 2008)

rbella, I wont have it either!  you are such a LOVELY person.  

&if I were as thin as any of you, I'd be doing cartwheels!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I suck so bad. Off topic-Tish your boobs are amazing. I wish mine stood up like that. And, you don't look like you need to lose even 1 lb. !!!!_

 
Ahh you're so sweet....But as you notice ...you have not seen any full body butt shots!! Waist up...I'm good! Never had a tummy or gained weight in my face or arms... All my weight is in my rear! Not to my husbands complaint...He says, Baby you're not fat, you're built for comfort!! I would like for him to keep the one good eye that he has left..I have already poked out the left one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just need to get serious and do some squats..I could stand to loose 15 lbs but 20 would be a nice cushion...To be honest I weigh @140- 142 lbs ... BUT....I weighed 139 when I was 9 months pregnant....Whats wrong with this picture???????????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And my cycle started today!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_ITA - Tish, you look perfect to me.

rbella - you DO NOT suck! No self-negative talk, I won't have it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks ...you tell her!! She is beautiful...and so are you!! All the ladies on this weight forum are...we are harder on ourselves than anyone could ever be! But we all know how we can look and we desire that so much! Sometimes too much!


----------



## rbella (Oct 1, 2008)

I would give my left nut (if I had one) to be your weight.  That's as close as ya'll are gettin' to mine.....

Thanks for not letting me beat myself up, but YOU CAN'T STOP ME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm gonna take a full body shot tonight and show you guys...and if you thinking I will be in a bathing suit or less...Get the Heck over it...I will be fully dressed! So don't keep refreshing your screen for a good laugh at my expense!!!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Oct 1, 2008)

I cut down my carbohydrates a lot, I only eat 200g MAX every day. But those 200grams are only slow digesting carbs e.g Wholewheat bread, oatmeal, etc.

Like bodybuilders have protein shakes, I've realised that it's not for building muscle, it actually adds nutritional value to my daily diet. So my meals mainly consist of protein and green vegetables, also lots of nuts and fruit only in the mornings. 

I eat every 3-4 hours, in small quantities which give a great metabolism boost (so does black coffee). To keep my sanity, I have a cheat day once in 2 weeks when I can pig out on whatever I want.

Recently my weightloss has slowed down but now I've been introducing a lot more activity into my daily life, doing at least half-hour of exercise every other day.

34lbs seems like a lot but the heavier you are, the easier it is for you to loose weight, and I've got about 80lbs more untill I become a healthy size. I can't believe how easy it has been to change my lifestyle, healthy eating and exercise will always be a part of my life now, I can't wait untill i become slim and have a beautiful body.

I know it ill take a long time to reach my goals, but I want to loose the fat slowly so I won't need plastic surgery for excess skin removal. I've been aiming at loosing 1 or 2 lbs every week. In 6 months, my skin is glowing beautifully, and my hair is thicker and longer than ever. 

I hope that gives you insight


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 1, 2008)

Indian Barbie...You look fabulous! Your face is so beautiful! The rate you are loosing is perfect...You know it's fat loss and not muscle. I wish I could do the low carb...However I am anemic so I can't. I have to eat foods that give me lots of energy and take many supplements. I did however try it once..I did loose weight...But I also spent a week in the hospital. I can't wait to see you when you have lost all your weight...I can't imagine you being even more beautiful.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Oct 1, 2008)

thanks hon! Yeah cutting down carbs is quite dangerous because your brain needs them!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 1, 2008)

Indian Barbie - thank you so much for sharing your experience and your plan. You are such a beautiful woman, at any weight!  I mean that.

I am really thinking about the approach you have taken - I have realized that I am quite addicted to carbs and cutting them back would be a good idea for me.  I think it is something I need to do, and do it now.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 1, 2008)

Congrats Babidoll lox, 

And indian barbie you're inspirational, its sticking to it thats the hard part for me.  

Mzzz Rach loving your tips. 

And Tish you are gorgeous any photos i've seen of you, amazing! You too Rbella!  

Me I'm resisting the urget o pig out big time, we're doing 'biggest loser' at my office, first weigh in is tomorrow Iv'e been bad I'm petrified I'll be too fat for the scale to weigh me I'm bringing my own that goes up to 400Lbs, i'm seriously that huge (not 400lbs but... WELL over 300.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  

So my friends are already on health kick, you guys here are, and now work, i mean if I fail with all this peer support then I have more issues than I thought.  Our biggest loser club is going to start out for 6 months, so I hope to lose over 60lbs, I don't care if I win, its the peer accountability that I am more worried about. !


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok ladies...Here goes the headless Fat Girl Shots....These will only be up for 24 hrs or 2 ...I came home took off my lab jacket and my lil 6 y/o took these shots...I told him to get my good side...He said..But, Mommy which side is that???...He had a point so I said Please just snap the photos before I hurt you.

Pics went bye bye!! Thank Goodness for a edit button!!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Oct 1, 2008)

hey i just posted the best weight loss advice on the main forum, check it out x


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 1, 2008)

Tish - I honestly think you look sexy and curvy and lovely.  You have a beautiful hourglass figure.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks MzzRach you always find the best in everyone...You're so wonderful!...However..My (hour) glass runneth over! Not to mention I can't wear any of my clothes. I would just feel better about myself if I was back to my old self and back in my regular sized clothing. Just not a body I am comfortable in or with. I have never been this bottom heavy...This has come from my two years of married bliss...That happy weight...well dang it I am unhappy with it!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh my dear my whole body runneth over!!  And I don't have the b*lls to post body picks.  I am so unhappy with my body right now.......*cries*

I know, it is all about the weight that you feel comfortable with and what feels like "yourself".  I totally hear where you are coming from.  I will never be a very thin person as my body type is not like that - it's just not how I am shaped, no matter what weight I am at.  I just want to get to a point where I feel healthy and sexy and confident.  I do not need to be a stick to feel that way.

xoxo


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 2, 2008)

I agree! I love my curves..Just less of them!! We will be back to comfortable soon..I know it...The Fall/Winter is just so hard for me...I love comfort foods at this time of the year!


----------



## rbella (Oct 2, 2008)

^^^Dear God, you look amazing!!!!!!!!!!  I would love to have that bod!!!!!!!!! Ya'll are gettin nothin but the neck up from me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 2, 2008)

Tish, I agree with MzzRach.  I think you look great!  But we can tell you that til we're blue in the face.  It's more about being comfortable in your body.  I think you (or someone else?) said that we are our own harshest critic in an earlier post and I completely agree.  My goal weight is definitely different than yours or anyone else's.  &like I said before, if I weighed as much as you do now, I be soooo happy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want to lose my tumtum fat!  I also want to lose that weird bit of armpit fat, but I think that's going to be hard to do.  Next summer I want to be a size 12.  I don't want to post my current size (because I'm chickenshit) but I'm sure you can infer by my photos.  Blehhhhhhhhh.

Good luck tomorrow, everyone!


....oh, and umm... I ate a Rice Krispie Treat today...  *runs away!*


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 2, 2008)

As long as net lets me I need to be obsessive posty, thats the oNly thing that works with me, 

And Tish, I think yer hot, but hope you get to a weight where you feel more comfy! me I'd kill to be anywher close to your size :-D its all individual... the day I fit into a size 20 (plus size) is a day I'll do a groovy dance I haven't been that since I was 21 years old! 

I went out for coffee with a friend I hadn't seen in a while she's so precious I hope that I am half as good a friend to her as she is to me. We went for coffee, I had JUST coffee, no sugar or anything in it, and  a bit of fruit at her place.  So yeah, I'm trying from all angles... though the trip we're taking in 2 weeks is going to be TOUGH! TO be near good restuarants and not pig out... Will power, help me now!


----------



## Willa (Oct 2, 2008)

Tish, honestly, you look very hot!
I don't see any fat I'd loose if I was you











Sexy Tish, oulala


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks ladies...Lets have a good day...and personally...I am very distraught with my appearance..Pictures go bye bye now


----------



## rbella (Oct 2, 2008)

^^^if you are distraught, would it help if I told you that i love you?  i hope you have a great day.  you always make me smile.


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 2, 2008)

Seriously?  Could there be a sweeter group of people ... EVER?

I think not.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh hows it going everyone, made it through the morning... had a good cereal breakfast, w/ skim milk and blue berries. 

Brought snacks to work, 1 tbsp of peanut butter (an indulgence I know!) and celery and small peice of cheese, and yoghurt. Lots of snacks yes, but thats what kept me away from the donuts.  WE also did our biggest loser weight in I way way more than I thought my stupid scale is not right, *Kicks it*  yup... 

351.2lbs... I'll admit that here, seriously I have a problem, I don't feel sorry for myself btu I am mad at myself. (And yes I know how could I not know i was THAT big... I don't know its just... a warped sense of self where you learn to ignore the fat I guess? )


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for checking in snowflake!

I doing well so far.  I have had non fat latte and a yogurt with fruit and a bit of granola so far.  And Aunt Flo has come for her monthly visitation.  Joy!


----------



## rbella (Oct 2, 2008)

I guess I'm doing well?  I haven't eaten anything and only had a cup of coffee.  My stomach hurts today.  Maybe it will hurt for the rest of my life?


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Thanks for checking in snowflake!

I doing well so far. I have had non fat latte and a yogurt with fruit and a bit of granola so far. And Aunt Flo has come for her monthly visitation. Joy!_

 

Well her mean twin sister Aunt Flo4Eva is at my house too!! She is meaner and has a serious sweet tooth..I had pancakes for breakfast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AND 2 tacos for lunch!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 2, 2008)

RBELLA....I thought you might get a smile out of this...Probably only you and I will.... House in Houston sign! And yes...you are the sweetest person ever!1 I love you back and it did help my fat a$$ feel better!!!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Hey so how did the day go, I hope you are feeling better rbella! 

I ate okay now to get some excercise I was going to walk while watching Grey's Anatomy but its not on tonight ?  Dunno if thats just in canada our leaders debate in english is taking over the airwaves at 8... so I guess I will walk during survivor... not nearly the same thrill for me but oh well ~L~


----------



## rbella (Oct 2, 2008)

You are doing great, snowflake!!!

Tish, that is so damned funny I can't handle it.  I swear that is how we felt.  We would have taken someone out to get some a/c.  Seriously.


----------



## Willa (Oct 3, 2008)

So I got this super childish goal/inspiration, I got to share with you girls.

In a month, my favorite group of all time is coming back to Quebec, for 3 concerts. Me and my sister are going to 2 concerts, and as we bought from the Fan Club, we might have very good seats. Its for the Backstreet Boys, I know... not a lot of people like them hahaha but you know, I've been a fan since 1995 when I was 15.

Sooooo all this story to tell that I want to lose some weight, to be proud of myself, but also for the fun of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because we'll be near the stage and they probably will see us LOL

So that's my inspiration of the day
Call me crazy, you can... lollll


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_So I got this super childish goal/inspiration, I got to share with you girls.

In a month, my favorite group of all time is coming back to Quebec, for 3 concerts. Me and my sister are going to 2 concerts, and as we bought from the Fan Club, we might have very good seats. Its for the Backstreet Boys, I know... not a lot of people like them hahaha but you know, I've been a fan since 1995 when I was 15.

Sooooo all this story to tell that I want to lose some weight, to be proud of myself, but also for the fun of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because we'll be near the stage and they probably will see us LOL

So that's my inspiration of the day
Call me crazy, you can... lollll_

 

I think that is as great an inspiration as any other. I love the Backstreet boys! They were so danged cute who didn't love them at some point in time!
I know you can do it! I'm sure you're going to look great either way! I have Orchestra seats tomorrow for the Color Purple...But I figured Oprah of all people should be understanding of my weight  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . But I also have front row seats to the Eric Benet concert on the 18th...Maybe I can loose something by then...Because I'm sure he'll be looking in the audience for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!!


----------



## Willa (Oct 3, 2008)

Mmmm Eric Benet...


----------



## rbella (Oct 3, 2008)

Willa, I totally lost weight and put on my best outfit for the George Michael concert, just in case he looked my way.

TISH-that avatar is great.  I a shirt with Rosie the Riveter on it and I have to say, Obama looks quite lovely in her place!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 3, 2008)

How's everyone doing today?  TGIF!

xo


----------



## rbella (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm doing ok.  I have had one DP, b/c I'm totally weak.  But, other than that I am doing well on eating.  I've noticed that I just feel physically and mentally exhausted all the time.  I don't quite know why?


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Rbella!! I like it to...I thought it was cute...Looks like the Mr. Clean Guy 

Well I changed quite a few things in my life today...I decided I was doing away with all the things that depressed me...#1 My Weight #2 My Job. Ok I didn't hate my job but I did hate the fact of getting up every morning dropping off my child at daycare before school and working 10-12 hours daily. Yes, I made a VERY good living but after talking with my husband..He said if it would make you happier not working then don't. So for the first time in 22+ years I am not working ...It's scarey but I feel a sense of relief. So now I am going to get up after I take my soon to school NOT daycare and ride my bike and go work out during the weekdays...Take care of my house and my husband! Am I crazy??? My husband owns his own businesses and he also works as an Electronic Engineer. We will be married for 2 years 11/24, we have been together for 4 years...Does anyone like being a SAHM?? Was it frustrating? Did you feel like you were not contributing to the bottom line? 

Should I post this elsewhere ??


----------



## rbella (Oct 3, 2008)

I think it is fine that you posted this here.  That's why we are here, for support!!

My husband owns his own business and I was a SAHW (wife) for a year, but I didn't enjoy it.  Probably because I didn't workout, clean, cook or do pretty much of anything.  If you keep yourself busy it will be good and the fact that you have a child will make it better.  I was just bored off my ass because I didn't do anything.  And, when I say I didn't do anything.  I mean it.  How pathetic is that?

But, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I think this is a huge, momentous occasion and I think you will do well.  I'm very happy for you!!  I know you are nervous, but you are also motivated and you were not fully happy.  Now, you have a chance to be.  How great is that?

Good luck and big hugs to you!!!!!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes, and maybe I will work in my husband's shop a few hours a day or just get a part time job doing something I love! Volunteer at the school....But wait...I did make it clear...I am NOT giving up the cleaning lady!!! Well, I donlt want to anyway. I have promised myself I will keep busy. I have just NEVER depended on anyone to take care of me...That is the scarey part, you know!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 3, 2008)

Tish, being a SATM is wonderful for your child. My mom gave up her career for the first 6 years of my life and I am selfishly glad that she did those years were precious you will be VERY Busy and there are stresses but I think if its your thing it can be worth it... :-D 

Willa it is perfectly normal to want to look your best when you see celebs you adore. Besides, int eh vein of positive thinking who knows you might get a chance to meet them or get their autograph or take a picture with them, so yeah you want to look your absolute best! :-D 

--

Still struggling with the excercise, but I have been eating well I made the best supper if I do say so myself... lol (adn I do) 

I was trying to make an omlete to split with my dad, used 2 eggwhites and 1 whole egg, plus skim milk and spices... I ended up breaking it in half but that still worked out.  

I also had, chopped up a medium zucchini into star shapes and moon shapes, and sauteed it along with some long yet thinly sliced celery stalks, with chilli powder and cilantro.  beans and carots, w/ garlic and onion powder. I carved the carrods into flower shapes for a garnish. And Aparagus and Mushroom. sauteed for inside the omlete.  Desert was mango and a table spoon of peanut butter.  And homeade hot coacoa (cocoa powder + bake splenda and a bit of skim mlik + boiling water).  Okay sorry for rambling lol but that was the most effort I've put into dinner in a while.  I'm usually pretty meh and lazy  on friday nights... 


Now just to get myself more active.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 3, 2008)

What a great dinner...I am not quite that creative....Guess I will start being now that I have these extra 10 hours a day !!! Thanks ladies for making me feel better about my decision...I just talked to my husband...and he said "You worry too much...just relax and see how it goes..."I got you baby"


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey girls! I will officially be joining you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had McDonald's tonight(ya, i know) but tomorrow will be my official day of healthy dieting/"working out"(lol) I guess starting tomorow I will write everything I eat, what I do, if anything, as far as a workout goes and trials/tribulations etc. etc. Hopefully you girls can lend me some motivation and vice versa! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 p.s. just in case you'd like to know why I want to join-I've been living on a horrible poor college student diet and I've been feeling terrible(headaches,backaches,fatigue) and obviously packing on the pounds...well,now that I have a part time job I can actually do some nice grocery shopping for myself! I also have a gym in my neighborhood's rec. center that I've maybe been in once(?) yikes..I'll update tomorrow!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome aleksis210 the more support the better!! Hopefully we will all be able to help each other get over our bad eating habits and lack of motivation!!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome Aleksis! This is grand!


----------



## rbella (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^Oh, no.  You CANNOT give up the cleaning lady.  I DO NOT condone cleaning.  Oh hell no.  I'm being serious, btw.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 3, 2008)

I totally agree...Mary Lou stays forever....


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 3, 2008)

Just finished catching up on this thread, and want to post my thoughts on the recent posts, but my brain is mush from a long day.  Will post thoughts tomorrow when I feel like I can actually articulate properly.

Good night my lovelies. x


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 4, 2008)

MzzRach Hope you have a sweet sleep !


----------



## melliquor (Oct 4, 2008)

Welcome aleksis!

Hello ladies... sorry to have disappeared the last few days but i have been so busy at work... i was working 15 hr days the last 3 days.  I am feeling much better today... not as shattered.  

I have been sticking to my diet and doing really well... i have been trying to save points for my birthday tomorrow.  My DH is taking me for a nice dinner and making me a birthday cake.  He always spoils me when for my bd.  

Willa - sorry to hear about your DH... how is he doing now?

Tish - I missed your pic but you are beautiful.  I stayed at home with my daughter for the first couple of years and loved it.  I still wish now that i could stay at home with her but not able to.  If you are able to do it, then go for it and enjoy the time with your child.  

I hope everybody is doing really good the last few days.  Have a good day ladies.


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 4, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MEL!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enjoy your special day!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 4, 2008)

*HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY MEL!!!!*



























 A GOOD *REASON FOR ME TO EAT CAKE TODAY!!!!*




















:birt  hday:


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday Mel - today would be the day you can have your cake and eat it too, in case you might have forgotten. xo


----------



## rbella (Oct 4, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I hope you have a wonderful day!!!!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Tish - I missed your pic but you are beautiful. I stayed at home with my daughter for the first couple of years and loved it. I still wish now that i could stay at home with her but not able to. If you are able to do it, then go for it and enjoy the time with your child. _

 

Thanks Mel...I stayed home until my son was 8 months old then I went back to work...He will be 7 in January...so I feel like maybe I should have stayed off years ago..But I couldn't afford it..I was a single parent at that time... I know things will be different with me off..I will not be able to shop as much...I swear I spend over $1k now a month on unneccessary shopping..Giving it up doesn't bother me..Just have never had to feel dependent on any one...I know he is my husband...But, still...I will let you ladies know how it goes...We are going to buy me a new bike this morning so that I can get back into my riding more..My current one has seen better days! Several of my clients have offered me to work part-time for them so we will see how it goes..But I am not gonna do anything for the next 60 days but concentrate on getting in shape!!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_In a month, my favorite group of all time is coming back to Quebec, for 3 concerts. Me and my sister are going to 2 concerts, and as we bought from the Fan Club, we might have very good seats. Its for the Backstreet Boys, I know... not a lot of people like them hahaha but you know, I've been a fan since 1995 when I was 15.

Sooooo all this story to tell that I want to lose some weight, to be proud of myself, but also for the fun of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because we'll be near the stage and they probably will see us LOL

So that's my inspiration of the day
Call me crazy, you can... lollll_

 
I don't thing ANY inspiration is crazy. And I have a couple of BSB albums (yes, really!). I am sure the concert will be big, big, fun!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I'm doing ok. I have had one DP, b/c I'm totally weak. But, other than that I am doing well on eating. I've noticed that I just feel physically and mentally exhausted all the time. I don't quite know why?_

 
You have been through so much lately! And I find that my energy really lags when I can't get at least a little bit of exercise in. Have you been able to do that with your schedule? Even if it is only a few minutes a day, it helps so, so much. Hang in there my beauty.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_ 
Well I changed quite a few things in my life today...I decided I was doing away with all the things that depressed me...#1 My Weight #2 My Job. Ok I didn't hate my job but I did hate the fact of getting up every morning dropping off my child at daycare before school and working 10-12 hours daily. Yes, I made a VERY good living but after talking with my husband..He said if it would make you happier not working then don't. So for the first time in 22+ years I am not working ...It's scarey but I feel a sense of relief. So now I am going to get up after I take my soon to school NOT daycare and ride my bike and go work out during the weekdays...Take care of my house and my husband! Am I crazy??? My husband owns his own businesses and he also works as an Electronic Engineer. We will be married for 2 years 11/24, we have been together for 4 years...Does anyone like being a SAHM?? Was it frustrating? Did you feel like you were not contributing to the bottom line? _

 
Tish this is a huge step and I just want to congratulate you! You are not crazy - you are getting your priorities in order and that is a beautiful thing. I cannot relate personally since I have no children and live alone, but how scary and exciting it must feel at the same time. Just take it one day at a time.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowflakelashes* 

 
_ 
Still struggling with the excercise, but I have been eating well I made the best supper if I do say so myself... lol (adn I do) 

I was trying to make an omlete to split with my dad, used 2 eggwhites and 1 whole egg, plus skim milk and spices... I ended up breaking it in half but that still worked out. 

I also had, chopped up a medium zucchini into star shapes and moon shapes, and sauteed it along with some long yet thinly sliced celery stalks, with chilli powder and cilantro. beans and carots, w/ garlic and onion powder. I carved the carrods into flower shapes for a garnish. And Aparagus and Mushroom. sauteed for inside the omlete. Desert was mango and a table spoon of peanut butter. And homeade hot coacoa (cocoa powder + bake splenda and a bit of skim mlik + boiling water). Okay sorry for rambling lol but that was the most effort I've put into dinner in a while. I'm usually pretty meh and lazy on friday nights... 

Now just to get myself more active._

 
WOW - this is amazing! I wish I could come up with things like this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_Hey girls! I will officially be joining you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had McDonald's tonight(ya, i know) but tomorrow will be my official day of healthy dieting/"working out"(lol) I guess starting tomorow I will write everything I eat, what I do, if anything, as far as a workout goes and trials/tribulations etc. etc. Hopefully you girls can lend me some motivation and vice versa! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 p.s. just in case you'd like to know why I want to join-I've been living on a horrible poor college student diet and I've been feeling terrible(headaches,backaches,fatigue) and obviously packing on the pounds...well,now that I have a part time job I can actually do some nice grocery shopping for myself! I also have a gym in my neighborhood's rec. center that I've maybe been in once(?) yikes..I'll update tomorrow!_

 
Welcome aleksis!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Welcome aleksis!

Hello ladies... sorry to have disappeared the last few days but i have been so busy at work... i was working 15 hr days the last 3 days. I am feeling much better today... not as shattered. 

I have been sticking to my diet and doing really well... i have been trying to save points for my birthday tomorrow. My DH is taking me for a nice dinner and making me a birthday cake. He always spoils me when for my bd. 

I hope everybody is doing really good the last few days. Have a good day ladies._

 
Good to see you Mel! And again - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 4, 2008)

*Thanks everyone*!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 happy b-day Melliquor!!! I agree with you MzzRach my energy also really lags if I don't exercise at all....Okay so far today I have eaten:
Small sugar-free skim milk Vanilla Latte from Nordstrom
About 9 small salmon spicy rolls w/ brown rice
**I haven't eaten very much today because I had a job interview at 2:30 and I was too nervous to eat, but I normally do not eat this little...
I still don't know what I'll be having for dinner, hopefully something fairly healthy so I don't "ruin" my whole day...


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 4, 2008)

Mel..This is for you only because you missed my first fat shots...But know these have an 24 hr expiration too!! These were taken today for my B4 pictures...I am going to take weekly photos to show my improvement in the exact same outfit.

[**** pics go poof *****


I need one of those Triangle (WIDE LOAD) signs to paste on the back of my caboose!!!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 5, 2008)

i indulged in afew nachos lst night at a friends, ugh, oh well todays a new day what to have for brunch, yikes. That's a hard one always go out with my dad.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for posting Tish, I should post pix too, but they may have like a *2* hr. expiration...LOL.
Okay so last night I ended up eating a little bit of pita bread w/ hummus, for a snack and for actual dinner I had a FF hotdog on a whole wheat bun, but I was still starving like an hour later so I made a PB and J (sugar free jam/all natural PB on whole wheat bread)Not very tasty but it filled me up...**I will post what I eat throughout the day tonight.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowflakelashes* 

 
_i indulged in afew nachos lst night at a friends, ugh, oh well todays a new day what to have for brunch, yikes. That's a hard one always go out with my dad._

 
My mother in law is here to make dinner, so I feel your pain...lol.make sure to check in!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 5, 2008)

Hope everyone is on track!

I'm trying to get there. A few nights ago I forced myself to work out, and was like "Ok, I'm finally getting back into things!" but I haven't worked out since then, and my eating habits have been okay-ish, nothing too good, but not really bad.
Someone come force me to work out!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowflakelashes* 

 
_i indulged in afew nachos lst night at a friends, ugh, oh well todays a new day what to have for brunch, yikes. That's a hard one always go out with my dad._

 

OMG I had a small plate of nachos yesterday too...More peppers than anything! But still bad!!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brokenxbeauty* 

 
_Hope everyone is on track!

I'm trying to get there. A few nights ago I forced myself to work out, and was like "Ok, I'm finally getting back into things!" but I haven't worked out since then, and my eating habits have been okay-ish, nothing too good, but not really bad.
Someone come force me to work out! _

 
I will, if only virtually.....

Let's work out!!!  I got a brisk walk in today already, but need to do more.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 5, 2008)

Tish, you look gorgeous.  I know you will take the photos down soon but I just had to say it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 5, 2008)

MzzRach...I love you dearly! You have to be the sweetest  women walking this earth!! And you dang right they will be down as soon as Mel checks in....I guess she's off having a wonderful birthday weekend and all!!! I dare her!!! 
I hope you are having a blast Mel!!!!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 5, 2008)

Brunch was okayish had a small but greasy breakfast, I wanted fruit and stuff but the place we were at "doesn't carryt hat anymore"  small town restaurants...


----------



## Willa (Oct 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday melliquor!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My man is doing better. He really needs to learn how to deal with his stress. Today we went to the thrift store and found a great book about it. He doesnt really wanna read it right now, but I will, so I can help him go back on tracks. 

About me, had a somewhat good weekend. Friday we went to the restaurant for my bf father's birthday. Had loads of champagne, shrimps, pastas, but I hadnt eat too much during the day so it's ok (for me... lol).

Last night we went at my parent's place for my father's birthday (lots of bd during october in my family). I made diner, we drank champagne again hahaha. But I got into an argument with my mother because of my father (he's an alcoholic) and it somewhat got into me and ate a little too much. It was a rough night on emotions because I also got in a small fight with my man. It's a total other story so I won't start here, maybe I'll try to talk about it in another post eventually. Soooo all this to say that this morning it was hard or me not to eat too much and I'm not very proud because I ate greasy stuff. 

But it's ok, I'm on the right track... I saw how my aunt acts and I definatly (sp??) don't wanna end like her. It's sad to say I know. She probably weights around 370 pounds, she is a very sad lady. Always worrying about food. When I started serving she fastly came to the kitchen saying : you HAVE to serve less, we wont have enough!!!

And she meant that not in the way : there wont be enough for everyone, but as : I WONT have enough went it's going to be my turn.

I don't wanna become like her, no way! So I guess it's a ''non-inspirational'' situation, but a very helping one. I just have to keep in mind that I really dont want to end like her. Not that I don't like my aunt, but more the way she is VS food.

Another super week starting tomorow. A busy one, so that means I won't have too much time to waste on thinking about eating


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 5, 2008)

Aww, your poor aunt, I would hate to end up like that as well, but at least you know right now you don't want to end up like her(w/ how she is with food) I think that shows already that you are conscious of your eating habits and will evetually get them in order! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....So today for me was an okay day, not too great but it could have been  A LOT worse...This morning I ate a bunch of pickled okra, which is fine because it's about the same calorie content as pickles, which is nothing really.

I then had a lean pocket, but ate the second one like 30 min. later (my bf's mom was taking FOREVER to make dinner). So while my bf and I were waiting he decided he wanted to go to the gym and asked me to spot him...(I don't have a membership..lol) I got back and wasn't hungry but after taking like a 2 
hour nap I woke up and was STARVING. 

So, I had a gigantic plate of turkey,stuffing,mashed potatoes,green beans and cranberry sauce...smothered in the best gravy I've ever tasted...I hate it when she comes over and makes dinner because I stuff myself and then of course there are tons of leftovers! Sundays always suck for me though, hopefully tomorrow will be better...oh I almost forgot I had a chocolate pudding cup afterwards...I _needed_ something sweet.lol.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 6, 2008)

aleksis210 after eating "Pickled Okra"
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 you deserved to eat a good meal...I am still trying to get past the pickled okra and the fact that you actually wasn't held down and force to eat them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but ate them willingly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No I have never tasted them..but they sound so


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 6, 2008)

^LOL, When I was eating them everyone was like 'eeww, what's that smell!' hahaha I made my boyfriend try them and he thought they were 'okay' but my bf's bro was like o-m-g they are so good....If you like *vinegary sour hot* things, you'll love them! I try to describe them to people as being crunchy and sour, but you really just have to try them! I also LOVE garlic stuffed olives....Banana peppers, pickled beets,pickled sausage....lol....anything really sour or hot. I PROMISE, they are a lot better than they sound!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_^LOL, When I was eating them everyone was like 'eeww, what's that smell!' hahaha I made my boyfriend try them and he thought they were 'okay' but my bf's bro was like o-m-g they are so good....If you like *vinegary sour hot* things, you'll love them! I try to describe them to people as being crunchy and sour, but you really just have to try them! I also LOVE garlic stuffed olives....Banana peppers, pickled beets,pickled sausage....lol....anything really sour or hot. I PROMISE, they are a lot better than they sound!_

 

I promise you I will just have to take your word for it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However I do like banana peppers...But not pickled. I like fried okra...But not pickled...  Somethings have no right being pickled


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 6, 2008)

Hope you had a good Birthday Mel, I had a realllly tiny peice of birthday cake for you! :-D


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 6, 2008)

I thought all banana peppers were pickled?! What is going on....oh and I love fried okra as well...mmmmm


----------



## gigglepot (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am new to the forum and wanted to join in. I have been dieting now for 2 weeks today and so far have lost 5.9kgs (13lbs) I have quite a bit to lose though so the first weeks have been rather forgiving and are helping me to keep motivated to no end. 

My problem is I lose the first bit of weight and get half way through my weight loss and tend to go off track and then put it all back on only to end up a few kilos heavier than I was when I started the diet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But this time around I am determined that it is going to be different and rather than think of it as a diet as such I am thinking of it as my new way of living... this will never end ... I will always have to watch what I eat etc so that I dont end up back at square one AGAIN! 

There are many reasons why I think that this time around is going to be different... U guys may think it wierd but I am started a MUA course in January and I want to "look" the part... I dont know about elsewhere but in Australia MOSt of the MUA's have the body to go with the face & I want to feel confident enough to think that people would want to come to me to have their makeup done and not feel like my weight is holding me back from having a successful business. 

I also have a 2 year old daughter who I want to be able to run around with etc etc plus the fact that I have a medical condition that is usually cured by weight loss is another factor.

I guess I am spilling my guts because I want to be accountable, I want to have people to fall back on when I screw up and most of all I want to remind myself daily that I am doing this is better myself, not because the people around me want me to do it but doing it because I WANT TO! 

OK enough now lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully I can join in and support u guys in return for having a shoulder to complain on when Im having a bad day.

Rach xx


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome gigglepot! I can totally relate to making it halfway to a diet and going back to my old weight (and then some!)  Hopefully we can all work on this together!  This thread is great for support and accountability (every time I think about going to the fridge, I feel like you all can see me!)

Ok, great news!  Today I tried on these pants that I haven't been able to button for like a year now and.... THEY FIT!


----------



## gigglepot (Oct 6, 2008)

That is AWESOME Lizzie! There is nothing better than actually seeing the results through clothes! WAY TO GO!!!


----------



## melliquor (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_*Thanks everyone*!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 happy b-day Melliquor!!! I agree with you MzzRach my energy also really lags if I don't exercise at all....Okay so far today I have eaten:
Small sugar-free skim milk Vanilla Latte from Nordstrom
About 9 small salmon spicy rolls w/ brown rice
**I haven't eaten very much today because I had a job interview at 2:30 and I was too nervous to eat, but I normally do not eat this little...
I still don't know what I'll be having for dinner, hopefully something fairly healthy so I don't "ruin" my whole day..._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_





 HAPPY BIRTHDAY MEL!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enjoy your special day!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_



*HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY MEL!!!!*



























 A GOOD *REASON FOR ME TO EAT CAKE TODAY!!!!*




















:birt  hday:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Happy Birthday Mel - today would be the day you can have your cake and eat it too, in case you might have forgotten. xo_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I hope you have a wonderful day!!!!!!!_

 
Thank you everyone!!!!!  You are so lovely.  I had a great birthday yesterday... didn't go mad with eating but did make sure i had some nice treats.  I had a small piece of cake but plan on having a very large piece today after my weigh in.  I will let you know how i get on later on tonite.


----------



## melliquor (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Mel..This is for you only because you missed my first fat shots...But know these have an 24 hr expiration too!! These were taken today for my B4 pictures...I am going to take weekly photos to show my improvement in the exact same outfit.
I need one of those Triangle (WIDE LOAD) signs to paste on the back of my caboose!!!_

 
Tish... Thank you for reposting them.  I am always nervous about posting my pics online especially a full body... i know how nervous you must be.  You are gorgeous.  I would kill to have your body.  I guess though... no matter how many people say they love the way you look... it really matters how you feel about yourself.

I think the photos idea is really good... i need to take a pic of before and after.  I did find an old pic of me... and saw how much bigger my face was to what it is now.  It looks alot thinner than it ever has.  It def helped me to stay motivated.


----------



## melliquor (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_Ok, great news!  Today I tried on these pants that I haven't been able to button for like a year now and.... THEY FIT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That is brilliant!!!  Keep up all of your hard work and effort.

Welcome gigglepot!!!  This forum is great to get help and support through your weight loss.


----------



## Willa (Oct 6, 2008)

gigglepot!

You can do it


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_Welcome gigglepot! I can totally relate to making it halfway to a diet and going back to my old weight (and then some!) Hopefully we can all work on this together! This thread is great for support and accountability (every time I think about going to the fridge, I feel like you all can see me!)

Ok, great news! Today I tried on these pants that I haven't been able to button for like a year now and.... THEY FIT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Go Lizzie Go Lizzie!!!! I love that name...My lovely grammy passed on July 20th and her nickname was Miss Lizzie...Not sure how she ever got that nick name since her real name was Evelyn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I still love seeing it!! I'm so happy for you! I can now fasten my pants too...But oh...I bought a bigger size...so nevermind!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_I thought all banana peppers were pickled?! What is going on....oh and I love fried okra as well...mmmmm_

 
NOOO!!! I order banana peppers on my pizza and they are just sliced along with the green peppers etc... ....That is when I eat pizza 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You need to step away from the pickled stuff it's grossing me out


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome giggle!  My name is Rachel too.  ;-)  It's all love and support in this thread!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Welcome giggle! My name is Rachel too. ;-) It's all love and support in this thread!_

 
Hi Rachel #2 
I agree with MzzRach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Welcome to the Most Motivational and Inspirational Ladies Weight Loss Thread!!


----------



## Willa (Oct 6, 2008)

What are you eating for lunch today?

I'm having pesto pastas (leftovers from last night's parmigiana veal). Tonight my man isn't going to be home... I guess I'll eat something from scratch. 

I totally forgot to tell you girls, I twisted my ankle last night when I was making diner. We were planning on taking a walk after diner, like last monday... and still, somebody doesnt want us to walk after diner hahaha (my man felt unconscious just before we went last monday).

It hurts, but not too much... I can still walk but veeeerryyyy slow. He (my bf) drove me to my job this morning, but tonight I'll have to call a cab because he won't be there.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 6, 2008)

Ouch Willa!! I'm sorry to hear that...Keep Ice on it!! I am not sure what I am having the kiddo is out of school today and tomorrow so at least that will make me eat healthy. I hardly ever allow him to eat junk food. Trying to help him before he turns out like me...So it will probably be sphagetti...He loves my maghetti as he calls it. 
I hope you feel better...try to stay off that foot as much as possible. Ice and elevation really helps! I wanted to ride my bike today but it is raining terribly here. So treadmill it will have to be.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh Willa I am so sorry!  Feel better, that is such a drag.

I need to go grocery shopping, so I've no idea what my menu is today.  I've just had 2 cups of tea and an Activia Light yogurt so far.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 6, 2008)

Is the Activia as good as the Dannon or Yoplait light taste wise...It's a bit more expensive so I haven't wanted to try it for fear it will be yucky? I love yogurt, so does my dh...


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 6, 2008)

The Activia Light is yummy!  At least to me....I have been getting the strawberry flavour and have been having one most every day.  And 70 calories, so it fits in well with the plan. ;-)


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 6, 2008)

^I'm going to step away from pickled things just for you Tish...lol! Oh and I think Activa tastes just like regular yogurt!P.S. Welcome *Gigglepot*!!


----------



## Willa (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah Activia yogourts taste good
I love the pear ones <3

I always add cereals in it so it rise up my fibers intake per day


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 6, 2008)

My recommendation of the day:

If you have access to the frozen Weight Watchers Smart Ones entrees - I highly recommend the Chicken/Cheese Quesadillas if you need a little mexican fix.  Obviously they are not like having a yummy mexican meal out, but they are pretty good - and 220 calories each.


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 6, 2008)

Last night for dinner we had a salad (romaine, tomatoes, and cucumber with a little balsamic vinegarette) with chicken breast for protein.  I made two extra chicken breasts while I was at it and we're going to have whole wheat chicken wraps for lunch.  

Glad to hear how everyone's doing and I hope your ankle is doing better, Willa!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 6, 2008)

Lizzie that sounds great!!! You're making me hungry!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 6, 2008)

Tish look at those sex-ay pink lips in your siggie! I am loving it.


----------



## Willa (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks Lizzie for the idea!
I'm supposed to make an oven roasted chicken tomorrow night and I know there's gonna be loads of leftovers.

My ankle is doing a little better
I guess it's when things like that happens that you understand how it's important to be healthy, in shape. 

I realized that many things that annoys me about my body would be a lot better if I weighted less. Another inspiration haha

Little rant here: I hate when I can't find the right words to express what I wanna say to you girls... I feel like the retarded one sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (because english isnt my first language)


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 6, 2008)

Willa - I have no problem whatsoever understanding you, really. Please do not feel retarded, we love you babe. 

Glad to hear your ankle is doing better.  *big hugs*


----------



## melliquor (Oct 6, 2008)

Willa - sorry to hear that you sprained your ankle.  Hope you feel better soon... make sure you stay off of it and keep it up on pillows.  

I lost 1lb this week... bringing my total up to 14lbs.  I wished it was a little more but i ate so much crap the week before... that it caught up with me.  I am just happy that i didn't put on... 1lb is better than nothing.  

I am off to stuff my face with some b-day cake that is left... god it was sooooo yummy... i could have eaten the whole thing myself i think.

Have a good evening ladies.


----------



## Willa (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Willa - I have no problem whatsoever understanding you, really. Please do not feel retarded, we love you babe. 

Glad to hear your ankle is doing better.  *big hugs*_

 





 Thank you dear, it's just that sometimes I feel like I can't express what I really wanna say.

*CONGRATS* melliquor!!!!
Thats wonderfull!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 6, 2008)

Yuck today has been a bad day so far....too much pizza...that's always what happens if i wait until I'm starving to eat...Normally I start off good if I have my coffee...*sigh* I'll update you girls later!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 6, 2008)

yeap thats what happens...That is why you are suppossed to eat 5-6 small meals a day to keep that hunger from setting in...I have done great...I had a 
Mid Morning:
Banana
cup of coffee
Lunch:
1/2 a Turkey sandwich 
apple


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I realized that many things that annoys me about my body would be a lot better if I weighted less. Another inspiration haha

Little rant here: I hate when I can't find the right words to express what I wanna say to you girls... I feel like the retarded one sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (because english isnt my first language)_

 
We understand you completely...No language issues at all.

I know what you mean by not being in shape...I get this terrible pain in my knee when I am going up and down stairs...I know it is from the extra weight I am carrying...Because I had it before and when I lost weight it went right away..It's only in my right knee..Maybe arthiritis too... My dh said he thinks it's from my 4-5" heels that I wear 7 days a week...Surely that is not it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because I refuse like Mrs Beckham to not wear heels in public unless I am riding my bike!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_yeap thats what happens...That is why you are suppossed to eat 5-6 small meals a day to keep that hunger from setting in...I have done great...I had a 
Mid Morning:
Banana
cup of coffee
Lunch:
1/2 a Turkey sandwich 
apple_

 
good job tish!!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 6, 2008)

Tish that food plan is looking great!  Way to go.


----------



## Willa (Oct 6, 2008)

TISH1127 : It's cute how you don't wanna wear anything else than high heels


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_TISH1127 : It's cute how you don't wanna wear anything else than high heels




_

 
I know right!! I am only 5'3 but in my dreams I am 5'7" to 5'8" so I have to put my dreams on my feet and keep stepping! I think I own maybe 60 pair of shoes and only 3-4 of those have heels under 4" tall. I'm such a girl!


----------



## Willa (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm 5'7

Wanna share my height for your weight?


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I'm 5'7

Wanna share my height for your weight?




_

 
Well hell, I don't know what you weigh but YEAH, I will take the height...I have to work on my weight anyway so whats a few more lbs to loose...Then I would only have to work on being thin...Not Thin and Tall!!


----------



## Willa (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds like everyone is doing well! I had anokay day... walked TO work.. got a ride home at lunch, walked back to work, then walked to the school, tried to do step aerobics (that was pretty funny) and walked home after. My body is soooo tired! Food was... okay..


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 6, 2008)

^wow that's a lot of walking...I think it's more than I've done all week, lol! good job! This day has just been awful for me, haha, awful!! Tomorrow is a new day! btw I think I am going to start planning my breakfast, usually if I wake up and I'm hungry and I actually have to think about what I'll have I just blow it! :/....Congrats Melliquor,keep up the good work...14lbs?! you ROCK!!!!one more thing, where has Mrs. rbella gone?


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 6, 2008)

Dinner was very great...My dh grilled steak and we both had salad w/fat free Italian dressing and lemon water....I also had chili peppers...They are suppossed to help..we'll see.
My husband is doing this with me for health purposes only..He is 6' 170 lbs...Bastard!!!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 6, 2008)

aleksis, thanks! however... now I am wondering if I will be able to move my self off this coucha nd into the ktichen to do the supper dishes.. I'm so serious, I'll find a way though.  Now I just have to do this again on wednesday its the step class that was the killer. Work is not actually that far for me maybe 10-15 minute walk (7 if I was in prime shape, but I'm not lol)


----------



## MAC_Diva (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey ladies. I have one small question to ask which is really keeping me from losing the weight I want to lose. How do you eat a decent amount of low calorie food on a college/part time working income? Plus, I have to take the bus everywhere now [long story], so its going to be a lot of trouble to bring home 6 bags of groceries. I guess i had more than one question lol. Do you ladies recommend any good workout DVDs that I can rent from the library that are really fun? I'm pretty much stuck, I'm so sick of eating the smae things and its getting boring.


----------



## rbella (Oct 7, 2008)

That's about how I feel.


----------



## X_cinderella_X (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi everyone im joining the thread!

My name is Cindy, and i've been on Weight Watchers for five weeks. So far I have lost 5.7kg and am quite proud of my efforts so far, its the most weight I have ever lost.


----------



## Willa (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_




















That's about how I feel._

 
How come?
What happened???


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 7, 2008)

Rbella I just wanna hug you permantly =P *Glues to Rbella*
Hows the weight loss going everyone? If ya need any motivation I am willing to swap MSN/Aim/Yahoo with people and help them along =)

As I am trying (Trying being the operative word!) to tone up for thanksgiving!


----------



## stacylynne (Oct 7, 2008)

Here are some affirmations that may work for you. 

*When I eat healthy today, it will effect me in a possitive way tomorrow
* keep focused
* Stay on program
________________________________
Also, you may not lose weight on the scale so take your measurements, put it away & take ur measurements 1 month later & see the results.

Give yourself a mani & pedi, have a beauty day for yourself.
Excercise 1-3x a week
Give yourself short term goals. When I reach my short term goals, I buy myself a pair of shoes

Good Luck & stay on program, don't let anything negative get in your way. We all have bad days. We are all human, If you have a slip up, just get back on track & move forward from it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_




















That's about how I feel._

 
Danelle...what gives???


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 7, 2008)

My love rbella, please let us know what is going on with you.

Please lean on us and vent whatever you need to.

*will not allow rbella to give up*

xoxo


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 7, 2008)

Welcome Cindy!!


----------



## Willa (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey MzzRach, nice new avatar


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks Willa!  I got tired of the other one already!  LOL


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Hey MzzRach, nice new avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know right!! She's so pretty!!

Ok Breakfast is about to be 

Bowl of Oatmeal 
Banana
Coffee


----------



## melliquor (Oct 7, 2008)

Welcome Cindy!!!

Rbella -  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




& this is from all of us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope whatever is wrong that you can talk to us... take care of yourself!!!

Hey everyone... I hope you are all well and having a great day.

I have been very good today... bagel for breakfast, salad & pasta for lunch, and burgers, chips, and salad for dinner.

I have been feeling really motivated the last few weeks.  I think starting changing your lifestyle is very difficult to get used to but once you actually get into it... it just becomes part of your life and it gets easier and easier.  


Now, I am always looking at calaries and fat and if I can have something.  I plan for my treats for I don't go over for the day.  

Don't get discouraged... it know it is hard and just seems impossible but if you stick with it... i know you can do it.  I used to eat so unhealthy and so much crap... i didn't care and look at me now... i have lost 14lbs and dropped a dress size... it is 2 months in and am still at and getting more and more motivated everyday.

On the WW boards, they are doing a Christmas challenge and i thought it would be a great idea for us to do one on here as well.  It could really help us to stay motivated.  LMK if anybody is interested.  I think that put mine as i want to lose 14lbs by Xmas... i wanted it to be realistic for i don't get discouraged if I can't meet my goal.


----------



## melliquor (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I know right!! She's so pretty!!

Ok Breakfast is about to be 

Bowl of Oatmeal 
Banana
Coffee_

 
I agree with you... love your new avatar MzzRach.  You are gorgeous.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 7, 2008)

Ladies you are way too kind!  Goodness thank you so much!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 7, 2008)

Mel you are such an inspiration to me. You are doing so well and I am so proud of you.


----------



## Willa (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Thanks Willa!  I got tired of the other one already!  LOL_

 
I change mine often too but it's never a cuty face like yours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Believe it or not, I still don't have a numeric camera... hahaha


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 7, 2008)

Mel...I would love to do the Christmas Challenge...Let us know what we have to do!!!


----------



## gigglepot (Oct 7, 2008)

WOW Rach look @ ur stunning new av u sexy beast u !!!

How is everyone doing??? Its 3am here and I am WIDE awake and need to be up for work in 3 hours ARGHHHH!!!

I am doing well on diet and am really motivated still... but then again it is only week three lol... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for all the welcomes, I have to drop in here more often u guys can certainly talk  hehe

I am going to go have a warm relaxing bath and try and get my butt to bed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a great day guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDITED TO ADD- Id love to join in on the chrissie challenge and am going to be aiming for 15kgs loss which equates to around 30 lbs. Yes I know it seems a lil excessive BUT it is only just over 1kgs a week (roughly 2 lbs) and at the moment I am losing double that so although I may start out fast I am sure it will slow down but I really really want to push myself before Christmas so that I have the results and motivation NOT to ruin it! ( I have A LOT of weight to lose to get to goal & am embarrassed to admit how MASSIVE it is)


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 7, 2008)

Rbeeeeeeeeeeella!  What's wrong, love?  It kills me that such a lovely person is so sad.

I have been up since 5:30am (I went to sleep at 3).  So far I have had 8 cups of coffee.  I'm finishing up a paper and then it's back to studying for a midterm (but I got my Manish ahahaha).  I getting queasy from all this coffee and not having food in my tummy but there isn't anything to eat here (that wouldn't involve defrosting a chicken haha) and I'm a bit at a loss.

Gigglepot, I'm down for the challenge, but I think my goal will be about half your goal.  I don't want to miss my mark and be discouraged (but if I exceed it... then yay!)


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 7, 2008)

*edit* I just remembered I bought an apple yesterday!
Score one for the home team!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 7, 2008)

I think we should all list out goal weight loss ...Not our weight...But how much we want to loose by the challenge date...I want to put that little bar down at the bottom of my sig but haven't figured it out yet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want to loose 15 by 11/30 and 20 by 12/25


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow, I missed a lot of post! Tish you are just killing it with your healthy eating, you have so much will power! You'll be losing weight in NO time! So far today I've had.....
Half piece of pita bread w/ about 3 tbsp of hummus
1 can of light progresso(I think it amounts to about 2 servings but at about 60 calories for each)
I'll prob. have my bf pick me up a small coffee from Nordstrom on his way home....
I don't know about dinner yet, probably some grilled chick. w/ a side of rice and veggies(let's hope, lol)

*I'm up for the challenge as well...I'm going to say 10 lbs. for me
*Rbella! Don't feel bad, tell us what's up, I think holding everything inside will only make it worse ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 7, 2008)

It's only easy for me now ONLY because I am home everyday...If I was at work I would be snacking..going out for lunch etc...Drinking sodas...Hitting the vending machines...I don't have that stuff at home so it's working to my advantage...I am riding my bike but not as agressive as I should...the weather has been crappy the last few days!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I think we should all list out goal weight loss ...Not our weight...But how much we want to loose by the challenge date...I want to put that little bar down at the bottom of my sig but haven't figured it out yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want to loose 15 by 11/30 and 20 by 12/25_

 
OK, I am totally down with this.  I am terrified as I have not weighed myself in a while......but I will have to if I am to properly gauge my progress.

I just hate my body right now.  *cries*  I don't want/need to be skinny, I just do not want to feel nauseous when I look in the mirror.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*pulls herself together* - I am going to target 15 lbs lost by Christmas Day. To me that seems more than reasonable.  I'd rather under promise and over deliver.

So, count me in.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_*It's only easy for me now ONLY because I am home everyday*...If I was at work I would be snacking..going out for lunch etc...Drinking sodas...Hitting the vending machines...I don't have that stuff at home so it's working to my advantage...I am riding my bike but not as agressive as I should...the weather has been crappy the last few days!_

 
No way, I am the exact opposite, I eat so bad when I'm at home! When I'm at work I kind of forget to eat because I keep busy, but i have a lot of really bad stuff at my house(my bf is a body builder)he eats anything and *everything*....the weather has been crappy here too...


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_OK, I am totally down with this. I am terrified as I have not weighed myself in a while......but I will have to if I am to properly gauge my progress.

I just hate my body right now. *cries* I don't want/need to be skinny, I just do not want to feel nauseous when I look in the mirror. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*pulls herself together* - I am going to target 15 lbs lost by Christmas Day. To me that seems more than reasonable. I'd rather under promise and over deliver.

So, count me in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
YAYYY!!! You are not alone...My naked body makes me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But we are going to fix our self image...One less bite at a time and one more step at a time!!!  Go Girls...Yes We Can...Do this!!!


Hey guess what my hubby bought me some exercise games for the Wii YEAHHH...I'm getting bored with Tennis although it is a good work out!!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 7, 2008)

Tish - this website will show you how to add a ticker to your sig:

Weight Loss - Diet Ticker


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Tish - this website will show you how to add a ticker to your sig:

Weight Loss - Diet Ticker_

 
OH Thank you Rachel!!!


----------



## melliquor (Oct 7, 2008)

If I have something at home that I am really craving, then I will it eat nonstop.  Sometimes, I don't have no self control.  At work... i just want to eat all day... probably because I am so bored most of the time.

MzzRach - I feel the same way about my body... sometimes i don't look in the mirror for days because i hate what i see.  I have such a poor self image of myself.

I hate the way i look... most of the time I am disgusted with myself.  

I am so glad that we are going to do the xmas challenge.  I have written down everybody's goals.  I know we can all do it.  

I want to thank you ladies for all of your encouragement... you have been wonderful.  Love all of you to bits!!!


----------



## Willa (Oct 7, 2008)

Being realistic, I would say I'd like to lose 20 pounds until christmas but I'll play safe and say that my goal is 15.

Count me in!





At home with my man we already talked about me reaching this goal, so I guess doing it with you girls will double the fun of it.


----------



## rbella (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey girls,
You are all so sweet to me.  I'm just having some major bouts of depression.  My clock is ticking and me and hubby are on opposite ends of the spectrum with regard to kids.  I love him and he is perfect, but since he is younger than me, he won't want them till I can't have them.  (I have repro issues).  So, I've just been eating myself into a frenzy.

Anyway, sorry for the big downer.  Just having to deal with a lot right now.  Hubby said if I want them, we could have them.  But, I don't think it is right to bring children into the world (if you can control it) unless both parties are willing and happy participants. 

Just kinda blue and feeling bad about myself.  Please don't hate on Mr. Rbella for this.  He really is a gem, just too overworked and tired for kids.  I understand where he is coming from b/c up until about 6 mos ago, I was totally anti-children.

I hope to try and get back into some kind of healthy eating plan.  I am ballooning and can't live like this much longer.  I'm so unhealthy.

Mel-you really are an inspiration.  You are amazing.

Willa, Mel, Tish, MzzRach, Aleksis, Lizzie, Kayteuk-love you guys.  And anyone else I might have missed.  HUGS to you all!!!

Thanks for listening.  You guys are the best!!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh my dear rbella.....I don't have the words.  All I know is that I am unhappy because you are hurting.  And this is something you need to work through with your man.  

I have been struggling with depression for 2 years now, so I can relate keenly to that.  Depression f*cking sucks, it really does.  

You will get back on track and you WILL get through this.  Know that.

I am here if you need anything at all.


----------



## rbella (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks, Mzz.  Depression sucks so bad.  I sometimes don't even want to get out of bed.  I can't stand it.

I will be contacting you!!  Count on it!! Most likely manana, as hubby needs the computer to work. again.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry you are hurting, I am in love with your personality when you are happy, you're hilarious! Hopefully, you feel better soon. I respect your decision regarding children more than you will know. I can only hope that very very soon you will feel better about food/health and life in general. I'll be thinking about you! Check in anytime, regarding w/e!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Thanks, Mzz. Depression sucks so bad. I sometimes don't even want to get out of bed. I can't stand it._

 
I know, it is horrible.  I know exactly what you are feeling.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 7, 2008)

Ditto....It takes over your whole mind set and way of thinking...Depression is a horrible disease and it's hard to overcome..people that say just snap out of it..have never walked in your shoes or have any idea the hold it has on you. 
Big Hugs...


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 8, 2008)

Ok when really hungry for something sweet...Chew GUM!! But what happens if you go through a pack of gum a day??? I think I just did


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 8, 2008)

post lost blah... 

rbella - thoughts are with you, hope you start feeling better soon.  

Tish you're doing so good - I've done that with gum too... dentyne ice addiction! 

Me, I worked out not too hard or anything just 20 minutes walk/light jog on the treadmill and then 15 minutes on the elliptical I really need to push harder but .. just moving is a start.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 8, 2008)

PS why do you always feel fatter when you're trying to lose weight, I don't know I feel like suddenly i SEE and feel how fat I am and its hard to deal with.  Maybe its just because I'm so big and eating use to make me numb to it? 

Oh and December/Christmas Challenge... lose 25 lbs from my starting weight.  I think that's reasonable for my current size. I'll just need to step up the activity a whole lot after this weak of 'easing in' .


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowflakelashes* 

 
_PS why do you always feel fatter when you're trying to lose weight, I don't know I feel like suddenly i SEE and feel how fat I am and its hard to deal with. Maybe its just because I'm so big and eating use to make me numb to it? 

Oh and December/Christmas Challenge... lose 25 lbs from my starting weight. I think that's reasonable for my current size. I'll just need to step up the activity a whole lot after this weak of 'easing in' ._

 
Ok if you agree to do at least 20-30 mins of vigorous walking on the treadmill everyday...I will too...even if I ride my bike I will still commit to the treadmill... What do you say....


----------



## X_cinderella_X (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowflakelashes* 

 
_PS why do you always feel fatter when you're trying to lose weight, I don't know I feel like suddenly i SEE and feel how fat I am and its hard to deal with. Maybe its just because I'm so big and eating use to make me numb to it? 

Oh and December/Christmas Challenge... lose 25 lbs from my starting weight. I think that's reasonable for my current size. I'll just need to step up the activity a whole lot after this weak of 'easing in' ._

 
I completely understand. I feel much bigger now than I did before I looked at my habits (and uhealthy weight range.)
I think its because I have forced myself to acknowledge whats going on by addressing it and losing weight, instead of avoiding the issue.


----------



## melliquor (Oct 8, 2008)

Rbella - Hugs to you.  I know what you are going through.  I have suffered depression on and off since i was 16... over 18 years now.  It is horrible to be depressed... the only thing i can remember is just like this weight on me pushing me down... i am sad everyday and near tears.  I can barely think straight.  I have hated myself for so long in my life and made so many wrong choices in my life that i regret now.  It does get better.  I have come out of it... i am truly happy for the first time in my life.  I don't hate myself... i am trying to make changes in my life to get what i want.  If i can do it... you can as well.  You are such a funny and kind person.  If you ever need to talk, pm me.  

Snow - I think it is because you become more aware of everything you are eating and the way you look.  It does go away though... i am feeling thinner and thinner everyday.  I still have loads of weight to lose but I am happy with myself.  Don't look at yourself as fat or ugly but focus on areas that you like... or that you see changes.  I noticed the other day that my legs are getting thinner... instead of focusing on my flabby arms (I HATE THEM).  

I did great yesterday.  I didn't go over and even had a few WW chocolate swiss rolls.  They are so yummy.  I love that WW makes their own sweets... most of them are really nice.  I was so craving chocolate yesterday.

Today I am having... cereal and 1/2 croissant for brekkie, salad & soup for lunch, and chicken stir fry with noodles for dinner.


----------



## gigglepot (Oct 8, 2008)

rbella - BIG HUGS to you! I also have repro issues but was truly blessed when I fell pregnant with and safely delivered my beautiful daughter. There are so many medical marvels out there these days that almost everything is possible and yes I mean that! I never used to believe it and was at the stage where u are now.. (minus the ptr not wanting) I was so depressed and so down and out that I shut myself off from everyone.. which of course made it all the more worse and made the ttc even harder and less likely to happen.

If you ever want to chat about anything to do with that pop me a pm because I know the heartache, I was there for 3 years! 3 years of constant ttc, dr visits, pills, tests and feeling very very useless! 

In relation to weight loss, I cant recommend it enough as a means to help you to feel better about urself. Not only does walking/ exercise make you feel better on the inside becuase of the endorphins etc but U will start to feel more confident with you on the outside too!!!

Take care of urself hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xxx


----------



## gigglepot (Oct 8, 2008)

I agree Snow... we become that much more aware because we are so focused on what we are eating and what we are doing that it truly just is THERE in ur face ALL the time! Especially when you constantly weigh urself etc ... hang in there hun!! ull see results and will be motivated by them!


----------



## Willa (Oct 8, 2008)

rbella : me and my man argued more than one about having kids.
I'm 28 years old... when I was younger it was clear to me that I wanted kids about around 26 years old and before 30... But now I guess I changed my mind because I love him. 

He's also younger than me, he's 24, and we're not at the same point yet about kids. He wants them, but wants to be financialy (sp??) ready. 

God must hate me right now, because with all the recession coming (to canada it's not thaaaaattt badddd ''yet''), and as an investor, he's really not ready. 

So I totally understand how you feel my sweet and cuty rbella. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 About kids and about overeating. Monday I had one of those days, it was terrible how much I ate. Beurk... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for today I'm eating for lunch leftovers of the chicken I made last night. It was DELICIOUS!!! It was also my first oven roasted chicken hahaha. 

Brought some mints and Melba toasts to help me with my cravings at work.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X_cinderella_X* 

 
_I completely understand. I feel much bigger now than I did before I looked at my habits (and uhealthy weight range.)
I think its because I have forced myself to acknowledge whats going on by addressing it and losing weight, instead of avoiding the issue._

 
I feel the exact same way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I have no idea what I'll eat this morning, I'm just super pissed that my coffee machine isn't working and there really isn't anything healthy to eat, I guess it's to the grocerey store for me....****p.s. has anyone else had this happen to them b4?...you live with people that eat whatever they want....you go out and buy 'diet' foods, which are normally more expensive because they are 'specialty' items or they're fresh, you look in the pantry a couple of days later.."Who the hell is eating my fill in the blank?!" It's like, okay, you go from eating that ice-cream to my sugar-free cookies?? ummm NO. lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 8, 2008)

My Depression/Drama Story... Sit back it's long !!!
My 1st love and 1st husband died of Prostate Cancer when he was 32 y/o Yep Prostate Cancer... I was told for years you can not have children without medical intervention...Which at the time when he was alive we could not afford. 5 years later I am in a relationship with a guy that was okay...nothing that I ever wanted to be a future or long term commitment...
I get terribly sick...Go to my Dr..He said you have the flu....Ok...1 week later still sick...Go to my Dr again...Runs tests...You have a viral infection...Ok after 3 weeks of this crap..I decided to randomly pop into one of those Care Now offices...She said well just let me run a urine test...Shows abnormal but nothing specific...So she said lets do a blood test to be on the safe side...She comes back...Says Congrats...Congrats?? Yes, Mrs Mozeke you are pregnant..I said It's Miss and you have got to be kidding!!! She said No..Ok I left cried for a week or two or 10...Told my going no where boyfriend and he was happy...not sure why......Then made my mind up I would not marry him because I was pregnant because I didn't want to before this event. So after years of being told you will not get pregnant here I was pregnant, unmarried and miserable...with a less than ideal father figure sperm donor. Here comes the Drepression...
After 4 months broke up with the boyfriend...After 5 months went on bedrest due to complications with my back...6 months pregnant and I am fat, depressed, lonely and 9/11 occurs....Could my life just please end now...
No, Thank God it did not..My closest relative is 1,000 miles away..I just wanted my Mommy..I was a 34 y/o mess!! My bestfriend stepped in..You know the guy that always liked you but he was not your type so you remained friends but you knew he always thought that one day you would wake up and love him for more than just a friend ..Ok that never, ever happened.....He was this really pale, goofy white firefighter dude named Kenny...But he was my friend and he did care about me, but we were just complete opposites....He was there when I went into labor..Unlike my deadbeat sperm donor. ..I had my son...Named him Christian..because this was truly God's divine intervention. When he was born...All the nurses and doctors kept looking at Kenny going Oh My...we were wondering where Christian got his complextion and eyes from..he is going to look just like you...And Kenny would just stand there and smile giving them affirmation that he was the father...NOT and AS IF!! I lay there in misery thinking..Why is he making people think that I would actually sleep with him..But what he said he was doing was trying to save me from the embarrassment that he thought I must be feeling for not having my son's father there. Hummm...Ok whatever...Wasn't really feeling that..But we'll go with that theory!
Ok I struggled with being a new single mother for 2 years until I decided to move from OH to TX to be closer to my family. I met my now husband after a year of being here..and he has since adopted my son...My life is great and my husband and son are perfect..But Yes, I still get depressed..WHY, who knows...no one plans depression it just happens and it's hard to deal with. But after many meds ..I have learned the best medicine for me is counseling, prayer and a good support system. Meds only left me feeling medicated... But everyone has to find what works for them...
Rbella..I know you and your husband will get thru this..Because he loves you...What is there not to love about you. Just take one day at a time...Concentrate on your health and everything else will work itself out. I too eat when depressed..I am an emotional eater...But we will all get thru this and be better for it!! We are here for you!! 
But thru all of this ..the pics below is what came out of my drama..and I am so blessed!! 
His father was black..However still to this day...My mom asks me ...Is there something about you and Kenny that you would like to tell me...MOM, I never slept with Kenny...She says, Okay baby, but if you ever want to confess I am here...and she just laughs...Uggghhh Poor Kenny!! 

Ok Now everyone say AHHHHHHH


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_ 



_

 
*cries* This is one of the most beautiful photos I have ever seen!  My god it is just so precious.  You and your gorgeous boy!  






Thank you so much for sharing your story.  xoxo


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 8, 2008)

OK, so I got on the scale this morning so I can properly gauge my progress.

F*CK.  Enough said.

This was so difficult but I must admit it is a powerful motivator.  That would be understating it.

Game ON.  This weight is coming OFF.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I am so lucky to have the support of this wonderful group.  We will do it together and we will get there, one step, one bite at a time.


----------



## melliquor (Oct 8, 2008)

Thank you Tish for sharing with us.  Your son is beautiful!!!


----------



## melliquor (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_OK, so I got on the scale this morning so I can properly gauge my progress.

F*CK.  Enough said.

This was so difficult but I must admit it is a powerful motivator.  That would be understating it.

Game ON.  This weight is coming OFF.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I am so lucky to have the support of this wonderful group.  We will do it together and we will get there, one step, one bite at a time._

 
You can do it!!!!!!!


----------



## Willa (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Thank you Tish for sharing with us.  Your son is beautiful!!!_

 
She said it. Thank you for sharing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your son is soooooooo cute 
<3

MzzRach : Last time I weighted myself I had gained weigt...
I'll stay away from that thing untill I feel that I lost a good amount of weight. 

Bring it on, stupid fat.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 8, 2008)

Breakfast 
1-Boiled Eggs 
1-Cup of Oatmeal
1-banana

I'm off to the gym now for water aerobics!!


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm not gonna lie, but for awhile I literally felt like I was the only one struggling with my weight...I started dieting back in mid June and have so far lost 22lbs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I'm stuck at 175. I've committed myself to doing at least 30-45mins of cardio 5 days a week and stick to eating healthy and only eat 1200 calories per day (doctor said it that was a good amount to eat for my size). But what really bugs me is that my dad is dieting too and he's dropping pounds left and right. I really don't like that most men can lose weight so easily, ugh!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, I've just come to fact that I am going to have to work harder. 

I really would like to lose another 10-15lbs by the time Thanksgiving comes around...Any suggestions?

Thanks ahead of time ladies...And BEST of LUCK to all of you out there


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Ok when really hungry for something sweet...Chew GUM!! But what happens if you go through a pack of gum a day??? I think I just did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

heheh, aww..here's another alternative that works for me when I'm craving sweets (which is about every 28 days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), I just grab a diet soda and that helps a lot, plus its zero calories and no sugar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...Also those awesome 100 calorie packs work wonders!...Hope this helps


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 8, 2008)

Rbella, I don't know what I can say that hasn't already been said.  I love you too and will be here if you need anything.  And when you do have children (and I know you will some day) the world will be blessed with more wonderful little Rbellas running around and it'll be a happy day.

---------

I don't know if this is weird, but when I look into the mirror, I like what I see.  Sure, there are some days where I feel like a troll (usually those days where I can't find anything to wear and I just noticed my eyebrows are uneven), but all in all I know I'm beautiful.  

I'm not loosing weight because I think it'll make me prettier.  I'm loosing weight because I know I'll be healthier.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_Rbella, I don't know what I can say that hasn't already been said. I love you too and will be here if you need anything. And when you do have children (and I know you will some day) the world will be blessed with more wonderful little Rbellas running around and it'll be a happy day.

---------

I don't know if this is weird, but when I look into the mirror, I like what I see. Sure, there are some days where I feel like a troll (usually those days where I can't find anything to wear and I just noticed my eyebrows are uneven), but all in all I know I'm beautiful. 

I'm not loosing weight because I think it'll make me prettier. I'm loosing weight because I know I'll be healthier._

 

Lizzie...you are so wonderful and beautiful!!...and just so you know eating the boiled eggs, eating the oatmeal, riding my bike at 8am this morning, then going to water aerobics........Was ALL about me looking prettier!! Every damn gut wrenching second of it...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I am already healthy I just want health and beauty and not for the pockets on my pants to stand wide open and not to have to lay down to fasten my jeans and then not be able to stand up because they are too tight to move in!! To be able to dress scanky for my husband and feel sexy doing it!!! Yes, Lizzie Dag-Gone-It! you are better than me...I want Nicolette Sheridan BODY going on up over here!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I look in the mirror I see everything that I have done wrong with my eating and lack of exercise. I don;t see pretty....I want to see what you see...and it's just not happening...I see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




years of just not caring or thinking my abuse of food wouldn't catch up with me. 
I think I need counseling and dieting combined. Maybe loosing the weight may not change my self image..But I know that when I was thinner I felt really good about myself.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxprettyinblkxx* 

 
_I'm not gonna lie, but for awhile I literally felt like I was the only one struggling with my weight...I started dieting back in mid June and have so far lost 22lbs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I'm stuck at 175. I've committed myself to doing at least 30-45mins of cardio 5 days a week and stick to eating healthy and only eat 1200 calories per day (doctor said it that was a good amount to eat for my size). But what really bugs me is that my dad is dieting too and he's dropping pounds left and right. I really don't like that most men can lose weight so easily, ugh!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, I've just come to fact that I am going to have to work harder. 

I really would like to lose another 10-15lbs by the time Thanksgiving comes around...Any suggestions?

Thanks ahead of time ladies...And BEST of LUCK to all of you out there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Men have a much higher metabolism than women so they burn calories faster...Just knowing I'm on a diet makes my husband loose weight..WTF is that about!!


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 8, 2008)

Tish, I think you're wonderful and beautiful too.  &for the record, you're much prettier than Nicolette Sheridan (perhaps because she looks like a knee lol...err do you watch Desperate Housewives?) 

I just wish when you looked in the mirror, you saw what I see when I look at you.  Beauty.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_Tish, I think you're wonderful and beautiful too. &for the record, you're much prettier than Nicolette Sheridan (perhaps because she looks like a knee lol...err do you watch Desperate Housewives?) 

I just wish when you looked in the mirror, you saw what I see when I look at you. Beauty._

 

Oh Lizzie.....tell your man...to move over..you are my New Girl Crush!!


----------



## Willa (Oct 8, 2008)

Boy I saw those Nicolette pictures yesterday
DAMMMNNNN that woman has a nice body 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I added the pics too my inspiration album
You can see it there : ModernWilla/Inspirations 

Its weird how I never felt in shape
I just don't know what is the feeling of having no fat on your body. I mean by that, that being fat all my life, I never experienced the same things than the other girls. Like feeling good with yourself, of appreciate when a guy compliments you without having to think what is wrong with him...






And you know what?
Sometimes I think I'm just afraid of it. The unknown...
And that's why I keep on eating like a pig

Does it make sense?


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Boy I saw those Nicolette pictures yesterday
DAMMMNNNN that woman has a nice body 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I added the pics too my inspiration album
You can see it there : ModernWilla/Inspirations 





Does it make sense?_

 
Thanks for the inspiration...saving them to my PC right now!! 43 y/o her body is amazing!! I hate her!! Really!! I do!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 8, 2008)

Willa are those pictures of you?????? You are GORGEOUS!!! OMG look how much weight you lost...You are my HERO!!!


----------



## Willa (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Willa are those pictures of you?????? You are GORGEOUS!!! OMG look how much weight you lost...You are my HERO!!!_

 
NO NO NO!!!
That's not me, its inspiration pictures hahaha

I wish I'd lost that much yet!

Here its me :
ModernWilla/Moi - Page 1 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 8, 2008)

So who is the person that has lost all that weight...are those just random ladies...and what did they do...WW


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh Willa...You are just so freaking pretty! Catherine Zeta-Jones Pretty!! I love the dark hair ....Oh Willa we can do this....


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 8, 2008)

Willa you are lovely!!!  I am so happy to put a face to the name.

xo


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 8, 2008)

oh, Tish! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Willa you are soooo pretty.

Did you see her in her bathing suit on Desp. H? (I want to put DH but I don't want people to think she was in her bathing suit on anyone's darling husband haha)


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_oh, Tish! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Willa you are soooo pretty.

Did you see her in her bathing suit on Desp. H? (I want to put DH but I don't want people to think she was in her bathing suit on anyone's darling husband haha)_

 

Yes LIZZIE I saw it...and it made me HATE her even more....God plz 4give me but I hate her..well not really but I want too!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 8, 2008)

Lizzie I love your new avatar!


----------



## Willa (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Oh Willa...You are just so freaking pretty! Catherine Zeta-Jones Pretty!! I love the dark hair ....Oh Willa we can do this...._

 
WOW, thank you soo much!
What a great compliment, that woman is soooo pretty <3

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Willa you are lovely!!!  I am so happy to put a face to the name.

xo_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_oh, Tish! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Willa you are soooo pretty.

Did you see her in her bathing suit on Desp. H? (I want to put DH but I don't want people to think she was in her bathing suit on anyone's darling husband haha)_

 
Thank you girls!

But you know, I had my picture here all along, in my profile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didnt see her on Desp. H. because I don't watch the show anymore, I stopped watching it when Linette wanted to cheat on her husband with the guy at their restaurant.


----------



## Willa (Oct 8, 2008)

Ho yeah and about the pictures of the girls who lost weight, I found them on that board : Nutrition, Health & Fitness, Weight Loss, Diet - Weight Loss Forum
On the Before and After section.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Ho yeah and about the pictures of the girls who lost weight, I found them on that board : Nutrition, Health & Fitness, Weight Loss, Diet - Weight Loss Forum
On the Before and After section.




_

 
OMG look at SarahSego's Before and After...Amazing!!!


----------



## melliquor (Oct 8, 2008)

Willa you ae so pretty... love the dark hair.  I know exactly how you are feeling... i have never been thin in my life.  Thinking about just makes me sad and upset.  I have so many image problems with hating myself.  

I am going to bed ladies... have a good night talking.


----------



## melliquor (Oct 8, 2008)

Willa you ae so pretty... love the dark hair.  I know exactly how you are feeling... i have never been thin in my life.  Thinking about just makes me sad and upset.  I have so many image problems with hating myself.  

I am going to bed ladies... have a good night talking.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 8, 2008)

Nite Nite Mel!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hmmm, where do I begin, Tish your son so is gorgeous, does he still have grey eyes? I think he looks exactly like you!! Lmao I could just visually see you laying in the hospital bed and that guy with a goofy grin on his face and you being like 'what's so funny, biotch?!' lol I think you're gorgeous and quite thin by the pix you posted, but to each their own! Idk lizzie I don't think Nicolette looks like I a knee....I think she looks like a man. lol. I have to give her credit though she is naturally beautiful, but after all the plastic surgery...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 p.s. everyone my day has been crappy(food wise) I'd prefer to not talk about it. haha.


----------



## rbella (Oct 8, 2008)

Willa-you look gorgeous!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 8, 2008)

Actually his eyes change with the season if that makes sense...Some days they are grayish  some days they look greenish brown...and depending on what color he is wearing...He's my little weird little boy...He said they call him Rainbow eyes at school because they are always changing colors

Nicolette...I am wanting her body not her face....Neck down ladies!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 8, 2008)

Lunch - Grapes ...Didn't have much of an appetite 

Dinner - I made Honey Glazed Chicken Breast, Aspharagus and Brown Rice
            (I know boring!! But the chicken is actually great)


----------



## Willa (Oct 8, 2008)

Thank you rbella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




About Nicolette, I don't really like her face either, but the body... wow

For diner I made a couscous and a salad. It was soooo good and healthy! Couscous with dried cranberries, raisins, chicken broth, curcuma spice, garlic, olive oil, red pepper bell, green onions.

And the salad I added carrots, and I made a balsamic/dijon vinaigrette and added some honey to it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Thank you Giada De Laurentiis for the idea... hahaha

Girls, I have to confess something : I'm a cookbook addict. I just cannot NOT buy them... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have soooo much of them and still I continue to buy. Yesterday I subscribed to Food Network Magazine! Can't wait to get it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 8, 2008)

whats a couscous?


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 8, 2008)

Lucky boy! My eyes were sky blue when I was born and after about a year and a half they changed to green and _then _they changed to light brown, no one believes me until I show them pix, it's very strange!
hmmm couscous is gooood, it's a grain I believe, it's a middle eastern dish!
p.s. maybe you girls can help me out! I cannot for the life of me find out how much that friggin mac 180 brush is, do you girls know?!


----------



## Willa (Oct 8, 2008)

Couscous is veeeery good and healthy. Lots of middle eastern countries have great recipes, but here and there you can find adapted versions. You can eat it hot, tempered or cold as a salad.

Here's some :
California Couscous salad
 Steak Sun Dried tomato and mozzarella


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Couscous is veeeery good and healthy. Lots of middle eastern countries have great recipes, but here and there you can find adapted versions. You can eat it hot, tempered or cold as a salad.

Here's some :
California Couscous salad
Steak Sun Dried tomato and mozzarella_

 
Oh Yummy...I love rice with anything!! I will have to try this


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 8, 2008)

I just came back from tutoring at a middle school and now I'm waiting for class to start...nothing like checking specktra to pass the time (so long as I keep an eye on the clock!)

Thanks Willa, I was gonna post an FOTD with that pic, but I got lazy.
Dinner tonight for me is chicken curry... that chicken and asparagus sounds delish!  

Gotta go to class, have a good evening (or whatever time it is for you) everyone!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Ok if you agree to do at least 20-30 mins of vigorous walking on the treadmill everyday...I will too...even if I ride my bike I will still commit to the treadmill... What do you say....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well I commit to 30 minutes of vigourous activity every day after I get back from my long weekend away, I'll do LOTS of walking then probaby but not vigourous, I'll be shopping.  
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_I feel the exact same way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I have no idea what I'll eat this morning, I'm just super pissed that my coffee machine isn't working and there really isn't anything healthy to eat, I guess it's to the grocerey store for me....****p.s. has anyone else had this happen to them b4?...you live with people that eat whatever they want....you go out and buy 'diet' foods, which are normally more expensive because they are 'specialty' items or they're fresh, you look in the pantry a couple of days later.."Who the hell is eating my fill in the blank?!" It's like, okay, you go from eating that ice-cream to my sugar-free cookies?? ummm NO. lol_

 
Not cool of them! If they want to eat the kind of food you are buying they should go out and buy some too.  I don't have that happening to me but I'd be super annoyed if it was! LUckily for me my roomate is my dad and he's finally into watching his diet for health reasons so we're both trying to keep healtheir things in the house. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxprettyinblkxx* 

 
_I'm not gonna lie, but for awhile I literally felt like I was the only one struggling with my weight...I started dieting back in mid June and have so far lost 22lbs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I'm stuck at 175. I've committed myself to doing at least 30-45mins of cardio 5 days a week and stick to eating healthy and only eat 1200 calories per day (doctor said it that was a good amount to eat for my size). But what really bugs me is that my dad is dieting too and he's dropping pounds left and right. I really don't like that most men can lose weight so easily, ugh!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, I've just come to fact that I am going to have to work harder. 

I really would like to lose another 10-15lbs by the time Thanksgiving comes around...Any suggestions?

Thanks ahead of time ladies...And BEST of LUCK to all of you out there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Weight training, they say thats a big reason why men lose weight faster is that they focus more on lifting heavier weights and building muscle which means they burn more calories CONSTANTLY... dunno i have a hard time getting into it though so no real recommendations on HOW to get into weight training more. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_ if this is weird, but when I look into the mirror, I like what I see.  Sure, there are some days where I feel like a troll (usually those days where I can't find anything to wear and I just noticed my eyebrows are uneven), but all in all I know I'm beautiful.  

I'm not loosing weight because I think it'll make me prettier.  I'm loosing weight because I know I'll be healthier._

 
I wish I could feel that way but I know that I'm not.  I don't even thinkg losing weight will make me that much more attractive , and I really do need to lose weight for health. I have moments where I think i'm pretty, BUT they're less and less right now as I'm trying to lose weight i seem to get more and more concious of my flaws. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Boy I saw those Nicolette pictures yesterday
DAMMMNNNN that woman has a nice body 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I added the pics too my inspiration album
You can see it there : ModernWilla/Inspirations 

Its weird how I never felt in shape
I just don't know what is the feeling of having no fat on your body. I mean by that, that being fat all my life, I never experienced the same things than the other girls. Like feeling good with yourself, of appreciate when a guy compliments you without having to think what is wrong with him...






And you know what?
Sometimes I think I'm just afraid of it. The unknown...
And that's why I keep on eating like a pig

Does it make sense?_

 

Totally, all the questions.  Would things change?  Would how people relate to me change?  Would i have to change? 

I don't know , I really don't. 

Girls you're doing fabulous. 


Me I did step again it was hard for me, and I didn't finish I ended up marching practically the last half because my legs felt like lead and I couldn't get them up onto the step. Plus I lost ability to follow the combos but... I went! My goal for this week was just showing up I don't want to be too hard on myself or I'll let myself quit.


----------



## chameleonmary (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi all,

Sorry been out of action the last couple of weeks. Uni has been killing me and getting me down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the weight loss has kind of plateaued so once my exams are over I will be adding a few boxing classes to my schedule.

How has everyone been? How do you guys deal with a plateau?

M


----------



## melliquor (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chameleonmary* 

 
_Hi all,

Sorry been out of action the last couple of weeks. Uni has been killing me and getting me down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the weight loss has kind of plateaued so once my exams are over I will be adding a few boxing classes to my schedule.

How has everyone been? How do you guys deal with a plateau?

M 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You can either decrease your calories or increase your exercise.  You can also change the exercise that you are doing.  If you are running, maybe change to swimming.  

WW is really good because everytime you get into a new range of weight, you reduce the amount of calories you can have.  It always keeps your system going for you will lose.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 9, 2008)

That is what I have done...when I plateau I change my aerobic activity. I am now doing water aerobics versus running. I am still riding my bike because I love it...But you have to switch up your calorie burning activity because your body has gotten used to what you are currently doing. At least that is what my trainer told me..He recommends I alternate my activities so that my body doesn't plateau. So I am doing water aerobics 3x wk and running 2x week and riding a lot because it's my stress reliever and more for enjoyment. I am also doing weights 4x a week.


----------



## melliquor (Oct 9, 2008)

^^^ Bloody hell... you are doing alot of exercise.  I can't wait to get to that stage.  I really want to do running once I am more fit.  Right now, I am walking about 25-40 min a day, 5 times a week, and doing an aerobic video for 18 min, 3 times a week.  I want to start slowly with the exercise and build up slowly.  

Next month, I plan on getting a treadmill... i can't wait to get one.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_^^^ Bloody hell... you are doing alot of exercise. I can't wait to get to that stage. I really want to do running once I am more fit. Right now, I am walking about 25-40 min a day, 5 times a week, and doing an aerobic video for 18 min, 3 times a week. I want to start slowly with the exercise and build up slowly. 

Next month, I plan on getting a treadmill... i can't wait to get one._

 
Yes, But I just started this this week because I early retired from work..Lots of free time...Yeah I love my treadmill so much!! It even has a dvd screen for movies ...It was my 40th birthday present to myself...If you can walk for 25-40 mins you can run for 20...I do not run fast..My running is equivalent to a brisk walk...I jog...If you slowly run it will build up everyday to a faster pace. I use to walk 10 mins then run for about 2-5, then walk 10..until I was able to build up to straight running...Just start putting in 1-3 mins in the middle of your walking to build up your endurance..and don;t try to run fast just a slow easy pace...I promise you will be running the entire time within 2 months...


----------



## melliquor (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks Tish...  DH and I are going for along walk on sunday and i will try that.  I know i have ever been able to run slowly for about 1/2 minute.  

I am really looking forward to getting one... it will be my next step in exercise.  Hopefully i won't plateau before then.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok...Today is my depression day........I am having such a day and I don't know why...I feel like an inadequate wife today...and these lyrics to this song...describe my life perfectly. I have been crying all morning because of the way I disregard my dh.

He hates that I don't clean or do dishes 
Even though I mess up the most 
And he begs me all the time to help him 
And I know I should but I'm lazy... so I don't 
He’s always considering my feelings 
Thinking of me before himself 
Most of the time, I'm so damn selfish 
I don't even realize he treats me so well. 

He hates that we don't spend much time 
We barely see each other at all 
He don't even nag me about always shopping 
He just says, I just wish every now  and then 
that you would call 
I don't know why he's still here 
He could have any woman that he wants 
Step outside of myself,  see how much he loves me 
And all the things I should do for him that I just don't 
And I realize... 

He's so much better than me 
I'm so unworthy of him 
Why does he stay? Why?

Because, he’s in love with me
And  that I don't understand 
Got to be a better woman for him 
So I take my time and do what I'm supposed to do 
Because I just can't see my life without you  

He's so much better than me 
I'm so unworthy of him 
Why does he stay?  Because he’s in love with me!


I have to be a better wife...before I loose my husband! We have entertained divorce before in the past..nothing recent, but I really don't want to loose my marriage because of ME! So I need to change!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 9, 2008)

Tish.........


----------



## melliquor (Oct 9, 2008)

Tish... I don't know what to say but to say if you want to change you can do it.  If you love your husband, you will be willing to change and he will be willing to compromise on somethings.

Hugs to you girl!!!!!!


----------



## rbella (Oct 9, 2008)

Tish. I'm so sorry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We are all here.  You are a great person, I can't imagine you are not a wonderful wife as well.


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Thanks, Mzz.  Depression sucks so bad.  I sometimes don't even want to get out of bed.  I can't stand it.

I will be contacting you!!  Count on it!! Most likely manana, as hubby needs the computer to work. again._

 
I am so sorry to hear about that Hun. If you need any help with your Re pro issues give me a shout. I may be able to dig up some contacts in that area and help you out . Or at least recommend somewhere good!

If you need someone to talk to I am here. Sometimes depression is aided by eating good things. I know lots of fruit helps sometimes. And also just taking a daily walk by yourself will help to clear your mind and get your heart going and you will feel mentally better.

I know its hard with depression and I wish I could put myself in your stilettos to understand better.  But keep your chin up and I am sure all the girls on here would agree, we are all here for you no matter what!

Try letting all emotions out in a journal, or by going CRAZY with make up. Or by going to do something different, like a free evening class or joining a local club where you can meet new people and make new friends! 

I really hope your doing well soon! And I personally hope to see you doing something like this ----->


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 9, 2008)

Aw, Tish! I _hate_ that you are having a shitty day!!! I am having a horrible day too, what is going on with today?!! I feel absolutely *miserable* for some reason. I am in a really bad place in life right now, so I'm hoping going to the store and buying a new coffee maker will make me feel better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Feel better Tish, I'll be checking in on every1 when I get back from the store, wish me luck!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 9, 2008)

*sends positive vibes out to everyone*


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm sorry you're having a bad day, Tish.  Have you tried talking to your hubby about how you're feeling? 






 I'm joining MzzRach in sending out good vibes and warm fuzzies to everyone!  Can you feel it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hugs and kisses to everyone!


---
I'm going to try to go to the gym tonight.  I haven't gone all week, so I'm feeling a bit sluggish.  So far I've had a bajillion grapes, a pear, and lemon tea.  I probably wont have time to eat anything else but we're having chicken "burritos" for dinner.  I put it in quotes because it's never the same when I make em at home as when I get them at a taqueria.  Ahh, well.. that should take up the rest of my calories anyway hahaha

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm a little better!! I did talk to my dh and I told him that I was going to try to be a better wife...He said well I love you just as you are...But if you will snuggle with me tonight I would appreciate it...So girls I will be snuggling tonight not Specktra'n..well at least until he starts snoring then I can sneak out of bed for a few threads!! Thanks so much ladies..I know we will all get thru these crazy phases of life!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the warm fuzzies you 2! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So far today I've had 6 spicy salmon rolls...and I think in a few min. I'll be having my first cup of coffee in like 2 months! I found a coffee maker on sale at target for 12.99 orignally 19.99..baaarrrgain lol p.s. tish your husband's so cute for saying that!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh yeah the food...I have had nothing today! WOW just realized that!! Not even a coffee!! I was depressed!!

I'm gonna go eat some grapes and a banana just because

Leftover chicken and rice for dinner!


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 9, 2008)

Tish, when you're done snuggling your DH, you should come snuggle me! haha
My bf is not a cuddly sleeper


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_Tish, when you're done snuggling your DH, you should come snuggle me! haha
My bf is not a cuddly sleeper _

 
Well me and him would do great  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...Because neither am I really!! But we do what we must...I like my own side....ALONE...no snuggling...No feeling warm breath on my neck!! Yep I'm such a romantic!!!


----------



## Willa (Oct 9, 2008)

Hahaha I told my bf the same
I don't like to ''spoon''
Only on sunday mornings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tonight I'm taking some time alone
I was thinking about going downtown to check out a new boutique called Micabella Cosmetics but I'm afraid I'll buy too much... haha 

Sooo I guess I'm gonna go to the library get some books and relax a little. Something like that. I can't really go for a walk because it's cold and rainy outside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And for diner I don't know yet, I just don't wanna fall into fast food.


----------



## rbella (Oct 9, 2008)

I friggin' hate snuggling.  Isn't that weird?  Well, let me correct that.  I like to snuggle when _I_ feel like it.  I need to be better in that area as well, TISH.  My hubby goes to bed every night and I'm like, "See ya".  It never occurs to me that he might want to spoon.  Although it should b/c as soon as I get into bed, the spooning begins.  And then I sweat, get uncomfortable and annoyed while he snores in my ear.  But, I love him nonetheless.....


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 9, 2008)

Bella .. I need to pm you really quick...


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I friggin' hate snuggling.  Isn't that weird?  Well, let me correct that.  I like to snuggle when I feel like it.  I need to be better in that area as well, TISH.  My hubby goes to bed every night and I'm like, "See ya".  It never occurs to me that he might want to spoon.  Although it should b/c as soon as I get into bed, the spooning begins.  And then I sweat, get uncomfortable and annoyed while he snores in my ear.  But, I love him nonetheless....._

 
That's my exact problem too...My guy loves it and I'm a bit mad so I always have a mental list of jobs to do, eg, walk dog, take out trash...
And I'm like "I don't have time and I get sweatyyyy!"

And then we argue....Oh and the snoring in your ear....I think were on the same level, natural wax earplugs are awesome!
And I adore/love/admire my guy like crazy too! What us girlies go through...Lol! 


And TISH! *Huge huge hug*
Things always improve, even on the darkest days mornings always come =) Im here for ya girl


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_That's my exact problem too...My guy loves it and I'm a bit mad so I always have a mental list of jobs to do, eg, walk dog, take out trash...
And I'm like "I don't have time and I get sweatyyyy!"

And then we argue....Oh and the snoring in your ear....I think were on the same level, natural wax earplugs are awesome!
And I adore/love/admire my guy like crazy too! What us girlies go through...Lol! 


And TISH! *Huge huge hug*
Things always improve, even on the darkest days mornings always come =) Im here for ya girl_

 
Thanks Girl...yeah the snoring, I don;t share my pillow with anyone!!! I HATE being HOT..I sleep with the a/c, a box fan and a ceiling fan...And I don't know WHYYYY no one has mentioned...the main reason...IT IS... I can't stand in the middle of the night when you are so close that they are breathing there less than fresh breath right in your face!!! WTF is that about...MOVE OVER!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







before you singe my eyelashes closed!! UGGGHH.. We deserve metals for the torture we endure sometimes...God Love them...But come on...We're married now...the mushy crap ends at engagement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My husband said he must have fell in love with my representative..Because I am not the same person he first met LOL ....Ahhh NO and I don't remember this morning breath thing either!!!!!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chameleonmary* 

 
_Hi all,

Sorry been out of action the last couple of weeks. Uni has been killing me and getting me down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the weight loss has kind of plateaued so once my exams are over I will be adding a few boxing classes to my schedule.

How has everyone been? How do you guys deal with a plateau?

M 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't know mel sounds like she has good advice. I'm easing slowly into my program so I have room to kick it up a notch... but i'm sure i'll be asking for advice when that happens i have to start actually losing weight before I plateau right?  I'm so scared for our weight in next week at work.  After our thanksgiving long weekend. That should be ineteresing.  I think the boys are doing well but us girls are struggling.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_You can either decrease your calories or increase your exercise.  You can also change the exercise that you are doing.  If you are running, maybe change to swimming.  

WW is really good because everytime you get into a new range of weight, you reduce the amount of calories you can have.  It always keeps your system going for you will lose.  

Hope this helps._

 
I think thats the hard part for me, knowing that i'll continually have to reduce what I eat lol.  I love food entirely too much! 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_That is what I have done...when I plateau I change my aerobic activity. I am now doing water aerobics versus running. I am still riding my bike because I love it...But you have to switch up your calorie burning activity because your body has gotten used to what you are currently doing. At least that is what my trainer told me..He recommends I alternate my activities so that my body doesn't plateau. So I am doing water aerobics 3x wk and running 2x week and riding a lot because it's my stress reliever and more for enjoyment. I am also doing weights 4x a week._

 
Hard for me to find variety, no pool here.  I wish there was so I could add swiming to my rotation but no year round pool for us, too cold. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Yes, But I just started this this week because I early retired from work..Lots of free time...Yeah I love my treadmill so much!! It even has a dvd screen for movies ...It was my 40th birthday present to myself...If you can walk for 25-40 mins you can run for 20...I do not run fast..My running is equivalent to a brisk walk...I jog...If you slowly run it will build up everyday to a faster pace. I use to walk 10 mins then run for about 2-5, then walk 10..until I was able to build up to straight running...Just start putting in 1-3 mins in the middle of your walking to build up your endurance..and don;t try to run fast just a slow easy pace...I promise you will be running the entire time within 2 months..._

 

Wowsa I'm jealous your treadmill sounds freaking AWESOME!   

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_Aw, Tish! I hate that you are having a shitty day!!! I am having a horrible day too, what is going on with today?!! I feel absolutely *miserable* for some reason. I am in a really bad place in life right now, so I'm hoping going to the store and buying a new coffee maker will make me feel better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Feel better Tish, I'll be checking in on every1 when I get back from the store, wish me luck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hope you start feeling better soon too!  How did the coffee maker purchase go? 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_*sends positive vibes out to everyone*


























_

 

Ditto!




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_I'm sorry you're having a bad day, Tish.  Have you tried talking to your hubby about how you're feeling? 






 I'm joining MzzRach in sending out good vibes and warm fuzzies to everyone!  Can you feel it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hugs and kisses to everyone!


---
I'm going to try to go to the gym tonight.  I haven't gone all week, so I'm feeling a bit sluggish.  So far I've had a bajillion grapes, a pear, and lemon tea.  I probably wont have time to eat anything else but we're having chicken "burritos" for dinner.  I put it in quotes because it's never the same when I make em at home as when I get them at a taqueria.  Ahh, well.. that should take up the rest of my calories anyway hahaha

I hope everyone has a great day!_

 

Hope you have a good workout and a good rest of the day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No activity yet, eating was okay, chopped up carrots and celery and pepers at lunch and took them along with chopped fruit.  was suppose to be for a coworkers birthday but he wasn't there this afternoon.  Good healthy snacks anyhow to keep me mostly out of trouble :-D 

Supper I chopped up bock choy,  the veggies fromt he office that were left over and boiled/stirfried them, w/ a little chicken.  salty which is bad but otherwise healthful... 

trying to drum up motivation to go to the gym... but I should also call my friends and feeling demotivated right now lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 9, 2008)

I use the indoor pool at the gym..we have a pool at our condo but it's too chilly in the mornings.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 9, 2008)

Snowflakelashes, you had a really healthy day today!! The coffee maker works wonderful, i put a little too much creamer in my coffee though(haven't made it in SO long!) I am actually feeling much better, thank you for asking..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh and put me on the anti-cuddle list, my bf and I always kiss eachother good night but then we roll over to our own sides...*I'm going to share this story, I think everyone will have a nice laugh at....especially since we all are so anti-cuddling. So i went with my Friend and her new bf (who are now broken up) to get sheets for their new bed @ macy's. Well we got into the topic of bed size and I mentioned that when I'm older and have my own house I want the biggest bed they make. This is because me and my bf need a lot of room because we don't like to be right on top of eachother, they look at me strange and say "well we want the biggest bed too, but we love to cuddle!"(barf) Anyway, I was like oh okay that's great, whatever.Then I thought I would share a funny story with them about how the last time my bf and I cuddled he elbowed me in the eye in his sleep lol(hurt so bad!) My friend's boyfriend looked me dead in the eye and says "I wouldn't let that happen to her".
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh really?! Because you can control your bodily motions in your sleep?! LMAO I didn't say anything because I literally could not believe he just said that...* OHHHhhh new couples, they can be so ignorant lol...Thought you girls would enjoy that...haha.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 9, 2008)

Yep...I and I bet when she says No you are gonna just accept the No and move on...Yep new love!!! We'll check in with them in a few years!!

And yes we have the biggest friggin bed ever and my husband gets in bed in the middle from the beginning!! WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm thinking about putting one of those invisible fences down the middle so that every time he squirms over he gets a bolt or two of electric shock


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 9, 2008)

I guess I'm in the cuddle-loving minority! lol
My bf can cuddle during a movie (sometimes) but neeeever when going to sleep.  He says his arms fall sleep.  When we were first dating, he never said anything, but three years later he has no problem telling me "no." :-(


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_I guess I'm in the cuddle-loving minority! lol
My bf can cuddle during a movie (sometimes) but neeeever when going to sleep. He says his arms fall sleep. When we were first dating, he never said anything, but three years later he has no problem telling me "no." :-(_

 
Well Lizzie my sweet little romantic one...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You should consider yourself lucky!! After three years his poor arm is probably out of joint! He did that to get you...Now he has you and he needs you on your respective side of the bed!! He is MY HERO!!!!  I know I have permanent brow and lash loss from the hot breath treatments!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 9, 2008)

^lmao(hot breath singing lashes off)


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm a big woman and we have a full sized bed.  The bed IS my side hahahahaha


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_I'm a big woman and we have a full sized bed. The bed IS my side hahahahaha_

 
My husband would love you...You two must have been seperated at birth!!


----------



## rbella (Oct 9, 2008)

Tish, that story is hilarious!  That dude is a total tool.


----------



## Willa (Oct 9, 2008)

You girls are so funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So i went shopping to MUFE, and it went well... very well (see the haul section hehehe). I got home at 8 so I made myself a salad because I didnt want to eat too much. But I'm still hungry and I don't know what to eat to calm my stomach.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_You girls are so funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So i went shopping to MUFE, and it went well... very well (see the haul section hehehe). I got home at 8 so I made myself a salad because I didnt want to eat too much. But I'm still hungry and I don't know what to eat to calm my stomach._

 
Fruit


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 9, 2008)

Ah, these bedtime tales.....


----------



## Willa (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Fruit_

 
Went for toasts


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 10, 2008)

Willa : For me I always have to have some kind fo protein or i'm never satisfied blah, i could eat the whole fridge worth of fruit and still be hungry unless i add either a non fat yoghurt for the dairy a d bit of cheese or some nuts. And bread too...


Feeling wierd ad the moment I know that "size" doesnt' matter but I just took a look at my modestly sized makeup collection and had that thought, you know the ones that you're not suppose to admit.  My multicolored makeup is something that a pretty girl would own, I feel like i'm pretending.  Okay again with the hunger/lack of junk food making me nuts I think i really really really miss whatever chemicals that junk use to release in my brain the 'happy' ones (dopamine for starters haha) . :-D ah well I go away this weekend, hence why allll my makeup was out i'm trying to decide what to pack...its hard I want to bring everything b/c I don't know what I'll be in the mood to wear but at the same time... I think its a little ridiculous for me to take it all AND I worry about it getting damaged /lost in transit.


----------



## X_cinderella_X (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowflakelashes* 

 
_Willa : For me I always have to have some kind fo protein or i'm never satisfied blah, i could eat the whole fridge worth of fruit and still be hungry unless i add either a non fat yoghurt for the dairy a d bit of cheese or some nuts. And bread too...


Feeling wierd ad the moment I know that "size" doesnt' matter but I just took a look at my modestly sized makeup collection and had that thought, you know the ones that you're not suppose to admit. My multicolored makeup is something that a pretty girl would own, I feel like i'm pretending. Okay again with the hunger/lack of junk food making me nuts I think i really really really miss whatever chemicals that junk use to release in my brain the 'happy' ones (dopamine for starters haha) . :-D ah well I go away this weekend, hence why allll my makeup was out i'm trying to decide what to pack...its hard I want to bring everything b/c I don't know what I'll be in the mood to wear but at the same time... I think its a little ridiculous for me to take it all AND I worry about it getting damaged /lost in transit._

 
I completely understand. For a couple of months there before I began on my weightloss journey I had stopped putting effort into my hair, and even stopped wearing makeup altogether (!).

I felt at the time it was all a farce- what was the point in trying to make myself look nice when ultimately whatever I did I would still be unnatractive.

That was a horrible way to think about myself and I must say I am not proud of wallowing in self pity like that. And no inner demons will stop me from wearing makeup anymore! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The weather here is getting really great- soon it will be the beginning of summer and i'll be looking hot! 

Ahh, the snuggling issue. It's actually a source of a few arguments with my boyfriend and myself. When I want to, he never does. And on the rare occassions he does want to, I could take it or leave it!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey girl! Everyone is pretty in different ways(sounds incredibly cliche) but it is very true, you are your own worst critic!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 p.s. I'm just like you with the fruit...I think it makes me hungrier.....lol....I eat vinegary things instead (pickles, peppers and Tish's fav. _pickled okra_, she eats it by the gallon,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







). Don't take too much with you! Stick with a few neutrals and bring a couple of bright liners to mix it up, I'd hate to see something bad happen to all that purty makeup!


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 10, 2008)

I just ate an entire box of pocky while watching a movie. Shame on me.


----------



## melliquor (Oct 10, 2008)

Good Morning Ladies... Hope you all ate healthy yesterday and some exercise.

Cinderella - I am the same way.  I like cuddling but only sometimes but other times... i don't want to be touched.  My DH knows not to come on my side of the bed unless i invite him over.  I don't even like his arm on my side... LOL.

Snowflake - As time goes on with your healthy eating... you will feel hungry less.  When i first started about 2 mos ago, I was hungry all the time and drove me nuts.  I thought about food constantly.  Now, I am hungry towards meal times but that is it.  I know i am getting enough in.  

Nobody should feel deprived when on trying to eat healthy because it will never last and you will easily get back into old habits.  I plan somedays of eating stuff that isn't healthy but it is still within my points/calories.  


Today, I am going to have a Krispy Kreme.  I have been craving one for a week but planned to have one today and because I planned it, it stopped me from pigging out on them or anything else because i had something to look forward to.  Everybody should try this.  It has been really helping me.  I love junk food... really all food and to know that I can have something doesn't make me pig out on everything else but the food that I am craving.

Yesterday was good for me... didn't go over my points.  Today I am having...

Brekkie... Krispy Kreme
Lunch... Veggie pasta bake
Dinner... Don't know yet.  Was going to have Sausage & Mash w/ loads of veggies but my daughter isn't in and DH doesn't want to cook.  Might just have some soup and salad.

I will be walking to and from work today and doing my exercise video tonite.


----------



## X_cinderella_X (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Good Morning Ladies... Hope you all ate healthy yesterday and some exercise.

Cinderella - I am the same way. I like cuddling but only sometimes but other times... i don't want to be touched. My DH knows not to come on my side of the bed unless i invite him over. I don't even like his arm on my side... LOL.

Snowflake - As time goes on with your healthy eating... you will feel hungry less. When i first started about 2 mos ago, I was hungry all the time and drove me nuts. I thought about food constantly. Now, I am hungry towards meal times but that is it. I know i am getting enough in. 

Nobody should feel deprived when on trying to eat healthy because it will never last and you will easily get back into old habits. I plan somedays of eating stuff that isn't healthy but it is still within my points/calories. 


Today, I am going to have a Krispy Kreme. I have been craving one for a week but planned to have one today and because I planned it, it stopped me from pigging out on them or anything else because i had something to look forward to. Everybody should try this. It has been really helping me. I love junk food... really all food and to know that I can have something doesn't make me pig out on everything else but the food that I am craving.

Yesterday was good for me... didn't go over my points. Today I am having...

Brekkie... Krispy Kreme
Lunch... Veggie pasta bake
Dinner... Don't know yet. Was going to have Sausage & Mash w/ loads of veggies but my daughter isn't in and DH doesn't want to cook. Might just have some soup and salad.

I will be walking to and from work today and doing my exercise video tonite._

 
Well done for managing to have krispy kreme and not over indulge. 
Lucky the nearest KK is an hour away, or I'd have some serious dieting issues.


----------



## Willa (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_I just ate an entire box of pocky while watching a movie. Shame on me._

 
THOSE POCKY!!!

Hate them (love them actually)
I just can't go to the asian market just because of those, or I'll buy everything hahaha


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hello my sexies.....I've only had coffee so far but I'll perobably be eating a bowl of special K(cereal, for those who don't know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...) in a few minutes!


----------



## Willa (Oct 10, 2008)

I ate a shish taouk with rice, some garlic potatoes, fatouche salad... mmmm was good


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 10, 2008)

^Can i come over? haha


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey GIrlies 

So last check in before I go.  Ate veggies for lunch clothes are just finishing drying.  And then throwing in the suitcase. 


Ended up packing, Painterly PP for a base, a body shop blush.  my Unagaro shadows , tempting quad and auto de blue and jade way and feline liners. . more makeup than I could EVER need for a weekend.  But the pigments are just 1/4 tsp samples I made from my full jars so that doesn't worry as much the QUAD is going in my purse, thanks! That I can not lose. 
 Seriously I'm only gone for 3 days lol thats more than enough makeup haha. But I needed to know I'd have the choice to do something different.  Tempting does that for me, theres the neutral way to wear it leaving out sharp or BOLD wearing the sharp.  The Unagaro shadows can be combined afew ways so I have flexibility.  Not to mention I will probably BUY makeup at merl norman LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Okay gotta go pack the clothes... this is SO backwards, I only packed makeup in a ziplock bag last night and not my clothes haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (i had to let them dry though... thats my excuse and I'm sticking to it!

Talk to you all on monday or tuesday hope you have GREAT weekends (happy thanksgiving to any other canadians out there!) 

:-D


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 10, 2008)

Have a great HOLIDAY !!! Have fun and be safe!! I haven't eaten again today!! I am going thru something I swear...But oh well...This too shal pass.


----------



## Willa (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_^Can i come over? haha_

 
It was takeout, do you want their number 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Have a great HOLIDAY !!! Have fun and be safe!! I haven't eaten again today!! I am going thru something I swear...But oh well...This too shal pass._

 
Tish, at least try to make yourself a smoothie or something?


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_It was takeout, do you want their number 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Tish, at least try to make yourself a smoothie or something?_

 

I will later...But my stomach is really upset right now..Thanks for caring though!!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 10, 2008)

Take care Tish - I don't like to see you not eating or upset.

xoxoxo I am here if you need anything.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok ..Going shoe shopping that ALWAYS makes me feel better!! Have a good day pretty ladies!! I'll grab a Protein Jamba Juice while I'm out!! Love Those!!


----------



## Willa (Oct 10, 2008)

Mmm Jamba Juice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Girls...
I feel like cheating but I wont
But tonight I don't feel like staying at home but my mans doesnt. I want to eat sushis for diner... Either I'll go and buy some myself or I'll make some, but it's long to make 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess I'll play with my new makeup tonight... lolll
And have a drink while doing so


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 10, 2008)

Sushi + Cocktails + Makeup = a fabulous evening, in my opinion.

I'll come over and we can kick your man out for the night!  LOL  Kidding, of course. 

Have fun, however things end up. ;-)


----------



## Willa (Oct 10, 2008)

You'll probably know, the geek that I am will come and write it here


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 10, 2008)

I had rice crispies and vanilla soy (YUM!) for breakfast and my bf came home at like noon with McDonalds!  I don't really like fast food but I'm a sucker for their fries.  I limited myself to 10, which is good considering I could eat a large fries without a second thought.  It's funny when I limited myself I could really taste each fry.  The salt, the texture...before I would just inhale them.  Now I feel satisfied, but not gross.

Glad to hear you all are doing well.  I'm thinking about going to the gym... if I can convince my friend to go...(the gym is in her apt complex).  And I'm going to Yosemite tomorrow!


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 10, 2008)

Tish, I hope you feel better and you eat something substantial!
Jamba Juice is soooooo good!  But be careful!  A lot of their smoothies are full of sugar and calories...like a wolf in sheep's clothing!


----------



## melliquor (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Sushi + Cocktails + Makeup = a fabulous evening, in my opinion.

I'll come over and we can kick your man out for the night!  LOL  Kidding, of course. 

Have fun, however things end up. ;-)_

 






I want to come and play as well.  I would kill right now for a cocktail.


----------



## Willa (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_





I want to come and play as well.  I would kill right now for a cocktail.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Bar open ladies! Bar open!


----------



## melliquor (Oct 10, 2008)

Tish hope you feel better.  Hugs to you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey all.  I am really tired today.  I barely did any walking and feel really guilty and horrible.  I am going to go to bed early.  I am so sick of always being tired.  I don't know what is wrong with me.  I at first thought it was my weight but now i don't think so.  Usually people feel more energy with exercising but i am feeling more and more exhausted everyday.

I didn't have a dinner because I am feeling a bit sick.  I have stayed within my points today which is good.  I almost caved in and got something from mcdonalds today but i resisted.  I just got my DH some dinner from there.

Have a nice evening.


----------



## melliquor (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Bar open ladies! Bar open!







_

 
Yay!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







What are you serving??? I would like a Fuzzy Naval or Cosmopolitian please with some of those little umbrellas.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Yay!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







What are you serving??? I would like a Fuzzy Naval or Cosmopolitian please with some of those little umbrellas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'll take a Long Island, thanks.  Some obblivion would taste lovely after the week I have had..........


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_It was takeout, do you want their number 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
lol! Too funny! Me: "ummm, yeah, do you guys deliver to Florida?"

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Ok ..Going shoe shopping that ALWAYS makes me feel better!! Have a good day pretty ladies!! I'll grab a Protein Jamba Juice while I'm out!! Love Those!!_

 
Def. get something otherwise you might end up eating a whole freakin pizza like yours truly....lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Mmm Jamba Juice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Girls...
I feel like cheating but I wont
But tonight I don't feel like staying at home but my mans doesnt. *I want to eat sushis for diner*... Either I'll go and buy some myself or I'll make some, but it's long to make 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*I guess I'll play with my new makeup tonight*... lolll
And have a drink while doing so_

 
My fav!!!..... Try to the buffing technique tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_I had rice crispies and vanilla soy (YUM!) for breakfast and my bf came home at like noon with McDonalds! I don't really like fast food but I'm a sucker for their fries. *I limited myself to 10*, which is good considering I could eat a large fries without a second thought. It's funny when I limited myself I could really taste each fry. The salt, the texture...before I would just inhale them. Now I feel satisfied, but not gross.

Glad to hear you all are doing well. I'm thinking about going to the gym... if I can convince my friend to go...(the gym is in her apt complex). And I'm going to Yosemite tomorrow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
That's some will power, I could also put away a large McD. fry in 10 seconds flat.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_





I want to come and play as well. I would kill right now for a cocktail.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh man....you're tellin me! I have to stay away from alcohol though, it's all the Irish and Russian in me....and oh wait the German too...LOL


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Tish hope you feel better. Hugs to you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey all. I am really tired today. I barely did any walking and feel really guilty and horrible. I am going to go to bed early. I am so sick of always being tired. I don't know what is wrong with me. I at first thought it was my weight but now i don't think so. Usually people feel more energy with exercising but i am feeling more and more exhausted everyday.

I didn't have a dinner because I am feeling a bit sick. I have stayed within my points today which is good. I almost caved in and got something from mcdonalds today but i resisted. I just got my DH some dinner from there.

Have a nice evening._

 
Is it _that _time of month? Just wondering because for me, I feel like crap the first week or so before it starts....if not maybe you might want to go in for a check-up...you never know, you know? regardless I hope you feel better, and if it's within you points maybe you should have a *little* drink...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



p.s. Mzzrach... long islands and golden margaritas are my FAV


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_p.s. Mzzrach... long islands and golden margaritas are my FAV_

 
I knew I liked you Aleksis!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xoxo


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 10, 2008)

Speaking of bad things we like...lol....I thought it might be fun just to list what our biggest weaknesses in food are: _Do not_ feel obligated to play!*just sort of nice to not talk about dieting for a sec!*
Krispy Kreme(I think this is everyone's downfall lol)
Cheese Cake
Tres Leche(if you have never tried this...do not start now...LOL)
Buffalo ANYTHING
digiorno stuffed crust pizza
Cookies and Cream milkshakes(from Chik-fil-A..omg...)
Pringles..any flavor...anytime...once you pop... you know the rest
Chinese(from the mall) aka "fake chinese" lol
Southern/soul food..damn you Paula Deen!!

**just for fun my strengths are*
Greek/italian medditeranean food (a la Giada de laurentis)
Asian food...sushi..and any of the soups!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 10, 2008)

Just back from Shoe shopping YEAHHH!! Do I feel better NO!!!
But I did buy a couple of pair...Forgot to get my Jamba Juice so I have still not eaten all day.

My favorite foods

Lorna Doone Cookies
Grandy's Fried Chicken
Dairy Queen's Tacos 
Dairy Queen's Onion Rings
A&W Rootbeer
Saltgrass - Onion Loaf
Bennigan's - Shrimp & Spinach Salad
Chili's - Spinach Dip
Chick-Fila - Chicken Sandwich 
Blue Bell - Pralines and Cream Ice Cream
Blue Bell - Homemade Vanilla Ice Cream
Krispy Kreme Raspberry Filled Donuts - Been about 5 years tho since I had one


----------



## Willa (Oct 10, 2008)

Ho girls... I'm the queen of bad food 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My weekness are :
A&W Onion rings
Chicken burgers
Bacon... Do not even mention Bacon in front of me
Prosciutto, Hongrese Salami...
Cheese... CHEESE. I love Brie, Camembert, Triple creme...
Fresh pastas
Chocolate, caramel, Jelly Bellys (I bought a bag, my shame)
Dips... DIPS and sauces

Dammmnnn I love to eat

Finally went for a long walk with my man, about 2h, I ate sushis. And now my feet hurts, but I don't care, I did good!

Tomorrow we're going to my parent's place to babysit the stupid dog lollll 
My mother is giving us some money to go out for diner, I think we'll go to Baton Rouge - Restaurant & Bar - Splash





 So I wont eat too much in the morning.

Ok, I have to stop annoying you girls with my life story


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 10, 2008)

I think I am the only woman on the planet that doesn't care for chocolate


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_Speaking of bad things we like...lol....I thought it might be fun just to list what our biggest weaknesses in food are: Do not feel obligated to play!*just sort of nice to not talk about dieting for a sec!*
Krispy Kreme(I think this is everyone's downfall lol)
Cheese Cake
Tres Leche(if you have never tried this...do not start now...LOL)
Buffalo ANYTHING
digiorno stuffed crust pizza
Cookies and Cream milkshakes(from Chik-fil-A..omg...)
Pringles..any flavor...anytime...once you pop... you know the rest
Chinese(from the mall) aka "fake chinese" lol
Southern/soul food..damn you Paula Deen!!

**just for fun my strengths are*
Greek/italian medditeranean food (a la Giada de laurentis)
Asian food...sushi..and any of the soups!_

 

Aleksis good idea - maybe if we post it all out we can see how horrible it all is and not want to eat it........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Well, one can wish, right?

I LOVE mediterranean food. I could eat my body weight in hummus and falafel! Although that is probably NOT a good idea.......and would then become not a good thing!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Just back from Shoe shopping YEAHHH!! Do I feel better NO!!!
But I did buy a couple of pair...Forgot to get my Jamba Juice so I have still not eaten all day.

My favorite foods

Lorna Doone Cookies
Grandy's Fried Chicken
Dairy Queen's Tacos 
Dairy Queen's Onion Rings
A&W Rootbeer
Saltgrass - Onion Loaf
Bennigan's - Shrimp & Spinach Salad
Chili's - Spinach Dip
Chick-Fila - Chicken Sandwich 
Blue Bell - Pralines and Cream Ice Cream
Blue Bell - Homemade Vanilla Ice Cream
Krispy Kreme Raspberry Filled Donuts - Been about 5 years tho since I had one_

 
Pralines and Cream ice cream. Oh yes indeed. I have no idea what Blue Bell is but I have no doubt it is yummy.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Ho girls... I'm the queen of bad food 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My weekness are :
A&W Onion rings
Chicken burgers
Bacon... Do not even mention Bacon in front of me
Prosciutto, Hongrese Salami...
Cheese... CHEESE. I love Brie, Camembert, Triple creme...
Fresh pastas
Chocolate, caramel, Jelly Bellys (I bought a bag, my shame)
Dips... DIPS and sauces

Dammmnnn I love to eat

Finally went for a long walk with my man, about 2h, I ate sushis. And now my feet hurts, but I don't care, I did good!

Tomorrow we're going to my parent's place to babysit the stupid dog lollll 
My mother is giving us some money to go out for diner, I think we'll go to Baton Rouge - Restaurant & Bar - Splash





 So I wont eat too much in the morning.

Ok, I have to stop annoying you girls with my life story



_

 
Willa - I love hearing about your life. It's not annoying at all. I like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OK, so here's my "bad food" list, by no means complete, just a random sampling:

Graham Crackers - I know this is weird, but I have a big problem with these. I can seriously eat a whole box in a day. That is just WRONG. 

Another cheese lover here. Expecially New York Extra Sharp Cheddar and really good parmesan.

Crusty San Francisco sourdough bread. I could have a loaf of good sourdough, a bottle of red wine, and a nice wedge of parmesan, and call that dinner. 

The super-garlicky spinach dip available at the deli of one of my local gourmet grocery stores. Add sourdough bread. There you go. Basically a giant calorie-fest.

I'm not really a fast food person, but I have been known to hit up Jack in the box for the Super Tacos. It's been a long time, years, really since I have had one. And I'm aiming to keep it that way.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 10, 2008)

MZZ Rach you have not lived until you have tasted Blue Bell Ice Cream...Rbella will back me up on this one!!


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 10, 2008)

Another cheese addict here.  I can't think of cheese I don't like.
Also, I love carbs!  White rice and crusty bread! MMMM!
Oooh.... and fried chicken.  And so many filipino foods I can't even count...

So I just came back from costco and we got wine and I was paying and I DIDN'T GET CARDED!  WTH?  Aren't they supposed to card if you look under 50 or something???!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 10, 2008)

LOL Lizzie!  

And look at that sexy new avatar!  *wolf whistle*

;-)


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_Another cheese addict here. I can't think of cheese I don't like.
Also, I love carbs! White rice and crusty bread! MMMM!
Oooh.... and fried chicken. And so many filipino foods I can't even count...

So I just came back from costco and we got wine and I was paying and I DIDN'T GET CARDED! WTH? Aren't they supposed to card if you look under 50 or something???!!!_

 





 You're so funny and it's 21 and damn it you don't look a day over 20 1/2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Those bastards!! Maybe they saw you had on such great makeup and knew only a over 21 y/o could afford it!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 10, 2008)

LOL willa I drown my food in sauces...Tish I'd have to be starving to eat a piece of chocolate. Funny thing though, I like chocolate flavored things, Oreos, chocolate munchkins from DD, lollipops etc. Just not the actual thing. I forgot nutter butters, beef jerkey, and french onion soup from applebees from my list lol


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 10, 2008)

OMG sourdough bread...mzzrach at least you don't load cream cheese onto your graham crackers like I do lol


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_OMG sourdough bread...mzzrach at least you don't load cream cheese onto your crackers like I do lol_

 
Now now, I made it clear my list wasn't complete.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have been known to do just that and much worse!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_LOL willa I drown my food in sauces...Tish I'd have to be starving to eat a piece of chocolate. Funny thing though, I like chocolate flavored things, Oreos, chocolate munchkins from DD, lollipops etc. Just not the actual thing. I forgot nutter butters, beef jerkey, and french onion soup from applebees from my list lol_

 
OH yes!! Applebee's Onion Soup and Bennigans too!!! Ditto on the chocloate..I like the vanilla oreos...I must be in a state of confusion because Nothing is making me hungry...Maybe GOD is showing me mercy!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like Kroger's bakery Peanut Butter cookies...OMG they are so GOOD!!


----------



## X_cinderella_X (Oct 11, 2008)

Hmmmm let's think about food that I like. It may be quicker to write foods i don't like, lol.

MY WEAKNESSES
- Lindt Chocolate Balls. I used to buy them everytime i went to the supermarket and devour them before i had even gotten to my car.

- Cheese. Camembert, Brie, Sun Dried tomato....Australia has some FANTASTIC cheeses. With some linseed crackers...mmmm.

-Turkish Bread loaded with hommus, pesto, and capsicum with cashew pesto. 

-Tomato based pasta....oh gnocchi how i love thee.

-Butter Chicken.....i only recently discovered butter chicken, with naan bread...so delicious!

Wow. Didn't realise I was such a savoury food fan.

MY STRENGHS

- I love Vietnamese Pho and all kinds of Asian quisine, which makes it pretty easy to get healthy takeaway for tea.

-I dont really like creamy pastas.

-I never really crave anything.....i wouldnt say i ever think of a food and really want it. My problem is more about if i can actually see the food and its in front of me, then im very likely to indulge.

-I dont drink soft drinks- I dont really like them. Can't stand coke.

-I dont drink coffee- Once again dont like it. Im more of a green tea fan.

-I love love love veggies!


----------



## melliquor (Oct 11, 2008)

^^^ Like you, I think it would be easier to list foods that I don't like.

My fav foods...

Home-made nachos... i can devour a whole plate of theses.
Krispy Kremes
Fried Chicken
Mexican Food... i can eat every day.
Spanish Food... I love home cooking.
Chips
Italian Food... love Lasagna & all pastas with creamy sauces
Galaxy choc bar... i am chocolate lover
McDonalds... I know it is bad for you but i love McDonalds.  Their breakfast and chicken burgers and fries.... yummy.
Cream Teas... OMG... i am obsessed with these.  Whenever, I go on holiday i will have one every day.

There are loads more but can't think right now.  I am getting hungry just making the list.

Strengths

Salad... could eat it everyday
Veggies... i always eat loads of veggies
Cola... i already drink diet because of my diabetes.


----------



## Willa (Oct 11, 2008)

Ho girls... I shouldnt have come to read your food listing
I'm HUNGRY right now

I can't sleep anymore, I hate it when it happens because during the week I would sell my soul to sleep more in the morning, but on w-e I just CANT sleep longer than past 8 am. If I go back to bed I'll turn around for hours, and Mr F (my man) won't like me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




About cheese, the only thing that stops me is the price
They can be soooo expensive sometimes, it hurts to see a small piece of brie being around 8$!!!


----------



## X_cinderella_X (Oct 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Ho girls... I shouldnt have come to read your food listing
I'm HUNGRY right now

I can't sleep anymore, I hate it when it happens because during the week I would sell my soul to sleep more in the morning, but on w-e I just CANT sleep longer than past 8 am. If I go back to bed I'll turn around for hours, and Mr F (my man) won't like me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




About cheese, the only thing that stops me is the price
They can be soooo expensive sometimes, it hurts to see a small piece of brie being around 8$!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha sorry about that. You're right, cheese is expensive. But so good!


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 11, 2008)

I AM 20 and a half


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_I AM 20 and a half 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Damn it...Either you are impressed that I nailed it..Or you're gonna kick my a$$ ... I pray you are impressed with my psychic skills


----------



## rbella (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, TISH, Blue Bell ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have one major weakness:
Dr. Pepper

Other weaknesses not as major but still are factors in the enlargement of my ass:

Nestle Drumsticks
Chuy's (restaurant) especially the creamy jalapeno sauce with chips
Queso with chips
Pasta (any kind)
Peanut Butter and Jelly
Candy Corns (crap its Halloween)
Jack in the Box egg rolls and tacos
Whataburger taquitos (potato, egg and cheese)
Beck's Prime Chocolate Shakes (make me cry)
Cherry Sours

I like junk!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 11, 2008)

OMG I love PB&J too...I could eat 3 sanwiches in a row...I would have been so great on Big Brother Show...

And Root Beer is my major too...everything else I can do without...It's hard to break a soda addiction...I bet it's like stopping smoking


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 11, 2008)

I completely forgot to list my extreme love of Indian food. Curries, samosas, bring it all on.


----------



## Willa (Oct 11, 2008)

Chicken Korman

Mmmm Indian food

Still haven't eat
We're supposed to be gone for an hour now but he makes me wait and wait. Hate that


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 11, 2008)

I love Indian food...However..It does not love me so well


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 11, 2008)

I've never had Indian food, seeing as we have the same taste in things I should probably stay away,lol. I just wanted to add that I used to be A LOT bigger until I cut out pb&j's and too much cereal believe it or not. Oh and did I mention I love pizza rolls...those things are little demons. Rbella my stepdad is addicted to drpepper, he used to get the big gulps from the corner store and suck them dry @ work because my mom limited is intake to 2 a day @ home.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 11, 2008)

you know how alcoholics have their cup they are always carrying around, that's him but with drpepper!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_ and too much cereal believe it or not._

 
I believe this, I have a problem with cereal too! I realize I cannot keep it in the house now.  Except for oatmeal, which I still allow myself to have.

Grrrr, I have so many trigger foods.  I just have to learn to live without them since I cannot have just a little of them. It just leads to overeating and I just have to cut them out entirely.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_you know how alcoholics have their cup they are always carrying around, that's him but with drpepper!_

 

Thats me with my Root Beer or Cherry Coke


----------



## melliquor (Oct 11, 2008)

I love Indian food as well... my DH makes the best curries that i have ever tasted.  I have been craving all day... McDonalds.  I was even thinking about going to get some for dinner.  Oh yeah... CHEESE... forgot that on my list.

I have been doing alright today.  I just had my lunch.  Not very hungry today.  I need to make sure that i still have dinner even though i had lunch so late.

I did some cleaning today... I hate cleaning the house.  It is the most boring job in the world.  I would rather do anything else than clean.  LOL.  I finished it now... thank god.  DH will be happy that i did my share this time.

Otherwise, I have been having a lazy day... been watching Hills all day... I love that show.  I am season 3 so far... watched most of 2 today and just started S3.

I did make sure that i did my exercise... 20 min exercise video and 50 arm lifts on each arm.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 11, 2008)

I am going to snap out of this funk today...I have not eaten again today...I know this is the WORST way to loose weight..But I frankly cannot make myself eat anything..Maybe I am coming down with Rbella's bug thingy


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 11, 2008)

Tish my dear please take care of yourself!!  I hope you are not ill.

XOXOXO


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah, I really hope your not sick Tish! Hopefully it's just your nerves or something, nevertheless I really don't want you to be sick!...:/.....Melliquor I had McDonald's today....I know, I know,....BUT I only had 1 burger and 1/2 of my med. fry..I thought that was pretty good considering the only other thing I've had today is a coffee and half a tangerine. Mzzrach, cereal doesn't fill me up and it's so easy to make! Besides, they make it in so many different flavors...I'm not kidding when I say I used to eat like 4-5 bowls in one day.yikes.Not anymore though, thank god..


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 11, 2008)

Well I forced myself to eat a little something after my son came in and said Mommy, why don't you eat anymore...If he is 6 and notices..there is a problem...So I ate and now I feel a bit less sluggish.. I think it's just *life* not a flu bug or anything to be honest.

I love cereal too

Frosted Flakes w/bananas
Mutli-Grain Cheerios
Raisin Nut Bran


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 11, 2008)

My version of frosted flakes....add 1 cups of sugar
my version of cheerios......add 1 cup of honey

no jokes. lol.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 11, 2008)

I love the Barbara's oat squares cereal - so much so that I have had to stop buying it.  It becomes way too much of a good thing!

*sigh*


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 11, 2008)

You know what I have gotten hooked on ...Cheddar Chex Mix...My son and I can eat that whole bag !


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 11, 2008)

MMmmmMMmm


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 11, 2008)

Ok Ladies I changed my Hair Color today, I had my crown highlighted.....
So tell me what you think...I don't like drastic..so I asked for something very subtle...I kept telling her please don't make it too too noticable...My dh has not seen it yet






BEFORE COLOR - BLACK 


 
HIGHLIGHTED AUBURN RED CROWN


----------



## Willa (Oct 11, 2008)

I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







You look so good with it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love your style, I wish I could wear short hair, but right now with my puffy face I would look like an angry masculine lesbian...


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








You look so good with it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love your style, I wish I could wear short hair, but right now with my puffy face I would look like an angry masculine lesbian... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Thats funny Thanks... Yes it is now growing out of a super short cut from a few months ago, the back was practically shaved. 



 
I love short hair...But I normally let it grow out during the fall/winter months..​


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 11, 2008)

How have I never seen this thread before! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I could totally use some weight loss support! 

I recently started weight watchers as my employer covers the cost.  It is about the millionth time that I have started weight watchers so we will see what happens.  It is nice to know that there is a support system on Specktra and I will be checking in here often.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_How have I never seen this thread before! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I could totally use some weight loss support! 

I recently started weight watchers as my employer covers the cost. It is about the millionth time that I have started weight watchers so we will see what happens. It is nice to know that there is a support system on Specktra and I will be checking in here often. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Come on down!! Where the hell have you been! We were starting to think we were the only not so skinny folks on the site...Just us 6 or 7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 slightly curvy women!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 12, 2008)

My mom lost 60 lbs in 5 months on weight watchers..There is good support here...We fess up when we cheat..and we try to keep each other motivated...We list our foods for the day so it's hard to eat certain things when you know you have to post it!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 12, 2008)

I *love* your hair Tish! If it makes sense it doesn't look as "harsh", it matches your skin tone a lot better and besides it makes your eyes look so HAZEL/AMBER, very pretty! You do have the perf. face for short hair...my face is very square so I tend to look a bit 'manly' with a short hairdo,but I always cut it when I see short hair I like!!...lol.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_How have I never seen this thread before! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I could totally use some weight loss support! 

I recently started weight watchers as my employer covers the cost. It is about the millionth time that I have started weight watchers so we will see what happens. It is nice to know that there is a support system on Specktra and I will be checking in here often. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
YAY, more people! I knew we weren't the only ones...


----------



## melliquor (Oct 12, 2008)

Tish - Love your hair... you look gorgeous.  I think the lighter colour is def less harsh and suits you more.

Welcome coachkitten!!!  Everybody is welcome and we are really good support for each other during our journey to lose weight.  

We are doing a Christmas challenge that you are more than welcome to join.  We just pledged how much we want to lose by xmas.  I think we started last week.

My evening was good yesterday.  I had mcdonalds but was good... had a kids meal but was still within my points.  I wasn't even that hungry but i knew i needed to eat some dinner.  

Have a good day ladies.  I will post what i eat later on... don't have no idea right now what i will be having.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 12, 2008)

Welcome coachkitten!!  We are glad to have you here.  We have a good time here and help each other along in this journey.  Progress, not perfection.

Tish - your hair looks absolutely gorgeous.  I love it.

Yesterday was the first day in quite some time where I feel I succeeded in eating clean and eating proper portions.  That is a huge step for me.

Onward and upward.....


----------



## melliquor (Oct 12, 2008)

^^^ Congrats!  It really does make you feel good when you are eating healthy and proper protions.  I know i eat alot less than i ever have.

I have been doing good today... had sausges and mash for dinner... was yummy.  I didn't overeat thought.  

My weigh in is tomorrow... can't wait.  I hope i have a really good loss for the week.

Have a good evening ladies.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 12, 2008)

Go luck tomorrow Mel..I hope you have a good weigh in .But remember inches are just as important as pounds so don't be discouraged by the number if it is not what you want it to be...A loss is a loss..1 lb or 10 or inches


----------



## Willa (Oct 12, 2008)

Hello girls, hope you're doing well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tonight, I'm relaxing
We went to Costco, bought many things, but mostly healthy ones, except this gooood goooood cheese Prestige de Bourgogne. I don't know if you can get it in the states because it's from France, but if you can try it once in your life, do it! Its like you spread cream on your bread... mmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm making a carrot and aspargus soup, and maybe another couscous, since it's so good and easy to make.

I bought myself 2 shirts and a jeans today, damn it, it was a 20. I used to wear 18... But it depends on the way it's made... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tomorrow it's thanksgiving, I love when I don't work on mondays heheh.

Have a nice evening ladies xxx


----------



## rbella (Oct 12, 2008)

Mel, I am so proud of you.  You have been keeping me motivated to try and eat at least halfway decently.

TISH-I LOVE new hair!!!!!

Coach-I'm so happy you are here!!!!!!!!!  Yay!!!!!!!!!!

Hi everyone else!!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 12, 2008)

I am going to try my hardest to stick with the points plan this week.  I have also made a goal to walk my parents puppy at least two times this week if not more.  Hopefully once I get started it will be ok but it is the getting started part that I have a hard time with!


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 13, 2008)

drunk,.  tried to read the threads..b ut it's not working. sorry
checking specktra while drunk is a new level of addiction. haha
sorry everyone I will check on tomrrow
I snacked on dry cerael while everone ate nachos. be proud!!!!!!!!!
love everyon2!


----------



## rbella (Oct 13, 2008)

ahahhahahaha.  been there, lizzie!!


----------



## melliquor (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey all... I am doing good today.

Tish... thanks.  I took my measurements yesterday and will check them again in a month.  I know i have been losing inches as well because i have dropped another size now.

Rbella... thanks.  I can do it... anybody can.  I ate so unhealthy before.

Don't plan on eating much today because i have weigh in tonite at 6 but i will be having a little treat for dinner tonite.  Not sure yet what i want but will decide later on.

Just came from the doctor and they said i am doing great.  They checked my weight and from the last time they weighed me... i have lost alot of weight.  My diabetes is brilliant right now and the doctor was pleased about that.  My blood pressure was really good.  They only thing was my triglycerides levels were a little high and she put me on a cholesterol pill for everyday.  Hopefully with me losing weight and eating a more healthy, it will go down in the next few months.

Have a good day ladies... i will try to check in during the day to see how everybody is doing.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 13, 2008)

Good Job Mel!!! I find that loosing weight helps a lot of my health issues..
I too have High Blood Pressure..But when my weight is normal it is controlled without meds.


----------



## melliquor (Oct 13, 2008)

I talked to the doctor about me being tired all the time and she wants to check my iron levels... i have had iron deficiency in the past and she said maybe that is what is causing it.  

It would be nice to get to the bottom of it.  I should have more energy now than i had before... not becoming more tired.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 13, 2008)

I Hope they are able to fgure out whats going on..I'm anemic so having low iron and low energy sucks!! I take iron pills...Not like I should...but I do try to eat lots of iron enriched foods. I have never been good at taking meds on a consistent basis..I start out with great intentions..then after a few days..I stop taking them, miss a dose etc. I have no discipline when it comes to this stuff. Main reason why I need my weight under control so that I do not have to rely on taking my Blood Pressure meds daily because I know I won't take them like I should.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 13, 2008)

Woke up today with a crazy headache and fever......so I am staying home from work today.  Hopefully I am not coming down with something.  I quite honestly cannot afford to be away from work, my project load is off the chain.

It's annoying really.  Hoping this is a 24-hour bug and it passes quickly.....

Sorry, just had to vent.  I HATE being sick.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Woke up today with a crazy headache and fever......so I am staying home from work today. Hopefully I am not coming down with something. I quite honestly cannot afford to be away from work, my project load is off the chain.

It's annoying really. Hoping this is a 24-hour bug and it passes quickly.....

Sorry, just had to vent. I HATE being sick._

 

I hope you feel better! I think there is a bug going around...Whatever I was feeling lasted about 24 hrs. Get plenty of rest...and get better!!


----------



## melliquor (Oct 13, 2008)

Mzz Rach... hope you feel better.

Tish... thanks for the advise.

I have great news... i lost 6.5lbs this week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			























.  Don't know how i did it but i am so happy.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeahhhh MEL!!! I am so excited for you!!!! That is fabulous!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_ 
I have great new... i lost 6.5lbs this week ._

 

P.S. I probably Found them just in case you want them back


----------



## melliquor (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_P.S. I probably Found them just in case you want them back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Finders keepers... i don't want them back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 13, 2008)

Girls I am back my body is heavier but my wallet is lighter.  We went out to eat a lot.  I didn't binge drink like I was worried I would do (by my standards anyhow, I know technically binge drinking might be 5 drinks in one night... and I did have a glass of wine on the plane, half a beer at the house, Half a cooler at the first bar and then 1 cooler at the place where we danced and afew sips of a friends drink...).  But I  have been known to pack em back a lot harder than that, and I had one drink the other two nights, I was on vaccay thats just how it was.  Thanksgiving dinner got me, I ended up having seconds... AND eating later turkey/stuffing/cranberry mini sandwiches, and stuff like that.  So I need to get back with it. 

The good parts, I bought myself a planner, so I can try and organize.  I bought a plastic thing with 3 drawers for my makeup so its not just in a bin.  

I spoiled myself and got a makeover at merl norman and finally got my hands on some liquid foundation (i didn't want to order without being matched) and learned that i am cool toned (I know but I really needed someone to figure it out for me its not that easy, I don't really have that good of a subtle sense about colors...)  and I'm their lightest cool-toned shade, not sure what that would be in MAC shades though will get matched next time i'm in a city that has a counter or store, but who knows when I'll manage that lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At least I have  a foundation that works, it seems SO pale though lol... hard to get use to.  The things you learn lol.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Good trip though other than the diet.  short weekend away but glad I did it!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 13, 2008)

So I know I'm super late on this, but for the Christmas challenge I'd like to lose just 5 lbs. Start of small, so I know I can make it! Haha. I think I won't allow myself to buy any more makeup until I have made this goal, that sounds like pretty good motivation, right? 

Today I didn't eat too well at all, I'm too embarassed to post what I ate. I do promise to exercise tonight though!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 13, 2008)

I didn't eat very well today either, but I plan on working out tonight! Anyway It was my BFF's(lol) 21st bday party on Sun. I only had 3 drinks 1 flute of champagne and 2 glasses of wine which is GREAT for me, I had a half potatoe, some carrots and 1 piece of filet mignon at her house...that was all I ate that day because I don't eat a lot when I drink. Today I had a quesadilla, cup of coffee, and a soft pretzel stuffed with cheddar, gee whiz I sure do have TONS of will power!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 13, 2008)

Ok..I had no breakfast...No Lunch 
Dinner was AppleeBees - Bowl of Shrimp & Spinach Salad / couple bites of my dh's sirloin. Cherry Limeade 

Then we rode our bikes after dinner 3 miles..I feel like my heart is going to beat out of my chest. My endurance really sucks when it comes to  non-stop activity. But my dh is calling himself "My Ignitor" and he is pushing me hard...We are getting up early in the morning and going for 4 miles...I think he is trying to kill me for the insurance money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I crawled upstairs and I asked him to please bring me a cold drink....He brought me a bottle of water 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!! UGGGHHH I want a soda!!! Why did I ask for his help!! 
WHYYYY


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Woke up today with a crazy headache and fever......so I am staying home from work today.  Hopefully I am not coming down with something.  I quite honestly cannot afford to be away from work, my project load is off the chain.

It's annoying really.  Hoping this is a 24-hour bug and it passes quickly.....

Sorry, just had to vent.  I HATE being sick._

 
I hope that you feel better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Mzz Rach... hope you feel better.

Tish... thanks for the advise.

I have great news... i lost 6.5lbs this week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















.  Don't know how i did it but i am so happy._

 
Good for you!  That is awesome!

Today is the first day of my eating well and so far so good.  Although I ususally do good during the day.  It is those night hours that are dangerous!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 13, 2008)

Rach!!!  I hope you are feeling better!!




This weeks photo posts!! Couldn't wear last weeks outfit again as I wanted to ...Haven't done laundry... I have lost 5lbs since last week 15 more to go by Christmas!!! It's coming off..I am just impatient!

You guys know these will only be up for just a few embarrassing hours!!


----------



## rbella (Oct 13, 2008)

MzzRach-Feel better!!

Mel-You are awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 14, 2008)

you are so hot Tish! Woot woot!


----------



## LittleDevil (Oct 14, 2008)

well i havent written in here for a while. I have lost 20lbs since july 2nd. that was with very little excercise. I finally got my butt to the gym and have been walking. I went tonight and met with a personal trainer. I bought 8 sessions and tonight was a "preview" of what the workouts would be like. holy hell, she kicked my ass!!! I still cant breathe and that was 2 hrs ago, gotta find that inhaler somewhere.....anyways everyone looks like there doing great. keep it up ladies, we CAN and WILL do this!!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleDevil* 

 
_well i havent written in here for a while. I have lost 20lbs since july 2nd. that was with very little excercise. I finally got my butt to the gym and have been walking. I went tonight and met with a personal trainer. I bought 8 sessions and tonight was a "preview" of what the workouts would be like. holy hell, she kicked my ass!!! I still cant breathe and that was 2 hrs ago, gotta find that inhaler somewhere.....anyways everyone looks like there doing great. keep it up ladies, we CAN and WILL do this!!!!!_

 
Great!! Welcome Back ....Well tell us the secret to the 20 lbs!!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleDevil* 

 
_well i havent written in here for a while. I have lost 20lbs since july 2nd. that was with very little excercise. I finally got my butt to the gym and have been walking. I went tonight and met with a personal trainer. I bought 8 sessions and tonight was a "preview" of what the workouts would be like. holy hell, she kicked my ass!!! I still cant breathe and that was 2 hrs ago, gotta find that inhaler somewhere.....anyways everyone looks like there doing great. keep it up ladies, we CAN and WILL do this!!!!!_

 
20 lbs?! Oh wow!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Macdisiac (Oct 14, 2008)

I am in shape, moon's shape.


----------



## melliquor (Oct 14, 2008)

Tish - Congratulations on the 5lbs... that is fantastic.  You are well on your way to reaching your goal for xmas.

Littledevil... congratulations.  Great weight loss.

Good morning ladies.  I have lots of stuff planned today and trying to exercise more.  I will probably hitting a plateau soon in my weight loss.  I have just dropped down a point in my eating which is always good.

Today, I am having...
Brekkie... bacon roll
Lunch... Beef Stew w/ dumplings
Dinner... pasta w/ garlic and olive oil and loads of veggies.  Maybe some chicken as well.  
Snacks... 2 apples and grapes

Have a good day ladies... will try to check in later on.
Snacks...


----------



## melliquor (Oct 14, 2008)

Where is everybody at today?  Hope you are having a good day and eating healthy.  Off to bed now.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Macdisiac* 

 
_I am in shape, moon's shape._

 
full moon or half? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...lol


I just read that you lost five pounds Tish, that is awesome! So only 10 more pounds to go? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have been eating good today, just not a lot which I do not like doing.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm here but still feeling like sh*te.  Fortunately I am still eating pretty well.

Just feeling kind of listless and do not have much to share.  When I am feeling better I will be back to myself.

Take care everyone.  xo


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hello All..My day has been super busy...1st time I have had a chance to check in. Rach...Glad you are feeling a little bit better...Hopefully by tomorrow you will be back to yourself.

Breakfast - n/a
Lunch- N/a 
Dinner - LoMein Noodles & Mandarin Chicken 

My husband and I rode our bikes this morning @ 5 miles ..and I feel like I am going to die still after 8 hours. I have mosquito bites in places that mosquitos have no business being. The trail we ride surrounds a big lake. 

I also went to my water aerobics class today and it actually did help with some of the soreness from the bike riding. 

But I am pooped!! And My Ignitor husband is driving me crazy...He must secretly really hate my weight gain, because he is pushing me just a little too hard!!!!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 14, 2008)

^I can't believe how much you've exercised! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but it sure is great motivation!! Rach feel better...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...Hopefully by tomorrow you'll be fine!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_^I can't believe how much you've exercised! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it sure is great motivation!! Rach feel better...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...Hopefully by tomorrow you'll be fine!!_

 

Girl I am so determined now it's almost like a sickness..I am not sure what did it for me..But I am doing whatever it takes to get this weight off. Maybe it was the public calling Cheryl Burke from Dancing with the Stars HUGE when she is so in shape and toned IMO that it's unbeleivable. I can only imagine what they would think of me and my caboose!! I just have to get it done while I am motivated. Plus my husband takes me on a surprise getaway every anniversary...And he said we are going somewhere Warm this year..so I have to be able to wear a decent bathing suit by 11/22


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleDevil* 

 
_well i havent written in here for a while. I have lost 20lbs since july 2nd. that was with very little excercise. I finally got my butt to the gym and have been walking. I went tonight and met with a personal trainer. I bought 8 sessions and tonight was a "preview" of what the workouts would be like. holy hell, she kicked my ass!!! I still cant breathe and that was 2 hrs ago, gotta find that inhaler somewhere.....anyways everyone looks like there doing great. keep it up ladies, we CAN and WILL do this!!!!!_

 
Congrats on the 20lbs , I think that's SUPER that you got some personal training sessions I so wish I could do that! (There's no one like that where I'm at. I think that is COOL... and getting your ass kicked is awsome as long as your not hurt for real! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_full moon or half? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...lol


I just read that you lost five pounds Tish, that is awesome! So only 10 more pounds to go? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have been eating good today, just not a lot which I do not like doing._

 
Yeah I know! But do you feel good about it? Celebrate the mini victories like choosing healthy food! Yeah! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I'm here but still feeling like sh*te.  Fortunately I am still eating pretty well.

Just feeling kind of listless and do not have much to share.  When I am feeling better I will be back to myself.

Take care everyone.  xo_

 
Hey honey hope that you start feeling better.  Its amazing that your sticking to the healthy eating even when you feel yucky. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Hello All..My day has been super busy...1st time I have had a chance to check in. Rach...Glad you are feeling a little bit better...Hopefully by tomorrow you will be back to yourself.

Breakfast - n/a
Lunch- N/a 
Dinner - LoMein Noodles & Mandarin Chicken 

My husband and I rode our bikes this morning @ 5 miles ..and I feel like I am going to die still after 8 hours. I have mosquito bites in places that mosquitos have no business being. The trail we ride surrounds a big lake. 

I also went to my water aerobics class today and it actually did help with some of the soreness from the bike riding. 

But I am pooped!! And My Ignitor husband is driving me crazy...He must secretly really hate my weight gain, because he is pushing me just a little too hard!!!!!_

 
Wowsa you ahve been ACTIVE. I'm in awe


----------



## melliquor (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey everyone.  

Tish... bloody hell that is alot of bike riding.  What an achievement.  However, you should really be eating breakfast and lunch though.  Your body will go into starvation mode and not lose any weight or when you start eating normal again... you will end up gaining weight.  I have done the same thing before and i got really discouraged because of it.  Even if you have some fruit and small bowl of cereal for breakfast and then salad and soup for lunch.  

Hope everybody is at least eating healthy and getting some exercise in.  Keep thinking about your xmas goals.

I used my pedometer for the first time yesterday... i walked 4.75 miles, 13000 steps, yesterday.  I didn't think i did that much walking but was very pleased.  I stayed within my points yesterday.

Today i am having...
Brekkie... cereal and an apple
Lunch... going out w/ work, Gammon steak, Eggs, and chips
Dinner... Chicken soup w/ a pastry on top
Snacks... 2 clementines and 250ml orange juice


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 15, 2008)

Mel, I know you are 100% right..I try so hard to eat 5-6 small meals a day normally but it just has not been working out for some reason I have lost all my appetite. I am going to stop this morning and get some bananas and some yogurt and try to make sure I eat at least one of those items every v=few hours or so. Thanks for your concern. Yes I knaow I am overdoing my exercise but I am so motivated now I can't control myself!!!! I am an extremist!  

On my way to ride now...Have a good day ladies!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 15, 2008)

Ok I just had my dh go crazy for me on the Red She Said line
We ordered the following

SilverStroke    Fluidline - Not sure why?
Inter-View      Shadow Trio
Danger-Zone   Shadow Trio
Pomposity       Lipstick
Quiet, Please   Lipstick
Red, She Said  Lipstick Not sure why..I am not a Red l/s girl
Enough Said    Blush 
Stark Naked    Blush


----------



## melliquor (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Mel, I know you are 100% right..I try so hard to eat 5-6 small meals a day normally but it just has not been working out for some reason I have lost all my appetite. I am going to stop this morning and get some bananas and some yogurt and try to make sure I eat at least one of those items every v=few hours or so. Thanks for your concern. Yes I knaow I am overdoing my exercise but I am so motivated now I can't control myself!!!! I am an extremist!  

On my way to ride now...Have a good day ladies!!!_

 
Brilliant tish... just concerned about you.  I know you haven't been feeling that well the last few days.

Have a good ride.  I think the exercise is great... i wish i could ride for that long.  Hopefully, once i get a more fitter i can do that much.

I didn't even know it was out yet.  OMG... don't know what to get now.  Gone off makeup a bit.


----------



## Willa (Oct 15, 2008)

Hello girls

I am soooooooo tired this morning, it's crazy
It's my second energy drink and still my eyes are heavy! 

I've been good for the last days
Today for lunch I'm having pastas with tomato/pesto sauce

I'm maaaaaad has hell because the Conservatives are being re-elected, wich s*cks bad, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This weekend is gonna be my mother's b-day.
Since I'm always the cook for the family meetings, I don't know what to cook that will be as healthy as fun... I told you before that my mother and her sisters are... HEAVY. So, making healthy food would be no fun for them, you see the point


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Hello girls

I am soooooooo tired this morning, it's crazy
It's my second energy drink and still my eyes are heavy! 

I've been good for the last days
Today for lunch I'm having pastas with tomato/pesto sauce

I'm maaaaaad has hell because the Conservatives are being re-elected, wich s*cks bad, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This weekend is gonna be my mother's b-day.
Since I'm always the cook for the family meetings, I don't know what to cook that will be as healthy as fun... I told you before that my mother and her sisters are... HEAVY. So, making healthy food would be no fun for them, you see the point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Happy Mother's Day in advance!! My mom is on WW so she always cooks the normal foods for the rest of the family and just makes herself small portions of a healthier version of most of the dishes or of just what she wants to eat. She doesn't make the rest of the family suffer so she heps us get fatter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 while she remains thin!! Hummmm


----------



## Willa (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah I was thinking about playing a trick on them, without their notice. Cooking something not toooo fat, that they could serve more as they like to.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 15, 2008)

MzzRach...How are you feeling today? I hope you are much better? Please let us know! 

Thanks


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks Tish - I am feeling OK, not great, but a little better.

In other news, I got on the scale this morning and I have dropped 2 pounds.  I'll take it.  Nice to see the numbers moving in the right direction.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 15, 2008)

Rach that is great about the weight!!! I surely hope you get to feeling better soon...make sure you are drinking plenty of liquids so that you don't get dehydrated and prolong your recovery!! Get Better soon!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey girlies, I've eaten some soup today so far, while the bf had Taco Bell, lol.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 15, 2008)

Great...I had a banana...and I am about to grab a yogurt because I am craving something sweet.  Hummmm Taco Bell sounds good! But I always pay for that later..so I will pass on that thought!!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 15, 2008)

Tish - I love your new avatar and siggie!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Tish - I love your new avatar and siggie!_

 
Thanks!! Could you tell I was bored!! This stay home thing is starting to bother me...


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 15, 2008)

Ladies!! Where has everyone been today??? Are we all okay???


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 15, 2008)

Geez, you all are so inspiring with your healthy eating! I find it so hard to eat healthy, I was planning to all day today, but then I remembered that it's Wednesday and I go out to dinner with my dad and brother on Wednesdays and Fridays and it almost always fast food. :| Terrible, right? Tomorrow I will do better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Today I worked out a bit, I did this quick 10 minute cardio video (Day 1 Bootcamp video from Sparkpeople) and an 8 minute buns video.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 16, 2008)

I did... Okay... ate a lil too much but at least I made it to step aerobics its changing though on monday and I'm scared, I can barely managed to do half the combos NOW let alone changing to (I forget what she said it was..) and having t owork my core more, I have NO abs... I mean I know technically we all have abs but I swear mine are the weakest ones EVER! LOL

Scared tomorrow its weigh in and I was BAD over thanksgiving long weekend. 

Really don't want to have gained weight lol.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well off to dream of red-she-said that I have thus far managed to resist ordering from but I can tell the willpower will not last too long.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_Hey girlies, I've eaten some soup today so far, while the bf had Taco Bell, lol._

 
Great job Aleksis!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brokenxbeauty* 

 
_
Today I worked out a bit, I did this quick 10 minute cardio video (Day 1 Bootcamp video from Sparkpeople) and an 8 minute buns video._

 
Sparkpeople is awesome, I forgot about that site.  I should check it out again.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowflakelashes* 

 
_I did... Okay... ate a lil too much but at least I made it to step aerobics its changing though on monday and I'm scared, I can barely managed to do half the combos NOW let alone changing to (I forget what she said it was..) and having t owork my core more, I have NO abs... I mean I know technically we all have abs but I swear mine are the weakest ones EVER!_

 
You will get stronger, hang in there!  You just have to build it up.  You are awesome for getting that exercise in, stick with it!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 16, 2008)

Good Morning Ladies ! I hope everyone has a great day today!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 16, 2008)

I just woke up...lmao...I slept like a rock, I think it was because I was dreaming so HARDCORE last night, like I woke up and I could tell that I had been sleeping in the same position ALL night...lol...it was about sharks...in a lake! Oh and me running in this weird forest from futurisitc police, it was like the 5th element meets JAWS...horrible! haha....anywaaay I'm off to get a cup of coffee, I'll update everyone about my day later!


----------



## Willa (Oct 16, 2008)

I don't know if you feel like that sometimes, but I just had a mini deception and I feel like it's soooooooo dramatic... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's nothing bad...
Remember last week I went to the MUFE counter and bought many stuff? Ok, so the girl there knows me somewhat very well because I've bought very much from them trought the years. 

When I go visit them, she instantly recognize me and tells my name and such. The whole stupid drama situation I just created in my mind is because I just called her at the counter to tell her I was going to visit her tonight after work with a friend who wants to buy some stuff... and she didnt recognize me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know, it's stupid and childish, but right now it's a small deception for me, and how do I react to that kind of stuff?? By eating, you got it right.

I'm going to fight the bug hahaha

And you girls, how are you?


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 16, 2008)

I totally cheated this morning.....
I had a *Starbucks- Grande Caramel Frappuccino No Whip Topping*
And I have done no aerobic exercise whatsoever...Just light weights ...
Gonna try skip lunch to make up for my huge drink breakfast ... I know this doesn't help but I feel so guilty since I have been doing so well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





270 Calories 
45g Sugar 
3.5g Fat Cals 
53g Carbs 

I don't have my Weight Watcher's books yet so not sure how many points that is for me...
*Mel,*
* How many points???*​


----------



## Willa (Oct 16, 2008)

Tish, it's ok to cheat sometimes
You've been good, then you can treat yourself a little


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 16, 2008)

Mzz Rach : Thanks! I'm trying to hang in there definately, gotta make the healthier life style 'stick' more this time.  

Tish:  allow yourself cheats every once in a while , just work it in an let it go nods... :-D I'm sure you can earn the extra points with all the excercise you've been doing you probably had afew in the 'bank' {if WW still works that way...} 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I was so lazy I couldn't make myself make breakfast so all I had was coffee this AM.  And not until AFTER my weight in I was so scared to have gained weight haha . 

We did our every two weeks for our office challenge and I was down 6.8 lbs I swear it was mostly water weight (aka I hadn't had a coffee yet even..) but I'll take not gaining anything for sure. 

Lunch - BIG salad lots of lettuce and one small tomato, with 1/2 tbs balsamic viniger about 1/4 tsb honey and various pinches of spices, all mixed up for dressing.  Decided to skip the oil and I think I like it better that way.  

And Borscht (Beet soup) that my dad made on monday yum, no beef or any kind of meat or stock, just all vegetables all boiled up together really good.  

and hot cocoa  (t bsp cocoal powder, two packets of stevia, 1/4 cup skim milk, a cap ful of coconut flavored extract {my secret ingredient lol}) for 'desert'. 

So far so good, need to grab something for a snack for this afternoon and force myself to the gym tonight.  I can DO it right?  get on the treadmill or eliptical for cardio (depending on whats available small gym only one of each) and some free weights.

Will check in later but gotta get ready to go back to work (and I really don't feel like it)


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I totally cheated this morning.....
I had a *Starbucks- Grande Caramel Frappuccino No Whip Topping*
And I have done no aerobic exercise whatsoever...Just light weights ...
Gonna try skip lunch to make up for my huge drink breakfast ... I know this doesn't help but I feel so guilty since I have been doing so well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





270 Calories 
45g Sugar 
3.5g Fat Cals 
53g Carbs 

I don't have my Weight Watcher's books yet so not sure how many points that is for me...
*Mel,*

*How many points???*​_

 
Girl, after all that exercise..... you deserve a frappuccino_*  W/ a whipped topping*_!!! haha.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I don't know if you feel like that sometimes, but I just had a mini deception and I feel like it's soooooooo dramatic... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's nothing bad...
Remember last week I went to the MUFE counter and bought many stuff? Ok, so the girl there knows me somewhat very well because I've bought very much from them trought the years. 

When I go visit them, she instantly recognize me and tells my name and such. The whole stupid drama situation I just created in my mind is because I just called her at the counter to tell her I was going to visit her tonight after work with a friend who wants to buy some stuff... and she didnt recognize me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know, it's stupid and childish, but right now it's a small deception for me, and how do I react to that kind of stuff?? By eating, you got it right.

I'm going to fight the bug hahaha

And you girls, how are you?_

 
I would be upset too!!.....I've always found it really strange when you've met someone like 5 times before and all of a sudden they do not recognize you..it's not like you got major plastic surgery and changed your haircolor, eyecolor etc...It's very very rude. I always remember my customers! Don't feel bad though, maybe she was just having a bad day(?) or maybe she's just weird! lol


----------



## Willa (Oct 16, 2008)

She finally reminded about me but it took some time... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But at least when I go there, she remembers my name

It's just that I was going to ask her tonight If I could become somewhat her assistant (for free), as her coworker asked me last year (she left). And because of it I just backed up because I don't think it would be a good moment to ask if she needs me... 

A slap in the face hahaha
But anyway, it's ok, it just played a big big trick on to my ego 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Didnt eat any crap tho...


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowflakelashes* 

 
_ 
We did our every two weeks for our office challenge and I was down 6.8 lbs I swear it was mostly water weight (aka I hadn't had a coffee yet even..) but I'll take not gaining anything for sure. _

 
Good job babe!


----------



## melliquor (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I totally cheated this morning.....
I had a *Starbucks- Grande Caramel Frappuccino No Whip Topping*
And I have done no aerobic exercise whatsoever...Just light weights ...
Gonna try skip lunch to make up for my huge drink breakfast ... I know this doesn't help but I feel so guilty since I have been doing so well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





270 Calories 
45g Sugar 
3.5g Fat Cals 
53g Carbs 

I don't have my Weight Watcher's books yet so not sure how many points that is for me...
*Mel,*
* How many points???*​_

 
Hey Tish... it isn't as bad as you think... about 4 to 4.5 pts.  The pointing is a bit different here than there.  With all that exercise, i wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## melliquor (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowflakelashes* 

 
_We did our every two weeks for our office challenge and I was down 6.8 lbs I swear it was mostly water weight (aka I hadn't had a coffee yet even..) but I'll take not gaining anything for sure. _

 
Congratulations!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















I was just checking out your menu for the day... i would add some protein and maybe a little more carbs... otherwise great menu for the day.​


----------



## melliquor (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey girlies... i have been feeling really poorly today.  I did alright with eating... 

B... fruit
L... skipped it
D... Tacos and milk

I usually wouldn't skip lunch but i had a really early dinner.  I still ended up walking alot... almost 5 miles today and did 30 min of aerobics.

Have a good evening ladies.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 16, 2008)

Mel...I hope you get to feeling better!!!! It looks like it has been a trade off with us here on the board as far as sickness! Hopefully we will all be back at 100% soon!!!  

MzzRach are you back to yourself yet?


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Mel...I hope you get to feeling better!!!! It looks like it has been a trade off with us here on the board as far as sickness! Hopefully we will all be back at 100% soon!!! 

MzzRach are you back to yourself yet?_


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 16, 2008)

^Aw, I'm so sorry hon!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 16, 2008)

Ahhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Sorry...Big Warm Hugs!!!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Congratulations!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			























I was just checking out your menu for the day... i would add some protein and maybe a little more carbs... otherwise great menu for the day.​_

 

Thankyou Guy! :-D 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Mel thanks sometimes I get overwhelmed but usually my snack will sort of make up for it.  I contemplated eating a gob of peanut butter b/c it had protein and carbs, BUT then all that fat so I skipped it.  THough I did add  a fruit w/ yoghurt snack after around 2 pm so the milk/pineapple would have carbs, I had a cucumber around 3pm (small english one) all to myself I tried to eat some cheese with it but didn't feel like it the cheese was too ruberry or something for me. I ate a couple tiny peices off my cube and was like meh... 

Super tonight. 

2 chicken breasts chopped up FAKE sauteed (in other words, i used WATER in a non stick pan lol)  1 large onion, a little red cabage, 3 celery stalks  2 cups frozen brocolli, 1 can mushrooms and a little frozen ginger, pepper and garlic. All boiled/fake fried up with (too much but i lurve it ) 1/4 cup soya sauce.  NO i didn't eat all that, it was for me and my dad.  Vegeful supper, We'll get our carbs with desert, yoghurt and fruit again for me. 

Argh gotta drag myself to get ready to go to the gym... not feelin it butI NEED to lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I set my DVR to record CSI and Grey's anatomy... i wish I could find my ipod though. Working out with no music is yucky!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 16, 2008)

*ALEKSIS!!!*





Youuuu Whoooo - Got the Protein Drink  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok I bought it...Unfortunately we were looking at the 12oz not the Larger container..It was $30.00 BUT...anyway I purchased the French Vanilla ...then I went to the store and bought Fat Free Milk, and lots of frozen fruit (strawberries, peaches, blueberries & raspberries) I put it in the blender w/milk, ice, strawberries and 1/2 sliced banana (before they spoil) and it is DELICIOUS!!! It tasted just like a Strawberry Banana Milkshake. 
The total calories of the entire drink is less than 200 total. YEAHHH and it filled me up completely!!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_*ALEKSIS!!!*





Youuuu Whoooo - Got the Protein Drink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok I bought it...Unfortunately we were looking at the 12oz not the Larger container..It was $30.00 BUT...anyway I purchased the French Vanilla ...then I went to the store and bought Fat Free Milk, and lots of frozen fruit (strawberries, peaches, blueberries & raspberries) I put it in the blender w/milk, ice, strawberries and 1/2 sliced banana (before they spoil) and it is DELICIOUS!!! It tasted just like a Strawberry Banana Milkshake. 
The total calories of the entire drink is less than 200 total. YEAHHH and it filled me up completely!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 
I *KNEW *you would like it!!! I have to try the French Vanilla now, I want a protein smoothie so BAD!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's def. worth the price!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 16, 2008)

I think so...It's 34 serving per container...so thats like less than .90 cent per glass!! Thank so much for the information. It was like a Jamba Juice Smoothie when I finished. My dh asked me to make him one after he tasted mine...Ok that knocks me down to 32 servings!! Ugghhh...They also had a Vanilla Praline...But I was too scared to try that. She said the French Vanilla is the best seller because you can add anything to it...Even cocoa if you like the chocolatey taste...which I don't...She said the strawberry is NOT very good...she said it is very bitter.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 16, 2008)

32 minutes eliptical
18 minutes treadmill
10 measly minutes of free weights 

rawr, had a yoghurt when I got home, contemplating making myself a sugar free hot cocoa too  watching greys anatomy yeah! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *setles in*


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowflakelashes* 

 
_32 minutes eliptical
18 minutes treadmill
10 measly minutes of free weights 

rawr, had a yoghurt when I got home, contemplating making myself a sugar free hot cocoa too watching greys anatomy yeah! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *setles in*_

 
Thank Goodness...You owrked out for both of us..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have literally done NOTHING today!!  You did great!!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I think so...It's 34 serving per container...so thats like less than .90 cent per glass!! Thank so much for the information. It was like a Jamba Juice Smoothie when I finished. My dh asked me to make him one after he tasted mine...Ok that knocks me down to 32 servings!! Ugghhh...They also had a Vanilla Praline...But I was too scared to try that. She said the French Vanilla is the best seller because you can add anything to it...Even cocoa if you like the chocolatey taste...which I don't...She said the strawberry is NOT very good...she said it is very bitter._

 
Well then I know which one I'll be getting next time! (just have to finish this nasty ass choc. one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...SO happy that you like it...but next time time by it from supplement warehouse, such a good deal. I don't want my girlie missin out on a good deal...


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowflakelashes* 

 
_32 minutes eliptical
18 minutes treadmill
10 measly minutes of free weights 

rawr, had a yoghurt when I got home, contemplating making myself a sugar free hot cocoa too watching greys anatomy yeah! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *setles in*_

 
GREAT JOB!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....god I'm so lazy...you girls are kickin my A$$...that little clapping icon looks strangely sarcastic...I def. don't mean it that way snowflake, I'm actually really proud of you!


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 17, 2008)

have been eating like a pig and sitting on my ass for almost a week...
I got sick on Thursday and then I went to Yosemite NP on Saturday and sprained my ankle on one leg and hurt my knee on the other.
I don't want to go into details, but I feel like a fat, useless shut in.

hope everyone's doing well.  I'm in a bit of a funk and wont be checking in for a while.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_have been eating like a pig and sitting on my ass for almost a week...
I got sick on Thursday and then I went to Yosemite NP on Saturday and sprained my ankle on one leg and hurt my knee on the other.
I don't want to go into details, but I feel like a fat, useless shut in.

hope everyone's doing well. I'm in a bit of a funk and wont be checking in for a while._

 

Lizzie!!! Don't say That!! We have all been thru this!! If you are sick you are sick...I was worried because I didn't know what happened to you...I thought maybe Aleksis pooted or something!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am just glad you are okay...You will get back on track, we all do! Just take one day at a time and get better!! We did not gain this weight overnight and I am learning it will not come off overnight! 

Sending you big hugggzzzz


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Lizzie!!! Don't say That!! We have all been thru this!! If you are sick you are sick...I was worried because I didn't know what happened to you...I thought maybe Aleksis pooted or something!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am just glad you are okay...You will get back on track, we all do! Just take one day at a time and get better!! We did not gain this weight overnight and I am learning it will not come off overnight! 

Sending you big hugggzzzz_

 
What she said.

We are here when you are ready to check back in.

XO


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 17, 2008)

Would you ladies please share the details on the protein shake mix you have been talking about?  I would like to give this a whirl.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes it is Designer Whey Protein Supplement in French Vanilla 
I bought mine at GNC...It's rated  5X Gold Metal Winner in taste ...It has 100 Calories per serving. You can just add water and drink it as a straight protien drink or you can add 1/2 cup skim milk/ice and frozen fruit and blend it to make into a smootie drink (my preference) This will make it @ 200 calories and a meal substitute. Aleksis said he father has been taking it for a long time and turned her on to it. But your body needs protein to burn stored fat.  But it tasted delicious...Almost like something you would get a Jamba Juice or Smoothie King...My fitness instructor told me although I am eating very little if you do not put proteins in your body..Your body will just store the fat and not burn it. So I think this will really help me. 
Aleksis gets hers at a discount store...But I just ran to GNC and it was $30 for a 34 glass serving. So I just got it because I did not want to wait on a mail order. But now that I have tasted it I will order it from now on.  I went to Target and bought a few bags of Frozen Strawberries, Peaches, Mixed Fruit, Blueberries etc...So that I can make different flavors and not get bored. 

GNC - Next Proteins™ Designer Whey™ - French Vanilla (2.1 lbs.)

Edited: It's actually has 40 servings per container...That is so worth the price for me! They have different flavors as well in smaller size containers.

HTH


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 17, 2008)

Tish - you are brilliant - thank you babe!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 17, 2008)

lol...Lizzie don't leave, I have to put up with Tish's B.O. too ya know...muahaha...lmao...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....I hope you feel better!!!Check in soon!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey Rach here's where I get mine....www.supplementwarehouse.com: Atkins Diet, Fat Burner, Vitamin C, Vitamin E
Scroll down past where it lists the 'aria' shakes...you can also get this at 'Meijer' , 'Rite aid' and of course GNC!


----------



## melliquor (Oct 17, 2008)

Good morning ladies.

Tish... that drink sounds yummy.  I will have to see if we have something similiar here.  Thanks.

I am still feeling really horrible.  I am not going to work today... just going to rest and lay around all day.  I will still try to get some walking in at some point.

Don't know what i am having today.

B
L
D... Chicken Casserole w/ loads of veggies and dumplings & mashed potatoes


----------



## melliquor (Oct 17, 2008)

Sorry... posted twice by error


----------



## Willa (Oct 17, 2008)

Girls, how do you deal with the fact that your man can sometimes be rebutted by your look?

I don't really know what to do and I am a little bit ashamed of what he told me last night...


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Girls, how do you deal with the fact that your man can sometimes be rebutted by your look?

I don't really know what to do and I am a little bit ashamed of what he told me last night... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Your look as in? Hairstyle, Makeup, Style of Dress, Body?? 
I am not sure I understand? 
Because honestly no matter how much weight I gan, how much makeup I do or do not wear, My dh always tells me how beautiful I am...**Shut Up I know he is Lying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or Crazy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!! But he swears he means it....And I really think he does because he always compliments me no matter how bummy I look and he always has since we first met.


----------



## Willa (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Your look as in? Hairstyle, Makeup, Style of Dress, Body?? 
I am not sure I understand? 
Because honestly no matter how much weight I gan, how much makeup I do or do not wear, My dh always tells me how beautiful I am...**Shut Up I know he is Lying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 or Crazy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!! But he swears he means it....And I really think he does because he always compliments me no matter how bummy I look and he always has since we first met._

 
By my body
Because during autumn and winter I don't shave my legs as often as I would do during summer, and he doesnt like it. I took it very personnal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He tells me often I'm beautiful, but the way he said it last night I was sad.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_By my body
Because during autumn and winter I don't shave my legs as often as I would do during summer, and he doesnt like it. I took it very personnal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He tells me often I'm beautiful, but the way he said it last night I was sad._

 
Oh honey I wouldn't take that personal...His preference is just cleaned shaved legs...I wouldn't take that as an insult by any means. Thats just like I prefer my husband without a beard...and when it starts growing in I quickly tell him he needs to shave that sandpaper off his face. He knows I am not personally attacking him..Just letting him know what I like and what turns me on. My husband likes a totally hairless me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I try to keep it all clean..I slip at times...And he does remind me...But I don;t take it as an insult. I think we are so self conscious about other things with our body it just hurts our feelings no matter what they say at this time that appears negative. But I honestly don't think he meant it as a insult just as I would prefer it if you would keep your legs the way I like them???


----------



## Willa (Oct 17, 2008)

I know it wasnt an insult, but it was a big slap in the face : DO something before you lose him! 
But you know, it's ok he told me, I can now put this in my bag of motivating thoughts (sp?)...


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 17, 2008)

I agree...He probably just feels like she knows I like her legs shaved..why doesn't she just shave them for me...Men have no idea what we go thru on a daily basis...But they like what they like...I have had to make some severe changes in my marriage because I thought I was about to loose my husband. But as we know better we do better! I am really making a conscious effort of trying to do most of the things that I know my husband not only wants from me..but needs from me. It just is what it is. They are creatures of habit..and it doesn't take much to please them..so doing the small things they ask of us is very important to them.  

I am sorry it hurt your feelings! But I know you will be fine and this will help you moving forward! Big Hugggzzz


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 17, 2008)

Mel 
Look at your PM...I sent you a msg...I'm about to leave in 30 mins

Read your msg and Let MzzRach know... so she can text me! I'm gone


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_have been eating like a pig and sitting on my ass for almost a week...
I got sick on Thursday and then I went to Yosemite NP on Saturday and sprained my ankle on one leg and hurt my knee on the other.
I don't want to go into details, but I feel like a fat, useless shut in.

hope everyone's doing well.  I'm in a bit of a funk and wont be checking in for a while._

 

Do what you need to do sweety, but we are here for the good.  And for the bad, I really hope you start feeling better soon though. 


My day so far has been meh, too much coffee, but  I ate okay. Lunch was a prefab dinner, turkey potatoes and peas, and too much fat and calories I'm sure but was super lazy.  It could have been worse.  

My halloween costumes arrived and none of them fit. Darn fat arms and bust.  I bought the biggest size in two styles hoping one would fit.  Ironically the one that is suppose to be a 22 fits me the best (i'm at the large end of a 26).  Only because its lace up so the laces splay open and show off my bra LOL .  I think I can wear a tank or sew in a little insert though to make it work BUT it is also way too short (i'm 5'11 and 3/4 inches and because its tight it doesn't exactly lay flat either.  Not sure I will wear either of them going to call up my friend who sews and see if she would help me out on the weekend to see if we can do SOMETHING with either of them to make them work.  She helped me pick them out too so I trust her ideas and opinions. She ROCKS... 

My dad was like you have 2 weeks, somehow I doubt I can lose an Inch let alone the 5 or 6 i would need to lose to SQUISH into  the nicer one I bought.  Oh well maybe next year I can have someone take it in and use it then. I plan on being smaller than that by next october. Or maybe I'll just randomly wear a maid marion dress like a crazy woman for no good reason when I finally lose enough weight to fit my chest into it. ~L~


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Girls, how do you deal with the fact that your man can sometimes be rebutted by your look?

I don't really know what to do and I am a little bit ashamed of what he told me last night... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My bf says things about my hairy legs all the time! lol But the hair is blonde, so it makes _me _especially lazy! Don't feel ashamed, just tell your man that it hurt your feelings, he'll understand! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Good morning ladies.

Tish... that drink sounds yummy. I will have to see if we have something similiar here. Thanks.

I am still feeling really horrible. I am not going to work today... just going to rest and lay around all day. I will still try to get some walking in at some point.

Don't know what i am having today.

B
L
D... Chicken Casserole w/ loads of veggies and dumplings & mashed potatoes_

 
I'm sorry you don't feel good...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 def. try to walk some, it always makes me feel a little better...not really because of the exercise so much as just being outside...I always go out and feed all the ducks and Iguanas around my lake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..p.s. Dinner sounds great!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowflakelashes* 

 
_Do what you need to do sweety, but we are here for the good. And for the bad, I really hope you start feeling better soon though. 


My day so far has been meh, too much coffee, but I ate okay. Lunch was a prefab dinner, turkey potatoes and peas, and too much fat and calories I'm sure but was super lazy. It could have been worse. 

My halloween costumes arrived and none of them fit. Darn fat arms and bust. I bought the biggest size in two styles hoping one would fit. Ironically the one that is suppose to be a 22 fits me the best (i'm at the large end of a 26). Only because its lace up so the laces splay open and show off my bra LOL . I think I can wear a tank or sew in a little insert though to make it work BUT it is also way too short (i'm 5'11 and 3/4 inches and because its tight it doesn't exactly lay flat either. Not sure I will wear either of them going to call up my friend who sews and see if she would help me out on the weekend to see if we can do SOMETHING with either of them to make them work. She helped me pick them out too so I trust her ideas and opinions. She ROCKS... 

My dad was like you have 2 weeks, somehow I doubt I can lose an Inch let alone the 5 or 6 i would need to lose to SQUISH into the nicer one I bought. Oh well maybe next year I can have someone take it in and use it then. I plan on being smaller than that by next october. Or maybe I'll just randomly wear a maid marion dress like a crazy woman for no good reason when I finally lose enough weight to fit my chest into it. ~L~_

 
the arms on things are ALWAYS too small on me....plus i have really small boobs so if i go up a size, it loosks weird! I'm def. getting a boob job one day and I'm taking in a picture of _Tish_! Serious.haha!...but anyway you are SO tall! I thought I had a hard time with things being short on me(I'm about 5'8" and 3/4)...do you have a torso or leg problem? Pants fit me fine but shirts are always waaaay too short on me! I look like a giant trying to fit into kids clothes lol...Hopefully your friend can alter everything for you!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Good morning ladies.

Tish... that drink sounds yummy. I will have to see if we have something similiar here. Thanks.

I am still feeling really horrible. I am not going to work today... just going to rest and lay around all day. I will still try to get some walking in at some point.

Don't know what i am having today.

B
L
D... Chicken Casserole w/ loads of veggies and dumplings & mashed potatoes_

 


Hey Mel...Got your Lightscapade...it's so pretty!!!


----------



## melliquor (Oct 17, 2008)

Thank you... thank you... thank you!!!!!!!!!

I bloody love Lightscapade... i already have 1 backup and on my second one.  It is my 2nd fav MSF... EVER.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Thank you... thank you... thank you!!!!!!!!!

I bloody love Lightscapade... i already have 1 backup and on my second one. It is my 2nd fav MSF... EVER._

 

What's your first???


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 17, 2008)

Helllooooo Ladiess....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....lol Today so far I have eaten
B-Tangerine and Full throttle energy drink(relax! it was sugar-free!)Didn't feel like making coffee!
L-Lunchable, the taco kind, my fav.(since I was so good for breakfast!)...I LOVE lunchables, every1 thinks it's so weird lol
D-No idea...I'm thinking either a lean pocket or Sushi


----------



## melliquor (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_What's your first???_

 
Stereo Rose!!!!!  I have two and still barely use it because i am TERRIFIED that i will never see it again.  I think if it was ever repromoted... i would buy 10 of them.

I even have Pleasureflush and don't love that as much as Stereo Rose and Lightscapade.


----------



## melliquor (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_L-Lunchable, the taco kind, my fav.(since I was so good for breakfast!)...I LOVE lunchables, every1 thinks it's so weird lol
D-No idea...I'm thinking either a lean pocket or Sushi_

 
I love lunchables as well... my fav is the ham & cheese.  I don't know how much the taco one is but the ham & cheese is soooo many points.  

Oh... i haven't had a lean pocket in 7 years... not since i left the US... we don't have them here.  I used to really like them.

I am a bit hungry right now... but don't want to eat anything.  I am not feeling too well.

Today, I ate really good but still feeling a little unwell.  I still managed to walk alot... just did stuff around the house and went to the store a few times.  

B... apple
L... french toast
D... chicken casserole (didn't eat much of this.  I hate cooking food when i have to eat it... it really freaks me out seeing uncooked food.)  
S... a few m&m w/ peanuts. (fancied some chocolate) and another apple

Have a good evening ladies... off to bed now.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 17, 2008)

B: n/a      I know Shush  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L: Diet Dr. Pepper   Double Shush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





D: Grilled Chick Fila Sandwich no mayo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



    Diet Dr. Pepper 

I am trying to get better with my eating...But I have been on the run all day.....I didn't even have time to make me a Protein Smoothie


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey Girlies so got back from my workout. 

10 minutes rowing machine (kinda half efforted though cuz its not what I WANTED to be doing)
25 minutes treadmill
25 minutes eliptical
and maybe 10-15 minutes of weight training. nothing too much but enough that I could tell myself I wasn't 'just doing cardio' cuz I don't want to be a hypocrit and I've told the gals in my office challenge that we need to up our weight training if we want to have any hope of beating the boys.... lol 

Supper was, okay my dad made it and I had a lil too much, for my diet, but I worked out enough that it balances I think.  As long as I keep working out that much. 

I think I did okay today, being the 'biggest loser' yesterday helped motivate me i have to keep it up now .  I think my ideal day will contain at least 45 minutes to one hour of cardio, and 1/2 hour weight training, I think tomorrow I'll try to do my pilates video too, i have a beginner mat one.  Its beginner but i think it will be super hard for me b/c my core is VERY weak right now. 

I have a blister on the back of my feet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so gotta tend to it. Got to the drug store tomorrow and get moleskin to protect them Hopefully my "day off" sunday will heal them.  Will have to do things that don't need shoes on sunday, yup, pilates, and random jumping around my living room to music w/ no real choreography... lol...


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 17, 2008)

Fabulous!!! I was too busy shopping for all my girls today!! I rode my bike this morning and did nothing else productive from that point on!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 17, 2008)

Good job snowflake!!...Just remember 1 of the things my dad always told me was DO NOT burn yourself out...he said he used to work @ a gym when he was younger and he only worked out 3 days a week(sounded like _nothing_ to me at the time) and he used to say the people that would go in there 5/6/7 days a week would do it for about 2 months and then he wouldn't see them for another 2 months lol but I'm only telling you because it really is true....p.s. I hate preachy people but he's built like the Hulk and has been working out for YEARS, so I always tried to listen to at least him...


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Fabulous!!! I was too busy shopping for all my girls today!! I rode my bike this morning and did nothing else productive from that point on!_

 
Your girls appreciate it!


----------



## melliquor (Oct 18, 2008)

^^^ I do.... i can't wait to get my Lightscapade.

Thanks again tish.


----------



## melliquor (Oct 18, 2008)

I am feeling alot better today.  I got up early and started cooking my sauce.  I fancied some italian sausages and homemade sauce today.  I am going to try and only eat fruit all day so i can have tons at dinner.  It is such an effort to cook sauce... it takes like 5 hours.

I am going to go to Asda, like Walmart, in a short while and look for some black trousers for work and get some WW snacks and treats.  I have been missing having cakes and sweets.  I have a real sweet tooth... my favourite cakes are cherry bakewells and WW makes them for only 2.5 pts.

Then I am off to the westend to look around for some more clothes and just try on some things.  I really need some new clothes... i did another cleansing yesterday and through away everything else that didn't fit me.  

I am down to 5 pairs of work trousers (4 are a size too big), 1 pair of cords, and 2 pairs of jeans (getting big on me now).  I still have all of my tops and tshirts... those you can get away with it more if they are big.  

I have dropped 2 sizes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







since i have started.  I am happy about dropping sizes but i want to shop for clothes but it seems like such a waste of money.  I bought clothes about 6 weeks ago and they were a little snug... and now they are huge on me.  I spent alot of money on them.  Especially now that i have loads of stores to shop at and before i can only shop in one because of my size.  I want to go and spend loads of money on clothes.  

Anyways... today i am going to go see if there is any sales and clothes that i can pick up on the cheap.  I did splurge and spent £70 on a sweater the other day... but i love it and it was from my fave store that i could never fit into the clothes before.

Today i will be eating...

B... apple
L... grapes and melon
D... 3 sausages, spaghetti, parm cheese, and loads of bread
S... Cherry bakewell (if i have any points from dinner left)

Have a good day ladies.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 18, 2008)

Mel - glad you are feeling better!  And bravo on your progress!  You never fail to inspire me.

I keep meaning to tell you - you live in one of my favourite cities in the world! I was last in London in March and am hoping get back in the next few months - probably after the holidays. We'll have to meet up next time I am there.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 18, 2008)

Mel you are doing so great!! I am so proud of you!!! You deserved that sweater. New clothes shopping is always so fun when you are feeling better about your body!!!  Loosing two sizes is just an amazing accomplishment. Go buy yourself something pretty and show off those new found curves!!


----------



## melliquor (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Mel - glad you are feeling better!  And bravo on your progress!  You never fail to inspire me.

I keep meaning to tell you - you live in one of my favourite cities in the world! I was last in London in March and am hoping get back in the next few months - probably after the holidays. We'll have to meet up next time I am there.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks... i hate being sick.  How are you feeling?

I love London too... I haven't travelled much but in various parts of the east coast.  It was a complete shock when i went from a small city in US to London but i love it and will probably never go back.

Def let me know whne you are coming.  We can go out or something.


----------



## melliquor (Oct 18, 2008)

I am back and picked up a few tops... no trousers.  They didn't have any in my size... they were either too big or too small.  Don't plan on going to the westend... i am feeling a little tired now.  I think i pushed myself to do too much.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 18, 2008)

Mel you did a lot today, and clothes shopping can be exhausting all that trying on and taking off! Frustrating to on the days were 'nothing fits' quite the way you want it to!  Its all luck no matter what size you are its hard to find pants that are taylored to your specific body type. 

Trying to find motivation to make it to the gym but its SATURDAY and I just want to vegetate lol I'm a LAZY girl... still in pajamas...


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowflakelashes* 

 
_Mel you did a lot today, and clothes shopping can be exhausting all that trying on and taking off! Frustrating to on the days were 'nothing fits' quite the way you want it to! Its all luck no matter what size you are its hard to find pants that are taylored to your specific body type. 

Trying to find motivation to make it to the gym but its SATURDAY and I just want to vegetate lol I'm a LAZY girl... still in pajamas..._

 






 I just came from the gym...and I went in my pajamas...I figured..How would they know..they look like shorts!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now I am showered and on to the vegetative state for the rest of my day!!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_ 
Def let me know whne you are coming. We can go out or something._

 
Definitely will.  I have several friends there and have seriously toyed with the idea of moving to the UK - I love it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Definitely will. I have several friends there and have seriously toyed with the idea of moving to the UK - I love it._

 
Well .... Move there if you want...But don't you and Mel be PM'n me every week talking to me about going to the CCO for yall's MAC stuff!! Just because I am a SAHM does not mean I have nothing else to do!! BTW I went by there again this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I forgot to get my DipDown yesterday fooling with you two!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## rbella (Oct 18, 2008)

Right there with you, Lizzie.  Don't care anymore.  Boo.  I'll probably just come back later.  Thanks for all the uplifting words, ladies.  You have all been so kind.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Right there with you, Lizzie. Don't care anymore. Boo. I'll probably just come back later. Thanks for all the uplifting words, ladies. You have all been so kind._

 
We're here when/if you feel like coming back.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 18, 2008)

Well, Hi everyone! I was at my cousin's daughter's first birthday...I barely ate anything....my family makes me very nervous(on my mom's side). Anyway, I had...
2 bites of baked beans,potatoe salad and mac-n-cheese, i had a half of a michelob ultra light and a very small piece of cake, sans the icing. Now I have a headache though....from the beer, uggh. I think I'm going to go make myself some coffee.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 18, 2008)

Congrats Mell!!!! And good job to you to Tish...I wear my Pj's to the gym too, you def. can't tell!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_Well, Hi everyone! I was at my cousin's daughter's first birthday...I barely ate anything....my family makes me very nervous(on my mom's side). Anyway, I had...
2 bites of baked beans,potatoe salad and mac-n-cheese, i had a half of a michelob ultra light and a very small piece of cake, sans the icing. Now I have a headache though....from the beer, uggh. I think I'm going to go make myself some coffee._

 
Girl!! EAT!!! If I had your figure I would be eating...Oh Wait...I did used to have your figure and I did used to eat alot...Ok, forget what I said......You did good with the eating!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope your headache goes away....I know like me you don't like it...But eat a piece of chocolate works wonders on headaches.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 18, 2008)

Ok let me fess up... I did go to the gym this morning for my water aerobics class and weights...But OHHHH it's what happened after that!!

Today I have had
LARGE Lemonade from Chick Fila
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Whataburger no cheese / no fries...only because I don't like cheese on my burgers and not a big fries fan
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




100 cal Cheetos asteroids snack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And for Rbella because I love her... A can of Regular Dr Pepper!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6 Archway Ginger Snaps - MY FAVORITE!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OMG ...and I haven't even had dinner yet! Gonna try to skip it but hell it's not looking good for a sistah over here.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 18, 2008)

Tish, just have something healthy and clean tonight.  You have been exercising like mad and really restricting your calories - don't sweat it.  xo


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 18, 2008)

I swear I normally eat a lot more but if I'm nervous, forget it!! And O-m-g I love archway ginger snaps! I actually was looking to see if maybe they made low calorie or sugar free ones, but they didn't so I had to walk away really really fast. Thanks Tish, my headache did go away I had a little bit of coffee!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_I swear I normally eat a lot more but if I'm nervous, forget it!! And O-m-g I love archway ginger snaps! I actually was looking to see if maybe they made low calorie or sugar free ones, but they didn't so I had to walk away really really fast. Thanks Tish, my headache did go away I had a little bit of coffee!_

 

Yes they do....They make reduced fat ones...They taste the same to me ..they are just a tad crunchier than the regular ones...I can only find the reduced ones in Walmart!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 18, 2008)

^I'm going to see if they have any at target...I'm on my way now! LOL ..Hey! I need a snack for snl tonight...


----------



## melliquor (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Well .... Move there if you want...But don't you and Mel be PM'n me every week talking to me about going to the CCO for yall's MAC stuff!! Just because I am a SAHM does not mean I have nothing else to do!! BTW I went by there again this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I forgot to get my DipDown yesterday fooling with you two!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!_

 
I def know who to go to now to get my stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... i am still thinking if i should get another Lightscapade.  LOL.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Right there with you, Lizzie.  Don't care anymore.  Boo.  I'll probably just come back later.  Thanks for all the uplifting words, ladies.  You have all been so kind._

 
You shouldn't give up... we are here for you though.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_Well, Hi everyone! I was at my cousin's daughter's first birthday...I barely ate anything....my family makes me very nervous(on my mom's side). Anyway, I had...
2 bites of baked beans,potatoe salad and mac-n-cheese, i had a half of a michelob ultra light and a very small piece of cake, sans the icing. Now I have a headache though....from the beer, uggh. I think I'm going to go make myself some coffee._

 
You did well... it is so hard trying to be good when around tons of food.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Ok let me fess up... I did go to the gym this morning for my water aerobics class and weights...But OHHHH it's what happened after that!!

Today I have had
LARGE Lemonade from Chick Fila
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Whataburger no cheese / no fries...only because I don't like cheese on my burgers and not a big fries fan
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




100 cal Cheetos asteroids snack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And for Rbella because I love her... A can of Regular Dr Pepper!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6 Archway Ginger Snaps - MY FAVORITE!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OMG ...and I haven't even had dinner yet! Gonna try to skip it but hell it's not looking good for a sistah over here.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I wouldn't worry about it too much... you have been so good for the last few days and doing tons of exercise.


----------



## melliquor (Oct 19, 2008)

Good Morning ladies.

I am a little depressed today... i went over my points yesterday.  Not by much and not with fatty foods just within my meals.  I will try and makeup the points today and not have much.  I don't know if i can do it but i have done lots of exercise this week and will just have to use some of those points if i need to.

Don't know what i will be eating today... my DH is making a pork roast for dinner.  Otherwise, nothing else planned to eat today.

I will be doing loads of exercise though... going to Tate Modern to look at the new installation and then to the westend to look for a coat for DH and will try and find a new pair of black trousers as well.

Have a good day ladies.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Good Morning ladies.

I am a little depressed today... i went over my points yesterday. Not by much and not with fatty foods just within my meals. I will try and makeup the points today and not have much. I don't know if i can do it but i have done lots of exercise this week and will just have to use some of those points if i need to.

Don't know what i will be eating today... my DH is making a pork roast for dinner. Otherwise, nothing else planned to eat today.

I will be doing loads of exercise though... going to Tate Modern to look at the new installation and then to the westend to look for a coat for DH and will try and find a new pair of black trousers as well.

Have a good day ladies._

 
Don't let the points get you down, Mel - after all, it is about consistency over time.

Ahhhh, I wish I was going to the Tate Modern with you. I love that place so much!!! Enjoy.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Good Morning ladies.

I am a little depressed today... i went over my points yesterday. *Not by much and not with fatty foods* just within my meals. I will try and makeup the points today and not have much. I don't know if i can do it but i have done lots of exercise this week and will just have to use some of those points if i need to.

Don't know what i will be eating today... my DH is making a pork roast for dinner. Otherwise, nothing else planned to eat today.

I will be doing loads of exercise though... going to Tate Modern to look at the new installation and then to the westend to look for a coat for DH and will try and find a new pair of black trousers as well.

Have a good day ladies._

 
Don't feel bad! I don't do weight weatchers points but most of the time when I overeat they aren't faty foods either...I'm sure your exercise will make up for it BIG TIME!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're so motivated!!


I've only had an energy drink today(full throttle "unleaded" aka "sugar free", they sell these at home depot which thankfully i live right next to, because they are amazing, I LOVE them and sushi) I'll update later!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey girls...I had the longest day ever today!! Church lasted 3 hours!! But it was good...Then we took my son to the fair...and that was another 4 hours of walking and spending too much money on such foolishness. I had a Turkey leg OMG how does the fair make those things so good...and a funnel cake...OMG Heaven!!! AND fresh squeezed lemonade ...I was in heaven. I wanted a candy apple and a corn dog but I decided to cut myself off before I really regretted it.
So I am pooped out!! My son and husband have far too much energy for me!! I was so tired I had to take the cable car back to the entrance..I couldn't walk another step!


----------



## melliquor (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Don't let the points get you down, Mel - after all, it is about consistency over time.

Ahhhh, I wish I was going to the Tate Modern with you. I love that place so much!!! Enjoy.




_

 
Thanks... I love Tate Modern as well... my fave is National Gallery.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_and a funnel cake...OMG Heaven!!!_

 
I love... love... love funnel cakes.


----------



## melliquor (Oct 20, 2008)

Good Morning ladies.  I ate more junk yesterday.  I didn't go over my points but had onion rings and chicken skewers when we went out.  We stopped in a pub for a drink and decided to eat because i was starving.  Anyways, I only had that all day.  What a waste of my points... i was so pissed off with myself.  

I did mange to do loads of walking again... something like 14000 steps for the day.  I finally found a pair of black trousers that i really liked.

Today... won't be eating much.  I don't feel really well again.  Also, I have weigh in tonite.  Need to eat light until i get weighed.  I will let you know how i get on but hopefully i have lost a little.  Not expecting a big loss because of last weeks.

B... Apple
L... Melon & Grapes
S... Quavers crisps
D... Pizza (as a treat for doing good for the week)
S... Skinny Cow Minis x 2


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 20, 2008)

Mel I'm guessing your lost will be better than you think..It always is! Good Luck !


----------



## Willa (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello girls, just to keep in touch, I've been good for the last days. I haven't gained any pound, I've weighted myself last w/e, didnt lose any but didnt gain... so that's a good news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's hard this morning, I'm tiiiiireeeedddddd 
Almost didnt wake up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, that's it for me, for now at least hehehe


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Hey girls...I had the longest day ever today!! Church lasted 3 hours!! But it was good...Then we took my son to the fair...and that was another 4 hours of walking and spending too much money on such foolishness. I had a Turkey leg OMG how does the fair make those things so good...and a funnel cake...OMG Heaven!!! AND fresh squeezed lemonade ...I was in heaven. I wanted a candy apple and a corn dog but I decided to cut myself off before I really regretted it.
So I am pooped out!! My son and husband have far too much energy for me!! I was so tired I had to take the cable car back to the entrance..I couldn't walk another step!_

 
Goodness my dear, all that walking, I would not worry about a funnel cake!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Carnival/theme park food is so deliciously bad.  I'm a fan of churros - haven't had one in ages - would probably give me sugar shock if I had one now. 

And don't get me started on nachos!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Hey girls...I had the longest day ever today!! Church lasted 3 hours!! But it was good...Then we took my son to the fair...and that was another 4 hours of walking and spending too much money on such foolishness. I had a Turkey leg OMG how does the fair make those things so good...and a funnel cake...OMG Heaven!!! AND fresh squeezed lemonade ...I was in heaven. *I wanted a candy apple and a corn dog but I* decided to cut myself off before I really regretted it.
So I am pooped out!! My son and husband have far too much energy for me!! I was so tired I had to take the cable car back to the entrance..I couldn't walk another step!_

 
OoooH sounds like fun! ...lol this just made me laugh because the last time I was at the fair I said to my boyfriend why can't they make sample sizes of things so I can have one of everything! I LOOOVE lemonade I buy... well _used _to buy the gallon jugs of it from Publix...SO good, chik-fil-a's lemonade's are good too..I tried the Sugar-free once and it was like drinking lemons and water it was so gross!! Sounds like you had a fun weekend!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Good Morning ladies. *I ate more junk yesterday*. I didn't go over my points but had onion rings and chicken skewers when we went out. We stopped in a pub for a drink and decided to eat because i was starving. Anyways, I only had that all day. What a waste of my points... i was so pissed off with myself. 

I did mange to do loads of walking again... something like 14000 steps for the day. I finally found a pair of black trousers that i really liked.

Today... won't be eating much. I don't feel really well again. Also, I have weigh in tonite. Need to eat light until i get weighed. I will let you know how i get on but hopefully i have lost a little. Not expecting a big loss because of last weeks.

B... Apple
L... Melon & Grapes
S... Quavers crisps
D... Pizza (as a treat for doing good for the week)
S... *Skinny Cow Minis* x 2_

 
Don't feel bad I think I ate for EVERYONE yesterday..I'm not even kidding, my bf's mom went grocery shopping and she buys the WORST things...Jalapeno poppers,Ice cream cones, coleslaw,potatoe salad..etc. I swear she came on this forum and read all my weaknesses and bought 2 of everything listed...lol....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..That's great that they sell skinny cow in England, they taste *JUST* like reg. ice cream!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Hello girls, just to keep in touch, I've been good for the last days. *I haven't gained any pound*, I've weighted myself last w/e, didnt lose any but didnt gain... so that's a good news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's hard this morning, I'm tiiiiireeeedddddd 
Almost didnt wake up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, that's it for me, for now at least hehehe_

 
yay! good! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Goodness my dear, all that walking, I would not worry about a funnel cake! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Carnival/theme park food is so deliciously bad. *I'm a fan of churros* - haven't had one in ages - would probably give me sugar shock if I had one now. 

And don't get me started on nachos!_

 
The last time I went to universal studios I bought one at every corner...I think I had a total of 7? It seemed like every time I'd finish one, there would be another place selling them..LOL


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh I almost forgot! I've had coffee so far...I'll prob. have an apple in 10 min. and then a lean pocket in an hour....I REALLY have to make up for yesterday....yikes my friends...yikes.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah I'm making up for the fair big time...I rode my bike this morning...and Now I am doing my spring cleaning in Fall!!! I only really clean my house every season because I have to move clothes around...I HATE cleaning...Thnak god for my cleaning lady!! But it's a all day thing for me so hopefully I will be able to burn some calories in the process....if I stop taking 30 minute breaks every hour that is. I haven't eaten yet but I think I'll have some soup here shortly!

Have a good day ladies!!


----------



## Willa (Oct 20, 2008)

Girls...
I sooooo had to tell you that
I watched a video on youtube, it was horrible
It's sad in a way too, because people are mean to her, but you know... just don't make the video and they wont laugh. 

It's a girl (really really fat) who's dancing on her chair with the Falsetto song in the background. You remember my inspiration album I showed you earlier? Then I think this video was a VERY good inspiration for me, because I soooooooo don't wanna end up like her...

I won't put the link here because I don't wanna be mean to her, but you know how to search 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I watch myself sometimes, I see myself as fat as her. I know I'm not, but I know that if I don't eat the right stuff, then I will.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 20, 2008)

People are so mean!! That could never be you Willa....Please just keep doing what you are doing and you will be fine!! You will slip up, we all do...But you will never allow yourself to get that way....You are doing so GOOD!!


----------



## Willa (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks Tish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And tonight after diner we're going to take a walk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



No way I'll allow myself to be this big.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_People are so mean!! That could never be you Willa....Please just keep doing what you are doing and you will be fine!! You will slip up, we all do...But you will never allow yourself to get that way....You are doing so GOOD!!_

 





  Tish is right!

That is horrible about the video - it never fails to surprise me how so very cruel people can be.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness Willa - is that your kitty in your new avatar?  Soooooo cute.


----------



## melliquor (Oct 20, 2008)

OMG... Willa your avatar is hilarious.  I love it!!!!!

That is horrible about the video.  I don't know why people have to be so mean.


----------



## melliquor (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey all...

Lost 1.5 lbs this week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







... so my total is now 22 lbs in total.  I am 3 lbs from my 10% lost.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had for dinner 1/2 a small pizza.  I decided to have it as my treat.  I have lots of points left... will save them for later in the week.  I am thinking of having a bacon roll or donut one day this week.  I love having my treats.

Have a good evening ladies.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 20, 2008)

Right on Mel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xo


----------



## Willa (Oct 20, 2008)

Rach : it's not my cat, but the next one I'm gonna have will be exactly like this one, I love the ''grey''. 

I found the picture on Lolcats ‘n’ Funny Pictures of Cats - I Can Has Cheezburger?
That site makes me laught everyday

That is my real cat :
Take a look closer at the top of her head, she dropped a mustache on the floor, so I put it back on her head as an antenna


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 20, 2008)

Mel you are doing so great!! You will be eligible for free membership soon!! Great job!!!


----------



## LittleDevil (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Great!! Welcome Back ....Well tell us the secret to the 20 lbs!!!_

 
I lost 20lbs, by completely eliminating animal products. I finished the book "Skinny Bitch" on the night of July 1st and since the morning of July 2nd I have not consumed any animal products, unless i didnt know about them (restaurants) I am completely vegan and I love it. I feel better, I have stopped taking my topamax for migraines, I have more energy. I just feel different. I think to myself if i lost 20lbs without even trying, just eliminating animal products, then those foods must not be good for you. Now that i'm working out I feel even better. This is the longest I have ever stuck to something. Normally, if its a diet, i will do it for a couple weeks, cheat here and there, and then quit. But this way of eating, there is no cheating and quitting. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleDevil* 

 
_I lost 20lbs, by completely eliminating animal products. I finished the book "Skinny Bitch" on the night of July 1st and since the morning of July 2nd I have not consumed any animal products, unless i didnt know about them (restaurants) I am completely vegan and I love it. I feel better, I have stopped taking my topamax for migraines, I have more energy. I just feel different. I think to myself if i lost 20lbs without even trying, just eliminating animal products, then those foods must not be good for you. Now that i'm working out I feel even better. This is the longest I have ever stuck to something. Normally, if its a diet, i will do it for a couple weeks, cheat here and there, and then quit. But this way of eating, there is no cheating and quitting. Hope this helps someone._

 

That is so great...One of my former clients and her husband was following this book...and they swear by it...They did loose weight but mainly they said the amount of energy they had was amazing...And they felt just overall healthy.
I am so glad it is working for you as well.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_
When I watch myself sometimes, I see myself as fat as her. I know I'm not, but I know that if I don't eat the right stuff, then I will. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Willa you are not fat like that. *I* Am fat like that! And people are mean, thats why Its hard to break out and get active. I am lucky I am in a small town with GOOD people who are mostly supportive and proud of me when I try. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Hey all...

Lost 1.5 lbs this week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







... so my total is now 22 lbs in total.  I am 3 lbs from my 10% lost.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had for dinner 1/2 a small pizza.  I decided to have it as my treat.  I have lots of points left... will save them for later in the week.  I am thinking of having a bacon roll or donut one day this week.  I love having my treats.

Have a good evening ladies._

 
Congrats Mel you are doing WONDERFUL!!!! 




I am okay, I did an hour of step+sculpt class today, didn't make it through the whole thing.  I mean I moved through it for the whole thing  but I didn't keep up through the last cardio combo and my reps were much slower than everyone elses so I could keep proper form.   

Eating was Okay, i should have brought a snack though I was super shakey after step + sculp and I think part of it was that I didn't have something before hand.  So weds I should remember to have a yoghurt just before the end of the day. 

I probably won't make it to work out tomorrow I have other stuff going on, it makes me a little anxious because I feel like I should be putting in an hour a day right now b/c of the competition.  

I slipped on the scale, for a second, I know our challenge we're weiging in every two weeks but I wanted to see how I was doing since thursday, It makes me nervous not to know.  Havn't lost anything significant since thursday ( 0.8 of a lb doesn't count thats easily just water difference, I was wearing heavier clothes today though so MAYBE i lost a lb.. maybe...)  which freaks me out, I know its not even a week but still obviously I need to work harder then...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. 

I don't know if I have the motivation to do that though! 

sorry just needed to vent!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 20, 2008)

SnowFlakeLashes....You can vent all you want...You deserve to take a day off...Competition or not we all get burnt out and just need a break...Do it for you and at your own pace..Either way you will be a winner in the end. We are all here for support and I am glad you live in a small town that truly supports your efforts..That is so helpful in this journey! 

At least eat a banana or something before aerobics...You need to keep your potassium and energy levels up...Bananas also helps to keep you from getting cramps. 

I think you are doing great! Just take one day at a time and you will do great! 

We are not looking to be perfect...Just better!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 20, 2008)

Ok Ladies...You guys are going to have to help me later this week! 

Ya'll know I worked in the Cosmetic Manufacturing Business...Well My friend is sending me 6 DazzleGlasses that are in boxes but the colors were mismarked on the actual products ...So they were rejected... we get a lot of the rejects from our clients because they are unsellable. 
Anyway since I only have Sugarrimmed, Miss Dynamite & Baby Sparks...I'm gonna need the Dazzleglass experts to help me determine the colors.  I am going to take pictures as soon as they arrive this week.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 21, 2008)

Night Night girls, dream sweet and may we have the best of Tuesdays ! (Min's going to be a long one!)


----------



## melliquor (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Ok Ladies...You guys are going to have to help me later this week! 

Ya'll know I worked in the Cosmetic Manufacturing Business...Well My friend is sending me 6 DazzleGlasses that are in boxes but the colors were mismarked on the actual products ...So they were rejected... we get a lot of the rejects from our clients because they are unsellable. 
Anyway since I only have Sugarrimmed, Miss Dynamite & Baby Sparks...I'm gonna need the Dazzleglass experts to help me determine the colors.  I am going to take pictures as soon as they arrive this week._

 
I love Dazzleglasses... i think i have about 9 of them.  I will def try and help you.


----------



## melliquor (Oct 21, 2008)

Good Morning ladies.

I feel very motivated today.  I am so pleased that i lost last week.  Wasn't expecting it all.

I will be doing lots of walking again today and maybe 20 min of an exercise video.  I am trying to start my exercise slow.  I don't want to burnout because i am doing too much.

B... Chocolate cream Krispy Creme donut & 1/2 pint of milk
L... Country Vegetable Soup & bread roll
D... leftover pizza from yesterday & salad w/ balsamic vinegar dressing
S... apple and 2 clementines


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Ok Ladies...You guys are going to have to help me later this week! 

Ya'll know I worked in the Cosmetic Manufacturing Business...Well My friend is sending me 6 DazzleGlasses that are in boxes but the colors were mismarked on the actual products ...So they were rejected... we get a lot of the rejects from our clients because they are unsellable. 
Anyway since I only have Sugarrimmed, Miss Dynamite & Baby Sparks...I'm gonna need the Dazzleglass experts to help me determine the colors. I am going to take pictures as soon as they arrive this week._

 
Glad to help if I can!  I'll certainly give it a try.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Good Morning ladies.

I feel very motivated today. I am so pleased that i lost last week. Wasn't expecting it all.

I will be doing lots of walking again today and maybe 20 min of an exercise video. I am trying to start my exercise slow. I don't want to burnout because i am doing too much.

B... Chocolate cream Krispy Creme donut & 1/2 pint of milk
L... Country Vegetable Soup & bread roll
D... leftover pizza from yesterday & salad w/ balsamic vinegar dressing
S... apple and 2 clementines_

 


Wow I have not had clementines since I was a little girl!! Sounds so yummy!! 
I think you are doing great...Just don;t push yourself to hard or your body will fight back...Mine did that is why I have cut back on the exercising a little just not to plateau completely.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hello everyone! I woke up very upset today as I realized something I bought was being shipped to the wrong address :::::faints:::::, but I 'somewhat' resolved it so let's cross our fingers and pray my MAC order arives safely...and not in the hands of someone else!!...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway if I had alcohol @ the house that would be my breakfast...no seriously...I nearly had a panic attack...lol...I guess I'll settle for a coffee...I'll update later!!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Good Morning ladies.

I feel very motivated today.  I am so pleased that i lost last week.  Wasn't expecting it all.

I will be doing lots of walking again today and maybe 20 min of an exercise video.  I am trying to start my exercise slow.  I don't want to burnout because i am doing too much.

B... Chocolate cream Krispy Creme donut & 1/2 pint of milk
L... Country Vegetable Soup & bread roll
D... leftover pizza from yesterday & salad w/ balsamic vinegar dressing
S... apple and 2 clementines_

 
Sounds like you've got a great day planned out there! :-D 


B - Yoghurt and a pear
L - Ground beef and asparagus and yoghurt and a pear  (leftovers and fruit and yoghurt basically) 

Not sure about dinner. Busy right after work until 7pm but I'm feeling not as fat right now even though i LOOK the same, I think my coworker's positivity who said she could see it in my face made me believe it even if its not really showing.  

I think house cleaning (if that) is about as active as I might get...

Gotta run again!  Best of days to you all!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_Hello everyone! I woke up very upset today as I realized something I bought was being shipped to the wrong address :::::faints:::::, but I 'somewhat' resolved it so let's cross our fingers and pray my MAC order arives safely...and not in the hands of someone else!!...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway if I had alcohol @ the house that would be my breakfast...no seriously...I nearly had a panic attack...lol...I guess I'll settle for a coffee...I'll update later!!_

 
Well  MAC ships UPS so you should be okay....If it was the Post Office..I would seriously be worried 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you get it soon...

I am so excited I depotted shadows for the first time today...so many I ran out of pans..on my way to the pro store to cash in.. She said I could get lipglass, eyeshadow, lipsticks or dazzleglass!! Yeahhh I have enough to get 6 items!! yippie


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Well MAC ships UPS so you should be okay....If it was the Post Office..I would seriously be worried 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you get it soon...

I am so excited I depotted shadows for the first time today...so many I ran out of pans..on my way to the pro store to cash in.. She said I could get lipglass, eyeshadow, lipsticks or dazzleglass!! Yeahhh I have enough to get 6 items!! yippie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Tish - which depotting method did you use?  I am scared of destroying my shadows by accident.........


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 21, 2008)

It was so easy I used the one that was printed on here
I did not destroy any of them..I will take pics when I come back..It takes about 2-3 mins each shadow ... Here is the link with pictures.  http://specktra.net/depotting.php

It was so FUN!!! I am on my way to the pro store to buy more palettes and return my empties. BTW they said they don't care about the aluminum pan or if the part that the pan sits in is melted..they just care about the container..which are in perfect tact.

However I pried (sp)  mine apart with the blade part of a box cutter because I did not have a knife that thin 

If you allow them to sit above the flame just before the container starts to melt, then stick you knife right around the edge gently..they pop right out..be carefu though they get a little hot..


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks Tish - I'll try again.  I tried that method before but I think I tried to rush it too much.


----------



## sheisfree (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Ok, well I sure as hell am not posting my stats. Sorry, but I will tell you my goals and what not.

I am hoping to get back to a healthy weight and to increase my activity level. I'd like to lose about 50 lbs and gain lean muscle mass.

My first goal is to get through today without drinking a Dr. Pepper and without binging late tonight. 

Ultimately, I would like to start scheduling my workouts into my life, but I don't think I'm ready to do that quite yet. I feel if I can get over the DP hurdle and binging hurdle, I will have made a MAJOR accomplishment. 

So far, no DP's today. I have a gigantic headache, but I'm poppin Advil. We will see how later tonight goes. 

Good luck Sky. I know we can do this!!!!!!!!!!!_

 

I think completely stopping caffeine can give you headaches. I think it's good to cut back, but a can or even a diet dr. pepper (which isn't bad for a diet soda) would be okay. Good luck.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm back from my B2M trip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I didn't even use all my items because she just counted some of my plastic melted pans as an item..So cool!!

This is what I purchased (2) 15 shadow pallets $12 each
This is what I got from B2M 

Ungaro Soft Flower e/s 
Ungaro Mineral e/s
Ungaro Phloof e/s
Oyster Girl l/g
Moonstone Lipgelee
Ungaro Pastel Emotion l/g
Quiet, Please l/s 
Angel l/s (always wanted to try this)
Baby Spark d/g
Sugarrimmed d/g





And she told me there is no limit to how many you can bring at one time....I just ran out of things that I thought I wanted!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 21, 2008)

^That's awesome...I need to start depotting right away!!! edit: I called my local mac and they said they accept them w/ out the metal pan...yesss.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 21, 2008)

Here's my first ever depotting work....Can't wait to fill the other palettes ...I am loving all the extra space in my makeup drawers


----------



## Willa (Oct 21, 2008)

Eating shish taouk for diner, and you girls?

My man isnt there for the evening, so it's a SATC night for me


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 21, 2008)

OOoooooOO Pretty! Thanks for posting pics for my nosy ass lol ...Sounds good Willa, Not sure what I'll be having....but I'll post it when I find out!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ugggh My husband is home interferring with my depottingasm


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 21, 2008)

^lol Threaten him w/ your depotting knife...


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_^lol Threaten him w/ your depotting knife..._


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ok here is my final project results...Until I get more palettes...MzzRach..the key is...Melt the container that the metal pan sits in as much as possible because they don't need that part back anyway...If you melt it down the pan slides right out..It just takes a few mins longer..but the results are so much better...Some of the ones in these pic are not so great because they were Milani and they have cheap pots!! But I only depotted a couple of those ..Well 4


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 21, 2008)

^I LOVE the palette to the far right..it's like all my favorite colors in one...very pretty, I bet it's nice to have all of your shadows nice and stackable!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 21, 2008)

Thats my fav too..I tried to put all my everyday colors in one


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 21, 2008)

^yeah I actually like the way you did it, instead of putting all the similar colors together...


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 21, 2008)

Tish - your palettes look awesome!!  I will try some depotting this weekend.......


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ok My diet day!!

Breakfast - Starbucks Frap...Hey I had a long early voting line to wait in!! 

Lunch n/a

Dinner - Extra Long Chili Cheese Dog....SHUT UP - all the depotting made me hungry!

But today was weigh day!! I lost 4 lbs since last week!! Yeah!!! I am now less than 10 lbs from my ultimate goal!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Ok My diet day!!

Breakfast - Starbucks Frap...Hey I had a long early voting line to wait in!! 

Lunch n/a

Dinner - Extra Long Chili Cheese Dog....SHUT UP - all the depotting made me hungry!

But today was weigh day!! I lost 4 lbs since last week!! Yeah!!! I am now less than 10 lbs from my ultimate goal!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Way to go Tish!!  Holy motivation batman, that is awesome.

Yes, depotting does increase hunger - there is clinical data proving it!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 22, 2008)

Gooo Tish!  Awesome Depotting/Hauling and WEIGHT LOSS!  You rock!!! :-D


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Eating shish taouk for diner, and you girls?

My man isnt there for the evening, so it's a SATC night for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

What's SATC?


----------



## Willa (Oct 22, 2008)

Sex and the city!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 22, 2008)

A selection of Rachel's reasons for losing weight:

To feel like me again. The body I am in now is masking the true me.

I want to feel good again. The extra weight brings me down, physically and emotionally.

I want to see my collarbones again.

*determined*

Also, just want to state for the record that I know our group has dwindled down quite a lot, but those of us that are here, I want you to know I truly appreciate you and am glad that this thread is here and that we are keeping it alive. It helps me so much, even when we are just talking about random things going on in our lives.






 you guys!






We'll have good days, we'll have bad days, let's just keep moving forward.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 22, 2008)

Rach...I will be here supporting you guys even if I meet my goal first. 
I know you can do it...and your reasons are the main reasons we all want to loose the weight! We just have to know when we fall...the hardest part is not admitting we fell down...But getting back up. So we have to just keep getting back up and take it one day at atime..and know just because we slip...the game is not over..it is just slightly set back for the moment! 
I can't wait until we are all ourselves again....we will have our own 
"The New, Old Me" Party!! 

Ladies Have a Great Day!!! We can do this!! 1 lb and 1 day at a time...


----------



## melliquor (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_ 
Also, just want to state for the record that I know our group has dwindled down quite a lot, but those of us that are here, I want you to know I truly appreciate you and am glad that this thread is here and that we are keeping it alive. It helps me so much, even when we are just talking about random things going on in our lives.






 you guys!






We'll have good days, we'll have bad days, let's just keep moving forward._

 
Ahhh... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hugs to all of you too!!!

Well said.


----------



## Willa (Oct 22, 2008)

Girls, I found blogs 
Some before and after pictures, it's always helping!

Here are the links :
Travel Girl's Journeys (fantastic loss!)
Does that come in size “Fat”?
Escape from Obesity
Roni’s Weigh


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 22, 2008)

Does that come in size “Fat”?


Thats funny...because I always love the clothes that say...One size fits All?? Ok all of who? 
Now they have changed them to say, One size fits Most..Okay again, Most of WHO???


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 22, 2008)

Here is a website that has tons of info about WW, recipes, points listings etc. A great resource:

Dotti's Weight Loss Zone

I have a WW at home kit and I am going to re-read everything and get on track. I tried to do Core but I do not think I am ready for that level yet. I'll do the flex plan for now.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 22, 2008)

I just go my books last night at weigh in too....WW really allows you to eat quite a few of the foods you love and still be within your daily points. Thats what I love about WW..it is really not a diet but an adjustment of portion sizes of all your favorite foods!


----------



## melliquor (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey girls... didn't know if i was going to post today.  I have been eating so much crap today.  I feel so ashamed and can't believe that i have done it.  I have been really good for over the last month.

I am so depressed now.  I am going to try and do some exercise later on to try and workoff some of the McDonalds.  Anyways here is the damage that i have done today...

B... Nothing
L... McDonalds 1/2 McChicken Sandwich, large fries, 2 nuggets, and an apple pie
D... ???
S... 2 WW Cherry Bakewells and a few pieces of cheddar cheese


----------



## melliquor (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_But today was weigh day!! I lost 4 lbs since last week!! Yeah!!! I am now less than 10 lbs from my ultimate goal!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






_

 
CONGRATULATIONS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!

I knew you could do it Tish... that is a fantastic loss!!!  We are all proud of you.


----------



## melliquor (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I just go my books last night at weigh in too....WW really allows you to eat quite a few of the foods you love and still be within your daily points. Thats what I love about WW..it is really not a diet but an adjustment of portion sizes of all your favorite foods!_

 
I love WW... it is a brilliant plan and really does work if you follow it.  I like the idea that I can still eat what I want and lose weight.  I just have to eat less of it or more if i eat lower fat foods.  Good luck with it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 22, 2008)

Mel...WW allows you cheat days!! Stop being so hard on yourself...Just make it up another day this week!! You're doing great!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We are all Cheaters ..OMG, don't let my dh read this...He will totally freak!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. My Mom and I have always loved their all you can eat cabbage soup!! So good when you just want to eat, eat, eat and it's -0- points


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 22, 2008)

My new anytime I want them treat...

Sugar Free Popsicles 15 cals ea...

I'm on my second box.....Today....just kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







No I have had two and they do help with the sweet craving. 

Breakfast - Fruit Potein Shake

Snack - 2 s/f popsicles

Lunch - nothing yet


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 22, 2008)

^I used to get the variety box...they had s/f fudgesicles(eww,but my bf loves them!),creamsicles, and regular-sicles,lol....So far I've only had coffee today,(I woke up late though!) I CANNOT eat in the morning, I've always been like this though. I was just thinking of when I used to run everyday(every night actually) and the nice muscle tone I had on my legs...now I can't even look at them...yikes. Are you loving those shakes Tish, they fill you up so well don't they!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_^I used to get the variety box...they had s/f fudgesicles(eww,but my bf loves them!),creamsicles, and regular-sicles,lol....So far I've only had coffee today,(I woke up late though!) I CANNOT eat in the morning, I've always been like this though. I was just thinking of when I used to run everyday(every night actually) and the nice muscle tone I had on my legs...now I can't even look at them...yikes. Are you loving those shakes Tish, they fill you up so well don't they!_

 

Yes I even make enough for two and stick one in the freezer...I take it out about an hour b4 I know I will be hungry so it will be nice and smoothie like... I found that if I have to fuss with things I get a lil discouraged and grab something not so great...so I make a double serving in the morning. It's keeping my dh out of them is where the problem comes in at!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 22, 2008)

^That's always the best thing to do...prepare things, so you don't grab junk...I used to premake snacks and put them in tupperware...got a little too lazy for that..Hey when did Janice make a smiley after me?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....I'm pretty offended.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_^That's always the best thing to do...prepare things, so you don't grab junk...I used to premake snacks and put them in tupperware...got a little too lazy for that..Hey when did Janice make a smiley after me?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....I'm pretty offended._

 
Too Funny...That is what I said about this one


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 22, 2008)

OM I'm about to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 again...More depotting...My new Joy in life


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 22, 2008)

lol!! That's before my coffee...no..really.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 22, 2008)

OM? God I suck at abbreviations....


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey girlies, 

My internet is being wierd again, yesterday was OKAY  I figure its a lifestyle slow change, I went out with a friend for coffee but I had JUST coffee black.  Instead of teh brownie or cookie I would have gotten in my old life. 

Lunch today was sorta bad a LOT of leftover ground beef but its filling so I hope that will tide me over until I get home late.  Tonight, still packing a snack though. 

Hope youall have good days!  I'm having a gloomy mood today but trying to fight it , nods.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Hey girls... didn't know if i was going to post today. I have been eating so much crap today. I feel so ashamed and can't believe that i have done it. I have been really good for over the last month.

I am so depressed now. I am going to try and do some exercise later on to try and workoff some of the McDonalds. Anyways here is the damage that i have done today...

B... Nothing
L... McDonalds 1/2 McChicken Sandwich, large fries, 2 nuggets, and an apple pie
D... ???
S... 2 WW Cherry Bakewells and a few pieces of cheddar cheese_

 
Please do not let this get to you Mel - one day is not going to undo all the good. Keep on keeping on!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_I love WW... it is a brilliant plan and really does work if you follow it. I like the idea that I can still eat what I want and lose weight. I just have to eat less of it or more if i eat lower fat foods. Good luck with it._

 
Thanks babe


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 22, 2008)

Rach...I am learning from experience..Just melt the plastic pan all the way until it adheres to the fork...and the pan just slides out..you don't even need the knife!!! And then just pop the plastic deal off the fork....Make sure you use a fork that you don't want.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Rach...I am learning from experience..Just melt the plastic pan all the way until it adheres to the fork...and the pan just slides out..you don't even need the knife!!! And then just pop the plastic deal off the fork....Make sure you use a fork that you don't want._

 
Thanks Tish!  Sounds like someone is doing more depotting.......


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Thanks Tish! Sounds like someone is doing more depotting.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm addicted.....Because they are coming out so perfect and it is such a relaxing thing to do...Like putting a puzzle together....I have 5 more things I can get now...I was asking Aleksis should I wait..or what should I get???


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 22, 2008)

Do they need that melted part? or do you just throw it away?


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_Do they need that melted part? or do you just throw it away?_

 
No I threw most of mine away...But some were so perfect I threw them in the box...and she counted those...She said what the hell they are so perfect we'll count these too...She was so NICE!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 22, 2008)

Those little plastic things made me get 2 extra items...so just throw them in there melted or not...You never know


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 22, 2008)

I hope my lady is as forgiving as yours...with my luck she'll be the biggest bitch....lol


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 22, 2008)

I know I said I was going to wait until the weekend to depot - but darn it, Tish, the master depotter, has me whipped into a frenzy!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I just depotted several shadows successfully!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Tish - it was all you, girl!  Thank you for all the tips!

Now my 15-pan palette is no longer taunting me with all its empty spaces..............


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I know I said I was going to wait until the weekend to depot - but darn it, Tish, the master depotter, has me whipped into a frenzy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just depotted several shadows successfully! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Tish - it was all you, girl! Thank you for all the tips!

Now my 15-pan palette is no longer taunting me with all its empty spaces..............
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeahhhh!!! Aleksis is depotting now too!!! So addictive!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 22, 2008)

well I messed up quite a few, but I'm glad they were all my least fav. I think I'd do better if I had a candle...I've been having to hold a lighter up to them ....not fun.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_well I messed up quite a few, but I'm glad they were all my least fav. I think I'd do better if I had a candle...I've been having to hold a lighter up to them ....not fun._

 
Oh no!!  Definitely do it with a candle.  I used a little votive candle and it worked really well.  Good luck hon!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't have any candles...lol...but it's okay I'm done already! I only had 20 shadows...you ladies on the other hand will probably end up doing this all night lol!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_I don't have any candles...lol...but it's okay I'm done already! I only had 20 shadows...you ladies on the other hand will probably end up doing this all night lol!_

 
I actually already did all mine and still have 2 spaces left in my palette.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do not have nearly the MAC stash some here do!  I have LOTS of other brands of eyeshadows, though.  Too much makeup, but darn it, I love it so.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 22, 2008)

^Same! I love it all....


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 22, 2008)

I can get 5 things...I think I'll be getting...Satin Taupe,Pandamonium,Shroom,underage l/g and Pretty please l/s or Sandy B still haven't decided..


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_I can get 5 things...I think I'll be getting...Satin Taupe,Pandamonium,Shroom,underage l/g and Pretty please l/s or Sandy B still haven't decided.._

 
Satin Taupe and Shroom are 2 of my staples.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am also in love with Woodwinked - worn it like crazy ever since I bought it.


----------



## melliquor (Oct 22, 2008)

Is it easy using the candle method?  I never tried it that way... i usually use the straightners method... that is super easy.


----------



## melliquor (Oct 22, 2008)

Girls.... i am so happy.

I have finally decided to go home for Christmas.  I will be going to PA from 15 Dec until 12 January.  I haven't seen any of my family in almost 5 years.  

I am so excited that i am going to bust... even more incentive to lose some more weight by then.


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey ladies. 
I'm back.  I'm feeling a lot better.  I don't want to get into that though...
So..

I depot with my straightening iron.  I put a piece of parchment paper on the surface of the iron and put the e/s on that.

Also, I ate fat free vanilla yogurt, an apple, and a banana for breakfast.
Congrats to everyone!  You guys are doing so well!

*hugs*


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Girls.... i am so happy.

I have finally decided to go home for Christmas. I will be going to PA from 15 Dec until 12 January. I haven't seen any of my family in almost 5 years. 

I am so excited that i am going to bust... even more incentive to lose some more weight by then._

 
How wonderful Mel! What a lovely thing to look forward to.

I find the candle method easy (re: depotting) - but then I learned from the master - Tish!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_Hey ladies. 
I'm back. I'm feeling a lot better. I don't want to get into that though...
So..

I depot with my straightening iron. I put a piece of parchment paper on the surface of the iron and put the e/s on that.

Also, I ate fat free vanilla yogurt, an apple, and a banana for breakfast.
Congrats to everyone! You guys are doing so well!

*hugs*_

 
Great to see you Lizzie!!!!!!! *hugs back*


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 22, 2008)

^ do you ladies know if I can get prep+prime lip($14.5) with my empties? or is it l/g,l/s,or eyeshadow only...


----------



## rbella (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm with you, Lizzie.  Straightening iron all the way...Got the burnt tips to show for it.

Ya'll are doing so good, I'm so proud of all of you!!

I hope I can get in on that group hug even though I haven't been participating much.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I'm with you, Lizzie. Straightening iron all the way...Got the burnt tips to show for it.

Ya'll are doing so good, I'm so proud of all of you!!

I hope I can get in on that group hug even though I haven't been participating much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sweetheart, you will get all the hugs you need here baby!!












We love you, woman.


----------



## rbella (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks twinkle toe.  Please get on AIM, asap.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Thanks twinkle toe. Please get on AIM, asap._


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_I can get 5 things...I think I'll be getting...Satin Taupe,Pandamonium,Shroom,underage l/g and Pretty please l/s or Sandy B still haven't decided.._

 

Pretty Please and Underage are MY FAV!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Is it easy using the candle method? I never tried it that way... i usually use the straightners method... that is super easy._

 
super easy...that are a cigarette lighter


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 22, 2008)

All you girls and your depotting! Amazing, *chuckles* I don't think I'll ever get up the nerve, 

I didn't quite make it through step and sculp, we added a new move that I just couldn't seem to grasp near the end, and my legs felt like LEAD, at least I went and tried.  I definately need to get to the gym on thursday and friday.  I think 4days a week is decent. 

Eatings been okay, had two bowls of stew though at supper.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh and rbella and Lizzie *****hugs**** :-D


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 22, 2008)

Depotting is such a rush!! I enjoyed it so!! But I'm weird


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 23, 2008)

I think I got high off the fumes. But it was a lot of fun...


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_I think I got high off the fumes. But it was a lot of fun..._

 

I'm afraid to ask...But what fumes? Were you smoking crack?


----------



## SkylarV217 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm giggling uncontrollably, b/c I just got caught up on this thread and I'm sorry to say I went MIA for um a month or so =-/ ... but i finally got fed up and dropped a class so my stress level dropped and i have a lot of extra free time .... You ladies have gone through a lot and I hate that I missed it all =/ I hope you will welcome me back... b/c in my stress I had severe medical problems and gained all my weight back and I need some support from lovely ladies like yourselves !!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_I'm giggling uncontrollably, b/c I just got caught up on this thread and I'm sorry to say I went MIA for um a month or so =-/ ... but i finally got fed up and dropped a class so my stress level dropped and i have a lot of extra free time .... You ladies have gone through a lot and I hate that I missed it all =/ I hope you will welcome me back... b/c in my stress I had severe medical problems and gained all my weight back and I need some support from lovely ladies like yourselves !!!!_

 





 Of course...we too need all the support we can get. Glad you are back with Us and all our lovely plumpness !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sorry to hear about your medical problems...But hopefully you are better now.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Oct 23, 2008)

Haha , not really medical problems , well i guess they were lol ... I had so much stress I started having chest pains and couldn't breath... so I went through a mirage of tests, that only managed to inflate my stress level to find out that i had inflammation on the chest wall or something to that effect. I was told to reduce the amount of things I devote myself to. ( not an easy task) but i think in the end things will be better for me I hope !


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow...stress can be a very serious medical condition if you don't devote time to taking care of yourself. ...your health is so important...Don't try to do everything yourself...and take time for yourself only if it's a few hours a week. I used to suffer from stress, it still rears it's head from time to time...But I try to just do what I can...and what I can't I don't. I stopped being SuperMom, Superwife, SuperWorker and just started being Relaxed Me. If it doesn't get done today...then I'll shoot for tomorrow.  Taking care of you is so important for your son...He needs you to be a healthy, happy Mommy!


----------



## melliquor (Oct 23, 2008)

Welcome back Skylar!!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I'm afraid to ask...But what fumes? Were you smoking crack?_

 
I felt like like a crak head...holding a lighter to a metal fork with black smoke coming off a foreign object...oh shut up! lol


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Depotting is such a rush!! I enjoyed it so!! But I'm weird_

 
I'm weird too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I totally enjoyed my depotting.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_I think I got high off the fumes. But it was a lot of fun..._

 











 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_I'm giggling uncontrollably, b/c I just got caught up on this thread and I'm sorry to say I went MIA for um a month or so =-/ ... but i finally got fed up and dropped a class so my stress level dropped and i have a lot of extra free time .... You ladies have gone through a lot and I hate that I missed it all =/ I hope you will welcome me back... b/c in my stress I had severe medical problems and gained all my weight back and I need some support from lovely ladies like yourselves !!!!_

 
Of course we will "welcome you back" - for goodness sake!  Welcome back Skylar!  Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok Ladies...Have a great day today! I will check in later...It is 50 degrees here in Texas right now...and I am getting back in my snuggly bed and going to sleep. Kid at school...Dh at work


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 23, 2008)

Meal List

Breakfast - Slept thru it!

Lunch -  Slept thru it

Snack - Chex Mix 

Dinner - Going to make Salisbury Steak w/mushroom gravy and green salad

Snack....Sugar Free Popsicles probably!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Oct 23, 2008)

Um eating has been atrocious lately . DH left the house yesterday at 4 and didn't get back till 6:30 this morning... He's desining and airplane or something ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the little one and i have been to McDonalds  twice in the last 24 hours. I had to have a book finished by this morning and i get more accomplished while he is playing on the play place lol. 

Then when I got him up this morning I told him if he would play in his room and let daddy sleep while i went to class for 1 hour I would take him back this morning so .... I'm grossed out from dinner and breakfast 

And to top that off DH asked for Spaghetti tonight , I don't even want to think about all the carbbies in that meal. Any ways how do you ladies like to spice your spaghetti  up ?

and next question is , if you could get only one brush set from the new collection which would you choose, I truly want them all but can hardly afford one at the moment lol 

And to make up for all the terrible eating I bought an exercise ball at TJ Max for 7$ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I need the motivation to use it


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_ 
And to top that off DH asked for Spaghetti tonight , I don't even want to think about all the carbbies in that meal. Any ways how do you ladies like to spice your spaghetti up ?

And to make up for all the terrible eating I bought an exercise ball at TJ Max for 7$ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I need the motivation to use it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Don't beat yourself up...That is what is so great about WW ..you can still eat all those foods and loose weight just eat a smaller portion. That is what I have been doing...I have not really changed any of my normal recipes, just changed my portion size.

Girl I have two balls from TJ's and dumbells and DVD's ...some un-opened...and some yeras old!! Go figure...The thought is good but I just don't follow thru...The only thing that is tried and true for me is ...Walking on the treadmill or outside and riding my bike. If I don;t like it..I'm not doing it. 

As far as the brushes....Thats a MzzRach for sure question ...she is the Brush expert!!

If you mess up...Just start gain....My trick to is...even if I mess up the first part of the day...I do not  use that as an excuse for it being okay to just mess up the rest of the day...I just try to do better each meal at a time. 

Hang in there!!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_If you mess up...Just start gain....My trick to is...even if I mess up the first part of the day...I do not  use that as an excuse for it being okay to just mess up the rest of the day...I just try to do better each meal at a time. _

 
I'm so bad about that lol , I think well i messes the day up , i'll just pick it up again tomorrow. I need to go get my weight watcher things out again ... I had forgotten about all of those and work with the point system.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_I'm so bad about that lol , I think well i messes the day up , i'll just pick it up again tomorrow. I need to go get my weight watcher things out again ... I had forgotten about all of those and work with the point system._

 

I did to..I would say well I have already screwed up so I'll just eat what I want for the rest of the day... I am hooked on WW ... My mom lost 60 lbs in 5 months on WW ...and never exercised one day....she has kept it off for over 3 years now...Just by watching her portions. She still has her ice cream...sweets etc...just in moderation

Because you may find that you may have messed up earlier but you may be still within your points to have something light for the rest of the day...so you didn't really mess up.

Mel is my WW inspiration on this board...even when she messes up she still manages to get back on track and loose weight every week!! She is doing so great!!


----------



## melliquor (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Mel is my WW inspiration on this board...even when she messes up she still manages to get back on track and loose weight every week!! She is doing so great!!_

 
Oh Tish... thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!!  Sometimes, it is so easy and other days... it is so hard and i just want to give in.  I got back on track from yesterday... i didn't go over that much and i can make it up hopefully.  I may STS this week though.  I hope not... i really want to lose a little more before i go back home.

I couldn't eat all day today because i was so excited about going back home but i just made up the points for my dinner.  I feel sick though... ate way too much.

B... apple
L... 1/2 bowl of soup & bread roll
S... raisins
D... Eggs, bacon, home fries, and toast.
S... WW Cherry Bakewell

Have a nice evening ladies... off to do some exercise after my fattening dinner.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks like you did great...All your other meals were small!! Have a good Workout!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 23, 2008)

OK.  So I have been madly struggling with getting back into my exercise vibe, but today I got up early and did my super brisk walk early this morning before work.  

My plan is to do that 5 days a week.  I've done it before and will do it again.  Just need to get back in the habit.  This year has been so brutal for me (my mom's extended illness and passing in July, insane work stress) but no more excuses.

Onward and upward.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_OK. So I have been madly struggling with getting back into my exercise vibe, but today I got up early and did my super brisk walk early this morning before work. 

My plan is to do that 5 days a week. I've done it before and will do it again. Just need to get back in the habit. This year has been so brutal for me (my mom's extended illness and passing in July, insane work stress) but no more excuses.

Onward and upward._

 





 You Go Girl!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Walk it Off  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am so sorry to hear about your Mom..My grammy died July 20th and It still tugs at my heart strings..So I know how it must be when it's your Mom...Big Huggsss


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_ 
Mel is my WW inspiration on this board...even when she messes up she still manages to get back on track and loose weight every week!! She is doing so great!!_

 
Totally agree!  Mel is my WW hero.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_





 You Go Girl!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Walk it Off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am so sorry to hear about your Mom..My grammy died July 20th and It still tugs at my heart strings..So I know how it must be when it's your Mom...Big Huggsss_

 
Thank you Tish. I am so sorry about your gram. 

My mom fought non-Hodgkins Lymphoma for 2.5 years, the last 3 weeks of her life she was living with me and she was in hospice care. I was essentially taking care of her 24/7 while trying to keep up my full-time work schedule. It is the hardest thing I have ever gone through. I am still trying to cope with it emotionally, honestly. I was doing "great" for awhile, but then it was like the other shoe dropped. The grief/loss process can be very strange.

Anyway, again, I am sorry for your loss. It's so hard. It's definitely been a factor in my lack of looking after myself properly. One of the best gifts I can give myself is to get stronger and healthier.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Thank you Tish. I am so sorry about your gram. 

My mom fought non-Hodgkins Lymphoma for 2.5 years, the last 3 weeks of her life she was living with me and she was in hospice care. I was essentially taking care of her 24/7 while trying to keep up my full-time work schedule. It is the hardest thing I have ever gone through. I am still trying to cope with it emotionally, honestly. I was doing "great" for awhile, but then it was like the other shoe dropped. The grief/loss process can be very strange.

Anyway, again, I am sorry for your loss. It's so hard. It's definitely been a factor in my lack of looking after myself properly. One of the best gifts I can give myself is to get stronger and healthier._

 
I wish I could just give you a big hug...Your story sounds just like my Mom's..she took care of my Grammy for the past 3 years...Started out with Breast cancer...Then she acquired Bone cancer in her legs, spine and brain so she couldn't walk for the last year of her life because her bones would break...My mom worked and had hospice...But hospice only does so much, bathing etc...they do not do the 24/7 care that is required so my poor mom was exhausted yet refused to commit her to a nursing home. She endured so many things that I pray I have the strength to if my mom ever gets ill.  She is an only child so all she has was me and my brother to help...and we had families and little kids so it was difficult to relieve that much of her load...

I am sending you the biggest hug and hopes of encouragement that I can...You deserve to do something for you now..and that is what your mom would want.  You are a God's Send!!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you so much, Tish.  It is still hard for me to talk about.

xo


----------



## rbella (Oct 23, 2008)

Rach-


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm sorry about your mom mzzrach...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you feel much better after you start exercising again...it helps SO much...I am soooo tired today I need to drink some coffee or something...I've been on the move all day long, I _finally _got my 180 brush from the post office...I honestly had no idea how incredibly *small* it was going to be..lol...but it's cute nonetheless..I also went to the mall to turn in some b2m empties...I got Satin taupe,Underage(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




),Sandy B, and Charcoal brown(pretty plain color but I really needed a matte brown for a crease color...now I have _*2*_ mattes all together..I'm trying to buld up my matte collection!) I was going to get shroom but since Tish gave me samples of naked and your lady ship so I figured it would be a waste to get it...So far today I've had a chicken sandwich...not the healthest thing, but I have to grocery shopping...._again_...


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_and next question is , if you could get only one brush set from the new collection which would you choose, I truly want them all but can hardly afford one at the moment lol _

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_ 
As far as the brushes....Thats a MzzRach for sure question ...she is the Brush expert!!_

 
Sorry ladies, I totally missed this question on the last page. I am by no means an expert, but I do love a great makeup brush. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep in mind I am a brush snob. I have a large collection of high end brushes (mostly MAC and Laura Mercier). I worked as a freelance MA for Laura Mercier for over 5 years and have done quite a lot of freelance work, so I may not be the "average person" when it comes to brushes. 

I scoped out the holiday brush sets this weekend and the only one I would consider buying is the eye set. I did not like the Face or Basic sets at all. Personally, full-size, high quality handmade brushes are totally worth the investment, IMO. I have MAC brushes from the 90s that are still going strong. 

However; if you are looking to expand/start your collection, the brushes are certainly decent. And the short handles make them excellent for travel. Completely depends on where you are coming from. Different things work for different people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A lot of people love the MAC SE sets, but in my opinion the quality has gone down with these new brush sets then with ones I have gotten in the past. However, I have no complaints about MAC's full size brush line, they are wonderful, very well made and I can't wait for the new LE ones coming out in January. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH a bit. Sorry, did not mean to make this novel-length!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Time for the "DazzleGlass Quiz" "Name That Color"*
(I always wanted to be a Barker Beauty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)​ 
They are all mislabeled as Like Venus - Not sure what that shade looks like 

Top to Bottom....
#1 is MissDynamite 
#2 is Baby Sparks 
#3 is a Red - Maybe Love Alert???
#4 I think is my fav after Baby Spark it looks like a Nudey color 
I can't really tell if #5% is the same as 7 & 8..In certain lights it appears to be a lighter hot pink....​# 6 is a medium toned pink ???

I just swiped 5, 7 & 8 and #5 is a lighter pink w/sparkle and #7 & 8 are more of a hot pink in color 

No Sugarrimmed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 



 




 
I removed #1 & 2 since Iknew what they were for a better closeup...


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 23, 2008)

7 & 8 are love alert maybe........?  Not sure.  They look a little too pink - Love Alert looks more red in the tube. The others (other than Baby Sparks and Miss Dynamite) do not look like the ones that were released with Red She Said........so maybe they are from the original release?

I don't why I am babbling on, since I am no help at all!  LOL

OMG that is dazzleglass heaven, nonetheless! ;-)


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 23, 2008)

I think the 3rd one in from the right looks like Date Night, actually.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_7 & 8 are love alert maybe........? Not sure. They look a little too pink - Love Alert looks more red in the tube. The others (other than Baby Sparks and Miss Dynamite) do not look like the ones that were released with Red She Said........so maybe they are from the original release?

I don't why I am babbling on, since I am no help at all! LOL

OMG that is dazzleglass heaven, nonetheless! ;-)_

 

Yes they are Hot Pinky ... 3 is Red IRL ...I think it is Love Alert


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 23, 2008)

Tried to take a few closer shots


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 23, 2008)

Tish - check out this thread - it's the original swatch thread from when the Dazzleglasses were first released:

http://specktra.net/f217/mac-dazzleg...ay-08-a-91190/

I think at least one of those might be Steppin Out.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Oct 23, 2008)

Tish there are so many of those that are going to look so hot with your skin tone =)


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok...Thanks Rach...

Bottom to top on Last Photos 


#1 Miss Dynamite
#2 Baby Sparks 
#3 Love Alert (Very Red IRL)
#4 Money, Honey (a lil tan/pink IRL) or Steppin Out??
#5 Like Venus 
#6 Bare Necessity
#7 Ms Fizz 
#8 Ms Fizz


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_Tish there are so many of those that are going to look so hot with your skin tone =)_

 

Thank you..I am a newbie to the DazzleGlass..Just trying to figure out the colors


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 23, 2008)

Skylar V - Welcome Back 

MzzRach -  Thoughts are definately with you! 

Tish - ooooo dazzle glasses 

Well eating was a cheat day, it wasn't horrid except for the dorito's I had a  serving of them yikes. 

I did 30 minutes on the treadmill, and 25 on the eliptical (1.5 miles on each).  And 10 minutes of weights, sort of was tired nad lamed out. ~L~  

I really do need to get better about the strength training.  

I really wanted to weigh in today but resisted. Hmms...i think i'll have to do that tomorrow i just Can not wait until next thursday... I need to know how i'm doing... 

I'm wierd that way, if I do WELL it motivates me with the thought that I'm doing well and if I have BAD numbers i use that to tell myself I need to keep working harder to get results but I need to know ... for peace of mind that all my efforts are doing SOMETHING... 

Workout was good though I didn't push myself as much as I could have, (or maybe I've been watching too much reality tv).  I did have a hard time walking after getting off the eliptical because my legs were so tired lol, but I didn't feel nautious, or throw up... I only exceeded the idealy heart rate range ones so I know I didn't OVER do it... Need to just keep pushing like that I guess, I kept mostly in the cardio heart zone , only went OVER once (whoopsy) ...

Felt revved up though, need to go again tomorrow.. though I feel it might be busier.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 24, 2008)

I am new to dazzleglasses too! so I am no help either but wow are they pretty!


----------



## Willa (Oct 24, 2008)

Guess what girls?
I twisted my anckle again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was walking to my job and BAAAAAMMMMMMMMM it twisted baddly, I feel on the sidewalk, hurted my knee and elbow. 

I was on the floor, on my back, crying like a dumbass waiting for what, I don't know? But it took like 5 minutes before somebody was gentle enough to come to me and ask if I was alright. Yeah, you read it : people were passing next to me on the sidewalk and NOBODY asked me if I was ok!!!!

So, after 5 minutes 2 ladies came to me, one with her dog, and the other was arriving to her office, and the on with the dog went to get her car and brought me home... I was sooooo ashamed!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So my man brought me to my job, but I was 30 minutes late. 

I guess I'll be eating crap today, since I didnt make my lunch and I was planning on to getting an egg sandwich at the cafeteria...


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Guess what girls?
I twisted my anckle again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was walking to my job and BAAAAAMMMMMMMMM it twisted baddly, I feel on the sidewalk, hurted my knee and elbow. 

I was on the floor, on my back, crying like a dumbass waiting for what, I don't know? But it took like 5 minutes before somebody was gentle enough to come to me and ask if I was alright. Yeah, you read it : people were passing next to me on the sidewalk and NOBODY asked me if I was ok!!!!

So, after 5 minutes 2 ladies came to me, one with her dog, and the other was arriving to her office, and the on with the dog went to get her car and brought me home... I was sooooo ashamed!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So my man brought me to my job, but I was 30 minutes late. 

I guess I'll be eating crap today, since I didnt make my lunch and I was planning on to getting an egg sandwich at the cafeteria..._

 

OMG I hope you are okay! Why are you ashamed Willa??? Accidents happen...It's not anything you planned or could have avoided. Just take care of yourself and try to stay off your ankle as much as possible..You need to really baby it until it fully recovers or you will keep having problems! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am sounding like my Mother!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just take it easy and don't worry so much about the eating and exercise for now...Just get better!  And yes some people are self-absorbed and if it doesn't benefit them...they won't lend a helping hand! I would have stopped and helped you


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 24, 2008)

What Tish said.  I am so sorry Willa!  Take care of yourself.  xo


----------



## Willa (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm hungry right now, havent eat anything much since I can't really move hahaha 

I guess it'll have to wait for lunch, I brought 2 Stoufers Bistro Crostinis...

No motivations AT ALL to work today
My boss is out the building so it doesnt really show that I'm surfing the web doing nothing. I'd be sooooooo comfy in my slipers at home... By chance, it's friday. 

I was planning on a little shopping tonight, I guess I wont


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 24, 2008)

Yep speaking of slippers...I'm getting back in my comfy bed for a few hours!! Have a good day ladies...
The good thing about me sleeping....I'm not eating  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My new diet plan!!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Guess what girls?
I twisted my anckle again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was walking to my job and BAAAAAMMMMMMMMM it twisted baddly, I feel on the sidewalk, hurted my knee and elbow. 

I was on the floor, on my back, crying like a dumbass waiting for what, I don't know? But it took like 5 minutes before somebody was gentle enough to come to me and ask if I was alright. Yeah, you read it : people were passing next to me on the sidewalk and NOBODY asked me if I was ok!!!!

So, after 5 minutes 2 ladies came to me, one with her dog, and the other was arriving to her office, and the on with the dog went to get her car and brought me home... I was sooooo ashamed!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So my man brought me to my job, but I was 30 minutes late. 

I guess I'll be eating crap today, since I didnt make my lunch and I was planning on to getting an egg sandwich at the cafeteria..._

 
Oh sweety just take care of you, and make sure you have an easy going weekend to heal up that angle of yours! 



I snuck a weigh in this morning on my break (been going across the way to use the wellness centers medical scale , yes I'm that heavy... lol)  I was only moderately pleased, lost around 4 lbs since thursday, thats 4 lbs in 8 days which to a normal person would be GREAT, but at my size its just OKAY... I hope to lose at least anohter lb or two by our next official weigh in (every other thursday...) . I just need to stick to the eating and keep up the work outs.  It's so hard on the weekends though ~L~ 

And I'm antsy because none of my Holiday stuff is in yet that I ordered last week and over the weekend. I wanted to play with it!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 24, 2008)

I would have helped you too Willa! I've always found it soooo rude when someone slips and people either laugh or don't help you up, it's happened to me MANY times...I'm so clumsy, I have no balance!! Don't feel bad! I hope your ankle feels better!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







......Mzzrach I put a picture of my cat in my sig. because of your picture! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....Today so far I have had a cup of coffee and a GIANT apple...it was HUGE!! I've just been laying around...I watched "withces of eastwick" on oxygen, it's such a cute movie! Not much to do today besides HW which I always put off until like 11:00 p.m. at night...I hope you girls have a wonderful day!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 p.s. Snowflake...losing any pounds in my eyes is just awesome! Oh and I know how you feel about not receiving your order...the feeling of it just floating around is unbearable!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 24, 2008)

Aleksis, your cat looks like a total sweetie!!  What is his/her name?


----------



## SkylarV217 (Oct 24, 2008)

Willa, I hope you are feeling better, I am appalled that no one stopped to help you! It honestly worries me , people are so rude these days! Take care of your ankle !


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Aleksis, your cat looks like a total sweetie!! What is his/her name?_

 
His name is Ivan


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_His name is Ivan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, of course I know that now after your train case incident!  He's such a honey.

LOL - I just realized that his photo in your signature shows him with Specktra in the background!  *dies from the cuteness*


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 24, 2008)

Okay YUMMMMMY dazzle glasses, I love the feel on my lips like lusterglasses, yup... I'm a sucker... 

I wish my order I put in on the 18th would get here already, I placed one on the 16th, the 18th, and the 20th... (Yes girls I do realise I have a shopping problem... LOL)  Anyways... the one on the 18th is the one with the MSF's that I want to try. And the gift stuff I got.. Maybe its taking longer because despite the site saying shipped they couldn't find a box big enough to ship all that stuff in? LOL!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Yes, of course I know that now after your train case incident! He's such a honey.

LOL - I just realized that his photo in your signature shows him with Specktra in the background! *dies from the cuteness*_

 
I was going to put "Even Ivan loves specktra" above it, but it wouldn't fit! I'm glad you could tell!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowflakelashes* 

 
_Okay YUMMMMMY dazzle glasses, I love the feel on my lips like lusterglasses, yup... I'm a sucker... 

I wish my order I put in on the 18th would get here already, I placed one on the 16th, the 18th, and the 20th... (Yes girls I do realise I have a shopping problem... LOL) Anyways... the one on the 18th is the one with the MSF's that I want to try. And the gift stuff I got.. Maybe its taking longer because despite the site saying shipped they couldn't find a box big enough to ship all that stuff in? LOL!_

 
lol, they are probably just really bombarded at the moment!! I hope you get it soon though!!


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your mom, Rach.  My thoughts and prayers are definitely with you.  *super big hug*  If you ever need to talk, I'll be here.

Willa! I hope it doesn't hurt too bad.That happened to me like two weeks ago.  Worst of it was that I was taking a photo and I was looking through the view finder and I took two steps forward and twisted my ankle and didn't have any hands to fall on so I also hurt my opposite knee really bad.  Anywho, I'm writhing on the floor in pain and some guy says "are you ok?" and then just keeps walking.  Like, he just said it to say it?  WTH?  Anyway, I was with a friend when it happened and she was just looking at me with a confused expression on her face and then like a minute later she came up to me and was like "what happened? are you ok?"  Later on she told me that she thought I was posing for a photo and that she thought I was just "really getting into it".  I'm not mad now, but at the time I was like.... uhhhh... what?

I hope you're doing better.  I was really embarrassed at the time, but I don't think you should be.  In hindsight it wasn't a big deal.  Hopefully you'll get a laugh out of my story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Just don't do what I did.  I walk/take the bus everywhere so I was homebound for like a week.  I sat at home eating and eating and I started to feel like a crazy shut in.

Tish, those dazzleglasses look AMAZING!  I'm glad you figured them all out, but I'm kinda sad I didn't get to play hahaha.  I'm such a game show FREAK.  I love Jeopardy.  Maybe one day I'll get a dazzleglass.  I really want one, but I just got petticoat and so ceylon in the mail (it was really hard to intercept the package from the BF... I'm supposed to be on a no makeup/no clothes buying until Christmas thing haha...oops)

Ivan is soooo cute!  I'd like to say that I couldn't get mad at such a cute cat but MAC makes a girl crazy haha

Today I ate a slice of pepperoni pizza.  It was cheesy and crusty and yummy.  I don't feel too badly about it.  The old me would've had more than one slice.  Dinner is a rotisserie chicken from the grocery.  I'm super cleaning my apt today and I don't think I'll feel like cooking.

I hope everyone's doing well!  Sorry for writing my life story in one post lol
Off to collect laundry and haul it to the laundromat (that should work off a couple of slices of pepperoni...at least 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 24, 2008)

Girl those were my guesses...they are probably wrong...Don't worry she is sending me a few more next week you will get to play then ...


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 24, 2008)

So I ate pretty good today, even though at the monet I am stuffed and I hate being stuffed! I had a coffee and an apple for breakfast...bowl of special K for "lunch" and dinner I just had a 6 inch italian sub from publix although I really could of just ate half of that because now I am super STUFFED!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 24, 2008)

I am stuffed too

B: n/a
L: Mac Pro Store Ohhh n/a
D: Steak, Broccoli & Cheese, Noodles (eating as I type)


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 24, 2008)

Haha! I wish I had MAC for lunch!  LOL


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Haha! I wish I had MAC for lunch! LOL_

 
It was more of my B2M 

I bought...since you asked Rach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Didn't you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The girl that always helps me said do you have the same amount of containers that you had last time..I said not quite...she said well I'm not counting them..you are too good of a customer..so go pick out 8 things...I said I don't have that many...she dumped the bag out and  emptied my empties in with all the rest of the recycles they had and said...Hum...I can't tell...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( I only had enough for 5) 

So I got ...digs in bag cuz I forgot 

e/s 
Another Patina (my HG)
Carbon ( Like one for each palette) 
Goldmine
Bronze
Woodwinked
Amber Lights
Nylon

l/s
Snob (Loved It)


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 24, 2008)

^whaaaat? Your mac lady is friggin cool...Tell me how you like Amber lights and bronze(I had these two things on my list)..send me a pic if you want! wink wink winkedy wink


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 24, 2008)

^ will do tomorrow


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow Tish - you have the best CCO and the best MAC Pro store!

I'd be jealous, but I'm not since you totally deserve it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah she is really Cool...and I know she loves Orange Freezes because I had one, one day when I went in and she was like OHHH I love those...But there is not one in the mall or near my house..so I laways grab her one when I go because I have to pass it to get to the mall.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 24, 2008)

^I would do that for her too, the nicer you are the more freebies you get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...although I know you are so sweet regardless!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 24, 2008)

I would say that I did Well activity wise today..

Got to the gym, did the rowers machine (not very enthusiastically though as I am not much into it) for 20 minutes
Treadmill 30 minutes and 1.6 miles
Eliptical 30 minutes 1.8 miles.. 

Weights for 15 minutes or so... RAWR... 

Supper is cooking  (a chicken breast, 1 cup brocoli, and 1 cup green beans with yummy spiceys {lemon peel, a tiny dash  of hot peppers,black pepper, and green onion flakes} ) After working out that hard, I can't screw up the day ya know!! Now obviously I won't work out that hard very often but right now I'm still working up the intensity so I decided to go for an endurance night. 

I kinda feel revved up and wish I had friends to go out w/ now. I'd so be designated driver i'm just jazzed up.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 24, 2008)

Tish - Great B2M haulin *G* Sounds like you had a good day!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 24, 2008)

I am Now...I'm about to have my depotgasm!!!


----------



## melliquor (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey girlies... sorry didn't post yesterday... was on and off most of the day and barely stayed on for a minute.  I went to see Highschool Musical with my daughter yesterday... it wasn't as good as the others and then went to Nandos afterwards.

I did good eating wise... saved most of my points for dinner and saved some points for my going over on Wednesday.  I am just 3 pts from making up all of the points... very pleased with that.

Yesterday...
B... Apple
L... Big bowl of melon
D... Chicken burger and chips
S... 1/2 small popcorn at cinema

I did tons of walking eysterday... something like 5 miles i think.  I love my ped.  

Today... i am going to Borough Market to get some pumpkins for Halloween and then some other errands.  Also, plan on listing some stuff on Ebay later on.  Trying to raise some money for my holiday.  

B... Cinnamon Grahams w/ 1/2 pt milk
L... apple and carrots
D... Chicken pie, roast potatoes, loads of veggies, and apple pie for pudding
S... ???

Have a good day ladies.


----------



## melliquor (Oct 25, 2008)

Willa... i can't believe nobody stopped to help you.  People are so inconsiderate and self absorbed.  Hope you feel better.

Rach... I can't imagine what you are going through.  Take care of yourself babe.  

Tish... OMG... you have the best MA ever.  You are so lucky.

Snow... you are doing fab.


----------



## Willa (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks again girls 
Yeah, it took a while before somebody came to me
It just now prove what I tought, people in Montreal are very self-centered. This wouldnt have happened to me in my hometown. But anyway, it's passed.

My man is leaving for his father's place today, and since I can't really go out/shopping, I'll stay here and I'll try not to eat too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tish : you're tempting me right now with those dazzleglass

I still need to make some space for my makeup in the bedroom, I' thinking about buying another cabinet. The Vattern is interesting but still, I can't go to IKEA alone hehehe


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hello everyone!...I think I'm going to go the same route as yesterday and do an apple and a coffee this morning and then maybe a bowl of Special K later on...I hope everyone has a _fabulous _day!!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 25, 2008)

Aleksis - are you finding that the apple and coffee are tiding you over OK until lunch?  Maybe because I am a breakfast person (and many people are not) - I would be ravenous by mid-morning!

So far for me today - I'm a early riser - even on the weekends.....

2 cups of Earl Grey tea with Splenda & non fat milk
turkey sandwich
a few grapes

I am PMSing I think, so I am fighting against the urge to eat just based on stupid hormones.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hopefully I am up for the fight today!

No exercise yet but will update later.

xo


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 25, 2008)

double post


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Aleksis - *are you finding that the apple and coffee are tiding you over OK until lunch? *Maybe because I am a breakfast person (and many people are not) - I would be ravenous by mid-morning!

So far for me today - I'm a early riser - even on the weekends.....

2 cups of Earl Grey tea with Splenda & non fat milk
turkey sandwich
a few grapes

I am PMSing I think, so I am fighting against the urge to eat just based on stupid hormones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully I am up for the fight today!

No exercise yet but will update later.

xo_

 
...I'm not a breakfast person at all...I am simply not hungry in the morning..as a matter of fact when I used to spend the night at friend's houses and their parents would make breakfast at like 8 in the morning the smell used to make me sick...same goes for when people at school would bring their breakfast with them...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I LOVE breakfast _food..._just not breakfast _time..._lol...the only thing I like to smell in the morning is my coffee or tea!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 25, 2008)

I don't eat breakfast either...although it is the most important meal of the day....I am normally not hungry until about 12:30 / 1'ish 

B: N/a

S: I am having some of my son's gummy bears now...

L: I just bought a bowl of fresh fruit at Target, Cantalope, Watermelon, Honeydew, Pineapples, and Grapes 

D: ???


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Aleksis - are you finding that the apple and coffee are tiding you over OK until lunch? Maybe because I am a breakfast person (and many people are not) - I would be ravenous by mid-morning!

So far for me today - I'm a early riser - even on the weekends.....

2 cups of Earl Grey tea with Splenda & non fat milk
turkey sandwich
a few grapes

I am PMSing I think, so I am fighting against the urge to eat just based on stupid hormones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hopefully I am up for the fight today!

No exercise yet but will update later.

xo_

 
Yeah I wil be right with you on the hormones in about a week! Yuck!!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 25, 2008)

Eatings been meh today, and feeling fat again, I hate how my moods are flip floppy.  Its always like that I just use to cope by going and buying a coffee and a brownie. LOL I think I'll make me another sugar free fat free hot cocoa and see if that helps at all lol.  Or maybe I need to actually do housework so I feel accomplished but I can't seem to find the motivation to do it.  Oh well!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 25, 2008)

Hang in there snowflake - we all have those days.  I am doing housework today too.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowflakelashes* 

 
_Eatings been meh today, and feeling fat again, I hate how my moods are flip floppy. Its always like that I just use to cope by going and buying a coffee and a brownie. LOL I think I'll make me another sugar free fat free hot cocoa and see if that helps at all lol. Or maybe I need to actually do housework so I feel accomplished but I can't seem to find the motivation to do it. Oh well!_

 
Me either...Housework is something that I hate doing...there is not one domestic bone in my body!!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks Tish! I skipped the houseowrk and just sat on my butt.  Bad, I didn't even TRY and call anyone, I think I was having a down moment is all.  Like I didn't feel like anyone would WANT to hear from me and I wouldn't be much fun to be around.  A friend called me and snapped me out of it. thank goodness for her, she's been my saving grace lately, I have a really hard time making friends at all and I've been feeling lately that I am just not very good friend material but this one she's stuck it out with me despite the fact that she is SUPER busy with work she still makes time to go for coffee with me once a week. And I need that... I made afew friends last year that I could do things with, finally after years of being a hermit and the thought of going back to having no one to hang out with ever scares the crap out of me, it was such a lonely sad life and I don't ever want to go there again. Some people are GREAT with solitude, and while I appreciate that, I like a break from it at least once a week... I would NOT do well with the living by myself in the middle of the forest type of lifestyle.  I'm a paradox, a Shy-people person. LOL   So I'm going to get ready, put on a lil makeup and try to work with my hair which is being a Pain this weekend! (And i think a contributing factor to why I am a grump about going out in public ...Rawr! ) 

Okay off to face the day, I hope you are all having great weekends! 

PS breakfast so far has been coffee and skim milk sweetened with stevia. 

I slept in even though I went to bed early last night... thats what sundays are for I guess. !


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 26, 2008)

Okay just waiting for peeps to call me back now and Coffee time, JUST coffee time, no brownie or anything.   Still feelin a bit fat but a little better in the social dept , must not do the 'do not leave the house all weekend' think unless there is a blizzard.  Its just bad for my psyche , I get 'cabin fever' VERY easily now.


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm about to eat chicken nuggets.  Not the best thing for me, but ... soooo good.
I'm going to the gym today, hopefully that'll offset some of it.
I did a freelance job yesterday, which made me so happy.  With money being how it is, not a lot of people want to get their makeup done.  I remember a time when I had jobs for people who were just going to the club but now... blehh.
I think I need to get out of the house.  The BF gets crazy when he's watching football lol
I hope everyone is doing well and has a great day!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey Ladies! Lazy Butt...yeah me...Just got of bed at 2:30pm...Not sure what that was about or why my dh didn't wake me up...Oh I know he is with his first love "Football" !!! I am upset though becaue I missed Church...that always motivates me for the week...But I'll grab the night service on Wednesday so I am back on track.

I am having a bowl of watermelon just because I know I need to eat something and my dh is taking us out to dinner later so I am sure it will be something NOT good for me but Delicious!! I think I am craving Olive Garden...Seafood Portofino (sp) I love that stuff!! I love mussels...yum yum!!

Snow..I am a hermit too..I actually love being alone most of the time though...when I get tired of it..I just go over my mom's she is like my best friend since we are only 17 yrs apart and I know I can trust her and talk to her about anything so it's so great! We love all the same things...makeup, shopping, shoes, handbags so it's always fun hanging out with her! Even when my husband is home he is normally down in his studio recording, gaming or watching sports and I am upstairs in my office watching TV, Online or snoozing on the chaise...Works out perfect...we are both loners.

Ladies have a great Sunday!!


----------



## Holly (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi ladies! Hope you dont mind, but I was thinking of joining your weight loss group 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My goal is to lose approx 50lbs, and I have had a really hard time motivating myself. I recently quit my job of 3 years, so I have so much time on my hands, and have been making unhealthy food choices! (Especially when I'm out with my friends- they tend to only eat fast food, or just unhealthy things, as well as lots of beers and I know that's tonnns of calories!)

I figure since I do go on Specktra every day (even though I dont post as much as I used to) I can start writing in here to keep myself accountable and lose weight!

I noticed you guys are all encouraging and positive, and thats what I need! Especially because my parents have been so negative to me about my weight my whole life, it just doesnt help (calling me fat, asking me how much weight ive gained since ive quit my job, telling me that I have no will power and won't be able to lose the weight. )

My goal is to lose the 50lbs by April at the latest, which I think is pretty reasonable, and will give me a chance to change my whole lifestyle.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 26, 2008)

Holly...come on in!! The more the merrier!! Welcome!! We are all here for support..No judging!!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 26, 2008)

Welcome Holly!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Lovely to have you join us.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 26, 2008)

Lizzie : Glad you had a freelance Job! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tish: That sounds like it works it self out. I use to be that way but now I need to have people in my life , at least a little i'm not the girl who 

Holly - Welcome!  Having support definately helps, and I know about friends I went out for coffee, and had just coffee but everyone else had LUNCH. (Fries, burgers, slices of Pizza...) talk about temptation!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 26, 2008)

Wishing you'all a great week girls! :-D


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 26, 2008)

snowflakelashes said:


> Tish: That sounds like it works it self out. I use to be that way but now I need to have people in my life , at least a little i'm not the girl who
> 
> quote]
> 
> Who?


----------



## Holly (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey all, thanks for the warm welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So today I did alright. I'm semi following weight watchers, because this is what my parents have been using for the past year and a half. I'm allowed approx 22 points a day

B: --
L: Chicken Sandwich- 2 points
D: Hamburger with veggies cooked inside of it, home made bakes french fries, ceasar salad - 12.5 points
Snacks + Desert: 1 pringles pizza sticks (2 points), 1 weight watcher cookie (1 point), sherbert (4 points) total 6 points

Daily total: 21.5 points

Not bad... but I'd like to cut down on snacks, or at least have snacks that aren't bad for you (like carrots, celery, etc)

I was pretty lazy today, hung out all day at home, did a little housecleaning. 

I wanted to go on my elliptical but I seem to be putting it off all the time! I think it's because it's in the basement and I never go down there, but my parents won't let me have it anywhere else in the house.

Have a great night everyone!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 26, 2008)

Well I'm eating a big bowl of Ice Cream ...Right Now as I type...This is my second day in a row of such behavior!! Oh well Monday is a new day!! Night All


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 27, 2008)

Night TIsh - lol sorry my internet is being sketchy.. 

I don't know how I deleted the rest of that post. 

I was trying to say I'm not someone who needs CONSTANT company, but I do appreciate people once in a while.   Some people I know are with others ALL the time, others not at all, i'm somewhere inbetween.  I enjoy alone time, just , don't necessarily like knowing that its my ONLY option.  If that makes any sense.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowflakelashes* 

 
_Night TIsh - lol sorry my internet is being sketchy.. 

I don't know how I deleted the rest of that post. 

I was trying to say I'm not someone who needs CONSTANT company, but I do appreciate people once in a while. Some people I know are with others ALL the time, others not at all, i'm somewhere inbetween. I enjoy alone time, just , don't necessarily like knowing that its my ONLY option. If that makes any sense._

 

Makes perfect sense..I totally agree...Being married I know that my dh is here when I need him to be...and when I need my space he gives it to me without hesitation. Have good night sweetheart!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not posting ANYTHING today! I had mcdonald's(hot fudge sundae and a big mac HAHA) and spaghetti...LOL


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 27, 2008)

Just got back from the gym a little bit ago.  Showers are like... the best thing ever.  When I'm rich &famous (haha) I'm going to have one of those giant rain shower heads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tish, your FOTD is HOTTTTT. Seriously? Hotness oozes from your pores.
Holly, welcome to the group!  Sounds like your doing well.  Also, now I want pringles. lol
Aleksis, today I saw someone with a sundae from there and she was dipping her fries in it.  Ew. &She was soooo skinny.  What a witch!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_Just got back from the gym a little bit ago. Showers are like... the best thing ever. When I'm rich &famous (haha) I'm going to have one of those giant rain shower heads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Tish, your FOTD is HOTTTTT. Seriously? Hotness oozes from your pores.
Holly, welcome to the group! Sounds like your doing well. Also, now I want pringles. lol
Aleksis, today I saw someone with a sundae from there and she was dipping her fries in it. Ew. &She was soooo skinny. What a witch!_

 

Thanks My Sweet Lizzie!! I have missed you so!! I know you are super busy with school...But we really miss you !!


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 27, 2008)

I miss you guys toooooo!  Usually I'm on this thread all day because I bring my laptop to lectures... but it's so heavy!  And, plus, you know... all the learning haha.

Midterms are a bitch.  I did a Manish FOTD today though... finally.  I'm probably gonna post it tomorrow though.  I'm too lazy to resize the photos.  Is that ridiculous?  How lazy can I be lol?  

See you guys tomorrow! xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxox!!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeahhh I *heart* your pretty fotd's!! Can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowflakelashes* 

 
_Holly - Welcome! Having support definately helps, and I know about friends I went out for coffee, and had just coffee but everyone else had LUNCH. (Fries, burgers, slices of Pizza...) talk about temptation!_

 
Nice going snowflake!  That had to be so hard.  Right on!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_I'm not posting ANYTHING today! I had mcdonald's(hot fudge sundae and a big mac HAHA) and spaghetti...LOL_

 
No worries.  Today's another day


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 27, 2008)

Today is going to be a long workday, so I am hoping to stay on track to ensure I eat properly.

Currently, I've only had my usual cup of earl grey tea (which I am sipping as I write this) - but the plan is this:

B: Granola w/lowfat vanilla yogurt

L: Spinach salad w/chicken

D: ?? depends on when I get home - may just be a turkey sandwich and an apple

Have a good day all xoxo


----------



## Willa (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello girls
Just to keep up...
I had insomnia last night, slept on the couch so my man would sleep well in the bed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I'm starting a flu because I can't stop coughing, my boss even came to me to give me a drop... hehehe I guess I'm anoying with all the coughing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My ankle feels already better
Had a long walk yesterday with my man, we went downtown, I bought some stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 will show you in the haul section later.

9 days until I meet my mans... yeah the BSB... havent lost 20 pounds still hahahaha but I don't care, the real man is at home right now and he's loving me


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 27, 2008)

Take care of yourself Willa - it sounds like you might have a little bug.  Take good care and be kind to yourself.  ;-)


----------



## Willa (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Take care of yourself Willa - it sounds like you might have a little bug.  Take good care and be kind to yourself.  ;-)_

 
Yeah I wish back home I had a good bath tub but it's a very simple one, so I can't take relaxing baths without breaking my neck


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hopefully I have burned lots of calories this morning...

I have decided since I am not working to forfeit my cleaning lady for awhile to save money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 And because My dh doesn't think I can be domestic! 

He's probably right!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However the main reason is I told my dh I was going to have to stop buying MAC now that I am a SAHM and he said not really...If you give up the cleaning lady ... you can take that money for your MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Humm...Not bad...Mary Lou was not cheap!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





So I have cleaned the entire kitchen/dining room area  

Sweeped, Mopped floors, cleaned the frig, cleaned the freezer, Set the trash out and Dusted... (Man I love my Jet Swifter) Not sure I could have touched the mop head!! Great invention for us weak stomached gals!! Although mopping still Yuckkk!! 

Changed all the linens in all bedrooms! Not too bad!! Love the smell of fresh linens!!

I have polished and waxed the hardwood floors - Hated it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have vacuumed my son's room and the studio..Not too bad! 

Cleaned the Game Room --- Sucked!! Movies, Videos everywhere...
How do you dust the movie screen...With just one of those feather thingies??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Skipped! 

I have done 3 loads of laundry! Am I suppossed to fold this sh*t too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am mustering (sp) up the strength to do the bathrooms next 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ....I will however need a snack and a nap first. 

I have had 1/2 a turkey sandwich...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Off to my Nap! Love and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Maybe I liked the career woman better....I dont know if I like this new role I am in...


----------



## Willa (Oct 27, 2008)

It must smell goooooood in your house! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I def. wanna see pictures of that house, it seems you have 23984298347 rooms in it! What a shame that my condo is a small 3½ rooms


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 27, 2008)

I got my adoring carmine stuff whee! and my Manish stuff!!! :-D Whhheeeee busy tonight though I don't think I'll have time to play with it until the weekend.  BUt wow pretty red boxes!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_It must smell goooooood in your house! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I def. wanna see pictures of that house, it seems you have 23984298347 rooms in it! What a shame that my condo is a small 3½ rooms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

If it had that many rooms I would sure as heck not be cleaning it...Nope...Just 4 bedrooms 3 baths ....But the good thing...2 bdrms and 1 bath never get touched unless my step kids are here...which thay haven't been for a few weeks so they are clean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!! It's actually small but Tall..we live in a older home...It is 3 levels... and there is no basement if that tell you how many up-stairs I have to climb daily! Which is horrid because My room is on the 3rd level...Wish we had an elevator or escalator!! I get so sick of stairs...But we have 5 more years and we own it so we are staying put!! 

But it does smell like Fresh linen scent all over!! I have the Candle Barn scents going everywhere!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm doing well today girlies =D 

B- Vitamins, slim fast breakfast bar 
S- Cherry Coke 
L- one slice of pizza 

Not sure about dinner yet


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, Tish.  You did such a thorough job in cleaning!  I'm tired just reading that.  Although, I did just wake up.

With work + school I leave the house at 1pm and get back at 10pm.  Tomorrow is worse, though.  I leave at 8am and get back at 10pm.  Is it the weekend yet??

Snowflake, enjoy your goodies!  Are you gonna post a haul picture?  I want to drool! haha

Skylar, how are you liking the slimfast bars?  I have a friend who says the shakes are DELICIOUS!... if you add ice cream and whipped cream 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---
So far, just my morning coffee.


----------



## Willa (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_But it does smell like Fresh linen scent all over!! I have the Candle Barn scents going everywhere!_

 
I love scented candles <3
With all the cleaning you did, you probably lost many calories 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wednesday it's my man's birthday. 
I still wonder what I can cook him, I was thinking about a chinese fondue... Makes me drool already hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And the good thing is that it's not that fat, depending on the dipping sauces... I'm soooooooo a sauce girl... hahaha


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I'm soooooooo a sauce girl... hahaha_

 
Lucky man.


----------



## Willa (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_Lucky man. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Dammmmmnnnnn didnt realize that one


----------



## SkylarV217 (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_
Skylar, how are you liking the slimfast bars?  I have a friend who says the shakes are DELICIOUS!... if you add ice cream and whipped cream 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha- I'm sure they would be awesome with ice cream and whipped cream ... but that might defeat the purpose....

I like the shakes b/c I'm bad about eating breakfast and they help b/c I'm making myself have one or a bar every  morning. But honestly I like the taste of the Wal-Mart brand chocolate shake better than the slim fast brand.

I got chocolate chip cookie dough meal replacement bars and they are so good... I want to eat them all the time. 

The breakfast muffin bars I've only tried blueberry so far and they are good as well. 

I'm really bad about eating breakfast and even  lunch sometimes so I  got these b/c they are easy and i like the way they taste. I'm excited to taste the strawberry cheesecake bars next.


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Dammmmmnnnnn didnt realize that one



_

 
Maybe my comb is too fine-toothed haha.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_Haha- I'm sure they would be awesome with ice cream and whipped cream ... but that might defeat the purpose....

I like the shakes b/c I'm bad about eating breakfast and they help b/c I'm making myself have one or a bar every  morning. But honestly I like the taste of the Wal-Mart brand chocolate shake better than the slim fast brand.

I got chocolate chip cookie dough meal replacement bars and they are so good... I want to eat them all the time. 

The breakfast muffin bars I've only tried blueberry so far and they are good as well. 

I'm really bad about eating breakfast and even  lunch sometimes so I  got these b/c they are easy and i like the way they taste. I'm excited to taste the strawberry cheesecake bars next._

 
I think I'm one of the only people in the world who is hungry at breakfast time.  I mean, when am I not hungry? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I never have time.  I usually try to grab a banana or something (in addition to my coffee, of course).  Are the slimfast stuff high in calories/sugars?  I was eating granola bars until I read the nutrition facts.  I guess there's a reason they're so yummy!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 27, 2008)

Cleaned and Cooked...This *^#@ is for the birds!!

Lunch n/a - Too busy being a house slave! 

Dinner: Steak w/Sauteed Mushrooms
           Green salad


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 27, 2008)

Uggghhh Why did I order another Petticoat MSF and received Ungaro Flower Mist Dew Blush...How do you mix these two up??? I just opened the box now...of course MAC CS is closed now!!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 27, 2008)

You guys.
I just ate a pound of European chocolate. Over 3 days. *sigh*


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_You guys.
I just ate a pound of European chocolate. Over 3 days. *sigh*_

 
Ahhh Jaime....thats too bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Oh I'm sorry...well don't worry about it...you will make up for it later with your perfect rock climbing body and perfect looks and stuff!! I'm at a loss girls as to how to help her...Please jump in!! Because I am certainly not jealous of Jaime...


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 28, 2008)

I AM going to make up for it. I'm going to do my kettlebell and ab ball workout tomorrow, with (as everyday) squats thrown in and then some hoopdancing. 
But. Ugh. Willpower? I have none.

AND
This weekend is going away party for my brother as he heads back to Iraq. We're going to eat a LOT.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I AM going to make up for it. I'm going to do my kettlebell and ab ball workout tomorrow, with (as everyday) squats thrown in and then some hoopdancing. 
But. Ugh. Willpower? I have none.

AND
This weekend is going away party for my brother as he heads back to Iraq. We're going to eat a LOT. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah I lack in will power too...Hey you guys deserve to eat alot at your brother's party!! That is something worth celebrating!! Tell him My family thanks him for his service!!


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_You guys.
I just ate a pound of European chocolate. Over 3 days. *sigh*_

 
I want to provide support, but I have to get over my envy first.


----------



## Willa (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Ahhh Jaime....thats too bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Oh I'm sorry...well don't worry about it...you will make up for it later with your perfect rock climbing body and perfect looks and stuff!! I'm at a loss girls as to how to help her...Please jump in!! Because I am certainly not jealous of Jaime...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
That's exactly what I was going to say
Shimmer has a perfect body 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for me, I had a good meal last night, some chicken with risotto and corn. 

I found what I'm going to cook for our party this w-e (my grand mother is 90 years old today!!!) and it's going to be sooooo good


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Yeah I lack in will power too...Hey you guys deserve to eat alot at your brother's party!! That is something worth celebrating!! Tell him My family thanks him for his service!!_

 
Will do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think we'll drink more than eat.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_I want to provide support, but I have to get over my envy first. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My husband had friends over Friday night, and one of them was from Finland...As long as he brings me chocolate he can come back any time. Woooowww...it's tasty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_That's exactly what I was going to say
Shimmer has a perfect body 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I've been lazy for a month or two. :/


----------



## Willa (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_





 I've been lazy for a month or two. :/_

 
Then you MUST stay away from the chocolate


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Then you MUST stay away from the chocolate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Indeed. 

I'm still climbing and stuff, I just haven't been doing weights.


----------



## Willa (Oct 28, 2008)

Ho I see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for my lunch, I hate the fact that we recently bought many frozen meals and I have to eat them at work. Fuuuuulllll of calories. This morning I brought everything at work, because I have to make space in the freezer (at home) for my cooking preparation of this weekend's party.

By chance no one will notice that the freezer (job) is full of my stuff


----------



## Holly (Oct 28, 2008)

Didn't post what I had yesterday! I did pretty good, mostly because I was stressing over having my drivers test today! I'm so nervous! Couple hours to go!

Yesterday I had:
B: Hardboiled Egg White (Took out the yolk once it was hardboiled)
L: Chicken Sandwich
D: M&Ms boneless skinless chicken breast (I swear, their chicken breasts taste like candy and you don't have to put anything on them!) brussel sprouts, and rice
Snacks: Starbucks Banana Chocolate Vivanno, Rice Cakes, and carrots

I'll post later today what I've eaten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wish me luck on my test! Aaah!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 28, 2008)

OMG MAC Online Customer Service is the BEST!!! The sent me the wrong items...So they told me they would 2nd day me out the right items and that I could just keep the incorrect ones for my inconvenience. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Love Free stuff!! Even if it's not something I wanted


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 28, 2008)

Alexsis....YOUUUU WHOOOO Where have you been?? Are you okay???


----------



## SkylarV217 (Oct 28, 2008)

Doing well on about eating today, stuck to slimfast meals and such for breakfast and lunch =D 

Had a good day b/c i made an A on a test in my moddern middle east class that 1/2 the class failed 

But i'm  supper bummed i cam very close to getting a blonds gold pigment and missed out now i can't find one anywhere ... any ideas ?


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 28, 2008)

Great Job on your Eating Skylar!!! 

Next time I'm at the CCO I will see if they have Blonde's Gold!!


----------



## Willa (Oct 29, 2008)

We got our first snow for this season
It's not winter yet...
Can I tell you girls how I HATE winter and snow? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Nothing much to report except that I hate like a pig last night, we went to the restaurant for my grandma's bday... DHO!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_We got our first snow for this season
It's not winter yet...
Can I tell you girls how I HATE winter and snow? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I can't even tell you how much i agree! Last week the weather was perfect in the 60's everyday with the sun .... I LOVE FALL.... then this week all of the sudden we aqre in the 30's and 40's and I hate it I'm not ready for this kind of weather. My 2 year old keeps dancing around saying it's going to snow it's going to snow and we going to make a snow MAN ....





That was a year ago and he was saying how we are going to use spoons for the arms...lol we never get much snow here so we have to make teenie snowmen.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Great Job on your Eating Skylar!!! 

Next time I'm at the CCO I will see if they have Blonde's Gold!!_

 
Oh Tish I would love you forever. Do CCO's get collections that fast ? I don't know things like that I live over an hour away from the nearest Mac Store or CCO and it makes for a hard up MAC addict .... I've told myself If I loose 10 pounds I'm going to make the trip for a mini shopping spree


----------



## Willa (Oct 29, 2008)

What a cute picture SkylarV21!!!!

And here is what it looks like all winter long here...
The only good thing about it is that it's good for the cardio, when you walk in the fresh fallen snow, with no footprints already made, you have to rise your legs higher to pass through (sp?) it!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Oct 29, 2008)

Um Thats tooo much for me lol ... We typically get a few light snows about 6 inches that last 2-3 days .... so its a good variation but wow ! I would die .... I'm not much for cold.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 29, 2008)

Internet wasn't working last night, I had an okay day but I've been feeling rather lazy .  
And halloween candy is getting me. 

Nervous about tomorrows weigh in, want to get it over with but ... worried about friday can't go work out b/c gym is open at the exact same time as trick-or-treating so have to be here to give stuff out. 

Talk to you girls later!


----------



## melliquor (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey girlies... sorry have disappeared for the last few days.  I have a cold and sore throat and feeling very miserable right now.  I have eating rather well though... thank God!!!!  I don't want to start slipping and gain any weight.  I have 6 weeks before i go home to lose another 10 lbs.  

I lost .5lbs this week... a little disappointed with the loss but i am happy with at least a loss.  I am slowing down a bit now... so i am going to wait and see how i do on Monday... if the loss still hasn't picked up... then i will do kickstart or core for the week.  I am so close to my 10% but it seems like it is taking forever.  I am really trying not to get discouraged.  

I am not doing much walking or exercise because i feel horrible but will try to pick it up next week again.  I might try to do a little bit of the exercise video tonite... lets see how i feel later on.

Today i had to eat...

B... Bacon Roll
S... Apple
L... Raisin Bran & 1/2 pint semi skimmed milk
D... Steak, Jacket Potato, & Corn

Have a good evening tonite.


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 29, 2008)

No snow for me in California.  The high is going to be in the 80s.  I'm soooo jealous!  I've never seen falling snow.  When I was little, my family took me to see snow, but it was more like muddy ice-slush. Boo.

Your pictures are soooo nice and they make me want to jump into the screen.  Skylar, your wee-one is so adorable...as is his snowman!  Willa, since you don't like the snow..umm.... um.... I'll TRADE you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mel, I hope you feel better.  You've been doing so well!  When you see your family they're going to be like "damn, she's so skinny!" and it will be AWESOME!

Snowflakes, I know what you mean about the halloween candy... it's freakin everywhere!  I'm sure you'll do well at weigh in.  It's weird to say, but I know you'll be the biggest loser there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aleksis, where are you?  I hope you're doing well.  Update!!

Today I've just had coffee.  A lot of my posts say that because I check specktra with my morning coffee.  Errr... afternoon coffee.  Well, whenever I decide to get my ass out of bed coffee.  On Wed. I don't have to be at work until 3pm, so I sleep in.  If only people weren't so loud!  It's like my neighbors wait until they're right under my window to have an argument! Geez....

On Friday I'm doing halloween makeup for some people at school and it's going to be my first time doing makeup on a guy.  Any tips?  He wants to be a devil.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Oct 29, 2008)

SOOOO I'm doing great today =D .... My downfalls are chocolate, cherry coke, and starbucks lol ...

I've not bought any chocolate ( lord help me on halloween) 
I bought diet cherry cokes - not as good but the suffice 
and I got recipies for starbucks and I'm doing great !!!! I've cut the calories in my coffee by more than half ... i've reduced the coffee in my drinks so less caffeine and i use more skim milk. I've been stocking up on the holiday creamers b/c pumpkin spice is my fave..... m=D 

And to make it all better I'm using the money i am saving for my MAC weightloss haul =D 

If anyone needs my Coffee recipes I'd love to share... I know i'm not the only Starbucks addict here


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey Ladies!! Glad everyone is doing okay...Oh the snow...Pretty but Hate it...main reason I moved from Ohio to Texas!! 

I have had a shitty day ...Power just came on...been out all day...PMS'n along with a migraine! Sucks to me today!!

Tomorrow has to be better!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm back on the pony. I lifted and did pull ups and did burpees and worked my core. 
*sigh*


----------



## rbella (Oct 29, 2008)

Shimmer makes me sick.  I hate myself so damn much.  Make me stop being a fat ass. Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Shimmer makes me sick. I hate myself so damn much. Make me stop being a fat ass. Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

 

You are not a Fat A$$...you are just heavier than you desire to be!! You will make the changes you need to, when you are ready!! Just have patience your time will come!!


----------



## rbella (Oct 29, 2008)

^^^


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 29, 2008)

^^^^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ^^^^


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey Girls, 

Survived (mostly) Step 2 class. More combos no weights, I couldn't do the jumping jack type things over the step though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I tried but I just about tripped and fell. 

I tried on my halloween costume almost fits, i wish I had another week or two to trim down, but its just not gonna happen lol :-D Oh well!


----------



## Holly (Oct 29, 2008)

Yay I got my drivers license yesterday! woohoo!

Today I was good, but also bad in away. I slept in til 4.... *blush*. SO BAD!!!

But what I ate today wasn't so bad;
B---
L---
D: 2 pieces of spiral ham, hand made potato fries, and cauliflower: 6 points
Snack: Hot peppers with feta cheese stuffed inside (omg delicious!) and almond thinsations- 4 points!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Shimmer makes me sick.  I hate myself so damn much.  Make me stop being a fat ass. Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

 
what sucks is that it's easier for me to work out when I am fit and doing well ... the more out of shape i get the less motivation i seem to have to go to the gym.... Especially here, the only gym i could go to is the one on campus and i just can't stand the thought of all the frat guys i met when i was skinny mini and just all those people .... if it were the YMCA like at home i'd be fine just not here on campus ...


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_what sucks is that it's easier for me to work out when I am fit and doing well ... the more out of shape i get the less motivation i seem to have to go to the gym.... Especially here, the only gym i could go to is the one on campus and i just can't stand the thought of all the frat guys i met when i was skinny mini and just all those people .... if it were the YMCA like at home i'd be fine just not here on campus ..._

 
Yep I'm a Y girl too...My favorite place to workout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it's within walking distance...makes it even better for me to go!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Shimmer makes me sick.  I hate myself so damn much.  Make me stop being a fat ass. Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

 
Move to the Dee Eff Dub and I'll Crossfit you into shape. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm notorious for being a drill sergeant and beating you into pushing yourself harder though. You'd hate me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_You are not a Fat A$$...you are just heavier than you desire to be!! You will make the changes you need to, when you are ready!! Just have patience your time will come!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I agree with Tish.


----------



## Willa (Oct 30, 2008)

But you know, sometimes it's difficult to move on.
I can tell you honestly that I am SCARED to move on...
To go on a path I never crossed, I never been thin my whole like. I've been the fat one since I was about 7 years old, so to move on to the next thing, wich is losing weight, changing all your bad habits, it's tough (sp?).

At least I have my man who's helping because sometimes I'd feel like I'd wanna hide in my bed for weeks. 

Tuesday I totally lost it. I freaked out, I yelled, I cried.
I felt like being 18 again and not knowing anything about life.
What the hell! I'm 28 now, why don't I have enought courage to move on?


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_But you know, sometimes it's difficult to move on.
I can tell you honestly that I am SCARED to move on...
To go on a path I never crossed, I never been thin my whole like. I've been the fat one since I was about 7 years old, so to move on to the next thing, wich is losing weight, changing all your bad habits, it's tough (sp?).

At least I have my man who's helping because sometimes I'd feel like I'd wanna hide in my bed for weeks. 

Tuesday I totally lost it. I freaked out, I yelled, I cried.
I felt like being 18 again and not knowing anything about life.
What the hell! I'm 28 now, why don't I have enought courage to move on?



_

 
Because it's HARD going into the unknown.  The idea of being 'thin' is something that changes how the whole world treats you, from the person doing your drycleaning all the way down to when you're standing in line at the DMV and the person standing  next to you shifts away because they're uncomfortable standing next to the 'fat lady'.  
It's hard, and it's scary, and it's difficult to lose weight, keep it off, and live like a 'thin' person.  
You can do it though.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 30, 2008)

Shimmer, I'd like some tough love, please.  I've kicked my own ass and that does not seem to be working.

Bring it on, sergeant.


----------



## Willa (Oct 30, 2008)

I though about it, I wrote about it, I had my share of bad situations because of it... I know I have a good personality, a good sense of critisism, I know how to have good people around me... I guess I'm scared that being thin, people will act differently with me and I wont know how to deal with it.

The fact is, I've a spoiled girl all my life, my parent's gave me anything I wanted because they we're having their problems too, so they bought my love, you see it?

And now, I wanna lose weight, and it looks like the Everest in front of me, because it can't be done in a day/week. Feels like it'll never end! But I keep on keeping on, slowly, day by day.

I love you girls, you are very helpfull to me, understanding too (the language barrier). Thanks


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 30, 2008)

We love you too Willa....Loosing weight and staying in shape is a Lifestyle Change. You didn't gain it overnight nor will you loose it overnight. 
I know you can do this and you will!! Just hang in there and enjoy the process because it's something you are going to have to do daily for the rest of your life. If you hate it...you won't do it...so find things you enjoy doing and it makes it so much easier. Big Huggs Honey Bunny!! 

Just keep saying...Nothing tastes as Good as Thin feels!! 

One day at a time girl...One step at a time...Before you know it...you will look in the mirror and go WOW!! Look who just creeped up on me!!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I though about it, I wrote about it, I had my share of bad situations because of it... I know I have a good personality, a good sense of critisism, I know how to have good people around me... I guess I'm scared that being thin, people will act differently with me and I wont know how to deal with it.

The fact is, I've a spoiled girl all my life, my parent's gave me anything I wanted because they we're having their problems too, so they bought my love, you see it?

And now, I wanna lose weight, and it looks like the Everest in front of me, because it can't be done in a day/week. Feels like it'll never end! But I keep on keeping on, slowly, day by day.

I love you girls, you are very helpfull to me, understanding too (the language barrier). Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Remember, we are in this together.  We can do this.


----------



## revinn (Oct 30, 2008)

I posted when this thread first started, and haven't since, so I hope it's not too late to jump back on the bandwagon!

I'm trying to lose thirty pounds..I don't really have a strict time for when it needs to be off. Yesterday, I ate:
Breakfast: slept through it. 
Lunch: Chicken on a pita w/ lettuce
Snack: Peach Yogurt
Supper: Grilled Salmon
& I worked out for two hours. Today, I've had half a whole wheat bagel and some yogurt, and I plan on hitting the gym later on! I live on res, so losing weight is extremely difficult, but I'm prettttty motivated. It sucks going to parties and feeling like the biggest girl there.. So yes, I'm off to do a midterm, but I'll post in later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been reading this thread daily, you girls are such motivation!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *revinn* 

 
_I posted when this thread first started, and haven't since, so I hope it's not too late to jump back on the bandwagon!

I'm trying to lose thirty pounds..I don't really have a strict time for when it needs to be off. Yesterday, I ate:
Breakfast: slept through it. 
Lunch: Chicken on a pita w/ lettuce
Snack: Peach Yogurt
Supper: Grilled Salmon
& I worked out for two hours. Today, I've had half a whole wheat bagel and some yogurt, and I plan on hitting the gym later on! I live on res, so losing weight is extremely difficult, but I'm prettttty motivated. It sucks going to parties and feeling like the biggest girl there.. So yes, I'm off to do a midterm, but I'll post in later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been reading this thread daily, you girls are such motivation!_

 


Never too late!! Come on in!! Sounds like you are off to a good start!!


----------



## rbella (Oct 30, 2008)

Willa,
I used to be so thin and in shape.  Now I'm not.  And, I can tell you that the unknown is scary b/c I never thought I would know what it is like to be overweight.  Well, now I do.  But, I am dealing with it.  Just think, dealing with being overweight is a much more difficult burden with regard to how you view yourself in society than having to deal with yourself as a skinny/in-shape person.  

I'm here if you ever need to talk.

I still hate shimmer for being perfect.  But, I love her for who she is.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I still hate shimmer for being perfect.  But, I love her for who she is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you really loved me you'd come run sprints with me. 
Then do dips, traverse, pinch pullups, and core work.


----------



## rbella (Oct 30, 2008)

^^^you must hate me. i would die.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 30, 2008)

No you wouldn't. You might barf but we have buckets for that.


----------



## rbella (Oct 30, 2008)

That's horrendous.  How in the hell do you do it?  Seriously, I have trouble getting through the day.  Do you get up at the ass crack of dawn to workout?  I love to sleep, so there lies a huge problem: motivating my fat-ass to get out of bed before work so I can go work out.  YUCK!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 30, 2008)

Dear God no I refuse. 
I'd rather do mine after I get off work.
But I work in a gym.

It took...a LONG time...to get my extra weight off. At my heaviest (not pregnant) I was 167 lbs. That's easily 30lbs of overweight, and at 137 that's still too heavy for my frame (barring musculature). 
I can tell you, beyond a doubt, how to kick start your metabolism.
I can tell you how to get the weight off.
I can tell you how *I* felt not having to buy size 15 jeans anymore.
I can tell you how fucking ecstatic I am that my size 8 jeans are not even close to snug anymore. I'm going to have to go jeans shopping. Again. I hate jeans shopping.
I can tell you how long it took me to STOP buying oversized clothes (I still do it) because I'm used to buying for a larger size.

But none of that is as important as telling you that MY motivation was purely superficial and shallow.  I wanted to be able to wear short skirts, I wanted to be able to wear little cute Firebird t-shirts.  I wanted to be able to wear this kick ass bikini. I wanted to enjoy a level of superiority when I see my classmates (and trust me, I fucking revel in it). 
My motivation, how I 'do' it...
It's ego.
I'm vain. I'm shallow. I want to look good. I want to be healthy, but I'd rather look good.


----------



## rbella (Oct 30, 2008)

^^^Puhlease.  I'm about as vain as it gets, which is my motivation.  I just haven't had any real reason to use vanity to kickstart me.  I would love to wear a pair of jeans and not have a tire hanging over the waistband, and I would kill to be able to wear a shirt and not worry that people are going to think I'm pregnant.  I used to love walking into a store, restaurant, etc. and knowing that men would look at me.  Now, I know they have no clue I exist...

I am working on my motivation, I will get there...You are definitely helping.  Thank you!


----------



## Willa (Oct 30, 2008)

I think the biggest challenge for me is to learn how to eat well, what to eat, when, portions.

The though (sp??? damn it I hate this word, can't spell it right) of writing down what I eat everyday is also scary, but could be a very good motivation for me. To see at the end of the day what I ate, how I could improve. Let me tell you that right now the only good meal I eat is at home with my man, because he's watching me (with my overeating problem), and he obligates me everynights to add vegetables to the meal, I don't eat enought of them. Actually I think I eat about one or two portions each day max... wich s*cks... I know.

There's no lack of motivations around me, I wanna me thin so I can be confortable in my body, in my mind, so I can leave this boring secretary job I have and pursue my dream of becoming a MUA... The weight barrier.

I didnt know you one weighted 167 Shimmer... 
Stories like this one are always inspiring


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 30, 2008)

I did. I clock in at 150 now when I'm training, but that's muscle. I'm still a size 6...it's just a beefcake 6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't think there are any pics of me back then because I destroyed them all.


----------



## Willa (Oct 30, 2008)

Ho don't let me start on pictures...

I have THE picture, you know, the one you wanna take for the ''before'' shot. It's safely hidden in my online mail box. Nobody except me can see it. It's HORRIBLE


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 30, 2008)

I had pics of me in a bikini back then.
What I was thinking, I have no idea. >.<


----------



## Willa (Oct 30, 2008)

Sometimes you just don't see yourself like others do
Or you ignore it


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 30, 2008)

True that.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_If you really loved me you'd come run sprints with me. 
Then do dips, traverse, pinch pullups, and core work.



_

 
I'm going to go let Shim work my ass off literally!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I'm going to go let Shim work my ass off literally!!!_

 
LOL you'd hate me because pushing you is pushing me.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Oct 30, 2008)

haha ... shimmer should make a audio file of her pushing us all to work our asses off then we could just download it to the mp3 player and head to the gym .....


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 30, 2008)

Move.
Don't stop.
It hurts. That sucks. Now go.
Don't stop.
Keep moving.
You're not cheating me you're cheating you.
Three more. Two more. One more. 
Breathe.
Two more.
It sucks. Now go.
Getting stronger is a technique.
Go hard or go home.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh boy, so I haven't been here in a few days because of 3 exciting tests I have had to take...thank god today is the last one!!! _thank_. _god_. I have been eating just 'okay'...I hope everyone is doing well, looks like I've missed out on a lot!!! Shim shim is here? aka Shimma time? hopefully I'll be back shortly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_Oh boy, so I haven't been here in a few days because of 3 exciting tests I have had to take...thank god today is the last one!!! thank. god. I have been eating just 'okay'...I hope everyone is doing well, looks like I've missed out on a lot!!! Shim shim is here? aka Shimma time? hopefully I'll be back shortly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..._

 

Girl!! I was so worried about you!! Glad you're kinda back!!


----------



## Holly (Oct 30, 2008)

Gosh I was bad today!

B: Southwestern Flavored Egg Whites- 2 points
L: Ham Sandwich (from what we had for dinner last night)
D: TONY ROMAS RIBS! With fries! Sooooooo good! I need to stop eating bad! My parents and I didn't feel like cooking. I ate half of it, the rest I will eat tomorrow, or maybe give to my parents, and I can eat something healthier.... hmm!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 30, 2008)

My eating was good...But not really...I need to eat more 

B - n/a
L - n/a
S - Diet DrPepper
D - Healthy Choice Steamer  (Broccoli & Chicken)
     Diet Dr. Pepper


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_My eating was good...But not really...I need to eat more 

B - n/a
L - n/a
S - Diet DrPepper
D - Healthy Choice Steamer  (Broccoli & Chicken)
     Diet Dr. Pepper_

 
The Diet DPs are what have got to go from this list. :/
The first two weeks your body will hate you and you'll have to detox, but it's SO WORTH IT.


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 31, 2008)

I've been under the weather lately.  The thought of food makes me ill. Even getting up made me lightheaded.  I'm kinda better now, I ate an apple a little bit ago... I've just been having a lot of water.  I'm supposed to go to a halloween party tonight and I can't really get out of it.  I'm sitting in a thick robe under blankets with hot rollers in my hair.  I'm going to put on my nurse get up in a bit and think sexy thoughts.  Although, it's going to be hard to get shimmer's motivational words out of my head haha.

Hope everyone has a fun and safe halloween weekend.  &I'm gonna go try to not to throw up on anyone


----------



## SkylarV217 (Oct 31, 2008)

Girl you are so like me .... I have a hard time eating breakfast and lunch but you simply have to make yourself. It's so bad not too!



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_My eating was good...But not really...I need to eat more 

B - n/a
L - n/a
S - Diet DrPepper
D - Healthy Choice Steamer  (Broccoli & Chicken)
     Diet Dr. Pepper_


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_The Diet DPs are what have got to go from this list. :/
The first two weeks your body will hate you and you'll have to detox, but it's SO WORTH IT._

 

Girl!1 I just replaced the Regular Root Beer with Diet DP...I can't I'm addicted!! I'm a PopHead!! I know my weight is all in the sodas...But they taste so good and water is so NASTY!! I try putting the little packettes in them and everything! I hate it


----------



## Holly (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Girl!1 I just replaced the Regular Root Beer with Diet DP...I can't I'm addicted!! I'm a PopHead!! I know my weight is all in the sodas...But they taste so good and water is so NASTY!! I try putting the little packettes in them and everything! I hate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 

Once I cut out the pop, and juice I've learned to looove the packets! You just gotta find the flavors you like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I find that the no name ones taste the best

edit: oh and I also like to only use half the packet because I find a whole one makes it way too sweet


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holly* 

 
_Once I cut out the pop, and juice I've learned to looove the packets! You just gotta find the flavors you like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I find that the no name ones taste the best

edit: oh and I also like to only use half the packet because I find a whole one makes it way too sweet_


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_




Move.
Don't stop.
It hurts. That sucks. Now go.
Don't stop.
Keep moving.
You're not cheating me you're cheating you.
Three more. Two more. One more. 
Breathe.
Two more.
It sucks. Now go.
Getting stronger is a technique.
Go hard or go home.




_

 
LOL  I think someone has to say it to you at the right moment.  Yelling at yourself is so less effective. I need to yell at myself to not be lazy on saturday. 


I'm mad at halloween, gyms only open from 6-8 and thats when trick-or-treating is.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   And its a crazy day otherwise as well.  Halloween is annoying! 

Good news:  the weigh in revealed down 6lbs.. so thats about 3lbs a week... total of 12 lbs down so far.  Not stellar results considering my starting rate but I'll take any loss right now.  I really want to/need to UP my game though and get my eating more under control.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 31, 2008)

^^^ A Loss is a Loss ^^^
I don't really want to loose anymore...I really need to tone, tone, tone!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 31, 2008)

Good Morning Ladies!!! 

*





 Happy Halloween 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 
I'm off to a good start this morning....went for a early morning chilly Bike ride with my dh and had a warm cup of coffee and a banana afterwards

Also went to weigh in yesterday and I lost 3.5 lbs for the week....so I have @5 more lbs to go...But I think toning may be all that I really need...I am back in my clothes comfortably...I just need to firm up the jiggles 

I hope all you ghost and gooblins have a good day!!!

*Jaime...Where you able to feel the Earthquake last night??? *


----------



## Willa (Oct 31, 2008)

Talk about chilly...
It's about -4 right now
It was COLD outside this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Last night we went shopping and after that we went to the restaurant. I did good, took rice instead of fries, and had a great salade as an entrée.

Today, I have to eat at the cafeteria, let's hope they planned something good so that I don't go on the fast food side and take a poutine. (If you don't know what it is, check on google) hehehe


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 31, 2008)

poutine - I was with the dish until they said topped with gravy...Then I was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I love what we call Loaded Fries....Fries topped with Bacon, sour cream, chilis and melted cheese and served with this ranch style dipping sauce...

Ok Willa I'm going to bed so I don't eat now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!


----------



## Willa (Oct 31, 2008)

But it's gooooooodddddddddd <3
(not for your hips lol)


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_*Jaime...Where you able to feel the Earthquake last night??? *_

 
I was already in bed but that may have been what woke me up.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_But it's gooooooodddddddddd <3
(not for your hips lol)_

 
The gravy ruined it for me...and I'll just kept the not so good thoughts that way I won't try it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I was already in bed but that may have been what woke me up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was shocked when I heard that...Who would have thunk...Two Earthquakes in Texas!!


----------



## Willa (Oct 31, 2008)

Is it usual to have earthquakes in Texas?
Because here in Quebec we don't have many...
I guess we have one or two per 10 years


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 31, 2008)

Eh...we've had 3 or 4 in the past 4 or 5 years but it's still kinda freaky.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Oct 31, 2008)

It's Halloween =D. My little Gobblin isn't up yet but it's a busy busy say ! I have a test this morning that I may or may not be prepared for , but then we get to make a two hour drive to the hometown and then drive to ever family member's house where we have to repetedly refuse chocolates and other candies .... 

*
 GOOD LUCK EVERYONE *

 I am looking forward to going to the mall this evening and seeing all the little ones dresses up! I will def get some exercise !


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 31, 2008)

I am going to start phasing diet soda out of my routine. I have heard many times that it is just not good for you and also compromises weight loss. After the reminder from Shimmer, I'm going to give it a go.

It's during the week at the office that it's going to be hard. We have a free soda machine and I normally drink 1-2 diet pepsis per day.

Wish me luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope everyone is doing well - feel better, Lizzie!! I've been doing OK, the last week I have been PMSing badly, but other than that, OK.

Onward and upward.

BTW - Shimmer, it's nice to see you in this thread.


----------



## Willa (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Eh...we've had 3 or 4 in the past 4 or 5 years but it's still kinda freaky._

 
Yeah it must shake more than here...
We actually cannot really feel it


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I am going to start phasing diet soda out of my routine. I have heard many times that it is just not good for you and also compromises weight loss. After the reminder from Shimmer, I'm going to give it a go.

It's during the week at the office that it's going to be hard. We have a free soda machine and I normally drink 1-2 diet pepsis per day.

Wish me luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope everyone is doing well - feel better, Lizzie!! I've been doing OK, the last week I have been PMSing badly, but other than that, OK.

Onward and upward.

BTW - Shimmer, it's nice to see you in this thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're going to feel like ass for a day or three.  The HFCS and caffeine in the drinks is something your body will crave.
After a month of not drinking cokes you'll not want them anymore, and trying to drink one will make you gag.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_You're going to feel like ass for a day or three.  The HFCS and caffeine in the drinks is something your body will crave.
After a month of not drinking cokes you'll not want them anymore, and trying to drink one will make you gag._

 
See Rbellas post at the begging of the thead and how hard it was for her to quit Dr. peppers.... Miss Rbella how are you doing with the D.P.'s now? Shimmer get your mind out of the gutter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(_That still cracks me up, i went back and read all of the covo's replacing Dr. pepper with your DP and it was entertaining _


----------



## revinn (Oct 31, 2008)

Happy Halloween! Tish, have you tried Crystal Light water flavoring in Cherry Pomegranate? Ohhh my lord, it is amazing. You'll feel like you're cheating on your diet, except that they're only 6 calories. Flavored with aspartame though, so moderation is key..when I drink too many packets, my throat burns. Today it's going to be hard not to cheat, since our caf is having a huge Halloween themed dinner, but I'll be getting tons of exercise getting my grind on at the pub tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder, do any of you know much about the calories/fat in alcohol? I drink straight gin and chase with orange juice, how bad for my diet is that?


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *revinn* 

 
_Happy Halloween! Tish, have you tried Crystal Light water flavoring in Cherry Pomegranate? Ohhh my lord, it is amazing. You'll feel like you're cheating on your diet, except that they're only 6 calories. Flavored with aspartame though, so moderation is key..when I drink too many packets, my throat burns. Today it's going to be hard not to cheat, since our caf is having a huge Halloween themed dinner, but I'll be getting tons of exercise getting my grind on at the pub tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder, do any of you know much about the calories/fat in alcohol? I drink straight gin and chase with orange juice, how bad for my diet is that?_

 
Alcohol is bad anyway because it just jacks with your system.

That said, I love a cold beer.

I just pay for it a little extra the next day.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_See Rbellas post at the begging of the thead and how hard it was for her to quit Dr. peppers.... Miss Rbella how are you doing with the D.P.'s now? Shimmer get your mind out of the gutter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(That still cracks me up, i went back and read all of the covo's replacing Dr. pepper with your DP and it was entertaining _

 
My detox from fast food was like that. It was awful. You have no idea how addictive that shit is until you stop eating it. Ugh.
I would rather eat a falafel sandwich and some hummus than a cheeseburger and fries. The idea of greasy food kind of grosses me out to be honest...ugh.

By no means am I saying I don't partake, but I do try to pretty much avoid it now.  If I have something, it's not an adult portion and I can't eat the whole thing.  I'd rather eat bell peppers and low fat cream cheese (it's an indulgence...) than some of the crap I used to eat.

You can rework your palette, it just takes some commitment.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 31, 2008)

I am going to try just drinking plain water...Honestly after trying several times...The artificial sweetners in the packettes always gives my dh and I a sore, scratchy like throat. We thought it was all in our minds...But everytime we quit drinking them it goes away...And when we start back the throat ache comes back after only a day or so of drinking them...This even happens with diet soda so I really need to just cut them all out completely and learn to love pure H20 because it's what my body needs. My grammy only drunk plain water all her life and if she had not have gotten Cancer I swear she would have lived to be a 100 instead of dying at 86 y/o. Not to mention she had the prettiest skin EVER when she passed not one wrinkle and don't say "Black don't Crack" She was white 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's great having Shimmer here..It's like having Jillian from the Biggest Loser!!! You hate her in the present ...But you know you will love her in the end because she is right. Even though she seems so wrong and she is known as the board meanie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 over there >>>>>  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 31, 2008)

You live close enough to come enjoy a bit of the gym.


----------



## Willa (Oct 31, 2008)

At home I always ad lime or lemon juice to my water, it's good <3

I'm having a shish taouk craving for tonight... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://i33.tinypic.com/2dqri9s.jpg

And a Fatoush salad... 

Can I?
I promise to take a walk after that


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_You live close enough to come enjoy a bit of the gym. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm scared of you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will come ONLY if you promise not to tell everyone How out of shape I am relative to hard core endurance!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 31, 2008)

Bah.
Everything I would have you doing is essentially explosive dynamic movements, and is fairly short.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Bah.
Everything I would have you doing is essentially explosive dynamic movements, and is fairly short. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ok we'll make a date for one day next week ... or whenever you are available


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Ok we'll make a date for one day next week ... or whenever you are available_

 
Sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Shoot me a PM and we can work something out for Wednesday or Friday a.m.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 31, 2008)

Cool will do!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 31, 2008)

Awww... I wish I had someone go to the gym with me!  I have a gym buddy...err had...  Now she never wants to go.  Too bad the gym is in her apartment complex. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I drank entirely too much last night.  Although, I was good about drinking water between each drink, so I'm not paying for it too much today.  Actually, it's kinda taking my mind off of my congestion.  I'm going trick or treating with some friends because MY BF HAS NEVER GONE IN HIS ENTIRE LIFE!  So, I feel like he has to take candy from strangers at least once haha.

Off to tidy the apartment.  We're having a horror fest in here tonight and I want the movies to be the scary thing, not the dishes in the sink.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 31, 2008)

I wish we lived closer, Lizzie.  I'd be your gym/workout buddy in a heartbeat.

Have fun tonight! xo


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I wish we lived closer, Lizzie.  I'd be your gym/workout buddy in a heartbeat.

Have fun tonight! xo_

 
My parents live in SF, actually.  I'm moving back home for a little bit after I graduate in the spring, so be careful what you wish for!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 31, 2008)

You guys!! Please go see my Baby http://specktra.net/f183/halloween-2...stumes-118156/

This was his 1st fotd


----------



## nunu (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_You guys!! Please go see my Baby http://specktra.net/f183/halloween-2...stumes-118156/

This was his 1st fotd_

 
Tish he is soooo cute!!


----------



## Willa (Nov 1, 2008)

So, last night I had my delicious Shish Taouk.
Cooked my onion tart for today...
I hate when you cook and it smells in the house for hours...
But it's going to be so yummy.

Today I have to make an olive and ham cake, plus some mini frittatas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I promise not to eat any of these until diner tonight


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_So, last night I had my delicious Shish Taouk.
Cooked my onion tart for today...
I hate when you cook and it smells in the house for hours...
But it's going to be so yummy.

Today I have to make an olive and ham cake, plus some mini frittatas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I promise not to eat any of these until diner tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Willa...Please tell me this Ham and Olive Cake...is not really a Baked Cake with actual Ham (meat)  and Olives in it??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you say yes, I know you are going to say, I should try it...But again,


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 1, 2008)

Willa the real super GREASY stuff with cheese curds and gravy, man in university a friend and I would go to  the "La Belle Province" down the street from us at least once a week.  I'd always try to eat the salad and the chicken burger but would always end up eating some of my friends family-size poutine he always orderd .  LOL :-D


Speaking of OVER indulgence I totally binged yesterday cake, cheesecake, chocolate, nachos... office party and I went crazy I totally need to be religious about working out after that! Yikes!


----------



## Willa (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_





Willa...Please tell me this Ham and Olive Cake...is not really a Baked Cake with actual Ham (meat)  and Olives in it??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you say yes, I know you are going to say, I should try it...But again, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Thish : It's called a cake but it's actually like a bread. The French (from france) like to call it a cake. You can see it there : http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/6...0farcies.j  pg

I haven't tasted it yet, but I often take my recipes from this girl's blog and it's always been a success 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowflakelashes* 

 
_Willa the real super GREASY stuff with cheese curds and gravy, man in university a friend and I would go to  the "La Belle Province" down the street from us at least once a week.  I'd always try to eat the salad and the chicken burger but would always end up eating some of my friends family-size poutine he always orderd .  LOL :-D


Speaking of OVER indulgence I totally binged yesterday cake, cheesecake, chocolate, nachos... office party and I went crazy I totally need to be religious about working out after that! Yikes!_

 
I had no idea you were in Montreal???

Yeah I take a poutine sometimes at the restaurant but it's rare because it's really greasy. 

Tonight after diner at my family's place, a friend of mine wants me to join her at Electric Avenue on Crescent, I don't know how I feel about going out. It's been years, and the club scene isn't really my style nowadays, but I think i'm going to give it a try since it's a 80's theme club and the crowd is 25 and older...

Bought a super cute shirt this week, how do you like it girls?


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 1, 2008)

Love that shirt Willa!!! It's so pretty!~


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Love that shirt Willa!!! It's so pretty!~_

 
Ditto.


----------



## islandblossom (Nov 3, 2008)

Cute! I love it. :]


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 3, 2008)

Where has everyone been this weekend....On track...Off Track...Just taking a break...

helloooo Girls!! Everyone ok??


----------



## Willa (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Went to the restaurant (again) last night for my man's bday
Had bread here and there, some cheese, pickles (small ones), as an entree I got a crab salad on citrus, and for diner prosciutto and mushroom farfales but didnt eat lot of these... Brought it back home.

For lunch today I still have to eat my frozen meals... can't wait to finish them, tired to eat this


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Ok here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Went to the restaurant (again) last night for my man's bday
Had bread here and there, some cheese, pickles (small ones), as an entree I got a crab salad on citrus, and for diner prosciutto and mushroom farfales but didnt eat lot of these... Brought it back home.

For lunch today I still have to eat my frozen meals... can't wait to finish them, tired to eat this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I could eat the Healty Choice Steamers everyday!1 I love them and so does my dh!! My fav is the Marinara Chicken/Broccoli/penne noodles


----------



## SkylarV217 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hello everyone, Wen't home for Halloween and had not internet for the weekend =( Missed you all and updates, but i did well for halloween. Kaden and I Made cupcakes 24 of them GAH we split one and took all the rest to a middle school girls retreat. 

I ate one bite size candy bar on halloween and i really didn't even want it but my little one loves to share and gets upset when we don't partake in the sharing 

Other than that I've been doing well this weekend. I had one cherry coke all weekend but mostly lemon and water. 

( I'll have to add halloween pictures later than you gals that did )


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 3, 2008)

My brother and his fiancee announced their engagement yesterday. 
She told me to take it for granted that I would be very involved in the wedding...since she's my best friend and all. 
So yay for motivation...because now I have to be picture ready.

With that in mind, I ate a piece of pie last night. >.<


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 3, 2008)

Just wondering again why diet sodas are bad for you?  I know they don't nutritionally add anything valuable to your diet, but they don't have calories, sugar, corn syrup or anything like that.  They do contain caffeine (as does coffee, but I never hear anyone say don't drink coffee), and some sodium.  I've heard it a few times, so I just want to know the reasoning


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Just wondering again why diet sodas are bad for you? I know they don't nutritionally add anything valuable to your diet, but they don't have calories, sugar, corn syrup or anything like that. They do contain caffeine (as does coffee, but I never hear anyone say don't drink coffee), and some sodium. I've heard it a few times, so I just want to know the reasoning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good question...also the are the caffeine free diet sodas bad as well...Or is it the carbonation(sp)


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 3, 2008)

The Dangers of Diet Soda


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 3, 2008)

Fowler’s team looked at seven to eight years of data on 1,550 Mexican-American and non-Hispanic white Americans aged 25 to 64. Of the 622 study participants who were of normal weight at the beginning of the study, about a third became overweight or obese.

The study wasn't done on African American People so I'm Good


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_My brother and his fiancee announced their engagement yesterday. 
She told me to take it for granted that I would be very involved in the wedding...since she's my best friend and all. 
So yay for motivation...because now I have to be picture ready.

With that in mind, I ate a piece of pie last night. >.<_

 
Congrats to both of them!  And you will be more than photo ready - I've no doubt you will be radiantly beautiful in the photos.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 3, 2008)

lol thanks. She's going to glow and that's awesome. 
We were discussing how big her wedding party is going to be and uh. O.O Yeah.  
Now all we need is him to come home safe from the deployment and we can do this thing right.


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_lol thanks. She's going to glow and that's awesome. 
We were discussing how big her wedding party is going to be and uh. O.O Yeah. 
Now all we need is him to come home safe from the deployment and we can do this thing right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Amen to that!  Here's to his safe return.


----------



## revinn (Nov 3, 2008)

I had a crappy weekend. Oh well, back on the wagon.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 4, 2008)

hey girls, leaving love and support!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowflakelashes* 

 
_hey girls, leaving love and support!_

 

Grabbed it...Keeping it...Not sharing....Gone with it


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 4, 2008)

I am here, sort of limping along.  Trying to make better eating decisions every day.  I am trying.  Will keep trying.


----------



## Willa (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I am here, sort of limping along.  Trying to make better eating decisions every day.  I am trying.  Will keep trying._

 
Honey, if I can, YOU can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I'm not having lunch because I'm leaving my job earlier. Me and my sister are going to a concert and it's 2h away from Montreal, so we're going to eat sandwichs for diner... Try to make the best lunchs I can, I bought some baba ganouj to eat with carrots and cucumbers.

I also bought (shame on me) Doritos for her, and some Pringles sticks. Girls, STAY AWAY from these. The honey & butter ones... It taste like HEAVEN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 4, 2008)

I am not even trying today! I'm going to be honest!! I know it will be a long day today because I am working at the campaign site later this evening ...So I am sure I will grab junk food here and there....But I will make up for it tomorrow!!  Everyone have a great day!! 

If you haven't voted...get out there today and make your voice heard!

Have a great day ladies!!


----------



## Willa (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh yeah I almost forgot that today is THE day
Lets hope fot the best, some change...!!!!!















 The Obama Train!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Nov 5, 2008)

Can I tell you ladies I picked up the best book lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's called _Skinny Bitches_ and while reading it i have decided Shimmer must be the "Skinny Bitch" b/c i can simply picture her saying half the stuff that i have read...

For example : 

"Soda is liquid satan ......... ( getting to diet soda).. Now don't go patting yourself on the back if you drink diet soda. That stuff is even worse....( scientific talk).... When methyl alcohol enters your body, it turns to formaldehyde. Formaldehyde is toxic and carcinogenic ( cancer causing). Lab scientists us it as a disinfectant or preservative. They don't fucking _drink_ it. Perhaps you have a lumpy ass b/c you are preserving your fat cells with diet soda."



That made me think of the board b/c we were asking why diet soda was bad... I left out a lot of the technical stuff but it had me cracking up . I've heard that once you read the section on meat... you won't eat it anymore lol ... Maybe the section on sweets will curb my appetite .


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_Can I tell you ladies I picked up the best book lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's called Skinny Bitches and while reading it i have decided Shimmer must be the "Skinny Bitch" b/c i can simply picture her saying half the stuff that i have read...

For example : 

"Soda is liquid satan ......... ( getting to diet soda).. Now don't go patting yourself on the back if you drink diet soda. That stuff is even worse....( scientific talk).... When methyl alcohol enters your body, it turns to formaldehyde. Formaldehyde is toxic and carcinogenic ( cancer causing). Lab scientists us it as a disinfectant or preservative. They don't fucking drink it. Perhaps you have a lumpy ass b/c you are preserving your fat cells with diet soda."



That made me think of the board b/c we were asking why diet soda was bad... I left out a lot of the technical stuff but it had me cracking up . I've heard that once you read the section on meat... you won't eat it anymore lol ... Maybe the section on sweets will curb my appetite ._

 

Yeah I have this book...one of my clients gave it to me...she lives by it and says it is the best diet she has ever been on...she says she has more energy and just feels better overall. I have yet to read it...But she said it cuts out all sodas, refined sugars, etc...right?


----------



## SkylarV217 (Nov 5, 2008)

^^^^ I'm not sure , I'm still in the first chapter, but its crackin me up =D I mean it makes a lot of sense cut out the things that are bad for you and you will lose weight .


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_^^^^ I'm not sure , I'm still in the first chapter, but its crackin me up =D I mean it makes a lot of sense cut out the things that are bad for you and you will lose weight ._

 

Yeah Makes perfect sense...Just sounds so horrible for me


----------



## Willa (Nov 5, 2008)

Hooo thanks for the info
I'm going to buy it right away!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks Tish, for mentioning those Healthy Choice Steamers - I picked some up on sale today and had one for the first time today.  Really quite good!

Going to go back and stock up while they are on sale.  Definitely better than your average frozen/microwave meal thingy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope everyone is doing OK!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Thanks Tish, for mentioning those Healthy Choice Steamers - I picked some up on sale today and had one for the first time today. Really quite good!

Going to go back and stock up while they are on sale. Definitely better than your average frozen/microwave meal thingy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope everyone is doing OK! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

They are delicious...which one did you try?


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ the one I had today was Grilled Chicken Marinara.  Quite good!

The other one I got is Chicken Margharita.  Which ones are your faves?


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 5, 2008)

OMG the Chicken Marinara is me and my dh's fav...he eats 2 at one time...PIG!!!

But I like them all...Perfect portion size and they don't taste like frozen dinners...you know what I mean ..They were on sale at Krogers here 2/$5 I stocked up...


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_


I had no idea you were in Montreal???

Yeah I take a poutine sometimes at the restaurant but it's rare because it's really greasy. 

Tonight after diner at my family's place, a friend of mine wants me to join her at Electric Avenue on Crescent, I don't know how I feel about going out. It's been years, and the club scene isn't really my style nowadays, but I think i'm going to give it a try since it's a 80's theme club and the crowd is 25 and older...

Bought a super cute shirt this week, how do you like it girls?



_

 

Hey its been since fall of 2001 that I moved back home (Nunavut) from montreal, but I went to McGill for four years, I was a bit of a hermit for most of the time but I still loved the city for what is was.  Did you go to Electric Avenue. I only went there once in my four years when we went it was QUIET, we were the youngest people there (was 21 at the time) and the only ones into dancing, the music was great though. love 80's hits.  So fun!  Hope you had fun rocking the cute shirt :-D 


Hope everyone is well this week, ha ven't been able to check in a LOT going on I want my life to be QUIET.  I won't talk about it on the internet but can I PLEASE have my boring super quiet life back, please? Boring is GOOD!!! Tonights the first night I worked out since monday, didn't do that great, only 10 minutes on bike and then 20 on treadmill I just didn't feel so great... Have plans with a friend tomorrow night so probably won't make it to the gym I'll have to force myself saturday I guess.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 7, 2008)

Good Morning Ladies! I hope everyone has been doing well this week...
This week was a total wash for me...
Monday and Tuesday I was so busy campaigning...No Exercise - Eating was pretty Good though

Wed- Today  - I have been mentally sick...Again Eating was good...No exercise that amounted to anything.

I had a pap last week and it came back on Tuesday that I have signs of Cervical Cancer *AGAIN*..I originally had an excision of the abnormal cells about 6.5 years ago...It was detected when I was delivering my son...I think this time we are going to look at Conization initially and depending the results from the biopsy I am really leaning towards  Radical Trachelectomy - which I almost prefer for piece of mind - I am no longer able to bear children anyway so I think just finalizing this in my mind would be better for me mentally. My husband wants me to think about Labor Vaporization....But I know in my mind I will always be fearful of it still coming back if my cervix is still there...

So basically...This week has sucked for me and I don't care about fitness! I do...But not really...Hopefully next week I will be back on track. My fuses are very short right now. 

Hopefully everyone else is going great !! Have a great weekend Ladies!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 7, 2008)

Shimmer I didn't get with you  because I have been mentally unstable this week ( I know hard to tell from any other time) ...
Can we think about next week if your schedule permits?


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 7, 2008)

Wednesdays, Thursdays, and Fridays are my days at the gym. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, yes, of course.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you so much!! I appreciate you!!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 7, 2008)

OMG Tish I am so sorry. Please let me know if there is anything I can do for you, even if it just a listening ear.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Thank you so much!! I appreciate you!!_

 
Like I said no worries. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You've got a lot going on right now.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks Rach...But honestly...I just prefer not to talk about it too much right now...I like only thinking about it when I absolutely have to. My dh isn't even allowed to ask me how I'm doing...He says but I ask you that everyday...I said well stop it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Poor dude! 

My Life God's Battle..I just pray and keep it moving! But you know I appreciate you and know you are there!

So no one else mention anything....


----------



## nunu (Nov 7, 2008)

Tish, i am so sorry


----------



## SkylarV217 (Nov 7, 2008)

.... I couldn't find the other hug, but Tish you are in my thoughts and prayers. =D please keep us updated. and you know what , don't worry about dieting when you while you are dealing with that.

- I need motivation today I have a wedding this weekend and there will be lot of food tonight. And we have a huge breast cancer celebration thing, that Phil Stacey is at ( I love him =D.) Ne ways I have a busy weekend with lots of unhealthy food.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey Hey TGIF 

Eatings been meh, I don't think I've lost any weight since the last weigh in which worries me that I'd plateau so soon but I haven't been able to force myself to work out hard core.  I just seem to tire our RIGHT away , I think because its hard to breath with this cold, and so heavy breathing and deep breaths lead to coughing etc.  So Annoying!

Plans tonight though so taking it easy, I'm farely sure I will be designated driver because I don't feel like walking.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 7, 2008)

TGIF, Again, ever have those days where you're tired and bleh and don't want to do anything so you wash your face, and wet your hair and restyle, put on a fresh coat of makeup and suddenly you feel like you can face the world again?  I didn't wear makeup today but I washed my face tonight and quickly threw on some foundation, powder, starknaked, and used the brown side of the smokey eyed palate , and the pink lip bag and Tada I feel good part of it is looking good, part of it is the relaxation of the process, and part of it is "Yeah I feel better that I'm using these"  though if the lip stuff wears off which it WILL (i'm going to dinner) I'm taking the viva glam cool lip palate to reapply after dinner.  Plus that gives me a different look.  Better go throw some Q tips in my purse for emergency fixes.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 7, 2008)

Makeup can really change the way you feel sometimes! It sounds like you look great! Have fun!


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 8, 2008)

Tish, my thoughts and prayers are with you. &I totally understand that you don't feel like talking about it..... but if you ever decide you do, we're here.

Do you guys ever notice that recipes discovered while camping aren't as good when you make them at home?  One of my favorite things we made when I was hiking in MBR was vegetarian chili made with TVP.  I made it yesterday and it was ...ok... but when I was out there is was, like, the most delicious thing ever!

The bf bought a lot of 75% off halloween candy and I'm trying to stay away.  Haven't been doing so well... it's just sitting out in a bowl. bleh.

Hope everyone's doing well!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_Tish, my thoughts and prayers are with you. &I totally understand that you don't feel like talking about it..... but if you ever decide you do, we're here.

Do you guys ever notice that recipes discovered while camping aren't as good when you make them at home? One of my favorite things we made when I was hiking in MBR was vegetarian chili made with TVP. I made it yesterday and it was ...ok... but when I was out there is was, like, the most delicious thing ever!

The bf bought a lot of 75% off halloween candy and I'm trying to stay away. Haven't been doing so well... it's just sitting out in a bowl. bleh.

Hope everyone's doing well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Tell him that just because they are pratically giving it away...doesn't mesn he has to take it !! My dh does that same stuff...Like look baby these were 75% off..I say yeah but it will cost me 100% more energy to get it off my butt later!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Tell him that just because they are pratically giving it away...doesn't mesn he has to take it !! My dh does that same stuff...Like look baby these were 75% off..I say yeah but it will cost me 100% more energy to get it off my butt later!_

 
Isn't that the gospel truth.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey Girls, 

It doesn't like me so far (internet) I tried to post like three times today. We'll see if this works. 

Last night was okay

I did work out today, only 30 minutes on eliptical though I did an interval workout thing so I didn't quite make the 2 miles I wanted to bcause I at least managed to NOT mess with the resistance (the last time I tried to do it I had to keep dialing down the resistance to keep going, this time I sacrificed speed to just keep the resistance going).


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 8, 2008)

I am having problems posting today as well...I just gave up earlier! 

You are doing great!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 8, 2008)

Doing pretty good today.  Going to have another one of those Healthy Choice steamers for dinner. ;-)

Got 45 minutes brisk walking in as well.  

I've felt something inside of me "snap" in the last couple of days, for lack of a better word.  I feel like I have been under water for months....it's very hard to explain.  But I feel like I need to start living in my body again.  I've been so disconnected from myself.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Doing pretty good today. Going to have another one of those Healthy Choice steamers for dinner. ;-)

Got 45 minutes brisk walking in as well. 

I've felt something inside of me "snap" in the last couple of days, for lack of a better word. I feel like I have been under water for months....it's very hard to explain. But I feel like I need to start living in my body again. I've been so disconnected from myself._

 

Snap?? Where??


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 8, 2008)

Like I said, it's hard to explain.  Like an emotional "aha" moment, I suppose. 

I feel like I cannot live the way I have been living, it's like I have been in a fog. Time to snap out of it already...


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah!! when that happens it is good! It's like an awakening!! You will do great!! Look at your face...you are beautiful anyway!!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 8, 2008)

Glad you are having Clarity Rachel


----------



## Willa (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowflakelashes* 

 
_Hey its been since fall of 2001 that I moved back home (Nunavut) from montreal, but I went to McGill for four years, I was a bit of a hermit for most of the time but I still loved the city for what is was.  Did you go to Electric Avenue._

 
I was suposed to go to EA, but the plans changed. 
Maybe before christmas!

Tish : you asked us not to say anything, but I just want to tell you this : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for me, I went to my 2 concerts this week, ended up with a migraine that forced me to stay home last night. Didnt eat too much.


----------



## melliquor (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey all... sorry for disappearing for so long.  I have been a little down for the last few weeks because I hit a plateau and worried about not losing anymore.  Well, my plateau is over finally and i lost 4.2 lbs this week.  

Guess what... i reached my 10% lost goal... i have not lost 27.2 lbs and my next goal is to lose 50lbs.  I can't believe that i finally reached it... i thought i never would get here.

Later on, I think i am going to take some pics so i can have before and after pics.

Don't have much planned for food today.  I will just see what i am hungry for.  I am thinking of having a little treat.

B... Crunchy Nut Cornflakes & apple
L... ???
D... Chicken Burger and chips ???

How has everybody been doing?  How are you doing with the xmas challange?  I am .8 lbs from getting to my goal weight for xmas.


----------



## nunu (Nov 9, 2008)

Hello ladies! Can i join this thread?? I need something to keep me motivated.

Well about 3 weeks ago i started to diet and exercise, so far i've only lost 1.2kg. My trainer told meto burn 150calories so i did 20mins on treadmill and 10mins on cycling. Now she told me to burn 200 so i'm doing 20mins on the treadmill and 20 on the cycling. Hope i get to lose more!

B- cup of coffe (bad)
L-Nothing
i had a few grapes so far
D- vegetable soup.

I've burned 300 calories today on the treadmill and done a 10 minute abs work out.


----------



## melliquor (Nov 9, 2008)

^^^ Welcome Nunu... we are all very supportive of each other.


----------



## nunu (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_^^^ Welcome Nunu... we are all very supportive of each other._

 
thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 congrats on your weight loss, yo should treat yourself


----------



## melliquor (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 congrats on your weight loss, yo should treat yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks... i am going to buy a new outfit and some perfume in a few weeks for my treat.  Might have some chocolate or something later in the week.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hello ladies! Can i join this thread?? I need something to keep me motivated.

Well about 3 weeks ago i started to diet and exercise, so far i've only lost 1.2kg. My trainer told meto burn 150calories so i did 20mins on treadmill and 10mins on cycling. Now she told me to burn 200 so i'm doing 20mins on the treadmill and 20 on the cycling. Hope i get to lose more!

B- cup of coffe (bad)
L-Nothing
i had a few grapes so far
D- vegetable soup.

I've burned 300 calories today on the treadmill and done a 10 minute abs work out._

 
You need to eat.
Otherwise your metabolism goes into "Holy shit we're lost on an island and I'm going to save everything I can and keep it all on her body" mode. 
4 or 5 small meals a day at 250 to 300 calories each = perfection.  You'll start noticing you lose weight easier if you do that.


----------



## nunu (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_You need to eat.
Otherwise your metabolism goes into "Holy shit we're lost on an island and I'm going to save everything I can and keep it all on her body" mode. 
4 or 5 small meals a day at 250 to 300 calories each = perfection. You'll start noticing you lose weight easier if you do that._

 
thanks for the tip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I do eat meals regualrly but today i just didn't feel like having anything (which isn't good
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) LOL.


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 9, 2008)

Welcome nunu!  We are happy to have you here.


----------



## nunu (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Welcome nunu! We are happy to have you here._

 
Thank you!

How are you doing today?


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 9, 2008)

Pretty good, so far, so good.  Need to get my main workout of the day in soon.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey NuNu!! welcome

I know how hard it is somedays to eat...I have that same problem.....some days I eat 4-5 small meals...other days I am lucky to eat one meal!! I think you will do great!! I am glad you joined us!!


----------



## nunu (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Hey NuNu!! welcome

I know how hard it is somedays to eat...I have that same problem.....some days I eat 4-5 small meals...other days I am lucky to eat one meal!! I think you will do great!! I am glad you joined us!!_

 
Thank you Tish!! I'm so excited!
I normally eat A LOT but today i just felt like meh..i'm glad you understand


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Thank you Tish!! I'm so excited!
I normally eat A LOT but today i just felt like meh..i'm glad you understand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I totally do...I have not even had as much as water yet today! I know it's bad...But if I am not hungry I just can't force myself to eat!! Tomorrow will be better for both of us!


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Tell him that just because they are pratically giving it away...doesn't mesn he has to take it !! My dh does that same stuff...Like look baby these were 75% off..I say yeah but it will cost me 100% more energy to get it off my butt later!_

 





It will also cost me %100 of my will power to stay away!
But even if I don't eat them, they disappear little by little... AND HE'S STILL A 32 WITH A BELT ON!


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 9, 2008)

double post


----------



## revinn (Nov 9, 2008)

I finally got a weight loss ticker! How exciting. Now everyone on the Internet can see what I weigh.. I was watching a weight loss show this evening, and a girl came on with the exact same measurements as myself (34-27-40). It was surreal to see someone with essentially the same body as me on TV. On the bright side, she lost five inches and ten pounds in six weeks, which allowed me to see just how much difference ten pounds can make! 

My weight loss goal is 28 lbs, preferably by Valentine's Day. That gives me three months and four days to lose that much weight. I really hope that's feasible.


----------



## melliquor (Nov 10, 2008)

Good Morning everyone.

I did alright with my eating yesterday and managed to do some walking.  I wanted to do my exercise video last night but was too lazy.

Goals for today are...
1. Stick to my points
2. Do my exercise video
3. Get in 10000 steps or more from walking
4. Cook dinner tonite

Yesterday i ate...
B... Crunchy Nut Cornflakes,  1/2 pint skimmed milk, and an apple
L... 2 Waffles with syrup
D... Chicken Burger, small chips, and carrots and cucumber
S... 2 mini Skinny Cows

Today i am having...
B... Bran Flakes w/ small box raisins and 1/2 pint skimmed milk
L... Vegetable pasta bake & peach yogurt
D... Spaghetti Bolognese, salad w/ 1t Balsamic Vinegar dressing, and garlic bread
S... Apple, 2 clementines, and grapes

Hope you ladies have a good day today.


----------



## nunu (Nov 10, 2008)

My goal for today is to walk for 40 minutes and do some ab workouts.

B- nothing 
L-Grilled chicken breast, 1/4 of a small potatoe and a bit of rice.
D- I'm not sure yet.

I'm hoping that i'm going to achive my goals tonight.


----------



## m_floffy_boes (Nov 10, 2008)

Hiya guys.

I have a bit of a question about weight loss and I thought that the best place to ask it would be in this thread! Haha.

So over the past few months, I've maybe gained about 2 stone (28 pounds), and I've gone from being a comfortable size 14 (UK size...in the US I think that's a 10?) to a 16 (a 12?) and I'm really unhappy.

I've decided to join the gym and really do something about it.

But the only problem is...my boobs are quite saggy as it is. I'm a 34F (NO idea about how that size translates to American sizing). I really dislike the sagginess of my boobs. My nipples don't point up, and I don't think they ever have. AND I'M ONLY 18!
If I lose the weight I've gained, how do I stop my boobs becoming ridiculously saggy and horrid?
Is there anything I can do?

I know it sounds stupid, but it's kind of putting me off wanting to do anything about my weight, because I'm really apprehensive about what will happen to my (already saggy) boobs.

*edit* I should also add that I think I weigh about 13 and a half stone (I think that's about 185lbs? maybe slightly more), but I don't know for certain, as I don't own a set of scales. :S
And I dunno whether I want to buy a set, because I'll see a number that makes me want to cry.


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 10, 2008)

So yesterday.

The good news:

I got in 2 brisk walks and met my exercise goal.

The bad news:

My eating was not so hot. I swear I need to start going to bed at 6 PM so I do not eat in the evening.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That is all for now.  I hate this.


----------



## Willa (Nov 10, 2008)

I tried to tell you before but it bugged : Welcome Nunu





So girls, it's a sad morning for me
I don't feel good lately, can't wake up in the morning, migraines here and there... missed work last friday. I'm tired of all the problems we have at home (plumbing troubles), it's been 3 months... So it plays tricks to my mind and realized this morning when I woke up that I need to take some time for me.

My boss asked me what was wrong, I cried twice in an hour, I explained everything. He proposed me to cut days, to make a 4 days a week instead than 5. He wants me to recuperate, my health isnt at it's best right now and he sees it. I stay polite with the clients on the phone, but it's hard for me to deal with all I have to do. 

Soooo... he may be bizarre (see : http://specktra.net/f211/how-deal-my-boss-118620/ ) but he's understanding. 

I've borrowed books at the library about eating better.
It's helping me getting on the right track.
I don't want end up being in a depression, I've been watching my father who's on depression since 5 years and it's hard to watch him like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So that's it for me
Sorry for the long post.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_So yesterday.

The good news:

I got in 2 brisk walks and met my exercise goal.

The bad news:

My eating was not so hot. I swear I need to start going to bed at 6 PM so I do not eat in the evening. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That is all for now. I hate this._

 
Yeah that late night eating is a horrid! That is when I am weak as well...I can go all day without eating...then abot 8pm...WHAM, I'm munching like crazy!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I tried to tell you before but it bugged : Welcome Nunu





So girls, it's a sad morning for me
I don't feel good lately, can't wake up in the morning, migraines here and there... missed work last friday. I'm tired of all the problems we have at home (plumbing troubles), it's been 3 months... So it plays tricks to my mind and realized this morning when I woke up that I need to take some time for me.

My boss asked me what was wrong, I cried twice in an hour, I explained everything. He proposed me to cut days, to make a 4 days a week instead than 5. He wants me to recuperate, my health isnt at it's best right now and he sees it. I stay polite with the clients on the phone, but it's hard for me to deal with all I have to do. 

Soooo... he may be bizarre (see : http://specktra.net/f211/how-deal-my-boss-118620/ ) but he's understanding. 

I've borrowed books at the library about eating better.
It's helping me getting on the right track.
I don't want end up being in a depression, I've been watching my father who's on depression since 5 years and it's hard to watch him like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So that's it for me
Sorry for the long post._

 

I was just about to say...this boss of yours does not sound too bad to me...Most mgrs would not be this understanding and willing to rearrange your schedule. I hope you start feeling better! You need to take care of yourself lady!


----------



## melliquor (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I don't feel good lately, can't wake up in the morning, migraines here and there... missed work last friday. I'm tired of all the problems we have at home (plumbing troubles), it's been 3 months... So it plays tricks to my mind and realized this morning when I woke up that I need to take some time for me.

My boss asked me what was wrong, I cried twice in an hour, I explained everything. He proposed me to cut days, to make a 4 days a week instead than 5. He wants me to recuperate, my health isnt at it's best right now and he sees it. I stay polite with the clients on the phone, but it's hard for me to deal with all I have to do. _

 
Hope you feel better... sounds like you have a great boss to be so understanding. 

Hugs to you... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Willa (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks girls
Yeah he is understanding, that is great
But he stays the same I described 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, with my coworker we chatted about it and instead of cutting a whole day, he could cut 3 hours on one day, if I come in sooner and eat only for an half hour, it gives me 4 hours to transfer on the friday.

Now I have to talk about it with my man, I don't wanna stress hime with that


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 10, 2008)

OK let me gross everyone out...

B n/a
L: Liver/Onions, Cabbage and Corn (leftovers from yesterday)
 (I know!!! But I LOVE liver!!) Sorry!!


----------



## Willa (Nov 10, 2008)

My man loves everything so he would say : mmm liver sounds good. 

I can't say much, because for me liver = diet
My mother was always on a diet and I knew she was starting one when she bought liver


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 10, 2008)

I really could eat liver everyday! I honestly just love the taste of it...(But it has to be cooked properly) Not everyone can cook liver *Raises hand* I bought mine from my favorite Cafeteria.


----------



## nunu (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I tried to tell you before but it bugged : Welcome Nunu





So girls, it's a sad morning for me
I don't feel good lately, can't wake up in the morning, migraines here and there... missed work last friday. I'm tired of all the problems we have at home (plumbing troubles), it's been 3 months... So it plays tricks to my mind and realized this morning when I woke up that I need to take some time for me.

My boss asked me what was wrong, I cried twice in an hour, I explained everything. He proposed me to cut days, to make a 4 days a week instead than 5. He wants me to recuperate, my health isnt at it's best right now and he sees it. I stay polite with the clients on the phone, but it's hard for me to deal with all I have to do. 

Soooo... he may be bizarre (see : http://specktra.net/f211/how-deal-my-boss-118620/ ) but he's understanding. 

I've borrowed books at the library about eating better.
It's helping me getting on the right track.
I don't want end up being in a depression, I've been watching my father who's on depression since 5 years and it's hard to watch him like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So that's it for me
Sorry for the long post._

 
Hi Wiila!!

I hope your situation gets better


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *m_floffy_boes* 

 
_Hiya guys.

I have a bit of a question about weight loss and I thought that the best place to ask it would be in this thread! Haha.

So over the past few months, I've maybe gained about 2 stone (28 pounds), and I've gone from being a comfortable size 14 (UK size...in the US I think that's a 10?) to a 16 (a 12?) and I'm really unhappy.

I've decided to join the gym and really do something about it.

But the only problem is...my boobs are quite saggy as it is. I'm a 34F (NO idea about how that size translates to American sizing). I really dislike the sagginess of my boobs. My nipples don't point up, and I don't think they ever have. AND I'M ONLY 18!
If I lose the weight I've gained, how do I stop my boobs becoming ridiculously saggy and horrid?
Is there anything I can do?

I know it sounds stupid, but it's kind of putting me off wanting to do anything about my weight, because I'm really apprehensive about what will happen to my (already saggy) boobs.

*edit* I should also add that I think I weigh about 13 and a half stone (I think that's about 185lbs? maybe slightly more), but I don't know for certain, as I don't own a set of scales. :S
And I dunno whether I want to buy a set, because I'll see a number that makes me want to cry._

 

I am not sure if you got an answer on this...I did not read through all the posts...But to answer your question ...Boobs are not muscle so firming them up by working out is not going to happen if you are a 34F...You can build the muscle around the boob...But it will not reposition your nipple placement, no...Lord knows we all wish this to be possible...But IMO unless there is a miracle that someone else would like to shed a light on...the answer is No...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Wearing a good supportive sports bra will help with working out to help reduce further sagging...But normally when you loose weight it will affect your girls...


----------



## nunu (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_My goal for today is to walk for 40 minutes and do some ab workouts.

B- nothing 
L-Grilled chicken breast, 1/4 of a small potatoe and a bit of rice.
D- I'm not sure yet.

I'm hoping that i'm going to achive my goals tonight._

 
For diner i had Cheesburger, i feel so bad! But it gets worse i had a bit of coca cola too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I used to drink coca cola every single day for the past 3 years and i did stop drinking it 3 weeks ago but i missed it! It goes well with burger and wedges
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a coke whore..I'm proud i didn't drink it for 3 weeks, it was really hard not to grab a can when i go to the fridge to pour me some water.

Okay, my diner was really bad but i was craving a burger for days. I only ate half of it and only had half a glass of coke.

Later on i'm going to walk on the treadmill and do my ab workout.

Hope you ladies are all well.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 10, 2008)

^^ I'm a Coke Whore too...My one guilty pleasure...


----------



## nunu (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ I'm a Coke Whore too...My one guilty pleasure..._

 
Haha i love the term coke whore, i said it once years ago to this girl and she thought i meant coke the drug!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She was like


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 10, 2008)

Ladies, I am going to take a break from this thread for awhile.  I am still on my plan, but I just need to be on my own for a while.

Big love to you all.  xo


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah I have pretty much come to the conclusion that I will always have coke in my life in some form...Hopefully just in small doses...But I am a addict so I can't completely let go...and honestly I don't want to...I'll adjust in other ways!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Ladies, I am going to take a break from this thread for awhile. I am still on my plan, but I just need to be on my own for a while.

Big love to you all. xo_

 
Ok Rach...But we are here when you need us...


----------



## nunu (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Ladies, I am going to take a break from this thread for awhile. I am still on my plan, but I just need to be on my own for a while.

Big love to you all. xo_

 





 we will miss you, please take care of yourself and if you need anything you know how to get to us.


----------



## nunu (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Yeah I have pretty much come to the conclusion that I will always have coke in my life in some form...Hopefully just in small doses...But I am a addict so I can't completely let go...and honestly I don't want to...I'll adjust in other ways!_

 
I tried to get myself to like diet coke but oh my god i HATED it, i don't think i'll ever stop drinking coke maybe have it twice a week other than 2-3 cans a day! I just need to tone my body first.

Anyone here heard about CLA softgels? They sell them at the gym that i go to. The trainer told me to have one after my meals because it is meant to dissolve the fat in the stomach but i'm not to sure about it


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I tried to get myself to like diet coke but oh my god i HATED it, i don't think i'll ever stop drinking coke maybe have it twice a week other than 2-3 cans a day! I just need to tone my body first.

Anyone here heared about CLA softgels? They sell them at the gym that i go to. The trainer told me to have one after my meals because it is meant to dissolve the fat in the stomach but i'm not to sure about it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That sounds horrifying. 
Like it might make your butt leak goopy stuff horrifying.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I tried to get myself to like diet coke but oh my god i HATED it, i don't think i'll ever stop drinking coke maybe have it twice a week other than 2-3 cans a day! I just need to tone my body first.

Anyone here heared about CLA softgels? They sell them at the gym that i go to. The trainer told me to have one after my meals because it is meant to dissolve the fat in the stomach but i'm not to sure about it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sounds like a cute word for a laxative to me...


----------



## nunu (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_That sounds horrifying. 
Like it might make your butt leak goopy stuff horrifying._

 
I was hoping you would know! I thought it was scary as well so i just told her umm thanks but i will think about it LOL.


----------



## nunu (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh yeah, i wrote down what it stands for so that i can redearch it lol.
It stans for Conjugated Linoleic Acid.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 10, 2008)

Well, I mean, one of my coworkers asked me about Alli (just made me think of this) and..yeah. Ick. No way.  Anything that prevents your body from absorbing fats means they're coming out one way or the other and there's just no unpleasant way to...remove...them.


----------



## Willa (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Ladies, I am going to take a break from this thread for awhile.  I am still on my plan, but I just need to be on my own for a while.

Big love to you all.  xo_

 
Take care of yourself sweety


----------



## nunu (Nov 10, 2008)

I just walked on the treadmill for an hour, burned 400 calories and did 10 minutes abs workout


----------



## m_floffy_boes (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I am not sure if you got an answer on this...I did not read through all the posts...But to answer your question ...Boobs are not muscle so firming them up by working out is not going to happen if you are a 34F...You can build the muscle around the boob...But it will not reposition your nipple placement, no...Lord knows we all wish this to be possible...But IMO unless there is a miracle that someone else would like to shed a light on...the answer is No...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wearing a good supportive sports bra will help with working out to help reduce further sagging...But normally when you loose weight it will affect your girls..._

 
I don't mind if they stay the same, I just cannot handle them getting any worse. I mean, I know they will with time, but I don't want all substance to disappear from them and just be left with two flappy bits of skin on my chest!

Bah, so there's no way I can stop them from going really saggy through weight loss?


----------



## melliquor (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey all... i have done really good today and kept my motivation going.  I got my 10% keyring from my Weight Watchers group today.  I was so excited to get it and actually walked 15 min in the rain to go today.  It has been pissing down with rain for 3 days now... sometimes i hate london.

Goals for today...

1. Stick to my points - actually saved 2.5pts for later in the week
 2. Do my exercise video - will def do tomorrow
 3. Get in 10000 steps or more from walking - 13878 points (very pleased with that)
 4. Cook dinner tonite - DH cooked but at least it wasn't a takeaway.

Have a good evening ladies... i am off to bed now.


----------



## melliquor (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Ladies, I am going to take a break from this thread for awhile.  I am still on my plan, but I just need to be on my own for a while.

Big love to you all.  xo_

 
Will miss you... take care of yourself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I tried to get myself to like diet coke but oh my god i HATED it_

 
It does take time to get used to the taste of Diet soda but you will eventually.  I can't drink anything but diet now... reg is discusting.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I just walked on the treadmill for an hour, burned 400 calories and did 10 minutes abs workout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Bloody hell... wish i can go on the treadmill for an hour... the most i have ever done is about 25 min.


----------



## nunu (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_ 
Bloody hell... wish i can go on the treadmill for an hour... the most i have ever done is about 25 min._

 
LOL, my aim was to walk for 40 minutes because it burns up to 300 calories, then i thought no you did bad today you had coke and a burger so i carried on till i got to an hour. I wouldn't have done it if i didn't put my sex and the city dvd in and watched a few episodes.


----------



## islandblossom (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this thread and wanted to stop in and say hello. I keep my updates at Blossom's Action Plan but I don't mind sharing here too. 

Today, I headed out to my 5:45 am spin class and worked out pretty hard. I think I overdid it bc my left calf has been kind of cramping. I'm hoping that it'll get better soon. 

How is everyone doing now that the holidays are here? I'm motivated to work harder bc you know those coworkers are going to start bringing in those holiday treats especially with Thanksgiving just around the corner.


----------



## Jello89 (Nov 11, 2008)

I guess I need to join this place too-_-. Ive been trying to lose wait for a while now. I was doing ok. When winter hits it always goes down hill. This time, I signed up for a gym membership and I try to watch what I eat. But I am always hungry. One thing Im happy about is that I dont drink soda. One less thing to worry about. I just wanna let people know that diet soda is probably worse than regular soda, so it should be avoided. Diet soda is NOT a diet product! It is chemically altered and makes you crave carbs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If anything, it will make you gain weight.

I hear this thing that diet soda makes it harder for your body to decompose(not the right word) fat. TOTALLY UNSURE ABOUT THAT. Im doing some research on that but nada. Might be bull. Anyways it tastes funky. 

I need to stop eating so much and at odd hours. Today I had pasta at my boyfriends house and then some potatoes as a snack. Wtf. LOL Fried potatoes


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 11, 2008)

^^ I'm sure that is probably right because my trainer has always said it slows your metabolism down....But I have a hard time giving up reg soda it's like giving up cigs I would think...It's truly an addiction...
My day was horrid...The eating was fine...But I had 5 cans of soda...yep 5!!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 11, 2008)

Ouch.


----------



## melliquor (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ I'm sure that is probably right because my trainer has always said it slows your metabolism down....But I have a hard time giving up reg soda it's like giving up cigs I would think...It's truly an addiction...
My day was horrid...The eating was fine...But I had 5 cans of soda...yep 5!!!!_

 
Don't feel bad Tish... i had 3 cans of Diet Pepsi on Saturday.  DP is an addiction for me as well.


----------



## melliquor (Nov 11, 2008)

Good morning ladies and welcome to the new members.

I think i am going to post my goals everyday so i can try and keep on track.  I have 4 weeks and 5 days until my holiday and i want to lose another 5 lbs before i go and hopefully i will only gain back that 5lbs while i am away.  

Goals for the day are...
1. 10000 steps for the day by walking
2. Do exercise video
3. Stick to my points and use them wisely
4. Don't drink anymore diet drinks today (already had one this morning... needed some caf)
5. Eat 5 portions of fruit and veg
6. Don't waste any time at work because i have alot to get done to stay ahead before i go on holiday

I stuck to my points yesterday and ate very healthy... hopefully i can continue it today.

B... Bran Flakes, small box of raisins, and 1/2 pint of skimmed milk
L... WW Potato Crush, 2 clementines, and peach yogurt
D... 3-4 pork chipolatas w/ green peppers and onions, crusty roll, potatoes, mixed veg
S... 2 clementines, apple, and 1 mini skinny cow 

Have a good day ladies.


----------



## Willa (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jello89* 

 
_I guess I need to join this place too-_-._

 
Bienvenue Jello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for today, I'm having pastas leftovers from last night. 
Ladies : go get a lotery, I ate AN APPLE this morning...


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 11, 2008)

One of my fellow climbers was in the gym last night...he and his friend brought pizza for us saturday...this guy is I guess from...not Texas...and he owns a pizza place and it was nom nom nom goooodddd.
I digress.
Anyway, he asks me, "So you like pizza then? How about pasta?"
Two things on me answering these questions:
a - he's so ridiculously hot *I* actually get momentarily tongue tied when he looks at me 
and
b - Jamie likes food. As long as it's not seafood or fungus.  And so that was my answer...

"Uh...Yes? I mean...uh...I don't like..y'know...um...mushrooms or like...anchovies or...weird stuff but...ummmmm...yeah...if you wanna...y'know...bring anything...uh. If I don't care for it, um...no offense is like...intended or anything...and um. John'll totally eat...y'know...anything I don't."

The whole time I'm stuttering this out I'm thinking "dear God he must think I'm a blithering idiot and if I DO eat this food how much more am I goingto have to add to my workout that day?!"


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 11, 2008)

^^^^ Nothing like a lil eye candy to make you blow your diet!! So worth it!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 11, 2008)

pfft.
I'd rather blow a diet than sound like a complete blithering twat.


----------



## Willa (Nov 11, 2008)

^^


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_pfft.
I'd rather blow a diet than sound like a complete blithering twat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
He was probably doing more looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 than listening anway...so I'm sure you're good!! They are such visual creatures!!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_He was probably doing more looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 than listening anway...so I'm sure you're good!! They are such visual creatures!!_

 
Uh.
You've probably never looked at pics of me climbing then. >.<
We're talking oversized sweats and a big t-shirt with no makeup and a Britney bun here. He wasn't looking at _anything_.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 11, 2008)

^^^ Good Point...unless he got a view of the climb itself! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 There is still hope!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok today is Day 1 of trying again to give up soda!

Good article about the pros and cons of sweetners 

Natural sweeteners that can replace sugar - Healthy Living on Shine


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 11, 2008)

No soda as of yet...But I sure do want one!! Uggghhh


----------



## Willa (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_No soda as of yet...But I sure do want one!! Uggghhh_

 
Hang on Tish!
I would eat sooooooo bad some chocolate
But I wont
And you wont drink this evil thing you're dreaming of!

Let's do it together


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Hang on Tish!
I would eat sooooooo bad some chocolate
But I wont
And you wont drink this evil thing you're dreaming of!

Let's do it together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I'm gonna give it my best effort..."I know Shimmer is smiling" 
I guess it's good for me I don't like chocolate...that would be another hurdle to cross!! 
Hang in there Willa..I'm fighting right here beside you!!


----------



## Willa (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks! Need the help, because the vending machine is calling me
I can hear it from in the hallway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess I'll go get some water
Need to bring lime and lemon juice to add to my water...


----------



## melliquor (Nov 11, 2008)

Good luck Tish... it is HARD to give up soda... i am still trying to.  At least i have cut way down than what i used to drink.


----------



## nunu (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello my lovelies!

Today my eating was bad but i was on the treadmill for an hour (lost 420 calories) and also did 100 sit ups going to do another 100 before bed.

Breakfast-nothing
Lunch- Grilled chicken and a bit of rice (i hate it when my mom cooks lunch, she makes the most yummiest rice ever and i couldn't not have a tiny amount)
Dinner- Half Roast beef sandwich.

Snacks- My cousin brought over dunkin doughnuts! I had 1..and a hald..(bad)


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey guys! Is it cool if I join this thread even if my goal isn't weight loss? I'm very happy with my weight right now, my problem is that I have a tendency to let my fitness routine slide as soon as my life starts getting busy or stressful. I was in fantastic shape this summer but since school started in September I've been letting exercise slide, and I'm currently what you would call skinny fat. I look good, but I sure as hell don't feel good.

I normally do Pilates from a DVD I have, and I did 10 minutes of abs, 10 minutes of thighs and 10 of stretches just now and good god am I out of shape. I don't workout in gyms, it's never been my thing and I can't afford a gym membership right now. My fitness goals are to work up to doing 50 minutes of Pilates every other day within the next few weeks, and to alternate that with cardio... somehow. That's an issue for me, I have bad knees and running is so hard on them. I have to think on that one.

My diet is pretty decent right now, but there are a few things I want to tweak. I need to be eating more fresh vegetables, I have frozen veggies or in stuff I've cooked a lot, but I need more fresh stuff. I also need to cut back on sugar a bit. And I'm trying to eat less meat, so finding alternative protein sources is one of my current challenges.


----------



## Jello89 (Nov 12, 2008)

Eating well is so hard for me when Im a student
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Today I had an exam at 8h30 pm. I studied from 10am-8pm with an hour break for lunch and coffee and mindless crap. I find im always eating when i study. Like after lunch. I had a billion snacks while i studied. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not cool. Then I had fries at 10pm after my examp
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sniff. It was only like 7 fries in all. Still
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to find some willpower in me somewhere.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 12, 2008)

^^ I know how you feel...That is how I am when I have a office job...I snack snack snack...Have no reason why...But that is what I did...Now that I am home...I have to make myself eat...It's weird.


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 12, 2008)

Studying for a midterm and snacking on Chex Mix right now, actually...
must stop now.
Thanks for the reminder!

Today I had:
Whole wheat toast with peanut butter and a banana
Romaine Salad with a tiny bit of balsamic dressing (the newman's own low fat one) with half a chicken breast
an orange and a pear
Pesto and whole wheat pasta with the other half of the chicken breast
and now Chex Mix... which I will now put away.

I've had a good day food wise, but I haven't gone to the gym in a looong time.  And my gym buddy is moving back to her hometown (which is soooo sad because she's my best friend) because of personal problems.  

I feel like I've been in midterm time for a month and by the time they're over it'll be finals time.  ARG!!

I hope everyone's doing well and HI!! to all the new people posting in the thread!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 12, 2008)

^^ Love Cheddar Chex Mix!!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 12, 2008)

Took it too easy to day for a day off (Canadian Rememberance Day).   I don't want to face the 3 days until the weekend in SUPER lazy mode, eating wasn't too horrible, just not stellar.  I think I didn't gain or lose anything the past couple days.  At least I'm uh, rested for tomorrows step aerobics class?


----------



## Willa (Nov 12, 2008)

Come on girls, a new day
We can do this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today for lunch I'm having parmesan sole fish with couscous

But tonight I don't know what I'll be having... I have to go downtown get a package a friend has for me. So I'll be home late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's bad because I don't like to have diner after 7 pm...


----------



## nunu (Nov 12, 2008)

hello!

B- cup of coffe
L- Vegetable soup
D-Not sure yet

Work out- tradmill (1 hour) 
            -Ab workouts.

Have a great day!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

You need more calories.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ Love Cheddar Chex Mix!!_

 
Me too, I could pick out all the thinkg i really like from a full bag in one day .... YUM YUM, I refrained from buying some at the store. 

All I bought was fresh fruit and Veggies , So i was proud of my grocery shopping =D.... If i could just get all of this damned Halloween Candy out of my house


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey guys! Just got up, meal one was a bowl of yogurt, chopped walnuts, and a bit of honey. I feel like honey is better for me than sugar, am I just pulling that one out of my ass? Anyway, I live by myself and I don't need to have breakfast/lunch/supper for other people, so I generally eat 5 or 6 small meals throughout the day. 

I've got an astrophysics assignment to hand in and go to that class, and then I'm going to go grocery shopping. I'm very low on everything, but I'm going to stock up on veggies. It sucks because I usually can't buy as much of a variety as I want because they'll go bad before I can eat them. But my cousin is coming to visit this weekend, and it's her birthday so I want to do a nice meal for her. I also love the feeling I get when I'm eating something healthy that I'm fueling my body.

Exercise.. I might do an ab workout later today. I want to ease myself back into things gently, I've done this before and it usually takes me a couple of weeks to get my routine up and running. I'll pop in later with meal updates. Good luck everybody!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

Excellent snack = red bell peppers with low fat cream cheese or cottage cheese.


----------



## Willa (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Excellent snack = red bell peppers with low fat cream cheese or cottage cheese. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh yeah I love cottage cheese!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey girls, just a lunch check in, still feeling lazy,  lunch was a chicken burger (I pregrilled afew skinless boneless chicken breasts last night) so I just toasted up some light Rye.   I had 2 non fat yoghurts for desert (and a diet pepsi shhhh).  

Just programming my TV shows to tape tonight then have to head back out to work. *mumbles about it* lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wish me a super duper step class!  I'm thinking I'll finally ad the things that make it a touch higher, but maybe only for the last set of cardio.  I'm still really struggling with my "recovery" I tend to burn out in the beginning and can't push it at the end.


----------



## melliquor (Nov 12, 2008)

My eating has been rubbish today... didn't have much because I am not feeling very well.

B... WW Cereal Bar
L... Bran Flakes w/ raisins and 1/2 pint skimmed milk
D... Bran Flakes w/ raisins and 1/2 pint skimmed milk
S... Apple and 3 clementines

I know i didn't eat a very balanced diet today.  I am feeling really poorly today.  Have a good evening ladies.  I am off to bed.


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_Me too, I could pick out all the thinkg i really like from a full bag in one day .... YUM YUM, I refrained from buying some at the store. _

 
Me too! I love the bagel chips and the rye chips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They need to stop putting so many pretzels in there!


----------



## nunu (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_My eating has been rubbish today... didn't have much because I am not feeling very well.

B... WW Cereal Bar
L... Bran Flakes w/ raisins and 1/2 pint skimmed milk
D... Bran Flakes w/ raisins and 1/2 pint skimmed milk
S... Apple and 3 clementines

I know i didn't eat a very balanced diet today. I am feeling really poorly today. Have a good evening ladies. I am off to bed._

 
I hope you feel better soon!

Right, for dinner i had pasta with chicken and vegetables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Off to do some workouts!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 12, 2008)

Ok *"My Weight Loss Girls"* I am going to the CCO early in the morning after my Dr's Appt...so if you need me to look for anything...PM me by tonight....

I highlighted Weight Loss Girls...because... please people just reading this thread I can only buy for so many at one time...Nothing personal...


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 12, 2008)

Have fun Tish!

I'm just hard boiling some eggs right now. Meal 2 was greeklies, my mum's invention. Home-made multigrain bread, cheddar cheese, some chopped onion, tomato, and greek spice with a little bit of sunflower oil, all broiled in my toaster oven. Meal 3 is going to be spinach salad, with one of the hard boiled eggs, tomatoes, onion, sunflower seeds, a little bit of home made balsamic vinagrette... And whatever else in my fridge takes my fancy. Meal 4 is probably going to be some cream of veggie soup with some more of the bread. Which reminds me, I need to make more. 

Exercise, I went grocery shopping today and missed the shuttle on the way back, so I ended up walking about 2 km with a bunch of groceries. Definitely was my cardio for the day. Plus, I've already walked 6.6 km today and it's only 2:30. Woot. I love my step counter.

ETA: I've had two cups of coffee to drink and a few glasses of water. And for a treat I've had a mint. It's the mints that get me. I could eat 20 of them in a sitting. So sugary!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 12, 2008)

I have not done crap today but work on my PC Virus! UGGHHH I hate Spyware!! 

But with that being said I have not eaten anything but raisens and I have had no soda either!


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 12, 2008)

By the way, sending out some love for those of you who are trying to cut out/cut down on soda. It's hard but it's so important. Once you stop completely, after a few months if you try and have some again it will burn your throat like you would not believe. I went a year without soda once, when I was little because my mum was sick and was playing around with our diet, and when I drank it again I thought I was dying. I was at McDonalds and I think I sprayed it everywhere and made a fool of myself. It was soooo painful, and it really hit home for me how bad that stuff is for you.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey Girls step class was good, I still had to struggle a bit , but I felt good afterwards :-D


----------



## Jello89 (Nov 13, 2008)

I just put up a list of things to eat for breakfast on my fridge. HEALTHY things. Foods that are high in Protein and in Fiber. SOmething that could make me happy and last a few hours. Hopefully starting off healthy in the morning will impact my decisions during my day at school! And I will DRINK DRINK DRINK WATER!


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes! I walked 10 km today. That's about 6 miles for you Americans. I'm happy with that, I'd like to do at least 5 km a day, which is tricky some days depending on my schedule. Tomorrow I'm going to do another 30 minute Pilates workout, and try to find a store that sells free weights that's along the bus route I'm taking tomorrow. I left my old ones at my parents' place, and I need to pick some more up. I'm also going to look around and see if I can find a workout DVD that has a variety of cardio routines that won't kill my knees. I'm all about the workout DVDs. I'll also try to hit 5 km. I'm sure I will, I've got a bunch of errands to run tomorrow and I have no car so...

For food tomorrow... I've gone two days without meat so I'm going to have meat tomorrow. Meal 1 will be yogurt and nuts and honey again, meal 2 will be an open face avocado sandwich (basically a sandwich without the second piece of bread, avocado, tomatoes, onion, and some balsamic vinegrette), meal 3 will be Tuna Cheddar Chowder (so incredibly yummy), meal 4 will be spinach salad, this time without the egg, and meal 5 will be a baked potato. 

I have to be careful tomorrow. I'm going to go study in a cafe (which is where I get the most work accomplished) and I have to make sure I eat before I go. I will have tea when I'm there. No food, no chai tea latte, no delicious lemon cheesecake squares. Only tea.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 13, 2008)

4:20 am ...And I am just getting ready to go to bed! My day will certainly suck!! My mind was to busy to sleep!!! I hope you ladies have a great day!


----------



## melliquor (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello Ladies.

I am feeling alot better today than yesterday so my eating is alot better.  

B... Mcdonalds Hashbrown and Lg Diet Coke (bad of me)
L... Chicken Pot Pie soup and salad
D... Pork Chops, Pototoes and Mixed Veg and salad
S... Clementines and apple

Yesterday, I did manage to do my 10000 steps for the day... it should have been more but i was so tired... couldn't be bothered.  

I only have 2 goals today and i really want to stick to them...

1. Do my exercise video
2. Stick to my points

Have a good day today.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 13, 2008)

Nutmeg - WOW 10 k 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Update we did our weigh in today and I'm down anoth 7 lbs the past 2 weeks

So continuing Slow and steady, 19.8 lbs overall over the past 6 weeks. I just can't seem to make myself push harder to get better results i know that I COULD but I get lazy.  From 351.2 to 331.4... 

I need to push myself harder this week now that I'm feeling better, last week was almost a write off, I tried but still tired out SUPER fast.  I only have 2 more weeks and I reallllllly wanted to be able to run a 15 minute mile by the end of november.  Tonights a Gym night, need to try and keep the cardio up.  

I also need to work my shoulders and abs they are my weakest muscles.  I get tired SO quickly on the shoulder excercises.  And Abs as well, the muscles fatigue pretty quickly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways slow but steady right?  I guess I just feel like I should be doing more but I should be happy that I'm at least sticking with what I am doing.  It's DEFINATELY time to take it to the next level though.


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks snowflakelashes, I definitely don't do that everyday. At some point I'll raise my goal from 5 km upwards, but for now I think that's realistic. I'm already at 1.9 km today, so that's good.

It's good that you want to push yourself harder, but honestly almost 20 pounds over 6 weeks is a great achievement. Way to go.


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 13, 2008)

Just checking in. I'm on meal 3 right now, the day has gone very well. I did my pilates, I was so sore when I started but I wasn't as tired when I was done. I also cleaned my apartment because my cousin is coming to visit this weekend. I'm so excited to see her! And my bf just called to say he loves me. Literally, it was a 20 second call. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm off to a doctor's appointment as soon as I finish my soup, and then I'm going to study at a coffee shop/cafe. I will not have anything but tea.


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 13, 2008)

In lecture right now...shhh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tish, I hope you get some sleep.  NutMeg, you're doing really great on the exercise. Snoflakes, congrats on the weightloss!!!!

All I've had today is black coffee and gum.  I'm getting hungry but I'll be in classes back to back until 8pm.  Need to go grocery shopping tonight.  Although, I think I should eat first.  I don't know if it sounds weird but if I go shopping while I'm hungry I buy a lot more random crap. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey girls, I did 1/2 hour on the treamill kind of slow though, and 20 minutes rowing (i took it easy but it still made me feel light headed... darnit!)  and some weights mostly arms, worked shoulders, biceps and triceps.  And afew squats but hardly enough to count... trying to figure out supper I'm thinking yet another chicken sandwhich and some cucumber or something.


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 13, 2008)

So today wasn't perfect, but I'm still happy with it. I did my pilates workout, got 5.8 km of walking in (this is throughout the day, power walking, usually with a backpack full of textbooks), and stuck to my meal plan for the most part. I did buy a greek salad while I was out, which wasn't as bad as getting a lemon cheesecake square so I'll get over it. I've subbed that for the spinach salad in my plan. To drink I've had one cup of green tea, and many glasses of water. For treats I had a mint, and one of those little Halloween sized chocolate bars. 

ETA: I had a snack. Crackers, cream cheese, and red pepper jelly. 

My cousin is showing up tomorrow morning, so I can't really put a meal plan together for tomorrow because I don't know what we'll get up to. My goals for the weekend are to try and hit 10 km everyday (which I think is possible, we'll be touring the city), and to try to avoid a lot of sugar. I'm going to keep track of what I'm eating to make sure I'm getting all my food groups and such. I'll do pilates again on Sunday night after she leaves. 

Lizzie: Smart plan, I always buy junk if I shop hungry. And if I buy, I eat it.

Snowflakelashes: Sounds good. If you get discouraged remember that consistency is what's going to get you to where you want to be, not burning out.

Tish: Did you manage to get to sleep? I hate not being able to fall asleep, I feel like the whole day afterwards is shot.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 14, 2008)

nutmeg sounds like you're doing stella, and thanks that's what I keep repeating that I'm going Slow and Steady that this isn't a quick fix, this is what i have to be able to maintain forever.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

I went to sleep about 4:30 ...Up at 6:30 to get my son off to school and I am still up...I have had the worst virus on my PC and it took my dh and I over 3 days to get it cleaned up! But I am sleeping in tomorrow..after I get little man off to school that is!


----------



## nunu (Nov 14, 2008)

Hello everyone, checking in to post my food and golas diary.

Yesterday:B- Toast
               L- Pasta and chicken
               D- Crepe with turkey.

I walked for an hour and did some ab workouts.

Today: B-Toast.
          L- Salad 
          D- not sure.

Goal 250 sit ups and hour on the tradmill.


----------



## m_floffy_boes (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi everyone!
I'm thinking that participation in this thread will be good for me. *nod*

Okay, so I've done so many fitness classes this week, compared to the excercise I usually do (none).
I went to a one hour aerobics class on Monday morning, then on Tuesday I went swimming and did 30 lengths and then in the evening went to another Aerobics class (this one was pure cardio work-out for 45 minutes and stretching at the end. Oh my word, hell!), then I did nothing on Wednesday or Thursday due to work, and then this morning I've just been to a Step Aerpbics class, which I don't think I can do any more, as I have quite bad knee problems.

So I'm going to do Pilates instead.

I'm working again tomorrow, but on Sunday evening I think I might do a Pilates class.

It's been really fun actually. I really enjoy the classes.

My eating hasn't been too great, but at least I'm excercising as well, as opposed to just eating crap and not working it off!

And once I join the gym, I'll be able to use the gym equipment aswell.


----------



## Jello89 (Nov 14, 2008)

Yesterday
-B: Oatmeal with berries
- L: Coldcut Sandwich
-S: Bowl of mixed fruit + nutri grain bar
- D: Veal with Peas
No exercise because I am sick and dont wanna lol.


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *m_floffy_boes* 

 
_Hi everyone!
I'm thinking that participation in this thread will be good for me. *nod*

Okay, so I've done so many fitness classes this week, compared to the excercise I usually do (none).
I went to a one hour aerobics class on Monday morning, then on Tuesday I went swimming and did 30 lengths and then in the evening went to another Aerobics class (this one was pure cardio work-out for 45 minutes and stretching at the end. Oh my word, hell!), then I did nothing on Wednesday or Thursday due to work, and then this morning I've just been to a Step Aerpbics class, which I don't think I can do any more, as I have quite bad knee problems.

So I'm going to do Pilates instead.

I'm working again tomorrow, but on Sunday evening I think I might do a Pilates class.

I'm having coffee and toasted English Muffins as we speak. I have a midterm in a few hours so I want to be a little more fueled than normal. Good luck everybody!

It's been really fun actually. I really enjoy the classes.

My eating hasn't been too great, but at least I'm excercising as well, as opposed to just eating crap and not working it off!

And once I join the gym, I'll be able to use the gym equipment aswell. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Pilates=Awesome. I love it, so much fun. And it's really smart to take a class, because Pilates is one of those things that if you don't know how to do the exercise you won't get nearly as much out of it. It can look like you're doing
it right, but you won't see the same results. So it's good to have someone to teach you. 

And definitely try to get the diet in there, I think a lot of people underestimate how important it is.

I'm having coffee and toasted English Muffins as we speak. I have a midterm in a couple hours, so I need to be fueled.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

Ok...Please don't tell my dh I told you this!! He does pilates!! OMG he loves it...But he will never tell his friends that he takes the classes or does pilates...He thinks it would ruin his "Hard" image!!


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, knowing the kind of body Pilates gives people I have to say... Lucky!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

^^ Unlucky...His body looks way better than mine...so intimidating!! But 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 He is a lean mean muscular fighting machine....I am still after 4 years of being with him trying to pinch an inch!


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah, my bf has a better body than me too. But don't ever tell him I said that, because I would NEVER hear the end of it. In fact, when I told him I did 30 minutes of Pilates yesterday, he texted me a couple of hours later to tell me that he'd just worked out for an hour and a half.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

^^ Exactly!! My husband knows he has a great body ...I just kind of look at him sometimes without him seeing me, so funny..

The other day we were watching a commercial for the Bowflex...And the dude on the commercial was talking about how nice his body has gotten from using the Bowflex machine and he said "The greatest thing is, since I have been using BowFlex .."My wife even looks at me and gives me that little wink every now and again" 

My dh said...I wish my wife would look at me and give me that little wink every now and again...

I said...as I was walking away...Maybe you should get a BowFlex


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 14, 2008)

Tish, you crack me up.


----------



## m_floffy_boes (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_Pilates=Awesome. I love it, so much fun. And it's really smart to take a class, because Pilates is one of those things that if you don't know how to do the exercise you won't get nearly as much out of it. It can look like you're doing
it right, but you won't see the same results. So it's good to have someone to teach you. 

And definitely try to get the diet in there, I think a lot of people underestimate how important it is.

I'm having coffee and toasted English Muffins as we speak. I have a midterm in a couple hours, so I need to be fueled._

 
I'm so excited to do some Pilates.
I think it's the kind of thing I'll be able to do.

Like...Aerobics is all fun and stuff, but my favourite part of the lesson is getting to stretch out at the end! I'm like 'FINALLY, something I can do!'.
Being flexible is the only thing going for me 'fitness' wise. Haha.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey girls just a lunch check in, had a chicken sandwhich (yes again but I knew if I cooked up the chicken in advance at least I'd have healthy options all week haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )  Just need to pack yoghurt and fruit for a snack this aft and I'm good to go... 

Need to work out though, I need to be  consistent, sinc ethat's what I keep telling myself that I have goign for myself. I'm not doing anything super extreme but if I do it 6 days out of the week I think that helps.  It's so hard to be patient though lol :-D 

m_floffy_boes: sounds like you're doing stellar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tish : you're so silly!


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 14, 2008)

I agree that flexibility is key. I used to be a gymnast, so if I'm not flexible I feel like I'm terribly out of shape. Which is one of the reasons I love pilates, it incorporates flexibility into the workout as well as doing stretches afterwards. 

And you're so right snowflake, you won't be able to take it to the next level until you're in better shape, and you'll get into better shape by being consistent. It's going to be a long journey, but this is the healthiest way to do it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah I would like to get into Yoga and Rock Climbing (Thanks Shimmer) because I bore easily and it looks like something that would keep my attention. My dh is always trying to get me to go to Pilates with him...I keep telling him I do pilates almost every night with him and I don't particulary care to subject myself to continued bodily manuvering  outside of my mandatory wifely duties...

Yeah...
He picked a good one over here!! This is my choice most nights 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This is him most days and nights


----------



## melliquor (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey all.

After reading about how great Pilates is... i might have to try it.  I need to start doing more exercise.  I do alot of walking and an exercise video a couple of times a week but i know i need to step up in order to keep up my 2lb a week average.  

My eating has been alright... very tired today and still feeling really poorly.  I am so tired of being sick all the time.  I have nibbled on some cheese and had a donut today but i need comfort food.  I will try and claw back some points in the next couple of days.  If i just maintain this week, I will be happy with that.

B... 1 egg, 3x bacon, and 2 toast w/ light spread
L... Nothing
D... Chicken fajitas and curly fries
S... 4 crackers with cheddar cheese and a jam donut

I am really missing fruit and veg.  I will improve my eating tomorrow and make sure i get my milk and fruit and veg portions in.

Have a good evening.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey girls got back from the gym and heading out.  Did a "light" work out but at least I worked out. 

30 minutes Eliptical and 17 minutes on the bike (while i was waiting for the eliptical) and 15 minutes of free weights and stretches and such...


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Yeah I would like to get into Yoga and Rock Climbing (Thanks Shimmer) because I bore easily and it looks like something that would keep my attention. My dh is always trying to get me to go to Pilates with him...I keep telling him I do pilates almost every night with him and I don't particulary care to subject myself to continued bodily manuvering  outside of my mandatory wifely duties...

Yeah...
He picked a good one over here!! This is my choice most nights 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is him most days and nights 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Climbing is great for the core and is one of the best sports for people who like a consistent challenge. You get out of it what you put into it.


----------



## Jello89 (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh lala. 
B: Whole weat toast X 2 with all natural peanut butter and 1 banana. A coffee
L: Rice and Peas and a lice of bread with tomato on it. Dont ask. Its this italian thing. When we have bread that is too hard to eat but dont want it to go to waste, we wet it with a bit of water, put some tomatoe slices, olive oil, salt, pepper and oregano. I swear it tastes good.
S: Ham and asparagus Quiche
Snack: Here is the thing. I watched a movie with my sister so I kinda ate 1 large green apple(good), 2 small pears(good) and A WHOLE BAG OF CRIPSY MINIS! I know they are not that bad. But still A whole damn bag.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Nov 15, 2008)

Pilates and Rock Climbing are both awesome. You REALLY feel it when you are finished =D. Tish If I were you I would look into it....


I'm not even going to tell you ladies about my day .... 

Tomorrow will be better. 


Hi to all the new ladies =D


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 15, 2008)

The last time I went rock climbing I had a hard time getting up off of the ground because the bottom holds were really small and I am really weak.  I want to try it again now...hopefully I've gotten stronger (or at the very least a little lighter! haha)

Also, y'all are making me hungry with the what I ate today posts!  Even though I just ate an hour ago...well, whatever.

Tish, how was the CCO?


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 15, 2008)

I hauled so bad Lizzie!!! 

L/s
DarkSide
Pink Freeze
Utter Pervette

p/p
Cash Flow
Nice Vice
Greenstroke
Perky

DipDown F/l

Chartru Paint


Eversun Blush

Fix+

Zoomlash -2 

Richmetal 
Quick Flash
Deep Deposit


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 15, 2008)

Tish I'm soooo jealous!
Ooooooh...the paint and those paint pots!!!  And dip down!  Fantastic haul


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah and I went back today!!! Bad Girl
Fafi Squeeze it l/g
Cellopink lipgelee
BB Pink Beige l/s
4N l/s
Deep Brown Piggie
Oyster Girl l/g
Mylar e/s 
Siss l/s

My husband said you shop more to be a Unemployed person..I said yeah but my husband works and they love his credit card...He just shook his head and walked away


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow Tish that's some SERIOUS haulin :-D 

Today.. meh not feeling so hot so I took tylenol, I tried to function with the headache but it just didn't work at 4pm Igave in, took tylenol and a nap and now a shower, and finally ate too, half a chicken breast just feeling Meh. (I had fruit earlier)  need to get dressed and clean the house I just couldn't force myself to work out today. 

Good news though after my shower yesterday I tried on my target outfit which is a (Generous) 22.  And wored it to a friends she said it looked great, I had to be sure, can never tell from the mirror.  She tried on a dress she bought for christmas for me, too.  It's nice to have friends for that, my dads gone AND he's useless I could be wearing a paperbag and he'd shrug his shoulders .  

She said she can start to see the weight loss on me.  Which is good.  Always good to have positive reinforcement.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah!! and the inches will show even more so than the lbs!! Good Job!! you are doing so great!!


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 16, 2008)

Checking in. Lots of walking, I was all over the city and clubbing, so 17.5 km yesterday and 15.9 km today. However I was drunker last night than I've been in... maybe ever. And I had poutine for lunch today. I'm so bad.


----------



## melliquor (Nov 16, 2008)

Good Morning peeps.  Looking forward to my weigh in today.  I don't weigh myself until 12.  I have been a bit bad over the weekend but nothing really crazy.  I am learning how to control myself... even when i am nibbling on stuff i shouldn't.

Today we are having a big roast dinner... so i will using most of points for that...
B... Scrambled Eggs and 1 toast
L... Roast chicken, roast potatoes, brussel sprouts, carrots, cranberry sauce, and yorkshire pudding
D... 4x ritz crackers and salad (won't be able to eat much after my huge lunch... which we will be eating at 3)
S... Apple and orange

Todays goals are...
1. Do my exercise video
2. Stay within my points... this is is not going to be easy because we are going to have lots of nibbles and then ice cream for dessert
3. 10000 steps for today... don't know if i can do this because i won't be going anywhere today

I will post my loss in about an hour.  Hope everybody has a good day.


----------



## melliquor (Nov 16, 2008)

I lost 1.5 lbs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













... YAY.  I hit my mini goal of 4th silver seven and hit my xmas goal.  I have lost 28.5 lbs now.  I changed my xmas goal to lose another 5lbs in the next 4 weeks.  I know that is def duable... i just have to be careful and don't fall off the wagon before i go on hols.

Also... did my exercise video
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for 30 min.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 16, 2008)

Tish - Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nutmeg - Sounds like you had fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope you feel okay today ? 

Mel - That's so great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh I ate a HUGE fatty brunch/lunch but it was soooo good.  My cheat for the week, i've been pretty decent diet wise all week so I figure this will ramp up my metabolism.  Will have a modest supper.  Wore my target outfit to brunch so that was good.  Now I need to order another one.  This was suppose to be for Christmas.


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 16, 2008)

You all are doing so great!!!!!!!


----------



## Willa (Nov 17, 2008)

Girls!!!!!!!

I think my body is starting to melt a little because last night I was putting on my old yoga pants (low waist) and I noticed that my stomach wasnt as bloated as it was 2 weeks ago!!!











Yeah baby!


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 17, 2008)

Yay Willa! It's so much cooler when you can actually see that you've lost weight.

Ok, so after my wild and crazy weekend (which was so much fun!) I got wacked with some sort of virus, and now I have a fever/chills/really sore throat, etc. Drat. So no pilates until I feel like a person again.

Food yesterday, hashbrowns, two bowls of veggie soup, a baked potato, and baked onion and carrot. Today thus far, yogurt with nuts and honey, and a cup of green tea. I need to have an awesome salad today.


----------



## Willa (Nov 18, 2008)

Girls???

Anybody home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I had a very good lunch at work, I won't fell asleep during the afternoon... hahaha


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm still alive. Still a little delirious though. Yesterday I had greeklies and broccoli cheese sause over linguini. I have realised I eat a lot of cheese. Is this a bad thing?


----------



## nunu (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi guys! Sorry, i've been missing, i was getting ready for my graduation etc..It's over now and i'm officially a graduate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm trying to get back on track now, eat healthy and reach my goals. 

Good luck all! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Willa (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_I'm still alive. Still a little delirious though. Yesterday I had greeklies and broccoli cheese sause over linguini. I have realised I eat a lot of cheese. Is this a bad thing?_

 
What is greeklies?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hi guys! Sorry, i've been missing, i was getting ready for my graduation etc..It's over now and i'm officially a graduate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm trying to get back on track now, eat healthy and reach my goals. 

Good luck all! Keep up the good work._

 
Congrats nunu!!!!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 18, 2008)

Congrats nunu!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 19, 2008)

worked out Okay.. 32 minutes and 2 miles on the eliptical and FIVE just FIVE minutes on the stairmaster, plus weights for around 20 minutes. Just an hour.  I have step tomorrow and didn't want to exhaust myself and the 5 minutes on the stairmaster was evil! I wanted to do ten but I only made it to 5, my heart rate was like 180.. yeesh!


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 19, 2008)

Congrats nunu! Must be an awesome feeling.

Willa, greeklies are any kind of bread topped with cheese, chopped onion, tomato, mushrooms, olives... pretty much whatever you want, broiled until the cheese is bubbly, and then drizzled with oil and greek spice, and broiled a little bit longer. My mum made up the name, it's just one of those things we had when I was growing up.


----------



## Willa (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow...


----------



## skateranddancer (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey girls I am joining ya'll if that's ok!!!! 

My stats are:
H:5'8
CW:154
GW:135
BMI: 23.3

I am a college student and I find myself binging WAAAAY too much!! Not only is the weight gain bothering me asthetically, but also from a physical aspect. My BP is 115/70 for the first time since I was 11 and obese, generally it runs 100/60. I want to get MOVING AND GROOVING again! 

Today my plan and goals are.....

Breakfast: Clif Kids Bar 120calories, 3 grams of Fat, 3 grams of fiber
WATER!
Lunch: 6 inch Turkey sub with Mustard/Lettuce/Tomato/Onion
300 Calories, 4.5 grams of fat, 5 Grams of Fiber
Baked Chips ?

Snacks and dinner have yet to be decided.


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 19, 2008)

English muffins for breakfast today, I had a spinach salad with a hard boiled egg for my final meal last night. I think I'll have some chicken today. And no mints. 

I've been having lots of camomille tea with honey and lemon to help my throat get better. It's also delicious. I want to start pilates again, but I still can't powerwalk without breathing heavily, so maybe another day off. We'll see how I feel later.

Keep up the good work ladies.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey girls today is a new day, breakfast 2 nf yoghurst, lunch leftovers, 1 cup chicken and rice, one cup ground beef+vegies. LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Another chicken stew type dish will be for supper.  I hopefully have step aerobics tonight, if not I will head to the gym instead. I'm hoping for step though it was cancelled on monday and its going to be hard enough to get back into after missing one class!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 19, 2008)

*eyes blueberry muffin*
I swear it just jumped in my mouth y'all.


----------



## Willa (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_*eyes blueberry muffin*
I swear it just jumped in my mouth y'all._

 
Man, I wish I'd get that one... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




----> Gone improving my english

Btw, I ate a small pizza (7'') for lunch with a little bit of coucous salad. For diner I don't know, because I'm going to a VIP evening at MUFE and I'll be so excited that I won't have time to eat


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 19, 2008)

So I thought I'd do an inspiration post on why I want to be in shape. 

Reasons: Less headaches (Argh!), my back and neck aren't as stiff and sore, all round feeling of wellbeing, self confidence, self esteem, looks, better health (especially when I'm older)... Anyone else?


----------



## Willa (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_So I thought I'd do an inspiration post on why I want to be in shape. 

Reasons: Less headaches (Argh!), my back and neck aren't as stiff and sore, all round feeling of wellbeing, self confidence, self esteem, looks, better health (especially when I'm older)... Anyone else?_

 
To be abble to wear the clothes that I want and not those that fit on my bizar shape. To feel better when I wake up in the morning, to sleep better!, to feel more confident with myself so that I can actually do the things I want, better job and such...

I could write for hours


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_*eyes blueberry muffin*
I swear it just jumped in my mouth y'all._

 
Yeah...that happens to me all the time...Just sitt'n mind'n my own business and mouth flies open...Horrible good tasting stuff flies in....Before I know anything...teeth have chewed and throat has swallowed....Damn bodily functions....what tha Hell!!


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 19, 2008)

^ Yeah I did it too. Except on my part it was more like I was walking by a coffee shop, and a magnetic force pulled me in and forced me to drink a chai latte.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 19, 2008)

^^ I know...Our bodies just have complete control over our minds!! Damn it!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 19, 2008)

Shimmer...you have to go to TJ Maxx I will show you what I got for $10 in a sec....So cute...Great Stocking Stufferes
















These were all marked down from $2.00 to $3.00 oer set


----------



## SkylarV217 (Nov 19, 2008)

SO I'm really gaining motivation to lose weight now. I'm trying to figure out which of the dvd work out systems is the best. I'm hoping to really slim donw b/4 it gets warm....


Keep me motivated please


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 19, 2008)

Congrats nunu!!!

I can't wait to be done.  Monday night I stayed up finishing an essay and took a two hour nap.  So then I had a three hour lab and four back to back lectures.  Then I had to go to work (I'm writing tutor at the Student Advising and Learning Center) and I didn't get home until 11pm.  I'm so burned out.  

I didn't have time to pack a lunch so I bought a sandwich at school and a grapefruit juice and it cost me ten bucks!  I really need to use my weekends to prep stuff to bring with me on school days.

Tish, all your hauling is making me drooool!
Oh, and Skylar....YOU CAN DO IT!!! *motivates*


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 19, 2008)

^^ yeah this was a cheapie haul I spent $10.56


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 20, 2008)

Oye girls, feeling super FAT lol. 

But I don't know why one of those things that you just FEEL.  

I did 20 minutes on the bike
30 minutes on the eliptical
20 minutes on the treadmill
and maybe 15-20 minutes free weights

since there was no step class today. 


Hilight of day a friend stopped by work (she had to ask a work related question) and we haven't seen each other in ages and she complimented my makeup.  She's SUCH a sweethear, I love when people do that... most of the time its when I am wearing Auqadisiac to line my lower lash line i guess that's a really great look for me! (Thanks to Ashley the MA who taught me to do that!!)


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 20, 2008)

Sitting here watching the last 10 lbs bootcamp lol, I always feel like such a cardio deficient lazybone after watching shoes like this.  lol 

Shopping for a target outfit, but I don't get it.  I fit mostly 3x clothes from additionelle but they list a 3x 

Bust 50-52 inches (I'm 55") 
Waist 42-44 inches (I'm 51.5") 
Hips 52 to 54... (only one that i'm matchy on... lol hips are around 54 or 55. 

I want to order a 2x but that might be too much of a lofty goal? I'm mean I haven't had a 38 waist since Jr High... but the tops really cute and so I figure it would be something good to hang on my door and look at. Its suppppper cute except it shows off too much arm.  But I'm learning to let go of  that somewhat.  I still dislike my arms but I'm learning to live with it.  

Also a pair of dark jeans in 22 , (thinking of getting both a 20 and a 22, i'm TOTALLY a jeans girl so it'll be good to have something ) the jean is a TALL and pretty classic cut dark wash, not tapered, not wide leg, totally my eternal style (i've detested tapered jeans, i was so releaved when boot cuts became in style... now I just don't care what's in style, I'm a boot cut girl, and if that makes me look outdated I just .. really don't give a darn lol). 

Decisions decisions...


----------



## Holly (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_So I thought I'd do an inspiration post on why I want to be in shape. 

Reasons: Less headaches (Argh!), my back and neck aren't as stiff and sore, all round feeling of wellbeing, self confidence, self esteem, looks, better health (especially when I'm older)... Anyone else?_

 
For me, I want to feel healthy, and look healthy. There's so much clothing that would love to wear, but because of my size (med-large), I can't wear it. With losing weight as well, it will help my back problems (I slipped my disc twice in the last 3 months, and had to go to the hospital, and have been in physio). Also, I just want to prove myself that I can be the weight that I have always wanted to be, and it will be an amazing boost of self esteem. 

For me, my sister Jen is my inspiration. She used to always be 175-200lbs, and then in the last 4 years, shes been working out, eating right, and shes been an extremely healthy 120lbs (she did go down to 105, but then she joined rollerderby like me and got toned and some really nice muscle), and she looks AMAZING! She always gets complimented on her looks, and I know I would love to hear that about myself.


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok, today was a weird food day for me, filled with weird cravings and oral fixation. It sounds a lot more crude than it was, I had to have something in my mouth all day. And I can't chew gum because it throws my jaw out of place and I get headaches (speaking of which I need to go to the chiropractor and get that fixed again), so basically I was snacking constantly. 

I had: tea, chai latte, english muffin, oven baked chicken, french onion soup, lots of mints (argh!), and some veggie snacks... Along with lots of other random things, like olives, and crackers, and whatever I could get my hands on. I should have had a salad. I need to have more salads. And less cheese.

Tomorrow: Salad, no meat, probably peas and corn at some point, something to use up the last of my bread before it goes stale, and pilates!


----------



## Willa (Nov 20, 2008)

Tish, I'm jealous!!!!
That's so many beautiful things for 10$!!!!!!!!!
Need to go to Texas soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for me, last night I went to the VIP event at MUFE.
Got many cute little gifts, also, got offered by the manager to help her. She want's to start teaching me everything tomorrow. 
I was totally freaking out, that's my dream coming true! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For diner I had a crab salad sandwich, with couscous salad and brocoli salad. 

Today I don't have my lunch, so I'll go to the cafeteria but I'll take an egg salad sandwich.


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok, I'm checking in. First off I just realised that I haven't been reporting my daily walking, so since Saturday was the last one I reported:

Sunday: 3.5 km. Not my goal, but I was pretty sick.
Monday: 2.8 km. See above.
Tuesday: 5.4 km. I was still sick, but I made myself go for a long walk.
Wednesday: 4.4 km. 

So, I need to ramp up the daily steps. Today I'm at 2 km, and I wasn't intending on going out (a lot of homework), but I think I'll go for a walk later and try to get above 5 km.

Anyway, food today I had trail mix, then cream of veg soup, and a baked potato. Still need to have a salad, that's going to be my next meal. No mints thus far, yay! This morning I had two cups of coffee, and I've also had a cup of chai tea (not the latte form).

Exercise today, I did 40 minutes of pilates. Yay! I feel so freaking good now. I did 10 minutes abs, 10 buns/thighs, 10 shoulders and arms with 3 pound weights (I got them on Saturday before I got sick), and 10 minutes flexibility. It went really great, I know I've taken almost a week off what with having guests and being sick, but I think some muscle built up in that week. I'm going to see how I feel tomorrow, but I might do a smaller workout then too.

Sounds cool Willa! P.S. I'm jealous of your crab sandwich, I want one now.

Skylar, I'm sending you motivation!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 20, 2008)

Willa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OMG, hey so where's the MUFE in montreal? I'll have to make sure I stop by next time I visit my sister. (Probably next year sometime, i was there 07 for her wedding but I need to go back to visit next year, just for a couple of days.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Nutmeg you are doing so great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So me, i worked out a little bit, d30 minutes on the bike, just over 5 miles,  30 minutes on the eliptical at a slowwww pace, and 30 minutes on the treadmill slowwwwwer pace.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 21, 2008)

I have not worked out in 2 weeks...But I have been eating good...


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 21, 2008)

Good job with the cardio snowflake, I can't do that, I get so bored. 

Tish, do you want us to harass you about working out, or leave it be?

Final walking distance, 3.8 km. I wanted to go for a walk, but the sun sets at about 4:30 now and I don't feel comfortable walking around by myself in the dark here so I didn't hit 5 km. I had a spinach salad with tomatoes, a bit of onion, a hard boiled egg, and some home made honey mustard red wine vinegar dressing. Also, I know I said today was a no meat day, but I had chicken fried rice, but with fish instead of chicken. So fish, wild rice, corn, peas, green pepper, onion, garlic, etc. Really good, and I made enough for left overs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm also having popcorn right now as a snack.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 21, 2008)

nutmeg thanks, I can make myself stay longer but not go faster, it annoyes me a little because I really do wish I could ramp up the intensity so i didn't ahve to stay so long in the gym! 

I forgotyesterday I weighed myself and was down another 4 lbs from last week so... Roar.  Need to keep it up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eatings been okay... had a 1/4 of a donut this am though, was going to have half and cut it agian, half of a half lol :-D My gals are trying to convince me to cheat tonight though "You can have a drink or two!, you know you need cheat days"  I was like ummm I'll call you tomorrow okay? lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_Good job with the cardio snowflake, I can't do that, I get so bored. 

Tish, do you want us to harass you about working out, or leave it be?
_

 
BOTH actually....


----------



## Calhoune (Nov 21, 2008)

New struggler reporting...

I'm 17 and weigh 73kg (160.6 lbs) and I'm 172cm (5''8) and nedless to say I'm not happy with that... my BMI is closing in on the overweight, right now I'm about 24.7 and overweight is at 25.
I really want to get in shape until the next summer! I figure that's a reasonable enough time. I'm looking at trying to lose about 10 kgs but my main focus will just be to get into shape and tone up a bit, and if I'll loose some excess blubber in the process I'll just consider that the cherry ontop.

It's hard to eat healthy when you live with a single dad that only keeps beer and sausage in the fridge, but I hope I'll be able to make it. I've been saving up for months to be able to buy a gym card to the place my friends are going to, because I knew I'd never be able to kick myself and get going on my own, so hopefully training with my friends will help me.

I will say motivation and comittment are my biggest problem. Well not motivation, I really want this, but still someone I keep cheating and eating bad stuff. I don't understand myself sometimes.

My goal with this is to finally feel comfortable in my own body.


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 21, 2008)

Well Tish you know where we are. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Man snowflake, you are just loosing weight like crazy!

Welcome Calhoune, motivation and commitment are everyone's problems! Lol.

Ok, I finally hit my walking goal again 6.4 km today. I may revise my previous goal of 10 km to 5 km, just because it's fall now and raining almost everyday... I don't like being out in the rain if I don't have to. No pilates as of yet, I might do the 10 minute cardio thing and 10 flexibility later. My arms are sore from yesterday, which I like in the twisted way that only a former gymnast could, lol.

Food, english muffins for breakfast, shepherd's pie, and I just woke up from a long nap and had ice cream before I could tell myself not too. And I had 4 mints earlier... Ugh. Oh well, refocus tomorrow.


----------



## Willa (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowflakelashes* 

 
_Willa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OMG, hey so where's the MUFE in montreal?_

 
There's many counters in Montreal, but the one I prefer is at The Bay, at Mc Gill station, near Ste-Catherine's street entrance on street level. 

Today I did not eat a lot, but it's okay
I was stressed by my first class at the MUFE MUA's appartment. It went well but I was very nervous.

I took a Juggo Juice mini mango juice, it was soooo good <3

Hope you are doing well girls


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey everyone! The thread's been a little quiet today...

In any case I've had a decent day as far as health. I had yogurt with nuts and honey, crackers, and cream of veggie soup thus far. I was pissed though, when I went to cut myself a slice of bread to go with my soup it was moldy! Sometimes I hate living in a humid climate. I'm probably going to have some of the fried rice I made the other day. I need some protein and carbs so it sounds good. And something else after that, I haven't decided what yet. I need to go grocery shopping tomorrow, the food situation is a little sparse.

Exercise, I think my step counter has 22 steps on it right now. I've been inside aaalllll day working on catching up on reading, doing some assignments, working on a paper, etc. However, I just finished doing 50 minutes of Pilates, and man did it kick my ass. Sometimes I love to hate the lady on my dvd, most of the time I'm so in the zone I don't even notice her, but every once in a while she says something particularly annoying and I snarl at her. Like after about 40 minutes, in the cardio section, she made some overly cheerful comment about starting to sweat. And I'm thinking, bitch please, I'm drenched and smelly so you can just shut up. And now I'm re-hydrating and cooling down, at which point I will go shower. 

Good luck ladies, and let us know how things are going.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 23, 2008)

oye lazy gluttonous weekend here.  Seriously, i just majorly fell off my plan, time to get back on track! I hope I didn't gain too much.


----------



## nunu (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it did feel great!!

I haven't been eating healthy or exercising! Shame...But i have been partying a lot lol, i'm sure with all the dancing i did burn a few calories lol..

I started seeing a difference, my jeans are not as tight as they used to be and so many of my friends who saw me at graduation thought i did lose some weight! Yaaaaaaaaaaaay
Well done guys! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Willa (Nov 23, 2008)

Had 2 burgers and an onion ring tonight.

Enough said


----------



## Holly (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm in Vancouver for the week with my parents to check it out before I move there, so chances are we're not going to be eating very healthy :X


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey ladies. Feeling pretty sick again today (even though I felt better yesterday? Go figure), so I didn't do much. My walking distance was 2.7 km, which was from getting groceries. As far as food goes, a bowl of tuna cheddar chowder, and steak with prawns and mushrooms. A very protein filled day, I was craving steak like crazy. Anyway tomorrow will have more veggies, pilates, and hopefully less sickness. 

*ETA:* I just did a 1 minute wall sit because I decided that I want my gymnastics legs back... Oh wow, I was in agony after 30 seconds. I'm going to try and do that everyday. My gymnastics coach was so evil, in a good way. Wall sits were one of her favs.

Holly, what area are you looking at? I'm in the Point Grey area.


----------



## Holly (Nov 24, 2008)

NutMeg: I'm really not sure yet, It's going to have to be somewhere I can take the sky train or the bus to Blanche MacDonald easily.

 Tomorrow we're checking out the school and I'm having my orientation (it was supposed to be on the 4th of December, but we planned this trip before we were told when the orientation was). 

And then we're just going to be looking around Vancouver 

There's a coordinator for Blanche MacDonald that helps students from out of the province to find places to stay (whether it be on their own, or living with roomates/other students, and depending on the price I'm willing to pay) but the thing is, she told me that normally she finds most places the month before the new classes starts (which kind of worries me in a way- it's so last minute! And since I'm in Edmonton, I can't easily just go to Vancouver to check places out, especially in the months of Dec/Jan/Feb)

Uh that turned into an essay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Any areas you can recommend that are a little cheapish that you know of? Because I'm really not sure where I'll even be looking!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't feel so great and I plan on napping instead of working out..


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey ladies, hope your Monday went well.

I didn't do pilates today, I'm still feeling pretty crappy. However I did walk 7.1 km today, so I'm pleased with that.

As far as food goes, crackers, a wrap with scrambled eggs, spinach, onion, mushrooms, green peppers, and some swiss cheese, and I'm currently chowing down on some coleslaw, without any sugar in it because I think that's gross. I bought a purple cabbage yesterday and man I am glad, I love purple cabbage. 

Holly, I'll send you a PM so we don't hijack the thread.


----------



## Willa (Nov 25, 2008)

My monday went well, ate lots of veggies and fruits
I wanted soooo bad to order food, but instead I made a good couscous salad with fish, and that's what I'm having for lunch today too.

This morning there was snow on the ground, I was mad because people who drive cars don't pay attention to the people on the sidewalk and they splash us all over... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I guess I'll take the bus/metro for the next 3 months.
Goodbye my 40 minutes walk per day... at least to go to work (and comeback). I'll walk with my man after diner instead.

Hello 70$ for the pass each month


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 25, 2008)

I am eating baked fish right now too...It stinks but it tastes so good!!!!


----------



## Willa (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah it doesnt smell very good, but it's good for your body, so just use a little Frebreeze here and there

I wish I could buy those scented candles... but I haven't found one that I like, it always smells like candy.

Tonight, still dont know what to make for diner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wish I completed the database I bought last month, you fillup the forms with your recipe's ingredients and then you can make an easy search with the ingredients you have. Lord knows how much cooking books I have... It's going to take me a year!!!

You can download it there :
Computer Cuisine Deluxe Recipe Software Database Organizer Macintosh OS X Windows
And if you want to access all the features you can pay 20$


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowflakelashes* 

 
_I don't feel so great and I plan on napping instead of working out.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Geat well soon Sweet Pea!!!


----------



## nunu (Nov 25, 2008)

Willa can i just say that i LOVE your avater??


----------



## Willa (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Willa can i just say that i LOVE your avater??_

 
Did you see that episode?
It's my favorite ever, but I also love the one where Joey plucks his eyebrows too much


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks TIsh!

I'm getting annoyed can my body just be healthy so I can work out without hickups please? !! Its hard to workout when your tummy is topsy turvy so I wussed out again, the idea of tripping off the eliptical to run to the washroom was just not appealing. I ate... Okay today though.  2 milk shakes (banana, cocoa, sugar free sweetner and skim milk) I need to try and keep those down to 1 a day and I'm not snacking tonight, maybe just sleeping early. 

I better feel good enough to workout tomorrow and I better not have gained weight, we're doing our weigh in tomorrow and I had a screw-up weekend.... So... yikes.


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 26, 2008)

Well snowflake if you did, then you did. You've been doing really well up until now, so while it would suck you just have to refocus and get back to your routine. You can do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Willa that database thing sounds fantastic! I don't really cook from recipes but if I did I would definitely use that. So cool.

Today was a good day, 7.3 km of walking and 40 minutes of pilates. I was going to do 50 minutes but I started getting a pretty wicked headache and I figured that was my body's way of telling that I'm still sick, so I cut it short. As far as eating goes, I had a bagel with cream cheese for breakfast, a veggie quesedilla, avocado with tomatoes, onions, and a bit of balsamic vinegar, and some pasta at my friends' place.

And, just now when I was getting up to leave my friends' house one of them told me I was looking in great shape.


----------



## nunu (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Did you see that episode?
It's my favorite ever, but I also love the one where Joey plucks his eyebrows too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes i have!!!! I've seen all of Friends episodes like millions of times lol!!! I don't have a favourite


----------



## Willa (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Yes i have!!!! I've seen all of Friends episodes like millions of times lol!!! I don't have a favourite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My sister introduced me to the serie like 1 year ago (on dvd).
Back then when it was on tv I wasnt very good in english (had to concentrate a lot to understand) but now that I get 99% of what is said in a conversation I can enjoy it more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NutMeg : I searched a lot for a free database for my recipes but when it's free it's not at it's best, so I paid 20$ for that one and it's #1

Today I'm having an egg salad sandwich and a macaroni and tuna salad on the side, with an apple and some delicious banana/coconut/pineapple yogourt


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 26, 2008)

well it is Thanksgiving tomorrow in the US and I can tell you all right now...My Mom is the best cook ever and I will more than likely consume far above 6,000 calories for the day....and then at midnight I am going to the Midnight madness sale at the CCO so I will try to walk off some of the cakes, pies, stuffing and such!! I will do good on my eating today to prepare for my massive feast and gorge on tomorrow!!!


----------



## Willa (Nov 26, 2008)

Hooo Tish, I wish I'd go eat at your mother's place


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 26, 2008)

Me too...that would mean less for me to eat....We are having so many people there this year....so it should be fun...I will take pictures of my cute lil Mom so you can see her...


----------



## Willa (Nov 26, 2008)

Ho yeah can't wait!

Here thanksgivings arent this big, and it's in october...
But I guess it's better like that, or I'd eat everything on the table 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This makes me think about christmas, we always go at my grandma's place. The same thing year after year, the poor woman can't cook... but she prepares the food every year, but it taste like cardboard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hate christmas for that


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 26, 2008)

AHHH  Poor Grandma!! My Mom does it all over again on Christmas...we eat eat eat again!! Novemeber and December are bad bad dieting months for me


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 26, 2008)

Tish mmm thanksgiving food, I was watching biggest loser and all like jealous, I want turkey and stuffing! 

Update:  I showed a just under, 2lb weight loss when we did our weigh in from last week.  So over the two weeks it was around a 6lb loss.  Still not enough to be the biggest loser and not at my desired 1% body weight per week rate, but good for feeling like utter crap on monday and being a screw up all weekend.  Just shows me I am capable of MORE.  And need to get back in gear!  I am going to go to step aerobics tonight. 

I had a huge lunch
2 mini burgers (no buns, just hamburger and barbecue sauce,1 cup rice and corn (heavy on the brown rice!) 
2 half deli pickles (big)
CHEESE (yikes high fat, but I think I will actually take the chunk that I started eating as a mid afternoon snack). 
1 cup milk+1 banana+cocoa+ tbsp peanut butter + packet of stevia in magic bullet (mini blender!) for a milk shake.. yum yum... 

I need to have a productive afternoon and suck it up and push myself at aerobics tonight.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^ I love Biggest looser...But I can't stand HEBA ....ugghhh she irritates me to know end ...her and her sidekick the one that kicked off the girl that I really liked last night.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 26, 2008)

Tish the sidekick is Vicky! She drives me more crazy , when Amy C (one voted out last night) voted off Colleen (the blonde girl)over vicky i was like NOOOOOOOOO.... knowing that they'd chose each other over her saying it was 'because of brady' which is partially true but its also true that they were planning to be final 4 all along...   Ed&Heba and Vicky and Brady... I don't know how Amy C couldn't see through that.  

At any rate, I made it through step class, sort of didn't do as well as I could have, after a week and a half without it that was tough.  Need to go to the gym and do weights tomorrow.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^ Right and she should have seen during competition that Vickey was still after her!! She didn't even get up and hug her good bye after the pitiful..I love both of these people speech...UGGHHH I hate her..I hope she or HEBA are next


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey guys! I had a decent day, I don't think I ate enough though. I just wasn't hungry this morning. I had a bowl of tuna cheddar chowder, some random shrimp and veggie cheese sauce thing that I made up, and some coleslaw. I walked 8.5 km today, no pilates. 

Snowflake, I hear you on starting a routine again. It's hard to get back into gear once you've been slacking a bit.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 27, 2008)

Nutmeg - Yeah step class was cancelled last week so I just went to the GYm on those days , but its not the same, lol.  I wish I could make myself get up early but I just don't care when I'm sleepy, like best intentions set the alarmand in my half awake state I reset the alarm and go back to dreams lol.  

So yeah... I seltp in this AM decided to wear my tight jeans (the 1 pear I have in a generous 22). I don't know I'm use to stuff being tight after being so huge (as in my 26's were tight and my 24's were almost impossible to put on).  And feeling the cloths tight reminds me that I need to lose more weight until they're loose.  I know. I'm strange, but that's how it is... 

Breakfast: 
Banana 
Milk
stevia
Cocoa powder (all in a smoothie)

Blueberry low fat Astro yoghurt 
1 peice rye toast w/ peanut butter... 

Breakfast is suppose to be the biggest meal of the day right? ... even still... 

decent lunch

Sandwhich
2 peices light rye 
3 peices turkey slices
1 peice lettuce
thinkly sliced tomato
thinly sliced cucumber
thinly sliced pickle
mustard

Celery and a peice of cheese on the side 

and plan on having a yoghurt for desert. 


Trying to mentally motivate myself for my workout tonight too.  

I packed a snack 2 slices turkey 2 small slices cheese and a bunch of celery sticks for this afternoon. I know I'll need a snack.

I know I need to curtail my cheese habit i lurve the stuff! I've cut down but still have it quite a bit.  

leave myself room for improvement now lol


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey again girls, 

Supper was huge, 

1/2 chicken breast and brocoolie

and then when I got home from the gym, 3 peices pumpernickle rye bread, and some peanut butter, and salady with balsamic and oil dressing. 

Gym: 1/2 hour eliptical, kiinda slow, 1/2 treadmill REALLY slow, like 1 mile in half an hour slow, and about 20 minutes of weights, mostly arm excercises.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ok...
Turkey
Honey Ham
Stuffing
Fresh Cranberry Sauce
Potato Salad
Pasta Salad
Pecan Pie
Sweet Potato Pie

I am so stuffed...Gonna take a nap real quick and sleep on all my calories ... then I'm gonna go meet AngelBunny at the CCO at midnight


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 28, 2008)

At midnight? Oh that crazy USA Black Friday sale thing? heh...


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey guys. For you Americans, I hope your turkey day went well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway my step count for the day is messed up because I forgot to take to class with me today. I'm pretty sure I got to 5 km though. Foodwise, I had a bagel with cream cheese, a scrambled egg wrap (with mushrooms, onions, green peppers, garlic, spinach, and swiss cheese), and nachos (with homemade salsa and sauteed mushrooms/onions/garlic). 

I didn't get a chance to do pilates today, I had to work on some assignments and I had a concert tonight so I needed some time to get into the concert mindset. It went well, so I'm on a natural high right now. I love performing.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 30, 2008)

My internet was down so I'm just here now, cheated a lot this weekend, gotta get back on the bandwagon, glad I have you guys to talk to about it


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ok Monday I am back on track.....That is a promise I am making to ME!!! Today is my birthday and I did not reach my birthday goal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So Now I am shooting for my son's birthday January 18th!!


----------



## Willa (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey girls!
Had a big weekend!

I should be asleep right now because tomorrow morning I have to go to the hospital to meet the surgeon who removed a lipoma under my right arm last year. I'm having complications (4 new cysts), I want answers... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a really good day, ate rice and korma chicken for diner.
Last night I had a good news : my father in law announced to us that next summer we're going to Nice in France (near Monaco). I can't wait because I have 2 great friends there(penpals I had for 13 years) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and also because I never really travelled except to go to New York... and I don't call 6 hours in car travelling hahaha

Another great reason to lose weight : Beach and fun under the Mediterranean sun!!!

(Not mentionning the good cheeses, wines, pastas, meats... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey guys, I had a bad weekend too. I was staying at a friend's place and there was lots of pizza, and then sushi... Yeah. I need to get my ass in gear, my bf is going to be here on Tuesday and I want to look good! (I haven't seen him in two months)


----------



## Willa (Dec 1, 2008)

Nutmeg : I think sushi is good... healthy
It's only rice and vegetables/fish

Unless you're having it fried or something, I think it's ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My appointment went #1, she wants to meet me again to remove a cyst. I guess by losing weight too it's going to help. My big boobies are pushing my bra, and so it hurts my underarm


----------



## snowflakelashes (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh Nutmeg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Excited for your that your man will be in town. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Willa - Awww, hope everything goes well!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 1, 2008)

Yeah we won't be seeing or reading much from NutMeg!! She will be BUZZZZYYYY  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy your man Girl!!!


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 1, 2008)

Lol. I won't be doing pilates, but I will be getting a workout. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hehe. Anyway, I've been bad today, I haven't eaten hardly anything, I've barely moved from my computer. I'm trying madly to finish the first draft of a paper before my bf gets here... But I can't find some musical scores from the 1500s, and the research is not going well. Ugh. Anyway good luck with your fitness plans ladies, I probably won't be back on here until Wednesday night.


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Did you see that episode?
It's my favorite ever, but I also love the one where Joey plucks his eyebrows too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
"It looks like a baby caterpillar chasing its mama!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




&Speaking of Thanksgiving, I loooove all of the Friend's thanksgiving episodes.  Didn't engorge myself on Thanksgiving like I usually do.  We had a traditional supper with turkey and all that and I guess it's not my thing.  I miss the filipino food....

The weather is making me lazy.  I curl up in my feetie pjs and watch movies all day.  The bf and I actually dragged the mattress in the living room this past weekend.  Finals are coming up, so none of that for us anymore.... 

Sorry for the long update.  I read what everyone wrote and will respond later... I've gotta wash the dye out of my hair!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey girls, It wouldn't let me post last night grr.. anyhow... 

Doing... okay, just staying with the habits, though not as energetically as I would like! But sticking with it even though i'm not feeling the mojo is what will get me through right?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 3, 2008)

^^ I have that same problem when I try to post late at night for some reason...I think it's Janice telling me I need to go to bed!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Dec 4, 2008)

THere we go, she's looking out for our health and welfare (I'm actually fairly sure the root of my problems is ISP related, but hehe... ). 

Just did step aerobics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wanted to do more but that wiped me out!


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 4, 2008)

I hope everyone is doing well with their goals.
Weight loss has taken a backseat to trying to finish the semester off without passing out.  It's going by so fast, it's like there's no time in the day.  I did, however, take a little time to myself to dye my hair the other day.  I dyed my hair a really dark (almost) black color in an attempt to get closer to my natural hair color.  My roots were growing out like crazy and I just can't keep up anymore.  But now I think it's too dark! Ugh.  Anyway, writing in this thread is making me put down the Sundried Tomato Wheat Thins!  
Goal for after finals:  No late night eating, and no energy drinks!

How is everyone doing?  Did you guys see the tread about the peanut butter cup cookies?  Looking sinfully delicious!  &Looking will have to suffice...lol  

Ok, back to work...reading articles on the computer is straining my eyes.  If anyone is still up post something!  I'm pulling an all nighter and will be checking specktra periodically to keep my sanity!


----------



## Willa (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry girls, I don't write a lot here.
It's been the same ol' same ol' for a while


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

Me too...But I have started My Wii Fit program and I love the Yoga and the Gillian Michael's Core workout programs


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 4, 2008)

I've been bad. Ok, if I don't post back here about working out by the end of the day you guys need to make me feel bad. I'm having the same problem as Lizzie, I've got a big paper due tomorrow afternoon and I'm camped out in my room in front of the computer. Except for later today when I'll head over to the music library and try to find a score from a specific psalm book published in the 1500s. Ugh.


----------



## Willa (Dec 4, 2008)

Its normal, I think, that when you have many things to do, studying as an example, to let go a little.

Just make sure you eat good stuff when you do.


----------



## Willa (Dec 4, 2008)

Girls, go get a lotery, I'm eating fruits right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bought a little basket of blackberries last night
Its gooooood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I've printed a picture of Jennifer Lopez that I liked, and I put it in my desk's drawer. You know, the one where I hide food... No more food in it lol


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 4, 2008)

NutMeg, good luck with school!  
Have you ever been so sleepy that everything is funny?  I think I'm delirious.


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes. I do NOT fall asleep easily, I often get insomnia, or I can't sleep in a strange bed or with different pillows, but man right now I could fall asleep anywhere. My chair, at the library, on a bench... Ugh. Last exam is on the 17th and then I can go back to being a person.

I've done pretty well for good food today, a bagel and some avocado sandwiches. I kind of want to make coleslaw again, I've got some veggies I want to use up before they go bad. I must do pilates today, I keep repeating that.


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow, great thread! I'm in the process of getting healthy, firming up and trying to lose weight and I know this will be of great help to me.

I'm 5'1 and 120 pounds.. Not terrible, but I want desperately to firm up. I have a poochy tummy and my cellulite problem is terrible.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

^^^ Welcome to my dimpled not by choice world!!!


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 5, 2008)

I didn't do pilates. I spent the entire day in front of the computer, and no I didn't find a good version of that piece I was looking for. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The paper is due this afternoon so I'm going to be crazy busy today too. 

I ate decently well yesterday, I had a baked potato, stuffed mushroom caps, and some coleslaw. Thus far today I've had greeklies. Eh, at least I'll get some walking in, I've got a doctors appointment in about half and hour across campus.


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Welcome to my dimpled not by choice world!!!_

 
At least it's not just me!


----------



## Willa (Dec 5, 2008)

Right now I'm fighting with myself very hard not to eat for diner because I had a greasy lunch around 2pm. I know I could eat something light, but I know my old self... and it's not what it's going to end up being.

Gotta do something else, think about something else!!!
My man isnt home, and all I can think about is eating
Bad bad bad


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 5, 2008)

You can do it Willa, I know you can.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

Well I have to drink a bottle of Merlot tonight and I don't drink... However Sex & Alcohol makes my dh care less about how much I spent today!!!


----------



## Willa (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_You can do it Willa, I know you can. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I did it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Actually for lunch it wasnt soooo greasy but you know...
It was a grain bread sandwich with crab salad in it, with a side of brocoli salad. 

So, I did eat a little fajita bread with some onion hummus and a little bit of tomato salsa. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Well I have to drink a bottle of Merlot tonight and I don't drink... However Sex & Alcohol makes my dh care less about how much I spent today!!!_

 
I had an orange juice with some banana liquor in it


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 6, 2008)

Yay Willa! 

I had another bleh day, I have an exam tomorrow. But the paper is done! And I'll actually have time to shower and be a person tomorrow after my exam (at 8:30 am, who the hell schedules an exam at 8:30 on a Saturday morning!!!!), so I'll definitely work out. 

P.S. Tish I think I love you.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_Yay Willa! 

I had another bleh day, I have an exam tomorrow. But the paper is done! And I'll actually have time to shower and be a person tomorrow after my exam (at 8:30 am, who the hell schedules an exam at 8:30 on a Saturday morning!!!!), so I'll definitely work out. 

P.S. Tish I think I love you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Love you back.....Yep the alcohol & sex  did the trick...All is good in the Gadlin House!!!!


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 6, 2008)

^Lol.

So today I had a bagel before my exam, and a cup of chai tea. I wanted coffee but I figured I'd have to pee really bad during my exam if I did that (TMI? Perhaps.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I just had a baked potato because I love potatoes. I plan on having some coleslaw later, and maybe a scrambled egg wrap for supper. I need to go grocery shopping again tomorrow. 

On the up side I just did 40 minutes of pilates, yay! I feel better now, but I could tell when I was doing it that I needed to be doing it more often. Tomorrow I want to do some wall sits throughout the day, and maybe the cardio and flexibility parts of my DVD. Heck I might even get wild and crazy and do some lunges. And just to shame myself, my walking results for the last week. 
Sunday: 0 km
Monday: 2.0 km
Tuesday: 6.5 km
Wednesday: 7.2 km
Thursday: 0 km
Yesterday: 4.4 km.

On another note, I've been having waaaay too much caffeine in the past couple days. I have at least 2 or 3 cups of tea, and maybe a cup of coffee. I think I might have past the time where I can stop without getting a terrible headache, so I might just keep caffeinating myself and hope I don't get a migraine until exams are over. Then I will just stop on a day when I know I don't have anything important to do.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Dec 7, 2008)

hi everyone!

i am getting on this thread - its bikini time over here in NZ, and in currently sitting at 143 pounds (65kgs). im 5"4 (165cm). that puts my BMI at 23.8 (yikes). 

i really just want to tone up, but 5 or 10kg loss wouldnt be bad either! i used to be a swimmer, so im "blessed" with that build that you get with swimming, but i cannot stand getting into a pool now.

i am a total sweet and junk food gobbler, and my metabolism has saved me to a certain extent. over the last two years i have gained about 4kgs.

does anyone have any tips to subsitute any sweet treats, or when i get that craving?

i chose to come here as it looks like everyone here is really supportive, and there is no shame

sally


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 7, 2008)

^^^ Welcome...we are almost exact...I am 5'3 138


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi Nzsallyb! I've been drinking tea when I get munchies cravings. A lot of people chew gum, but that makes my TMJ worse so I'm not doing that anymore. The other thing I do is eat something with very little calories to distract myself. If you can swing it, don't buy sweets. This may not be possible if you live with others who will nix that idea, but whenever I have candy around I pig out. I just finished a gigantic bag of scotch mints and I'm not going to buy more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, I've had hashbrowns, a pain au chocolat, and some tortilla chips with guacamole today. Not the greatest.


----------



## nunu (Dec 7, 2008)

So, i've been really bad these last couple of weeks due to travelling etc. I haven't been eating healthy food nor excersising so i doubt that i lost much. I really want to start again but i'm celebrating Eid on Tuesday and i know i will ruin my diet if i start tomorrow so i'm going to wait till Wednesday and start over again! 

I have my brother's engagement party and wedding coming up s i'm using that as my motivation!


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok, in addition to the food in my previous post I've had some leftover coleslaw, and some tuna cheddar chowder. 

My walking distance is 0 km today, because I went for a short walk and forgot my step counter. Oh well. I just did a workout of 10 mins cardio, 10 mins flexibility, and another 10 minutes of cardio from my DVD. I got my heart rate up to about 145 bpm, so that was good. Then I did about 25 minutes of stretching, because my hard core gymnastics self doesn't feel like the DVD works enough muscles. Today was the first time I stretched like a gymnast in YEARS, it felt so freaking good. And when I stretch my heart rate stays decently high, just 'cause I'm giving it all I've got.


----------



## Willa (Dec 8, 2008)

I had a great weekend!
Yesterday I ate raisins, carrots, for diner we've made a roasted chicken with aspargus. 

For lunch I'm having carrots, red bell pepper, hummus and spinach dip with some slices of tandoori chicken (1mm tick).

I took a long walk yesterday, 2h30!
We went to many stores, instead of going by car, it was a beautifull day. 

Proud of myself


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 8, 2008)

Good for you.

Hey snowflake, how are you?


----------



## barbie.doll (Dec 8, 2008)

I need to lose weight... I'm in a wedding in February and my dress is 2 sizes too small. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today i didn't do badly though, but I think I overloaded on fiber. I had too many grains today and not enough veggies.


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 8, 2008)

Welcome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did 40 minutes of pilates today, with some warm ups before. I did a wall sit, some leg extensions, and 5 minutes of cardio. I felt pretty shaky though, I was going to do some cardio tomorrow, but I think I'll take the day off. Which is good because I'll be studying astrophysics all day. *quivers in fear*

Food's been ok but not great: scrambled egg wrap, a lemon cheesecake square(!), pasta with a broccoli cheese sauce, and I'm about to have a potato. I might have some peas and corn later. As far as drinks go, water, two cups of coffee, and a chai tea latte. Too much caffeine!


----------



## Willa (Dec 8, 2008)

I made myself a good tuna steak with aspargus and some garlic pastas.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 8, 2008)

^^ YuMMM


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 9, 2008)

I think I have a cold.  Or something.
Sore throat, hurts to talk....congested, cough, headache....

haven't eaten.  
I just want to sleep all day, but I have so much work to do!


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_Welcome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did 40 minutes of pilates today, with some warm ups before. I did a wall sit, some leg extensions, and 5 minutes of cardio. I felt pretty shaky though, I was going to do some cardio tomorrow, but I think I'll take the day off. Which is good because I'll be studying astrophysics all day. *quivers in fear*_

 
Thats awesome NutMeg! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm starting at 122 pounds and hope to lose about 10... I'm starting to go to the gym more often, and I'm wondering: Will a treadmill, bike, eliptical or stepper get me better results?


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 9, 2008)

^Whatever you can work the hardest on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus, if you really want to ramp it up grab some free weights and pump your arms while you're on whatever machine you chose. The more of your body that is involved the more calories you'll be burning.

ETA: Make sure to include weight training of some sort in your exercise if you're looking to tone up. If you just do cardio you're going to end up being skinnyfat, and it's easier to loose weight if you have more muscle mass.

I hope you feel better soon Lizzie! When are your exams done?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_I think I have a cold. Or something.
Sore throat, hurts to talk....congested, cough, headache....

haven't eaten. 
I just want to sleep all day, but I have so much work to do!_

 
Lizzie I think you should go get a check up...You have been under the weather alot over the past few months...I think you are doing too much and not getting enough rest, vitamins or something that your body needs . Take care of yourself girl!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Dec 9, 2008)

Ohhh thanks Meg, I got lazy, 

I had TOO much fun at my friends staff party (I got adopted into their group b/c they all work at the same place ) I danced the night away and was SO sore on sunday, but I think I lasted way longer than I would have before.  

So sick today though, with a cold, annoying I'd booked the day off work to get stuff done and instead I slept all day!!!


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 9, 2008)

Well thanks for checking in, I was wondering where you were. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lizzie, listen to Mama Tish!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Thats awesome NutMeg! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm starting at 122 pounds and hope to lose about 10... I'm starting to go to the gym more often, and I'm wondering: Will a treadmill, bike, eliptical or stepper get me better results?_

 
To add to what Nutmeg said, Variety helps too, you should vary your workouts esp if you are going to the gym every day, alternate days of SUPER intense with endurance days... and changing up the type of excercise you do on different days too can help work different muscles.


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks, Tish.
During this time of year I'm all over the place and not getting a lot of rest, also at school when someone gets sick everyone seems to get it.  

I will go to the health center tomorrow, though.  As for vitamins, my bf's mom is making me drink this powder (I forget what it's called) that you mix with water and it makes a gross fizzy drink?  It's supposed to have a lot of vitamin C... it's pretty gross though.  

Snowflakes, I hope you feel better soon.

Meg, my last exam is on the 16th....and my birthday is on the 22nd! WOOOOOOOOOOOO!
When are you finished?


Big hugs to everyone and good luck!


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 9, 2008)

The 17th at 6:00 pm. I have until the next afternoon to clean, pack, etc and then I fly to my parents house where I will visit my old friends, see my family, spend lots of time with my bf, and eat tons of good food for two weeks. I'm excited. Happy early birthday, it's my half birthday on the 28th.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Dec 9, 2008)

god everyone on here is so healthy! today ive had two pieces of toast, an apple. a yougurt and subway for tea (living on  student budget). damn weather - no walk for me today! hope everyone has had a good day


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 9, 2008)

Ladies, do you mind if I join in?

I've just started on my weight loss journey (again) as I've gained approx 35kgs in three years and it needs to go...

I've decided to do a specific diet which is low in carb as I need something specific to focus on to start me off on my journey.

I know Specktra is a great group of people so I figured I should probably start posting in this part of the forums too as I know I will receive support...


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

^^^ Welcome May!!!


----------



## Willa (Dec 9, 2008)

Everyone is welcome here! 
You write whatever is on your mind, whatever can help you to go throught your journey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





For breakfast I didnt eat a lot, I just had a coconut/banana yogourt with some All Bran buds in it. I had a granola bar ealier.

For lunch, it's the same than yesterday.

I wish I could go walk during lunch, but it's FREAKING cold outside. -20 yesterday, -19 today. It was snowing when I walked this morning. Almost got killed by those stupid people on the sidewalk. They all just get out of the metro station, all walk in the same direction and don't care if there's other people walking in the oposite direction. I went mad and kept walking/pushing them to try to go to work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was out of breath at the end.
But it feels good to breathe fresh winter air


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 9, 2008)

Aw, Willa!  Stupid rude people!  You should put some All Bran in your pocket so you can chuck it at them...


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

^^^ Or Rocks!!


----------



## Willa (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_Aw, Willa!  Stupid rude people!  You should put some All Bran in your pocket so you can chuck it at them..._

 





The best thing to do I think is not to change my route again


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 9, 2008)

They kinda taste like rocks to me....


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 9, 2008)

Good morning everybody, and welcome to our new ladies. 

Today is my day off, so no workout for me. I definitely need to go buy more free weights, the ones I have are still challenging for my weaker muscles but for my biceps, for example, they really aren't doing it anymore. And if I go back to the same store, they're only $3 each! I'll probably get two sets so I don't have to back a third time when I get stronger again.

I'm having a cup of chai tea right now. No coffee today, just lots of tea. In a bit I'll have a bowl of plain yogurt with nuts and honey. I've got a cabbage in the fridge that I want to do something with, so I'll have that today. I also want to have a plate of peas and corn, because it's a complete protein and I want my muscles to be able to build up after my workout yesterday. I might also have a piece of fish with some wild rice. I don't mind having animal protein two days in a row if it's not red meat.


----------



## Willa (Dec 9, 2008)

Is it true that tea helps eliminate???
I might bring a boiller at my job if so...
What type of tea is better???

For diner I'm going to make a risotto I think... it's easy and sooo delicious


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm not sure of the specific benefits of different types of tea, I drink double spice chai, green, and chamomile. Chai because I love the taste, green because I also like the taste and it's very good for preventing cancer, especially of the digestive tract which I have a family history of, and chamomile because that's what my mum gave me when I was little and couldn't sleep so I find it very soothing.

Some other yummy types are english breakfast, irish breakfast, earl grey, orange pekoe, and herbal teas if you're into that. Lol, can you tell I'm half British? There's a tea for every situation! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA: If you do start drinking tea, try to drink it without sugar. Add a little honey if you absolutely must, but you don't want your "healthy" drink to be loaded with sugar.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

Green Tea is a  Natural Diuretic .. I have no knowledge of the other types 

Green Tea is good for people who want to lose weight. Many diets reccomend the consumption of at least two to three cups of green tea a day. This acts as a natural diuretic. 
Green Tea contains anti bacterials that prevent food poisoning as well as tooth decay. 
It also has cosmetic benefits – Green Tea extracts help the skin to reduce wrinkling, leathering and premature skin aging. Some evidence suggests that green tea reduces the risk of skin cancer.


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 9, 2008)

I think caffeine in general is a diuretic.  So, if the tea your drinking has caffeine you're gonna pee a lot.

I think the health benefit of tea is the antioxidants.  Green and black tea have been found to have many times more antioxidants than some fruits and veggies...


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 9, 2008)

^That's what I was thinking. I also read somewhere that green tea has fluoride in it, so it helps prevent cavities. Who knew?


----------



## Willa (Dec 9, 2008)

Hooo thanks girls!
I have green tea at home, without cafeine.
I'm going to ask for some others for christmas!


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 9, 2008)

snowflake and NutMeg, thanks!

I plan on definitely doing weights (I like to add weights while do a dance-fitness video) and take some exercise classes at my gym.


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 9, 2008)

hey there chickies...

well I had a healthy dinner last night (it's currently 11am) which consisted of a pork stir fry with snow peas, baby corn and mushrooms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then I made a yummy dessert from my cookbook of stewed rhubarb and apples... it was really good! and best of all I was "allowed" to have it on my diet! yay!

The best bit was that I hopped on the scales this norning (day 3) and so far I have lost 1.1kgs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (which I know is probably all water retention)


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

I made sphagetti sauce w/mushrooms and TONS of parmesian cheese ...TONS


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 9, 2008)

Congrat MrsMay!

Tish, have you ever taken freshly grated parm, put them in little stacks on a silpat and baked it?  It makes the most delicious (albeit fattening) crisps!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

I get it fresh from Whole Foods and and grate it...But I still use TONSSSSSS


----------



## Willa (Dec 9, 2008)

I finally had 8 little meat balls with onions hummus, plus a boston salad with feta, cold aspargus (had to finish those hahaha) and an homemade vinaigrette. Weird diner I know, but I was overwhelmed with the weater outside...

It's been snowing since this morning, right now there's abou 10-15 cm on the ground and we're still waiting another 20












The good thing about it is that it's good for the cardio to walk in the snow


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_Congrat MrsMay!_

 
Thanks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_It's been snowing since this morning, right now there's abou 10-15 cm on the ground and we're still waiting another 20











The good thing about it is that it's good for the cardio to walk in the snow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am so jealous!  we dont get snow at all where I am... and it's currently 24 degrees here and sunny!(celsius.. this is 75.2F)


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

we are supposed to have light flurries here in Texas tnight...it's like 35 degrees now suposed to get down to about 25


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 9, 2008)

6 degrees celsius and raining here. Pretty much what you would expect during winter in Vancouver. Earlier I had fish and wild rice (with celery and mushrooms), and I just finished some homemade french onion soup. So bad for me, but I don't care.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

^^^ so good though


----------



## Willa (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Thanks!

I am so jealous!  we dont get snow at all where I am... and it's currently 24 degrees here and sunny!(celsius.. this is 75.2F)_

 
Come here dear, I'm going to give you snow


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 9, 2008)

Willa, I'm of the opinion that Montreal is the coldest of the larger Canadian cities. Where I came by this opinion I'm not entirely sure, as I've never been there... But there you go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That being said, I think Montreal will be the next city I live. I've got to brush up on my french though!

Yeah Tish, I didn't bake it though. I was going to, but I was too hungry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did make it from scratch without a recipe though.


----------



## barbie.doll (Dec 9, 2008)

I didn't eat much today because I had a couple of fillings done. Both sides of my mouth were numb so I was pretty drowsy. lol. I went to bed around 2:45 and woke up three hours later... 

Here's what I've eaten today. lol. 

Breakfast:
- A granola bra
- A couple of triscuits

Lunch: 
- Top Ramen Chicken soup. (YUM)

And now I'm about to eat chicken and veggies.


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 9, 2008)

Well.. I was GOING to eat a healthy salad for dinner but I had a craving for rice.

At least I had a healthy lunch- grilled chicken sandwich with American cheese and veggies.


----------



## Willa (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_Willa, I'm of the opinion that Montreal is the coldest of the larger Canadian cities. Where I came by this opinion I'm not entirely sure, as I've never been there... But there you go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That being said, I think Montreal will be the next city I live. I've got to brush up on my french though!

Yeah Tish, I didn't bake it though. I was going to, but I was too hungry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did make it from scratch without a recipe though._

 
It is actually very cold sometimes during winter
Yesterday it was -20 and tomorrow : +9!!!!
o_0

MrsMay : here's your snow, from my window





Nutmeg, tell me when you come by


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_It is actually very cold sometimes during winter
Yesterday it was -20 and tomorrow : +9!!!!
o_0

MrsMay : here's your snow, from my window





Nutmeg, tell me when you come by 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks Willa!  I love the snow, but to see it I have to drive about 8-12 hours away (different state) ... and it would have to be classed as a "holiday" as it is sooo expensive to go there and stay!

I just had lunch... a mango shake and a big bowl of steamed cauliflower and green beans with a little bit of cheese spread.. yummo!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_I think caffeine in general is a diuretic. So, if the tea your drinking has caffeine you're gonna pee a lot.

I think the health benefit of tea is the antioxidants. Green and black tea have been found to have many times more antioxidants than some fruits and veggies..._

 

I can drink reg cokes all day long and hardly ever urinate ...I drink Tea and I piss every 30 minutes...So I think it's the combination of the two


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_It is actually very cold sometimes during winter
Yesterday it was -20 and tomorrow : +9!!!!
o_0

MrsMay : here's your snow, from my window





Nutmeg, tell me when you come by 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I miss Ohio so much!! I love snow for Christmas...But on 12/26 I want it GONE!!! This is beautiful!!!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Dec 10, 2008)

Do not be jealouse of snow!!! Coldddd winters... *shiver* 

Was okay tonight, treadmill and bike, and some weights tonight... did the stairmaster for 5 minutes but wow that still gets me.. eating was atrocious though...


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 10, 2008)

I had popcorn. Studying make me eat like a pig.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 10, 2008)

I find it so hard to eat good when it is cold outside...I just want to stay in and put warm food in my tummy tum....I think I am a reincarnated BEAR!!!


----------



## Willa (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm very nervous, tonight is my first night at the MUFE counter...
Usually when I'm stressed, I don't eat a lot, good thing!
I've been very good for the last days, I'm proud of me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didnt eat anything yet for breakfast, the phone can't stop ringing here at the office (cancelled meeting) but if I can, I'm going to make myself an half of a bagel with creme cheese.

I just don't know what I'll eat for lunch because I have to eat at the cafeteria... probably a sandwich (tuna or egg salad). And for diner, nothing really because after work I have to run downtown for the MUFE counter. I'll get myself another energy drink.

Soooooo that's it for my long story hahaha


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 10, 2008)

^^ why are you nervous? I must have missed some posts...are you working there?


----------



## Willa (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ why are you nervous? I must have missed some posts...are you working there?_

 
Ok here is the story, I know it doesnt belong in the section here... but I hope its ok.

I've been a customer at MUFE for 4-5 years now. The MUAS (2 managers in particular) know me because I bought a lot from them. Last year one of them asked me to become her assistant on photoshoot, makeup events and such, but I had to refuse because I had a surgery on my right arm. 

Forward to this year, the other manager there saw that I was still very much interessed in the makeup industry, so last month we talked about me becoming somewhat her assistant at the counter, and that during the holidays she would need my help during rush hours. She is going to pay me with products. We already had a session at her place, she wanted to show me some bases (morphology).

Soooo, tonight is my first evening there and I'm a little stressed about it. I know that I am good but you know how it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm very happy about this opportunity because I know how it can be difficult to make it, even with experience and a diploma. I somewhat skipped some steps... wich is very nice. I guess I took the right road 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is very important in my life because I really wanna become a makeup artist, and for that, I also need to lose weight because the beauty industry is very much based on looks. Soooooo thats the story


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 10, 2008)

That is so FABULOUS!! the same thing has happened to me at the CCO here...But I am not sure...I don't do weekends and I would have to if I took the position....

I am so happy for you!! You will be wonderful!! You have great makeup knowledge, application and skillzzz....Sorry I missed this....I have been slacking lately!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 10, 2008)

P.S. Us chunky girls like to look good too....Heavier women place emphasis on the face when the body is not where they want it to be and buy lots of makeup products....so I think you will do fine no matter what your size is!!!


----------



## Willa (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah I know, but I would be the only chubby girl in the whole store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's just one more motivation for me


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 10, 2008)

Congrats Willa!  That's so exciting!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, if it'll make you feel better, I'll come over and stand next to you.  You'll look soooooooooooooo tiny by comparison!  It'll be fantastic :nod:


----------



## Willa (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_Congrats Willa!  That's so exciting!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, if it'll make you feel better, I'll come over and stand next to you.  You'll look soooooooooooooo tiny by comparison!  It'll be fantastic :nod:_

 
Say that again and I'm going to Cali to kick your @ss!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I aint no tiny lady, let me tell you, I need to lose 100 lbs!! lol
Girl, don't say that, it's no good for the self confidence, you know that


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Say that again and I'm going to Cali to kick your @ss!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I aint no tiny lady, let me tell you, I need to lose 100 lbs!! lol
Girl, don't say that, it's no good for the self confidence, you know that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have great self confidence!  Just because I know I'm big doesn't make me any less confident in myself.
I wont say it again, for fear of a beating, but it's true!


----------



## Willa (Dec 10, 2008)

Oops, sorry, its just that each time I've eard a comment like you did, it came from girls with very low self esteem. I'm very happy that it's not your case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







And I wont beat you, I was joking
I'm soooooo non-violent, got my @ss kicked in a mall 2 years ago hahaha


----------



## snowflakelashes (Dec 10, 2008)

Willa you will do great! 


Feeling super  fat today, I feel good but my eyes keep getting drawn to my belly fat.  guess this isn't a good outfit... but its COMFY lol ..


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 10, 2008)

Yay Willa!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I find it so hard to eat good when it is cold outside...I just want to stay in and put warm food in my tummy tum....I think I am a reincarnated BEAR!!!_

 
My dad always says he's fattening up for the winter, all year round. It's so funny. 


Oh man. I just wrote my astrophysics final, it did not go well. But I wasn't expecting it to. I'm pretty sure I passed, so that's good. But I nearly had a panic attack this morning when I went to look for my non-graphing calculator and couldn't find it. My friend got up two hours before she had to and walked part way across campus to bring me hers. She is my hero, I'm making her supper next week to make it up to her.

On a more health related note, I had crackers for breakfast (see panicky situation above for explanation). I've had two cups of coffee, and I plan on having avocado salad later. Other than that, it's up in the air. I'm going to do pilates later too. But for now, I'm relaxing.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Yeah I know, but I would be the only chubby girl in the whole store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's just one more motivation for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i work in a pharmacy where we have high end brands such as chanel and dior, and the women here are all shapes and sizes! i consider myself normal body shape, and i would feel more comfortable with a MA that is a real size, as opposed to a stick insect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 emabrace your curves girl, the are SEXY!

on the other hand, had a good day yesterday, salad for tea, turkey sandwhich for lunch. and i went for a run before work (go me!)

have a good day everyone


p.s: everyone on here is so nice!


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_





 emabrace your curves girl, the are SEXY!_

 
Sometimes it feels so hard to embrace all my curves and jiggles and junk in the trunk... Especially when I have to be surrounded by thin stick figure girls! But it's something I'm working on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Sometimes it feels so hard to embrace all my curves and jiggles and junk in the trunk... Especially when I have to be surrounded by thin stick figure girls! But it's something I'm working on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!_

 
Tell me about it...and it doesn't help that my dh perfers me curvier...so that makes it harder for me to stay motivated...He says, Baby you are so not fat, you are built for comfort!! Yeahhh well why do I feel so uncomfortable then!!


----------



## nunu (Dec 10, 2008)

Willa i am sooo excited for you!! Congrats don't be nervous, you are beautiful!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 10, 2008)

^^^ Guess what girls!! we have the Hook-Up...I am thinking about taking the job at the CCO for inventory control clerk. I told her I would let her know for sure after the holidays ...and she said I could start in FeB!! That means I will order all the products and get first dibs when it rolls off the truck!!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Tell me about it...and it doesn't help that my dh perfers me curvier...so that makes it harder for me to stay motivated...He says, Baby you are so not fat, you are built for comfort!! Yeahhh well why do I feel so uncomfortable then!!_

 
Yep, I know how you feel! My boyfriend won't motivate me at ALL.. He's like lets drink and eat junky food, screw the gym, don't do it. I get so pissed!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Guess what girls!! we have the Hook-Up...I am thinking about taking the job at the CCO for inventory control clerk. I told her I would let her know for sure after the holidays ...and she said I could start in FeB!! That means I will order all the products and get first dibs when it rolls off the truck!!!_

 
Go Tish!  We look forward to your CCO reports! (not that I can do anything about them as I'm in Australia lol...)


----------



## nunu (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Guess what girls!! we have the Hook-Up...I am thinking about taking the job at the CCO for inventory control clerk. I told her I would let her know for sure after the holidays ...and she said I could start in FeB!! That means I will order all the products and get first dibs when it rolls off the truck!!!_

 
Sounds awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 10, 2008)

Congratulations, Tish!! That sounds awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Dec 10, 2008)

motivate me to get off my lazy bum, girls (and boys?)!

but on another note............what crazy workouts do people do? sometimes i just put on some really loud music and dance around the house doing stupid dancing, and even a bit of 80's and 90's aerobics


----------



## snowflakelashes (Dec 10, 2008)

Congrats Tish! We need to help ramp up your willpower! Well if it were mea nad I was surrounded by makeup all day it would be soooo hard to curb purchases.. personally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Go Tish! We look forward to your CCO reports! (not that I can do anything about them as I'm in Australia lol...)_

 

Girl ask Melliquor and Clarebear ... I ship anywhere....I don't discriminate....


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowflakelashes* 

 
_Congrats Tish! We need to help ramp up your willpower! Well if it were mea nad I was surrounded by makeup all day it would be soooo hard to curb purchases.. personally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol_

 
The job is ONLY to pay for my Makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have made that clear to the dh! I will basically work for discounts and makeup!! 

They get shadows and lippies for $5 ...I'm gonna be so Mac'd OUT!


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_motivate me to get off my lazy bum, girls (and boys?)!

but on another note............what crazy workouts do people do? sometimes i just put on some really loud music and dance around the house doing stupid dancing, and even a bit of 80's and 90's aerobics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
YES! I'm always doing aerobics 80s style! May as well get one of those thong leotards and some leggings.


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 10, 2008)

Tish, have I told you lately that I love you?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am currently sitting in the lunch room at work eating my steamed vegies with cheese sauce and updating specktra...


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 11, 2008)

Food today: Crackers, avocado salad, a bowl of tuna cheddar chowder. I've had soup with cheese in it two days running. 

Exercise: Zilch. I felt weird all day. Sometimes I have days where my sense of hunger doesn't work and it's only when I'm feeling faint and dizzy that I realise all I've eaten is crackers and it's three in the afternoon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did walk 4 km today, so it wasn't a complete loss.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Dec 11, 2008)

Nsally - Me too well lol.. when I am completely home alone (my dad is my roomate right now).  I even through afew pretend stripper moves in when I'm looking at my reflection in the mirror, I'm SO uncoordinated its hilarious... but not too often lately, when I live by myself dancing is something I do a lot of.  My workouts are pretty standard... 

The wierdest thing I did this week, was on friday Icouldn't get to the gym and I have a recumbant bike so after doing 45 minutes of riding I got off it.  And then I got on backwards... like instead of sitting down, I used the handle bars to hold myself up and put my feet in the styrup things and tried to pedal backwards, that lasted all of a minute because I was too shakey haha.... 

I was trying to get creative though lol..


----------



## snowflakelashes (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_The job is ONLY to pay for my Makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have made that clear to the dh! I will basically work for discounts and makeup!! 

They get shadows and lippies for $5 ...I'm gonna be so Mac'd OUT!_

 
LOL That's how I'd be too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol Though maybe eventually you'll have so much you couldn't possibly want anything else


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowflakelashes* 

 
_LOL That's how I'd be too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol Though maybe eventually you'll have so much you couldn't possibly want anything else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What!!!


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_And I wont beat you, I was joking
I'm soooooo non-violent, got my @ss kicked in a mall 2 years ago hahaha_

 
I'm a pacifist as well.  However, if I ever meet the person who beat you up
It's on! 


OMG Tish!  That's so awesome! If it were me I'd end up spending more haha "Oh, it's only $5..." and then before I know it...
But you're going to get so much fantastic stuff!

Today I had my final in Developmental Psychology.  One class down, three more to go!  

This morning I made french toast.  My bf and I both had finals today and I thought it was important to have a nice sit down breakfast.  (not to mention I had stale bread and eggs haha).  For dinner I had left over curry.... I can definitely can relate to eating comfort food in the winter!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 11, 2008)

Way to go Lizzie...The end is near!


----------



## Willa (Dec 11, 2008)

I just had a very good burger, thin meat, with pesto and goat cheese, and I ate some salads on the side.

I had a shish taouk last night...
Long story short : the girl at MUFE called me 2 minutes before I put the answering machine on at my job, telling me she needed to cancel my schedule 

I was saaaaaaaaad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But it's ok, she gave me 2 nights next week

So, yeah basically, with that shish taouk plate, I ate my emotions


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 11, 2008)

I am about to eat a Chick-Fil-A chicken sandwich ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But so


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 11, 2008)

Aw Willa. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lizzie, Developmental Psych huh? I'm a psych major. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've got a psych final tomorrow morning. I'm so stoked, next semester I'm taking a childhood and adolescence course. 

I just had a scrambled egg wrap, it was soooo good. I absolutely refuse to eat eggs that aren't free range (ok, I'll eat them, I just won't buy them), I was spoiled by having my own chickens, lol.

Today, pilates and some walking. And I must have salad. I also want to have mashed potatoes and cabbage, I have to use up a bunch of stuff before I leave for my parents' place next week.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Dec 11, 2008)

Willa that burger sounds YUMMY. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me breakfast - Celery Colliflower, Brocollie, and a Peanut butter and banana sandwhich (hey at least i HAD breakfast)

Weight in Revealed... I only lost another 2 lbs over the past two weeks.  Better than a gain, but gotta pick it up, esp to cope wth holdiay greats... Turtles looked SOOOO good but I got um instead on my break...

Lunch Turkey slices (yes I just rolled them up and ate them haha). 

And a huge salad w/ my homemade dressing (non fat yoghurt, w/ mustard, peper, onion powder, garlic powder) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   has kick! 

So need to push myself tonight. Yup... our next weigh in is Christmas Eve.. and between now and then potluck dinners etc to cope with yikes! and gym will close for afew weeks.. yikers!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Girl ask Melliquor and Clarebear ... I ship anywhere....I don't discriminate...._

 

heheh may be hitting you up then.............
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







you will need your own thread to update us on the goodies!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_heheh may be hitting you up then.............
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







you will need your own thread to update us on the goodies!_

 
Ahhh Nope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...I will not be shipping for all of Specktra ...this one is big enough trust me!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Ahhh Nope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...I will not be shipping for all of Specktra ...this one is big enough trust me!_

 
good thing I just joined this thread then hey Tish? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was actually really good last night... I had two chicken drumsticks (skinless.. wrapped in pancetta and sprinkled with herbs then baked) and some steamed broccoli & cauliflower and some mushrooms sauteed with garlic... yummy!  Even my hubby said - can we have this on your diet? lol...

No weight loss this morning due to bloating (sorry if TMI), so my weight loss so far this week is still sitting at 1.8kgs (3.97lbs) in my first week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I've still got another 3 days until my official "weekly" weigh-in!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 11, 2008)

^^^ Thats right Girl!!! Hey, I have my limitations.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Can't please everyone just the ones I want to


----------



## Willa (Dec 11, 2008)

I'd litteraly die if I could get 5$ items at CCO





MrsMay : bloating is something I have everyday, what a pleasure...


----------



## snowflakelashes (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey girls, having a good night, was kinda lame at the gym did 20 minutes on the bike (i can't do math and signed up from 6:20 to 6:40... I always do that duhhh thats NOT half an hour!)  then 30 minutes on the treadmill.. and some free weights and then talked a lot .. oops but it was good.. wathcing survivor and CSI now. 

eating was pretty decent.  just need to sleep early and i'll have done all i could today.. (well i could have excercised a lil more but... meh)


----------



## l1onqueen (Dec 12, 2008)

Officially joining the group. I have gained 20 pounds since a car accident in august.  I used to eat whatever I wanted, and just do tae bo a few times a week. But now... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm doing south beach starting monday. It works for me, but I am carb whore so forgive me if I get a little cranky. I just need to ask my physical therapist what exercises I can do.  Did I mention that I am SEVERE emotional eater? Whenever I get drama over the phone, I say hold on, and grab a bag/box of something.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 12, 2008)

^^ Me too...People do or don't eat when they are stressed...I EAT like a overweight pig on crack!!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 12, 2008)

Tish I'm a stress NON eater but that's just as bad. Lack of fuel equals a very. grumpy. Jamie. Not to mention an undernourished one. 
:/


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Tish I'm a stress NON eater but that's just as bad. Lack of fuel equals a very. grumpy. Jamie. Not to mention an undernourished one. 
:/_

 
Beats grumpy stressed and fat! Lets trade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think Frail may be a good look for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would like to at least try it on for size .


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Beats grumpy stressed and fat! Lets trade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think Frail may be a good look for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would like to at least try it on for size ._

 
You made me laugh. Thank you <3


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 12, 2008)

When I get stressed I forget that I'm hungry. Which has happened today and yesterday... It's not good, I'm feeling pretty crappy because of it. And I can't work out when I haven't been eating, I just won't do that to myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I had a scrambled egg wrap, and some mashed potatoes.


----------



## nunu (Dec 12, 2008)

i'm sitting here eating a mcdonalds happy meal boooo

yank me out of this and motivate me to exercise again, i hate cold weather it makes me eat!

grrrr end of rant


Ps. Willa i'm sorry about the mufe cancelation.


----------



## Willa (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you Nunu
She postponned it to monday AND next friday
I'm happy about it but I won't think about it too much this time... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Last night I had little meat balls (swedish ones) with some tuna/macaroni salad.

Today it's Sex and The City day! 
My man is working, me NO!!!! So, I'm going to take it cool
My sister is moving in her new appt tomorrow, this afternoon I'm going to help clean up the place, a little cardio!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Dec 12, 2008)

LOL I really need to start looking at hourswork that way soI'm more motivated to do it... as light Cardio hehe


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 12, 2008)

I was in Ross the order day and I found Steve Madden peep toe pumps on clearance for $11.00!  (Shout out to Tish!)  

I also got two workout dvds... one is a six minute blast or something like that... there's a warm up/cool down and like 7 six minute "blasts" and you can choose which ones you do.  The other one is a latin dance one...just for fun.

Lovely bf did them with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... the six minute one got us both really tired and he could only do one blast.  So, then we tried doing the latin dance one (much to his dismay)... but he ended up getting into it.  We were both pretty tired (we're sooooo out of shape!) but it was all worth it to see him shimmy!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (That's him Shimmy-ing)

Also, I rearranged the furniture in the bedroom! 
I think it's me trying to avoid schoolwork.


Nunu, at least you're eating a happy meal and not a giant meal with a large fries and soda


----------



## bebs (Dec 12, 2008)

hey, well I'd really like to join this group... I've finally admitted to my self that I need to loose weight, I've been though a lot and used food to calm my self and what not, and I'm trying to change that... I've been taking a few things the past few days and finally had the guts to get on the scale for the first time in years... so far I've lost at least 5 pounds within the last 5 days which is really good for me since I haven't been able to get out of the house the past few days (sick) normally I walk my dogs for an hour and a half a day. 

if anybody wants to know what I'm taking or anything.. or reviews as I go though I'll be more then happy to share


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 12, 2008)

^^ Welcome Bebs


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ladies I have decided to step away from the WW thread..simply because I am not of any benefit in the WW world right now to myself or to you guys! But I will be back after the Holidays and I promise I wil be back on track...Much thinner and Much happier with myself....I am giving myself 60 days to loose these 15 lbs or else...Not sure what the or else is.....But I will do it before I start back working ...

You ladies are doing so great!! I am so proud of you!! 

I will be peeping in on your progress however...you know I'm Nosey!!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Dec 12, 2008)

Show up, thats my plan I'm not motivated or great etc. Just show up yup...


----------



## nunu (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_I 

Nunu, at least you're eating a happy meal and not a giant meal with a large fries and soda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love you for seeing a good part in this!!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 12, 2008)

*drops in on the thread*

Just wanted to shout out to my ladies here - I love you all and hope you are doing well.

I am making progress, slowly but surely.  My exercise is up and I am focused on being consistent.  My eating has gotten better.

Progress, not perfection.

Not ready to actively participate in the thread yet, but wanted to let you know I think of you often.

xx


----------



## nunu (Dec 13, 2008)

MzzRach we already miss you and Tish we are going to miss you!






 you both!


----------



## Just_me (Dec 13, 2008)

HI Everyone,

I recently joined..and I must say...I'm happy to be here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My journey of losing weight continues..I would like to join this group, if that's ok.  I have a before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 picture of where I started my journey in march and a newer photo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(although I'm not done yet)

Is it ok to post the pics here?  I'm still educating myself on how to do things here.


----------



## nunu (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Just_me* 

 
_HI Everyone,

I recently joined..and I must say...I'm happy to be here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My journey of losing weight continues..I would like to join this group, if that's ok. I have a before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 picture of where I started my journey in march and a newer photo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(although I'm not done yet)

Is it ok to post the pics here? I'm still educating myself on how to do things here._

 





 i'm sure you can post pictures


----------



## Just_me (Dec 13, 2008)

I must say I am embarassed by these pictures. I'm still losing, but when I started my weight loss, I had no idea how large I had gotten. It makes me want to cry when I think about it. We're judged critically by others sometimes, even when we're trying as hard as we can...i digress...


before 3/08


before 3/08


after 7/08


9/08

I look worn out in these pics
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have to take pictures before the end of the month. I want my newer pictures to represent my new *before* ( i hope that makes sense)


----------



## nunu (Dec 13, 2008)

You've lost a lot of weight! congras! It's a good idea to keep taking pictures of yourself, it keeps you motivated to loose more. I just hate my belly, thighs and arms i want to tone them up but I've been too lazy


----------



## Willa (Dec 13, 2008)

Great change Just_Me!
Welcome with us!

Right now I'm making myself a good rice with garlic and onions in it. It smells soooo good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Took a long walk last night, it is soooo cold outside, but when you wear a good coat and boots it refreshing!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey girls, you are all gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm jealous... for those of you that are new.. 

I have a long way to go, I think I'll be here long after many of you are fit and healthy AND hot.  

I did 30 minutes bike, 30 minutes treadmill and 30 minutes eliptical last night... 

kinda lazy today though I did like a half-hearted 30 minutes on the bike... I'm trying to drum up motivation to do more but not sure, made a HUGE pot of chicken noodle soup and am slurping it up yum yum.. 

If I can get another 30 minutes in today even if its half-hearted I'll feel better about myself ... *decides to make it happen somehow*


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey guys, it's been a crazy couple days. Eating and exercising haven't been great. I'm going to try and workout today. I'm trying to finish eating all the perishables in my house because I'm going to be at my parents' place for two and a half weeks. 

Welcome to the new ladies, and I'm sad that Tish and MzzRach are absent. Keep checking up on us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep it up girls, the craziness that is the holiday season is upon us. *gulp* I really want to keep up my exercising while I'm at my parents' place.


----------



## nunu (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm so glad you girls are still motivated to do this, please motivate me!! I miss walking on the treadmill but i don't seem to bother looking at is


----------



## Willa (Dec 13, 2008)

Nunu : the best source of motivation for me is to look at a picture of me that I hate! It's a kick in the butt that helps me everytime!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Nunu : the best source of motivation for me is to look at a picture of me that I hate! It's a kick in the butt that helps me everytime!



_

 
that is a great idea!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 14, 2008)

^^ I agree.. this is why I have recently posted some photos on facebook from our xmas party (last weekend) to keep me motivated. I keep reminding myself that I will *not* be like this at the next xmas party!


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 14, 2008)

Congrats on the weight loss, Just Me!  

It's 5:30 am.  I've been up all night doing schoolwork.  I just finished eating a bowl ramen (while thinking of your yummy-sounding chicken soup, snowflake!!).  I only used half the powder packet, but I feel like a big, salty balloon.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Dec 14, 2008)

Oye Lizzie, not sure on price comparison, but you can get 100 calorie soup packs, still salty but less fat and stuff, my dad has them and he has one everyday at lunch along with our routine salad. 

Ramen tastes sooo good but it makes you feel sooo ick... i love the (taste of the) stuff but its a big no no healthwise so I'm avoiding it. Yup!  If I go instant soup its the 33% less salt liptons .  I always add extra veggies (just from mixed frozen veggies or whatever)  to make myself believe I've healthed it up.  Quick and easy.


----------



## Just_me (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowflakelashes* 

 
_Oye Lizzie, not sure on price comparison, but you can get 100 calorie soup packs, still salty but less fat and stuff, my dad has them and he has one everyday at lunch along with our routine salad. 

Ramen tastes sooo good but it makes you feel sooo ick... i love the (taste of the) stuff but its a big no no healthwise so I'm avoiding it. Yup! If I go instant soup its the 33% less salt liptons . I always add extra veggies (just from mixed frozen veggies or whatever) to make myself believe I've healthed it up. Quick and easy._

 
I've had to avoid salt too...I love the Ramen, but after I eat it I feel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





thanks Lizzie..It has been hard work...somedays I want to throw in the towel, but I'm going to keep going...


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 14, 2008)

The salt is what kills me every time. I love salt, way more than sugar. It is my nemesis.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Dec 14, 2008)

Mmmm salt... and... 


vent vent VENT Vent vent... vent vent vent.. vent vent... vent vent! 

Sorry folks there we go I'm find back to regularily scheduled programming.  

Dinner I ate a lot... ~L~


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey chickies....

well I have now been on my diet for a whole week and had my weigh-in this morning where I discovered that I lost 3.5kgs (7.7lbs) this week! Yay!

I've been trying to be good this week, but had to have a glass of champagne last night so as not to offend my sister's new boyfriend (he brought a bottle of champers to dinner).

Be strong girls... you can do this!


----------



## nunu (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Hey chickies....

well I have now been on my diet for a whole week and had my weigh-in this morning where I discovered that I lost 3.5kgs (7.7lbs) this week! Yay!

I've been trying to be good this week, but had to have a glass of champagne last night so as not to offend my sister's new boyfriend (he brought a bottle of champers to dinner).

Be strong girls... you can do this!_

 










Congrats!!!!!!! I am so happy for you!! 3.5kg in a week is awesome!!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_










Congrats!!!!!!! I am so happy for you!! 3.5kg in a week is awesome!!_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am pretty stoked with it too!


----------



## nunu (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am pretty stoked with it too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've been trying to get back on track, hopefully start tomorrow.


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 14, 2008)

Excellent motivation tool - go try on a bunch of clothes, like I did today.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Needless to say, I came home and did one of my workout videos.


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 14, 2008)

^^ completely agree that that is a great motivational tool!

I was just looking a two dresses this morning that I bought recently that I love and have decided to buy them in 4 sizes smaller for when I get to my "goal" weight as I love them!  I will use them as a gauge for how much I have lost every week


----------



## Willa (Dec 14, 2008)

Congrats MrsMay!
Goods ideas girls 

I did good today but was a little lazy, stayed in my pyjama all day long


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 14, 2008)

^^ Nothing wrong with being lazy Willa! I will admit that I spent 70% of the day yesterday (Sunday) in my dressing gown while doing housework and pressing pigments!


----------



## Willa (Dec 15, 2008)

The fact is : I also cooked some gingerbread cookies and I ate 3-4 of them


----------



## Nzsallyb (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Hey chickies....

well I have now been on my diet for a whole week and had my weigh-in this morning where I discovered that I lost 3.5kgs (7.7lbs) this week! Yay!

I've been trying to be good this week, but had to have a glass of champagne last night so as not to offend my sister's new boyfriend (he brought a bottle of champers to dinner).

Be strong girls... you can do this!_

 

wow that is awesome! ive got no idea if ive lost any weight (broken scales), its driving me crazy!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_The fact is : I also cooked some gingerbread cookies and I ate 3-4 of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am sure I will do worse than that this weekend!  I am doing all my Christmas baking over the weekend, one of which is a family favourite - and it will be VERY hard to resist those...


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 15, 2008)

Todays my "rest" day- I definitely splurged, food wise. It was delicious- I definitely don't feel guilty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yesterday I worked out for 1 hour and the day before that I worked out for 2. Hopefully I'll stick to this because I love it!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Dec 16, 2008)

ok ladies, after much umming and aaahing, ive decided my will power isnt enough. i am going to join up to program tomorrow (kinda like weight watchers), so i have someone to keep reporting to (and they have really accurate scales). i only aim to loose between 5-10kgs, so this may be it!


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrats Mrs May!
Willa, toss a cookie this way!
cupcake_x, don't worry; everyone needs a rest day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[too bad I take one like every other day]


Edit: That totally rhymed! haha


----------



## nunu (Dec 16, 2008)

Lizzie gotta love the rhymining! may, way and day lol


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey girlies!!

Cupcake - if you're exercising that much, then I'm sure one day off wont hurt!

Nzsallyb - congrats on making the decision, I personally think it makes it easier to be accountable to someone (even if it is only on Specktra lol)

Lizzie - nice rhyming! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well I've been reasonably good today...
I had to go to a supplier lunch at a restaurant and it was a set menu... and it had lots of stuff that I'm meant to be avoiding on my diet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I skipped the entree (dips and bread) and asked them to change one of the mains from battered snapper & chips to grilled snapper and salad, and they did! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also skipped dessert although the chocolate pudding looked delicious!

Dinner was at the in-laws, but luckily they are on a similar diet to me, so I didnt have to worry about that... we had marinated chicken steaks on the BBQ with vegies and gravy


----------



## nunu (Dec 16, 2008)

^ you did so well on the lunch thing! if it was me i would've cracked down and ate it all with the chocolate pudding too!


----------



## Willa (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I am sure I will do worse than that this weekend!  I am doing all my Christmas baking over the weekend, one of which is a family favourite - *and it will be VERY hard to resist those...*_

 
I KNOW!!! Man, I'm also going to cook some stuff for next wednesday and it's going to be sooo hard to resist!

It's not so fattening tho, 2 onions tarts (like a quiche), some mini frittatas. But the worst : cupcakes


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_ok ladies, after much umming and aaahing, ive decided my will power isnt enough. i am going to join up to program tomorrow (kinda like weight watchers), so i have someone to keep reporting to (and they have really accurate scales). i only aim to loose between 5-10kgs, so this may be it!_

 
Good luck sweetie!!


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 16, 2008)

Good for you MrsMay, will power is pretty key. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So my diet is all over the place right now. I'm leaving for my parents' place on Thursday and I'm madly trying to eat everything that could go bad. Last night I had so much cabbage it gave me a stomach ache. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Today I want to do pilates, go to a cafe and do some studying, and do my laundry. Maybe the dishes too. Ack, I hate trying to get ready for travel and exams at the same time.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I am sure I will do worse than that this weekend! I am doing all my Christmas baking over the weekend, one of which is a family favourite - and it will be VERY hard to resist those..._

 

dont you just love xmas?


----------



## bebs (Dec 16, 2008)

hey all.. well I'm just checking in.. I think I'm doing pretty well.. I'm kinda going grr at my self for letting my self get as far as I did in the first place...

however one thing that really annoys me is my scale .. I think I'm getting ocd about weighing my self (I used to have an eating disorder) I'm .. well I'm slightly afraid that I might not have complete control still... 

one thing that really annoys me is.. when I get on the scale first thing in the morning its like.. one pound lighter.. then I get on it again to .. check.. and then its light a pound more.. and I'm all confused as to which one it is.. and I want to cry about it at times. does anybody else have that problem?


----------



## Willa (Dec 16, 2008)

Poor bebs, don't cry for one pound, it's normal that your weight varies during day. When you have your period too, I get about 4 pounds more when I have mines...


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 16, 2008)

bebs if you've had an eating disorder you need to be really careful. Maybe make a deal with yourself that you'll only weigh in at specific intervals, like once a week. So you can still track your progress, but you aren't obsessing. And one pound isn't anything to worry about. For example, different clothes, before and after breakfast, these can all make a difference that small.

Woot for me! Just did 50 minutes of pilates, after a rest day turned into a rest week. Oops. Anyway, I'm cooling down and re-hydrating. I hate drinking water while I'm doing pilates, it makes me feel nauseous to have liquid in my tummy while I'm moving around. Which means I have to sit and sip two giant glasses of water when I'm done.


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_Ack, I hate trying to get ready for travel and exams at the same time._

 





 Agreed.


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh man. Almost done. Hey wasn't today your last exam?


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_Oh man. Almost done. Hey wasn't today your last exam?_

 
Tomorrow is my last one! Clinical Neuropsychology.  &I have a term paper in that class for tomorrow as well.   But after that I'm freeeeeeee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




&My birthday is the 22nd


----------



## nunu (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_Tomorrow is my last one! Clinical Neuropsychology. &I have a term paper in that class for tomorrow as well. But after that I'm freeeeeeee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




&My birthday is the 22nd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good luck Lizzie, clinical neuropsychology sounds interesting, what is your major?? I graduated recently in psychology 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy Early birthday incase i don't get to wish you


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm a psych major too! 
Eh, Neuro sounded interesting until I had to memorize everything ever in the history of brains....ever,  I feel like I'm going to explode!  It's currently 4:05 am!  Less than 15 hours til the dreaded test....

Do you know what you're going to do now that you've graduated?  I'm getting my BS in psych in the spring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





&thanks for the bday wish!!!


----------



## nunu (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_I'm a psych major too! 
Eh, Neuro sounded interesting until I had to memorize everything ever in the history of brains....ever, I feel like I'm going to explode! It's currently 4:05 am! Less than 15 hours til the dreaded test....

Do you know what you're going to do now that you've graduated? I'm getting my BS in psych in the spring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




&thanks for the bday wish!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I really hope you do well, don't over work yourself.
I hated cognitive psychology, we had to take it in my second year, yah it was rally hard!! All the stuff about problem solving etc...but i do love clinical!

I'm currently not doing anything which sucks, i have to get an MSc in something that's related to psychology in order to get a job. Which is okay for me since i do plan on doing my MSc anyway! I would do it in either child development (you know social and cognitive and abnormalties (autism etc)), or do it in the clinical/counselling field! I'm not really sure.
Right now i'm looking for any trainning offers


----------



## Willa (Dec 17, 2008)

Hooo Lizzie, happy birthday in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I feel like crap
Many reasons, disapointed of some things
But you know, life goes on

I still do good on my eating.
I went christmas shopping last night, we walked a lot
Gotta go back today
It's good to walk a lot, it feels good when you get home and sit, I feel my legs shaking a little, that's how I know I made a good effort (I'm really sedentary... what a shame).


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 17, 2008)

Wicked! It's like a gathering of psych majors! I'm only in second year though, you guys are beating me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just had scrambled eggs in a wrap, only two more eggs to finish. I also have half a head of cabbage to eat, I don't think it's happening. I think today is a rest day as far as exercise.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Dec 17, 2008)

hey girls, I would rate my past tow days. okay... 

Yesterday, I did 30 minutes bike in the morning and some weights in the evening I really MEANT to do more cardio but I got lazy and that just didn't happen.  My eating wasn't too too bad. 

Today for lunch I had NACHOS.. well a turkey sandwhich and nachos.  I had bought a bag of scoops and this is my routine, when I really reallly want some, I count out the number of PERFECT chips I want.  Sometimes is a WHOLE service (23 chips!!) today it was about half of one..  11 chips.  This will seem wasteful but I throw out any broken ones.  

Then I spoon salsa into each on individually,  And then I take it to the living room and savor EVERY one.  Yum... 

I know I need to cut back on indulgences, but... I figure at least I am not binge eating as much anymore.  Though I am scared I haven't lost any weight this week.  I will sneak over to the health clinic tomorrow AM and weight myself to reassure myself that I haven't GAINED weight. 

Because I could feel my fat this morning. I am very weird and sometimes, I can just FEEL it today.  Maybe I am in a blissful state of denial most of the time, i mean its always there, but sometimes I can just FEEL the layers of it like its not a part of me but something else jelly-like and soft wrapped around me.  Is that way too much TMI? lol... I don't feel it right now but when I was in that half-awake state this AM that was how I felt.  Blergh! 

Plan tonight is to try and get in 50 minutes of cardio and 30 minutes of weight training.  we'll see how that goes!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebs* 

 
_hey all.. well I'm just checking in.. I think I'm doing pretty well.. I'm kinda going grr at my self for letting my self get as far as I did in the first place...

however one thing that really annoys me is my scale .. I think I'm getting ocd about weighing my self (I used to have an eating disorder) I'm .. well I'm slightly afraid that I might not have complete control still... 

one thing that really annoys me is.. when I get on the scale first thing in the morning its like.. one pound lighter.. then I get on it again to .. check.. and then its light a pound more.. and I'm all confused as to which one it is.. and I want to cry about it at times. does anybody else have that problem?_

 

please please please be careful! ive definitely had my moments where my happiness depends on the number on the scales in the morning. what i did to stop that ws get rid of the scales, and go on how if felt, and ow my clothes felt on. if you feel yourself getting worse with the ocd thing, i would seriouly talk to someone


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello beauties - I am going to start checking back in on this thread again.....I've been doing OK, but realize that I need as much support as I can get on this journey. We are all coming from different places and have different motivations, but we all share a desire to get healthier and stronger. 

Here's to us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am happy to an active participant in the thread again, and I hope I can be as helpful to the group as possible.


----------



## nunu (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Hello beauties - I am going to start checking back in on this thread again.....I've been doing OK, but realize that I need as much support as I can get on this journey. We are all coming from different places and have different motivations, but we all share a desire to get healthier and stronger. 

Here's to us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am happy to an active participant in the thread again, and I hope I can be as helpful to the group as possible.




_

 
Welcome back, it's great to have you back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I definately need the support and motivation as well since i have relapsed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even though my brother's engagment is soon (few months) i am still unmotivated.

But it's great to have you back.


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 17, 2008)

This week my eating has been total sh*te.  Damn the holidays and the temptations they bring. 

The irony is, it's only enjoyable for a few minutes, and then I usually feel terrible after eating rich food.  I feel so much better when I "eat clean".  I have to keep remembering that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*throws away the little box of candy that one of her colleagues put on her desk today*

much better.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey girls I feel a little better, since I did an hour of light cardio.. 

well..  30 minutes eliptical, 30 minutes on the bike, and 20 minutes slowww walking... plus a little bit of weights... 

My eating was meh, had 3 mini burgers for supper, well 2 . .but then one just now for a snack (no bread with that one though lol).  

And 2 chocolates at work.. It's okay I just know I could do better.  But I have a LONG way to go so its good that there is room to improve yeah, I'm going to keep telling myself that ~L~


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 18, 2008)

I have no food left. Except two eggs and a quarter of a cabbage. I leave at 11 tomorrow morning. Lol. I want to work out before I go.

Yay for all of the awesome ladies on this thread. I'm so glad that more of you are participating, it's so nice to see new faces.


----------



## nunu (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_I have no food left. Except two eggs and a quarter of a cabbage. I leave at 11 tomorrow morning. Lol. I want to work out before I go.

Yay for all of the awesome ladies on this thread. I'm so glad that more of you are participating, it's so nice to see new faces. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 





 I'm glad all your food is gone! I used to hate seeing the fridge half full before the hollidays and you don't know what to do with it all because you gotta leave to go home.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Dec 18, 2008)

Woo shower time, i woke up and watched Private Practice this morning which I'd taped last night while I leisurely rode the stationary bike.  Not a great cardio workout since I didn't push but I did sweat a little so it was better than laying on the couch lol.  Still plan on getting to the gym tonight its closing for christmas/newyears for 2 weeks so last night to spend in it before that.  Ugh 2 weeks without it is going to be tough to get back into!


----------



## Willa (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome back Rach! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's true, we all have diff. motivations, but we all share the same goal and that's what I like here, you girls are so supportive, non judging


----------



## snowflakelashes (Dec 18, 2008)

Breakfast was

Banana
Yoghurt
~1/2 cup skim milk
~1/2 cup all bran buds 
a pear

snack - 2 chocolates x 40 cals each (yikes!)

lunch 
manadrine orange (small) 
2 mini burger (no bread) -w/ cheese on top and ketchup and mustard and 1/2 a delux deli kinda pickle
and 100calorie pack chicken soup... 
and a yoghurt nf kiwi 

okay when I write it down it seems like a lot of not so great food... lol 

See that's why I workout lol.  Again easing into it, right now I am just in "Showing up is Success" mode.  That way I get into the habits. 

I know, I repeat myself sorta just reminding myself of everything.


----------



## l1onqueen (Dec 18, 2008)

*sighs* I did not have a good day at all! Maybe I need an appetite supressant.  Actually Im not even really hungry, I just eat when i get stressed, which by the way is EVERYDAY! I work at a psychiatric clinic, and have plenty of stories I could tell, but thats another story for another thread. Today started at starbucks w/ a Grande Espresso Truffle and a croissant, just the stress of knowing I was headed to work drove me here.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Dec 18, 2008)

Did a little weights and 55 minutes cardio, feeling ick though.  I'm thankful that dinner was cooked for me, I am sad it had butter in it though.  So I didn't eat much, i'm just going to go to sleep early. 

I am sad that the gym is closing for two weeks, but that means I will be home to cook supper and can therefore control what goes into it and know exactly what I'm eating.  Pro's and cons to everything.  

I think tonight I will just sleep early, i'm sad I missed a phonecall from a friend too because she's leaving town tomorrow, and I can't get through back to her.  

Okay I think I'm just tired and gloomy and lonely right now, sleep will help.


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 18, 2008)

Yay! Rach is back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, I'm OFFICIALLY DONE WITH THE SEMESTER! (since like 8pm yesterday)

I just got back from Christmas Shopping.  It's not quite the madhouse I thought it would be.  I guess that's the advantage of going to school in a small town.  I just ate a slice of Costco Pizza.  It was so yummy and saucy but now I feel like a grease ball!

I need to go to Target and develop some pictures... I'm making a scrapbook for my mom this year.

Nunu, good luck with everything!  It seems like you have a good plan going.  I'm probably going to end up with a psyd but for now I'm going to work to pay down my student loans.

Snowflakes, I think you're doing really well!  The jaws of life couldn't take the bun off of my burger!  (I love carbs!!)

Meg, yay for finishing off your food!  I really thought that cabbage was going to do you in. lol  1/4 more to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm feeling the holiday cheer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebs* 

 
_hey all.. well I'm just checking in.. I think I'm doing pretty well.. I'm kinda going grr at my self for letting my self get as far as I did in the first place...

however one thing that really annoys me is my scale .. I think I'm getting ocd about weighing my self (I used to have an eating disorder) I'm .. well I'm slightly afraid that I might not have complete control still... 

one thing that really annoys me is.. when I get on the scale first thing in the morning its like.. one pound lighter.. then I get on it again to .. check.. and then its light a pound more.. and I'm all confused as to which one it is.. and I want to cry about it at times. does anybody else have that problem?_

 
Just to tell you how misleading a scale and the numbers can be:

I weigh 150 lbs.
I'm 5f3.
I'm also around a size 6 or 8. 

My dr stares in disbelief that my weight is what it is, but I'm densely packed. 

I'm just saying, don't believe the numbers, believe the fit.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Just to tell you how misleading a scale and the numbers can be:

I weigh 150 lbs.
I'm 5f3.
I'm also around a size 6 or 8. 

My dr stares in disbelief that my weight is what it is, but I'm densely packed. 

I'm just saying, don't believe the numbers, believe the fit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i feel this way too!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 19, 2008)

well ladies I kinda did ok today...

First off I managed to resist the Krispy Kreme donuts my boss brought back from her interstate trip (we dont have them in my state) and these are my favourite!

We had our Secret Santa this afternoon along with wine/beer and nibblies provided by the company... so I limited myself to 1 glass of wine and some ham and vegies and dip.  No crackers, chips or sweets as they are not included in my diet!

Dinner tonight I couldnt be bothered cooking as we were eating at 9.20pm, so we ended up going to McDonalds, but I had their healthy chiciken caesar salad and it was surprisingly good!

Not too bad today - now I just need to survive all the goodies I'm making on the weekend! (almond pies, gingerbread, mars bubble slice, mini xmas puddings etc)


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Just to tell you how misleading a scale and the numbers can be:

I weigh 150 lbs.
I'm 5f3.
I'm also around a size 6 or 8. 

My dr stares in disbelief that my weight is what it is, but I'm densely packed. 

I'm just saying, don't believe the numbers, believe the fit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
So true.  And given how strong you are, it makes sense.  We all know muscle weighs much more than fat.


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm home. My mummy makes yummy food. I just had about 5 sour dough waffles.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Dec 19, 2008)

Lizzie : Congrats on Completing the Semester

Nutmeg - Enjoy the time with your family 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everyone else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Keep up the good work 

Me, I was out late (1pm) on a work night whoops so I did not get up early to work otut his AM and i'm kinda sleepy.  I will force myself to work out tonight the GYM is closed but I can watch DVD's while riding stationary bike for light cardio.  And I can FORCE my sorry self to do a pilates video, I have a hard time making myself do that.  It won't be as intense as usualy but it will be better than nothing.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_So true.  And given how strong you are, it makes sense.  We all know muscle weighs much more than fat._

 
Muscle is definitely denser, but a pound is a pound. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Take a pound of steak and hold it up, then take a pound of marshmallows and hold it up. They weigh the same, but the volume of the marshmallows is different.


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Take a pound of steak and hold it up, then take a pound of marshmallows and hold it up. They weigh the same, but the volume of the marshmallows is different. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
mmmmmm..... Marshmallows....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ok, sorry... Shimmer just distracted me with the marshmallows lol...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I actually had a half full packet of marshmallows in my desk drawer but on Friday (yesterday) I gave them to my coworker and said - here..  eat these so I dont lol...


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 20, 2008)

This weekend will be challenging as I am making my monster holiday batch of cookies to give to friends, family and colleagues.

As long as none of them end up in my mouth, all will be well.

*prays for strength*


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 20, 2008)

Chew gum while you're cooking them.


----------



## bebs (Dec 20, 2008)

yeah.. yesterday wasn't a good day for me, we were having parties at work all day (I work with kids) and so every ten minutes they were giving us pizza, cookies, chips and other goodies, I resisted almost everything but the pizza and half a cookie (pizza is my downfall) I just need to remember that it makes me feel so sick to my stomach when I eat more then a few bites and that should (hopefully) make me lay off of it from now on (just limit it instead) and I'm off to go get a healthy breakfast this morning. 

apple 
tangerines 
and an egg 

doesn't really help that last night my friends dragged me away from my carefully planned tuna, carrots and celery dinner to a yummy mexican place full of things I had to say no to. However my fav thing is rice water, I have no idea how bad that is for you.. but it was really sweet.. so it much not be good. and I had a chicken taco salad.. ate a lot of the chicken and the salad part, and then noticed the taco bowl it was in you could eat.. and picked on that for a little bit... these past few days haven't been really good for me. 

however I have been walking a lot with my dogs, and since the next few weeks will be at home I can mostly resit the sweets and pizza and what not, and no work equals a lot more time and energy into working out, I'm already planning on walking the dogs at least 80 minutes a day, (work out with some other things) plus the bike for at least 20 minutes and I'm promising my self since its going to be raining a lot that even so my lazy ass needs to work out at home even if I can't walk the dogs those days 

and as for what you all are saying about the muscle vs fat makes a lot of sense (so should I be going more on clothing sizes then?) I do need to go and get out some of my old jeans that are put away cause my current ones keep sliding off and down which I couldnt be more thrilled about


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey guys, my eating hasn't been as good as I would like because I'm not doing all of my cooking right now. My mum is an awesome cook, but she makes heavier meals than what I'm used to. 

But! I did 40 minutes of pilates this morning, and I figure as long as I can stay in a decent exercise routine while I'm here it won't be too hard to get back into a healthy pattern when I get home. On another note, I wanted to do 50 minutes but it became very obvious to me that I'm about 3500 ft higher in altitude than what I'm used to. I was panting and out of breath waaaayyy faster than I should have been.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Dec 21, 2008)

Closest thing to working out so far has been some housework, might go on the bike tonight for a bit but all together a LAZY weekend.  Need to develop a holiday routine until the gym re-opens I can't keep making excuses.


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 22, 2008)

That's my concern right now too. I was thinking about doing a bit of a workout today, but I was at a party last night and didn't get a lot of sleep. Also woke up with a wine hangover which made me resolve to only drink wine for enjoyment, not intoxication. I'm feeling a little icky at the moment. Tomorrow I'll do a 50 minute pilates workout. 

I think I want to go eat a salad, I feel like I haven't had enough veggies today.


----------



## emmy282 (Dec 22, 2008)

Um.. Hi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



First off, just wanted to say that I think you're doing great! And this thread is a wonderful idea.
Ok, so I've known for some time that I need to lose some weight, in fact, I've battled with my weight since I was about 18. Also, I'm a bit of a couch potatoe, and that's got to stop! 
So I've decided it ends now. My main problem is snacks, I love them, and when studying or at work I'm always munching on something. So I'll try to stop snacking, and do more exercise. 
And now... The horrific stats!
I'm 24, 5'7'', and weigh... 165 pounds (I think that's right, in kilos it's 75). 11 of those pounds (5 kg) I've put on in the last 2-3 months.
Ideally, I'd like to go back to 135 pounds more or less. But in the short term, I aim to be around the 145-150 (66-68kg) mark in February. 
And so it starts! 

Hope I'm not intruding in the thread, but it looks like this is just the motivation/inspiration I need!


----------



## Willa (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey girls!
Sorry for no updates in a long time
I've been busy for the last week
I'm doint very well, last night had a dream I've lost 15 pounds
I can't wait for it to be true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Last time I weighted myself, it was 2 weeks ago and I had lost 5 pounds...

Can't wait to weight myself again, but I'm afraid of the christmas eating. Last night I made 4 onion quiches, mini stuffed breads, tonight if I'm not called to go to the MUFE counter I'm supposed to make scones to give to my mother in law...


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 22, 2008)

Welcome emmy282!  All are welcome here.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Dec 22, 2008)

hey everyone - havent touched down for a wee while. have only been able to exercise 3-4 times a week as been busy doing doing late nights (oh how i love late night working in the mall at xmas time!) and trying to find a new flat for next year! 
but me and my bf have been doing a bit of you know what every night


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 22, 2008)

*screams* 

It's so hard to eat clean during the holidays.  Grrrrrrr.

That is all.


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 23, 2008)

ok... well I have been reasonably good considering my fridge and kitchen are full of all the goodies I made on the weekend!

But.... my diet will go into full meltdown tonight as I am heading out for our work team xmas dinner... set menu and we will probably be drinking cocktails all night too...  I have resigned myself to the fact that I will just enjoy myself and not worry about the diet too much tonight.


----------



## emmy282 (Dec 23, 2008)

Ok, so the diet (consisting basically of not eating crap) went out the window yesterday. 
I was being really good till I went last minute xmas shopping with the bf, and he wanted a donut so I had one too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And because we were out so late I didn't even have time to exercise (unless you count shopping, lol)
Christmas probably isn't the best time to be dieting!!


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm going to exercise tonight, I asked my brother if he wanted to do pilates with me and he said yes, so that is my motivation.


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 24, 2008)

Just wanted to say happy holidays to all of you - hope you are doing well and surviving the holidays!


----------



## bebs (Dec 25, 2008)

happy holidays everybody 

on a side note.. I just well have a question, I'm eating right (fruits, veggies, protein, whole grains.. ex.) not eating more then about 2000 cal a day (in fact less most days).. doing a lot of cardio for me (about an hour to an hour and a half most days) followed by some other exercises, some weights for my arms... I know I'm still over weight, yet it seems that the weight is sticking on 

(I'm also taking a few pills to help along the way and what not hoping to make it faster) 

is there anything else I should be doing to help it come off faster, I'm I just hoping that its going to way to fast I know its a high goal, but its really really depressing me. 

if anybody can help? I'd really appreciate it as this is my first time seriously trying to take off weight


----------



## snowflakelashes (Dec 25, 2008)

Bebs, you have to be patient... You are probably gaining muscle mass, and losing fat.  It is also not an instant process, whether you are losing one lb a week or one lb every two weeks, a loss is a loss.  If you are worried about the efficiency of your workouts that's one thing.  You should be able to increase the intensity every week.  Not the length cuz you spend a lot of time at the gym it sounds like ,  but the intensity. For your strength training are you able to push yourself to use slightly heavier weights as time goes on?  For anything you might be doing for flexibility, are you able to reach further, hold the post better etc.  If you are getting in better physical condition and able to do more, focus some on that.  As well as how you FEEL.  I know its hard, I struggle with this as well.  But it really helps to have multiple goals so you have different ways to push yourself AND so you don't let yourself quit and get discouraged. Coming up with fitness goals so you have something to focus on.  

Again as many have said in the past also see how things are fitting, its not instant change but stuff that was tight a month ago probably fits now. In  a month or two it will probably be loose.  Again slow process its not instant. And what you can do? will probably amaze you as time goes on.  

xoxo - Snowflake lashes

ps.  I am SOOOO offplan for christmas and I soooo don't care.... hehe


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebs* 

 
_happy holidays everybody 

on a side note.. I just well have a question, I'm eating right (fruits, veggies, protein, whole grains.. ex.) not eating more then about 2000 cal a day (in fact less most days).. doing a lot of cardio for me (about an hour to an hour and a half most days) followed by some other exercises, some weights for my arms... I know I'm still over weight, yet it seems that the weight is sticking on 

(I'm also taking a few pills to help along the way and what not hoping to make it faster) 

is there anything else I should be doing to help it come off faster, I'm I just hoping that its going to way to fast I know its a high goal, but its really really depressing me. 

if anybody can help? I'd really appreciate it as this is my first time seriously trying to take off weight_

 
Shift your focus from cardio toward adding muscle. Lift heavier weights, increase your muscle mass (and therefore your number of cals burned at rest).


----------



## bebs (Dec 26, 2008)

donno how well I did.. well I still like cardio better then anything else.. so used the bike for a little over an hour.. used weights for about 20 minutes (2 pounds.. but thats good from the nothing I was doing before) as well as a lot of ab. work and legs .. I'm gonna focus more on my arms tomorrow... I'm still sore from all of it.. I decided tomorrow instead of an hour of cardio I'm only gonna do 30 - 40 minutes of fast walking the dogs and then the rest 

however food wise.. with all the goodies floating around today I think I did really good, haven't taken a bite of anything bad since breakfast (mom made turkey bacon, my old down fall) however it really wasnt as good as I remembered so I didn't eat to much of it.. its kinda a let down when what you used to really like turns out so blah now with all the health stuff instead of junk food in me

anyways hope everybody is doing really well with their goals! 

wish you all a very merry christmas 
and just wanted to thank those who gave me advice


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebs* 

 
_donno how well I did.. well I still like cardio better then anything else.. so used the bike for a little over an hour.. used weights for about 20 minutes (2 pounds.. but thats good from the nothing I was doing before) as well as a lot of ab. work and legs .. I'm gonna focus more on my arms tomorrow... I'm still sore from all of it.. I decided tomorrow instead of an hour of cardio I'm only gonna do 30 - 40 minutes of fast walking the dogs and then the rest _

 
Lift heavier.  10 lb weights instead of 2.  You're not going to bulk up and you need the muscle mass.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Dec 26, 2008)

Time to get back on track, i had a nice 48 hour vacation from reality and ate whatever I wanted, and was L.A.Z.Y.  Back to business as usual. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've been online window shopping, and I WILL reach the day where I can actually fit 'normal' clothes.  I swear I will.  To be a size 18... will rock. I know that seems and Is huge, but for me, I haven't been that since I was in high school. (thats well over 10 years ago!)  yikes.   I wore some 22's I bought a couple years ago yesterday to Christmas dinner.   Thank goodness for 2x spanx though, I don't think they would have looked good without them helping to smooth me out. ~L~  

Gonna get back into workout tonight, i've been lazy for an entire WEEK yikes.  So bike it is because that's what I have.  And body weights for weight training though I don't like am not good at those, I will google, and ... try and push myself... need to, can't afford to lose more muscle than I already have in the past week!!!


----------



## emmy282 (Dec 27, 2008)

Okay, so Christmas is oficially THE WORST TIME EVER to be trying to lose weight. 
Too much lovely food, but more importantly, no time to do any exercise.
Oh well...


----------



## Paramnesia (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh I know the feeling, I actually lied to my mum this year to get out of xmas lunch so I could avoid all the food. I've gained 7kg in the past month because I used to be on effexor. I suffer from depression, which is hard enough but a lot of anti-depressants make you gain weight.

I really want to lose about 15kg now, but I just dunno how. The medication is still making me gain weight, doesn't mater how healthy I am it just keeps piling on. Chocolate is my current anti-depressant, it takes for ever to get to a see a doc here and the medication i'm supposed to be taking now makes me vomit so I don't take it. To make things worse i have an injured foot which is really playing up on me, I tried to an exercise machine at my dads the other day but I lasted 90 seconds and then limped to the lounge.

I'm so overwhelmed, which just adds to my depression. It's a pretty evil cycle.


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 29, 2008)

How's everyone doing? I am feeling like I am back in the exercise groove, or at least well on my way. I need to stick to my plan of 5 days a week of cardio, that is for the next few weeks. I plan to add in strength training once I have knocked off a bit of weight. It's all about the cardio right now, and eating clean, of course. 

I'm so disgusted with myself, I feel like I have "hit bottom" in regards to the weight creeping up this year. This weight is coming off.


----------



## bebs (Dec 30, 2008)

well the past few days I've been really good with what I've been eating and  what not well up until tonight.. my family went out and I got a chicken salad and some cheese toast (ate the smaller half) and part of a baked potato (outside only) 

so I figure work out a little bit more tonight and hopefully it wont push me back for being slightly bad today


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_How's everyone doing? I am feeling like I am back in the exercise groove, or at least well on my way. I need to stick to my plan of 5 days a week of cardio, that is for the next few weeks. I plan to add in strength training once I have knocked off a bit of weight. It's all about the cardio right now, and eating clean, of course. 

I'm so disgusted with myself, I feel like I have "hit bottom" in regards to the weight creeping up this year. This weight is coming off._

 
Start lifting now, and build that muscle.  It's essentially freebie calorie burning, as the muscle requires more oomph out of your body even when it's at rest.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey girls, each day anew.. Yesterday wasn't horrid, but a little too much rice at dinner, and I slept in so went to work sand breakfast (not good!)  so had a big lunch,.. but it's okay.


----------



## NutMeg (Jan 2, 2009)

Man I've been bad this vacation. I'm going home tomorrow so I'll be able to get back into my routine. I've got to pick up some groceries tomorrow so I can start eating cleaner again, and I'm going to work out too.


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 2, 2009)

I've been doing quite well. I am going to wait a week or 2 to get on the scale (I have to limit how much I weight myself, otherwise I get completely obsessed).

I am hoping for a least a little loss.  We shall see.  I'm just going to keep on keeping on!

Hope everyone is doing well, and happy new year!!!


----------



## bebs (Jan 3, 2009)

I have a question for you all, over the last few days (right before my period) I noticed my weight creeping up even with doing cardio, eating right, using weights and working out. 

now I know I have a hard time controling the salt around this time so that probably isnt helping anything at the moment, but how much weight gain (water weight, or bloat or whatever you want to call it) is normal during ones period and how quickly does it go away?

cause I almost burst into tears when I stepped on it the other night and it was up and I knew I hadn't ate anything to bad for me that would cause me to gain that much. 

and the next question is, is it even worth weighing my self during the next few days, and if not how long after it stops is it okay to start keeping track again.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi girls I am just peeking my fat head in to say *** Good Job*** Keep up the good work!! I know you all will do well in 2009....
Peeks my fat head back out......


----------



## Willa (Jan 4, 2009)

Time to get back on tracks!
Last days have been difficults, caught a gastro... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And a bronchitis...

Yeah, that's why I love so much Christmas and it's kisses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You girls are going to be such good help, back at work tomorrow morning!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebs* 

 
_I have a question for you all, over the last few days (right before my period) I noticed my weight creeping up even with doing cardio, eating right, using weights and working out. 

now I know I have a hard time controling the salt around this time so that probably isnt helping anything at the moment, but how much weight gain (water weight, or bloat or whatever you want to call it) is normal during ones period and how quickly does it go away?

cause I almost burst into tears when I stepped on it the other night and it was up and I knew I hadn't ate anything to bad for me that would cause me to gain that much. 

and the next question is, is it even worth weighing my self during the next few days, and if not how long after it stops is it okay to start keeping track again._

 
5 lb fluctuation is normal.
Water retention is normal.
Don't weigh yourself daily.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 5, 2009)

Just beat my personal record on the deadlift. I hit 140 for 3 reps.  I'm going to try for 1 rep of body weight...150. Maybe. If I can convince myself to do it.


----------



## bebs (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Just beat my personal record on the deadlift. I hit 140 for 3 reps.  I'm going to try for 1 rep of body weight...150. Maybe. If I can convince myself to do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
what is a dead lift? but that sounds like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for you so congrats!!! 

I just want to say thank you to everybody thus far for being so supportive and answering my questions about things, I've lost about 17 - 18lbs of fat this month! (no idea what I've gained in muscle but I think the combo of losing fat and gaining muscle is really paying off) I'm really proud of my self for sticking it out and doing it, and will continue to do so as I've also gone down to a size 11 .. which is the smallest I've been in a while, while being healthy. 

I plan on doing even better this next month as there will be even less junk food around me at work and at home. I'm shooting for 15 - 20lbs this next month, I'm going to continue to eat right and exercise as I think its really paying off not only in weight loss but also in how I feel about my self and my skin is looking a lot better and I have so much more energy. 

thank you again everybody!


----------



## Willa (Jan 8, 2009)

Let's just say that in some way, my gastro and bronchitis are helpfull right now
I probably lost 5-7 lbs in a week and a half...


----------



## snowflakelashes (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey girls it won't let me view new posts until I post.  So... 

I lost another 8lbs since december 24th so that's motivating.  I need to really push myself HARD now.  I have reached the 10% body weight milestone, now I need to reach my NEXT one which is the under 300lbs milstone (i was 313 today ... :-|)   13 more lbs, so close I can taste it!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Jan 8, 2009)

Willa sounds great!  And Shimmer! Your amazing with that weight lifting!


----------



## SuSana (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_5 lb fluctuation is normal.
Water retention is normal.
Don't weigh yourself daily._

 
That's what I was going to say, mine is usually 8lbs!  I remember the first time it happened I almost cried but knew it was because of my water.  Then about 5 days after it ended I lost the same 8lbs.  Overnight.  It's really odd.

Well anyways, next week when I start WW I will be forcing myself to participate in this thread pretty often!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Jan 8, 2009)

I am posting to read the posts... okay I feel super lame saying that but refresh F5.. ctrl f5 etc.  are not working so "Post"

Dinner was good.  A Chicken Breast and Veggies.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Jan 9, 2009)

_Hey Girls, 

Hope it is going well today (if anyone posted I can't see it).  I unfortunately missed breakfast I just couldn't make myself get up and had nothing simple.  I really do need to grocery shop this weekend.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but I'm doing okay, going a little crazy stress wise. 

I DREAMED that I ate a ton of chocolates thoug and I woke up feeling mad at myself.  Argh.. lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think that set my grumpy tone for the day, hopefully I will be able to turn it around I don't want to have a icky weekend. 


_


----------



## snowflakelashes (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey girls just checking in, today was okay, I did bad in the eating dept. I think I didn't overeat so much as make bad choices but that's okya.  I slept instead of working out.  But at least when I went out I had one diet pepsi (not so good) and then a glass of water .  No drink-drinks, i chose to drive so that that was not an option.  So yeah


----------



## Willa (Jan 11, 2009)

And I was right!!!
I lost 7 pounds

Yeah baby yeahhhhh


----------



## snowflakelashes (Jan 11, 2009)

congats willa sweetheart


----------



## Willa (Jan 11, 2009)

It looks like my body got used to the fact that I didn't eat a lot for a while
And now when I eat, it's little portions.
Love that, because not so far from today I used to eat 1 whole plate and sometimes 2... 

Last night, I made diner for my parents (sleeping at their place) and I couldnt eat the third of my plate! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good good!

I just want my health to come back, because I can't see the light...
I'm taking medecine for my bronchitis, but it's not helping at all
A friend of mine told me about her mother in law who had pneumonia, it's scaring me because I've been having troubles with my lungs all my life. My mother has ashma, her twin brother died from lung cancer. I'll go to the Dr on monday.


----------



## nunu (Jan 11, 2009)

Willa, i LOVE your avatar!!!
Haha that's the episode when Samantha was jelous of the girls who showed up at Richard's house in the Hamptons!
I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Willa (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, I love SATC so much
Samantha is crazy!


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 12, 2009)

Well, I had a totally crap weekend.

*gets back on the horse*

Keeping on keeping on.


----------



## bebs (Jan 13, 2009)

okay.. well just checking in.. I'm not really the happiest at the moment with my self, I've been limiting my cardio to about 42 minutes (I let my self watch mindless tv well doing it, 1 show) most every day, free weights.. i'm on 5 pounds and I'm going to pick the 10 pound ones up at the store later on today. I do a lot of other exercises every other day to give my body time to heal, and I can tell the strength training is working (I have to lift and carry things at work from time to time) and its getting a lot easier to carry them. 

however.. I have been limiting my cal. its about 1000 - 1200 a day I believe.. I am slightly pushing it to be that high and its hard for me to do that much as it is without feeling sick (without counting I was at about 700 - 800 a day, which I know is really bad and I'm trying to do something about it before it impacts me to much) 

now my problem is.. it seems I'm gaining.. I know lean muscle takes up less space than than fat and what not.. and I can tell my stomach is going down majorly as well as the rest of my body (I was a size 14) and am now at a size 11, which is really good, however I really want to be at about a size 6 or 8, my weight hasn't really been going down.. only slightly up in the past few days (I know its slightly cause I uped my cal. most probably) I used to struggle with anorexia, and right now I'm slightly depressed about a few major things, as well as my mom says I'm still ocd about the scale (I try to only weigh my self once a day, however it normally ends up being 3 or 4 times a day) which I am going to be working on as well these next few days 

now with keeping the cals. up and working out I'm pretty sure it will still take my body what it is 5 - 7 days to get used to it, so should I not expect weight loss until the end of that time, or during it 

I'm really trying to make my goal (size 6 - 8) by april and I know I'm well on my way.. I just would like some advice on what else I could do to well speed the process along 

thanks so much everybody for advice and even reading my rambling.


----------



## melliquor (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey everybody... back from hols and want to get back to my eating healthy and trying to lose all this weight.

How did everybody do during xmas?  I weigh in tomorrow and will find out how much i have been on over the last 5 weeks.  Hopefully it isn't too much but i am def expecting a gain.

Wish me luck.  Will post tomorrow and what i plan on eating.


----------



## Willa (Jan 13, 2009)

@ bebs : I know we're not at the same place and we don't share the same goals right now. But from what you're telling us, I can def. tell that you should try to seek for a little help from a professionnal because like you said you used to struggle with anorexia... you should def. not weight everyday and focus on something else. 800-1000 calories a day is not enough!!!

@ melliquor : I actually am proud of how I ate during the holidays. I lost 7 pounds so far! Ok... being sick helped a little, but I plan on keeping doing good. 

I started a blog online, just for myself, where I can post links, pictures, inspirational thoughts and such, so during the day and evening when I get bored and wanna eat (that's my problem, not occupied enough) I can take a look at what I wrote 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tonight for diner, I guess it's gonna be a risotto night
It's been a while now, it's sooooo yummy!


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_ 
I started a blog online, just for myself, where I can post links, pictures, inspirational thoughts and such, so during the day and evening when I get bored and wanna eat (that's my problem, not occupied enough) I can take a look at what I wrote 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What a brilliant idea, Willa!  If you do not mind me asking, what blog program do you use?  I think I might set one up for myself.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Jan 14, 2009)

Keep on trucking, I am sleeping and wish this was over, of course it will never be over


----------



## Willa (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_What a brilliant idea, Willa!  If you do not mind me asking, what blog program do you use?  I think I might set one up for myself.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I do that on Blogger.com
I already have a blog there (the link in my signature), a public one, but you can build as many as you want and set them private or public. You can even add your friends emails if you want them to be abble to read it.

It's really user friendly, you can even change the colors of your blog and such





Today, I have a very good lunch, I'm proud of myself
I was lazy, didnt want to make a lunch, but finaly took the time to do it
So I save money by not going to the cafeteria, but also calories 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's a ham sandwich with baby carrots, hummus, old cheddar cheese. And for desert I have blackberries


----------



## NutMeg (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey guys, I can finally access the site again and I missed you all so much! I've been doing well as far as my eating, but very badly with exercise. Most of my daily step counts are over 5 km, but I haven't been doing pilates. I just bought heavier free weights, so I want to do that today. I've had a headache on and off for about a week which is usually a good sign that I need to get my ass in gear.

bebs: Be careful ok? I think you might want to talk to a doctor about your weight loss goals and mention your previous anorexia, because the extreme calorie control and weighing in multiple times a day is a concern.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jan 18, 2009)

hello everyone im back finally! hope everyone had a great holiday.

ive been doing ok lately, but getting my lazy ass to exercise is hard work! 
Im starting a new pill, as i cannot afford my current one (its not subsidised by the NZ government), so feeling a bit nervous about side effects!

Bebs: please please please be careful. i really think that you should talk to someone about how you are feeling. we all want you to be healthy and happy


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebs* 

 
_okay.. well just checking in.. I'm not really the happiest at the moment with my self, I've been limiting my cardio to about 42 minutes (I let my self watch mindless tv well doing it, 1 show) most every day, free weights.. i'm on 5 pounds and I'm going to pick the 10 pound ones up at the store later on today. I do a lot of other exercises every other day to give my body time to heal, and I can tell the strength training is working (I have to lift and carry things at work from time to time) and its getting a lot easier to carry them. 

however.. I have been limiting my cal. its about 1000 - 1200 a day I believe.. I am slightly pushing it to be that high and its hard for me to do that much as it is without feeling sick (without counting I was at about 700 - 800 a day, which I know is really bad and I'm trying to do something about it before it impacts me to much) 

now my problem is.. it seems I'm gaining.. I know lean muscle takes up less space than than fat and what not.. and I can tell my stomach is going down majorly as well as the rest of my body (I was a size 14) and am now at a size 11, which is really good, however I really want to be at about a size 6 or 8, my weight hasn't really been going down.. only slightly up in the past few days (I know its slightly cause I uped my cal. most probably) I used to struggle with anorexia, and right now I'm slightly depressed about a few major things, as well as my mom says I'm still ocd about the scale (I try to only weigh my self once a day, however it normally ends up being 3 or 4 times a day) which I am going to be working on as well these next few days 

now with keeping the cals. up and working out I'm pretty sure it will still take my body what it is 5 - 7 days to get used to it, so should I not expect weight loss until the end of that time, or during it 

I'm really trying to make my goal (size 6 - 8) by april and I know I'm well on my way.. I just would like some advice on what else I could do to well speed the process along 

thanks so much everybody for advice and even reading my rambling._

 
You need to eat more. Your metabolism is slowing down because yourbody is going into starvation mode.


----------



## Karen_B (Jan 18, 2009)

Can I join, but keep the focus on health and not weight loss?

My problem is this: I used to exercise a LOT, like 5 or 6 times a day, and was very fit and slim but not happy about myself. I obsessed over what I ate and how much I exercised and felt fat although I had a 28-29 in waist (I am 5'7''). Then I was diagnosed with clinical depression, and was put on anti-depressants which caused me to gain 40 lbs. I also overate as a form of comfort, and was too apathetic to do any exercise. After I switched meds and started a holistic pilates/yoga exercise programme with a coach, I lost about 20 lbs and felt lots better. 

Now: The coach was expensive, so I couldn't afford to go to her forever. I do have a good base knowledge for doing strength training exercises though. My back and shoulders are troublesome, so functional training using a fitball and such is the best way for me to train. I love running and swimming, so that's what I do for cardio.
I have a huge sweet tooth and can eat copious amounts of sugar. As far as food is concerned, I went from being over obsessed to not caring very much at all, which means I can eat yogurt and cereal all day long just because I can't be bothered. This doesn't fill me up properly, which means I eat sweets to compensate, and don't have energy to exercise... 

What I want to do is the following:
* Exercise for health and mental well being. NOT have a focus on looking like a super model or Hollywood actress. It's not realistic for me. For a start, I'll do strength once a week and cardio twice a week as a form of minimum. Later, I can up that to strengthX2, etc. 
* Eat healthy, cooked meals twice a day, apart from breakfast. As far as possible avoid eating cereal for lunch and dinner (let's face it, sometimes cooking feels worse than death). 
* Give myself credit for what I do. I am very critical of myself - like, if I go running for 35 minutes I can beat myself up for not being out for 40. Really, what's up with that. 

So, those are my goals for now. Wish me luck!


----------



## NutMeg (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok, I didn't work out yesterday. I got a brutal headache and was in bed for most of the day. I just did 40 minutes of pilates today so I'm happy about that. I had pancakes for breakfast and I'm just making some baked fries right now. I want to have a bunch of veggies today too. I'll do some cardio tomorrow, but I don't think I'll have time for pilates on Tuesday... I'll see if I can fit it in.


----------



## Willa (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome to our group Karen!

I did good this weekend
We went at my parent's place saturday for a diner, and I didnt eat too much. Actually, I wasnt hungry at all after eating the entrées I have made. It was very salty, so I passed on diner. But I ate cake... maybe too much of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yesterday I ate a good shish taouk, but it stayed on my stomach all afternoon. I sometimes have heartburn, Tums are welcome when it happens
For diner I tried a recipe I found in my new Food Network magazine. My bf always checks on my portions because I overeat, but I had a normal sized portion. 

At first, he said that I took too much, but that's before he realized that I already served him a plate and it was waiting on the table... he also served himself a plate. So there was 3 portions missing and we were 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he said sorry... hahaha

I'm a good girl now!!! I don't serve myself big portions and I don't go for a second plate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I checked my weight again saturday, 1 pound less again
Feels gooooooooood


----------



## Karen_B (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Will, and congrats on the weight loss!

I have been doing good today and yesterday. Yesterday I went for a run for about 40 minutes and this morning I went on the rowing machine for 20, and then  did some stretching exercises for my back and shoulders.

As for food, I had omelette for lunch yesterday and veggie chili for dinner (which also made today's lunch!) and now I am cooking a nice tomato soup.
Go me!


----------



## NutMeg (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey guys! Welcome to all the new people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So today I've had an 3 egg omelet with green pepper, mushrooms, a bit of onion, and cheddar cheese. I plan on having an avocado wrap for lunch, chuck some yummy veggies in there, maybe a balsamic vinegar dressing. For supper I have a bean soup going in the crockpot. 

As far as exercise, I've done a bunch of housework this morning so my house is clean and I got moving around. I'm going to do some cardio as soon as my belly feels less full from breakfast.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just checking in on you ladies...Keep up the good work!!!

Shimmer:  I just want you to know and I know you will be smiling...I have had no soda...diet or otherwise since the day after Thanksgiving!! I tried to take a sip of a sprite last week because I had a upset tummy and it make me want to puke more!!  I think I am finally soda free...
I drink only tea and water ...not even coffee or juice


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Just checking in on you ladies...Keep up the good work!!!

Shimmer: I just want you to know and I know you will be smiling...I have had no soda...diet or otherwise since the day after Thanksgiving!! I tried to take a sip of a sprite last week because I had a upset tummy and it make me want to puke more!! I think I am finally soda free...
I drink only tea and water ...not even coffee or juice_

 
Isn't that amazing?? When you stop drinking soda for a while and then just want to taste it again... you think "how the hell was i drinking THIS???!!!"

Good luck everybody !!


----------



## NutMeg (Jan 19, 2009)

On another note, I started doing a food journal again. It makes me feel very accountable for everything I put in my mouth. 

I'm getting another headache so I think I'm going to skip cardio today. I'll do 50 minutes of pilates tomorrow on my lunch break.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_On another note, I started doing a food journal again. It makes me feel very accountable for everything I put in my mouth. 

I'm getting another headache so I think I'm going to skip cardio today. I'll do 50 minutes of pilates tomorrow on my lunch break._

 
a food diary is great isnt it? 

bebs: i hope that you are doing ok, PM me if you are having any troubles, i want to see you happy!


----------



## User49 (Jan 20, 2009)

Stats:

Height 5ft6"1/2
Weight 11 and a half stone 
Started eating healthy jan 6 have kept up with it so far
Mainly eating fruit and veg and lots of em!
What my downfall could be: pizza ooohhh sweet yummy cheesey pizza 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how i miss you so


Okay I think I will have to join this as well. Here's my little story.

I've never been one to worry about what I eat or drink or if I do or don't exersize. I don't eat red meat (pork, beef, or anything like that), but happily eat chicken and fish. Rarely.

When I was around 20yrs old I was a  size small uk 12 and didn't take care of myself very much. I suffered badly with IBS and anxiety which effected what I ate. I often skipped out on food if I knew some even was coming up. 

So now I'm a bit older, happier in myself, anxiety/ibs is gone, however do have anemia as I don't eat a lot of meat. Until about two weeks ago I would eat a lot of carbs, sweets, whenever whatever. I have put on wieght, and am a UK size 14, but in some shops that's a squeeze.

Weight was never really an issue until two weeks ago when I was at work, a customer said "wow your really coming along, how long is it now?!" and I was just a bit shocked to be honest. I often look quite bloated do to the ibs/eating bread/pasta thing but I NEVER would have thought I looked far along in pregnancy or somethign!

Basically ever since this incident I have decided to be healthy. My diet has changed dramatically and I don't know how I feel about it all.

Typical meal before :

Breakfast: Two Slice of White Toast with marmite and butter and 1 cup of coffee with two sugars and whole milk.
Lunch: Pasta dish with small salad and crisps or jacket potatoe with tuna mayo cucumber and small slice of cake.
Dinner: Large plate of Pasta or fishcakes with potatoes, carrots and baked beans. Chococlate biscuit or sweet like snack.

NOW:

Breakfast: same
Lunch: small salad with piece of fruit and vitamine tablet
Dinner: small salad with fruit 
or bowl of soup with fruit or
jacket potato (with no mayo, butter or chese) with baked beans and salad.
Snacks: fruit, 'go ahead' bars, low fat yogurt with grapes or other fruit.

Now I have been doing this for TWO weeks> I haven't had any cake, hardly any pasta, no sweets or biscuits. 

I have also started a fitness journal online. I'm not exersizing anymore than i normally do. I haven't weighed myself to see what i was or what I am.

I just want to be healthy. My moods flucuate. But there is definitly TWO things I notice a massive change in! One- i don't feel bloated and energyless anymore and TWO- ALL I CAN THINK ABOUT IS FOOD!!!!!

Literally I never used to think about food. It's like I'm obsessed. I think about food and not eating bad food, and then how nice eating bad food would be, and then how nice having a slim trim happy figure would be versus eating food that i want and being happy. I just can't stop talking about food, or thinking about what I'm having for lunch. Trying not to slip up and eat junk.


Does anyone know how to stop thinking about it? Is it like when a smoker gives up cigs and can't stop thinkign about it? Is this normal?

And when do you start to notice the weight drop off??? xx


----------



## NutMeg (Jan 20, 2009)

Tish, congrats on no sodas, it's a huge step. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nzsallyb: Yeah, the food diary is part of my healthy mind set now. When I start doing it again, my attitude shifts.

glitternmyveins: No idea how to stop the obsessive thinking, but congrats on taking the first steps.

Ok, breakfast was a scrambled egg wrap for my morning protein, and now I'm having a bowl of cream of veg soup. I made it myself, so it's more veg than cream. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just did 40 minutes of pilates and man I kicked my own ass. Especially on arms/shoulders, which is where I need the most work.

On another note, Shimmer? Do you happen to know a good exercise for working lats with just free weights?

Good luck guys!


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 20, 2009)

Glittermyveins the most important thing is not to eat too little and damage your metabolism, i was eating 1000 to 1200 kcals per day and not shifting an ounce and since june i have went from a large size 12 (uk) to a uk 10 by making sure i eat at least 1500kcals and weight training, i also eat calories back if i lose them through exercise and eat 6 times a day, im slimmer than ever and feel like im eating more.

It took me a good 2 to 3 months to notice a major difference obviously my metabolism was wrecked!!! i find if i don't eat enough i crave food!!!! there is no reason to go hungry just eat good foods and lots of them!!!


----------



## User49 (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_Glittermyveins the most important thing is not to eat too little and damage your metabolism, i was eating 1000 to 1200 kcals per day and not shifting an ounce and since june i have went from a large size 12 (uk) to a uk 10 by making sure i eat at least 1500kcals and weight training, i also eat calories back if i lose them through exercise and eat 6 times a day, im slimmer than ever and feel like im eating more.

It took me a good 2 to 3 months to notice a major difference obviously my metabolism was wrecked!!! i find if i don't eat enough i crave food!!!! there is no reason to go hungry just eat good foods and lots of them!!!_

 
Thanks. The thing is I don't exersize at all. I live an hour from where I work so  I have to take a train journey in and a train journey home. I get up at 530, leave at 7, get in at 9, work till 530, get a train at 6 and home at 715 and have dinner quite late. I have been having up to 1,600 calories most days and only get a 15 min walk to and from work so I feel like I need to cut out a lot to see a difference. I do feel SUPER hungry and think that I haven't had a difference yet. I wonder if I should eat more protein to make a difference? I just think that i wont be fitting exersize into my lifestyle so i should compensate by eating less carbs/fat and more veg/fruit...?


----------



## Karen_B (Jan 20, 2009)

Glitternmyveins, if you are super hungry, no wonder you can't stop thinking about food! If you are hungry, eat, as simple as that. Try to experiment and see if certain foods are better for filling you up than others. For example, I need to have balanced meals with fat, carbs and protein, or I am hungry within the hour. Eating only carbs or only proteins at a meal doesn't work for me. 

Also, as someone who used to obsess about food a LOT, what worked for me was realizing I had a problem with it. I mean, really emotionally understand it. For this I needed professional help, and I had also been in therapy due to my depression, so I think I was "ready". And then to try and shift focus. Although I needed to lose weight, I had to get away from that type of thinking, where the main thing was weight loss. This of course isn't easy and I still struggle with it. But I try now to see my body and my health as a whole, not just a measurement or a surface or a number on a scale. I need to keep not just my body but my mind healthy. It's give and take. For example, is a certain waist measurement worth not being able to go for lattes and a cinnamon bun with my friends, or do I need to change my priorities in order to not feel like my life sucks? Or, is the tub of B&J's nice enough to make up for whatever feelings of anxiety I get after I eat it? 
Like I said above, I no longer try to cook meals with a certain ratio of macronutrients or count carbs or whatever. I try to eat homecooked, balanced meals that taste good and not be so hung up on the details. 
This is just what has worked for me. I obsess less about food, and therefore, don't binge as much as I used to when all I did was count carb grams per day and weigh chicken breasts (that i forced myself to eat although I don't believe in eating meat). 
And like I say, some of the weight has come off, but it's not really my primary goal anymore. And I feel better for it!


----------



## User49 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the advice peeps! Well I agree that it shouldn't be soley about getting that perfect figure. I am doing this because I do have lots of problems with being bloated due to ibs. I tend to eat a lot of pasta, bread ect and it makes me feel really sluggish. I think I just need to do a bit more research and maybe eat a little bit of variety instead of all these salads!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to go for a bowl of pilau rice today with some fruit and a yogurt bar. If the girl in our canteen sits down with another cheese scone in front of me I might cry!!! Thanks for the support Karen B and Girl About Town


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 21, 2009)

Try upping your protein intake sometimes jiggling things about gets better effects, I use a website called The daily plate to track food and it gives you pie charts on carbs, protein and fat, its free as well, its really helped me!!!! i try to go for 40 carbs 30 protein and 30 fat, i find with the extra protein im not as ravenous all the time, i also take protein shakes to try and net over 100g of protein per day.loads of fruit and veg and low GI carbs everything wholemeal.

I believe anyone can exercise, do some more walking or running get some 10lb weights or a resistance band, every little helps!!! even some dvds are good.
As long as you create a slight calorie deficit and exercsie a little to boost your metabolism over time you will defo lose some weight. If you want i can send you examples of my menus.
I Think that as long as you think about it being for health reasons and not about numbers on a scale its so much better for your mental health.


----------



## Willa (Jan 21, 2009)

Ha maaaannn...
I've been bad, soooo bad today
Relapse.
Enought said


----------



## SuSana (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Ha maaaannn...
I've been bad, soooo bad today
Relapse.
Enought said




_

 
It happens to everyone.  Just get back on the wagon


----------



## nunu (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Ha maaaannn...
I've been bad, soooo bad today
Relapse.
Enought said



_

 
I don't think you've done worse than me. I gained back all the weight that i have lost and more ...LITERALLY
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I need to un relapse myself lol. So i have decided i'm starting fresh on Saturday.


----------



## Willa (Jan 22, 2009)

You just don't wanna know how much I ate yesterday
It was disgusting, but I kept on eating
It doesnt happen often, but when it does, I'm an eating freak 

Anyway, it's done.
Today is a new day, I'm planning on eating well
Probably an egg salad sandwich with some green salad on the side for lunch


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Just checking in on you ladies...Keep up the good work!!!

Shimmer:  I just want you to know and I know you will be smiling...I have had no soda...diet or otherwise since the day after Thanksgiving!! I tried to take a sip of a sprite last week because I had a upset tummy and it make me want to puke more!!  I think I am finally soda free...
I drink only tea and water ...not even coffee or juice_

 
That is absolutely fantastic. I'm impressed!!!


----------



## NutMeg (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey guys. It's been a pretty carb filled day this far, so I'm going to aim for lean proteins and more veggies for tonight.

Other than that, I did 40 minutes of pilates earlier. Rarh!


----------



## User49 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey GAT: that would be cool if you could share that with me. I've also got on online diary on fitday.com which is really helpful to see in a pie chart and graph section. I'm finding that although I thought I was being really really healthy eating so much fruit and veg and only having toast as my 'bread thing' my carbs are the biggest percentage and I have so little protine. Anyone have any suggestions on how to up the protine for someone who doesn't like red meat or pork? I love fish. I was thinking sushi? ....

This loosing weight thing is HARD! I knew it wouldn't be easy. I do look at it like I want to be healthy and happy not so much I want to loose tons of weight. I think that's how I stay on track and don't eat crap. I also love not feeling bloated. But I am tempted by pizza constantly.

What do you guys think of having a 'treat day' where one day a week you splurge and eat what you want? Thoughts?...

I'm so glad there is a thread for this. I think that the 'community support' thing really helps! 

Here is my online account if anyone is interested in it. I didn't get to fill in all the dates because i only discovered the website the other day but I've been doing this since jan 6th:

FitDay Free Calorie Counter and Diet Journal:♥Public Journal


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey the fitday is really similar to the daily plate they are really good tracking tools. I still have the odd day where i eat what i want as long as you account for it by either saving some calories, thats where exercise is very valuable because you can basicly eat what you want.The only thing i would advise is don't fall into the trap of thinking i can't exercise so i'll keep lowering my calories because your metabolism just dies a death!!! think of it like a furnace you need to keep burning by putting fuel on it!!

Today for example i had 
Breakfast
porridge with skimmed milk
cappuccino

Mid morn
apple

Lunch
Food doctor pitta with seeds
chicken slices 100g
laughing cow light cheese

went to gym
had protein shake with skimmed milk in afternoon

Dinner
Chicken breast with noodles and veg (baby sweetcorn etc)

also Fage 2% greek yoghurt with 1tbsp of honey and food doctor multiseed muffin with cashew butter as snacks.

total 1650 kcals /137g of protein /40g fat/ 190g carbs

burnt 700 cals at gym so still have 600 or so to play with,this is an average days diet, and i only go to the gym 2-3 days a week.


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey everyone!  I'm back.  I hope everyone had a great holiday!
I just finished eating a bowl of pinhead oats (which I made in the slow cooker overnight a la Alton Brown) yum yum!

I just wanted to check in before I head off to class.  *hugs to everyone!* and I will read all of the posts that I missed while I was gone later on tonight.


----------



## NutMeg (Jan 23, 2009)

Lizzie! I missed you.


----------



## User49 (Jan 23, 2009)

Anyone have any good recipes where the protein on the plate is more than the carbs?  xx


----------



## NutMeg (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a question for you guys. If you had the perfect week as far as exercise goes, how would it look? How many/what days would you be exercising? What kinds of exercise and for how long?


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_I have a question for you guys. If you had the perfect week as far as exercise goes, how would it look? How many/what days would you be exercising? What kinds of exercise and for how long?_

 
At this point in time, my perfect week would be 5 days of solid cardio - min 45 minutes each day.

I'm all about the cardio right now.


----------



## Karen_B (Jan 24, 2009)

I had a bad day yesterday too. Both with regards to eating and mentally... I felt really fat and ugly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, I ate a ton of chocolate and ice cream. Meh. 

Other than that, the week has been pretty good so far. I've been eating decent meals, managed to eat 2-3 fruits per day and I have exercised 3 times: 20 mins rowing on Monday, 30 mins core strength on Wednesday, 40 mins running on Thursday. Also, I walk to and from work every day, which is 45 mins in total, so I get some form of exercise every day. Today I have to work (yuk) but I am planning on going to the gym for more strength training afterwards. We have a really nice free gym for the employees where I work, so that's great.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_Hey everyone! I'm back. I hope everyone had a great holiday!
I just finished eating a bowl of pinhead oats (which I made in the slow cooker overnight a la Alton Brown) yum yum!

I just wanted to check in before I head off to class. *hugs to everyone!* and I will read all of the posts that I missed while I was gone later on tonight._

 

welcome back lizzie!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_I have a question for you guys. If you had the perfect week as far as exercise goes, how would it look? How many/what days would you be exercising? What kinds of exercise and for how long?_

 
i would definietely be exercising at least 6 days a week, mostly running, but also it ups and press ups

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Karen_B* 

 
_I had a bad day yesterday too. Both with regards to eating and mentally... I felt really fat and ugly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, I ate a ton of chocolate and ice cream. Meh. 

._

 
ive been like that lately too, damn period makes me crave sweet things like CRAZY!
which also means that ive blown up like a baloon. does anyone have any tips to minimize bloating during that time of the month?

plus my BF told me last night that i shouldnt wear a certain dress because i looked fatter in it due to my bloating. so my self esteem is great at the moment (not)


----------



## NutMeg (Jan 25, 2009)

To answer my own question, I'd like to be doing pilates (calisthenics, some arm work w/ free weights, and a bit of cardio) for 50 minutes every other day, and some straight cardio for about half an hour a couple times a week.


----------



## Karen_B (Jan 25, 2009)

My perfect exercise week would be cardiovascular training (swimming or running) 2-3 times and strength (pilates, core strength, some weight lifting) 2 times.


----------



## Karen_B (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_ive been like that lately too, damn period makes me crave sweet things like CRAZY!
which also means that ive blown up like a baloon. does anyone have any tips to minimize bloating during that time of the month?

plus my BF told me last night that i shouldnt wear a certain dress because i looked fatter in it due to my bloating. so my self esteem is great at the moment (not)_

 
If anyone knows how to avoid bloating, I would be very happy to know too! I swell up something awful when I ovulate. I guess it has to do with water retention (amongst other things)?

I'm sorry your bf said that... a little unsensitive. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## User49 (Jan 26, 2009)

Karen B:

Me too! I went to the make up trade show and my friend wanted to go to pizza hut. I had a small cheese pizza with tuna and olives and TWO pepsi's! Eeeek! And earlier we went to M&S and had a sandwich and grapes/carrots/drink which normally i would avoid as it was full of cals! But don't worry just think of it as your treat day and get back on track this week. You cant beat yourself up. Like everyone says. You will only crave stuff if ocassonally you don't have it. I figured walking around London would burn of a few cals right? I think everyone has days like this. I like to keep a journal as well as a food log on that website i keep going on about because you can log your mood for the day and what activities/foods you do/have. I find if you do slip up it's usually for a reason that you want to eat for comfort or just have some chocolate! Don't worry! Just try again today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## NutMeg (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey girls. I'm having a hard time staying focussed, I haven't been feeling well so it's difficult to push myself.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_Hey girls. I'm having a hard time staying focussed, I haven't been feeling well so it's difficult to push myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
sometimes you just need a day off to refocuss, every now and then i just take a day where i dont exercise, and eat whatever i want, but make sure that i drink lots of water.
and also changing up your exercise and trying new foods help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hope that helps


----------



## Willa (Jan 28, 2009)

Just to say that I read you girls
I'm doing good


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Karen_B* 

 
_If anyone knows how to avoid bloating, I would be very happy to know too! I swell up something awful when I ovulate. I guess it has to do with water retention (amongst other things)?

I'm sorry your bf said that... a little unsensitive. I hope you feel better soon._

 

green tea is great for bloating it really gets rid of water weight!!!


----------



## User49 (Jan 28, 2009)

Felt a bit guilty this week as I've had a pizza at pizza express sunday and a few chocolates at work!! But went shopping and got some more fruit and veg. It's hard counting calories as I live in the UK but have been brought up with teh US system and the nutrional systems differ slighlty. I also find it's hard to figure out how many calories I burn. I think I need to incorporate excersize into my 'healthy' regime to get rid of some fat! 

Does anyone know if you would conisder Philidelphia Cheese Light Spread healthy? I've been trying to find something yummy to put on those rice cake thigns as they taste like cardboard on there own! xx 

Just want to eat chocolates at the mo. I could totally be the man in the film CHOCOLATE (w/ Johnny Depp) when he stuffs his face at the end and rolls around in all the chocolate powder and chocolate sauce!


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 28, 2009)

low fat soft cheeses are fine for you, i love the laughing cow light its really tasty!!! they are not very high protein but they are low fat and good for adding flavour i put them on pitta breads with chicken or tuna!!

i love hoummous on crispbreads too.


----------



## Karen_B (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi all! I hope everyone is having a nice Saturday. Me, I am relaxing after a completely crazy work week. But I've been doing pretty good exercise and food wise! Yesterday was terrible but so what. I went swimming on Monday, strength training on Wednesday and did some biking and running at the gym on Thursday. Other than yesterday, which was full of waffles and ice cream (yum!) and only yougurt and a banana for lunch, I have been eating pretty decently. Home cooked meals all the way, no cereal dinners for me! Yay!

Now I am going to drag my ass out of bed (hubby brought me breakfast in bed today, how lovely and sweet) and go for a walk.


----------



## NutMeg (Feb 2, 2009)

I just did about an hour and a half of cardio. *snicker* My boyfriend just showed up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck guys! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Willa (Feb 2, 2009)

I did good this weekend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Last night for superbowl too
I ate some small sandwiches and macaroni salad, some fresh nachos dip (I made it with avocado and fresh vegetables, you know a 7 layers dip)

Yesterday I went to my makeup class (in a big building with lofts in it) and the escalator didnt work, I climbed all the way up. My legs were DEAD! It was the first time it happened to me, like they didnt want to work anymore... and I wasnt this much ''out of breath''. What a shame


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh gosh I have to start posting on here again- when I stopped, I started eating terribly again! UGH!!

/reads all 81 pages to get motivation


----------



## Lizzie (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey guys, I just wanted to see how everyone is doing.
I've been really busy and haven't been on specktra much lately. And since I'm not contributing, I must announce my hiatus from the weight loss group.  But when I see a delicious looking pastry, I'll hear all of your voices in my head telling me to walk away! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck everyone!


----------



## Septemba (Feb 14, 2009)

Can I join in too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been lurking this thread and it has helped me so much.

I've decided it's time to take control of my health and weight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A lot of the cliches about making lifestyle changes rather than dieting, and staying away from the bastardly scales are starting to sink in with me now.

I'm not counting calories, just watching portions, oil and trying to eat well. I've been eating oatmeal for breakfast for the past three weeks and I'm starting to like it, it makes me less likely to crave shitty things cos it's so filling.

It feels good to have a bit of self control and I feel like I have more energy when I eat this way. I've lost about 6 pounds this month! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have learned to let go of obsessing over the scales, because when the number isn't 'right' it's like it fuels any excuse to have a binge. And I'm trying to be gentle with myself because I know I retain a lot of water.


----------



## Karen_B (Feb 14, 2009)

Just a quick check-in! I've been doing pretty well but I think I'm coming down with a cold so I haven't really been able to exercise as much as I'd like to. I've kept my sweet intake to 1-2 days per week though which is really good for me!


----------



## Septemba (Feb 15, 2009)

Good work Karen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fried stuff is my downfall! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 15, 2009)

OK, I'm completely starting over.  Again.

I can do this.  I will check in more regularly as well.  Not going to do any "diet" persay, just going to make the lifestyle changes I have made in the past and have taken the weight off before.  I just need to get in a new groove and get those good habits ingrained again.


----------



## Septemba (Feb 15, 2009)

Totally about mindset, isn't it!! It can be so hard to get into that place mentally.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_Totally about mindset, isn't it!! It can be so hard to get into that place mentally._

 
Exactly. I've been trying to get back into that mindset for the last couple of months, I have done it before very successfully, so I thought I could just "switch it on" again. Not that simple at all.

I'm determined though - I will just pick myself back up when I falter. I am so unhappy inside my skin, I really need this. 

Here's to all of us on this journey.


----------



## NutMeg (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys. My diet's been decent, and I've been doing tons of power walking. My bf moved to the city a couple of weeks ago and the last bus I have to take to get there is very unreliable so I usually walk the last 15 blocks. It's been great for my calves. 

I haven't been doing what I would call "real" exercise. I'm a little annoyed with myself about that, but I haven't been feeling myself for a few weeks. It's been weird, lots of headaches, always tired, and I've been kind of feverish. So while I wish I'd been working out, because I've been doing so much walking I'm not too upset.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 15, 2009)

Meg - with all that walking, you are getting tons of exercise.  I hope you are feeling more like yourself soon, feel better!  

We are having tons of rain this weekend (we need it) but I am not going to let it stop me from getting out and moving my fat bum.


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi all! It's been a while since I've checked in, but I've been doing pretty good with exercise and stuff. 
I joined a weight loss webgroup that sort of works like WW, but they don't have points, it's based on calories. It's very sensible, where nothing is forbidden, you just need to stay within your daily cals. Every kind of exercise counts - the important thing is that you move, not how you move! I joined this site two days ago after having been to try on underwear and I realize I am sick of having 10-15 extra pounds to drag around. I need to check my portions as I have the feeling I am underestimating them.


----------



## Ria (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi there! I'd love to join you all if I can?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm currently 5'2" and 232lbs, so I can't ignore the issues any longer! I turned 30 last week, and now all my parties and celebratory meals are out the way, I feel ready to go for it. I didn't want to be a fat 30, but I was and so instead of being miserable about it, I'm just gonna take one day at a time and be a heathier 31 instead! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My downfalls are lack of exercise and wine, so I really need to tackle those areas as well as food.

You all seem to have loads of positivity and I'd love to share it as I know I could use some!


----------



## nunu (Mar 17, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## NutMeg (Mar 17, 2009)

Ok ladies. We need to make this thread active again. I miss you guys!


----------



## nunu (Mar 18, 2009)

I am ready to go back in track!


----------



## NutMeg (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok! I just ate a bunch of chocolate chips. Bad Meg!

For breakfast I had scrambled eggs (3) with mushroom, cheese, orange pepper, onion, and garlic. Yum.


----------



## nunu (Mar 19, 2009)

How was the rest of your day Meg?
I need to renew my gym membership.


----------



## NutMeg (Mar 19, 2009)

It went pretty well. I had an avocado sandwich, greeklies for a snack, and something else which I can't remember. I've been sick, so I'm a little out of it.

How about you?


----------



## Breanne Angelo (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi everyone!!!

I hope it's ok if I join this thread. I guess I'll brief you all on my goals and such. I'm currently 37 weeks pregnant and I've gained about 33 pounds so far. I'm 5 ft 3 and my prepregnancy weight is up and down from 95 pounds to about 118. I've been one of those yoyo dieters. My goal after I have the baby is to get down and stay between 105 and 110. Right now I'm going to limit my calorie intake to 1800 since I'm pregnant and I'll be brestfeeding that way my baby will still be healthy. I'm currently walking everyday and after I recover from childbirth I plan on running/swimming and strength trainning. I really want to work on firming my body and staying healthy. Since I'll be starting the 1800 cal meal plan tommorow, I guess thats when I'll start posting daily. Wish me luck and good luck to you with your goals!


----------



## xsweetsilencexx (Apr 5, 2009)

A weight group, how exciting! This is a great idea to motivate each other to achieve our goal.

After reading many posts here, I decided to start a daily plan for myself. 

What I've done so far over the past 3 days:

- no pop (not that pop was ever a problem for me, I never liked pop)
-drink LOTS of water (I've discovered my love for plain water recently even though I used to hate water cause it was so plain)
-at least 30 minute exercise everyday
-make sure I eat breakfast every morning, usually just fruits

I am 5"2.5 weighing 104lbs. I'm not really trying to lose weight, but instead, I'm trying become more healthy since I have bad habits such as waking up way too late to eat breakfast, eating right before I go to bed and not never exercising. But I guess we all have one goal in common, and that's to make a change in our lifestyle.


*hops on the bandwagon*

Good luck everyone!


----------



## SMMY (Apr 6, 2009)

"Hi, I'm SMMY and I'm a chocoholic."
Actually, I just saw this thread and thought it was a really great idea. I've been working on making something less of myself for the last several months. I'm just shy of my half way point and have stalled out a bit. I need someone to metaphorically kick my arse and get me going again. 

I started back to working out at least four days a week again. I'm also back on my proper eating after a weekend of pizza and birthday cake. 

So, um, hi everyone.


----------



## Willa (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey my girls, where are you?

A lot of us disappeared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We have to be more active in here 

I've lost 5 pounds since christmas, here and there, eating a little better

Let's just forget about easter chocolate...


----------



## nunu (Apr 21, 2009)

Congrats on losing 5 pounds Willa!!

I think that i am finally coming back to this thread..I will do 20mins on the treadmill and my ab work out.

No fizzy drinks.


----------



## Willa (Apr 21, 2009)

We're going to Nice next september
No need to say that I don't wanna look like hell over there on the beach? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My bf convinced me that if we take a walk after diner, he will massage my legs as a reward. The fact is : my legs hurt and are ''bloated'' because of water retention. It will help me a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Welcome back Nunu!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 21, 2009)

I just want to say Hi & I  hope all you ladies are doing well with your diets/workouts...I have been really doing good...I still run/walk or workout at least 5 days a week and my weight is finally on track. I have my occassional slip days where I eat crazy but I try to get right back on track the day after. I am basically concentrating on toning at this time and just trying to be healthy and make wiser food choices.

I hope you all continue to do well...Good job Willa on the 5 lbs!!!


----------



## 3773519 (Apr 21, 2009)

I'd like to join this thread. Im back to trying to get healthy and toning. i am 25 yrs old, i am 5'6 and i weigh about 148lbs. I would like ot bring down the pounds just a bit, but honesltly it would be great if it just came off from my belly and by lifting my ass back up. 

Ive invested in this new dvd by Kim Kardashian, which is a ultimate butt sculpting workout, that im hoping will work out. I also have been going to the gym and doing ab workouts. and the difference btwn my past workouts and this one is my diet. I love to eat, but i dont want to feel i must give into everything to look like a barbie. i think barbies eat bad sometimes too. so Im trying to have 1-2 bad days, which consist of one bad meal that day. and workout 5-6 days a week for about an hour. i want to slow it down a bit after having worked out for 2 months. so far ive been trying my routine for two weeks now and ive noticed ive become a little stronger.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Breanne Angelo* 

 
_Hi everyone!!!

I hope it's ok if I join this thread. I guess I'll brief you all on my goals and such. I'm currently 37 weeks pregnant and I've gained about 33 pounds so far. I'm 5 ft 3 and my prepregnancy weight is up and down from 95 pounds to about 118. I've been one of those yoyo dieters. My goal after I have the baby is to get down and stay between 105 and 110. Right now I'm going to limit my calorie intake to 1800 since I'm pregnant and I'll be brestfeeding that way my baby will still be healthy. I'm currently walking everyday and after I recover from childbirth I plan on running/swimming and strength trainning. I really want to work on firming my body and staying healthy. Since I'll be starting the 1800 cal meal plan tommorow, I guess thats when I'll start posting daily. Wish me luck and good luck to you with your goals!_

 
I'm 5'3 as well....118 is really not big or overweight at all for this height..but pretty ideal by most standards...I try to stay around 115-120...However if I was 95lbs I would look like I was sick. But I guess it depends on your frame...


----------



## NutMeg (Apr 21, 2009)

My eating has been fine, but my exercise needs to be kicked up. I've got the craziest week, so you might not hear back from me until Sunday. Love you all, and congrats Willa!


----------



## Willa (Apr 21, 2009)

I love my lunch today

I have a Garden Cocktail vegetable juice, 2 servings of vegetables
A crab meat pasta salad, 1 carrot 
An Activia Fibre Strawberry and kiwi yogourt


----------



## 3773519 (Apr 22, 2009)

I had brought food to work. A grilled piece of chicken with a very small portion of white rice and i put it in the frig at work in the break room.the maintenance guy decided to clean out the frig and single my lunch out and throw it out withouth asking or anything. hes supposed to clean out the frig friday!!! its WED!!. so he felt bad and will be buying my lunch tomorrow!

Anyway, I had to find lunch for today so instead of the boring salad i usually eat, i got a small clam chowder soup. thats it. didnt really have breakfast unless you count the strawberry yogart and tea i had this morning....so im hoping the calories i had in the small soup wont be that bad....

off to work out today again, only today im focusing on abs..ive been so focused on my gluts...i totally forgot to keep up on the abs and arms..


----------



## NutMeg (Apr 22, 2009)

Today, two mini bagels with cream cheese. For lunch and dinner I have no idea, I have an exam in three and a half hours, another tomorrow morning, and another Friday afternoon, and I'm moving on Saturday so I don't want to stock up on groceries until after I move... So I have almost no food in the house. Lunch will probably be some frozen beef and barley soup I have in the freezer, and supper? I may go study at an all night cafe that has a kitchen and get something there.

Exercise.. Hah! I think not.


----------



## doomkitteh (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm trying to lose a bit of weight for the summer, prob about 20lbs. Mainly, because I want to wear daisy dukes.

I'm currently 5'2 and the last time I weighed myself I was about 130 odd lbs, I'm still wearing the same clothes (about a size 6-8) but I'm guessing I'm closer to 140lbs now, if not actually 140. My middle portion is pretty good, my main problem is chunky legs and booty lol.


----------



## NutMeg (Apr 25, 2009)

Woohoo! I finished all my exams and I'm moving today. I've been running around packing all morning, so I've had a decent workout. My diet still hasn't been great, but once I'm moved into my new place I can focus on eating well again.


----------



## SuSana (Apr 25, 2009)

Ok so I posted here months ago then never came back lol so here I am!!  I joined Weight Watchers 9 weeks ago and have lost 21.6 pounds so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Along with eating better I am being more active and working out at least 3x times a week.  I walk, play wii fit (sooo fun), elliptical & bike.  I feel much better and healthier!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 25, 2009)

That is so great SuSana!!! Congrats...I love wii Fit....Pilates made easy!!!


----------



## Rpmgtgirl (Apr 26, 2009)

.


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 26, 2009)

Congrats SuSana.

I was doing weight classes for a couple of months and they've just cancelled all the classes which is annoying. I can't do any of the others because of my foot, so I'm kind of down about that.

I still need to lose 10kg, but i really dunno how to approach it at the moment, I suffer from social anxiety so leaving the house is so hard. I can't really eliminate much from my diet because i really struggle with eating. Things were looking up for that but my dad likes to constantly critise what I eat and my weight, so it just makes me not wanna eat (I suffer from depression too). I've gained about 15kg from my medications and they make losing weight so hard. 

I'm starting to give up on trying to lose weight =(


----------



## SuSana (Apr 27, 2009)

Don't give up, just do it slowly.  If you don't want to leave the house try doing exercises with stuff you have in your house.  Maybe lift a sack of potatoes, do you have any workout DVD's?  I heard the Jillian Michaels 30 day shred is hard!


----------



## SuSana (Apr 27, 2009)

My sister & I found a walking/biking trail nearby so we decided to try it out today.  We walked for an hour so that was my exercise for the day, then afterwards we went and got an ice cream cone lol.  It was still a good walk though!


----------



## Rpmgtgirl (Apr 27, 2009)

.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rpmgtgirl* 

 
_Hi Everyone, Just thought I would post my attempt to go a week without Cokes! I thought that maybe if I put it in writing it would encourage me not to drink them...I have seen many of you girls post that after you gave up drinking cokes for awhile you lost the taste for them..So heres to hoping that will happen for me!! Since I drank 3 Cokes today
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will start Tuesday..Since im a Coca Cola Addict, I hope I have the willpower to last a week.._

 
Good Luck it is the hardest addiction IMO to give up...I too was a Coke Addict.....But you just have to go cold turkey...I used to drink at least 3-4 cans a day....sad but true!! Drink lots of Water with flavor packs in it...it will give you the sweet taste ...Going staright water did not work for me...I need to taste something good....But I have been soda free for about 6 months


----------



## snowflakelashes (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey Loves, I'm going to try and be back, I need you'all. I lost my enthusssiasm but now the sun is back, and I am going to ROCK it


----------



## snowflakelashes (Apr 28, 2009)

okay girls my dads last night in town so we're doing delux burgers.  open faced on whole wheat though.  I'm going to enjoy it and then tomorrow when he's gone I'll be able to make the same boring dinner every night until I get back into good habbits (chicken and veggies with a slice of brown toast lol) .


----------



## doomkitteh (Apr 28, 2009)

I love Coke as well - I'd drink diet Coke except I'm terrified of them artificial sweeteners.


----------



## doomkitteh (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh, and I found a Daisy Duke workout if anyone's interested:

Jessica Simpson/Daisy Duke Workout - DFW Area Moms


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 28, 2009)

True...Soda in general is bad for you.....Diet or Regular...Yes regular has more sugar and calories...But they are equally unhealthy drinks


----------



## Rpmgtgirl (Apr 28, 2009)

.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 28, 2009)

Took me about 3-4 weeks....yes weeks ......Sorry....but true.....I used to chew gum a lot....anything to make me get over it....Oh Lord when I ate something salty....Help me!!! it's like any other thing...cigs, food....They are all addictions....caffeine & sugar addictions are hard to break.....


----------



## snowflakelashes (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey Girls, I may be posting my own Fitness journal soon, not sure though lol what I really need is a massive "LIFE Reinvention" lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so not sure that fits the bill but to lose weight and get healthy ai need mental and emotional health too i've got a LOT of fixing to do


----------



## Half N Half (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rpmgtgirl* 

 
_Ok, it is only 1:30 on my first day without Coca Cola and im just dying to drink one!! I have been downing water like crazy....Who knew they were sooo addictive?? To ease my mind, I have been looking up articles on the internet about how sodas are bad for you...Wonder how long it will take before these intense cravings subside!_

 

Hey girl! I used to be SERIOUSLY addicted to coke too. You just have to stick it out. The first week or two are the hardest. I pretty much only drink water now and I honestly don't miss coke. I tried drinking one a couple of months ago and it didn't really taste right & just wasn't as satisfying as it used to be. Stick with it, pretty soon you will lose the taste for it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 28, 2009)

Ok Ladies wish me Luck...tomorrow My Husband and I start intense training for the Caveman Sprint Triathlon ...I know I will probably pass out and die...But I promised him I will finish no matter what


----------



## snowflakelashes (Apr 28, 2009)

You will Rock it Tish!


----------



## Half N Half (Apr 29, 2009)

A triathalon? That sounds brutal! Good luck girl, you are brave!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Apr 29, 2009)

hey girls, I'm uber depressed right now, I can't seem to get that feeling of dread/sadness/uselessness away.  My dad is leaving to go back home today which is good for him, i'm jealous I want to leave too! lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Right now thoguh I don't think I'd enjoy much of a vacation I feel... hopeless...

That said I'm going to try not to let the hopeless feeling interfere with my eating.  I am defrosting a chicken breast to cook for supper so at least I have that planned out in my head.  And I will try to stay offline tonight and use the treadmill while I watch lost or something tonight to get a bit of excercise.  

I hate feeling this way with no real valid reasons. I FIND reasons but I'm sure they're just things that I'm latching onto to explain the way I'm feeling.  Argh!  I'm going to rock it DESPITE being all wierd emotionally. lol


----------



## Half N Half (Apr 29, 2009)

Cheer up girl! I know it's hard not to let your emotions affect your eating, but you can do it. You already have your dinner planned out, so that's a good thing. And hitting that treadmill will definitely make you feel better. Keep your head up!


----------



## SuSana (Apr 30, 2009)

You can do it Tish


----------



## snowflakelashes (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks Half N Half 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I didn't make the treadmill but I did dinner and hung out with a friend.  So social contact = good for me. LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Developing a SOLO routine, had lunch planned out in advance so made it, ate it, already did the dishes with time to spare before I run back to work (in like 2 minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   Hopefully tonight goes as well.  

I had a turkey sandwhich with some cheddar shaved onto it, and pickles (weakness for salt) and those lovely baby carrots on the side.  I'll grab some of those and a yoghurt for a snack this afternoon.  Talk to you soon girls!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 30, 2009)

Swim 275 yards, Bike 11 miles, Run 3.1 miles 

The only thing I am worried about is the swimming...I am a good swimmer..I am not the Best so that is what we are training on...I have the Bike and running down....Also, know ladies we are in it to finish not to win or place by any means.

My husband and I currently ride 7 miles and run 4 so we have that part good unless the last 4 miles of the biking kills me dead......But You can stop for short breaks ....you just have to finish


----------



## Willa (Apr 30, 2009)

A small win for me here : Last week, it took me about 1 min 30 seconds to climb ''the hill'' between my job and my home. I HATE that hill, I hate hate hate it. Can I be honest? I sometimes (often) took the bus just to avoid walking it because I hate feeling all sweaty... pathetic isnt it?

Anyway, I realized that if I fix myself some small goals, it seems to work.

So, yesterday it took me 1 min 13 seconds!
My next goal is to climb it in 50 seconds... I wonder how many days it's going to take me!

I didnt eat bad during the last days, went for a walk 2 nights this week with my man. Good good girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gotta reach the goal for this summer travel to Nice... !


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 30, 2009)

I would hate to feel/smell  sweaty going to work as well...I don't blame you


----------



## Willa (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I would hate to feel/smell  sweaty going to work as well...I don't blame you_

 
I didnt explain myself well, shame on me, the hill I have to walk by is when I come back home. When I go to work, luckily, I walk it down


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 30, 2009)

^^^ Oh.....shame on you Willa Bean!!


----------



## Willa (Apr 30, 2009)

I did 1:10!!!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (May 1, 2009)

^^Congrats Willa


----------



## Rpmgtgirl (May 1, 2009)

.


----------



## NutMeg (May 1, 2009)

Hey ladies, I still don't have the internet in my new house (until Monday), so I am writing this from a cafe (while eating a lemon cheesecake square, my weakness!). I've been doing well, moving and unpacking is a workout.

Snowflake, it's great to hear from you! I've been wondering what a lot of you guys have been up to, love you all!

Kisses, and I'll be back on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rpmgtgirl* 

 
_"Swim 275 yards, Bike 11 miles, Run 3.1 miles"

That would kill me Im so out of shape...Good Luck!!_

 

I'm sure I will need intensive care as well....


----------



## snowflakelashes (May 2, 2009)

Oh Tish wow. 

Me I've been slackening, hanging out with a friend but we made a healthful supper not the best, but not bad, chicken wraps, and went out for drinks, i just had a diet coke sans alcohol.  And danced a bit it was just good to see people.  We're going out for lunch soon, must get ready.

Was nice just dolling up and relaxing I don't do that enough. ~L~


----------



## snowflakelashes (May 2, 2009)

Oh and Willa !  Yeahhhh


----------



## User35 (May 2, 2009)

im so grumpy...grrr...and FAT FAT FAT.Hearing of all this sucess is pissing me off. Ihave nothing good to report...Im as fat as ever. F*ck ! O well I'll just work my 14 hour shift ...try not to eat bad food all day then cave at at like 2 in the morning...when nothing but denny's is open. Then after my shift I have 2 drive 4 hours to Reno....oohrah 24 hours without sleep !!!


----------



## snowflakelashes (May 3, 2009)

i'm so lazy today I don't even feel like ready, I'm watching cheesy sunday TV and drinking coffee and eating.  Though I'm trying to keep the eating to healthy choices.   LOL


----------



## Willa (May 4, 2009)

HO MY GOD, I had one of these day you just want to forget about, last saturday
I was at my parent's place, my man needed some space to study his papers, and I wanted him to work well, since we have such a small condo, I went over there. I realized how quickly your bad habbits can come back... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My parent's eat very bad, that's how I was raised...
And nothing changed really. I ate sooooo bad that I almost got sick (saving details here) during the night. 

Yesterday, to help this bad stuff get out of my body, I ate good stuff. For diner I made sushis, it was #1. I'm still having some for lunch, leftovers. 

Bad bad bad girl


----------



## TISH1124 (May 4, 2009)

I love your English...you eated...you ate.....So darn cute!!!! My family eats bad too!!!


----------



## Willa (May 4, 2009)

Damn I'm bad


----------



## TISH1124 (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Damn I'm bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nope you're so good!! You made me smile!!!


----------



## Willa (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Nope you're so good!! You made me smile!!!_

 
At least I made you smile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't wait to eat my lunch, it's going to be sooo yummy (Giada, get out of this body!!!)

I think tonight I'm going to have a tuna ''steak'' with a salad on the side, my man makes the best vinaigrette


----------



## Willa (May 5, 2009)

The tuna steak was soooo good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I'm having for lunch a crabmeat salad sandwich with havarti cheese on the side and 2 portions of vegetables (carrots and cucumber), a Garden Cocktail juice and an apple & pear fruit blend 

When I made my lunch last night my bf was like ''hoooo I want one''
He's very healthy, I guess I made good choices

And for those of you girls who work in an office, what is your typical lunch?
What are you craving for in the afternoon??? 
I'm always bringing crackers, because I know if I don't, I'll die to visit the vending machine


----------



## nunu (May 5, 2009)

I've been slacking big time. I can't seem to leave coke or vanilla ice cream alone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It's so hard to give up coke..


----------



## SuSana (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_And for those of you girls who work in an office, what is your typical lunch?
What are you craving for in the afternoon??? 
I'm always bringing crackers, because I know if I don't, I'll die to visit the vending machine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I take different stuff, once or twice a week I'll take a Lean Cuisine with vegetables on the side like baby carrots or cucumbers.  Or I'll make a big salad with lots of vegetables and throw some chicken in there.  Or if I have leftovers from dinner I'll take that.  But I usually take lunch with 2-3 snacks because I know if I don't have something on hand to eat I will eat anything I can find which in  my office is usually candy/cake/cookies.  My snacks are fruit or string cheese or crackers.  I have to be prepared cause I know what will happen if I'm not.


----------



## Paramnesia (May 6, 2009)

That's very dedicated of you susana.

I've been trying to be more active, walking the puppy (only around the block, but its a big one lol). I normally ride my bike every day, even if its for only 10 minutes. I don't drive so it and walk is my mode of transport. 

I used to do weight classes and i really miss them, but my small town sucks and the gym here just decided to cancel their most popular class and not even replace it with something similar.

Eating is probably my hardest thing, my mind is completely messed up and I go through periods where the idea of eating makes me feel like i'm gunna be sick. I have no appetite because of my long term use of anti-depressants and i find i can generally only stomach sweet, highly processed foods.
Oh not to mention i'm addicted to chocolate like a smoker is to cigarettes, when i'm depressed and/or anxious I eat it.


----------



## Willa (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_ I have to be prepared cause I know what will happen if I'm not._

 
Me too!!!
I try to always bring a lunch because of 2 main reasons :

1- It cost a lot to eat out each day, we have a cafeteria here that serves good meals, but it's about 8$. If you spend 8$ each day, it makes a lot a the end of the week

2- I know that if I don't bring a lunch, I can fail to eat well. The cafeteria serves 2 differents meals per day, example : pastas with tomato sauce and vegetables or fish and rice etc... but they also have a snack bar side where they serve burgers, club sandwichs and poutine (our typical greasy meal here, made of fries, gravy and gratted cheese, see the picture next)

Here's a poutine


----------



## TISH1124 (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Me too!!!
I try to always bring a lunch because of 2 main reasons :

1- It cost a lot to eat out each day, we have a cafeteria here that serves good meals, but it's about 8$. If you spend 8$ each day, it makes a lot a the end of the week

2- I know that if I don't bring a lunch, I can fail to eat well. The cafeteria serves 2 differents meals per day, example : pastas with tomato sauce and vegetables or fish and rice etc... but they also have a snack bar side where they serve burgers, club sandwichs and poutine (our typical greasy meal here, made of fries, gravy and gratted cheese, see the picture next)

Here's a poutine



_

 
Can you ship me one of those STAT!! That looks so good it has to be bad!!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_here, made of fries, gravy and gratted cheese, see the picture next)

Here's a poutine



_

 
I just saw this thread, I want in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Damn I haven't had a poutine in 2 years!!! I just avoid the stands...if you cave in, you can never back out...it's too yummy!


----------



## Willa (May 6, 2009)

Depending what restaurant, it's soooooo good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Even Mc Donalds has one on their menu here, but it's not very good
I'm drooling just to think about it
My favorite one is the ''italian'' one made of meat and tomato sauce... mmm

But it's sooooo bad for your tights!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 6, 2009)

I love the putines you can buy in random places in the Market here in Ottawa. I'm hungry just thinking about it :/ I used to get the "Works" version with a sprinkle of green onion on top...I don't think the little bit of green helped conceal all the "fat"


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 6, 2009)

and guys, I haven't seen the whole thread...but I have a sweet spot for spicy chips and fries and stuff like that. How do you fight the temptation?


----------



## TISH1124 (May 6, 2009)

^^ me too I chew gum so much it's crazy!! I love chips and salsa.....chips and onion dip...chips and chips


----------



## TISH1124 (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_im so grumpy...grrr...and FAT FAT FAT.Hearing of all this sucess is pissing me off. Ihave nothing good to report...Im as fat as ever. F*ck ! O well I'll just work my 14 hour shift ...try not to eat bad food all day then cave at at like 2 in the morning...when nothing but denny's is open. Then after my shift I have 2 drive 4 hours to Reno....oohrah 24 hours without sleep !!!_

 
I feel like that too most days...it's so depressing...But just keep motivated...and try to get more sleep and find time to work out if it's only for 15 mins


----------



## Paramnesia (May 6, 2009)

Oh I really dunno how anybody could eat poutine, when I was first told what it was I was so shocked such an concoction exist lol. Though I can't say much we have vegemite, which I love.

I'm quite lucky fast food generally doesn't appeal to me and other than my major chocolate addiction, I eat pretty well (when I do eat that is). If it wasn't for anti-depressants I wouldn't be as heavy as I am.


----------



## snowflakelashes (May 6, 2009)

I am really fighting the urge to hop in the truck and go buy something snackish (aka full of sugar and salt and fattttt, a lovely tripple threat to screw me up lol) argh!!!


----------



## Willa (May 7, 2009)

Ho yeah let's talk about eating crappy stuff
Tonight I have to go downtown to make a deposit at my bank... passing in front of a food court... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok I wont
Or if I do, it'll be healthy I promise!!!!!


----------



## Paramnesia (May 7, 2009)

Oh sounds tempting.

Mum bought chocolate mud cake.... evil woman lol of course i had to have some........ actually my bros gf and I over the last 2 days ate it all =(


----------



## Willa (May 7, 2009)

Hmmm cake...

Ok not.


----------



## SuSana (May 7, 2009)

I ate birthday cake last night.  I had to, my godson gave it to me!  It was his birthday.  I cut the slice in half so I wouldn't eat it all.  I was supposed to work out last night but that didn't happen.  I haven't really exercised in like a week, I don't know where my motivation went.


----------



## Willa (May 8, 2009)

Finally went shopping last night and bought a super cute dress
I think it's my first dress since my 1997 prom... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It's very pin-up looking, but I need to lose a bit around my stomach so it fits well. My man think it's very cute, and he wants to buy me high heels to wear with. 

That's a good motivation for me, fixing goals and having rewards at the end
I bought this dress for our travel to France this summer, normally I should lose weight until then, but I can make it fixed because my grandma is a good dressmaker. 

We went to the restaurant last night, I had a thin tomato and basil pizza with shrimps, not too bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The bad day is today... ho ho... No lunch!


----------



## nunu (May 8, 2009)

oh my god i had a big helping of trimasu last night and i feel guilty


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (May 8, 2009)

I just started an excercise DVD called Turbo Jam. It is amazing. I love it. Pants that just a week ago were too tight to fit over my hips, actually go over my hips now, and i can button them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Most of all its fun and the music is pretty good too.

but bad me, i made a late night sandwich.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BitBitBabiGirl* 

 
_I just started an excercise DVD called Turbo Jam. It is amazing. I love it. Pants that just a week ago were too tight to fit over my hips, actually go over my hips now, and i can button them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Most of all its fun and the music is pretty good too.

but bad me, i made a late night sandwich._

 
I love Turbo Jam!  It's fun when you do it my problem is just getting motivated to do it!  URGH

Bathing suit season is fast approaching and I'm freakin' out!!


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (May 8, 2009)

i cant wait until summer, then i can swim. Now thats a fun way to get in shape.

Yeah Turbo Jam is fun, and CHalean's perkyness is pretty infectious.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 8, 2009)

I've reached my goal and then some, but i haven't excercised in a long time.  I know I could feel better if i did this, but i haven't much motivation.


----------



## Paramnesia (May 9, 2009)

I've been riding at night (taking one dog at a time with me, we have 2 dogs) but now I'm not allowed to because when I go the other dog start whining and it wakes up my goddam mother. So I dunno what I'm gunna do now, I can't go during the day because of my social anxiety. I was really getting into it too.

Today has been such a bad day food wise, PMS + depression = SUPER BAD


----------



## snowflakelashes (May 10, 2009)

Parma can you at least walk both dogs at the same time. (I'm not a dog owner so not sure how you would manage that but 'dog walkers' seem to walk multiple dogs so maybe..?)  I know its not the same as your enjoyable bike ride . 

I've been LAZY so i need to get back into it.  I am going to try and get some sleep tonight and hope I have good day and have a good aerobics class.  I was super under the weather last week so I didn't do much at all.  And I drank last night so I have a lot of Margaritta Calories to make up for this week. Yikers.


----------



## Paramnesia (May 11, 2009)

I used to walk them together but our labrador is about 35kg and pulls the whole way, i just can't physically keep that up lol. That's why I ride, I think I'll try putting them inside whilst I take the other. The lab is fine inside just I might have to tie up the puppy. He's a whippet and a complete spazzo lol.

Getting motivation can be the hardest part ey,


----------



## SuSana (May 13, 2009)

I am so happy!  Yesterday I had my weigh in and I lost 5.2!  So my 12 week total is 29.6 pounds!  

I <3 Weight Watchers, it's so easy!  Ok well not "easy" but nothing is restricted which I love.

And I got my exercise motivation back which probably helped with the loss.


----------



## Willa (May 14, 2009)

Wow!!! That's amazing!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As some of you might know, this weekend I'm leaving for New York
I'm on a budget, I'll walk a LOT, I might lose some weight over there


----------



## Paramnesia (May 14, 2009)

That's really fantastic susana, you must be so proud of yourself.

Oh goodluck willa, NY oh lucky you. I'd love to see NY one day, though I can imagine I'd completely indulge in fabulous food lol and all the stuff we don't have here eg. twinks (i don't even know what they are lol). 

I just got back from a 20 minute ride, it was really good. I rode pretty hard so was puffing and sweating by the time I got home. Though it's 1:30am here lol. I've been meaning to check out a couple of fitness classes at the local gym too, but I chickened out because of my social anxiety, so I'll try next week.


----------



## Willa (May 14, 2009)

Do you mean Twinkies?





I never tried those, they look too fattening for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I started to write down what restaurants I wanna try, but since I'm on a budget, it'll be small places. I'll try to eat well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I'm going to bring my pc, so I'll probably come on Specktra to tell you girls about my eating


----------



## SuSana (May 14, 2009)

I never had a twinkie until I was in high school I think, it was alright nothing special.  I can think of better more fattening things to eat lol.


----------



## Paramnesia (May 15, 2009)

Lol yes I meant twinkies... I just forgot the 'ie' lol silly me.

Supposedly Australia is the most obese country in the world, I'm really surprised we beat the US, given we don't even have half of the fast food places here and we don't really have the option to upsize. Also we're quite sports orientated here.


----------



## Boasorte (May 15, 2009)

I've been trying to lose weight for the longest, I turn 20 in August, and reall wanted to shed the weight for my 20th bday, but I get too embarssed to jog outside, and I can't afford a gym membership...kudos to all u ladies for sticking to it


----------



## Paramnesia (May 16, 2009)

Have you tried exercising at night?
That's what I do (I suffer from social anxiety), you could always start off with a short 15 min walk and work up to more. I ride my bike and love it. Though I don't have my license so it's how I get around.


----------



## Boasorte (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_Have you tried exercising at night?
That's what I do (I suffer from social anxiety), you could always start off with a short 15 min walk and work up to more. I ride my bike and love it. Though I don't have my license so it's how I get around._

 
I have , and I like it, but now the weather is getting warm, the skunks and raccoons are coming out, I got chased by a raccoon who was chasing a cat last summer (crazy isn't it) and therefore I try not to stay outside past 9pm...

I do situps and stretches in the morning though ,but I really do like to run, and sometimes jog, as soon as I get another mp2 player though I'm gonna DO IT!


----------



## Paramnesia (May 20, 2009)

Oh wow I never knew raccoons chased people lol. That's just crazy lol.

I have to say the wii fit board is pretty good, my dad's gf has one and it's quite addictive. I've been meaning to buy some hand weights so i can do a few exercises with them. Hopefully when I move I'll find a gym that has the weight class I used to do.

I've actually lost about 1-1.5kgs which for me is quite amazing, losing weight on my meds is pretty much impossible so it's nice to see the loss.


----------



## SuSana (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_I have , and I like it, but now the weather is getting warm, the skunks and raccoons are coming out, I got chased by a raccoon who was chasing a cat last summer (crazy isn't it) and therefore I try not to stay outside past 9pm...

I do situps and stretches in the morning though ,but I really do like to run, and sometimes jog, as soon as I get another mp2 player though I'm gonna DO IT!_

 
Oh hell no.  If a raccoon chased me I would be done running outside lol.  Those things are scary.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_I've been trying to lose weight for the longest, I turn 20 in August, and reall wanted to shed the weight for my 20th bday, but I get too embarssed to jog outside, and I can't afford a gym membership...kudos to all u ladies for sticking to it_

 
Do not be ashamed...just do it...Who cares what people think..I used to hate walking or jogging alone..I always thought people were starring at me...I just got my Ipod and started going to the park everyday walking some...running some...until I was able to run the entire time...Don't let anyone's thoughts hold you back from your goals....Just stay focused on you and they will not even exist...I see tons of overweight, in shape people running and walking everyday...I don't even give it a thought...and the people passing by you probably don't either. Good Luck just start it and you won't want to stop... it will become a healthy habit.  I am so obsessed with working out now if I don't I feel so guilty all day


----------



## mystikgarden (May 20, 2009)

Hi everyone. I haven't been posting in awhile. I just recently (December) lost my job. So I've been sitting at home with the kids gaining weight. I've gained about 15 pounds. I'm so embarrassed that I've gained so much weight. We went to the lake this weekend and I put on my suit and I just about locked myself in the bathroom. So this week I'm seriously trying to lose some weight before my *gasp* 30th birthday in August. So I've signed up with Spark people. I'm going to check in here with you guys once a week starting today.

Weight today-175.5 (I can't belive I just put this on here!!!)
Goal weight- 145

Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Paramnesia (May 20, 2009)

Hey mystikgarden goodluck, I'm sure you'll be fine. We're all here for you, cheering you on  =)


----------



## SuSana (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mystikgarden* 

 
_Hi everyone. I haven't been posting in awhile. I just recently (December) lost my job. So I've been sitting at home with the kids gaining weight. I've gained about 15 pounds. I'm so embarrassed that I've gained so much weight. We went to the lake this weekend and I put on my suit and I just about locked myself in the bathroom. So this week I'm seriously trying to lose some weight before my *gasp* 30th birthday in August. So I've signed up with Spark people. I'm going to check in here with you guys once a week starting today.

Weight today-175.5 (I can't belive I just put this on here!!!)
Goal weight- 145

Wish me luck!!!_

 
Good luck!  You can do it, start small.


My sister & I are signing up for a 5k in June, she's running I'm walking.  It should be fun


----------



## Boasorte (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Oh hell no.  If a raccoon chased me I would be done running outside lol.  Those things are scary._

 

LOL the raccoon was chasing the cat, and the cat was booking it towards me, so I started to run like hell too


----------



## SuSana (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_LOL the raccoon was chasing the cat, and the cat was booking it towards me, so I started to run like hell too_

 
You should carry something like a stick or small bat with you.  I know it sounds dumb but when my sister & I walk, one of us carries something because you never know what might jump out at you.


----------



## mystikgarden (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_Hey mystikgarden goodluck, I'm sure you'll be fine. We're all here for you, cheering you on =)_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Good luck! You can do it, start small.


My sister & I are signing up for a 5k in June, she's running I'm walking. It should be fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks guys! I was walking 4 miles a day last year. I live across the street from a track, so I really don't have an excuse. Now that it's warm I'm going to start walking again. Thanks again for the support!!


----------



## Willa (May 27, 2009)

And I'm back

In New York, I walked A LOT
It was crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't think I've lost a lot of weight but I didnt eat too much, so it probably helped me on this point.

The only thing is because of the bus ride, and because I have a colon problem, I took some Imodium during the ride, so I wouldnt need to go to the toilet in the back of the bus... I think I took too much, because now I'm having problems, even if it's been a week... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll see how it works out today, and if no change, I'll have to go see the Dr


----------



## Paramnesia (May 27, 2009)

Hope you're feeling better soon Willa.

For the past week I haven't even exercised, I've been sick with a cold and/or stomach bug so i've been in bed most of the time. Also eaten sooooo badly but because i'm sick I haven't actually gained weight which is a bonus lol.

Hopefully in the next week I'll feel up to exercising again.


----------



## NutMeg (May 27, 2009)

Oh man. I have treated myself like crap this past month. I don't if any of you read my thread in Deep Thoughts, but my living situation has become pretty hellish. There are some other issues that are also making my life really stressful, and one of my responses to stress has always been to stop eating, and have problems with sleeping. I've lost 10 pounds, and not in a good way. I've been getting brutal headaches from poor diet, bad sleeping patterns, and stress. I'm so out of shape, and desparatly unhealthy. I need to be better to myself.

Sorry I've been MIA, I've just been struggling to keep my head above water.


----------



## Willa (May 29, 2009)

Mmm... I think I lost a bit because last night I was on my bed and my man was putting moisturiser on my legs (I know, I'm spoiled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and I noticed that my belly wasnt like it used to be in the last months. Less bloated (sp?) I guess?

All the walking I did in New York finally helped


----------



## Paramnesia (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh thats great. Must be good motivation.

I'm still sick in bed (I'm actually laying in bed now on my bros DSi lol) and its now getting to me, I've been so in actiive. I would exercise if my body would let me but i just end up aching.
I've started to gain back the little weight i lost too =(


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jun 12, 2009)

57lbs down after a year:

20th April 2008





12 June 2009


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 12, 2009)

^Congratulations, you look great!!


----------



## NutMeg (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow. That is amazing, way to go.


----------



## Vixxan (Jun 12, 2009)

Congrats!!! Indian Barbie.  You look amazing.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 12, 2009)

Indian barbie ....Girl you are looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keep it up you are so inspiring lady!!!!


----------



## Paramnesia (Jun 13, 2009)

Oh congrats, you're doing such a fantastic job and it really shows. You look great


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks guys - its all about diet and weight training! Cardio is good but you gotta work different muscles - putting on muscle burns fat!


----------



## Paramnesia (Jun 15, 2009)

It's fantastic you've found a system that works for you.

I personally love weight training more than cardio. Hopefully when I move I'll be able to go back to doing body pump classes, I really miss them.


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 15, 2009)

Congrats to everyone in this thread who has worked hard to loose the pounds.

Indian Barbie, you look FANTASTIC. Congrats


----------



## Willa (Jun 15, 2009)

Congrats girl!!!!


----------



## User49 (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow you look great! I think whats most beautiful is the confidence in your second picture! Go you! You look great!


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jun 16, 2009)

*Small Steps*

So glad to have found this thread!

I've was diagnosed about 4 years ago with PCOS & Insulin Resistance, which is a double whammy but explains a lot of my weight loss issues. I've been up & down & all around! I'm trying to get off this damned roll coaster for once & all. 

I have a sugar addiction that is comparative to a crack heads addiction for crack lol. I went to a wellness alternative (holistic) a couple months back & I was on their herbal stuff. Idk why I went off anyways, I'm goin to start taking the stuff again here soon. I decided that before I start again that it'd be more effective if I conquered my sugar addiction. I kept trying to plan when to stop & kept sliding the date further & further. Ugh. Until, one day I had it & just decided to swear off junk food. It worked for the most part. I upped my protein intake. 

I also got off my lazy derrierre & took my dogs for a walk in the park. Its kinda funny I thought that the walk was going to be the end of me but clearly I didn't take in account that my dogs would try to trip or strangle me with their leashes at every opportune moment. 


My downfall are donuts. So evil. So listen to this theres a customer who brings donuts to my work. It used to be every other week & usually on Mondays. I wanted them but I'd always miss them on my days off. Now, that I don't want them he brings them nearly every weeek & days that I'm generally working. I cave in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This week I'm going to be good! I'll never get anywhere if I keep caving in.


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey, I'm Annick.
     I'm finding it really hard to get motivated to lose weight no matter how much I want to. I hope sharing it with you helps me lose the weight.

Height: 5 foot 4 and 3/4 inches
Highest weight (also current weight): 174 pounds
Lowest weight: 131 pounds (after surgery)

Goal weight: 112 pounds
So I need to lose 62 pounds.

I've got a really small frame so even 130 pounds looks really big on me.
I'm looking for help, what is a realistic time frame to lose the weight in? What diet plan should I follow? Etc.


Thanks a million x


----------



## Paramnesia (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey lilly_lyla and SerenityRaine.

I know what you mean about sugar addiction SerenityRaine, I'm addicted to chocolate, I don't even really enjoy it anymore but I still eat it or I start to panic. I already suffer from depression and generalised anxiety disorder so I always cave in, much easier to than have a panic attack, then feel horrible all day.

Lily_Lyla You pretty much sound the same as me though I'm 5'3 and 165lb. I could never imagine being 112lb though seems a little small for me. My ideal weight would be around 132lb and I have a pretty tiny frame too. 
62lb is a lot to lose, from my experience I find it easier to set small goals, say 5lb and give yourself ample amount of time (losing 5lb is a lot less daunting than 62lb). Once you've reached that goal it give you a sense of accomplishment, even small steps should be recognised and praise yourself.


Note: I'm just saying for me, wanna make sure I don't come across as judging or anything


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey there. I posted here before but it took a while for me to actually start working out for real. I think going back to my home country and seeing the skinny girls did it! Since I came back I joined the gym and started going regularly. It was really hard at first because I was so out of shape (sitting on your ass all day will do that to you). But today I had a major breakthrough! After struggling with the elliptical for 2 months ( I had no lung capacity) something suddenly changed and I was able to do it for an hour! The blob can now run haha


----------



## rubylovespink23 (Jun 18, 2009)

Indian Barbie, you look amazing! congratulationss =D


----------



## Half N Half (Jun 19, 2009)

Indian Barbie, your pics are awesome! I've been on my weight loss "journey" for about 3 months now and you just gave me so much more inspiration to keep going. Thank you!


----------



## Paramnesia (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm so having a fat day today, just feeling like a big blob. I have a lot of problems with eating and the last few days I haven't really eaten. It's kind of part of my depression and also a side effect of anti-depressants. 

I'd really like to exercise more but don't have the energy (plus I feel a cold/flu coming on), my bike is broken and its just getting too cold. I'm hopefully moving soon and will be able to go to body pump classes again.

I'm so sick of feel horrible because of my weight, I've lost 2kg and should be happy but I'm not, I don't even feel like I've lost any and just not getting any support irl. I'm trying to get help with my depression but the weight i've gained on anti-d's is depressing in itself.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey everyone! 
I've been stuck in a rut and still at 120 for a whole month now. But anyway, I wanted to post a pic of my progress, Im not down to where I wanna be yet, but close. 

The pic w/ me in the blue shirt is from May and at that point I had already lost around 10 lbs, so imagine me w/ a bit more weight on from when I started :s

The one w/ me in the tan shirt is me at 123lbs.

I haven't taken any other recent ones cus I feel 3lbs is not too big a difference.

Also its taken me about 6 months to lose the weight, so its been slow. But steady.






Hopefully this can encourage someone to keep going. Hard work pays off!


----------



## Willa (Jul 15, 2009)

Omg I can see it
It's awesome girl, I'm proud of you <3<3<3


----------



## NutMeg (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice work Ruby_Woo, maybe try changing up workouts to get out of your rut. 

I did Pilates yesterday for the first time in... a while. I thought my legs would be fine and my abs and arms would be in pain, but oddly enough it's the other way around.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks ladies! Is it weird that I do not see it? Like I see it in the picture, but in person I feel like I have not lost any weight. I dunno if it takes a while for my brain to adjust lol. Thanks for the kind words. I had a bad day today, but I will work on it again as of tomorrow!


----------



## Half N Half (Jul 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Thanks ladies! Is it weird that I do not see it? Like I see it in the picture, but in person I feel like I have not lost any weight. I dunno if it takes a while for my brain to adjust lol. Thanks for the kind words. I had a bad day today, but I will work on it again as of tomorrow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think it does take your brain some time to adjust. I've lost about 15lbs so far and I still feel the same when I look in the mirror, but friends and family have asked me if I've lost weight so obviously there is a difference. Brains are crazy like that! lol


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## User27 (Jul 19, 2009)

****


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_There's a noticable difference and no, not trying to be rude because I'm slightly heavier than your first pic. Your thighs and hips have slimmed, waistline has shrunk and your arms are more defined. Even with the camera blocking your face second pic, you can tell your cheek bones are more defined. Congratulations madam....there's a change even though you don't see it and I would kill for your thighs alone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! No, it wasn't rude at all! I noticed that when I get heavy, I tend to pack on the weight on my thighs, waistline and face. Thats where its more noticeable. I think its just on a daily basis its hard for me to notice it, but in pictures I can definetly see it.

Thank you everyone for your positive responses and hope we all get to where we wanna be.

Hey! btw, I've been eating luna bars when I don't wanna have a big meal and they get me through the day just fine! Love them! Check em out, my fave flavor by far is white chocolate macadamia!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Aug 18, 2009)

I need some advice here, I'm really in a rut and don't know what to do??
I've been working out and eating wayyy healthier and cannot seem to lose any weight. Here is what I eat on a day to day basis, can someone please tell me if I'm doing something wrong

Get up and eat a banana

Around 10am I'll have a yogurt cup (the light yoplait one) with bran buds

Noon-Campbells light soup anywhere from 160-200 calories

2pm-snack bar

5pm dinner-usually chicken or fish and on rare ocassion lean hamburger meat, vegetables.  Everything is always baked or grilled.

I'm soooo discouraged, my husband has lost 15 pounds and that's all he really needed to lose, and he is toning up from the working out.  I feel super depressed b/c I don't know why I can't seem to lose anymore weight? At first I lost like 4-5 pounds and now nothing! Any advice would be great


----------



## cupcake_x (Aug 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_I need some advice here, I'm really in a rut and don't know what to do??
I've been working out and eating wayyy healthier and cannot seem to lose any weight. Here is what I eat on a day to day basis, can someone please tell me if I'm doing something wrong

Get up and eat a banana

Around 10am I'll have a yogurt cup (the light yoplait one) with bran buds

Noon-Campbells light soup anywhere from 160-200 calories

2pm-snack bar

5pm dinner-usually chicken or fish and on rare ocassion lean hamburger meat, vegetables.  Everything is always baked or grilled.

I'm soooo discouraged, my husband has lost 15 pounds and that's all he really needed to lose, and he is toning up from the working out.  I feel super depressed b/c I don't know why I can't seem to lose anymore weight? At first I lost like 4-5 pounds and now nothing! Any advice would be great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

First, how long have you been doing this meal plan? Men usually lose weight way faster than women. Also, I wouldn't eat the soup all the time.. Canned food and prepackaged (even light soups and Lean Cuisine-esque meals) have loads of preservatives and sodium, which keeps weight on, particularly in the tummy. 

But most of all I think you need to just stay positive. It will not only help you stick to your healthy eating plan, it will help you gain confidence. Good luck!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Aug 18, 2009)

Well I've been doing it for about 2 months, what would you suggest in place of the soup? I work through my lunch at my desk so it has to be something I can quickly


----------



## cupcake_x (Aug 18, 2009)

Have you noticed a difference in the way your clothes are fitting? Sometimes you won't see a difference on the scale but you will in the way your clothes fit.

Hmm, that's really hard then. If you need prepackaged meals, I'd say stick with the soup or try Lean Cuisines. As far as those types of meals go, they're honestly you're best bet. (Even though I just mentioned the have sodium and such 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Half N Half (Aug 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_I need some advice here, I'm really in a rut and don't know what to do??
I've been working out and eating wayyy healthier and cannot seem to lose any weight. Here is what I eat on a day to day basis, can someone please tell me if I'm doing something wrong

Get up and eat a banana

Around 10am I'll have a yogurt cup (the light yoplait one) with bran buds

Noon-Campbells light soup anywhere from 160-200 calories

2pm-snack bar

5pm dinner-usually chicken or fish and on rare ocassion lean hamburger meat, vegetables. Everything is always baked or grilled.

I'm soooo discouraged, my husband has lost 15 pounds and that's all he really needed to lose, and he is toning up from the working out. I feel super depressed b/c I don't know why I can't seem to lose anymore weight? At first I lost like 4-5 pounds and now nothing! Any advice would be great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It depends on how much you're working out. If you are working out a lot, you might not be eating enough...or you might want to increase your protein. I usually eat oatmeal and fruit in the morning and then try to have some sort of protein with every meal after that. Some type of meat, fish, eggs, beans, dairy, etc. These are just things that have helped me continue my weight loss. Another thing that could be happening is if you're doing a lot of weight training, as opposed to cardio, you might not be seeing it on the scale since you're building muscle which weighs more than the fat you're losing. I'm not an expert, but I hope this helps


----------



## pdtb050606 (Aug 18, 2009)

I work out 3-5 times a week, I have also wondered if maybe I'm not eating enough? I don't love the soup I just find that it's super quick and easy.  I have noticed that I've lost inches which I know is good but that kind of stopped too.  I lost 30 pounds before I got married but in a really unhealthy way (weight loss meds) but as soon as I stopped taking them I gained it all back.  I just want to find a routine that works for me *sigh*


----------



## Half N Half (Aug 19, 2009)

Don't get discouraged. Keep doing what you're doing! Maybe just try eating a little bit more, maybe add some more fruits and veggies throughout the day and see if anything changes.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Aug 19, 2009)

Im stuck again, and literally a few ounces away from my goal. But Im not gonna like starve myself because I've been workingout alot and Im starting to looked more toned. I don't wanna deplete my muscle mass :s

Last time I broke my plateu of 120 by eating more. Its weird, but true I upped my calories and I dropped the weight in a week! 

Just keep switching up the food, and consume lots of fiber. I know that's helped me a lot!

Hope this helps out somewhat.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 30, 2009)

I gained 45 pounds when i was pregnant with 2, i gave birth may 7, 2009 so its been nearly 4 months.  I lost 20 pounds without needing to diet or exercise, most of that was probably water weight and the babies themselves.  I'm now ready to lose that extra 25-30 pounds!!! I used to be a size 0, now im a size 4/6? I have 2 closets filled with clothes that i feel i can never wear again.  Im 5'4" 135 pounds, my pre pregnancy weight was 105 pounds.  I've taken so many food science and nutrition classes, yet i don't even know where to start.  Should I waste a ton of money with a personal trainer and dietitian?  How do i find the time to cook a healthy low-fat meal for myself and still cook dinner for my husband and my 4 year old?


----------



## slowdownbaby (Sep 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_I gained 45 pounds when i was pregnant with 2, i gave birth may 7, 2009 so its been nearly 4 months.  I lost 20 pounds without needing to diet or exercise, most of that was probably water weight and the babies themselves.  I'm now ready to lose that extra 25-30 pounds!!! I used to be a size 0, now im a size 4/6? I have 2 closets filled with clothes that i feel i can never wear again.  Im 5'4" 135 pounds, my pre pregnancy weight was 105 pounds.  I've taken so many food science and nutrition classes, yet i don't even know where to start.  Should I waste a ton of money with a personal trainer and dietitian?  How do i find the time to cook a healthy low-fat meal for myself and still cook dinner for my husband and my 4 year old? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

Do you like workout DVDs?
The Tracy Anderson Mat workout is giving me wonderful results! She has a post baby workout too... I didn't even tried the cardio dvd and I already see amazing results!
I didn't had a baby, but I like to switch the two dvds every two weeks.. maybe you should try those if you want 

I think that the key to lose weight is food.. you have to eat less but NOT starving... I eat carbs at breakfast and lunch... at dinner it's rare... maybe if there's potatoes on the soup. I'm a vegetarian so I don't eat meat or fish, but at dinner you could eat some salmon and salad... Eat lots of proteins too! Don't be afraid to eat lots of vegetables... Whenever I'm eating a salad or any vegetable I go crazy! 
I know it must be hard for you to cook different meals, but it's possible. My mom when I was younger, sometimes she would do three different meals, me and my sister were very picky as a child (still am) and my mom worked 8 hours a day! She would cook everything at the same time! Leftovers could be very helpful too... Last year, in my first year of college I didn't had time for nothing, so I would do some healthy soup that would last me for more three meals! Just try to figure out your schedule, I don't think you need to spend money in all that, you can do it yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I already lost 20 pounds doing this... Without any dietitian (When I younger I spent my money on one and.. well.. nothing) or personal trainer... I just did lots of research and found out the things that really work on my body.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 1, 2009)

OK, guys I haven't posted on here forever but I feel like I need to. So I started working out regularly since January. When I started, I was 155 lb (and I'm 5'7"). I didn't loose any weight at all even though I was going to the gym 3+ a week (doing cardio and weight) and changed my eating habits. Then I changed my cardio routine to interval training and finally dropped to 148 lb by late July. 

The annoying thing is that I got really lazy (and it was super hot outside like 40+ deg Celsius), so I skipped the gym for 3 weeks and now I'm back to my original weight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How the hell did I gain this weight so quick and how the freak do I get rid of again?? I really want to slim down to 140 lb by late October :/

Helpppppp!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey ladies, I thought I would post an update. So I reached my goal weight of 115 a few days ago, Im actually at 114 right now. Im going to see if I'll try for 5 more lbs before my hubby and I start the p90X workout system. 

Thanks for the support, and this board really helps! Good luck to everyone else on their journey!


----------



## Boasorte (Sep 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Hey ladies, I thought I would post an update. So I reached my goal weight of 115 a few days ago, Im actually at 114 right now. Im going to see if I'll try for 5 more lbs before my hubby and I start the p90X workout system. 

Thanks for the support, and this board really helps! Good luck to everyone else on their journey! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What did youdo to lose the weight?


----------



## blackbird (Sep 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_



_

 

CONGRATS!! You look fantastic


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey! Do any of you use Sparkpeople?
I think it's my online addiciton, aside my Specktra. There are so many resources, I find it really helpful. Look me up on there if you'd like, I'm XPRETTYLIKEFIRE.

Just checking in since I've been getting back into the weight loss game recently. I've been focusing on getting all my water and training for Race For The Cure. 5k and I'm going to try and jog the whole thing!


----------



## joygasm (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow I forgot about this group. I gained weight. I actually got down to 104. But I'm back to 109. I wish I was taller so it wouldn't look bad on me haha.


----------



## Nicala (Dec 19, 2009)

Ooh, I'm going to join in on this thread!
Hi everyone. My name is Nikki. I'm 16 and weigh 188 lbs (yikes!). I'm about 5'3"-ish. I've always struggled with my weight. I remember in 3rd grade I weighed about 105 lbs. Then in about 5th grade, I weighed around 125. Then my family decided to go on Herbalife and decided to drag me on it since they would always tell me how over weight I was. I started to lose pounds, managed to go from size 12 to size 6 clothing. But once I decided to stop (I actually wasn't able to swallow pills til later on, the pills without the coating are so nasty! Ugh I don't even want to remember what that tastes like again.) I started gaining weight FAST. I ended up going past 125, going onto 130, 140, 150, 160!!! I ended up being 170 lbs in middle school.. After that my weight kept packing on. I did track in middle school, 7th grade to be exact, but that didn't really help with losing weight unfortunately. 

After all that, I still struggle to lose weight. I don't do track anymore, (former thrower), and now I don't have to take a PE class since I'm taking my classes online now. We also recently moved into a new neighborhood so I don't really know any one around here, nor am I willing to go back to regular high school, plus the school here doesn't look appealing to me. 

That being said, I don't know what to do to lose weight. My mom is always busy so I can't really go walking outside. We have an out door pool, but it's too cold to go swimming right now! Especially outdoors...

Any one have any tips?

Man, feels great finally to vent about this, lol.


----------



## joygasm (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubletta* 

 
_Ooh, I'm going to join in on this thread!
Hi everyone. My name is Nikki. I'm 16 and weigh 188 lbs (yikes!). I'm about 5'3"-ish. I've always struggled with my weight. I remember in 3rd grade I weighed about 105 lbs. Then in about 5th grade, I weighed around 125. Then my family decided to go on Herbalife and decided to drag me on it since they would always tell me how over weight I was. I started to lose pounds, managed to go from size 12 to size 6 clothing. But once I decided to stop (I actually wasn't able to swallow pills til later on, the pills without the coating are so nasty! Ugh I don't even want to remember what that tastes like again.) I started gaining weight FAST. I ended up going past 125, going onto 130, 140, 150, 160!!! I ended up being 170 lbs in middle school.. After that my weight kept packing on. I did track in middle school, 7th grade to be exact, but that didn't really help with losing weight unfortunately. 

After all that, I still struggle to lose weight. I don't do track anymore, (former thrower), and now I don't have to take a PE class since I'm taking my classes online now. We also recently moved into a new neighborhood so I don't really know any one around here, nor am I willing to go back to regular high school, plus the school here doesn't look appealing to me. 

That being said, I don't know what to do to lose weight. My mom is always busy so I can't really go walking outside. We have an out door pool, but it's too cold to go swimming right now! Especially outdoors...

Any one have any tips?

Man, feels great finally to vent about this, lol. _

 
Well I'm 4'11 and when I started to hit the over weight mark I just changed my diet. My body adjusted well and I lost 8 pounds in a week.

I started to eat more vegetables and such, but if you do have a pretty good diet then maybe it is your metabolism?
I'd say make sure you eat breakfast, it helps boost your metabolism throughout the day, that also helps. And exercise if you don't already. I was a couch potato and all i did was take afternoon walks.
It helps when you have the support of a friend too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it really pushed me to have a plan to diet and exercise with someone.
They'd look out for your benefit as well and encourage you not to give into cravings. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Even now when I'm hungry for a snack I reach for a yogurt.

But it seems to me its your metabolism since you say that track hasn't helped.
:/


----------



## Nicala (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joygasm* 

 
_Well I'm 4'11 and when I started to hit the over weight mark I just changed my diet. My body adjusted well and I lost 8 pounds in a week.

I started to eat more vegetables and such, but if you do have a pretty good diet then maybe it is your metabolism?
I'd say make sure you eat breakfast, it helps boost your metabolism throughout the day, that also helps. And exercise if you don't already. I was a couch potato and all i did was take afternoon walks.
It helps when you have the support of a friend too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it really pushed me to have a plan to diet and exercise with someone.
They'd look out for your benefit as well and encourage you not to give into cravings. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Even now when I'm hungry for a snack I reach for a yogurt.

But it seems to me its your metabolism since you say that track hasn't helped.
:/_

 
Could be. Everything I eat goes to my butt, lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I always eat breakfast, favorite part of my day actually. I'm a pretty picky eater, too. Not much of a sweets, chocolate, or soda person too so hmm.. o_o


----------



## joygasm (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubletta* 

 
_Could be. Everything I eat goes to my butt, lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I always eat breakfast, favorite part of my day actually. I'm a pretty picky eater, too. Not much of a sweets, chocolate, or soda person too so hmm.. o_o_

 
Yeah. I'd say green tea and all that jazz.
Also a clean colon helps you absorb food better!


----------



## Nicala (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joygasm* 

 
_Yeah. I'd say green tea and all that jazz.
Also a clean colon helps you absorb food better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmm.. I'm not much of a fan of solid green tea though. Not sure why. I alwqys have to add either splenda or honey since I dont like the taste of it on its own... I wanna try some of the teas from teavana, looks like they make good teas and flavors. ANYWHOOO, back on topic, I'm rambling. 

I actually tried to see if I can clean my belly by using exlax. That was fail. Nothing even happened and it was like any other day. >.>" Ima ask my mom if she has anything for colon cleansing though.


----------



## joygasm (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubletta* 

 
_Hmm.. I'm not much of a fan of solid green tea though. Not sure why. I alwqys have to add either splenda or honey since I dont like the taste of it on its own... I wanna try some of the teas from teavana, looks like they make good teas and flavors. ANYWHOOO, back on topic, I'm rambling. 

I actually tried to see if I can clean my belly by using exlax. That was fail. Nothing even happened and it was like any other day. >.>" Ima ask my mom if she has anything for colon cleansing though._

 
My cousin works at vitamin shoppe and he suggested to me psyllium husk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I still haven't tried it though.


----------



## Nicala (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joygasm* 

 
_My cousin works at vitamin shoppe and he suggested to me psyllium husk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still haven't tried it though._

 
Ooh. I've never heard of psyllium husk before. What is it? ;o


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Dec 19, 2009)

My mother went to this natural medicine place and bought something called "Smart Cleanse" it helps cleanse the colon, kidneys and all that good stuff. Makes you go to the bathroom like crazy though, but she lost weight on it, because it helps regulate your digestive system.


----------



## joygasm (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubletta* 

 
_Ooh. I've never heard of psyllium husk before. What is it? ;o_

 
It's a colon cleanse. Like a natural herb one. There are different kinds though.


----------



## Nicala (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_My mother went to this natural medicine place and bought something called "Smart Cleanse" it helps cleanse the colon, kidneys and all that good stuff. Makes you go to the bathroom like crazy though, but she lost weight on it, because it helps regulate your digestive system._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joygasm* 

 
_It's a colon cleanse. Like a natural herb one. There are different kinds though._

 
Hmm.. I need to check both of thse out next time I go to GNC or something. Thanks both of you


----------



## mz hanan (Jan 23, 2010)

ohhhh u have a soft spot fo bread... i love hoot toast with butter & jam!!


----------



## starraffy (Jan 9, 2014)

Do you consider juicing or drinking fruit juice and vegetables to detox and lose weight?


----------



## gexton71 (Jan 25, 2014)

I am overweight, I guess you could say CHUBBY, I have tried all sorts of diets, even the cabbage soup one, but I have no will power. Now I really want to do something to lose these extra pounds. I am not at all happy with my body, I would really like to wear all those nice clothes, which for some reason they make only in very small sizes. Has anyone had luck with a good diet.


----------



## starraffy (Jan 26, 2014)

gexton71 said:


> I am overweight, I guess you could say CHUBBY, I have tried all sorts of diets, even the cabbage soup one, but I have no will power. Now I really want to do something to lose these extra pounds. I am not at all happy with my body, I would really like to wear all those nice clothes, which for some reason they make only in very small sizes. Has anyone had luck with a gooTh


  This may help you as juicing proves to help lose weight. If you juice for a day or two you probably wont lose a whole lot of weight. Some people juice as long as 60 days or more. Try this for a start.

*Slim-Down Treat Recipe*

*5*_* carrots 
1 apple
1/2 cucumber 
1/2 beet 
1 rib celery*_

_*Run the vegetables through your juicer in any sequence you wish.*_
*Add a touch of fresh ginger, if you prefer a juice with more bite.*


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Mar 26, 2014)

Is the group still going? If so I'd like to join in, I've hit a bad spot since starting back to school lol


----------



## susanstewart (Jul 23, 2014)

There is nothing to worry,this thread is really good and lot of exercise tips and related information is available for those who want to lose their weight.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 24, 2014)

I wondered the same thing?  I'd like to join if anyone is still in this group.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Aug 6, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I wondered the same thing?  I'd like to join if anyone is still in this group.


  It's me & you home girl lol. We can join & support each other with whoever is still in the group.  I've gained 20 & need to get back on track...like ASAP!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 10, 2014)

Maybe if we post a few others will see it.  I went to the gym on my birthday, bion that's what I really wanted to do. But I was so frustrated because I'm having so many problems with my left leg.  I haven't done the elliptical much for months, which I hate because that's where I can burn the most calories.  Up until a few years ago I always had thin arms that I actually got compliments on.  My flabby arms make me feel old!   I also tried doing a machine to strengthen my quads.  I was surprised how little weight I could lift, esp on my left leg. I could only lift 10 lbs with it and I couldn't straighten my knee because it hurt too much.  This frustrates me, I wonder how I'm going to lose weight if I can't exercise? Do you exercise?


----------



## mango13 (Aug 10, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Do you exercise?


  Have you tried yoga? Since I have bad knees I can't run much without getting aggravating pain, but yoga, lifting light weights and doing squats with a kettle bell have really helped me.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 10, 2014)

I love yoga and I do some on my own. I want to get back into classes but I doubt I could right now.  My left knee doesn't bend very well and the muscles in that leg don't seem to be stretching much, either.  Hopefully I'll get an MRI in a few weeks and will know the problem.  I had back surgery in 2006 and got back to yoga after that, so crossing my fingers!


----------



## mango13 (Aug 10, 2014)

I hope everything goes well for you with the MRI and it's nothing series. What about swimming?


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Aug 10, 2014)

I've also done Yoga & luv it. I did work out, but haven't lately since I've had my stomach pains (remember I had yesterday a few months back) well last Tuesday I had surgery again, so I'm now trying to heal. But I definitely want to start back working out. Also last time I got frustrated, I was working so hard & no progress.  Versus before when I walked, watched what I ate & just cut my yard lol, I lost a lot then. But your right, if we update the thread maybe others will join us. I think incentives, like makeup & other big buys are a great motivator.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 13, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> I've also done Yoga & luv it. I did work out, but haven't lately since I've had my stomach pains (remember I had yesterday a few months back) well last Tuesday I had surgery again, so I'm now trying to heal. But I definitely want to start back working out. Also last time I got frustrated, I was working so hard & no progress.  Versus before when I walked, watched what I ate & just cut my yard lol, I lost a lot then. But your right, if we update the thread maybe others will join us. I think incentives, like makeup & other big buys are a great motivator.


  I hope everything is okay after this 2nd surgery.  Sounds like you're going to have to rest and heal for awhile, though.   I might be there with you.  I went to the gym again Sunday, and I did a good workout with a lot of stretching. I thought that would help but it seemed to make things worse. I've been in a lot of pain ever since then.  My back is killing me in addition to the leg and knee problems.  I have to take more pain meds than usual. I don't know what to do now!  Thank God my Dr. Appt is next week. I've had the same experience as you with working out, though.  Did it 2-3 times a week for a few years and never lost anything.  Having spinal surgery made me lose 15 lbs but it slowly came back.  When I moved cross-country and couldn't find a job I lost around 30 lbs.  that was nice but I wouldn't want to go through that stress again.  I'm hoping that we'll both get better and be able to exercise again.  I need to do something before winter, because I tend to hibernate then.  When it's bitter cold I just want to curl up inside and be on the computer or watch TV.


----------

